# Official August Mummies Club!!



## cleckner04

:blue::pink:Hey girls! If you are new to this thread, feel free to let me know and I will add you to the list! Just tell me your due date & what you are having if you know!! Also, welcome to our club!!:blue::pink:

*STATS SO FAR*
_TEAM BLUE_ -42
_TEAM PINK_ -36
_TEAM YELLOW_ -34
_TEAM GREEN_ -6​
*August 1*
 nicnbump
Mimiso
welshwarriors​
*August 2*
MishC
rosie9
rubywoo77
puddingqueen​
*August 3*
tmr1234
MummyBurgo
maman09
ToniAnne8
amanthony
Lucky thing
mum2-3boys
lindypops
HeidiLSparks
joeyjo
babyboo29​
*August 4*
littleowl
nuttymummy
spidey
Kiddo​
*August 5*
Triggles
poppymist
Ducky77
JennaSmith
tylerdean04​
*August 6*
ShadowRat
Zoya
doumauk
Char&Bump-x 
cornwall_mum​
*August 7*
golcarlilly 
jelly_bean
Jays_Wifey​
*August 8*
trace123
Clare Bear
cleckner04
augustbaby09​
*August 9*
Miss_Mo
smith87999
avabear73​
*August 10*
Tsia
ckc​
*August 11*
Mary Jo
aries5486
ashnbump
jellygirl76
anonnymouse​
*August 12*
xxxlouisexxx
mum2B
andbabymakes3​
*August 13*
mom-on-8/2009
chacha7273
Heather_
mumtobeagain
Jayden'sMummy
1st tt
xarxa​
*August 14*
LucyEmma
deaglanxpaige
ZoeBunny​
*August 15*
Boothh
Armywife
Hannah
JLS
lisalove​
*August 16*
elly75
gemsey​
*August 17*
leo
costgang
Loo
MegGem​
*August 18*
garrickbaby
TTC LADY
Tacey​
*August 19*
Carlz
cmb1981
Hello baby​
*August 20*
m_t_rose​
*August 21*
callyd
Aunty E
zowie_86
Coffee 
ccnewmum24
jelr
Amy2009​
*August 22*
caydensmom
lalalistic
TheNewWife
tillymum

*August 23*
Pippin​
*August 24*
overcomer79
Staceymy
HayleyP​
*August 25*
xxKelxx
aidensxmomma
Jai_Jai
Vici​
*August 26*
emmajane
Helen 
rivanprincess
Sam_Star
Shiv​
*August 27*
missbingohead
Mercury
nattshants​
*August 28*
angelstardust
KDG2008​
*August 29*
Kim T
rubyrose​
*August 30*
Gabrielle
Kaygeebee​
*August 31*
Waiting4Baby
michaela5
steph1505
lissagayle
grumpymoo​
Georgie1991-Our honorary member due in July but we love her too much so she belongs in here now!​


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey!!! Me tooooo!!!!! Hehe isn't it big and scary over here?? Hope we settle in before too long :D

Shadow xxx


----------



## cleckner04

I know I feel like I'm the new student in school. :baby: But we will grow up soon enough!


----------



## m_t_rose

Is there anyway we could get a list of whose due what day for the beginning of our Aug thread or would it be too hard to keep up?


----------



## PrincessSoph

im due august 7th :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

I can try!!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay so for now I will post due dates and when we figure out if it is a boy or girl or team yellow I will change the color of each individual name on the list to pink, blue, or yellow! Sound good?!


----------



## PrincessSoph

sounds good x


----------



## smith87999

Okay... I made it over... a new world... I am due Aug 9 and we won't be finding out what we are having...


----------



## leo

hi girls save me a seat im due 17th cant wait to come over. i will def find hope i can xxxx


----------



## spidey

Wow, my first day over here and happy to find a new August thread! I'm due August 4th!

The answer to whether or not I'm team pink or blue lies in a sealed envelope! DH and I couldn't agree at the ultrasound, so I asked the technician to write it down and seal it. Now we must debate and come to an agreement, although it looks like DH is getting his way for now :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, everything is updated so far! 

Spidey: I've put you as team yellow for now than hun! Let me know if you guys decide to open that envelope. :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

I just wanted to share. I received my Hi-Bebe 200 doppler today and when hubby got home from work we gave it a shot! It took a bit of searching because we really had no idea where the baby would be but we found it!!! :cloud9::cloud9: This is my second time hearing it with the first being in the doctor's office but it never get's old does it?!


----------



## tmr1234

iam august 3rd


----------



## puddingqueen

Hi 

I am due 2nd August, don't know what we are having yet till 20 week scan, will update you. 

Thanks hun.

x


----------



## ShadowRat

Spidey, how did you find out the sex so early?? Or rather, how did the technician know so early? How exciting to have it right there in an envelope hehe! I'd be ripping it right open!!

Good job on the list and stuff, Cleckner :D I guess lots more August mummies will be over here in the next few days! Some like to wait till 14 weeks, though... I am back and forth for now!

Anyone got good "gender prediction nub" shots from their scan they'd like to share? I posted mine in the thread but no replies yet, I'd love to hear some predictions! 

Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

**Updated** 

I'm with you ShadowRat on the hopping between trimesters. The first trimester girls just have alot more questions that can be answered.


----------



## aries5486

heya girls im due the aug 11th :D Cant wait will pop in and out but will be moving over officially in next few days :) xxx


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*


----------



## Tacey

Hello! I won't be over here properly for a couple of weeks yet, but I'm due on the 18th - my wedding anniversary!


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm another August 11th - lurking here for now. :)


----------



## TheNewWife

At Cleckner's suggestion, I am posting here a bit early ;) 

I'm due August 22nd.


----------



## Mercury

August 27th!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

I'm only here to put my EDD but cant wait to be here in a few weeks!

Wishing everyone a great pregnancy!


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated* Thanks for stopping over girls! Hope to see you here soon!!!


----------



## spidey

ShadowRat said:


> Spidey, how did you find out the sex so early?? Or rather, how did the technician know so early? How exciting to have it right there in an envelope hehe! I'd be ripping it right open!!

The technician said the baby was in the perfect position with legs spread. Also she said the picture was really clear with my bladder being filled the right amount and with the lack of padding between the baby and the outside world. She said she's very certain, but don't go out and buy all pink or blue quite yet just incase. I was 13 weeks 3 days at the scan. 

And nope, we still haven't opened the envelope! Argh!!!


----------



## Ducky77

I am due on 5th August


----------



## ckc

cleckner04 said:


> Hey girls! Let me know your due date and when it comes time, also let me know if you are on team Blue, Pink, or Yellow!!! I'll update the list as soon as I can! :happydance:
> 
> Due Dates!!!
> 
> *August 2*
> puddingqueen
> 
> *August 3*
> tmr1234
> 
> *August 4*
> spidey
> 
> *August 5*
> Ducky77​
> *August 6*
> ShadowRat​
> *August 7*
> Jays_Wifey
> 
> *August 8*
> cleckner04
> 
> 
> Hello Cleckner!!! It is nice to start the second trimester together!!!!! I am due on August 10th, we won't be finding out what it is ( but I think it is a boy :)) anyways, yellow team for now!!:happydance:​


----------



## ckc

Hello Everyone!!

This is so exciting to be in a new forum together!!! We had our scan yesterday everything seems to be ok. The baby seems one day older than it is but we agreed on keeping the original due date which is August 10th. 
I have my next appointment in two weeks for the blood test.

When we got there the doctor said that we were gonna listen to heart bit first, and when we heard it we almost cry, and then when we saw the baby in the ultrasound we were both all teary again, we are such dorks!!

I still really thinking that it is a boy I had the feeling from the very beginning. And even more now after I saw him :) 
https://https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=b19c9911cc&view=att&th=11f4482b475ad2e4&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=0.1&zw


----------



## ckc

Hi Shadow!! I wanna post the pictures of our baby but I can't figure out how to insert it in my message just like you did. Can you please teach me???:shrug:


----------



## tmr1234

glad ur scan went well ckc and bubs is doing good if u go down to attach files and do it that way


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ckc!!!! :D Welcome to second tri!!!! It's real easy hon, just go "advanced" then click the little paperclip at the top, it loads up a window and you can choose your picture from that. Take a good look at the file size limits depending on the file type though... If you need help resizing just give me a shout :D
SO cool to hear about your scan!! I know JUST what you mean about thinking you've got a boy in there: We couldn't tell from the scan either, but got very strong "boy" vibes!! Hehe.

Girlies, I had the most horrible dream last night, and it is crazy cos I'm not worried or stressed or anything, but I dreamed that I had a MC :( :( and that my tummy felt all horrible on the outside and I could tell that the baby was dead inside me!! :( It was really horrible. We'd had a car accident (actually, we were at the top of a double decker bus ?!?) and I'd crashed my body into my tummy and killed baba!!! Not nice... I'm shaking it off today, don't like that sort of thing hanging over me!!

But otherwise all is good :D I'm glad we have this little haven here in second tri, cos I'm still unconvinced about all the second tri ladies and really don't feel "at home" here yet! Just wait till we all take it over, it will be sooo much cooler hehe!!

Hoping everyone is well and happy this morning!
Shadow xxx


----------



## Kiddo

Shadowrat, I've been getting very weird dreams too. One night I dreamed we went for a scan and the baby was dead. It was so vivid and horrible! I even woke up OH for a cuddle after I woke up from it. 

I'm due 4th August and am staying firmly on team yellow till after the birth :)


----------



## ShadowRat

!!! It's horrible, isn't it?? Why do our minds do things like that while we're sleeping?? I've definitely had much more vivid dreams since I was preggers, but not liking the yucky ones AT ALL!!
Good for you, staying on team yellow! I am waaaay too impatient and too much of a control freak to be able to wait it out like that!! I'm already looking at my best "nub shot" from 13 week scan and trying to see boy-ness there! Hehe
Shadow x


----------



## MummyBurgo

Im due 3rd August

xx


----------



## massacubano

spidey is due on the best day of the year!!!!!!!! :cake: my bday! lol


----------



## emmajane

Hello all. 

I'm due August 26th. :) Can I be added please?


----------



## MishC

puddingqueen said:


> Hi
> 
> I am due 2nd August, don't know what we are having yet till 20 week scan,

Snap!


----------



## overcomer79

I'm due August 24th :baby:


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated* 

I have had several MC dreams as well girls. It is like a cloud goes over my entire day the next day after having such a dream. :cry: But thankfully, I have my handy little doppler now to reassure me and make me smile again. :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

Cleckner... can I just say you are awesome for keeping track of all the new comers and due dates... thanks for doing all that ... :friends:


----------



## m_t_rose

Just popping in to put my due date of Aug 25th


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> Cleckner... can I just say you are awesome for keeping track of all the new comers and due dates... thanks for doing all that ... :friends:

Thanks hun. The idea was all m_t_rose's though! So she gets most of that credit! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

You know it'd be neat if we could have someone due on each day of August. We have a really good start to that already! Just need a few more. :happydance: I can't wait till we can start a club full of August 2009 newborns!


----------



## caydensmom

Save me a seat as well I'm not due until the 22 can't wait to come over


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooooh our club is growing lovely and big!!! Horray for August babies!! Cleck, it IS great of you to do all this, it's great to have a lovely list like that. And it will be even cooler when we can start adding our colours hehe! 
Cleck it must be so nice to be able to use your doppler and hear that little bean in there, I can't wait till mine arrives...

Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

Do you know when yours is supposed to arrive? Mine was supposed to take 2 weeks because I didn't want to pay for the shipping on Amazon. But it ended up being here within days. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## cleckner04

Is anyone good at making blinkies? If so we should have an August Mummies Club one made that we can add to our signatures. I know I'm getting lame but I'm excited. haha.


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaawwww I like that idea!! That'd be way cool hehehe! But I have no idea how to make one LOL... 

It said it'd be here within 10 working days, but I'm not really keeping count... I think it should be soon tho! :D

x


----------



## TheNewWife

Something like this??

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif


----------



## TheNewWife

If you want to use the blinkie, click on the "picture" icon and then paste this address: 

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif


----------



## cleckner04

TheNewWife said:


> If you want to use the blinkie, click on the "picture" icon and then paste this address:
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif

Ooo yes! Thanks hun!


----------



## anonnymouse

Hiya, I'm due on the 11th :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> If you want to use the blinkie, click on the "picture" icon and then paste this address:
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif
> 
> Ooo yes! Thanks hun!Click to expand...

I guess I don't understand how to get it posted in my signature. I am not able to click on the picture and if I just paste the link...the link shows up not the pic...


----------



## TheNewWife

overcomer79 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> If you want to use the blinkie, click on the "picture" icon and then paste this address:
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif
> 
> Ooo yes! Thanks hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don't understand how to get it posted in my signature. I am not able to click on the picture and if I just paste the link...the link shows up not the pic...Click to expand...

Another way of doing it is to add in front of the link and directly after the link. So it would look like [I]copy the link here[/I] That should turn it into a photo instead of just the link. Try that and let me know!


----------



## overcomer79

:yipee: It worked!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## xarxa

Im due 19th August


----------



## smith87999

I really am technically chanlleged.. I tried both ways above to post the blinker and got nothing but a red X box to show up in my signature..


----------



## Ducky77

I'll try it hopefully it will work on my signature, thanks....hope we all have a very healthy pregnancy, eventhough now I am officially safe but I still have a little bit worry :p 
Can't wait for my 20 weeks usg so I can be totally free of my own worry


----------



## TheNewWife

smith87999 said:


> I really am technically chanlleged.. I tried both ways above to post the blinker and got nothing but a red X box to show up in my signature..

i will PM you.


----------



## leo

TheNewWife said:


> smith87999 said:
> 
> 
> I really am technically chanlleged.. I tried both ways above to post the blinker and got nothing but a red X box to show up in my signature..
> 
> i will PM you.Click to expand...

help me to i cant do it arhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TheNewWife

leo said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smith87999 said:
> 
> 
> I really am technically chanlleged.. I tried both ways above to post the blinker and got nothing but a red X box to show up in my signature..
> 
> i will PM you.Click to expand...
> 
> help me to i cant do it arhhhhhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## ShadowRat

Woohoo!! We have a "badge" hehe!

Got my doppler today girlies, am reisiting the urge to use it over and over! Took me quite a while to find LOs heartbeat, but it was such a cool sound when I did :D

Gonna leave it alone now for at least a few days, apart from anything else I don't wanna poke around at him more than I need to!!

Thanks for making the blinky, NewWife :) I'll wear it on my signature with pride!! We have a cool group of ladies here :D

Shadow xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Eeek, please can I have the PM instructions, it's not working for me either. :(


----------



## TheNewWife

Mary Jo said:


> Eeek, please can I have the PM instructions, it's not working for me either. :(

Done.


----------



## Mary Jo

Yay, thank you! It's working (as you can probably see) :D


----------



## ckc

Hey Girls!!!

Here are the pictures of our little cute baby!!

Shadow, on the dreams, I had awful M/C dreams at the beginning of my pregnancy, kind of bloody dreams if you know what I mean. And then when I got up I kept the feeling of desperation throughout he day. Not cool. 

But don't worry even if you consciously don't feel stressed out about m/c. I think we all feel so happy that in an unconscious level there's a little fear that something may go wrong, and that feeling can be reflected in our dreams. 

However, the dreams during pregnancy are so vivid that they can ruin anyone's day. 

Nothing to worry about though! I have such a good feeling for this "August Mommies Group". We are all gonna be together in " August New Babies" group!

https://https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ummiesclub.gif
 



Attached Files:







bsforu.1.jpg
File size: 92.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ckc

I can't make it work:hissy: and I want my "August Mummy Badge" https://https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ummiesclub.gifhttps://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ummiesclub.gif


----------



## ckc

Thanks Shadow and tmr1234 for helping me post the pictures of our baby. 

I still can't figure out the blinkie thing :(


----------



## tmr1234

wow the scan pics are really clear. lookes like it is truing to do a back roll in 1 lol 

on the blinky thing if u right click on the blinki in any 1s sig then go to properties then copy the address with (URL) under then go to where u put ur tickers in and click the insert image pic and past the address in there then save and it should work


----------



## lindypops

Gorgeous pics ckc.

Dating scan showed my due date is moved form 12th August to 3rd August, Which means I got through one more week than I'd thought! Yay! But now the chances of me holding on till the end of term are reduced...


----------



## JLS

hey ladies - i'm officially moving over! I'm due 15th August :happydance: i'm on team yellow!

Got my blinkie sorted and everything!!!!:rofl:

xx


----------



## mumtobeagain

hey all, can i come over???? i am due 13th august, hope ur all well, chat soon xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi fellow August Mummies!! :happydance:

I'm due 14th August and we're going to stay on Team Yellow!!!!
Can I join in?
:hugs: x


----------



## joeyjo

Hello August Mummies!!

I'm due on the 3rd. Planning to stay team yellow, can you add me to the list please!

jo x


----------



## Zoya

hi girls..........i m due on 6th aug........please add me and how can i get ticker for AugustMummyClub ??

thanks:happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

ckc said:


> I can't make it work:hissy: and I want my "August Mummy Badge" https://https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ummiesclub.gifhttps://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ummiesclub.gif

PM sent.


----------



## TheNewWife

Okay, I've sent a PM to everyone having trouble with the blinkie.


----------



## joeyjo

TheNewWife said:
 

> Okay, I've sent a PM to everyone having trouble with the blinkie.

Sorry to bother you but, can you send that PM to me too please!:dohh::blush:

Pretty please :)


----------



## TheNewWife

joeyjo said:


> TheNewWife said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I've sent a PM to everyone having trouble with the blinkie.
> 
> Sorry to bother you but, can you send that PM to me too please!:dohh::blush:
> 
> Pretty please :)Click to expand...


Done.


----------



## babyboo29

I am due on the 3rd of August too!


----------



## ShadowRat

Woohooo!!!! You're all starting to come over!!! Horray, August mummies are the BEST!!
Zoya, we are due on the same day now! :happydance:
NewWife, thanks for sorting everyone out with the blinkie :D Awfully cool of you :)

ckc... OMG!!! Your pics are GORGEOUS!! They certainly rival mine for clarity too hehehehe! Congrats honey, I'm soooo pleased for you :D

I used my doppler again today ladies (was gonna wait a few days but couldnt resist) and this time OH and I DEFINITELY heard bubba's heartbeat (no doubt as to whether it was mine this time!!) It was AWESOME :D Made my day....

Now I'm off to do my physio :)

:hug: all round,

Shadow x


----------



## trace123

hi girls , im due on august the 8th! hearing the heartbeat is a special thing, i have the angelsounds doppler and we get it everytime, it really is good.


----------



## leo

thanks the newwife your a star .xxxx

girls please save me a seat gonna come over next weeks thanks xxx


----------



## doumauk

hi august mummies to be.

im due the 6th xxx


----------



## ckc

It worked!!! Thank you guys for your help. Finally I copied the link location from one of the blinkies and then I attached it to my signature. 

Thanks again!! I am official now!!!


----------



## tmr1234

wow so meany of us now!!!!:happydance:

so a ? how much weight has evey 1put on?

iv got a big bump but no weight put on 

stacy


----------



## Zoya

ShadowRat said:


> Woohooo!!!! You're all starting to come over!!! Horray, August mummies are the BEST!!
> Zoya, we are due on the same day now! :happydance:
> NewWife, thanks for sorting everyone out with the blinkie :D Awfully cool of you :)
> 
> ckc... OMG!!! Your pics are GORGEOUS!! They certainly rival mine for clarity too hehehehe! Congrats honey, I'm soooo pleased for you :D
> 
> I used my doppler again today ladies (was gonna wait a few days but couldnt resist) and this time OH and I DEFINITELY heard bubba's heartbeat (no doubt as to whether it was mine this time!!) It was AWESOME :D Made my day....
> 
> Now I'm off to do my physio :)
> 
> :hug: all round,
> 
> Shadow x

first of all many thanks to NewWife............hurreyyyyyyyyyyy
u r the best.......:happydance::happydance:

yes shadowRat...we r due on same date.........what do u want to have?....my dh wants a boy and i want a little girl.........but i will be happy with boy as well......but all prediction says girl 4 me :rofl:
when is your gender scan?.......my next scan is on 9th march.......and i hope doc can tell me what is it..:dohh:
and i don't have doppler:hissy:
this is my first....n yours ?


----------



## Zoya

tmr1234 said:


> wow so meany of us now!!!!:happydance:
> 
> so a ? how much weight has evey 1put on?
> 
> iv got a big bump but no weight put on
> 
> stacy

:hi: Stacy..........my bump is ok.......(not too big though).....i will call it small............ad i haven't put any weight :dohh:
my doc said that its different for every women........but u don't need to worry ..baby will take from u what it needs...........and honestly.......i m not really want to gain weight....or minimum :blush:


----------



## avabear73

I'm late to the party but due on 9th August - we don't know what we're having and want to be surprised!

Off to try and add the jpg to my siggy now :)


----------



## joeyjo

Thanks to TheNewWife, I now have my blinkie.

Regarding weight and bump, I have put on about a kilo (2lbs) but have no bump yet. To me my tummy feels slighter bigger but no real change yet. Personally I'm hoping for a late appearing bump anyway.


----------



## aries5486

im officially here!!! Woho!!! lol


----------



## Armywife

Hi! I love this idea! I'm due Aug 15th x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ArmyWife, wondered when we'd see you over here hon! 

Zoya, This is my first also (but my OH has a daughter from previous marriage, so his second)
We'd both like a boy, though of course we will be delighted whatever we get, but boy would be extra special for us :) We'd like at least 2 boys in the long run, and maybe one girl too, if we could choose!! 
I don't have a date for my gender scan yet: I have to see a consultant on 18th Feb first, then he will tell me what/when he wants to do things from there. But I'll be 20 weeks on about 12th MArch (like you, I guess, Zoya!) so I'm guessing it will be some time around then. Don't know how I'll hang on that long!!

Woohoo ckc you got your blinkie working honey! :D We look so damned cool with our little yellow badges, eh?? LOL 

Oh, I have the Angelsounds Doppler too and would certainly recommend it: Pretty easy to find the heartbeat and sounds amaing :D

Off for a day of chilling in my pjs now! 

Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated!* 

Okay girls. I've updated finally! I wasn't here for a day and look at how much I missed! :rofl: If I ever accidently skip over anyone on the list just make sure you PM me and let me know so I can fix it. 

I am so jealous of some of you girls that have such great scan pictures. Mine didn't turn out NEARLY that clear as baby was bouncing all over at the time. I plan on paying for a 4D ultrasound session around 18 weeks though so hopefully that will give some good results!


----------



## tylerdean04

Also due 5th august hunny!!


----------



## aries5486

Shadow - got a question about the angel sounds doppler! I won one on ebay and should be here next week but was wondering where is the best place to try??? Down near pelvic bone or?? Im new to all this lol!!


----------



## Armywife

Hi Shadow! So nice to finally be here! 

Cleckner04 - My baby was a wriggly jumper too so our pic wasn't as clear as i would have liked! I keep telling people "It was so much clearer on the screen - HONEST!" Can't wait till my 20 wk one, trying to resist the temptation to pay for a private one! x x x


----------



## Zoya

Armywife said:


> Hi! I love this idea! I'm due Aug 15th x x x

heyyyyyyy...............thats my b'day.........:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## ShadowRat

aries5486 said:


> Shadow - got a question about the angel sounds doppler! I won one on ebay and should be here next week but was wondering where is the best place to try??? Down near pelvic bone or?? Im new to all this lol!!

Aries :D
When I got mine out of the box, I popped some cream on my tummy, pretty much all around down to the pubic line and up to the belly button, and i think i started off searching for Bubs too high... When i found the heartbeat both times, for me it was clearest quite low down near the pubic line, but you should mess about and have some patience, also don't forget to try "tilting" the doppler in any one position in case you could pick up the heartbeat by angling it slightly differently. Just play around, with a bit of patience, and you should get a "feel" for the right position for your little one! Good luck!

Shadow xx

Oh yeah, and the heart on the front of the doppler that looks like a button apparently does nothing! lol i was slightly confused about it at first, but i think its just supposed to look funky or something.... lol


----------



## smith87999

tmr1234 said:


> wow so meany of us now!!!!:happydance:
> 
> so a ? how much weight has evey 1put on?
> 
> iv got a big bump but no weight put on
> 
> stacy

 
I have put on around 2 lbs... not much of a bump either.. I have to pour myself into a bridesmaid dress for my sister's wedding in June.. (long black to the floor... should be fun... I ordered 2 sizes up..) so I am trying to eat really healthy... this is my fourth and I tend to go overboard on the weight gain each time... but this time ... I am determined... 

Has anyone felt any baby movements yet?


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh god, in terms of weight gain, I am horrified at how much I've put on! It doesn't show that much, though, I'm glad to say! I have always looked lighter than I actually am lol, but I have put on about 4 kilos (thats about 9 pounds!!!!) so far! 
I think I have a pretty pronounced bump now, but other than that i dont think much has changed.. boobs slightly bigger, but legs/butt the same as ever... crazy!

Shadow xx


----------



## TheNewWife

I have gained somewhere between 10-12 lbs :cry: I just seem to have lost all willpower where eating is concerned - if I see it and I want it, I have to have it.

I don't have much of a bump yet (other than the regular lumps & bumps, ugh) but I can feel things hardening at a quick pace so I know it will be soon. It's harder to suck it in, but other than that no visible baby bump.


----------



## Mary Jo

I don't like to think what I might have gained - I know I didn't especially like hearing what my weight was when I was weighed 2 weeks ago before my scan, but I figured I was full of water, constipated, fully clothed and with shoes on. :)

My fiance took the battery out of our scale yesterday (not because of me but because we needed it for the smoke alarm) and I'm not inclined to replace it any time soon. I'm a survivor of eating disorders (7 years of anorexia and 7 of bulimia, in recovery for over 5 years now) and I know it'd make me feel bad/sick/weird to know for certain how much I was gaining. So I am thinking of it as not my concern, the midwife or doctor will tell me if there's a problem and they can keep tabs on it. It's all in a good cause after all and if I had to gain 5 stone to have a healthy baby I would. (I *am* at a healthy weight, pre-pregnancy BMI of about 22).

That said I don't think I've gained a lot, I'm still in my normal clothes for the most part though there are some more fitted things I can't wear. My regular jeans are massively baggy anyway and i used to have to wear a belt pulled tight but now no belt. I think I'll still be in them for a few weeks yet. I have a bit of a belly, things are a lot harder, definitely, but naked I just look like me but fatter, same shape just a bit more sticking out. And yes, I can't suck it in, either (which is a relief, it *isn't* just fat). :D


----------



## tmr1234

i cnt fit in to any normal clothes any more :hissy: but iv not gand wehig so must be losing some where and ganing on tummy bbs. bbs have gone up 2 cups oh is loving that :rofl:


----------



## Zoya

can someone suggest a good shop from US/UK from where I can order my doppler online and can get it as soon as possible..........


----------



## lisalove

I am due 15th Aug - not decided if we are making the team public yet, if we do you will be the first to know!


----------



## ShadowRat

Zoya said:


> can someone suggest a good shop from US/UK from where I can order my doppler online and can get it as soon as possible..........

Zoya, not sure about the UK or getting it quickly: I got mine (cheaply) from an obscure chinese company and had to wait about 10 days... You could try ebay or amazon tho maybe? Sorry I'm not much help honey: Have a surf about and see what you can find.

S xx


----------



## LucyEmma

Im due on the 14th August! :D x


----------



## Zoya

ShadowRat said:


> Zoya said:
> 
> 
> can someone suggest a good shop from US/UK from where I can order my doppler online and can get it as soon as possible..........
> 
> Zoya, not sure about the UK or getting it quickly: I got mine (cheaply) from an obscure chinese company and had to wait about 10 days... You could try ebay or amazon tho maybe? Sorry I'm not much help honey: Have a surf about and see what you can find.
> 
> S xxClick to expand...

hi ShadowRat..can you send me link for that chinese co............have paid by palpay ??..is it safe ?..........dh doesn't like to pay with that though.....
i found this one........also a chinese co.

https://www.contecmed.com/cart/product1.asp?id=Fetal Doppler&gclid=CPKH9Y22z5gCFUqS3wodhDsO0g


thank for your help again


----------



## ShadowRat

Zoya said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya said:
> 
> 
> can someone suggest a good shop from US/UK from where I can order my doppler online and can get it as soon as possible..........
> 
> Zoya, not sure about the UK or getting it quickly: I got mine (cheaply) from an obscure chinese company and had to wait about 10 days... You could try ebay or amazon tho maybe? Sorry I'm not much help honey: Have a surf about and see what you can find.
> 
> S xxClick to expand...
> 
> hi ShadowRat..can you send me link for that chinese co............have paid by palpay ??..is it safe ?..........dh doesn't like to pay with that though.....
> i found this one........also a chinese co.
> 
> https://www.contecmed.com/cart/product1.asp?id=Fetal Doppler&gclid=CPKH9Y22z5gCFUqS3wodhDsO0g
> 
> 
> thank for your help againClick to expand...


Sure honey :) Here we go:

https://www.8starshop.com/search.php?category=114&keywords=doppler&goods_type=0&currency=GBP

I paid by Paypal and had no problems at all with this company. I was a little nervous about buying from an unknown chinese company, but all turned out to be totally fine. I got my doppler in 9 days from when I ordered (I checked hehe) And the doppler itself is just great :)
It was the cheapest one I found, so I figured why not?! :)

Good luck wherever you get yours.

S xx


----------



## ShadowRat

lisalove said:


> I am due 15th Aug - not decided if we are making the team public yet, if we do you will be the first to know!

Lisa, do you know the sex then??? That's exciting if you do!! Is the other Lisa due in August too? We should call you guys Lisa 1 and Lisa 2 hehe

S xx


----------



## joeyjo

Zoya said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya said:
> 
> 
> can someone suggest a good shop from US/UK from where I can order my doppler online and can get it as soon as possible..........
> 
> Zoya, not sure about the UK or getting it quickly: I got mine (cheaply) from an obscure chinese company and had to wait about 10 days... You could try ebay or amazon tho maybe? Sorry I'm not much help honey: Have a surf about and see what you can find.
> 
> S xxClick to expand...
> 
> hi ShadowRat..can you send me link for that chinese co............have paid by palpay ??..is it safe ?..........dh doesn't like to pay with that though.....
> i found this one........also a chinese co.
> 
> https://www.contecmed.com/cart/product1.asp?id=Fetal Doppler&gclid=CPKH9Y22z5gCFUqS3wodhDsO0g
> 
> 
> thank for your help againClick to expand...

Hi Zoya,

Just thought I'd let u know I asked a few friends with kids here about dopplers (and even asked on the english forum) but nobody knew any swiss stockists. Apparently there is a somewhere in Lichtenstein but that is hours from Zurich. I think you are definitely best ordering online asap.

Jo


----------



## Zoya

> Hi Zoya,
> 
> Just thought I'd let u know I asked a few friends with kids here about dopplers (and even asked on the english forum) but nobody knew any swiss stockists. Apparently there is a somewhere in Lichtenstein but that is hours from Zurich. I think you are definitely best ordering online asap.
> 
> Jo

yes Jo I also realised that doppler is not common here..........so i have just told my dh to order one online.........:happydance:


----------



## Zoya

> Sure honey :) Here we go:
> 
> https://www.8starshop.com/search.php?category=114&keywords=doppler&goods_type=0&currency=GBP
> 
> I paid by Paypal and had no problems at all with this company. I was a little nervous about buying from an unknown chinese company, but all turned out to be totally fine. I got my doppler in 9 days from when I ordered (I checked hehe) And the doppler itself is just great :)
> It was the cheapest one I found, so I figured why not?! :)
> 
> Good luck wherever you get yours.
> 
> S xx

thanks a lot S. :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
dh has ordered one for me just now..............and its quite cheap compared to others.......thanks to u........just have to count now 9 days :rofl:.......until i get it:dohh:


----------



## aries5486

heya girls im loaded with the cold and just feel afwull!!! legs are like jelly pj day and in bed with lappy i think lol!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*


----------



## 1st tt

im due august 13th. i ordered an angel sounds doppler from accessdiagnostics today for £21.99 + £2.99 for special delivery.


----------



## amanthony

My baby's due August 3!

We'll find out on March 2 whether we're team blue or pink, as long as the little one cooperates!


----------



## joeyjo

Hey Amanthony, I'm due Aug 3rd too!


----------



## MummyBurgo

How is everyone today? 
I havent felt so sick today so i am hoping its easing off :-S dont wanna speak too soon though lol.

xx


----------



## TheNewWife

I am definitely feeling less nauseous! HOORAY!!!!!!


----------



## m_t_rose

My date has now been changed to Aug 20th :happydance:


----------



## amanthony

JoeyJo - I wonder if ours will be born on the same day! Either way, our countdown's the same!

TheNewWife - Glad you're feeling less nauseous! I am too, finally and THANKFULLY! I hope you're in the clear now!!! So, are you starting to show yet? I know you were waiting a while to tell everyone...


----------



## TheNewWife

amanthony said:


> TheNewWife - Glad you're feeling less nauseous! I am too, finally and THANKFULLY! I hope you're in the clear now!!! So, are you starting to show yet? I know you were waiting a while to tell everyone...


I don't think I'm really showing yet - just look fat. :cry:

I wasn't planning on telling my boss yet but he called me into a meeting this year to find out if I'd be willing to take on a specific class next year. I just couldn't lie to him so I told him. I figured it was close enough. He took it well but said that his wife miscarried at 14 weeks! :hissy: Why do you have to tell me this now?!?!?!?!

So I guess the cat is almost out of the bag ... :)


----------



## smith87999

My nausea keeps coming and going.. I am just greatful it isn't 24 7 anymore... if I eat or drink too much at once:munch:... it is worse:sick:.. if I am hungry it is worse... I am always trying to find the happy medium... 

and I am soooooo forgetful... I can't remember where I set my keys:dohh:.. who I need to call back... I have to laugh because it feels like I am losing my mind :rofl:


----------



## amanthony

TheNewWife said:


> I don't think I'm really showing yet - just look fat. :cry:
> 
> I wasn't planning on telling my boss yet but he called me into a meeting this year to find out if I'd be willing to take on a specific class next year. I just couldn't lie to him so I told him. I figured it was close enough. He took it well but said that his wife miscarried at 14 weeks! :hissy: Why do you have to tell me this now?!?!?!?!
> 
> So I guess the cat is almost out of the bag ... :)

Well, I'm glad your boss knows. That had to be a relief, just to get that over with! But I'm sorry that he told you about his wife's miscarriage! I don't know why people feel the need to scare other people!!!

And I bet you actually are showing more than you think. I finally took a belly pic today and when I saw it I thought, "Wow, I didn't realize I was showing that much" because to me I don't see it, but Ant swore he did. Try taking a picture!!!


----------



## amanthony

smith87999 said:


> and I am soooooo forgetful... I can't remember where I set my keys:dohh:.. who I need to call back... I have to laugh because it feels like I am losing my mind :rofl:

:rofl:I second the mommy brain. I feel like I'm losing it! My husband doesn't know what to think...I've always been so organized and together! Now I'm a mess!


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated* 

Wow look at all those August 3rd due dates! You girls could start a club of your own. :rofl: I wonder how many of us will actually give birth *on* our due dates though?!


----------



## ckc

Hi Girls, I am feeling better and better. I have some good days nausea/vomit free! The only thing is that I have developed some sort of allergy? I don't know, but my nose seems to be congested all the time and I have out breaks of sneezing, some times I even lose my sense of taste and smell. I hope it goes away 'cause is getting really annoying. Also when I cough or sneeze I have strong cramps on my lower abdomen. Weird heh?


----------



## ckc

Hi Girls, I am feeling better and better. I have some good days nausea/vomit free! The only thing is that I have developed some sort of allergy? I don't know, but my nose seems to be congested all the time and I have out breaks of sneezing, some times I even lose my sense of taste and smell. I hope it goes away 'cause is getting really annoying. Also when cough or sneeze I have strong cramps on my lower abdomen. Weird heh?


----------



## tmr1234

my nose is the same and get pains when cough or sneeze think it s just due to masses of blood

iam gunna give birth 2wks befor iam due haha iwish my sons bday is the 2nd so really want it here befor then but i went 3 days ove with him so who knows


----------



## Mary Jo

CKC, I have that same problem, too - it's really annoying, isn't it. Well, I still have my sense of taste and smell but I've been congested since basically the first day after getting the ++. It lets up once in a while and it's worse at night, but it's never cleared up entirely. I read it's very common and down to hormones.


----------



## Kiddo

My nose has been driving me potty too - I feel like shoving a chap stick up my nostrils as they feel so dry and I have a cold-like feeling all the time.

I wish this pg glow everyone talks about would hurry up and appear! Does anyone feel like they're glowing yet?


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh!!! I don't feel like I'm glowing either... most nights I'm up every couple of hours to pee, I was up last night with this cervix pain, and I'm not sleeping massively well in general.

Most of the time I'm more like a wrung-out dishcloth. My hair is a mess (lank and needs cutting), my grey hairs are freaking me out (I normally dye it every couple of months, and it was due around the time I had the ++ so it's been ages as I didn't dare do it while I was in 1st tri), my skin, which has always been good, no acne, has these red patches of little spots suddenly appeared.

Add that to the fact that I have one pair of jeans to wear out of the house (really big and baggy) and one pair of men's jogging bottoms to wear in the house (and to the shops if I'm ultra slobbish) and I just feel so unattractive right now.

I need to pull myself together! But I'm just chronically lazy as well as pregnant!


----------



## gemsey

Hi i'm due August 16th. Please add me!! Upto now i'm not going to find out if i'm blue or pink, but it might all change by 26th March when I have the 20wk scan.


----------



## ShadowRat

ckc said:


> Hi Girls, I am feeling better and better. I have some good days nausea/vomit free! The only thing is that I have developed some sort of allergy? I don't know, but my nose seems to be congested all the time and I have out breaks of sneezing, some times I even lose my sense of taste and smell. I hope it goes away 'cause is getting really annoying. Also when cough or sneeze I have strong cramps on my lower abdomen. Weird heh?

Glad to hear the nausea/vomiting is pretty much over! I think mine is too, I only very rarely feel nauseous in the morning now if I eat my breakfast too quickly, other than that I think it's gone now! Woohoo!
As for the other stuff, ckc... I TOTALLY have the nose thing too. Seems like it is very common in pregnancy, I had no idea! But I keep waking up in the morning by sneezing and feeling all groggy and itchy in my nose, all bunged up! It's horrible. And I also got the cramps in my tummy when I sneezed or coughed too hard, it's like a couple of seconds after the sneeze, your tummy realizes what you did and tenses right up, really painful! But I've been doing Pelvic Floor Muscle exercises that my physio gave me, and she said it's good to hold those muscles firm when you cough or sneeze, to hold everything in place properly, and now that I do that the pains have pretty much stopped!

I think my taste buds are changing too, I didn't enjoy my curry much at all the other night, when I thought I'd been craving it for days! It tasted different to usual, but OH insisted it was the same stuff! Smells are weird too... And I really really dont think I am "glowing" at ALL yet: I feel much like Mary Jo in that regard; but OH says he thinks I am "glowing", which is very sweet of him...

Oh, and I dyed my hair! It's only a gentle temporary one, but it has made me feel much better about the way I look lately! Wouldn't have done it in first tri...
God, every time I get on here I go on and on and on ! My posts are always so long lol sorry ladies!! Bla bla bla hehe!

Hope you're all feeling ok today: I, for one, am having a "slow day": Feels like everything is taking AGES to happen!

Shadow xx


----------



## Armywife

Mary Jo said:


> I need to pull myself together! But I'm just chronically lazy as well as pregnant!

Me too! Seriously, the last thing i need is an excuse to be even lazier! Hehe, i just love sleep, sleep is good!

As for feeling unattratctive i'm with you on that! Feel gross most of the time x x x x x x x :hug: x x x x x x x x


----------



## Jane Doe

my edd is 8/10/09...


----------



## joeyjo

Kiddo said:


> My nose has been driving me potty too - I feel like shoving a chap stick up my nostrils as they feel so dry and I have a cold-like feeling all the time.
> 
> I wish this pg glow everyone talks about would hurry up and appear! Does anyone feel like they're glowing yet?


I am glowing only in the sense I get so over heated and sweaty in the evening you could light a match on my bright red cheeks!!

My skin is worse than ever and my hair has become annoyingly kinky underneath and frizzy round my face.


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*

Pregnancy glow? I wish! My face is so broken out with acne I don't even want to leave the house anymore! And oddly enough, it only gets really bad during the time when my period is supposed to be here. And it is bad for a week or more and than it clears back up. Which my period always did that to begin with but now that I'm pregnant it is MUCH worse. :hissy:

Thankfully though, besides the acne issue I've been feeling great. I felt nauseous this morning and had to hold myself back from throwing up but that has been it for the past week or so. So I am keeping my fingers crossed that the MS is over.


----------



## caydensmom

I have been having the same things too...I am always waking up sneezing and clogged up...and i am definitely lazy i have completely STOPPED cooking now DH cooks all of the time and I get served..also I dont feel like doing any housework I have to drag myself to do anything. As for unattractive...I def feel so...I dont have the energy to "fix up" like I usually want to do. I just throw on anything and come to work.....


----------



## leo

hi girls im in 2 tri now so happy cant wait 4 20 weeks scan now how are u all xx


----------



## amanthony

Just when I thought I was past the vomiting, I had to have my husband pull over the car last night so I could throw up on the side of the road. :dohh: Despite that incident, I'm feeling much better on a whole, as far as the nausea goes. I've had extra breakouts like a lot of you mentioned, but mostly on my chest and back. Fine now that it's winter and cold, but it won't be fun when summer comes and it's hot and we're all huge! And I'm dying to dye my hair! My roots are SO bad! I was planning to get it done around now, but my doctor recommended not doing it! :hissy: From what I can tell, studies are so conflicted. I think I may just go for one good dye job to try to even out my hair and get close to the natural color, though, then not dye it again! I'll just have them avoid the roots and scalp and go early, to avoid the buildup of fumes in the shop. That's my plan, anyway. Who knows if I'll feel too guilty and chicken out! But my hair is soooo bad right now...


----------



## jelr

Hi guys I'm the 25th August and am on Team Yellow - I'll be over to see you all soon. xx

PS I'm using the August Mummies Club blinky if thats okay??


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*

Only eight days in August without someone due on them!


----------



## tmr1234

My face is broken out with acne and i never never get them with my son i had the preg glow hair nails and skin was brill not chanes with this 1. i have had more enegey the last 3 days been sorting out the bedrooms to get started on the nursery and washed my car yesterday paying for it today thow my arms are killing. oyes and the hart burn has started arrrgggg lol gotta love it


----------



## joeyjo

tmr1234 said:


> My face is broken out with acne and i never never get them with my son i had the preg glow hair nails and skin was brill not chanes with this 1. i have had more enegey the last 3 days been sorting out the bedrooms to get started on the nursery and washed my car yesterday paying for it today thow my arms are killing. oyes and the hart burn has started arrrgggg lol gotta love it


Ooooh my nails are the only bt of the pregnancy glow I'm getting. They are in great condition and growing really fast. I have to keep cutting them though cause i can't have them long for work. :hissy:


----------



## Mary Jo

I forgot to mention the headaches. :( Waking every morning feeling like I have a hangover (when I haven't drunk alcohol in nearly 6 years) is - ARRGGGHHH. :(


----------



## ckc

Mary Jo, me too I have been having headaches which is very unusual. I have to take painkillers some times when I can't stand the pain, and It makes me nervous in spite of the internet saying that they are safe. Do you take anything?


----------



## coral1709

I'm due on August 17th. It's my first baby and I am going to find out the sex in March

Can't wait


----------



## jelr

Thanks for adding me - I will be over to see ye all shortly - I'm still only 12 weeks now.


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated* :happydance:


----------



## leo

coral1709 said:


> I'm due on August 17th. It's my first baby and I am going to find out the sex in March
> 
> Can't wait

hi hun im due on 17th 2 but this is my 2nd baby how are u xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

ckc said:


> Mary Jo, me too I have been having headaches which is very unusual. I have to take painkillers some times when I can't stand the pain, and It makes me nervous in spite of the internet saying that they are safe. Do you take anything?

Yes, I'm taking paracetamol when I can't bear it any more. I know it's safe but I don't like taking it if I can avoid it... nothing stronger though and no ibuprofen.

I'm getting a bit tired of feeling - well, tired. I had bad anaemia last year and it made me feel exhausted most of the time, and this is kind of similar. My iron is fine now but if I didn't know that I'd be certain it had dropped again. So much for staying active - heh, just going to the shops leaves me in need of another lie down.


----------



## Ducky77

speaking about acne, mine is worse especially in the chin area :( and the funny thing is that I hate putting make up on my face...not even powder :( geesshh...this is the same with my 1st pregnancy, no make up for 9 months.

Girls, do you all still feel tired after doing something? yesterday I cleaned my kitchen floor, well...I was on my foot and hand to clean the floor :p after that I felt tired the whole day...

Nausea is gone in the morning, just started around dinner time, but not as worse as the 1st tri though....thanks God.

Can't wait for my scan in March, I really wish I will have another boy.


----------



## Kiddo

I'm struggling with the tiredness just now too. All I do during the week is go to work, make dinner, fall asleep on the couch then drag myself up to bed. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Ducky77

Kiddo said:


> I'm struggling with the tiredness just now too. All I do during the week is go to work, make dinner, fall asleep on the couch then drag myself up to bed. It's driving me nuts!

I just felt this tiredness only in the first 4 weeks then it's gone, I thought I won
t feel tired again after I reached 2nd tri...ggrrrrr....


----------



## Kiddo

My friend is a midwife and says I'll feel better after 20 weeks. I can't help but think that that's AGES away! I was convinced I'd start feeling better after 12 weeks too.


----------



## Ducky77

Kiddo said:


> My friend is a midwife and says I'll feel better after 20 weeks. I can't help but think that that's AGES away! I was convinced I'd start feeling better after 12 weeks too.

Oh man...5 more weeks :hissy:


----------



## Mary Jo

Anyone else having a lot of cramping? I know it's probably all good growing pains and stuff but it really stresses me out! :(


----------



## smith87999

I am having some mild cramping but I know I haven't been drinking enough water ... if you keep well hydrated it should go away... 

I too am tired.. all the time... I am waiting for that burst of energy to come with the second trimester... not here yet... but I am not as nausous anymore and have managed to return to the house work and cooking dinners... although... I am not highly motivated to do any of it...


----------



## amanthony

Staying hydrated keeps the cramping away? Another reason I need to drink more water!

Yesterday I had the oddest feeling. I can't even describe it. It was really low, though. I wondered if it could possibly be the baby. I think I'm just getting my hopes up! :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves* Hey to the noobs, and everyone else!

I'm totally exhausted lately, so I've not even had the energy to post on here I'm afraid! But I'm still here, keeping an eye on all of you :)

I have joined the breakout crew: Mine is on my chin too, ugh, I NEVER usually get spots! It's making me a bit miserable :(

Hopefully moving house soon though, it'll be a nice change!

Shadow xx


----------



## tmr1234

i fing if i dnt eat for 2hrs that i start geting really shacky and like iam gunna faint i will have to see the midwife about it as it sems to be my sugar levels that are going to low. but if i eat any thing to sweet i feel sick. hoping its nt gd. 
on the tired thing iam fine in the day after 10am but comes to 3-4pm then iv had it give me my bed.

i had a dream last night that i was givig birth and the baby died on the way out there was loads of blood i woke up almost crying 

stacy


----------



## Kiddo

As of this morning I'm joining you all with a breakout. There's one coming up right at the end of my nose (!), a really sore one at the side of my face and another coming up under my eye. 

It would have to happen just before the first weekend in ages that I'm going out. :hissy:


----------



## staceymy

_Can i join the list please? I have still a little longer in first tri. Im due 24th August.
Thanks._


----------



## aries5486

heya girlies im feeling so ill today got a bad chest infection and just feel like shit went to docs and she didnt help said ill just have to get on with it!! I cant keep any food down as when i cough im being sick!! So scared for bubbs right now hope he/she is ok xxx


----------



## Kiddo

Hope you feel better soon Aries


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh Aries, hang in there, I'm sure baby will be fine. xxx


----------



## garrickbaby

I'm only a few days into 13 weeks but i'm peeking my head in here now, My due date is August 18th. I will have to go tomorrow for a Cervical Cerclage to stitch my cervix so that it won't open early. i had that happen to me in the past, so i'm glad I have good doctors that are taking that precaution now. 

I'm feeling good these days, my MS and tiredness went away around 11 weeks. Since i'm considered High Risk, i have a scan every few weeks, so i just had one 2 days ago and everything looks great. 

hope everyone else is starting to feel better.


----------



## aries5486

Thanks girls my doppler arrived today but im not sure if its the heartbeat i hear or the placenta as some people say they can hear that pmsl i think im just feeling so ran down will try tomorro!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Feel better Aries!! I'm sure bubs will be just fine, and remember, if you are a bit ill with bubs in your tummy, then when he/she comes out, he/she will be SUPER strong and immune to nasties!! 
Hope you can keep some food down :(

Oh, and my breakout is REALLY starting to get on my nerves, I have a REALLY painful one under my bottom lip which is just sooooo annoying! It's under the skin though, so easy enough to hide, but it has swollen my lip up a bit!! Yuk!!!

Shadow xx


----------



## rivanprincess

Mine if you hold a seat for me... I will be over in a week or two. Due August 26th. Thanks!


----------



## tmr1234

aries5486 said:


> Thanks girls my doppler arrived today but im not sure if its the heartbeat i hear or the placenta as some people say they can hear that pmsl i think im just feeling so ran down will try tomorro!!!

the placenta sound like a wind tunal babys hart sounds really fast cord sounds like a woosh


----------



## avabear73

Hello everybody!

Interested to read about the MS and tiredness. I've always had nausea and some days I think it's easing and some days it seems worse. And I thought I'd beaten the tiredness, I had it really bad at the beginning, then it eased, now it's back. I'm getting 9+ hours of sleep a night and still yawn all day! Oh well. LOL. I'm hoping the baby will be a good sleeper too LOL!!!!

I want to glow!!!! I thought at nearly 15 weeks, I would be feeling a lot better, but seems I need to be a bit more patient! LOL!


----------



## m_t_rose

Well I have decided it was time to come over now. The first tri is soo stressful. I hope these next few weeks go a little faster than the last few.


----------



## aries5486

tmr1234 said:


> aries5486 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls my doppler arrived today but im not sure if its the heartbeat i hear or the placenta as some people say they can hear that pmsl i think im just feeling so ran down will try tomorro!!!
> 
> the placenta sound like a wind tunal babys hart sounds really fast cord sounds like a wooshClick to expand...

Was babys heartbeat!!!! lol thank you!!!


----------



## joeyjo

Hi everybody!!
Hope you're all having a good day! I am spending far too much time on here today, I'm meant to be cleaning the flat, I have my family arriving for a week tonight and at the moment it looks like a whirlwind has been through it!!
Trying to get motivated but quite comfy really here on the sofa.:rofl::sleep:


----------



## m_t_rose

I was baking a valentines day cake and I ate some batter :dohh: Ooops. It was soo yummy though now I really want more so I had to throw it in the sink to stop myself from liking the bowl


----------



## joeyjo

m_t_rose said:


> I was baking a valentines day cake and I ate some batter :dohh: Ooops. It was soo yummy though now I really want more so I had to throw it in the sink to stop myself from liking the bowl

Been there!! I made banana cake last week and scraped the bowl before I remembered... Was yummy!


----------



## TheNewWife

Ooo, I had a craving last week for some cookie dough. I wanted to buy the Pillsbury cookie dough and eat it out of the tube. It was tough to resist!!!


----------



## Tacey

Hello! I can't wait any longer, I want to come over to 2nd tri now. I keep worrying myself reading some posts in 1st tri- it feels much calmer over here! I've been off work for 6 weeks with morning sickness, but I think I'm starting to get a bit better now. 

When are we all going to get that 'glow' I've heard so much about?!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey to the noobs who have come over from first tri :D :D
I think that 13 weeks is officially the beginning of second trimester, this website is confusing as it says "14>26 weeks" but I don't think they really thought that through when they were naming the trimester sections! As far as I'm concerned, you ladies are definitely in 2nd tri now :) Good to have you!!

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

!!!! Eeeek!! I just spilled my hot hot tea all over my bump and legs!!! OUCHIE!! It shocked me so badly, not really burned but my skin is all sensitive now, hope bump wasn't too upset by it.... :(


----------



## Ducky77

no glowing for me...with all the acne and tiredness LOL...hopefully soon..

last night I can feel my baby kicking, I started to feel the bub moving since 12 weeks, first it just like butterfly wing's move but as time goes by, I can feel the kick is getting stronger and stronger, the bub woke me up several times last night. Well..this is my 2nd child and my Ob said it's normal that I can feel the moves earlier, so I am happy even though last night wasn't a good time for the baby to start kicking me because I was soooooooooooo tired and have a back ache...gosh...what a night :hissy:


----------



## amanthony

Anyone else getting horrible pain in their hips, sleeping on their sides? It's like no matter what I do, the hip that's down hurts! I wake up all through the night and turn over, but still! Nothing helps!


----------



## smith87999

avabear73 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Interested to read about the MS and tiredness. I've always had nausea and some days I think it's easing and some days it seems worse. And I thought I'd beaten the tiredness, I had it really bad at the beginning, then it eased, now it's back. I'm getting 9+ hours of sleep a night and still yawn all day! Oh well. LOL. I'm hoping the baby will be a good sleeper too LOL!!!!
> 
> I want to glow!!!! I thought at nearly 15 weeks, I would be feeling a lot better, but seems I need to be a bit more patient! LOL!

Hey Avabear... I am feeling very similar to you and we are due on the same day....:happydance:


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, im due 17th august:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaaawww Ducky, I am jealous that you can feel your baby already!! I can't wait to feel kicking in my tummy, but I'll probably wish it would stop once it has started, especially if it keeps me up at night like it did for you!! Must be great to know that bubs is growing nice and strong, though :)

Amanthony... I'm with ya, honey: I am having hideous problems with my hips. My physio is desperately trying to help me to get them sorted out, but they have flared up again so badly this past week or so. If it helps, you may expect it to settle a bit more in a couple of weeks, as it can be to do with the levels of the hormone Relaxin in your body: My physio tells me that the levels rise at the beginning of first tri, then drop off a little before second tri, then at the start of second tri they go way up again, but then settle right back down shortly after until right up to the time of the birth... But then again, it might not just be Relaxin causing the problems, and we'll all be getting bigger soon enough, so it may still cause you some grief :(

If it's really bad, ask your midwife or GP to refer you to a physio for some help. If it is particularly bad at night, try sleeping with a nice fat pillow between your thighs, or if you have one, cuddle up to a long tubular pillow with your top leg "hooked" over it. I find this helps some. 

My tea-burns have settled down now, thank goodness, my legs and bump were red and sensitive last night but they're much better now, just a bit sensitive to clothes. Ouch!!

Shadow xx


----------



## TheNewWife

amanthony said:


> Anyone else getting horrible pain in their hips, sleeping on their sides? It's like no matter what I do, the hip that's down hurts! I wake up all through the night and turn over, but still! Nothing helps!

Hey Ama - I'm not getting regular hip pain however I thought that I had popped one out of joint last night while having :sex: ... it was quite painful !! LOL


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL NewWife, on my Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome forum we have a thread going about popping joints out of sockets at inconvenient times (it is a regular occurence for most of us!) and SOOOO many people (me included!) have popped hips out during *nookie* hehehe! It is such a moment-spoiler, isn't it?! "Hang on, stop a second, I have to reset my hip" ... "ok, we're good to go!"

lol...


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*

Sorry it's taking so long to update but I'm at home visiting family and have limited access to the internet. I promise that I'll update whenever I can. Welcome all the newbies!! Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Bec09

Hi, I'm new and wanted to join the August club, I'm due 29th August. Have got my 12 week scan on Wednesday and can't wait to start telling everyone!


----------



## Pippin

Hi Girls, I'm new in second tri today (13 weeks) my due date is the 23rd August can I join you please???


----------



## littleowl

I'm due Ag 4th!


----------



## littleowl

I'm due Aug 4th!


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin!! You're here!!! Welcome and congrats :D

Hi to littleowl and bec09 too, welcome to 2nd tri ladies :D

I'm a bit gutted today, cos we had to have one of our pet rats put down last week :( I miss him already!! Poor little thing... His little brother is now our only pet, hope he doesn't feel too lonely!!

How are the hips, ladies?? Mine has started to settle a bit today :D
Shadow xx


----------



## MegGem

Ooh add me! Due August 17th! Thanks!


----------



## Pippin

Hi Shadow and Meg, lovely to see you friends, it's a little strange in here and quiet but I guess that is a good thing less emotional roller-coaster stories!!! 

My bump is coming out this week, I can't officially make it any smaller by sucking it in :rofl: does anyone else find they are short of breath too,my friend said this would happen but I didn't think at such an early stage????

Sorry about your rat shadow, I hate losing pets. Are you getting some more? :hugs:


----------



## MegGem

It's so great we both made it here Pip! :hug: My bump is very hard to hide now. But I guess I don't have to anymore! It's just I'm at the stage I look like I have a beer belly, not a baby belly, and I'm sure that's what strangers think at the gym too! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

It's so hard too isn't it, I thought it would still be squishy as it's just our organs moving up!!!! Oh he weird and wonderful world of pregnancy, I love it!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe I've officially not been able to tuck bump in for quite a while now!! At least now it is starting to look more like a baby bump and less like a beer belly!! 

Pips, we're not getting any more now, gonna let these boys be our last ratties for a while and focus on baby, though we may be getting a dog!!! Excited! But rats were always my pets, and the dog would be OH's pet :)
We were surprised the other day to get a card in the post from our new vet, who put Ace (the rat) to sleep last week, sending their sympathies! It was so cute, I cried! But hey, I have an excuse to be over-emotional, right?? What a nice vet, though: We've had some rubbish ones but we'll be sticking with this one now!!

xx


----------



## Pippin

Aww Shadow understand about not replacing him and you have a right to get emotional!!! We really want a dog but we'll hold off now until baby is bigger. DH wants the baby to grow up with pets as it helps fear of them and gives him another play mate. Can't wait for either (baby more obviously, don't want you t think he come in second!!! :rofl:)!!


----------



## Kim T

Hey everyone... 
I know i have to wait a while before coming over to 2nd tri, but wanted to be the first one on 29th August!!! Lol!
Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Pippin

Hi Kim I'm new too!!!!


----------



## joeyjo

We're gradually filling up August!! This is great, wonder how many of us actually give birth on our due dates??
I'm really hoping not to go over (due 3rd), don't want to be bigger than I have to be in the height of summer!!!


----------



## Zoya

glad to see you all girls here.............i think now august club is just abt to complete:happydance:
just wondering if our august mummies club will have a majority of blue or pink bumps................who is the first in the queue :winkwink:


----------



## ShadowRat

Joey, I totally agree about being big in summer, I'm not much looking forward to that either!! 

Zoya, good point, I wonder if we'll be mostly pink or mostly blue! Not sure who is first to find out though: Does anyone know already? *checks the list for font colours!*

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Well doesn't look like anyone has announced their colour just yet, I wonder who will be first to find out? Puddingqueen is due earliest, Lynn do you want to find out the sex? Will you be telling us all? (you know you want to!!)

Hehe

xx


----------



## Zoya

ya so interesting.............i m due on 6th aug and my scan is on 9th march (far away)............i hope i can find out then.........

but who is the first one ?? :lol:


----------



## Mary Jo

Maybe we should post scan dates! Mine is a little later, not till March 31st. I'll 21 weeks (due on Aug. 11th). And I'll be finding out.


----------



## Pippin

I think I'm going to be blue, just a gut feeling. I want to find out too. I have my MW appointment on Tuesday so should get my 20 week scan then. Won't be until April though I don't think :hissy: I'm so impatient!!!


----------



## m_t_rose

My 20 Week scan is Apr 6th. It feels like so far away. I am finding out the sex as long as I can. Fingers crossed.


----------



## puddingqueen

Hi 

Yes we are going to find out what sex our little cupcake is, Daddy and I are guessing .......a boy.

Will let you all know after my scan.

xx


----------



## Zoya

puddingqueen said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes we are going to find out what sex our little cupcake is, Daddy and I are guessing .......a boy.
> 
> Will let you all know after my scan.
> 
> xx

:hi: puddingqueen........when do u have your scan ??


----------



## puddingqueen

I have not had a date through yet, will probaby be are the second/third week in March. 

As I am 16 weeks today ))))))) 4 months already.

xx


----------



## Triggles

Hi - I'm new - and due 5 August. Hope you have room for one more! I'll have to read back a bit to catch up a little.


----------



## puddingqueen

Hi Triggles 

Congrats & welcome. 

My original due date was the 5 Aug but after emergency scan I am now due 2 Aug. 

Hugs 

Lynn 

xx


----------



## joeyjo

Hey all, I have my next scan on feb 26th I'll be 17w3d, BUT I'm planning to stay team yellow!


----------



## leo

hi girl u all my ok havent been on for a while my laptop is rubish and only works when it wants 2.
well glad to see theres more babys due on 17th .
i have my scan on 2nd april and really hope i can find out . 
gem xxx


----------



## TTC LADY

My 16 week scan is in a couple of weeks, and OB said we should be able to find out what team we're on at this appointment - We both think its team blue, but its just a gut feeling. 

My EDD is 18th August.


----------



## smith87999

hey everyone... I don't have a scan date yet.. but we are going to wait to find out what team we are on... we have 3 boys and think it will be a fun surprise...


----------



## Ducky77

I haven't get the scan date yet but my next appt would be march 25 and I will be 21 weeks by then, hoping I can get the scan on that day too. I am hoping for blue team again this time. That;s how I feel but let see about it.


----------



## Aunty E

My 20 week scan is on 7 April, but I'm going to try and book a gender scan for 16 weeks. We're impatient. We're also pretty sure that we're on Team Blue, as there hasn't been a girl born in my OH's family since the 19th century :( I would quite like one of each.


----------



## Hannah

Hi. I am new and this is my first post so it seemed a good idea to start here, I am due on the 15th August and will definately be trying to find out what it is.


----------



## leo

hi hannah am welcome whens your next scanxxx


----------



## Zoya

Hannah said:


> Hi. I am new and this is my first post so it seemed a good idea to start here, I am due on the 15th August and will definately be trying to find out what it is.

:hi: Hannah...........welcome to august family.........i love your due date \\:D/...........its my b'day..:drunk:


----------



## Hannah

leo said:


> hi hannah am welcome whens your next scanxxx

Next scan if the 23rd March, seems like so far away!


----------



## Loo

hello ladies

have come over from 1st trimester today!! yay!! can't believe i've got this far....am actually starting to allow myself to believe I might actually have a baby!! lol

My edd is 17th August and my 20 week scan is the first fri in april (is that the 4th?)


----------



## leo

Loo said:


> hello ladies
> 
> have come over from 1st trimester today!! yay!! can't believe i've got this far....am actually starting to allow myself to believe I might actually have a baby!! lol
> 
> My edd is 17th August and my 20 week scan is the first fri in april (is that the 4th?)

hi loo im due on 17th to ive also got my scan on 2nd april welcome:hi:


----------



## Loo

Thanks Leo

How lovely to meet people due on the same day. I've still not told anyone in the real world I'm pregnant yet (apart from OH), so love being on here so have the freedom to talk about it all!!


----------



## leo

Loo said:


> Thanks Leo
> 
> How lovely to meet people due on the same day. I've still not told anyone in the real world I'm pregnant yet (apart from OH), so love being on here so have the freedom to talk about it all!!

bless u i told every one after 12 w scan lol


----------



## earthangel

its now sinking in to me that i am pregnant!!lol


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls I'm due the 30th........so one week till i move over!:) Save me a seat....and hopefully at my 12wk scan i might have a little clue to the sex of the baby!:)


----------



## MummyBurgo

My next scan is 23rd march.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies from first tri, welcome to the club! And welcome to BnB, Hannah! It's so exciting that it won't be long now till we start filling in the colours on our member list!! 
I think I may have felt a tiny movement this evening, from the OUTSIDE! I'd been feeling little flutters and twinges internally, but this evening I was sitting with my hands on bump, and I had a fluttery feeling inside, so pressed my hands onto bump a bit harder and felt a little "nudge"!! I can't wait till they start to feel like proper kicks, it's going to make it feel soooo real!

Got my consultant Obs. appointment on Wednesday, as well as my 16 week midwife appointment, and we're moving house on Friday, so a busy week! Looking forward to meeting my consultant, I hope he's nice!

Shadow xx


----------



## costgang

Loo said:


> hello ladies
> 
> have come over from 1st trimester today!! yay!! can't believe i've got this far....am actually starting to allow myself to believe I might actually have a baby!! lol
> 
> My edd is 17th August and my 20 week scan is the first fri in april (is that the 4th?)

hi im also due on the 17th:happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

I have my 12wk scan tomorrow. Its not a nucheal scan as we dont do them here where i live...but its to check my placenta and the baby....bc i'm high risk i get them once a week.


----------



## smith87999

Hey Gals.. there are lots of you who are new to this thread :happydance: and "TheNewWife" created this blinkie for those of us on this thread... https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif so here is the link if you want to add the blinkie to your signature....

Thanks again TheNewWife!!!! :thumbup:

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ummiesclub.gif


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*

I'm missing this site! I wish I had a better internet connection while here visiting family. 

As far as next scan date, I'm really not sure when mine will be but we are probably going to book in an appointment with a 3D/4D place during my 18th week so hopefully we'll know if I'm team blue or team pink. I truly don't care either way but my DH keeps talking to my stomach at night and he always calls my tummy a 'she' so I'm definately thinking he wants a girl! 

So I am officially already getting stretch marks. I just knew they would be bad and I'm probably right if they are starting already. There are just a few small spots but I check everytime I'm near a mirror because I'm getting obessed! I have red hair and very fair skin so it is pretty much inevitable that I'll get stretch marks. I just didn't think they would start this early!


----------



## tmr1234

my nxt scan is at 20wk1day on 17th march so 4wks yay!!!! and we are defo finding out really think its a girl


----------



## Zoya

ShadowRat said:


> Hey ladies from first tri, welcome to the club! And welcome to BnB, Hannah! It's so exciting that it won't be long now till we start filling in the colours on our member list!!
> I think I may have felt a tiny movement this evening, from the OUTSIDE! I'd been feeling little flutters and twinges internally, but this evening I was sitting with my hands on bump, and I had a fluttery feeling inside, so pressed my hands onto bump a bit harder and felt a little "nudge"!! I can't wait till they start to feel like proper kicks, it's going to make it feel soooo real!
> 
> Got my consultant Obs. appointment on Wednesday, as well as my 16 week midwife appointment, and we're moving house on Friday, so a busy week! Looking forward to meeting my consultant, I hope he's nice!
> 
> Shadow xx

Hey ShadowRat.....first of all good luck for your appointment..:thumpup::thumbup:
and i m jealous too.....:dohh:.............you felt fluttering..........but i m happy for you.........i can't be sure if i have felt something or not...waiting for some more days...:happydance:


----------



## staceymy

_My scan date come thru yesterday for my 20wk scan... 31st March at 9am, so excited now to find out what team we are on!_


----------



## m_t_rose

When is this sickness going to end I was really hoping that it would be gone around week 12 but it is still here!!!! I just want to feel good so I can enjoy my pregnancy! Now that I have had a little moan I can have an better day.


----------



## aries5486

tmr1234 said:


> my nxt scan is at 20wk1day on 17th march so 4wks yay!!!! and we are defo finding out really think its a girl

Ohhh the same day as my 19 week one!!! they seem to do it dif in scotland dont do a 20 week one just a 19 week!!! :happydance:


----------



## ckc

Hey Girls, 

I have been so out of energy that I haven't checked in for a few days. 
I am definitely gaining a lot of weight, all on my belly. But I don't really look pregnant yet, DH says I have a beer belly :drunk:well, I am eating like a mad cow:icecream: . In the book what to expect when you are expecting, they say that if you feel starved all the time, you are more likely to have a boy. Anyways, we have been looking for a new apartment and we finally found one. We will be moving in two weeks. I am so excited to start putting together the baby's room! :happydance:
My nose stills feels very uncomfortable and stuffy:cry:, it is hard to sleep sometimes, since I can't breath through my nose. I don't know what to do, this stuffy nose thing is really driving me crazy :hissy:

I keep rubbing oil and body butter on my belly, boobs and arms so I can avoid stretch marks, that and exercise it suppose to be really helpful because it gives more elasticity to the skin. 

I have my blood test next week!! I hope everything is alright.


----------



## Ducky77

I didn't feel my baby movement since 2 days ago ggrrrrr...I start to feel worry even though I didn't have too, the thing is at least once a day my baby spoiled me by letting me know he/she is here but now.....hmm...hoping my bub will give me a sign that he is ok :(

i still have 5 more weeks before my ob appointment, hoping she will let me have a gender scan on that day since i think I need to do some blood test anyway too.

Please this time be a boy again, I love being the only female in the house :)


----------



## Kiddo

I had my 16 week midwife appointment today and the heartbeat was perfect and everything seems fine. I've got my dates for my classes too - they're right in the middle of the day so I don't think my boss will be too impressed but he'll just have to lump it! The rubbish bit is that I'm not entitled to a 20 week scan because of where I live.


----------



## Ducky77

Hi Hannah you have the same due date as mine and welcome to 2nd tri :)


----------



## Pippin

I must be really stupid and normally I'm good at working these things but I can't get that link to the blinky to work or get it posted in my signature by copying it.... please some one tell me what I am doing wrong!!!! AHHHHHHH


----------



## TheNewWife

Pippin said:


> I must be really stupid and normally I'm good at working these things but I can't get that link to the blinky to work or get it posted in my signature by copying it.... please some one tell me what I am doing wrong!!!! AHHHHHHH

I'll PM you.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon all done now. xxxx


----------



## Loo

costgang said:


> Loo said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies
> 
> have come over from 1st trimester today!! yay!! can't believe i've got this far....am actually starting to allow myself to believe I might actually have a baby!! lol
> 
> My edd is 17th August and my 20 week scan is the first fri in april (is that the 4th?)
> 
> hi im also due on the 17th:happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Costgang
Let's all hope we breeze through the next few months together then!
x


----------



## jelly_bean

hi All

im due on 7th aug,this is my 3rd baby and praying for a boy lol my 20wk scan is on 20th march 

jelly_bean


----------



## smith87999

So I haven't really felt anything yet for movement... but with my other boys it was closer to 20 weeks... I have a tilted uterus so I think that has something to do with it....


----------



## tmr1234

i think i have felt bubs but it is more nt sure i have 16wk midwife appt nxt fir even thow il be almost 18wks for bloods for downs really hope all will be ok


----------



## Pippin

I know it's early but I thought I felt a little flutter last night when I was really still and quiet in bed last night. It was quick and irregular so it wasn't my heartbeat (I can feel that sometimes) and then it went again. It was in the right place, I can't wait to unmistakably feel something!!! :yipee:


----------



## Pippin

I've just noticed I've moved up a box too!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lalalistic

Hello

I'm due August 22nd. My 20 week scan is in April. Hubby wants to find out if a boy or a girl, at least it will be less names to argue over : )


----------



## Pippin

HI, lalalistic, we due 1 day apart..... it'll be a race to see who meets there little one first!!!! :happydance: We're going to find out too if we can. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## lalalistic

Hey Pippin. I cant wait til August, feel terrible about wishing my life away! Do you think you are having a boy or a girl? I'm suspecting boy!


----------



## Pippin

I suspecting a boy too, it's weird it's a really strong feeling but I bet it turns out to be a girl and will have a complex for the rest of it's life :rofl: I'm so impatient I want to find out NOW!!!! Roll on August when we get off work to be full time Mums :yipee:


----------



## ccnewmum24

HI EVERYONE, im new to the 2nd tri  im due on august the 21st and we want a suprise so team yellow all the way xx


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations ccnewmum24 it's lovely we are all so close together. I came here a little early to make myself feel better :blush: it's worked and I feel quite relaxed. Hope you do too. xxxx


----------



## Triggles

We have the 20wk scan on 23 March - which seems like a long time away still! I have a glucose tolerance test on Friday, as they have me scheduled for one at 16wks and one at 28wks. There is a huge history of diabetes in my immediate family, so they're being extra cautious. I will be so glad to have that first one done and over with - hate having them done!


----------



## leo

hi girls hope all is well .
well i think ive started to fell baby move:happydance: 
is every one having bloods done for downs. i decided not to due to been only 60% and my odds are better odds with my age.so scared did see nasal bone at 12 weeks which is a good sigh. all i do is worry


----------



## Kiddo

I think I felt the baby today too Leo!

We had decided not to get the Downs test as it wouldn't affect our decision to have the baby either way. However, after thinking about it we changed our mind thinking that it would be better to be able to prepare rather than it being a shock after the birth.


----------



## leo

Kiddo said:


> I think I felt the baby today too Leo!
> 
> We had decided not to get the Downs test as it wouldn't affect our decision to have the baby either way. However, after thinking about it we changed our mind thinking that it would be better to be able to prepare rather than it being a shock after the birth.

i no what u mean i would have test if it was yes or no its all just numbers though i wont have amino due to risks all u do is worry lol


----------



## Kiddo

I know exactly what you mean. OH and I were discussing it the other day and we've decided that if the blood tests come back high risk then we won't have the other tests, we'll just prepare ourselves for the possibility of our baby having Downs. If he/she doesn't have it then great and if they do then we'll be able to deal with it.


----------



## leo

Kiddo said:


> I know exactly what you mean. OH and I were discussing it the other day and we've decided that if the blood tests come back high risk then we won't have the other tests, we'll just prepare ourselves for the possibility of our baby having Downs. If he/she doesn't have it then great and if they do then we'll be able to deal with it.

bless you its hard to no what to do for best xxx


----------



## Kiddo

It's more to do with my phobia of syringes and the impossible task of me lying still long enough for them to do the test than anything else!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I finally decided to wander over from first tri. My due date is august 25th.


----------



## jelr

Hi all I have already been over to book my seat and you girls were kind enough to keep it for me. But I'm gonna officially move over now if thats okay even though it says 14 weeks - I think 2nd tri starts at 13 weeks and it seems a bit calmer over here which I'm starting to feel a bit calmer myself.

Finally found the :baby: heartbeat yesterday on our doppler for the 1st time - it was so great to know the little one is still growing strong and DH was over the moon as he was the one who found it eventually.

Hope your all keeping well and I am looking forward to chatting to you all :hug:


----------



## jelr

Oh by the way aidensxmomma - I'm due the 25th too xx


----------



## leo

hi new girls hope all is good i wont buy a dopper just in case i cant find hb and think i will go mad. im so scared there npt gonna be able to find heartbeat at 16w midwife check. ive getting headache and nose bleeds and still got ms so im hoping these are good sighs lol think im going cazy lol please tell me im not the only one feeling like this lol xxxx


----------



## Ducky77

welcome to all new girls here :wave:

I will have my blood test on my next appt, just like you guys, I don't want to do any other test if it come back high risk, beside it may came back nothing anyway. I did amnio with my 1st son to see if his lung had mature enough for him so I can be induced ( I was 38 weeks that time) ugghh....it's hurt when they took the fluid, I can't help my self to tense when they put the needle and that made it worse :( that's why this time I don't want to do it again whatever the result is.


----------



## Mary Jo

leo, you are absolutely not the only one feeling like that - I feel exactly the same, petrified something has gone wrong and baby has died, even though he/she seemed fine at the scan 3.5 weeks ago. I would like to get a doppler because I see how lots of the other ladies have reassured themselves from hearing the heartbeat but I'm scared I won't be able to find it or it won't be there at all... so I'm waiting till I hear it at my midwife appointment (March 2nd, I'll be 16 + 6 and it feels like years away given I'm SO eaten up with anxiety) or - hopefully - at the GP's surgery tomorrow (where I am going on the advice of a midwife I called today because she could tell how worked up I am :( )

I'm also hoping that because I still have symptoms everything is fine. My nose has been blocked almost constantly since the day I got the ++, I've been sneezing a lot, breasts still hurt... no more nausea but I never had much of that anyway... but I've had some cramping again today and I don't know how to feel about that - it's not severe and there's no bleeding, so I don't know if it's positive and just things growing in there... 

I wish I could calm down and ENJOY this! I wanted to be pregnant for years, never thought I would be, it's a miracle to me that I managed it, and now... well, I never expected I'd be lying in bed crying and depressed.


----------



## Pippin

Aww girls I have a doppler and I love it. I can find baby within about 30 seconds now I know where she/he is hiding and I am SOOOO much calmer knowing that I can reassure myself when I need too. I'm a little concerned I'm using it too much as there is mixed reviews but 2/3 times a week I have a 30 second listen and just put myself at ease. I'm enjoying this pregnancy so much more now. I have horrible paranoia about missed miscarriage and now if it comes back I can ease it straight away. If there is something wrong I rather know in a few days than a few weeks possibly months. I told my mid wife and she was fascinated by how cheap I got it (£40 including P&P) and thought it was a great idea. I even thought mine was better!!!

Anyway just thought you'd like to hear from someone that has them. Hope you are all taking it easy with your feet up!!!! xxx :hugs: to a great bunch of August Mummies!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls....technically not in second tri just yet...but of course posting here instead of first tri!:) hehe. 

I had my 12wk scan yesterday and i didnt have it for a Nucheal scan b/c we dont do those here. I had it b/c i have a total previa and they had to check it. It of course is still covering my entire cervix so i am on pelvic rest still. Its better then bedrest which i've been on twice with my last two pregnanices.....ahhhhh I guess now that i will be in second tri its getting scary for me...:( I'm just praying my baby is healthy and can make it to 34 wks. My last baby wanted to come at 24wks but i made it to 30. I have two little boys at home and i'm terrified of having another preemie baby and two boys to take care of.

Sorry to go on and on but just wondering if anyone else has had two preemies and will most likely have a preemie again? I know august is far away but to me its coming up fast!!! I get ultsounds and NST"S once a week starting at 17weeks and its just alot to handle.


OKAY....done whining.


----------



## TheNewWife

leo said:


> im so scared there npt gonna be able to find heartbeat at 16w midwife check. think im going cazy lol please tell me im not the only one feeling like this lol xxxx

I feel exactly the same way! I have an appointment this afternoon with the midwife and I am petrified that there won't be a heartbeat. Almost all of my symptoms have gone away (which I assume is because I'm past 12 weeks) but it is making me paranoid!!!!


----------



## smith87999

leo said:


> hi girls hope all is well .
> well i think ive started to fell baby move:happydance:
> is every one having bloods done for downs. i decided not to due to been only 60% and my odds are better odds with my age.so scared did see nasal bone at 12 weeks which is a good sigh. all i do is worry


We have never gotten the blood work done with any of my pregnancies... we have decided that we will have the baby no mattter what ... and if something is wrong... we will probably be worried about baby for the rest of our lives... so we take the ignorance is bliss approach...


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> Hey girls....technically not in second tri just yet...but of course posting here instead of first tri!:) hehe.
> 
> I had my 12wk scan yesterday and i didnt have it for a Nucheal scan b/c we dont do those here. I had it b/c i have a total previa and they had to check it. It of course is still covering my entire cervix so i am on pelvic rest still. Its better then bedrest which i've been on twice with my last two pregnanices.....ahhhhh I guess now that i will be in second tri its getting scary for me...:( I'm just praying my baby is healthy and can make it to 34 wks. My last baby wanted to come at 24wks but i made it to 30. I have two little boys at home and i'm terrified of having another preemie baby and two boys to take care of.
> 
> Sorry to go on and on but just wondering if anyone else has had two preemies and will most likely have a preemie again? I know august is far away but to me its coming up fast!!! I get ultsounds and NST"S once a week starting at 17weeks and its just alot to handle.
> 
> 
> OKAY....done whining.

Gabrielle.. good to see you over here.... you have made it... very stressful situation... I was on bedrest my whole last preg. with 2 little boys running around because I had placenta abruption... they became very independant by default... Luke was 6.5 weeks early and was in the hospital for 2.5 weeks... it was tough... very hard to feel like a good mom to either baby or the older boys:cry:... but it was worth it and it is a trade for a healthy little one who gets to come home and join the family:happydance:... they didn't think I would make it past 30 weeks and I did... so you can make it too... just try to be optimistic... what other choice do you have...:hugs:


----------



## CBCL

Im due August 6th 2009 :) can you add me to the list?


----------



## rubywoo77

Hello there, 

I have been lurking/reading this forum for ages, but I am due August 2 - first time mum to be, full of nerves, doubt, anxiety. I couldn't sleep the night before my 12 wk scan because I was convinced the sonographer wouldn't find a heartbeat or see the baby - but it was all there, which reassured me, also saw my midwife for the downs screening this week and listened to the baby's heartbeat for the first time - amazing!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hiya ladies!!! Like ckc, I've been busy and so tired lately, so I've been sleeping when I would usually have been glued to this forum!

It's so wonderful to see so many new faces, and it really feels like we are gelling as a little club now!! 

CBCL: Welcome, and congrats! I'm due Aug 6th too!! That makes four of us now, I think :D

Zoya - Thanks for wishing me well with the consultant: Had the appointment yesterday and it was wonderful: They're going to give me regular scans after 20 weeks (have one booked for 20 weeks and one for 24 weeks already, am told there will be more) which is great, as I'll get to see LO lots before he's even born!! I feel very well taken care of :)
Also saw the midwife, and she found Bump's heartbeat which was really strong and nice and fast (150-160) so we are on cloud nine just now!

To all you ladies who are having worries and have higher risks etc... I'm with you, and I'm wishing you all the very best: Remember that the doctors will take good care of us all, and try to let yourself start to feel more relaxed with it all: We've all made it to 2nd tri now, and we've all (as far as I know) had either a scan or heard the heartbeat by now, so all is going well and we should be SMILING!!

Big :hug: all round :D

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

P.S. 4 WEEKS TILL MY GENDER SCAN!!! WOOHOOOO!!! (boy boy boy boy!)

xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Shadow...your right. NO matter what we have been through/ going through. So far we have made it and our babies are doing just fine. We must stay positive and have faith!:) BTw.......you take the boy.....i'll take the girl!!!!!!!!;)

Rubywoo.....congrats on your first!:) Your baby is due on my 1st son's birthday.:) He will be 4 on August 2nd.:).
I know the first time is so scary/exciting/clueless...but worrying wont do you any good. It sounds like your baby is doing just fine!:) Yay for your 12wk scan and hearing babies heartbeat! All great things to come. If you have any questions we are all here for you and some of us have lots of experience!!:) CONGRATS and ENJOY your pregnancy. HUGS


----------



## ShadowRat

Gabrielle said:


> Thanks Shadow...your right. NO matter what we have been through/ going through. So far we have made it and our babies are doing just fine. We must stay positive and have faith!:) BTw.......you take the boy.....i'll take the girl!!!!!!!!;)

You've got yourself a deal there, missy!! :D
Welcome to the club, as I've not said it personally yet!
:hug:

S xx


----------



## TTC LADY

Can someone pls tell me how to get the "August Mummies Club" sign on my signature. Thanks.


----------



## Zoya

TTC LADY said:


> Can someone pls tell me how to get the "August Mummies Club" sign on my signature. Thanks.


Paste this in your signature

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif


----------



## ShadowRat

For TTC Lady and any others who'd like the https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif blinkie in their signature...

If you can't paste it in directly from the image above, as Zoya said, then just go to your signature and paste these words but WITHOUT the asterisks* and ALL ON ONE LINE...

*
*https:
*//i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263
*/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif
*

Need any help, just shout on here and someone will PM you :D

Shadow xx


----------



## Helen

Oooh! Me, me! :happydance:

This is baby number 3, pregnancy number 2 for me. Due August 26th.


----------



## rubyrose

Hey all, I'm in second tri tomorrow, my scan yesterday moved me back to an August mummy! Am now due 29th of August xx


----------



## Zoya

Helen said:


> Oooh! Me, me! :happydance:
> 
> This is baby number 3, pregnancy number 2 for me. Due August 26th.

are these your boys in your avtar ??
very beautiful pic...............cute babys.......

hi rubyrose.........welcome to 2nd tri


----------



## Pippin

For once and organized hospital........ I got my scan date through for the 6th April :yipee: I only saw the midwife Tuesday :wohoo:


----------



## rubyrose

Hey Zoya, very relieved to be here! Only one more day! x


----------



## Aunty E

Hi there! Made it over finally from 1st Trim :)


----------



## Pippin

Wow there are loads of us now. Hurrah!!!


----------



## Ducky77

arrrghh...I can't wait for my gender scan!! 5 more weeks for me...:(


----------



## garrickbaby

I got my scan date today, its March 20th... I can't wait. I hope the month fly by. Has anyone started to feel movement yet.... I started feeling some this week.


----------



## TheNewWife

I haven't felt anything and I still don't look pregnant. :( I just look like I've gained a ton of weight.

SIGH.


----------



## Helen

I've been feeling the odd little flutter or two, but nothing too definite as yet.


----------



## Pippin

I've felt the odd flutter too but I've convinced myself it's too early as it's my first. Still fun trying to feel it though and I hope I don't have to wait too long before it's really obvious. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Ahh Helen I just seen the name of your daughter, we want to call ours Rosa Charlotte if it's a girl, great minds think alike. xxx


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*

Felt a pushing sensation as soon as I woke up the other morning. We immediately grabbed for the doppler and sure enough baby was kicking away at the doppler! It was pretty amazing! I'm getting so excited.


----------



## tmr1234

iv been feeling flutters all wk when i 1st wake and when i wach tv about 6-7pm very nice feeling. iv put on 4lbs in 2wks not very happy with that arrrgggg lol 

3wks untill we find out pink or blue


----------



## ShadowRat

MOVEMENTS!!! Me too girls!! For me, the light fluttering has just started developing into something slightly stronger, it's just enough now that I'm certain it is LO kicking about. Mine happens almost exclusively in the evenings, 7-8 ish. A couple of days ago I felt it pretty strongly, and told OH who came rushing across the room and put his hand on bump, we sat there for like 5 minutes in silence, waiting for it to happen again, but of course it didn't! So he's not felt it yet, but I think it won't be too long now.

Anyone else just generally feeling baby moving about/changing positions etc. now? I can feel when baby is in an awkward position now, and I feel it when he settles again and it gets more comfortable. I'm getting much bigger now, too: In public, there is just no hiding now that I'm preggers! (except if I'm in my wheelchair, cos I have my bag on my lap so it hides it!)

xx


----------



## Shiv

knock, knock................can I come in? I am due 26th August!!:happydance:

It is such a relief to come over to 2nd tri - I am hoping that I will relax a bit more now!

Hello to all you August mummies to be!


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm going to be 13weeks tomorrow and I can feel little one move. Its usually when i wake up in the am.....baby does a little tiny kick to let me know he/she is ok!:) Its so amazing...specially b/c i'm so early. This is my 3rd child though!:) Can't wait for the bigger movements!


----------



## Loo

I haven't felt anything yet....might try and focus when i wake up and see if i can feel these flutterings that you are all feeling!


----------



## Pippin

Yay Shiv, so good to see you here, wasn't long was it :rofl: All these lovely people I recognize again. :yipee:


----------



## avabear73

So jealous of you lucky ladies who feel kicks and flutters!! I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and can't wait to feel something! I keep thinking - maybe this week, maybe this week ... LOL.


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies :hi:, I've made it over to 2nd tri at last!:happydance:

Dating scan put me forward a week so my new EDD is 22nd August. I reckon that's wrong though I'll stick with those dates for now until my next scan on April 1st!

I've got a nice bloat on now my waist has disappeared and can feel a wee bump first thing in the morning!:happydance: Felt some bubbles too ...but put that down to trapped wind!

Great to finally join you all over here!


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Hiya Tilly, welcome to second tri! 

Shadow xx


----------



## TheNewWife

tillymum said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:, I've made it over to 2nd tri at last!:happydance:
> 
> Dating scan put me forward a week so my new EDD is 22nd August. I reckon that's wrong though I'll stick with those dates for now until my next scan on April 1st!


There are at least 3 of us who are having scans on April 1st! Me, ZoeBunny and you :) I am also due August 22nd but am sure of that ;)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

August 13th- no color known yet
i was curious if you'd let my husband in on this, he's gabethebabe


----------



## tmr1234

wellcome over ladys


----------



## joeyjo

I'm still waiting to feel any movements, been lying quietly, prodding occassionally and still feel nothing. :hissy::hissy:
I know its normal with a first but I had hoped for some fluttering/bubbles

TMI now, 

watching a film with DH and he was tapping my tummy and I thought I felt some bubbles BUT then I broke wind quite loudly so I assume it was that!! :rofl::blush::dohh:


----------



## Pippin

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> August 13th- no color known yet
> i was curious if you'd let my husband in on this, he's gabethebabe

:hi: Yer why not good to have you!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm offically a second trimester girlie now......yay!! hehe. 13wks today:)


----------



## Pippin

I felt the baby today, so weird......:yipee: I was asleep on the sofa (been doing that alot recently), I woke up and was really still and quiet and needing a pee. Then there was an unmistakable rolling movement in my uterus and then again against my bladder, it was wonderful, can't describe the feeling but I can't think what else it would be :happydance:. I want to feel it again..... NOW!!!


----------



## angelstardust

August 31st for meeeeee! 

I think I'm team pink, but as I told DH, there is the chance that Stardust could change sex right before the scan :rofl:

Allready got 2 boys. 

And I'm in a day early to 2nd tri, but I'm impatient!!!


----------



## jelr

Would love to be you guys that have felt something - I cant wait for that to happen, maybe this week as I will be 14 weeks on Tuesday.

I am really starting to look pregnant this week but I think its more from overeating between christmas and the pregnancy I have put on about 7 to 9 lbs and it all seems to have piled on my waist which is making me look pregnant but none of it is solid.


----------



## tmr1234

i got woke up last night with a kick!!! i thort i dreamt it but lay there for a bit and it happend agane. had a really baad pain at the bottem left side of my bump sins last night think i have over done doing the babys room. not got a clue what cloures to do it yet but wanna get it done why i can. 
midwife on fri for triple blood test nt looking 4wd to it hope all is ok with little 1. still thinking its a girl or maybe just hoping. 

take care 
stacy


----------



## ShadowRat

Goodness me, Second Trimester Forum is busy lately!! So many noobs and lots going on, our club is getting burried! 

We've been painting our new house (yippee!!!) and we'll be properly moving in later this week. We have a nursery AND a spare room! LOL can't wait to show off our decorating work to our mums, who are coming to stay with us soon :)

BREAKING NEWS: I've joined you, clecky, on the stretch marks :( :( I also have red hair and fair skin, so I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later. Right now they are just tiny spots coming out of a surgery scar I have near my left hip, but I'm worried that this is just the start... I've had a sudden burst of energy for slapping lotion on my tummy, so maybe that will help some, we'll see!

Ah well, it will all be worth it in the end, I'm sure :D

Shadow xx


----------



## puddingqueen

I have had flutters but nothing big yet, I am 17 weeks and 1 day today......

Watch this space.........

Hope all you August Mummies are ok........I am still suffering with still feeling sick, had one day of sickness out of about 14 weeks, can't be bad. 

Also rang Xray dep today my scan date will be sent out in next few weeks, it will be around 16 March.........

I am also going back to work tomorrow after being off for about 5 weeks.

Hugs to you all 

Lynn xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Pudding.....your due on my son's birthday!:) What a great day!..hehe. He will be 4!


----------



## Ducky77

last night my DH can feel the baby moved yay!!:happydance: I have felt movement since 12 weeks and for weeks he complained about it :) asking when is his turn and yesterday he got his wish :) the look on his face! too bad my baby just moved 1 time for DH lol, he kept putting his hand for another 10 mnt but movement wasn't strong enough for him to feel after that, well..next time it will be better


----------



## Kiddo

Aw, that's fab Ducky! I can't wait for OH to feel movements.


----------



## ckc

Hi Girls, 

Just like Shadow we have found an apartment and we are moving in two weeks:happydance: I am so excited, we already order the baby's bed. I can't wait to start put together the nursery!!! and we even have a dryer machine:laundry: ( you are probably laughing but here in China nobody uses dryer machines and it was a pain to find it:hangwashing:) anyways I am really glad we have it!!! 

I am sorry to hear about stretch marks, me too I have fair skin but I am so determined to avoid them that I start putting oil and body butter on my belly, bubs and arms three times a day since the day I knew I was pregnant( i know it is probably too much). I think it helps to prevent them. I hope it works. 

I have been feeling the baby today, I think it is the baby. The problem is that I am never sure that it is in fact the baby. But it is a new sensation, it feels like bubbles or like a little butterfly. It is becoming more frequent so I think it is the baby.


----------



## ckc

Is anyone planning for a home birth> or a natural water birth?


----------



## joeyjo

So envious of all of you girls, and your DH Ducky77, feeling your baby's movements, I'm still waiting never mind DH....


----------



## smith87999

I too just started feeling flutters :happydance: ... not on a regular basis though ... I can't wait for that... it is so amazing to share that feeling with OH...


----------



## ShadowRat

ckc said:


> Is anyone planning for a home birth> or a natural water birth?

Nah, not me ckc, I'm going for the old-fashioned delivery I think. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable in water, and I'd be far too worried to have baby at home, also I don't know if I'd be allowed cos they need to monitor me pretty closely with all my stupid medical gubbins! But I happen to really like hospitals (weird? crazy? I know...) so I think I will be pretty relaxed and comfortable with a "normal" birth!

Anyone else?

Why ask, ckc, are you considering either of those??

Shadow (with a creamed-up belly! We'll give those stretch marks a fight, if nothing else, eh?!) xx


----------



## Ducky77

Kiddo said:


> Aw, that's fab Ducky! I can't wait for OH to feel movements.

I wish I can filmed that moment, it's really a very exciting moment. Watch his face when he feels it Kiddo, it's amazing!! :)


----------



## Ducky77

joeyjo said:


> So envious of all of you girls, and your DH Ducky77, feeling your baby's movements, I'm still waiting never mind DH....

No worry you will when your time is come, and there are times that you wish your bub can stop moving for just that time :) especially on night time.


----------



## Ducky77

ckc said:


> Is anyone planning for a home birth> or a natural water birth?

Nope not for me, I may need another c-section so no home birth :(


----------



## avabear73

I'm so excited - just had to share ... had my 16w midwife appointment today, and she said they don't usually listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks because people get worried if they can't find anything ... we spoke about it and I told her I was fine if she couldn't find anything, I understood it didn't mean anything bad. She put the doppler on my belly and literally within a couple of seconds you could hear the unmistakeable sound of the heartbeat! Really fast, and really loud! It was an amazing sound and I admit, I was nearly welling up. An unforgettable moment, even more so than the first scan! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

avabear73 said:


> I'm so excited - just had to share ... had my 16w midwife appointment today, and she said they don't usually listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks because people get worried if they can't find anything ... we spoke about it and I told her I was fine if she couldn't find anything, I understood it didn't mean anything bad. She put the doppler on my belly and literally within a couple of seconds you could hear the unmistakeable sound of the heartbeat! Really fast, and really loud! It was an amazing sound and I admit, I was nearly welling up. An unforgettable moment, even more so than the first scan! :cloud9: :happydance:

That is just fab hun, great isn't it I could listen to it all day. My midwife found it at 13 weeks I was quite shocked she even tried but I think she loves hearing it herself!!!xxxx


----------



## jelr

Pippin said:


> avabear73 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited - just had to share ... had my 16w midwife appointment today, and she said they don't usually listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks because people get worried if they can't find anything ... we spoke about it and I told her I was fine if she couldn't find anything, I understood it didn't mean anything bad. She put the doppler on my belly and literally within a couple of seconds you could hear the unmistakeable sound of the heartbeat! Really fast, and really loud! It was an amazing sound and I admit, I was nearly welling up. An unforgettable moment, even more so than the first scan! :cloud9: :happydance:
> 
> That is just fab hun, great isn't it I could listen to it all day. My midwife found it at 13 weeks I was quite shocked she even tried but I think she loves hearing it herself!!!xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah I have to agree I would listen to it all day myself - i have a home doppler and found it @ 13 weeks but I limit myself to just listening twice a week cause if not I would defo have it out all day every day as it is an amazing sound. 

Cant wait to feel movement now and really can't wait to see DH feel it as seeing his face at the scan was just amazing especially the last time where the babs was flying around the place he couldn't get over it. xx


----------



## spidey

ckc said:


> Is anyone planning for a home birth> or a natural water birth?

I'm planning on a water birth in a birthing center. They can't do epidurals or c-sections, so it'll be all natural unless there is a problem and then they will transport me to the hospital. What are your plans?


----------



## Gabrielle

Avabear..They dont listen to the heartbeat before 24wks? that's unheard of!!!! You can hear the heartbeat by doppler between 10 to 12 weeks...and then usually around 22weeks you can hear it with just a stetscope....strange..where you from? CONGRATS though how exciting!:)

No home birth for me...:(.....I've had preemie babies and a cesection...which both will be required this time again. THat would be really exciting though!:)


----------



## TheNewWife

Gabrielle said:


> Avabear..They dont listen to the heartbeat before 24wks? that's unheard of!!!! You can hear the heartbeat by doppler between 10 to 12 weeks...and then usually around 22weeks you can hear it with just a stetscope....strange..where you from? CONGRATS though how exciting!:)

Same with me ... I got to hear the heartbeat with a doppler at 10 weeks 3 days. It was wonderful. :cloud9:


----------



## tmr1234

i would love a home birth but oh dnt likt the ider but going to talk to the midwife fri about a water birth as they have birth pools at the hospital.

is any 1 geting pain in there gron? when i walk wich i do every day with the dog my gron really hurts its like the very top on inside legs. also yesterday the bottom of my back and my left side bum and leg sorri tmi felt like it was dead and really sore. 

2more sleeps untill i see the midwife for bloods for downs really nt liking it lol

tacke care 
stacyxx


----------



## ckc

Hi Spidey and Shadow and all the girls,

I am originally planing for a home birth, DH really wants a water birth, so I am thinking about it, i guess I can do more research on water birth and see what I decide. Of course everything needs to be normal with the baby to have any of these choices available. Otherwise we will go to a hospital. I was just curious to know what were your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## ckc

Spidey, your belly looks so cute!!! I still don't have a belly like that! I can;t wait


----------



## staceymy

I cant have a homebirth as i had high BP & pre eclampsia with my daughter. I honestly dont think i could manage the pain at home with out pain relief plus i like the stay in the hospital, gives you a rest.
I tried the bath in the hospital & it made the pain alot worse, but i think i would like to try a water birth.


----------



## Ducky77

I remember the 1st time I heard my LO heart beat, LO was just 6 weeks on that time. I got ectopic pregnancy in oct so when I got pregnant again they did internal ultrasound to see if the LO is in the uterus or not and it is!! goshhh.....the sound, how I wish I can record it :) it's so exciting and seeing the LO too, well....Lo was too small but I love it, and on my 10 weeks check up they couldn't find the heartbeat, but they found it on my 14th weeks check up.

I wish I have a doppler at home :(


----------



## smith87999

avabear73 said:


> I'm so excited - just had to share ... had my 16w midwife appointment today, and she said they don't usually listen for the heartbeat until 24 weeks because people get worried if they can't find anything ... we spoke about it and I told her I was fine if she couldn't find anything, I understood it didn't mean anything bad. She put the doppler on my belly and literally within a couple of seconds you could hear the unmistakeable sound of the heartbeat! Really fast, and really loud! It was an amazing sound and I admit, I was nearly welling up. An unforgettable moment, even more so than the first scan! :cloud9: :happydance:

That is so great... what is funny is that we have the same due date and I had my appt yesterday too... also heard the heart beat... talk about one of the best sounds in the world... glad it made your day...:happydance:


----------



## Carlz

im due 19th babe


----------



## smith87999

Hey gals.. I also got my 20 week scan date yesterday.. get to see the baby again on March 24.... I can hardly wait...:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Smith.....How exciting! Also....I LOVE LOVE LOVE....all your boys names! :)


----------



## Ducky77

smith87999 said:


> Hey gals.. I also got my 20 week scan date yesterday.. get to see the baby again on March 24.... I can hardly wait...:)

that is sooo exciting for you! I wish i have my scan date decided already :)


----------



## avabear73

Smith - wow lots of coincidences for us! Wonder if our babies will arrive on the same date too?

Someone asked about the 24 week thing ... let me explain ... she was happy to listen for it but she said that they didn't automatically do it at 16 weeks because people tend to panic if for some reason they can't pick up the HB (you know how difficult it can be to find sometimes). The reason it's 24 weeks is because she sees me at 16, then I don't see her again till 24 weeks unless something happens in between (the 20w scan is at the hospital). I'm pretty sure if I was to routinely see her at, say, 18 weeks, she'd check for it then. Sorry I didn't explain it better! LOL!


----------



## xxKelxx

I'm due August 25th. Could you add me please? Thanks

x


----------



## jelr

Hey Kel we are due the same day :hug:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys i have my midwife appt today cnt wait but wnt it over with having blodds for downs. 
19 days untill 20wk scan find out what we are having yay


----------



## Kiddo

Ducky77 said:


> I remember the 1st time I heard my LO heart beat, LO was just 6 weeks on that time. I got ectopic pregnancy in oct so when I got pregnant again they did internal ultrasound to see if the LO is in the uterus or not and it is!! goshhh.....the sound, how I wish I can record it :) it's so exciting and seeing the LO too, well....Lo was too small but I love it, and on my 10 weeks check up they couldn't find the heartbeat, but they found it on my 14th weeks check up.
> 
> I wish I have a doppler at home :(

My midwife lets me record the heartbeat on my mobile phone - you should ask if you can do the same.


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> Smith.....How exciting! Also....I LOVE LOVE LOVE....all your boys names! :)

Thanks Gabrielle...We are struggling now with finding another boy name :shrug: so the search goes on... 

Has anyone else figured out their names yet?


----------



## mum2B

i am due August 12th!!


----------



## jellygirl76

i'm due aug 11th and hopefully not going to find out the sex if we can stay strong lol


----------



## ckc

tmr1234 said:


> hiya ladys i have my midwife appt today cnt wait but wnt it over with having blodds for downs.
> 19 days untill 20wk scan find out what we are having yay

Hi tmr, how exciting!!! do you have any feelings about the sex of the baby? what do you think is it gonna be?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

August 31st here!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

smith87999 said:


> Thanks Gabrielle...We are struggling now with finding another boy name :shrug: so the search goes on...
> 
> Has anyone else figured out their names yet?

I have figured out a boy name but I don't want anyone ahead of me to take them. :blush: But... the middle name is Connor.


----------



## tmr1234

ckc said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladys i have my midwife appt today cnt wait but wnt it over with having blodds for downs.
> 19 days untill 20wk scan find out what we are having yay
> 
> Hi tmr, how exciting!!! do you have any feelings about the sex of the baby? what do you think is it gonna be?Click to expand...

hiya ckc i really think its a girl and only cn think of a girls name same thing happend with my son i just knew he was a boy b4 the scan.


well midwife went wee blood came out this time. but didnt get any blood results back really worred about it. 
do u think if there was any thing wrong i would be told by now had them 5wks ago???????

gotta wait for a wk-2wk for downs results arrggg going mad lol


----------



## tmr1234

smith87999 said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> Smith.....How exciting! Also....I LOVE LOVE LOVE....all your boys names! :)
> 
> Thanks Gabrielle...We are struggling now with finding another boy name :shrug: so the search goes on...
> 
> Has anyone else figured out their names yet?Click to expand...

only name we have is amelia-grace


----------



## Zoya

hi girls..........we r a big group now...thats so cool...:happydance:
i have my scan next week.......hope to find out my color :headspin:

have got my doppler 3-4 days ago and find out confirmed baby's hb today...........feeling relaxed..........i was very scared after orange-sox news....i will record my baby's hb tomorrow/after that and will post here so u girls can also confirm that its baby.......


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Zoya said:


> hi girls..........we r a big group now...thats so cool...:happydance:
> i have my scan next week.......hope to find out my color :headspin:
> 
> have got my doppler 3-4 days ago and find out confirmed baby's hb today...........feeling relaxed..........i was very scared after orange-sox news....i will record my baby's hb tomorrow/after that and will post here so u girls can also confirm that its baby.......

I finally got to hear my baby's heartbeat just yesterday after _three_ ultrasounds. I love my little guy/gal! He/she was so cute, loves to move away from the ultrasound thingymajiggy and the doppler! Baby's got attitude. :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

Waitingforbaby and tmr... I like both of your names... we are contemplating Gage maybe if it is a boy... and not really sure if it is a girl...


----------



## m_t_rose

We really like Jacob and Andrew for boy names. I have popped a little today not noticeably even in a bathing suit but I have a tiny round firm lump. Does anyone know when the baby can start to hear things from the outside?


----------



## tmr1234

i think baby can start to hear things from the outside from 18-19wks

16days untill scan


----------



## ckc

m_t_rose said:


> We really like Jacob and Andrew for boy names. I have popped a little today not noticeably even in a bathing suit but I have a tiny round firm lump. Does anyone know when the baby can start to hear things from the outside?

Hello m_t_rose, the baby can start hearing noise from outside at 17 weeks. Especially loud noises will startle your baby. For example if you have a dog barking at home your baby will be born used to sleep through the barks or doorbell ringing. Isn't that amazing???


----------



## amanthony

ULTRASOUND TOMORROW MORNING!!!

WE SHOULD FIND OUT IF WE'RE ON TEAM PINK OR BLUE!!!

FINGERS CROSSED THAT THE LITTLE ONE COOPERATES!!!

Other than that, I've been feeling lots of movement and kicking from the little one. My husband and mom were even able to feel him/her a few days ago, when (s)he was particularly active! That was out big AMAZING moment! Now we're just trying to get through the day, waiting to see our little one again! Only 19 hours to go!!!


----------



## jelr

Best of luck tomorrow Armanothony - I know what you mean about counting down the hours - although unfortunately we still ,have 3 more weeks to wait.

I think I kinda popped out over the the weekend too, still a bit flabby but much more rounded and more defined now.

God that is amazing that LO can hear from 17 weeks, I expected it to be a lot later. ha I will have to make sure I dont do much shouting at DH with my hormone tamtrums after that :rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

luck today Armanothony! 

busy 2 months start here for finding out blue or pink yay!!!!!


----------



## Zoya

Armanothony , good luck for your scan.....you will be the first august mummy with color...........wooohooooooooooooo.......
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi ladies!!!

I think I'm probably the last one to come over! I'm due 30th August (but will be induced before then) and will be on team yellow - we're not finding out. :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooooh Amanthony, how exciting!! Can't wait to hear which team you're on :D :D
:happydance:

Still 2 and a bit weeks for me... 

xx


----------



## kaygeebee

amanthony said:


> ULTRASOUND TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> 
> WE SHOULD FIND OUT IF WE'RE ON TEAM PINK OR BLUE!!!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED THAT THE LITTLE ONE COOPERATES!!!
> 
> Other than that, I've been feeling lots of movement and kicking from the little one. My husband and mom were even able to feel him/her a few days ago, when (s)he was particularly active! That was out big AMAZING moment! Now we're just trying to get through the day, waiting to see our little one again! Only 19 hours to go!!!

Hope it goes well today - how exciting!!


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated*

Okay I am back from my visit so I finally have internet access again! I can't wait to see what team your on amanthony!!

So today I decided to have some fun and took my last digi pregnancy test that I had laying in my cabinet. Guess what?! I'M PREGNANT!! hahahah.:rofl::rofl: I'll have to show DH when he gets home. He is going to think I'm crazy.


----------



## earthangel

ooh how exiting,good luck :)


----------



## ashnbump

hey august mummy's! we are due August 11th :D :D :D and we find out tomorrow at 6pm if our bump is team pink or team blue! (we are having an early gender scan at babybond - our 20 week scan is march 23rd! we cant wait!! :D xxxxxx


----------



## Ducky77

Amanthony, good luck for today! let us know ok, can't wait to know too :)


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh, exciting! We're finding out at a private scan this weekend (if bubs is cooperative) although we're pretty sure we're Team Blue - but who knows, we could get our little Elinor after all to pay me back for telling everyone it was a boy.


----------



## Pippin

I wanna know my bubs gender :hissy: all you lovely ladies get to know so soon, we have to wait till 6th April. Good luck to you all, V jealous!


----------



## Mary Jo

I want to know, too! March 31st is ages away - 4 weeks...

Saw the midwife today for my 16 week appointment. Good news I think, she said that she is going to be the regular midwife at my surgery so I'll see her every time I go. I said I was very anxious so we listened to baby first - beating away fine!!!

And then she said that since I'm anxious I should feel free to call the surgery any Monday and come and see her and she'll listen in again. AND my next appointment should have been after the scan (in 5 weeks) but she said I can come in 2 weeks instead. I'm really relieved to feel that someone is taking my fears so seriously, even though my fears are groundless.

So me and my mum, who's down visiting this week, went to Mothercare World for a look round. Good god that shop is - full of stuff. I found a nice foldable baby support thing that goes in the bath (we don't have room for a normal baby bath). Didn't buy it but made mental notes. :)


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys my scan is in 2wks today cnt wait it seems like it is so far away. makeing good with bubs room just need to know the cloure now. oh felt bubs kicking about last night 

good luck with all the scans hope babys open wide lol


----------



## kaygeebee

How fantastic that you felt movement!!!

I can't wait to feel bubs move :) . I have a midwife appointment this afternoon so I really hope I get to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Just checking on all you lovely ladies. Looks like all is well in the August club! Amussing most of us are starting to get bigger and bigger and having lots more energy! I know i do but of course on modiifed bedrest so cant do anything!....

I have an ob appt on monday and then my scan is in two weeks!:) I'll be 16weeks so they should be able to tell me boy or girl! YAY.

All of you with upcoming scans good luck and hope you all get what you want.....of course a healthy baby!:)

WELCOME Kayabee......I was wondering where you were...i knew we were super close!:) 

xx, Live, Laugh, Love


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey sweetheart - yep, I've just come over from 1st tri a couple of days ago. I hope you are doing OK despite the bedrest?

Starting to feel better and starting to grow - all good. I went to the midwife today and got to hear the heartbeat again - amazing!! :) I could listen to that sound all day!! :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Glad all is well!:) I didn't realize were due the same day! How awesome. I never make it past 34 weeks but hopefully you will!:) Team yellow eh? How exciting!


----------



## amanthony

*IT'S A BOY!!!*

We're *so *excited!!!

The little guy has been kicking like crazy for the last week and a half or so. About a week ago he got so active after dinner that my husband and mom were able to feel him kicking too! That was a really amazing moment...


----------



## jelr

Congrats Amanthony I'm delighted for you that the scan went well and you got to find out your having a lovely little boy :hug:


----------



## Hello baby

Hello Mommies I am a newbie to BnB lots of great stuff here. Back to business I am due Aug 19 and we are going to wait until then to find out the gender. Congrats and good luck to you all.


----------



## tmr1234

Congrats Amanthony on:blue:

13 more days untill we find out cnt wait


----------



## Zoya

congrats Amanthony on blue bump.............:happydance::happydance:

I was waiting for your reply yesterday........congrats again


----------



## ckc

amanthony said:


> *IT'S A BOY!!!*
> 
> We're *so *excited!!!
> 
> The little guy has been kicking like crazy for the last week and a half or so. About a week ago he got so active after dinner that my husband and mom were able to feel him kicking too! That was a really amazing moment...

How exciting amanthony!!!! congratulation!!!!!!!! A cute little boy! 

Any names in mind yet?


----------



## Kiddo

That's fab Amanthony - bet you can't take the smile of your faces!


----------



## ShadowRat

Woohooo!!!! Our first blue bump!!
Congratulations, Amanthony :D :happydance: :happydance:
Any name ideas yet then?? 
My turn in 2 weeks!! We can't WAIT!!! Hehehe

On another note, my movements and flutterings have quieted down a lot lately :( I hope we just have a lazy little thing in there. I wish he'd kick nice and hard to remind me he is in there! Soon, maybe... OH is desperate to feel a kick, but nothing yet... :(

:hug: to all :D 
And WELCOME to HelloBaby!! Is this your first? Are you excited?? You'll love it here, so much friendly help and advice, it is addictive too!!

Shadow xx


----------



## Kiddo

I'm in the same boat Shadow. I haven't felt anything I can definitely put down to being baby for about two weeks now. I've had a few weird tummy movements but I think they've mainly been down to wind rather than baby.


----------



## golcarlilly

Congratulations on your blue bump Amanthony!! only 3 weeks till I find out now :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

Congrats Amanthony... a little boy... they are a lot of fun.... :bike: :rofl:


Hellobaby... welcome to the group :)


----------



## Miss_Mo

My estimated due date is August 9th and hopefully in 2 weeks I'll know what I'm having.


----------



## augustbaby09

hello iam new ! My due date is August the 8th with my first baby !! I dont find out the sex until march 31st when iam 21 weeks xxx


----------



## Pippin

Awww this is so exciting ladies. Marvelous news on the first blue bump congratulations. WHo is next???


----------



## Gabrielle

I get to find out in less then two weeks...at my 16week scan:) It's looking boy already but I'm hoping its a girl! Guess only time will tell!!

Congrats on the first blue bump!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I'm due AUG 8TH of this year, and we find out at our 23 week ultrasound what we are having so :) I cant wait!


----------



## kaygeebee

Awwww congrats! so the first is Blue! 

Very exciting ladies! I can't wait to start feeling movement now.... so impatient - I bet baby will keep me waiting ages for it too! :lol:


----------



## Tsia

*Hi all.. Can I join in your AUGUST MUMMIES CLUB too please?

I am 17 weeks+2days and due August 10th ish apparently. Been to one private scan.. and got first NHS scan next wednesday 11th March. DIdnt know I was pregnant until I was 14/15 weeks!! *

Dunno what I am having yet- the private scan couldnt tell.. I would like to find out but OH doesnt. Unsure what to do really.

Having lots of flutters and baby movements :thumbup: 
and got bloods on friday :shrug: I HATE NEEDLES!!!!:cry:


----------



## leo

hi girls and welcome to the newbies 
congrats on team blue cant wait to find out but wont be till 2nd April so far away.
well ladies got my 16 week midwife tomorrow and im so scared she not gonna be able to find hb think im going cazy xxx


----------



## tillymum

Hey Cleckner you forgot to add me to your list !!!:shrug:
I was hiding on page 32!

My due date is August 22nd, would love to see my name on the list as part of the August mummy's club!


----------



## TheNewWife

tillymum said:


> Hey Cleckner you forgot to add me to your list !!!:shrug:
> I was hiding on page 32!
> 
> My due date is August 22nd, would love to see my name on the list as part of the August mummy's club!


Tillymum - we are due the same day!! :hug:


----------



## amanthony

Thanks for all of the support and congratulations! We are SO excited for our little boy!!! And I can't wait to find out what you all are going to have! I wonder if we'll have more boys or girls in August???

We are still up in the air on names. We've got a bunch we keep talking about, but haven't found one yet that we just say "THIS IS IT!!!" Good thing we still have 21.5 weeks to figure it out!!!

Also, just wanted to share this in case you were interested. My mom took some video of our scan on Monday. If you want to see, go to:

https://www.myspace.com/mandarene777

And click on the "Videos" tab underneath my profile pic (near the top left of the page). It's just a few minutes and it's not perfect quality, but it's really cool to see!


----------



## smith87999

Miss_Mo said:


> My estimated due date is August 9th and hopefully in 2 weeks I'll know what I'm having.

Miss_Mo that is my due date too... how exciting...


----------



## tmr1234

welcome to the newbies 

well baby was very on the go all day yesterday and i dnt think it likes my blader much as it kept kicking it oh has been feeling it more and more. 

scan in 12 days still think its a girl as every time i think of baby things its all girls things (may be wish full thinking) but iam carrying all frunt and high with son it was al back untill 30+wks then i just went bigger and igger untill i poped and he was 9lbs 3 omg this 1 better be a small 1 lol

take care 
stacy


----------



## HayleyP

Hello can i join this group im due on the 24th August and i have my 20 well 19 week scan on the 2nd April. Im not finding out what im having but i had to go for a scan on tuesday and i think im having a little girl cudnt see no willy im 15 weeks and 4 days iv started buy little things i cant wait now its become more real in the last couple of weeks he he


----------



## staceymy

HayleyP said:


> Hello can i join this group im due on the 24th August and i have my 20 well 19 week scan on the 2nd April. Im not finding out what im having but i had to go for a scan on tuesday and i think im having a little girl cudnt see no willy im 15 weeks and 4 days iv started buy little things i cant wait now its become more real in the last couple of weeks he he

Hi Im also due 24th Aug (with the scan dates...my dates 19th) I have my 19wk scan on the 31st March... so excited to find out. Congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## Zoya

Tsia said:


> *Hi all.. Can I join in your AUGUST MUMMIES CLUB too please?
> 
> I am 17 weeks+2days and due August 10th ish apparently. Been to one private scan.. and got first NHS scan next wednesday 11th March. DIdnt know I was pregnant until I was 14/15 weeks!! *

welcome to august club Tsia.........its a big surprise for me that you got to know after 14w.........but its so cool that you were away from stress in 1st tri

anyway congrats :happydance::happydance:

welcome all newbies :happydance:


----------



## Zoya

I think I will be the next one :happydance: who have possibility to find color.............have my scan on monday.........i want to know, i really hope that i can find out what we r having :baby:


----------



## kaygeebee

amanthony said:


> Also, just wanted to share this in case you were interested. My mom took some video of our scan on Monday. If you want to see, go to:
> 
> https://www.myspace.com/mandarene777
> 
> And click on the "Videos" tab underneath my profile pic (near the top left of the page). It's just a few minutes and it's not perfect quality, but it's really cool to see!

Your video is amazing!! Thank you so much for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## HayleyP

This might sound a bit dumb but is team Yellow when your not finding out??


----------



## m_t_rose

HayleyP said:


> This might sound a bit dumb but is team Yellow when your not finding out??

Yes team yellow is when you don't want to find out.


----------



## HayleyP

Thanks lol im having a dumb day well everyday is like that with me Id be in the yellow team then because im not finding out no matter how tempted i am


----------



## cleckner04

tillymum said:


> Hey Cleckner you forgot to add me to your list !!!:shrug:
> I was hiding on page 32!
> 
> My due date is August 22nd, would love to see my name on the list as part of the August mummy's club!

Sorry hun! I got ya added now!! :hugs: My internet has been very limited so I've tried to get the list in as fast as possible but it's hard to keep up. I must of overlooked you. Sorry again!


----------



## golcarlilly

Can you add me too please? I am due on the 7th August 

Thanks xx


----------



## cleckner04

Well girls, there are only two days without anyone due on them! One is the 1st and the other is the 28th which also happens to be DH and my 5 year wedding anniversary! 

So I haven't felt any stronger movements lately. I'm still in the 17th week though so I"m hoping that changes soon. We still listen to the baby when we can and every time the little swimmer kicks me and swims to a different position. He/she is harder to catch by the day!!


----------



## TTC LADY

Can you add me to the list PLEASE..... (I did post on page 23) but assume you missed it

I'm due 18th August.

Thanks


----------



## leo

hi girls had midewife check today all was good .said im growing nicely . i heard babys hb 4 1st time so happy. now i only have to wait 4 weeks 4 scan arhhh
hope all is well xx


----------



## TheNewWife

That's great, leo! I also only have to wait 4 weeks for my scan :) Sometimes that seems like no time at all, and sometimes it feels like forever!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I'm still kind of nervous about the fact that I don't have an ultrasound scheduled to see the gender! And I saw my OB just the other day for a possible UTI, and I completely forgot to ask when it would be done/scheduled. :cry: 

I'm hoping, hoping, hoping that since I'll be in my 18th week at my next appointment (March 27th) with her, either she'll be able to see it then or she'll be able to schedule me then for the 20th week. 

Anyone else not had it scheduled yet?! Am I just being stupid? Grr. :hissy:


----------



## garrickbaby

I have 2 more weeks until i have to go for my gender scan but I have to go in for a quick sono tomorrow to monitor my cervix since I got the cerclage put in, I have my fingers crossed that I have a nice technician that will peak and tell me what we are having.


----------



## Zoya

Hi Girls.....i think i m feeling baby's movements since 3-4 days.............just wanna do u feel it quite down......near your panty line or even little more down.............is it possible ??
is it baby or something else ??


----------



## cleckner04

TTC LADY said:


> Can you add me to the list PLEASE..... (I did post on page 23) but assume you missed it
> 
> I'm due 18th August.
> 
> Thanks

My pages don't go up to 23 as I have my post count set differently so I only have 11 pages on this thread. 

Other than that, girls if I forget you, I'm sorry but it isn't as easy as it seems to keep up with it all when there are so many of us here. Just let me know like these girls have and I will get you on the list! :hugs: It's very easy to overlook names when I am also trying to read posts at the same time.


----------



## Kiddo

You're doing a grand job Cleckner!

I've been having an optimistic week this week and it's been great. I felt my first proper kick last night. I've felt flutterings before but this was a definite kick. 

It all seems to be becoming more real now doesn't it?


----------



## cleckner04

I keep debating whether or not I should pay for an early ultrasound to find out the gender. On one hand, I can't wait. But on another, the suspense gives me something to look forward to. I think once I know, I might go overboard on the shopping for baby. :rofl: I've already been sneaking small baby toys into the cart when DH isn't looking. :blush::rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

cleckner04 said:


> I think once I know, I might go overboard on the shopping for baby. :rofl: I've already been sneaking small baby toys into the cart when DH isn't looking. :blush::rofl:

I don't think knowing the sex or not knowing the sex will prevent this. I've been buying little things a lot lately ... there is going to be nothing left to buy after I'm 6 months!! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

TheNewWife said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> I think once I know, I might go overboard on the shopping for baby. :rofl: I've already been sneaking small baby toys into the cart when DH isn't looking. :blush::rofl:
> 
> I don't think knowing the sex or not knowing the sex will prevent this. I've been buying little things a lot lately ... there is going to be nothing left to buy after I'm 6 months!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah your probably right! I've been collecting baby stuff since before we even started trying just because I know how expensive it can all be and I wanted a good head start. Unfortunately after losing the first baby in August and having to look at that baby stuff sit around, I stashed it all away and have been having a hard time getting it all out for fear that something will happen again. But I think knowing if it is a boy or a girl might make it WAY more real to me. And than I will probably want to decorate a nursery already because I can't contain myself. :rofl: The only big items I need is a glider/rocking chair and a crib. Everything else is already stashed away. :blush: I have problems stopping my enthusiasm when in a baby store.


----------



## missbingohead

hi all:hugs: im due on the 27th of august, going for a private gender scan on the 14th of march so will update.
:hug:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!!


----------



## puddingqueen

Hello all

Had my 20 week scan date........

Monday 16th March @ 9am.........will I still have to drink lots, its says I have to in my appointment letter?????

Lynn xx


----------



## smith87999

Zoya said:


> Hi Girls.....i think i m feeling baby's movements since 3-4 days.............just wanna do u feel it quite down......near your panty line or even little more down.............is it possible ??
> is it baby or something else ??

Zoya... I bet you are feeling the baby... I have been feeling it in all different places:happydance:... like I am being flicked from the inside... I only notice it when I am really pretty still... a nice feeling isn't it:cloud9:?


----------



## jelr

puddingqueen said:


> Hello all
> 
> Had my 20 week scan date........
> 
> Monday 16th March @ 9am.........will I still have to drink lots, its says I have to in my appointment letter?????
> 
> Lynn xx

Pudding Queen my scan letter said to drink 8/9 glass for women who are not pregnant and 4/5 glasses for pregnant women. Hope this helps. 

Girls I think I'm feeling movement today and yesterday - but it feels 
about half way from my belly button to my pubic bone, but yet on the doppler the heartbeat is still right down by my pubic bone, so it dont know if I'm imagining it. It feels like my phone is in my pocket and is vibrating as yesterday I kept looking for my phone in my coat pocket and then realised it wasn't there at all, has it felt like this for anyone else??


----------



## garrickbaby

I had my scan today so they can check my cervix and the sonograph tech told us that we are having a BOY!


----------



## spidey

jelr said:


> Girls I think I'm feeling movement today and yesterday - but it feels
> about half way from my belly button to my pubic bone, but yet on the doppler the heartbeat is still right down by my pubic bone, so it dont know if I'm imagining it. It feels like my phone is in my pocket and is vibrating as yesterday I kept looking for my phone in my coat pocket and then realised it wasn't there at all, has it felt like this for anyone else??

Thats what it feels like to me too. It's more like a vibration rather than thuds or pokes


----------



## Ducky77

garrickbaby said:


> I had my scan today so they can check my cervix and the sonograph tech told us that we are having a BOY!

Congrat for having a boy :) I can't wait for my scan too :) hoping it will be a boy again .


----------



## young_mummy

Im due aug 16th x


----------



## tmr1234

Zoya said:


> Hi Girls.....i think i m feeling baby's movements since 3-4 days.............just wanna do u feel it quite down......near your panty line or even little more down.............is it possible ??
> is it baby or something else ??

yes feeling bubs will be very low down

congrats on the boy 

i woke up last night for the l as u do and it felt like bubs was trying to push its way out of my tummy very strang feeling then it did a hell of a kick and moved 

10days untill scan yay


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

I'm due 13th August :) xx


----------



## Zoya

smith87999 said:


> Zoya said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls.....i think i m feeling baby's movements since 3-4 days.............just wanna do u feel it quite down......near your panty line or even little more down.............is it possible ??
> is it baby or something else ??
> 
> Zoya... I bet you are feeling the baby... I have been feeling it in all different places:happydance:... like I am being flicked from the inside... I only notice it when I am really pretty still... a nice feeling isn't it:cloud9:?Click to expand...

Yes its amazing and i am also sure its baby as now i feel it quite often..............mostly when i m lying on sofa with my laptop and i m quite still except my fingers on laptop and my eyes..............then i feel it.......its a g8 experience.......thanks a lot for your feedback..:happydance:
i m super exited.........have my scan on monday......:wohoo:


----------



## Pippin

I've been feeling it for weeks now and it's my first!! I have a posterior placenta which means I feel it earlier. Today and last night it's been so strong what I have been feeling is unmistakably baby!! I'm so lucky and pleased. It's strong for 11cm long (boy i reckon)!!!!!! I love it to bits already.......:hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Good luck Zoya for MOnday, super exciting.......


----------



## Zoya

Pippin said:


> Good luck Zoya for MOnday, super exciting.......


Thanks a lot Pippin........i m nervous and exited........just hope everything goes well..........
wanted to tell u since a long time that i like your avatar very much :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

Good luck to all of you with scans this week - and congrats to those who've felt kicking!!!

(I've got nearly 3 weeks till my scan and haven't felt anything yet - waah!)


----------



## ckc

Hi Zoya, I wish you the best for your scan, let us know how it goes! are you going to find out the sex of the baby? Where in Switzerland do you live? 

Hugs
ckc


----------



## Jai_Jai

hello ladies I have just ventured into the pregnancy threads really and now I am in 2nd tri already!! Hope u dont mind if I join u....spk to alot of u anyway but thought I would sneak in on this thread!! I am due on 28th August and see that I am the only one :D

Hi Pippin - yay :yipee: for feelin ur bubs sooo much :cry:


----------



## Tsia

I have been feeling the little flutter movements too.. then yesterday I didnt feel anything all day or night.. and today was a bit worried so got doppler out and there was the heartbeat-- thudding away loud as ever! 
And funny noises in there too when I was dead still.. like the swish of fluid as it was moving? but I couldnt feel that.. just heard it. 


I have my first NHS scan on wednesday.. not sure what they will do (went for private scan 1 week ago told me I was 16 weeks)

Had bloods yesterday.. gotta go back for my triple test bloods.. the first I think was just blood groups.. and things like HIV etc.. :shrug:


----------



## Mary Jo

Congrats to all the ladies who are feeling movement and know what team they're on! And welcome to the newcomers!

I still haven't felt any movement, trying not to fret as it's my first baby and all. Also, I heard the heartbeat on Monday... but I do still have this weird sense of doom...

I need to get a doppler! even if it's only rented for a month, see how I go.

Had a weird thing at work today - one of my colleagues who I only see on Saturdays, and haven't for the last few weeks at all, came over to ask me a favour and we got on to talking about the job cuts where we work (we're both freelance). She said 'well, they won't have to worry about me for a while' and I asked why and she pointed to her belly!

I ushered her to somewhere private (we were with another colleague) and told her ME TOO! I asked how far along she is - 17 weeks - ME TOO! Then I asked her EDD... August 11 - well, good god, ME TOO!!!

And then it turns out she lives very near to me and gave birth to her first child in the hospital I'm going to. But she won't go back there again and didn't with her second - eeek. Not that it was a bad experience but not a great one, with the hospital being very busy. 

So strange! Looking at her I thought she was further along than me because she looks quite pregnant, whereas I can hide my bump easily under a loose top. She hasn't told anyone at work either, but will be soon because of her size. Me, I'm hoping I won't have to till 25 weeks...

:)


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai good to see you in here. You have been quiet haven't you and I can't believe we are both here already. Little one is fluttering away again down there while I type so weird :rofl:

Zoya the picture is stolen from google :blush: but I find it adorable so nicked it for my picture!


----------



## tmr1234

its a bit strang the bubs moving at the min coz it will be moving all the time for 2-3 days then there will be nothing for a few days then back moving none stop agane. i was lay on the setee befor and s/he was moving looked at my bump and could see bubs moving very strang can reamber 1st seeing my son moving about but i was 20+wks.
hello to the newbeys 
well its my b'day tomoz cant wait love pressys lol

take care stacy


----------



## Zoya

ckc said:


> Hi Zoya, I wish you the best for your scan, let us know how it goes! are you going to find out the sex of the baby? Where in Switzerland do you live?
> 
> Hugs
> ckc

thanks a lot ckc, I m dying to know what we r having.........lets see if our little one support us or not.....i will surely update you all as soon as i m back.............my scan is around 12:30 on monday.....so probably i will be back till 14:00...

I live in Zurich.

Thanks everyone for your wishes...


----------



## Zoya

Pippin said:


> Zoya the picture is stolen from google :blush: but I find it adorable so nicked it for my picture!

ok......but its so cute.....everytime i see it i have to smile.....


----------



## Pippin

Zoya said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Zoya the picture is stolen from google :blush: but I find it adorable so nicked it for my picture!
> 
> ok......but its so cute.....everytime i see it i have to smile.....Click to expand...

Excellent hehehehe that is why I chose it, and thanks. x


----------



## Jai_Jai

tmr1234 happy birthday for tomo!!

mary jo - wat an amzing story now u have someone close by to share it all with its so strange u have the same edd - small world!!!

Pippin - yeh I know :blush: I have a new job and with studying I am doing like 50hrs a wk :( do its all a bit mad atm!!! how are things with you and your bub? mine us starting to move now i got a doppler today :D we heard hb its sooo amazing!!! when is ur 20wk scan? :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

20 week scan is the 6th April. I can't wait so excited. Thinking boy all the way but would be happy with either. When is yours? I forgot I was put forward so we're not due the same time now!!

I bought a doppler at 11 weeks too and I'm so glad I did. If I feel a little worried I just have a 20 sec listen and I'm on :cloud9: again. Worth every penny. Trying not to over use it though :blush:

Don't work to hard, remember you need your rest too :hugs: Although I have OFSTED on Wednesday so I'll be busy next week at school!!!


----------



## cleckner04

garrickbaby said:


> I had my scan today so they can check my cervix and the sonograph tech told us that we are having a BOY!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Zoya

hey girls.............how to check list of august mummies...if you r in or not ?:roll:


----------



## avabear73

If you go to the first page of this thread, there's a list :)


----------



## smith87999

We have a least one person on everyday... except Aug 1... it is going to be so fun when we all start having these little people.... so much fun!!!!


----------



## grumpymoo

Can I join the club please?:wave:

I am due on the 31st.

Thanks


----------



## cleckner04

*updated!* Welcome grumpymoo!


----------



## joeyjo

Hope evrybody had a nice weekend!

Zoya!

I've been away all weekend and just caught up with this thread. 

So exciting that you are feeling the little one move. 

Good luck for the scan tomorrow, I hope your little one isn't crossing their legs!!

Jo


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey guys! Glad you are all well - Jai_Jai it's nice to see you in here!

Congrats to everyone feeling movement .... I'm so jealous and so impatient, I can't wait to feel LO move!! :) I know my placenta is posterior so I keep expecting to feel something early ... just that I'm still waay too early! :roll:

I picked up some socks today.... and then put them back before paying for them!! I don't know why - I suddenly got the feeling I would jinx things if I bought anything for the LO! So weird after looking forward to being able to start choosing things for ages.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww it will be sooo exciting i cant wait to say hello to my LO i am too excited about it :dance:

Good luck Zoya with ur scan!!!

Pippin = eurgh OFSTED booo!!! I know I was put back as well so we are much further apart oooh well, yeh doppler awesome i love it :D I have started to feel a lil movement too just like a butterfly thing.....cant wait for a full on kick though :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww hey kayheebee!!!!! How r u?? all good I hope!! See ur pic/avatar - its beautiful :hugs: was that private?? xx


----------



## amanthony

Kicks are coming soon, believe me! My husband was feeling for the little guy last night and was shocked at how his movements have gone from little butterfly sensations to full-on kicks! If only he'd felt what his son was doing when we were listening to a band cover a Jimi Hendrix song! Now _those _were kicks! He was rocking out in there!!!


----------



## smith87999

Good luck tomorrow Zoya.... can't wait to hear about it...


----------



## tmr1234

good luck for the scan hope bubs opens up.

i got woke up with kicks last night i dnt mind being woke up like that (she says now) 
had a very good b'day went out for ameal and was going to go pics but couldnt say awake so went ome and culd up with oh and ds got lots of chocs and fresh cream jam donut things yum. all that weight i havnt put on i will now lol. 

8 days untill scan cnt wait 

take care
stacy


----------



## Zoya

Welcome to the club grumpymoo....

Thanks a lot everyone for your wishes..........just few hours....and then i will meet my :baby: :happydance::happydance:

I m a bit nervous but very exited.........i have thought that my 5w wait will never end but its here :yipee:.........it has finally come :yipee:

will update u soon...


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies!!! Long time no chat!
I've been away in Spain for a week, just got back this weekend and life is madness! We've moved house, so we're busy settling in and getting everything lovely. Also we're going to France for a few days on Wednesday this week, and when we get back there are two exciting things to look forward to: 20 week scan is on Wednesday 18th!!! So excited!!!
AND... Today we went to the RSPCA, and we're gonna be adopting a LOVELY dog called Ben next week!!! :cloud9:
Also, while we were in Spain I joined the kicking club: Got our first tiny little kick (much more obvious than the little wriggles I had been feeling). Got home and used the doppler, and bubs seems to be doing very well in there!

It's great to catch up on here and read all of your news... Zoya, I hope the next scan shows you a bit more and we can find out your colour! congrats to everyone who has started feeling kicks/movements! Pips, your time will come soon I'm sure :D

:hug:

An overly-excited Shadow xx


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

my friend since the fifth grade has a dog name Ben


----------



## cleckner04

It's good to see you again Shadow! I finally got back and than you leave. And now I leave again Thursday for Florida this time. :dohh: Hope you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## jelr

garrickbaby said:


> I had my scan today so they can check my cervix and the sonograph tech told us that we are having a BOY!

Congrats on the boy. :hug:


----------



## jelr

spidey said:


> jelr said:
> 
> 
> Girls I think I'm feeling movement today and yesterday - but it feels
> about half way from my belly button to my pubic bone, but yet on the doppler the heartbeat is still right down by my pubic bone, so it dont know if I'm imagining it. It feels like my phone is in my pocket and is vibrating as yesterday I kept looking for my phone in my coat pocket and then realised it wasn't there at all, has it felt like this for anyone else??
> 
> Thats what it feels like to me too. It's more like a vibration rather than thuds or pokesClick to expand...

Thanks Spidey - Oh I'm excited now as it means I'm probably not imagining things :happydance:


----------



## Zoya

hey Shadowrat welcome back...........and thanks a lot.....i was really exited before my scan to find out the sex but after scan i m so much in love with my :baby: that i m not really feeling sad for not finding our sex.............really very happy......:yipee:.......and thankfully not a long wait this time............just 3w...........but i m again in queue :dohh:........

good luck for your scan and other girls as well .........:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jelr

tmr1234 - Happy Birthday for yesterday.

Zoya - Delighted your scan went well and hopefully you will see what you are having in 3 weeks. 

Shadow Rat - Congrats on the doggie - God you are brave a new doggie and baby all in the one year.

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats to all those getting kicks - I can't wait to feel kicks have a few flutters for the last few days so I'm delighted.

Well girls I have joined ye with the spots ye were talkin about weeks ago - Did they stay or only last for a few days?? cause they are driving me mad.


----------



## Pippin

Hey Shadow good to have you back hon, how's the ligament pains?? Any better? Can't wait to have a proper kick, flutters getting stronger by the day (although think he sleeps 2/3rds of the day :rofl: just like his mum)

And Zoya sorry bubs wasn't playing ball today. They like to keep us on our toes don't they! When is the next time? Four weeks today for us :yipee:


----------



## xxxlouisexxx

Hi guys this is my first post... I am due on the 12th of August, 1st baby and very excited. I go for my 20 week scan on the 25th of march and will hopefully try and find out the sex then if we can. xxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Louise, welcome to the gang :D Congrats with first baby, this is my first too (and lots of others on here...) Looking forward to getting to know you hun :)

Thanks girlies for the welcome back!! I feel so loved hehe...
Yes jelr, we're brave I guess, we've been waiting for so long for both, and we feel like our situation is just right now to be able to cope with both in one year! We'll have a good 4/5 months to settle doggie in before baby time! Ben is just gorgeous, he's very smart and sweet so we're really looking forward to having him :) 

Zoya, you'll have to get behind me in the gender queue now, we're hoping to be able to find out next Wednesday! 

Pips, thanks for your thoughts honey :) the lugament pain is on and off now, but if I don't over do it (like trying to walk too much when I should let OH push the wheelchair instead!) then I can manage it it seems. I'm certain it is linked to me pulling/straining too much, so I'm not too concerned that it might be something nasty now. I did have a bit of a panic though, you girlies really helped, thanks :)

Cleck: It's good to be back! :) You're doing a kick ass job on keeping that list up to date, with our ever-increasing "little" gang bursting at the seams!!

All the best to all of you lovelies!

Shadow (and squirming bump, apparently! No kicks tonight, though...) xx


----------



## cleckner04

I was just thinking. Do any of you girls have myspace?? I am just now announcing on my page about my pregnancy and such and I was just thinking that it'd be nice to have a bunch of us as friends so we can keep up with eachother over time!


----------



## ShadowRat

Naw Cleckner, I don't have Myspace, but I have Facebook. I think Facebook is a bit bigger over here in the UK than myspace now... We could always do both of course! Anyone else got Facebook? I could start a group for BnB August Mummies on there if anyone would be interested! (It'd be so cool to see photos of each other!)

S xx


----------



## smith87999

Welcome back shadowrat... glad you are feeling better about the pains... and glad they aren't as bad... busy times with getting a new dog but it will hopefully make your pregnancy go by quicker. 

Cleckner... I have myspace and facebook it would be fun to get to know more about each other... I am up for it....

Welcome to all the new comers.... this group is great....

Zoya.... just keeps you more excited about the next time... the anticipation keeps building... it is just nice to see a healthy, happy baby in there isn't it... love ultra sounds!!!!

Time is flying by for me... I can hardly believe I am 18 weeks already.. almost half way :happydance:


----------



## TheNewWife

ShadowRat said:


> Naw Cleckner, I don't have Myspace, but I have Facebook. I think Facebook is a bit bigger over here in the UK than myspace now... We could always do both of course! Anyone else got Facebook? I could start a group for BnB August Mummies on there if anyone would be interested! (It'd be so cool to see photos of each other!)
> 
> S xx

I have Facebook! I'll send you a PM with the details :)


----------



## cleckner04

Well if anyone wants to add me to myspace it's www.myspace.com/cleckner04! I don't have facebook anymore as I didn't know many people that even had it. :dohh:


----------



## jelr

Shadow Rat - It sounds like you are more than up for the job of babs and doggie and you have just moved house too haven't you - I think you are great, well done.

Cleckner04 - I'm afraid it is bebo here in Ireland, so I dont have myspace or face book.

Smith87999 - your defo right about loving ultrasounds - I only said to my friend lately how much I would love to have an u/s machine here in the house - wouldn't it be great, althought I dont think I would leave the house for the whole pregnancy :rofl: - Only 2 more weeks till our next one :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

On myspace I am: One Of The Mamas or www.myspace.com/smith87999

Jelr: as I wrote that about loving ultra sounds i was thinking the same thing about having one in the house.... but I would settle for a doppler... just feel like it is a bit late now....

Anyone who is interested in getting to know each other on face book... PM me and I will pass my info on...


----------



## tmr1234

glad the scan went well and bubs is doing good.

wellcome back Shadow Rat ur scan is the day after mine cnt wait

A.F.M 
ive been having really bad pain in my upper leg like sort of my gron and really high up on the in side of my leg (if u know what i mean) i will have to ask the midwife about it if it carrys on didnt get it with my son even thow iam bigger and all out frunt with this 1 i was all back with him. 

7days untill we find out if its pink or blue

take care stacy


----------



## staceymy

3wks today till 20wk scan. Im counting the hours!! Lol.


----------



## Mary Jo

My doppler arrived today!!!!! I'm sure I heard baby's heartbeat, it was a lot faster than mine (about 140bpm, I counted) and I heard the whooshing noise of the placenta/cord, slower - at one point I heard both the hb and the placenta and the sound was distinctively different. The fast beat couldn't be anything other than baby, could it?

We've started to call the little one "Brenda", no idea if it's a boy or girl but my fiance had been calling it by the name we probably will call baby if it's a boy and it was annoying me so I warned him he'd put me off the name if he carried on, so he came up with Brenda!

So anyway, baby seems to be ok! I kind of wish I'd got the doppler earlier but I'm glad I heard the hb at the hospital first or I would have been confused by the different noises.

Staceymy - my scan is 3 weeks today too! I'll be 21 weeks, it feels like ages away still...


----------



## Zoya

hey Mary Jo....congrats on hearing baby's hb.............its amazing to hear it.......good luck for your scan

hey Pippin my next scan is in 3w time....on 30th march :happydance:

good luck girls for your scan :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls...AHHHHH I have to make a scan for next week...but i DONT want to go. I dont want to find out the sex anymore and i know if i go and she says....do you want to know? I'll say yes! haha! HELP!


----------



## joeyjo

If you really don't want to know then tell him before he starts the scan. Thats what I do with mine.


----------



## ashnbump

we just found out last week that we are on team pink!!! :D :D :D we are over the moon that we can start buying things for our princess, she just needs a name now! xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok ladies, I am just adding those who have PM'd me on Facebook, please anyone else feel free to pm me your facebook details and I'll add you: If we get lots of facebookers, I will start a group for us. Till then I will add you girlies as friends for now :)

Shadow x


----------



## cleckner04

ashnbump said:


> we just found out last week that we are on team pink!!! :D :D :D we are over the moon that we can start buying things for our princess, she just needs a name now! xxx

Congrats!!!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Ok ladies, I am just adding those who have PM'd me on Facebook, please anyone else feel free to pm me your facebook details and I'll add you: If we get lots of facebookers, I will start a group for us. Till then I will add you girlies as friends for now :)
> 
> Shadow x

If you get enough people, I will re-enstate my old page up and join again. haha! Just let me know.


----------



## ShadowRat

:D No probs Cleckner, will do!

If anyone wants to add me on Facebook any time, just go ahead: I'm the only Naomi Gilhespy on there so I'm easy to find!

Naomi Gilhespy - Plymouth UK network - photo is me in a pink top with OH in blue sweater :D

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

ashnbump said:


> we just found out last week that we are on team pink!!! :D :D :D we are over the moon that we can start buying things for our princess, she just needs a name now! xxx


Congrats Ashnbump!!! Have lots of fun buying goodies for your little girlie!!

S xx


----------



## avabear73

Welcome back Shadow! And Cleckner - Florida? Not fair!!! All you globe trotters. LOL.

I don't have facebook or myspace or anything like that but if it gets exciting let me know and I'll join up! LOL!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL will do Ava, not many of us just yet though! Hopefully others will add me and we can all see each other's photos on there! What fun!

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

gosh lots going on :D good luck everyone for their scans!!! mine is in 4 weeks and 2 days :D


----------



## jelr

Yeah Shadow Rat and Cleckner04 - Hope you guys both have great trips.

Smith87999 - I have a doppler but its not as exciting as seeing the picture - I got my doppler on ebay for roughly about &#8364;25 if you really want one I would get one, you still have 22 more weeks to listen.

Mary jo - Congrats on hearing the heartbeat, its brill aint it?
Good luck all of you with your scans.


Ashnbump - Congrats on the little girlie and enjoy the shopping.


----------



## tillymum

Woo hoo just heard baba's heartbeat for the 1st time :happydance::happydance::happydance: both of us heard it wow how amazing!

DH got me a doppler for my birthday at the weekend and just tried it out now. Also my bump made an apperance this weekend so it made my birthday fantastic. I love my ickle bump!!


----------



## earthangel

haha!!!congrats :)when and where can we see bump!:)


----------



## cleckner04

We should post bump pictures here to see how everyone is progressing. I haven't had the nerve to post up in the bump section yet. I have only taken a 14 week and 18 week picture so far. I plan on taking a new picture every four weeks. But no naked belly shots for me. These stretch marks are horrible already...:cry:


----------



## tmr1234

iv not took an pic of bump dnt think it would fit lol iv got lots and i mean lots of s/marks from my son hopfully wnt get any more.

congrats on the pink bump Ashnbump

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat tillymum and Mary jo best sound ever

good luck to any 1 that has scans coming up

6days untill mine yay geting closer now

stacy


----------



## Zoya

hey ....Ashnbump...congrats on your little girl :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. I know there are alot of you on here having scans in the next few weeks. I just want you to know that I will be on vacation until April starting on Thursday so I won't be here to update colors on the list quite yet. But I promise I will be back in no time to update everything. :happydance: I really wish I could be here to see what everyone's having but DH and I need one last vacation before I get too big and before baby comes. We try to take one major vacation a year so this is it for us! I can't even believe this is the last vacation of just the two of us! :cloud9: Good thing I'm already pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Have a great time, Cleckner, and take it easy!! We will manage here until you get back :D

I had a nice strong kick this morning, ladies!! It was so lovely to feel :)
It's great fun "meeting" those of you who have added me on Facebook and nosing through your photos and stuff!! 

Shadow x


----------



## smith87999

Ashnbump congrats on a little girl... I don't think I'll know what to do if we have a girl... :o

Cleckner... have fun on vacations... time with just the husband is so nice and even more important once the baby comes... ENJOY IT :)

Shadowrat... I too have enjoyed looking through pictures on facebook and myspace... it is fun to see more of all of you....

Good luck to anyone with an up coming scan... mine is still about 2 weeks off...:(

I don't think I will be posting any bump pics yet as I am still in my reg clothes and hardly showing yet.. just appear to have eaten too much pie or drank too much beer....:rofl:


----------



## m_t_rose

smith87999 said:


> I don't think I will be posting any bump pics yet as I am still in my reg clothes and hardly showing yet.. just appear to have eaten too much pie or drank too much beer....:rofl:

I don't really have any really bump either I am just starting to get that fat look to me


----------



## Gabrielle

Guess I will be the first August mummy to post a bump in our thread....hehe I'll be back soon with one......keep in mind this is my 3rd baby and I just had a baby a year ago...hehe!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Here you go girls.......it's not pretty...but it's my BUMP!:cloud9:

And don't mind the stretch marks..they are from my first son and that was 3 years ago.....but I just had my second son last February and didnt get any with him...but of course the stretch marks need time to go back to normal size....when i'm not pregnant you can barely see them!:) So don't worry they aren't that bad to get! hehe....marks of all your hard work!

:hug::hugs:

Btw..this is today's pic.
 



Attached Files:







Belly 16....1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2









belly 16....2.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6









Belly.....3.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Zoya

wow!!
nice bump gabrielle :happydance::happydance:
i will post mine soon


----------



## cleckner04

Love the bump Gabrielle!! I guess I will be brave than. Here's my progression so far.:blush:


----------



## Gabrielle

Cleckner your too cute. Wasn't this your idea....hehe;) Your bump is growing nicely!:) Seems to be all baby!:) How lovely!


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> Cleckner your too cute. Wasn't this your idea....hehe;) Your bump is growing nicely!:) Seems to be all baby!:) How lovely!

Thanks! haha. Yeah it was my idea. But I feel kinda huge for so early on. It's my first baby and I've already outgrown one pair of maternity jeans. :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe cute. Its okay you'll lose the weight. I think you look very nice!:) Just wait till you have your second....you feel way more huge! and then the 3rd.....ahhhhhh lol. I'm wearing a size 4 in maternity jeans so far...


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> Awe cute. Its okay you'll lose the weight. I think you look very nice!:) Just wait till you have your second....you feel way more huge! and then the 3rd.....ahhhhhh lol. I'm wearing a size 4 in maternity jeans so far...

I always had this fantasy idea that I would love getting huge and pregnant. Which I somewhat do like it. But only when in maternity clothes. I just got some new dresses for this summer and I just think the bump is so cute in them. But if I try to fit into my old clothes I just end up wanting to cry. :rofl: I keep asking DH every time we go out 'does this make me look fat?'... Poor guy.


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe.....yeah its fun and cute in maternity clothes..but usually dont look good in normal clothes.....I've just bought cute tops in bigger sizes and it seems to work out good. B/c sometimes maternity wear can be alil ugly to me...hehe


----------



## Pippin

POintless telling you but :wohoo: Today was Ofsted day (school inspection) and although I have been feeling little one on and off as you know, he gave me a right old tugging about this morning just to remind me he was there and I feel in love all over again!!!! Aww best feeling ever!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> POintless telling you but :wohoo: Today was Ofsted day (school inspection) and although I have been feeling little one on and off as you know, he gave me a right old tugging about this morning just to remind me he was there and I feel in love all over again!!!! Aww best feeling ever!!!! :wohoo:

Aww!! :happydance: I always get so surprised when I feel baby move. Like he/she is trying to say 'dont forget Im in here!'


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Pippin.........of course you should share! wow thats awesome! This is your first baby and you can feel baby at 16weeks? WOW! This is my 3rd and although i felt baby around 13wks i havent felt much at all lately.


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> Awe.....yeah its fun and cute in maternity clothes..but usually dont look good in normal clothes.....I've just bought cute tops in bigger sizes and it seems to work out good. B/c sometimes maternity wear can be alil ugly to me...hehe

Yup! Some maternity clothes are definately gross. Old Navy online has been my place to shop so far for maternity wear. I'm all about the maxi dresses for the summer. :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

I know I was so totally expecting to wait for a few more weeks. I know having a posterior placenta means you feel it earlier but I was so shocked. I was writing my lesson resources almost i tears, so great. Couldn't believe how strong it felt tugging away and he's doing it now and again now. AWWWW!! I LOVE BEING PREGGERS!!!! Flutters I expected but not little tugs this soon, EEEK!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> I know I was so totally expecting to wait for a few more weeks. I know having a posterior placenta means you feel it earlier but I was so shocked. I was writing my lesson resources almost i tears, so great. Couldn't believe how strong it felt tugging away and he's doing it now and again now. AWWWW!! I LOVE BEING PREGGERS!!!! Flutters I expected but not little tugs this soon, EEEK!!!

This just made me get a huge grin. We sometimes complain about bad skin or stretch marks or morning sickness. But it's times like this that make it all worth it. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jelr

Congrats on the heartbeat Tilly mum.

Cleckner04 and Gabrielle, your bumps look great, I think I just look fat instead of pregnant - I know what you meant Cleckner04 I always expected to love being big once it was for pregnancy but instead I just feel fat ha ha - Ah no hopefully when it all hardens up a bit more I wont have such a jelly belly :rofl: - There are no maternity clothes where I live, so I am going to take a trip to nearest city which is about an hour and a half away the weekend after next and see if they have any more selection - If not I think I will be buying some long tops or dresses and wearing them over leggings.


----------



## jelr

Pippin said:


> POintless telling you but :wohoo: Today was Ofsted day (school inspection) and although I have been feeling little one on and off as you know, he gave me a right old tugging about this morning just to remind me he was there and I feel in love all over again!!!! Aww best feeling ever!!!! :wohoo:

Aw pippin I'm delighted for you - I'm feeling the little flutters roll on the kicks eh - it sounds amazing :cloud9:


----------



## tillymum

Pippin said:


> POintless telling you but :wohoo: Today was Ofsted day (school inspection) and although I have been feeling little one on and off as you know, he gave me a right old tugging about this morning just to remind me he was there and I feel in love all over again!!!! Aww best feeling ever!!!! :wohoo:

Aww can't wait to feel movement, I keep thinking I feel bubbles... but think it's just wind!

I know what you mean by feeling in love, I love my tiny bump so much I keep hugging it (awkward as that sounds!) when no one's looking. Plus everytime I go to the bathroom I pull up my top so that I can check it out from all angles and just stand there grinning! I asked DH this evening if I can walk around with a belly top on though given the fact that work don't know yet it might give the game away!:rofl:

I'm trying to post a pic of my mini bump but something is up with my sim card, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> Awe cute. Its okay you'll lose the weight. I think you look very nice!:) Just wait till you have your second....you feel way more huge! and then the 3rd.....ahhhhhh lol. I'm wearing a size 4 in maternity jeans so far...

Gabrielle.. .this is my 4th too and with all three of my boys I was definitely showing by 16 weeks... definitely in maternity clothes...

But not this time... I am just waiting for it to pop... maybe that means mine will be a girl this time??????

And gosh am I ever tired... I think I could nap all day and go to bed early!!:sleep:


----------



## smith87999

Pippin... love the true kicks... can't wait to feel one of those....

And Cleckner04 and Gabrielle love the bump pics... you definitley look preggers.. I am jealous... I just told someone today I was preggers and they asked me if I was nearing the end of the first trimester... ahhhh no... nearly 5 months... but you can't tell it....

Here we have a store called "Motherhood Maternity" . I know they are online too.. they usually have cute shirts... and lots of work clothes and aren't too pricey... Old Navy is good too.....


----------



## jelr

smith87999 said:


> Pippin... love the true kicks... can't wait to feel one of those....
> 
> And Cleckner04 and Gabrielle love the bump pics... you definitley look preggers.. I am jealous... I just told someone today I was preggers and they asked me if I was nearing the end of the first trimester... ahhhh no... nearly 5 months... but you can't tell it....
> 
> Here we have a store called "Motherhood Maternity" . I know they are online too.. they usually have cute shirts... and lots of work clothes and aren't too pricey... Old Navy is good too.....

Smith87999 I know what you mean except with me it is just looks like weight - I work with adult education groups and told one of them today that I was pregnant and a couple of them said I was wondering that for the last week alright but I wasn't sure if you had just put on weight since you gave up the cigs. :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Smith....we have a shop called Mini Maternity...and it's really expensive..I wonder if thats almost the same as what you've got? I like old navy and i find some decent stuff at Target. I tend to wear maternity bottoms and just larger size tops. :)


----------



## smith87999

jelr... that is funny :rolf: ... I know people are just thinking I am putting on weight too.... the real preggers bump will be nice....


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle... I always try to find the tops that I can wear after the baby too... to hide the fat role left behind when the baby makes their entrance... nice to hide that too... :)


----------



## tmr1234

been feeling los of kicks and seening them the last few days last night after i put my son to bed i lay on my bed for a bit and bubs was kicking me at the side of my belly button and i could really see it yay love it. 
also got bloods back for downs and s/b and iam low risk 

tacke care stacyxx


----------



## Zoya

tmr1234 said:


> been feeling los of kicks and seening them the last few days last night after i put my son to bed i lay on my bed for a bit and bubs was kicking me at the side of my belly button and i could really see it yay love it.
> also got bloods back for downs and s/b and iam low risk
> 
> tacke care stacyxx

thats so cool tmr1234.............i m still waiting for proper kick........only feeling movements...........


----------



## Kiddo

Looking good ladies! 

That's fab Pippin, I love feeling LO move around.

Cleckner - have a fab holiday!


----------



## mumtobeagain

hi everyone, i am finally back online, my computer been down for a couple of weeks, but all fixed now :), hope u are all doing well, my bump is growing at an amamzing rate lol, and popping out of all my clothes, baby is very active and moves loads, its lovely now that i can feel it :) got my scan on the 30th so i am really excited about that, and hopefully i can find out what the sex is, then i can start shopping :D, hope to chat soon xxx


----------



## smith87999

tmr... that is awesome.... I am still in the flutter stage...

Welcome back mumtobe....


----------



## puddingqueen

Hello August mummies 

We have got our 20 week scan next Monday.......hoping to find out the sex too......

So excited and so nervous, do I have to drink the same as my 12 week one......

Hugs

Lynn xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Good luck Puddingqueen! They have told me to drink for the 20 week one ..... but at my private nuchal they told me a little fliuid would help but wasn't necessary - it was very clear!

Glad everyone is doing well - I'm loving seeing the bump pics! So cute! I have a bump at the bottom - but waiting for it to rise now so I look pregnant and not fat!! Have also started feeling baby in the last couple of days *I think* - the odd flutter, bubbles popping, faint tugs etc... How long was it before the movements were more regular and you knew it was definitley baby?

I saw my consultant obstetrician today as well as I'm high risk, and things were fine. I got to hear the heartbeat again, and basically he said that he will monitor me up to 37 weeks and then we will talk seriously about how we will handle the delivery, and make some decisions on when. :)


----------



## Pippin

Awww thanks for all your lovely comments ladies. I was getting really sad today as I had no more tugging/thumping/bubbling but as soon as I logged on tonight he started up his little bubbly tugs and now I'm all happy again. Maybe he knew I was logging on. I know I may not feel it everyday (I have been warned) but I'm still going to look out for it every day. What a great way to pass the day!!!! Thank goodness it's Friday tomorrow, hope you all have a nice weekend planned. xxx


----------



## cornwall_mum

am due august teh 6th :) not sure what bubs is yet, find out on the 19th of this month wooo! xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. Just went for an u/s as i was bleeding heavily...having to change two pads and some pain. Scan showed a cyst on my ovary size of goftball. And the bleeding is due to my total previa that i have...but also i've got a placental bleed again! it's never ending i swear!!!!!!!:( Told to be bedrest untill bleed heels. On good note.....baby is doing awesome!!!:) Yay.

Didn't have my usual u/s tech so this lady said she couldnt tell the sex..but i did get a pic of between the legs.....here you go....guess away!
 



Attached Files:







New Baby...15wks 4days.jpg
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## tmr1234

gabrielle i would say boy looks like it to me

kaygeebee the movements got more regular for me with in a wk at 171/2-181/2 wks it was justflutters but this wk its been kicks oh can feel and we can see 

4days untill scan cnt wait


----------



## Zoya

cornwall_mum said:


> am due august teh 6th :) not sure what bubs is yet, find out on the 19th of this month wooo! xx

I m also due on 6th aug........:happydance::happydance:

Gabrielle.......glad that baby is doing well and you got to see your baby again...........sorry abt troubles you r having :hugs:

puddingqueen.....good luck for your scan can't wait to hear from you :yipee:


----------



## Loo

I definitely have a bump now and I love it - I do the same as tillymum and look at it everytime i am in the bathroom!!

My main problem is that we havent told anyone yet and dont plan to until after the 20wk scan in 3wks time. So I am struggling to hide the bump....am sure some people have noticed but they are being good and not asking!

Can't wait to wear clothes that show it off!

Haven't felt any movements yet, so am jealous of you that have. Hopefully it won't be long now.

BTW for those in UK who don't mind cheapy shops - Peacocks is good for maternity wear. I went to one that had a maternity collection (checked online which stores had stuff) and they had at least 20 different items (Marks and Spencer had like 4!!) and pretty reasonable too.

Congrats Tillmum on hearing the HB - my doppler has been a godsend for me. Definitely helped my anxiety!! And checkner have a lovely holiday. And Gabrielle glad baby is ok after the bleed.


----------



## tmr1234

i got my m cloths from Peacocks with my son but this time iv got em all from littlewoods 

i seem to of lost weght my m jeans wear get a bit snug but yesterday they where falling down strang

3days untill scan

stacy


----------



## ShadowRat

Hiya ladies!!!
Well, lots of lovely news from you all here, it's so great to think of all of us growing big bumps together and starting to feel movements and things!

Pips: Hope Ofsted was ok (I trained to be a teacher and I know just how it is at that time!!) and SO chuffed that you're getting flutters and tugs! 
Pudding, can't wait to hear your news on Monday!!! Good luck :D
Cleck: Your bump is soooo lovely honey :) Made me feel loads better about mine too, as I thought I had a pretty pronounced bump for just half way through, but I think I'm similar to you right now! Maybe I will post a pic some time soon....
Gabrielle, take it easy hun, so glad to hear that little one is doing fine despite it all. Chill out and take care of yourself now :)
Everyone else: Good luck to those with scans this week, especially if you're finding out the gender!! 

My scan is on Wednesday and we are so so excited to find out the gender. I am getting stronger, more regular flutters and I've had about 3 proper little kicks now over the past week or so, which is so so lovely to feel :D My little one seems to be most active in the mornings and the late evenings (9:00pm ish), but I don't feel something EVERY day. Got my doppler out again last night and had a good old listen, found the heartbeat which was about 155 (i counted!) and sounded really strong and healthy :D It was so great to listen for a little bit. Can't wait to see our bubs on the screen again next week!! Woohoo!!

:hug: all round ladies :D

Shadow xx


----------



## michaela5

hi im due 31st aug and will be finding out what we are having next month


----------



## missbingohead

hi there all :0)
found out today that im joining team......BLUE.......
xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Missbingo.....CONGRATS on team BLUE! 

Thinking that's what I might be on for a 3rd and finally time....but they are lots of fun so thats okay!:)


----------



## smith87999

Congrats Missbingo... boys are fun!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Congrats Missbingo on the blue bump

went to my mum &dads yesterday and they did the ring thing where if it gose round its a girl back and forth boy it was going round big time it was right with my son so hopfully its right this time and its a girl 2more sleeps untill scan yay!

stacy


----------



## avabear73

Congrats on joining team blue! Let the shopping commence :)


----------



## tillymum

So happy this morning heard baby's heartbeat for the 2nd time :cloud9:, counted hb at approx 146 bpm which is good right! so happy also it's such a beautiful warm day today -and i'm off work all this week yippee! 

Got a private scan booked for tomorrow to check my dates as I reckon my dating scan put me a week forward incorrectly, and just for reassurance really before we make it public knowledge, we've agreed not to find out the sex but i'm not 100% sure i won't crack and ask!

Good luck ladies with your up coming scans, 
Gabrielle glad to hear you are feeling better after your scare and baby's doing fine. 
congrats misbingo..on joining team blue


----------



## nuttymummy

its great to see the first page getting some colour!!! hopefully soon it will look like a rainbow :)

its my turn soon.......cant wait to find out!!!! congrats to all of you who are team yellow, pink and blue!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh congrats Missbingohead!! Have you voted your blue bump into Zoya's poll thread yet? It'll be great once people start finding out and voting in there to see which way our majority goes!

My turn on Wednesday! And I know there are others this week too, good luck guys!!

Shadow xx


----------



## amanthony

Where's the poll? I need to get in there on team blue!

Having lots of fun getting adorable little boy things and talking names. It feels like it's been forever since we found out, though it's really been just under two weeks!

The little guy is a BIGTIME kicker! The other night he was really being crazy. My husband put his hand on my belly and felt consistent movement for a good 3 minutes! He seems to have a LOT of energy--especially when he wants some food! He kicks at all times throughout the day, but when I'm hungry he _really _kicks. I love it!


----------



## Zoya

amanthony said:


> Where's the poll? I need to get in there on team blue!
> 
> Having lots of fun getting adorable little boy things and talking names. It feels like it's been forever since we found out, though it's really been just under two weeks!
> 
> The little guy is a BIGTIME kicker! The other night he was really being crazy. My husband put his hand on my belly and felt consistent movement for a good 3 minutes! He seems to have a LOT of energy--especially when he wants some food! He kicks at all times throughout the day, but when I'm hungry he _really _kicks. I love it!

you can vote here
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/102707-august-mummies-bump-blue-pink.html


----------



## amanthony

Thanks Zoya! I recorded my blue bump! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Pippin

:hi: ladies, been away for the weekend with my Mum. How's everyone? Good I hope.

Ofsted went well and is now out the way for another three years :yipee:

Not much movement since last wednesday, just back to fluttering and not tugging although feeling a few odd bumps but could be muscle spasms. Anyone else felt like this??

Also small rant about maternity clothes, went to Oxford street today and found a few most horrid designs in next and Debenhams but NOTHING anywhere else let along above a size 18 (which I am :hissy:) Anyone else found clothes to be crappy??? I mean in Oxford street I thought they'd have the best range but they were horrible!!! Think I might open my own shop of maternity clothes........ rant over!


----------



## mumtobeagain

hi all i need to ask a question...i am almost 19 weeks now and have had bad pains down below, to the piont it hurts to walk, they go all round my back too, is anyone else gettin similar pains like this, think i mite go to the docs to get it checked as it sooooo painful ifi stand for too long xx


----------



## kaygeebee

mumtobeagain said:


> hi all i need to ask a question...i am almost 19 weeks now and have had bad pains down below, to the piont it hurts to walk, they go all round my back too, is anyone else gettin similar pains like this, think i mite go to the docs to get it checked as it sooooo painful ifi stand for too long xx

You need to get this checked honey - do go to your GP. Hopefully it won't be serious - but there may be things you can do to lessen the pain.


----------



## smith87999

I bet it is round ligament pain... mine really hurts some days I can hardly walk...and other days it doesn't hurt at all....but get it checked out if you are worried...


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I'm pretty sure I've been feeling baby kick the past week or two (even though this is my first pregnancy and I'm only in my 17th week now)! Oh my gosh, it's so exciting. It makes it worth all of the suffering, I think. I just got two kicks (what I think are kicks) within seconds of each other in the same spot. It feels more like a poking than a flick... like someone's got their finger inside me and they just poke at my tummy.


----------



## tmr1234

i have really bad round ligament pain in my upeer right leg really hurts when geting up and if iv been sat to long i have found if i strech it it helps loads.

Well ladys today is the day in 7 1/2 hrs i should know if bubs is :blue:or:pink: :happydance: cnt wait feels like this day would never come. now if she tells me she dnt know i am not leaving there lol i want to know :hissy:


----------



## Zoya

tmr1234 said:


> i have really bad round ligament pain in my upeer right leg really hurts when geting up and if iv been sat to long i have found if i strech it it helps loads.
> 
> Well ladys today is the day in 7 1/2 hrs i should know if bubs is :blue:or:pink: :happydance: cnt wait feels like this day would never come. now if she tells me she dnt know i am not leaving there lol i want to know :hissy:

good luck for your scan tmr123.....can't wait to hear from you and get your color :happydance:


----------



## kaygeebee

Good luck tmr123 :)


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys just been for my scan and all is good and iam having a 
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
. 

*boy*


----------



## TheNewWife

Congrats, tmr !!! :wohoo:


----------



## Zoya

congrats tmr...........:happydance::happydance:
so happy for you..........:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pippin

:yay: for blue team bumps (secretly I think I'm in that one too) Congrats


----------



## amanthony

*CONGRATS TMR!
YAY FOR OUR LITTLE BOYS!!!*

And Waiting4Baby--those sound like kicks to me! It's amazing, isn't it! :cloud9:


----------



## Gabrielle

Congrats!!! TRM for your little boy!!!!:) (pretty sure i'm on team blue for a 3rd time, but still praying it might be a girl ...hehe)


----------



## kaygeebee

Congrats tmr ..... great news! :)


----------



## Loo

Congrats to all those who know their team!

And yes Pippin - I am hating the availability of maternity clothes. I went to a HUGE marks and spencers the other day and they had a white or black t-shirt, black trousers and some combats and that was it. No colour. No choice. 

I think maternity stuff is either expensive or limited! Am definitely tempted to do my own range!! I am not sure why the supermarkets don't have ranges or bigger ranges for those that do? Surely loads of mums and mums to be are shopping away at Tesco etc?

Rant over....lol


----------



## smith87999

Congrats TMR... boys are great... how exciting ... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## PrincessSoph

congrats TMR x


----------



## Boothh

im due on august 15th :)


----------



## aries5486

heya all sorry not posted in here in a while!!! so much going on but found out today we are on team pink :) xxxx


----------



## tmr1234

thanks ladys for the congrats feeling a bit down about it being a boy really wanted a girl this time but at lest it is all ok. feel really s**t for feeling down about it but really cnt shack this feeling i have a little boy already and he is brill and love him to bits but just really wanted a girl and oh seid no more after this 1 so even more down sorry rant over will be beter tomoz i hope.


----------



## Zoya

hi tmr..............i can understand why you are feeling down..........you wanted to complete your family by having boy n girl..........its the same for me........i will have 2 kids and if i will have boy this time then i would really like to have girl next time...........

hope you will recover from this soon and will enjoy your 2nd boy.............wohoooooooooooooooooooo...congrats again

shadowrat.........good luck for your scan..............at what time is your scan ??
can't wait to know your color.....:yipee:


----------



## ShadowRat

Congrats tmr and aries!!! One of each for our bump colour poll! (Have you both voted there yet?)

My turn today!!!! SO excited... Pips, I'm like you, have an incling that we're on team Blue, but you never know, we might get a real surprise today! We're happy whatever the sex, but it would be extra special if it was a boy cos my OH already has a girl (in my avatar with me <<<< ) and we'd both love a boy!

Zoya, thanks for the good luck :D Scan is at 1:50, we'll prolly be going shopping for one new baby outfit after the scan (pink or blue hehe) but as soon as I get home later today I will vote and let you all know in here!!!

Woohoo for scans!

Shadow xx


----------



## elly75

Ohh let us know how the scan goes!

My original due date was August 16th (my birthday -- funny how that worked out) but apparently they've pushed me up to August 9th.

*Edit:* Doctor is going by original ultrasound (the first one) which still puts me back to August 16th. I'm so confused!


----------



## staceymy

Congrats TMR!!!

Cant wait to hear what your having shadowrat!

13 days till my scan.


----------



## xarxa

Had my scan today, my due date got shifted to 13.august.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies, had the scan today and it was TOTALLY awesome! Baby is growing absolutely perfectly, everything looked so amazing :D 
I cried a little bit when she told us the gender, I was so so happy to hear that we're having a...

:blue: BOY!! :blue:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

His daddy is over the moon!!! We really hoped it was a boy, and have been getting "boy vibes" the whole way through! We even saw 4 magpies just 2 days ago, and just KNEW that was a good sign!!

:D

Shadow xxx


----------



## avabear73

Congrats Shadow - now you can go mad with all the shopping!!!


----------



## leo

ShadowRat said:


> Hey ladies, had the scan today and it was TOTALLY awesome! Baby is growing absolutely perfectly, everything looked so amazing :D
> I cried a little bit when she told us the gender, I was so so happy to hear that we're having a...
> 
> :blue: BOY!! :blue:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> His daddy is over the moon!!! We really hoped it was a boy, and have been getting "boy vibes" the whole way through! We even saw 4 magpies just 2 days ago, and just KNEW that was a good sign!!
> 
> :D
> 
> Shadow xxx


so happy 4 u shadow i cant wait 4 mine only 14 days to go seems so far away. but its well worth the wait take care xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

:D thanks girls!!! I can't stop smiling hehehe... We've started calling him by what is almost definitely gonna be his name now, but we're not telling others what it is yet hehe! We need SOMETHING to announce after the birth!!

xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats tmr and shadow on your boys :D its soooo amazing!!!

I am on team yellow now, and have voted in the poll!! I was getting strong boy vibes for ages and now have some girl vibes so i dunno - maybe its secret twins :rofl:

Bubs movement is getting more prominent now :dance:


----------



## smith87999

Boothh welcome... Cleckner who updates due dates is on vacation... she will update when she gets back in a few weeks..

Tmr... little boys are awesome as you know... and your two will be the best of friends... I have three boys and love it ... people always say... you must be preggo again because you want a girl... but really I am kinda hoping for another boy... they are sooo easy... (at least mine have been)... I know you will feel better about it.... you just have to get used to the idea... don't feel bad about being sad... it will all be wonderful... :hugs:

Shadow... like I said on facebook.... congrats for a healthy baby boy!!!! I can't wait till my ultrasound next tuesday... (but we aren't finding out what we are having) just can't wait to see the baby again... :happydance:


----------



## Zoya

wohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

very happy for you..............congrats......:happydance::happydance:


----------



## elly75

That's wonderful news, Shadow! Congrats!!


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: CONGRATULATIONS SHADOW!!! :yipee:

Just what you wanted. xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Congrats shadowrat!!:) Boys are lots of fun.

Aries....Sorry you are feeling down and upset about a boy. I've got two boys at home and this is our last baby (b/c doctors say no more medically for me) anyways..and we are PRAYING for a girl....but so far it's looking slight boy. Don't find out for another 3weeks b/c they couldnt tell me at 15wks...but i will too be down if it is another boy....dont worry men always say this is it.....and they end up with ONE more!:) Cheer up babe. I totally understand!


----------



## Ducky77

Congrat Shadow :) you must be very excited :)

I can't wait for mine next week!


----------



## Miss_Mo

I'm on Team BLUE :) :)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

still don't know and still don't have a scan date yet


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys it has sunk in that itsa boy at last and i love it :cloud9:
we have a name lucas not sure of a middle name yet.

lucas's room is now being paned blue and gunna have aniamls on border if i cn find 1 i like.
i have to have the glocos test at 28wks dreading it as have to wait around the hospital for 2hrs + and not eat arrgg how am i gunna cope :rofl:

shadown congrats on the bule bump :happydance:
miss_mo congrats on the bule bump :happydance:
wow all the boys i think it will be more :blue: :blue:than pink in August lol

tack care s:baby::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Zoya

congrats miss_mo for baby boy................:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## HayleyP

Hello im in a really good mood this morning just had my appointment with my mid wife this morning and everythings fine i heard the bumps heart beat god it was so fast im in such a good mood


----------



## ShadowRat

tmr1234 said:


> hiya ladys it has sunk in that itsa boy at last and i love it :cloud9:
> we have a name lucas not sure of a middle name yet.
> 
> lucas's room is now being paned blue and gunna have aniamls on border if i cn find 1 i like.
> i have to have the glocos test at 28wks dreading it as have to wait around the hospital for 2hrs + and not eat arrgg how am i gunna cope :rofl:
> 
> shadown congrats on the bule bump :happydance:
> miss_mo congrats on the bule bump :happydance:
> wow all the boys i think it will be more :blue: :blue:than pink in August lol
> 
> tack care s:baby::baby::cloud9:


Oooooh tmr I love the name Lucas, very very nice :) we're thinking that our next boy (lol thinking ahead already I know!) may have Lucas as his middle name. My OH has written a book (hopefully soon to be published) and the main character is a boy called Lucas :D

Thanks for all your congrats ladies!! Feels so great to be able to call bump by his name and to begin to dream of our little boy joining us!

Also, we got our dog, Ben, today. He is absolutely gorgeous, really smart and so well behaved! We love him already :D

Shadow xx


----------



## Gabrielle

awe.....well if we have a boy again......lucas is one of our top 2.......eeks! hopefully it will be a girl lol then i wont have to worry about that!:) Was going to name our last baby lucas and call him luke for short........but we have an owen wolters, and then it would be owen and luck wolters.....just like the owen and luke wilson....so we went with Gavin instead . haha


----------



## tmr1234

i dnt mind any 1 useing it it was going to be levi but oh didnt like it as much as lucas


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe. Thanks!:) Still hoping its a girl.......b/c a boy name is hard to pick! I love adyen...and think it sounds cute with Owen and Gavin...but its SO common and Gavin is becoming popular now too...:( BLAH!

Missy~ Congrats on team blue! Seems to be alot of BLUES in here!!!! So whose got a girl...?


----------



## Miss_Mo

Boy Names...

My husband is completely decided on Charlton and at first I wasn't entirely sure about it but it is growing on me.

I have no clue though of a middle name that would go with it. The few ideas I've had so far have been:

Liam
Thomas
Benjamin
Bismarck
Ruan
Rory
Frederick


----------



## Zoya

i m 20w today :cloud9:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6226.jpg
File size: 100.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6227.jpg
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## joeyjo

Looks good Zoya!


----------



## callyd

i am due Aug 21!!!:D


----------



## angelstardust

ooohhh I forgot about this thread! 

My date has changed to 28th August! 

and hello!


----------



## ShadowRat

Congrats Zoya!!! Half way there!! You look totally gorgeous too, nice one honey :D

:dance:
Shadow xx


----------



## Pippin

Zoya you look lovely and great bump oh and I love your top!!!


----------



## babyboo29

I am 20 weeks and 4 days I have my 20 wk scan tomorrow at 12pm. Feeling nervous we are gonna find out what sex baby is.


----------



## Zoya

thanks pippin and shadow..........:muaha:
congrats to you too shadow for your 20w.............

and what!!!

I saw baby's movement from outside(twice) this evening :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
i m so happy :cloud9:

now everyone in this club is near or over 20w so please post your bump pic..........:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zoya

babyboo29 said:


> I am 20 weeks and 4 days I have my 20 wk scan tomorrow at 12pm. Feeling nervous we are gonna find out what sex baby is.

good luck for your scan babyboo..............enjoy seeing your baby......:happydance:

good luck to find out the sex.........:muaha:


----------



## nuttymummy

hello...had my 20 wk scan 2day...................and its a little princess.....i can now be changed to the gorgeous colour pink!!!!
as u can see from my sig.....im on cloud 9!!


----------



## amanthony

congratulations on your little girl!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Finally a little girl! Congrats nutty! How exciting!!:) Very happy for you.


----------



## nuttymummy

thanks gabrielle.....im sooo happy! x


----------



## jelr

My god I was only away from this for a week and so much going on. We had Paddy's day here during the week, so it has been busy.

Congrats to all who have had their scans and especially the ones who found out their colour - I'm so happy for you all :happydance: :happydance:

I see we have a few newbies so Welcome.:hugs:

Zoya I'm lovin the bump, I'm still too chicken to put mine up :dohh:

Well girls we have our 18 week scan on Monday and 1st consultant appointment on Wed - I can't wait, we are staying on team yellow though.

Well the flutters that I was feeling on week 15 have gone, so I think it may have been gas and was starting to get worried, but I have what feels like little pops inside of me every now and again so think this may be it, I hope so anyways. Xx


----------



## tmr1234

congrats on the pink bump nuttymummy

my kicks feel like strong eye twiches. he was really kicking my all last night he stoped 1/2hr befor we went to bed i just got in bed and got confy and he wernt having any of it started moving and kicking untill i moved little bugger lol.

i think i over did it with painting yesterday i was in so much pain last night with a stick like pain down my bump and in my grone. must rember iam over 20wks preg now


----------



## Zoya

Congrats nuttymummy for your little girl........:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## ShadowRat

CONGRATULATIONS NUTTYMUMMY!!

So pleased for you and your little princess! :D

I also had a kicking night last night- Our little guy was wriggling away whenever I woke in the night, and this morning I was lying with my hand rested on my tummy and I felt the kicks and movement from the outside!! Zoya I see you've been having the same: Must be because we are due on the same date so we're at the exact same stage of development eh? :happydance:
I just love it!

AND I am really loving second trimester now :) My bump is a nice big round shape now, which I love to poke out and show off, and I have more energy again which is great (especially with a new collie who wants to play ALL THE TIME!! -Ben is settling in really well by the way :) )

Hope everyone else is feeling so positive and vibrant :D
Maybe soon I will follow Zoya's example and post up a bump pic... Just need a bit of courage!

Shadow xx


----------



## smith87999

Congrats on finding out ladies... very exciting....

Jelr... it probably was baby.... but you can then go a week or more feeling nothing... then feel it for a few days... very unpredictable... 
It is nice when they get big and the kicks are very obvious... then there is no doubt :)


----------



## staceymy

Congrats nuttymummy!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Never ending.....Just got home from doctors. I have kidney stones, kidney infection and a bacterial infection.....:( I'm in so much pain, puking and now taking 3 different antibotics.:( ITs no fun...but talked her into letting me stay home. I had this all last pregnancy and I ended up getting stents put in so HOPEFULLY wont go that route.

Doctor said I"m more then half way done!!! .....B/c babies come early...that has freaked me out now!!!! 

Baby is doing good so that is great!:)


----------



## babyboo29

Congrats Nuttymummy! we went for our 20 wk scan today and baby was keeps its legs closed so sonographer could not really tell, she says should thought it might be a girl but is not certain. Says she is only 65% sure. So I am going to stick to buying neutral colours. Baby is healthy and was well but I have a low lying placenta so going back for another scan at 36 weeks.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Gabrielle, sorry to hear you're poorly and in pain. I hope you can rest and take things easy and that you are feeling better in no time! Illness is never fun, and pain is always a bit of a misery, but just think it will all be worth it in the end :D
:hugs:
Shadow xx


----------



## Zoya

babyboo29 said:


> Congrats Nuttymummy! we went for our 20 wk scan today and baby was keeps its legs closed so sonographer could not really tell, she says should thought it might be a girl but is not certain. Says she is only 65% sure. So I am going to stick to buying neutral colours. Baby is healthy and was well but I have a low lying placenta so going back for another scan at 36 weeks.

ohhhhhhhhh honey..........sorry that you couldn't find out the sex.......same happned with me,.........but most imp. thing is baby is healthy and fine:happydance::happydance:

congrats :muaha::muaha:


----------



## Pippin

Aww great to come on here and read all this. Congrats all. Feeling pretty down today as things just haven't gone right and I'm so shattered but in true gorgeous baby style he's been giving me little pokes since I have sat down just to cheer me up (those that remember he did it for Ofsted too) and reading all these lovely posts have really lifted my spirits (although lifting energy levels would be nice too lol)

Hope you lovely ladies have had a better day than me. xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww Pips, don't be down honey! Let those cute little nudges cheer you up :D
I'm afraid I've had a fabulous day with our LOVELY new doggie, my mum and brother came round, mum with her 1 year old lab Anna and my bro with his 3 year old collie Rosie. Ben (our collie) and Rosie REALLY hit it off, and we all had a lovely day on the beach :D
Although at one point I did desperately need the loo (little guy was leaning right on my bladder I think!) but two separate public loos were all locked up and I had to walk right along the beach to find an open one!! I was so relieved when it was open hehe...

Sprinkling happy :dust: on you all :D

Shadow xx


----------



## nuttymummy

babyboo...i have low lying placenta too....and they keeping an eye on the kidneys....go back at 32 weeks to check. they said it was strange that ive had a low lying placenta twice now!!! with my son....and now with this one!! hopefully it will move like it did last time!!


----------



## jelr

Thanks Smith87999, I can't wait until there are strong kicks so as I'm sure - ha I will probably wish I was back here then. 

Gabrielle - I'm so sorry that you are not well and in so much pain. hope you are feeling better soon. :hug:

Babyboo - So sorry to hear you couldn't find out what the sex was - but its good to know bubs is doing so well.

Pippin - So sorry your feeling down, I hope the little nudges cheer you up, why dont you have a relaxing bath and get an early night and tomorrow is another day and hopefully you will feel better and less tired. :hug:

ShadowRat - I'm delighted you are feeling so good - I'm having a very good day myself, for not reason what so ever I'm just in really good form today and am enjoying being pregnant for once.

Nuttymummy and babyboo - sorry to hear about your low lying placentas and hope they do move for you both.
I'm going to join ShadowRat and springle some happy dust for you all. :dust:


----------



## Pippin

Aww you girls are just amazing thank you. Hubby cooked a nice dinner and now I'm tucked up in bed with a stretching bump! Think he's having a growth spurt today. Do any of your bumps ache sometimes?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I had an appointment with the "health educator" today, and we went in as usual, tried to check in at the counter and... they had no record of me having an appointment! The receptionist woman asked me if I had my appointment card and I said "Not with me." and she told us that we'd have to wait for a while because her schedule was full, so my bf said that we'd go home and get the appointment card for proof and we left. We come back and I showed them the appointment card and the same receptionist told us that we shouldn't have left in the first place because no one else was in line to see her and that now we had to wait just because we left! Grrrr. I was already annoyed at my last health educator appointment because the regular woman wasn't there and we had to see a different one. She's the one who messed up the appointment too.


----------



## tmr1234

Gabrielle hpe u feel better soon rest up chick.

pippin hope u have a better day today make hubby make a fuss of u.

waiting4baby hope the appointment went ok after all that. 

a.f.m i have a bad head today didnt drink anof water yesterday and paying for it today arrgg. Lucas is still kicking away dnt think this baby sleeps lol. My mum told me last night that there gunna buy the cotbed so thats the pram and cotbed that are geting bort for us yay cnt wait to start buying now just need to get room fin 1st.


----------



## Pippin

Waiting for Baby and tmr1234 sorry you both had a bit of a mare the last few days. I had a horrid week as you can see from earlier posts. Headaches happen easily for me now if I don't drink, it's as if the little one sucks it out of my head directly and bam instant headache.

I got cheered up this morning girls (thanks again I love you all for being so supportive) I received my first mother's day present which was a very large bunch of pink flowers, they were from two of my best friends who I love very dearly but haven't seen for sixth months. I was so thrilled I couldn't go back to sleep so in bed telling you guys. I think the weekend is looking up. I started a thread so we can all share our surprise gifts if we get any. Not counting on my husband but he is buying me a support pillow today so I'm going to count that too :blush: Hurrah for being a Mummy!!!


----------



## smith87999

Well all... have a wonderful weekend... mine is busy.. but should be fun... :happydance:

Gabreille.. sorry that you have the infection... those are miserable.. hope the drugs have started to kick in... :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

tmr1234 said:


> Gabrielle hpe u feel better soon rest up chick.
> 
> pippin hope u have a better day today make hubby make a fuss of u.
> 
> waiting4baby hope the appointment went ok after all that.
> 
> a.f.m i have a bad head today didnt drink anof water yesterday and paying for it today arrgg. Lucas is still kicking away dnt think this baby sleeps lol. My mum told me last night that there gunna buy the cotbed so thats the pram and cotbed that are geting bort for us yay cnt wait to start buying now just need to get room fin 1st.

Thank you, it did go alright. We finally got to ask what was going on with this testing that I thought was supposed to be done between 15 and 18 weeks, but she said that we still had time up to 20 weeks and to ask my OB at the next appointment and she'd order it for us. I can't wait to start buying either. I want to know when my baby shower is going to be and who's coming and what they're buying so that I can buy more! :hissy: :rofl:



Pippin said:


> Waiting for Baby and tmr1234 sorry you both had a bit of a mare the last few days. I had a horrid week as you can see from earlier posts. Headaches happen easily for me now if I don't drink, it's as if the little one sucks it out of my head directly and bam instant headache.
> 
> I got cheered up this morning girls (thanks again I love you all for being so supportive) I received my first mother's day present which was a very large bunch of pink flowers, they were from two of my best friends who I love very dearly but haven't seen for sixth months. I was so thrilled I couldn't go back to sleep so in bed telling you guys. I think the weekend is looking up. I started a thread so we can all share our surprise gifts if we get any. Not counting on my husband but he is buying me a support pillow today so I'm going to count that too :blush: Hurrah for being a Mummy!!!

It's okay! I always have trouble with those appointments, it seems, but it's okay. I bounce back!

I don't think I'll be getting anything for Mother's Day... probably ever, because I've always been horrible about remembering it for my mom, but she always tells me that it's okay because I show her enough appreciation as it is that we don't need a single, official day to do it.


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm so tired today, just want to go home and sleep but am at work till 9. :( Been a busy week, this is my 5th day working (usually do 3) and can't sleep in tomorrow as I arranged months ago to go see Alain de Botton, the philosopher, in a talk about pessimism (like I need any advice on that!!! I believe it's about the benefits of pessimism, how to make it work for you) with my cousin. Really don't want to go but won't let her down unless something really important came up (sleep not important enough). 

Saw midwife again on Mon, that was fine, and had appointment with perinatal psychiatry team yesterday before work (am being monitored for depression and anxiety because I have a long personal history of mental health stuff, plus a family history of depression, including PPD, which apparently puts me at very high risk). They were very very nice. I am lucky with my medical professionals so far.

Oh and I have developed a patch of rosacea on my cheek. Very pretty (not). Anybody else got this?

Baby seems ok, heart pounds away when I listen in and bump has really popped out this week. Very hard to hide it at work now. And the kicks! It makes me so happy to feel baby move around.

Congrats to all who know what team they're on! My scan isn't till a week on Tuesday. Fiance wants to know what sex baby is but I am secretly hoping baby keeps its legs shut. I'd like a surprise but if we can find out we will.


----------



## leo

:hug:hi girls glad every one seems ok well a got some maternity
trousers today from next some linen ones a black pair and one pair there so comfy been trying to where old ones and there just hurt now. so happy

well bump coming now so happy about . not felt baby today so stressing abit hopefully it will move latter tonight .:hug:


----------



## jelr

Hi girls - had to tell you all but we were very bold and bought our pram today. I know its extremely early but It is a whole combination set and was marked down from &#8364;1400 to &#8364;1150, so I couldn't leave it there as that is a lot off and will come in handy to buy something else and the shop were brilliant and are going to store it until we need it. I'm so over the moon with it, I wish I could have brought it home and played with it, but am too superstitious.

Here is the link if you want a peep https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-skate-grape/156879700/type-i/

Its great it is a proper lie down pram and then turns into a pushchair for later and it also has a car seat which also combines as a travel system and the best thing I think is it has a stand, so it can be used as a kind of moses basket for bubs to lie in during the day in the living room or it can be used for night time if we are away instead of having to drag the crib with us. DH keeps laughing at me cause I'm like a child all day. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

we got a bottle stemer yesterday 1/2 price and oh was like ur not playing utill till lucas is here i seid well i need to see if it is working he just tuted and walked away. Men why dnt they get we need to try things lol

lucas was very unacctive yesterday hardley moved at all but gave me a big kick this am and woke me uplol loving it.

Happy Mouthers day!!!!

i will try and upload a almost 21wk pic today som time 

take care s


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: 18 weeks today and it's mothering sunday......AND baby is flying around my tummy this morning making himself known awwww I love him so much! Wondered whether it was just muscles or something but when I got the doppler out he was all over the shop. Hurrah for wiggly babies :wohoo: 

ps. No presents from DH but didn't really expect much, not shallow I promise but was hoping for a little card (on valentines day he wrote to us both you see)


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Aww you girls are just amazing thank you. Hubby cooked a nice dinner and now I'm tucked up in bed with a stretching bump! Think he's having a growth spurt today. Do any of your bumps ache sometimes?

Yea, totally!! I had one yesterday, little aches and stretches in my tumtum and it feels like bump is expanding!! I quite like it, but I do worry that it means that stretchmarks may be on their way :( Ah well, it will all be worth it in the end :D

I've not had any kind of anything for Mother's Day, but I am fine with that, as I think of this as my last Mother's Day NOT being a mum! Also, my OH (bless him) is really really rubbish with birthdays and gifts and cards and such! That is all my territory, and I'm happy to keep it that way hehe!

jelr, your pram looks awesome, but I was shocked to hear what you paid for it.... Surely 1150 Euros is a lot?!? When I look that model up, it's selling for £575, which is about 612 EUR at today's rate... Well anyway, it is very awesome, I'm so glad you love it :D I wouldn't worry about buying it "early" either: We got ours when I was just 12 weeks!!! Ours is an all-in-one model too, and when it is a carry cot it rocks gently which is sweet :D

It's so great to hear that everyone is having lots of movement now! I still adore it when my little boy wiggles around in there, but last night he kept me awake for AGES with some very strong kicking!! I could feel it strongly with my hands from the outside, and I told a sleepy OH that if he wanted to put his hands on bump now then he'd feel proper kicking going on, but he groggily moaned at me and said "tomorrow". I let him sleep! lol... I'm sure it won't be long till he's feeling it too :D

Sending sunny Mother's Day vibes to all of you!! Off to walk lovely Ben on the beach now, he is currently sunbathing in the back garden, bless him!!

Shadow xx


----------



## Pippin

It's great isn't it Shadow and I have to agree 1150 sounds a lot but then I guess we do have great sales on at the moment and the exchange rate might have gotten better.

Just realised that I have gone up a box on my ticker :yipee: pointless telling you all but it seems two minutes ago that I went up the last one. :wohoo: for time flying by!!!


----------



## smith87999

My tummy feels tender and kind of sore all along the bottom of it... I just popped (my bump) in the last few days :happydance: so I am thinking that it is just growing pains. But I was at a wedding reception last night... and it was driving me nuts... besides that ... all is well... :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Glad all is well with everyone. Happy mothers day to you ladies....! Mothers day here in the US isnt untill May though. :(

Quick update on me...still in lots of pain with the stones, was in the er on friday night b/c i couldnt urinate on my own.....got sent home 5hours later, then went to clinic on sat morning was getting admitted t the hospital......refused to so am home now. I'm at home cathing my bladder everytime i feel full...b/c i'm unable to pee on my own!!! Talk about fun eh!:( So seeing urologist and ob tomorrow. Gotta get this straigthened out!

Still not feeling much movement...come on my placenta is posterior and this is my 3rd!!!1 :( I had a scan friday night and asked what baby was.......but cord was in the way so she couldnt tell me....:(:( I'm DYING TO KNOW

WEll Talk to you later ladies take care!:)


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Happy mothers day to you all. :hug:

I know &#8364;1150 sounds huge compared to the UK prices on the website but unfortunately for anything decent over here in Ireland that is what you will pay. I have checked and checked. I first of all thought it would be much cheaper when I looked up the mamas and papas website as the exchange rate is so good, but unfortunately they have a euro price too and if you are buying with a euro credit or debit card they charge you their euro rate and not the one matching the exchange rate. I have also tried a few shops and they all get the same price even as retailers from mamas and papas, so it would have cost me the &#8364;1400 if I had of bought it direct from them.

Ireland is extremely expensive for most things and it is more noticable now that the exchange rate is so good in the UK, before we kept saying that the reason things were dearer over here is because the euro was much higher than the pound. My brother lives in London and he was home a few weeks ago and he couldn't believe the difference he noticed, he got very little euro for his pound and he had spent a fortune in the few days.

Normally it annoys me so much because I hate the way we are ripped off over here, but I think it is so cute I dont care at the moment and I got a bargain compared to what I should have paid for it and I did get all the trimmings included like the stand, the base for the car seat, rain covers for both the pram and car seat, insect net and a mattress so its not so bad - Aren't the all in ones so handy Shadow, I dont feel as bad now that I know you bought at 12 weeks.

I can't wait to feel the baby kicking from the outside and especially for DH as he will be amazed.

Thats great you moved up a box pippin I am 18 weeks on Tuesday so I'm delighted to hear I will be moving up too.

Sorry to hear some of you girls are getting some bump pain, hope it is not too bad and Gabrielle you poor thing - I'm so sorry you are feeling so unwell, you are really not having an easy time of it. I really hope it all gets sorted soon :hug:

Scan tomorrow girls so can't wait, I bet I wont sleep a wink tonight. :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thank you Jeir! I hope so too.....I can't keep cathing myself...its getting quite painful!!:(

Good luck for your scan tomorrow!!:) How exciting. Hope all is well with baby.....and of course hopefully you find out what peanut is!!!!! ENJOY~


----------



## tmr1234

gabrielle :hugs: hope things start looking up 4 u soon chick.

i got a home well school made card from my son and some chocs and flowers for mouthers day. Lucas has been really still the last few day he has give my the odd kick but thats it must of tiderd him self out lol


----------



## philly_bear24

29th for me!!! Seems ages away but I bet it will come along soooo fast xxx


----------



## ckc

Hello Everyone!!

I am sorry I haven't been round lately, as I moved I didn't have internet in the new apartment, it was pure torture :hissy: 
First of congratulations to everyone that found out the sex of the baby!! it has been really lovely to read your post about it! Shadow you were right!!! it is a boy!!!:happydance:
For the girls that posted belly pictures: you all look beautiful!!\\:D/
I STILL DON'T HAVE A BUMP :cry: the good news is, I feel my baby kicking, punching and moving several times a day :wohoo: it makes me feel so happy!! 
I can even see it from outside my belly!!! isn't that amazing???


Now that I have internet I can check in more often. We are still yellow team!!!

Love and hugs to all of you and your growing cute bumps!!


----------



## leo

hi girls feel better soon gab.i have got my scan in 10 days cant wait but i im a bit scared take care gem xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Horray ckc!!! So great to have you back honey! :D Yes, I was right about it being a boy, and we are SO delighted :D We're calling him by his name every day now, I'm afraid you guys will have to wait for the big announcement of his name for a while yet, though :) How's your new place ckc?? Hope you're settling in as well as we have in our new place!

Gabrielle, so sorry to hear that you are going through this :( I really hope it gets sorted out fairly soon and that you're not in too much pain sweetie: Sounds like no fun at all to have to cath yourself every time you feel "full"! :hugs:

Jelr, I totally get it about the irish prices, and I feel for you honey! But you DID get a fantastic saving on that all-in-one, and it is really sweet :D I might have to get our all-in-one out again later and have a little play with it! Hehe...

Smith, woohoo for your bump finally "popping"!! It's so cool to be able to push it out and let the whole world know you're preggers :D I'm sure the little aches and pains you've been having are just bubs growing in there and stretching about. 

I'm off to Physio later for my new 20 week + regime for home: I had a routine for home for the first half, but now that bump is big she will have to reassess me and change things up a bit. I've been pretty active lately (walking Ben once a day is surprisingly tiring, although OH does 3 walks a day and I just try to come along for one of them if I can... Yesterday we took my wheelchair for the first time, and Ben was so good at walking alongside it!)

Catch you all soon :)

Shadow xx


----------



## nuttymummy

hiya girls........just noticed my name is still blue on the first page....i want it PINK PINK PINK!! :rofl: im so chuffed to be having a girl!!

only problem is though....that my placenta is slightly hanging over my cervix and if it doesnt move it will be a C section!!!
i cant do 2 much lifting or any intercourse either :( coz it puts extra strain on it.
But I would never do anything to harm my little princess!!! so ive got my feet up and im here on BnB!!

anyone else got scans today?


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey nutty, good plan on keeping your feet up!! Try not to stress about the placenta: It may well move on its own, and if not, there are much worse things than a C-Section, so not the end of the world, eh? :) Hope your princess is keeping well in there :D

Re: Colours on the main page... I think Cleckner is still away, think she'll be back in April, so we'll have to be patient until then as nobody else can edit her post on the front page. I can't wait to be "proper" blue either! Hehe

Shadow xx


----------



## nuttymummy

congrats on your little boy!! i have a boy already....they are so loving! 
i also had a low placenta with him too and it moved...but midwife said it was strange to have it twice!! just my luck i suppose!


----------



## Hannah

Hi, I just got back from my scan and have found out am on Team pink!! So excited, almost cried when they told me. My husband really wanted a little girl so am so pleased for him!


----------



## Zoya

congrats Hannah.............very happy for you...
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## nuttymummy

congrats hannah!! im having a little girl too....which was OH's choice!! congrats!!! bet your sooo happy! xx


----------



## leo

hi girls just thought id let you all no im having a good day baby is moving loads im so happy xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hannah!!! YAY...CONGRATS on Team PINK!!!

It's nice to see more pink....but I"m just praying thats the team i'm on !! lol

Nutty...I had a marginal previa with my second baby and it did move up...but ended up having a c section due to other complications.....:( But honestly c sections are EASY. I felt better then i did after a vaginal. But on the other hand its sooo unnatural....ya know.

I'm sure if it moved up last time it should this time. It's actually common to have them again the more babies you have. I had the marignal last time....and now i have a TOTAL!!!...:( I'm on modiifed bedrest and it will be full bedrest later on b/c i am bleeding quite a bit from it. BLah!

Thanks for all the get wells.....!:) I'm still not urinating on my own...currently waiting the uroligist to call as well as my ob to see what the plan is. I still havent passed any stones either...:(

Glad all is well with everyone!!! I want to feel baby more though


----------



## Pippin

Hey girls, hope your all having a good monday. My LO has started kicking me (well more pokes than kicks :rofl:) such a great feeling.

Fingers crossed all your placenta's move up :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey girls felt my 1st kick today - well like pippin said more of a poke :rofl: soooo amazing though :cry: :D

My laptop is broke so jst a quicky cos i had to tell you~!! will catch up with you all soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## PrincessSoph

hey girls jsut to let you no im on team pink too :cloud9:


----------



## Ducky77

Congrat for hannah and JW :), arrghhh I can't wait to know what team I am on :) 2 more days for me for OB appointment, but my OB hasn't scheduled my USG yet, hopefully I can do it on the same day.

My baby moves alot, I started to see the patern too :) mostly I feel him wriggling and kicking, really can't wait to have the usg appointment. I wish time fly fast, I really want to hold my LO.


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey ladies, I'm glad to see that you are all doing so well, and congrats to all those who have found out if their bumps are blue or pink in the last few days! :)

Am I the only person who is still experiencing sickness? :( Since I had a tummy bug 3 weeks ago I am still retching in the mornings or if I smell something strong, and I've been sick twice since saturday :( I really hope it passes soon.
Also went to my GP today as I've been having headaches for the last couple of weeks. Everything looks OK (BP, protein, sugar, etc.) so she prescribed me some stronger painkillers and I just have to hope the headaches and the sickness ease soon I guess. At least bubs seems to be doing fine - so it will all be worth it I hope! :)

Good luck to you ladies having scans soon - seems a long time until mine on 14th April, but we're staying on team yellow anyhow, so it will just be a healthcheck for baby. :) Can't wait to see him / her again though!


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> hey girls felt my 1st kick today - well like pippin said more of a poke :rofl: soooo amazing though :cry: :D
> 
> My laptop is broke so jst a quicky cos i had to tell you~!! will catch up with you all soon xxxxxxxx

:yipee: great isn't it. I'm feeling it loads the last two days and now so hope this is the start of regular movements :yipee:


----------



## tillymum

Jai_Jai said:


> hey girls felt my 1st kick today - well like pippin said more of a poke :rofl: soooo amazing though :cry: :D

I've been getting lots of 'pokes' too since saturday, such an amazing feeling. Can't wait till DH can feel them too! First poke was during the Ireland/Wales rugby match on sat (i'm Irish DH is Welsh!) so we reckon it's got to be a boy and a rugby player!


----------



## smith87999

Jai and Pippin ... Congrats on feeling baby move..... it is so nice to know they are well and kicking around in there... :happydance:

Hannah and JW... so exciting to be on the pink team... :wohoo:

I have my scan tomorrow at 1:30... and can not wait... although we are not finding out what we are having... but you can bet I will be trying to figure it out myself...

It is always so amazing to see the baby in there... I think it makes the husbands more excited too... they kinda get a glimps of what is going on inside of us... :happydance:


----------



## Tacey

Kaygeebee- you are not alone! I have only had one day where I haven't been sick since I was about 7 weeks. Nowhere near as bad as I was though!

Congratulations to all the ladies on having your scans - I can't wait to see my little jumping bean again! So exciting!

I'm getting kicks that are stronger and stronger now. It makes me feel so connected, and I'm starting to feel relaxed about the pregnancy for the first time. We're so fortunate, ladies!


----------



## m_t_rose

I still have not gotten any kicks or nudges or pokes or anything!!! I know all is well in there since I have my doppler but I just want to feel something soon. 

DH decided he didn't want to know the sex of the baby so I have to keep it a secret for 5 long months. I am only telling my mom and sister so they can help with the baby's room. 

Good luck to anyone who is having there scan in the next few days. Two weeks until mine. Yay!!


----------



## tmr1234

ckc glad to see u back and yay about feeling seeing bubs

Hannah congrats on the pick bump

jai_jai congrats on feeling 1st kick

jays_wife cngrats on team pink

smith877999 good luck with ur sacn today

a.f.m Nothing new from me babys just started kick so think he wants food lol. finshed painting lucas' room yesterday just ned the border now then can start buying what we need yay. not going to mad this time bort evey thing u cud ever need last time and didnt use 1/2 of it. mum has started buying nappes and wips every wk now for us so should have loads by the time he comes.


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm half way today! Yay! Never though I'd make it to 20 weeks :D

One week till the SCAN. 

very sorry to hear some of you are still feeling sick - was just thinking yesterday how my energy came back so much at about 15 weeks, and I wouldn't have said I was that bad! well, I was drained, I guess, and queasy, but not much actual throwing up. you have my sympathies, ladies.

m t rose - I didn't feel a thing till I was 19 weeks, then in the last week baby has been making its presence felt! last night there was a party going on in there. I'm sure you won't have long to wait, though I know what it's like waiting. I was v grateful for my doppler, too, it's extremely reassuring.

have found that if I cannot locate baby on the doppler sometimes, if I get up and walk around and then try the doppler from a standing position, I find the hb right away. there have been a few scary moment recently, with baby moving around so much and being tricky to get at.


----------



## Loo

mtrose - you aren't the only one! I am not really feeling anything yet either. I've had a couple of times when I thought it might have been a movement, but its gone before I can tell! And it's only been infrequent.

So I am jealously watching on as everyone else says about the joys of feeling them and hoping our time comes soon.

x


----------



## costgang

hi everyone, im not getting any movements either, thought i was abnormal, but youve all made me realise im not, i know everything is ok, coz ive got a doppler to, thank god for the doppler:happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Update from me....saw the urologist yesterday....one of my uterers are blocked so that is why I'm unable to urinate. :( We decided to continue straight cathing myself for about a week and then hopefullly the stone will pass. i did pass two yesterday!!!:( SO painful...they actually came through the catherter and they were like apple seeds!!!! If in a week i'm not urinating on my own then i MUST get renal stents....NO! I had those last time and they are so painful...:( Pray that my stones pass. 
Oh some good news is my next scan is April 7th....so PRAYING to hear pink that day. hehe. Then at 23weeks i start seeing ob doc once a week, NST's twice a week, and BPP once a week.....so VERY busy..but have to make sure my LO is safe! 

Glad everyone is finding out the sex and are happy with it!:) And those of you on team yellow how exciting..I envy you!;) 

First timers..i bet your LOVING the baby moving...simply AMAZING isn't it!!! CONGRATS to all of us...but specially you first timers! 

Take care girls...:)


----------



## Pippin

Aww Gabrielle so sorry to hear you are having a rough time with the stones, I hope they pass quickly. I've never had them but can imagine just how horrid it can be. I had a pretty horrid day so I went on my first retail therapy session for the baby, now worried I've jinxed it :dohh: but I have been very good up until now. I have some mega cute romp suits and pj's awwwww!! I could get used to this shopping!


----------



## Zoya

:hugs: very sorry dear Gabrielle that you are going through this.........I can't:hugs: even imagine it........hope you feel better soon :hug:

girls who hasn't felt any movements yet, hope they can feel it soon....:happydance:

my weekend was good ..............i orderd pizza from domino and it came 45minutes late so got that for free :yipee:
and got 2 mat. trouser :blush:...........very nice :happydance:

good luck girls who have their scan coming days............we are getting colorful.........its amazing.....i think we are having a tough competition b/w blue/pink...........so many little girls these days..wohoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jelr

Ah Gabrielle you poor thing, those stones sound excruiating and I hate to wish you any pain at all but I do hope they pass soon so you dont have to get the stents. You surely will be busy.

Hannah and Jays wife - congrats on the pink bumps and to anyone else who has had their scans. - Hannah did I see on another post that you getting married on Sunday - Congrats and hope you have a fantastic day. Xx

We had ours yesterday and even though we are on team yellow it was amazing as before they were only in the epu and the screen was beside me and very hard to see from the bed. DH got to see much more, but for this one they had another screen on the wall in front. We got to see all the spine bones and leg and arm bones, and we could even see bubs nose it was so clear. He or She gave a little wave and was trying to suck their toes - so it was amazing I'm on cloud nine :cloud9:

The radiologist wrote that I have a posterior placenta that reaches to **** but clear, and I can't read the bit in the middle but I'm presuming it is nearly at my uterus, so I'm hoping mine doesn't move and to all you who it is covering already I hope it does move.

Congrats to all you feeling movement for the first time - I'm feeling a few nudges also in the last few days along with more vibrations.

Shadow did you take out your all in one and have a little play lol - It sounds like you will be busy in the hospital too. Is your 20 + physio very hard??

Zoya that is class getting your pizza for free lol - only right too leaving a pregnant woman for 45 mins without pizza is not on. lol

Well we are off to see the consultant tomorrow for the first time so looking forward to that. Xx


----------



## staceymy

Aww im sorry to hear about that Gabrielle. I cant imagine the pain.

Got 6 days left till my scan & we find out what team were on.


----------



## leo

staceymy said:


> Aww im sorry to hear about that Gabrielle. I cant imagine the pain.
> 
> Got 6 days left till my scan & we find out what team were on.

hi hun hun i got my scan in 7 days . so scared but cant wait wish i could fast forward a week .really hope all is ok and i can find out want where cooking :hug:


----------



## avabear73

Gabrielle - that sounds horrid, I hope you feel better soon. :hug:

As far as movements go, I've only started feeling things over the last couple of days. Just lots of little pops and over the weekend I had stretching sensations, which were a little odd! I feel more pops in the morning, so hopefully they'll get stronger and more frequent soon. It's an amazing feeling though, at least I hope it's the baby LOL.

Wish me luck folks, we have the 20 week scan tomorrow. We're staying on team yellow (hospital policy plus hubby is adamant he doesn't want to know!) but we just want to know everything is OK. Will let you know how it goes when we get back :) Our appointment is late morning but I won't be able to get online until the evening probably, but with a bit of luck if I've gotten any new photos I'll have them scanned in and ready to go!


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Luck avabear! Exciting to be on team yellow !:) Hope all goes well and enjoy seeing your little one!:)

Girls i FINALLY got a proper kick last night...it acutally hurt and startled me..haha. Then i was lying on the couch with hubby and put my hand on my belly and i could feel two tiny kicks..even from the outside!:) I tried to show hubby but of course baby stopped moving then. hehe So exciting ....i LOVE this stage!

Thanks for all the get wells girls! LUV YA


----------



## Zoya

good luck for your scan avabear...............:hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Good luck Ava, it's always the BEST seeing your little one on that screen :D I get another one in 3 weeks, I'm so lucky!! Hehe...

Gabrielle, you are doing SO well with all that horrible stones stuff, you always keep a really bright outlook, well done girl! I really hope they pass soon too, and that you can get on with feeling those awesome little pops and kicks!! :hugs:

jelr, I absolutely DID take out the all-in-one, and I also took out all the baby clothes we're got so far from various people, and... *ahem* ... certainly did NOT dress my baby-sized teddy up in the clothes and put him in the pram and push him around the house... :blush: *ahem*... The all-in-one is just as cool as I remembered from before it went in the cupboard!

OOOHHH and.... OUR COT CAME TODAY!! We were totally shocked, they said it wouldn't be ready to dispatch until mid April, and that they'd phone us and arrange a time and day for delivery, but they just delivered it today without a word! We're delighted to get it early though, and even though OH insisted on not putting it together until we've decorated the nursery, I had fun taking it out of the packaging and having a good old look! It's gonna be so great when we get bedding and all the cute stuff to go with it! :happydance:

:hug: to all!
Shadow xxxx


----------



## avabear73

Woo hoo congrats on the cot! You're really organised! We did pick a nursery set this week, so we're making progress I suppose LOL!!


----------



## Pippin

DH just felt the baby :happydance: Baby was doing this weird trembly move (he's been perfecting it the last two days) and DH could feel it too from the outside. Want him to feel the kicking really but they are less predictable and don't last long enough in the same place. :yipee: though for first outside feeling. Also do you think you get a bigger baby if you feel it earlier?? Just wondering if this one is going to be a 10Lber!!!!(we're both very tall and big) :dohh:


----------



## smith87999

Hey gals... I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all is well... even though this is my fourth I learned a lot about what they get out of the scan... 

Did you know that when they check the fluid level around baby they can tell that baby's kidneys, bladder and urethra are all working.. they looked at baby's stomach and saw fluid in it.. so that means baby is swallowing and that the esophagus and stomach are working too.. truely amazing... 

And we stayed on team yellow... I tried to guess but I have no idea... I am attaching a super quick clip from the ultrasound .... baby was soooo cute... 

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/th_SMITHLAURA20090324134726641.jpg

https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/f...4134726641.flv


----------



## Pippin

smith87999 said:


> Hey gals... I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all is well... even though this is my third I learned a lot about what they get out of the scan...
> 
> Did you know that when they check the fluid level around baby they can tell that baby's kidneys, bladder and urethra are all working.. they looked at baby's stomach and saw fluid in it.. so that means baby is swallowing and that the esophagus and stomach are working too.. truely amazing...
> 
> And we stayed on team yellow... I tried to guess but I have no idea... I am attaching a super quick clip from the ultrasound .... baby was soooo cute...
> 
> https://s238.photobucket.com/albums...=view&current=SMITHLAURA20090324134726641.flv

Aww cute and congratulations. xxx


----------



## Pippin

Keep the link (you must have change it whilst I was watching) we can't see the video hon. x


----------



## smith87999

I think I fixed it ... I get so confused about which of the 5 different links to use... :blush:


----------



## kaygeebee

Yep - if you click on it it works - super cute! Congrats!

:happydance:


----------



## rosie9

Aww! That little baby is so cute!
I haven't been keeping up with this thread but if you are still adding names to the list my due date is aug 2


----------



## Gabrielle

Very cute my dear! congrats that all is well!:) Wish we could guess the sex...i'm DYING to know if you got your little princess in there!!!:)

Isn't it amazing how much they can tell. I have learned alot as they scan me weekly and they have to look so much into things...so I swear i could be a u/s tech...haha!:0
Like being a nurse though.


----------



## m_t_rose

I am pretty sure I felt a kick today. I was laying on my tummy and in the same spot 4 times I got kind of a nudge and then one really strong nudge like the baby was saying please stop laying on me!


----------



## tmr1234

good luck for your scan today avabear

Gabrielle yay on feeling bubs and hope evey thing turn out ok and u can enjoy the rest of ur preg

smith87999 glad scan went well

yay every 1 is starting to feel there bubs it is so nice but just wait untill we are 30+ wks and trying to sleep and get the really hard sore kicks lol.

a.f.m. nothing really new i have a midwife appt tomorrw to get my matb1 form and the form for the £190.00. got to ask her about the pain in my leg as well as it is reall hurting.
my son has started to talk to lucas now and calling him by hes name 

take care s


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies, I was lying in bed this morning with my hand on my little bump and felt baby kicking - it was soo cool!:happydance:


----------



## avabear73

We're back from the scan - it was fantastic! Baby is perfect, and was really cute actually, lots of moving around and making faces! What an incredible experience. Sad though that the next time we see him/her it will be when it's born ... that's a long time away!


----------



## jelr

Congrats to all you feeling movement or kicks especially you Gabrielle as you deserve it (well not the painful part) with all you have been through.

Avabear79 and Smith 87999 - Delighted ur scans went so well.

Shadow - ha ha that is class I can imagine you ahem not pusing the pram around the house ahem without the teddy in it. I'm delighted your cot came too.

We started getting a few bits with our shopping this week. pampers newborn and johnsons were on special, so we decided what a time as any to start.

Also Cleckner when you are back from hols can you change me back from the 25th august to the 21st please.

We had our consultants appointment on Wed and it went really well, he checked over the scan pics and thinks everything looks perfect and that they read the 21st which was my own original dates but then the early scans put me at the 25th so I'm delighted that we have jumped 4 days up the queue to meet our little one:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## smith87999

tilly and m-t ... isn't it wonderful... I love feeling baby... even further along when it gets uncomfortable.. at least you know they are well in there...

jelr... yeah to move the dates up... gotta love that... four more days down in the blink of and eye...:yipee:

tmr... I had the leg pain too.. it hurt ...but mine eventually went away... hope yours does too...

Ava... congrats on the happy scan... I love them... hated to leave....


----------



## tmr1234

Avabear79 glad scan went well

i had a really really bad pain in my gron agane last night but it was shooting across the front and back of my pelvis and down my leg and my foot was tingling iwas geting really worred iam m/w today so i will ask her what she thinks.


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies congrats on all your lovely scans - so exciting!

I've got my anomoly scan on Wednesday the 1st, because the consultant dated me incorrectly and because the unit will be closed for the 2nd wk in April so I will only be 18 wks, (even though I'm officially dated 19wks)do you think this will be ok to only be 18wks gone for the scan. My MW said that if they think it's too early to see everything they will send me home and call me back 2wks later! Just has me feeling like a fraud going in early:blush:

Also anyone else just feel like they just have a big fat tummy and don't look pregnant? When I have my clothes off you can def see a little bump and DH and I notice the difference, but with my clothes on I just look like I've been eating all the pies! Everyone is telling me I don't look pregnant - so flippin annoying. Maybe I'll start wearing a belly top to prove it!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

tmr1234 said:


> Avabear79 glad scan went well
> 
> i had a really really bad pain in my gron agane last night but it was shooting across the front and back of my pelvis and down my leg and my foot was tingling iwas geting really worred iam m/w today so i will ask her what she thinks.

good luck at mw - i would be really interested to know what she says about it as have had bad pains in my pelvis acroos the back so sore that i can hardly stand let alone walk so would like to know if it is something to worry about, gonna ring my mw and ask her next week.

Congrats on everyone feeling kicks!! awww Gabs how u feeling now? anymore stones passed? glad u got a proper kick :wohoo:

well i dont have much to report, i told work i was preg and they were not happy at all, but i got offered another job which know i am preg and are still happy for me to work there, so with less pressure and more security i am taking this job and hope to start next week. also feeling jellytot moving alot more now, just cant wait for DF to feel our lil bubs!!

:hugs: to all and hope u all enjoy your scans!!:cloud9:


----------



## ShadowRat

tillymum said:


> Also anyone else just feel like they just have a big fat tummy and don't look pregnant? When I have my clothes off you can def see a little bump and DH and I notice the difference, but with my clothes on I just look like I've been eating all the pies! Everyone is telling me I don't look pregnant - so flippin annoying. Maybe I'll start wearing a belly top to prove it!:rofl::rofl:

Yes!!! I am totally feeling like this. For me there are two things that are heightening the look of flabbiness rather than pregnancy: I have a hip support belt which sits under bump and holds my hips quite strongly in place. Because it has to be so tight to support properly, it gives me horrible "muffin-top" !!! OH insists that he has seen much worse muffin top (lol) but that doesn't make me feel much better!! Also, because of that lack of underwire in my maternity/nursing bra, my big huge maternity boobs are tending to "squelch" outwards, making me look really wide from the front!! Bump is getting pretty big now, but in clothes (like you, tilly) I think I just look like a flabby old heifer beast!!! 

Ah well, not much to be done about it really, and I'm keen to get back my svelte figure (lol!!) after my little boy is born! I'm gonna try not to stress about it until then :D

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehe I've just had a little peek at the September club in here: They have "Team green" for unknown gender instead of team yellow: Green?!? Green is snot colour!!! LOL

We're way cooler than them hehehehe

That was all! Just felt like sharing lol

S xx


----------



## angelstardust

I'm 18 weeks today! It feels like a landmark :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

angelstardust said:


> I'm 18 weeks today! It feels like a landmark :happydance:

:wohoo: Nice one! :D It's going by pretty quickly now eh??

xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay girls.....I have barely felt ANY movement for a few days..I know I"m only 17wks 5days...but dont you think thats werid....my placenta is posterior and this is my thrid baby.......or am i just being a paronid freak?


----------



## Ducky77

Gabrielle said:


> Okay girls.....I have barely felt ANY movement for a few days..I know I"m only 17wks 5days...but dont you think thats werid....my placenta is posterior and this is my thrid baby.......or am i just being a paronid freak?

when I was 17 weeks, I can't feel my baby for 2 days straight, that's freak me out, but I tried to calm down and it moves again at last.

If you are really worried, call your doctor, better be check on than worrying you out and make you stress

Have you tried to drink something cold and sweet? ice cream? My LO usually have some reaction on cold milk and ice cream.


----------



## Ducky77

I will be having my gender scan on Monday at 3pm urrghhh..I am very excited and can't wait until Monday, I was hoping my OB would let me have my USG on last wed when I went there for check up but since this is not an emergency they won't allow me to do it on the same day. Isn't it ridicilous? it really pissed me off but well...at least I don't have to wait for 1 week, just 5 days for my ultrasound.

Monday please come soon!! :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Ducky. It just seems like I havent felt baby at all since umm....Tuesday and I felt baby alot on tuesday. I just wonder b/c I'm still early but i swear i felt my last baby alot at 17wks...? I'm sure baby is fine and yes i've tried to drink some juice b/c thats what they make me drink when i get my biophyiscal scans...but it hasnt helped. I havent felt anything whatsoever....but i'm sure baby is fine.......

Going to read into alittle more i guess.

Good luck for you scan!!! How exciting...are you hoping for a certain gender?? My scan is April 7th and i''m kinda nervous because I'm sure i'll KNOW for sure then.....which will be nice so if it is a girl i'm getting rid of all our boys old clothes b/c we have about 12 bins full!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, I didn't feel my LO for a few days last week despite trying cold drinks, chocolate, fizzy pop he/she refused to budge but is now back to bouncing around! I think they just have quiet periods still at this stage and I don't think it is any real cause for concern (i was in a bit of a panic though!!)


----------



## Ducky77

Gabrielle said:


> Thanks Ducky. It just seems like I havent felt baby at all since umm....Tuesday and I felt baby alot on tuesday. I just wonder b/c I'm still early but i swear i felt my last baby alot at 17wks...? I'm sure baby is fine and yes i've tried to drink some juice b/c thats what they make me drink when i get my biophyiscal scans...but it hasnt helped. I havent felt anything whatsoever....but i'm sure baby is fine.......
> 
> Going to read into alittle more i guess.
> 
> Good luck for you scan!!! How exciting...are you hoping for a certain gender?? My scan is April 7th and i''m kinda nervous because I'm sure i'll KNOW for sure then.....which will be nice so if it is a girl i'm getting rid of all our boys old clothes b/c we have about 12 bins full!!!


I am sure the LO is fine, he/she probably just prepare him/herself for grow sprout :) Don't stress yourself ok! it won't good for u and the LO too.

I am hoping for boy, the LO would be my last baby. Dunno...but I don't really expecting to have a girl, dunno why. I like boy more than girl, but any thing is fine for me. I have boy's and girl's name ready for LO :)


----------



## avabear73

Speaking of getting your figure back, I've been told by several people that breastfeeding "will help you get your figure back faster". Trouble is, I don't want this one back. Can we choose? Because I'd quite like Myleene Klass' figure instead. LOL.


----------



## leo

hi every been away or a couple of days due top lap top charger breaking.
just thought id let you no felt baby for 1st time on the out side last night so happy got my scan on 2nd cant wait im counting down lol xxx


----------



## maman09

Hi ladies I'm a late joiner to the Official August Mummies Club - just discovered this forum, it's fantastic. relaxing at home for a change (had car accident yesterday, all well though for baby, thank goodness). Expecting baby boy on 3rd August, so please add me to team blue. Lots of love.


----------



## tillymum

angelstardust said:


> I'm 18 weeks today! It feels like a landmark :happydance:

:happydance: congrats I'll be joining you on sunday - your ticker is so cute it says it's started hicupping already


----------



## tillymum

Gabrielle said:


> Okay girls.....I have barely felt ANY movement for a few days..I know I"m only 17wks 5days...but dont you think thats werid....my placenta is posterior and this is my thrid baby.......or am i just being a paronid freak?

I'm the same - felt lots of movment yesterday morning and not much if any since. I keep telling myself this is normal and happens alot at this stage but the back of my mind is a niggling worry. I think he/she had a growth spurt yesterday cos I could feel my uterus stretching so I think he/she is sleeping alot today as a result. Will listen on the doppler over the weekend.

I think they just move around and kick the other way so you don't feel it. Hopefully you'll get the reassuring kick soon


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle said:


> Okay girls.....I have barely felt ANY movement for a few days..I know I"m only 17wks 5days...but dont you think thats werid....my placenta is posterior and this is my thrid baby.......or am i just being a paronid freak?

Gabrielle... I am sure baby is fine... I still have days where I barely feel baby or don't at all... and at 17 weeks I had a span of 3-4 days where I worried because I felt nothing... and this is also my fourth.. but all is well and baby is moving again... I am sure this is the case for you... :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

My baby has been very quiet the last few days, too, after a real crazy kicking session on Monday (while I was eating dinner), just a few little twitches since then. But all is well according to my doppler (thank GOD for that, I'd be going nuts without it!)


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks for the reassurance girls. I was in chat talking to some girls from thrid trimester..and they told me to call the doctor. Well my doctor is out of town so i called the ob triage nurse. Awaiting her call back. I'm SURE baby is fine but they all talked me into calling...i feel like a fool but i guess oh well right!


----------



## Heather__

Hi There, 
Im Heather and just joining the site, Im due august 13th, With a Stubborn baby who didnt not want to show his/her parts!!!


----------



## jelr

Welcome Mamon09 and Heather.

Mamon09 - are you ok from your car crash?

Heather - sorry to hear you didn't get to see the sex.

Gabrielle - Yeah I think you did best to phone, I'm sure its nothing to worry about but at least this way your mind can be put at rest cause you could do without the extra worry. Let us know what the triage nurse says.

Mary Jo - I know what you mean about the doppler I would crack up without mine.

Angeldust - Congrats on your landmark.

Welcome back leo congrats on feeling the kick.

Tilly mum and Shadow I have to agree with you both on feeling like i look like I have had too many pies. I find if I wear tight tops I look pregnant but as for loose things, I just look frumpy and overweight, hopefully the next months should make a difference to us.

Tmr1234 and Jai Jai - Sorry your feeling some pain and hope it passes soon.

Thanks Smith 87999 yeah it is a pity some more days could not just evaporate in the blink of an eye - wouldn't it be great ha ha.

Well I hope I haven't left anybody out, there are so many of us now it is hard to keep up.

Hope you all have a great weekend. I have a bloody inservice day for work tomorrow, I mean a Saturday of all days and then we are heading out bowling with my family as the baby of the family turned 18 today. Well I wont be bowlin as I would be too nervous to chance lifting the heavy balls and swinging them around - I know I'm probably being over cautious but babs is too important and I would be just afraid to risk it. They all tell me that there is a baby slide that you can put the balls down, so they are going to ask for it for me he he - can you imagine.

Well enjoy whatever you are doing for the weekend. Xx


----------



## avabear73

Just to make some of us feel a little better ... when we were at the hospital for our scan yesterday the doctor called this other woman in (who had a fairly large bump) and said to her, "are you 36 weeks?" To which she replied "no, 20" :dohh:

So maybe our bumps aren't that big but imagine how uncomfortable it would be to have a bump the size of a 36 week old baby at only 20 weeks!!! And even worse, if you keep growing at that speed, how hot will it feel in July?!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. Well the nurse had phoned me back..and of course beacause i'm high risk they made me go in!!!!...grr 30min drive.but i guess checking baby is the best thing to do. And of course just like i thought.....baby was fine and beating away!:)


----------



## tmr1234

Jai_Jai said:


> tmr1234 said:
> 
> 
> Avabear79 glad scan went well
> 
> i had a really really bad pain in my gron agane last night but it was shooting across the front and back of my pelvis and down my leg and my foot was tingling iwas geting really worred iam m/w today so i will ask her what she thinks.
> 
> good luck at mw - i would be really interested to know what she says about it as have had bad pains in my pelvis acroos the back so sore that i can hardly stand let alone walk so would like to know if it is something to worry about, gonna ring my mw and ask her next week.Click to expand...

she thinks it is baby pressing on a nerv in my grone and seid just try to rest and not spred my leg to far if it gets where i cant cope with it she will send my for a belt fitting


----------



## tmr1234

maman09 said:


> Hi ladies I'm a late joiner to the Official August Mummies Club - just discovered this forum, it's fantastic. relaxing at home for a change (had car accident yesterday, all well though for baby, thank goodness). Expecting baby boy on 3rd August, so please add me to team blue. Lots of love.

congrats iam having my 2nd son due on the 3rd wellcome to b n b

wellcome Heather

well as seid in my post above m/w went well all is good with baby growning just as he should be and woke me up angen last night with kicks. iam messering a bit small where as i was 1-2wks over every time with my son so hopfully small baby son was 9lbs 3. they dnt lison for hart any more wich i think is stupid coz if i didnt have my dropler and baby wasnt moving id be worryed sick. anyway next appt 8th may so 6wks iam sure i seen m/w more with my son. 


my bump from today what do u think???
take care sxx
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0068.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LucyEmma

Hi i found out yesterday that im on team blue :) still due on the 14th august :) thanks xxx


----------



## smith87999

Welcome to the new comers Mamon09 and Heather. :hi:

Jelr... that sounds so funny... I wish I could see pics... I didn't know they had such things.. :rofl:

Gabrielle... glad all is well with baby...It will be better in a few weeks... :baby:

Tmr.... your bump is coming along nicely... I am not quite ready to post mine....:blush:

Ava... I think it even stings more when you hear something like that from a Dr.... poor girl.. and yeah I am not looking forward to being large and hot this summer... I'm sure I will be a little crabby (poor oh) :rofl:

Lucy... congrats on team blue :wohoo: .... they are great.... (it is all I know)


----------



## leo

:happydance:
hi girls welcome heather . well i have my 20 week scan in 5 more sleeps im so scared and happy at the same time scan not till 2 .35 so have to wait all day any one else got there scan on 2nd :happydance::hug:


----------



## tillymum

Gabrielle said:


> Hey girls. Well the nurse had phoned me back..and of course beacause i'm high risk they made me go in!!!!...grr 30min drive.but i guess checking baby is the best thing to do. And of course just like i thought.....baby was fine and beating away!:)

So happy to hear that :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Tilly....I just saw where due the same day!:) How cool......do you know what your having or on team yellow?


----------



## Loo

leo said:


> :happydance:
> hi girls welcome heather . well i have my 20 week scan in 5 more sleeps im so scared and happy at the same time scan not till 2 .35 so have to wait all day any one else got there scan on 2nd :happydance::hug:

yep...same day for scan too!! 11am for me...

very anxious but can't wait.

fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## kaygeebee

Gabrielle I'm so glad all was OK for you. xx

I'm doing OK, but still getting morning sickness some mornings, and also still being sick if I smell something bad! Otherwise, I have felt the odd random movement - can't wait for them to get more obvious and regular!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Loo and Leo good luck for your scans this coming week! Hope baby isn't stubborn and gives you lots of nice pictures and of course spills the beans! hehe.:)

Kaygebee...sorry you are still dealing with m/s ...thats terrible i'm so sorry hun! I can't imagine having it THAT long!!! Glad your feeling lil one too!:) When is your scan again? I know your on team yellow...but wait maybe you had it..sorry if you did and i forgot..its just ummmmmm theres ALOT of us.... hehe

Hope your all having a good weekend!:) Btw....I can PEE on my OWN now!!!!!!! YAY.....I've passed 5 stones and i feel GOOD!:) yaya...........hubby is taking me out to dinner tonight to celebrate me feeling well. Well have a good weekend girls. HUGS


----------



## maman09

Heather__ said:


> Hi There,
> Im Heather and just joining the site, Im due august 13th, With a Stubborn baby who didnt not want to show his/her parts!!!

If you don't mind me saying - I expect your having a girl, boys usually like to show their bits off (mine does in any event!). Lots of love

Am xx


----------



## maman09

Hi jelr, I'm fine thanks, feel like I've had a big workout, stiff neck, back, headaches, nothing surprising after what happened ! main thing is baby is fine and giving gentle kicks. enjoy your Sunday. lots of love xx


----------



## tillymum

Gabrielle said:


> Tilly....I just saw where due the same day!:) How cool......do you know what your having or on team yellow?

Gabrielle -Staying on team yellow for now - though I am REALLY tempted to find out but DH wants the surprise. Got my anomoly scan on weds at 18wks so we'll see if I can see anything! glad to hear your stones have passed.

Leo and Loo good luck with your scans on the 2nd, Loo I bet you can't wait to let everyone know - know i'll relax once i've seen the scan!

maman09 hope you start to feel better after your car crash


----------



## Zoya

Gabrielle -glad to know that you have passed stones and feeling much better......and congrats for your scan :happydance:

welcome new members Heather and maman09.......sorry to hear abt your car accident .........happy that baby is doing well....:yipee:

Loo and Leo good luck for your scans :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Good luck for those scans ladies!! We will be eagerly awaiting the news! :D

Gabs: YAY!!! :wohoo: for peeing on your own!!! LOL I'm so glad you're feeling better, what great news :D

Happy Sunday, everyone!

Shadow xxx


----------



## Armywife

I'm on team pink for next time we're updating colours on the list!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## leo

Loo said:


> leo said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> hi girls welcome heather . well i have my 20 week scan in 5 more sleeps im so scared and happy at the same time scan not till 2 .35 so have to wait all day any one else got there scan on 2nd :happydance::hug:
> 
> yep...same day for scan too!! 11am for me...
> 
> very anxious but can't wait.
> 
> fingers crossed for both of us![/
> 
> good luck 2 u to just noticed where due on the same day 2 im a bit scared to hopefully all will be ok for bot.h of us . and baby not shy:hug:Click to expand...


----------



## smith87999

Good luck on the scans everyone... they are soooo amazing... 

Gab... so glad you are feeling better... I have heard stones hurt as much as child birth..

Mama... hope you feel better soon... and glad baby is ok after the car crash... 

Have a wonderful day everyone...


----------



## tillymum

Grrrr doppler!

Took me around 10 mins to find LO's heartbeat this evening, was starting to think I imagined the movements i've been feeling and could hear my hb getting quicker with rising panic! When I eventually started to find it it kept coming in and fading out then on my last try I heard it properly along with a few kicks agains the doppler. At least I only check it once a wk.

Anyone else find this happens at 18wks?


----------



## Mary Jo

tillymum, I've been having some trouble finding baby this week, too - little blighter has been hiding and it has probably only been 5 mins max I've been looking but boy do those five minutes feel like a lifetime!

I usually find the HB right above my pubic bone so if it's not there I stand up and walk around for a few minutes and then try the doppler from a standing position. I often find it pretty soon then, figure gravity makes baby sink back down! I actually don't usually bother lying down now, can't bear the panic.


----------



## Ducky77

Gabrielle said:


> Hey girls. Well the nurse had phoned me back..and of course beacause i'm high risk they made me go in!!!!...grr 30min drive.but i guess checking baby is the best thing to do. And of course just like i thought.....baby was fine and beating away!:)

That's good to hear that the LO is ok :)


----------



## Ducky77

Btw girls, I will have my scan tomorrow at 3pm :) 

I will keep you all update..I am really curious where my team would be..hmmm...:) I don't think I will be able to sleep very good tonight, too anxious and excited.

Hopefully the LO will cooperate tomorrow, well....the LO is usually kicking and wriggling around that time.


----------



## TheNewWife

My scan is Wednesday at 3:30. I'm getting excited!! :happydance:

Still frustrated with my "double bump" but I'm starting to adjust to the fact that everyone is different and just because I don't look like a pregnancy model doesn't mean that there isn't a perfect little baby growing inside of me. I've decided to accept what I have and get on with it ... even if it "Fake it 'til you make it." :dohh:

In other news, I feel like an ASS tonight after being bitchy to my SIL this afternoon. I didn't mean it to sound the way it did, and I know that I can be really judgmental despite my best intentions so that's something I need to work on. My SIL is my best friend, which is why I feel even worse. :cry: I've sent her an apology and know she won't hold it against me (even though I'll hold it against myself) - so guess I just need to use this as a reminder to hold my tongue sometimes and consider how something will sound *before* opening my big mouth!!!

I can't believe I'm almost halfway there. CRAZY how time flies ...


----------



## tmr1234

Lucyemma congrats on team blue 

leo good luck with ur scan

loo good luck with ur scan

Gabrielle I'm so glad all is good for you now and u can pee

armywife congrats on team pink

ducky77 good luck with ur scan hope bubs opens legs for u

thenewwife good luck for wed

wow so much going on now. think i rembered every 1

a.f.m finshed lucas' room yay looks cute cnt wait to get him in there bt nt to early. 
was in lots of pain agne lasy night with my leg but hopefully when he grows more it will stop. lucas was moving alot yesterday not really kicking that much just moving and turing and geting huccups lol 

have a good day s


----------



## Loo

Hey Leo - we are due on same day, scan on same day...do you reckon we will deliver on same day??? that would be a coincidence wouldn't it?

Tillymum, yes I cannot wait to tell everyone after the scan - also becuase I've only got about 2 outfits that just about hide my bump and everyone must be thinking its strange that I keep wearing the same thing!! Sorry to hear you had trouble finding HB, glad you found it in the end!

Thanks everyone for your good luck messages for my scan and fingers crossed for all those who have theirs this week.

x

PS Can't believe I've hit 20 weeks! Feels like a bit of a milestone.


----------



## staceymy

Scan tomorrow morning at 9am.


----------



## Zoya

I am just back from my scan.........everything was g8 :muaha:

and we are on team :yipee:*BLUE*:yipee:

we are on :cloud9:


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats Zoya!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Congrats on team BLUE zoya! How exciting!!! So glad everything went well!

Good luck to you all having your scans this week! Hope all goes well and babies behave!!!


Well girls...of course i was feeling great all weekend long, but last night i went to the loo and i notice a clot of blood...:( I have been bleeding slightly since i saw this. NOt really any pain but some cramps. I didn't call the ob ward b/c i HATE calling b/c I feel like such a problem all the time!!!:( But i already have an ob appt in two hours today so i figured waiting isn't going to hurt me by 12hours.....i hope/pray at least! I'm assuming it's my placenta being stupid like usual but i havent been spotting or anything for about two weeks which was AWESOME! I'll update after my appt okay girls!:)

Wish i could just be a normal healthy non problem pregnant women!!!!! THIS is why it's our last...:(


----------



## staceymy

Gabrielle... i hope everythings ok. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hope all is ok Gabrielle :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Appt is at 11:15...its 8:45, lol just so you know. I thought it was at 10am


----------



## TheNewWife

Keep us updated, Gabrielle!! :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooh Gabs, I hope all is ok. I'm sure it will be, as you say, but do keep us posted after your appointment.

Zoya...:happydance: YAY!!!! TEAM :blue: BLUE!!! :blue: :happydance:

Congrats :D :D Welcome to the boy team! Do you have any name ideas yet?? I wonder whether our boys will be born on the same day! 

Shadow xx


----------



## staceymy

My scan time as been moved forward! Apparently they are short of staff so im in at 8.30am!!


----------



## Zoya

ShadowRat said:


> Oooh Gabs, I hope all is ok. I'm sure it will be, as you say, but do keep us posted after your appointment.
> 
> Zoya...:happydance: YAY!!!! TEAM :blue: BLUE!!! :blue: :happydance:
> 
> Congrats :D :D Welcome to the boy team! Do you have any name ideas yet?? I wonder whether our boys will be born on the same day!
> 
> Shadow xx


thx Shadow,we both are so happy........could see his part :cloud9:
and got one pic, will post soon.
we haven't decided anything abt name although we have a long list as well :dohh:

wohooooooo...........would be wonder to have our boys on same day :happydance:


and also asked my doc to have 3d scan and she said that she has 3d scaner and will make 3d scan at my next appointment :yipee::yipee:
:yipee:
:yipee:


----------



## Zoya

forgot something special to tell :dohh:

After coming back from scan,I asked my manager to inform rest of the team and he made an appointment with team at 4pm with title 'SURPRISE'

And when we went for this meeting there was shampain,Juice,snacks :cloud9:
ohhhhhhhh that was so nice of him..........then i informed by showing them my scan pic and celebrated this....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kaygeebee

Gabrielle I hope the appt goes OK. xxxx

I don't get my scan till 20 weeks - so ages to wait yet!!!


----------



## Pippin

*Congrats Zoya* on you blue news. I have a sneaky feeling I'll be with you next Monday. Only 7 more sleeps!! :yipee:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls I'm back from the doctor. First of all baby is doing just fine!:) 

Reason for bleeding...my cervix is closed but it is indeed thinning out...i'm 75% effaced!!!!:(. I am already on modified bedrest so will be continiuing that.....but if i get any contractions at all i must go striaght to ob floor and will be then put on bedrest. I have a history of preterm labor at 23 and 25 weeks so this was kinda scary/shocking to see me thinning out already!!! eeks! She doesnt think baby is coming but i need to keep low for the rest of the pregnancy...NOTHING new..lol

Also she thinks i still have my bacterical infection(which causes preterm labor as well.) so she did a culture again and I will get the results back in the next two days. I'm already on an antibotic once a day, but we may have to change or add another one..

So for now baby is good and so am I, please just pray i don't start to dialate...b/c my cervix is 2.4cm short and if i start to open then i must get a cerclage right away.

Thanks for the good lucks!:) Luv you all


----------



## kaygeebee

Oh honey. :(

It's good news for now, but you must take the doctors advice and lay low. Here's hoping that you don't start to dilate.


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah, not the best news that's for sure. Usually you thin first then dialate so it's quite scary. I'm going to do the BEST i can....but it's not easy with two lil ones and only some help!!:( 

I really dont want a cerclage but that may be the best plan to take.....thanks!


----------



## Zoya

Pippin said:


> *Congrats Zoya* on you blue news. I have a sneaky feeling I'll be with you next Monday. Only 7 more sleeps!! :yipee:

heyyyy pippin I would love to have u in our team :cloud9:
hope this time goes quickly for you.......good luck

hey Gabrielle......sorry about all these worries running around you........happy that baby is doing well.........hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## leo

Gabrielle said:


> Hey girls I'm back from the doctor. First of all baby is doing just fine!:)
> 
> Reason for bleeding...my cervix is closed but it is indeed thinning out...i'm 75% effaced!!!!:(. I am already on modified bedrest so will be continiuing that.....but if i get any contractions at all i must go striaght to ob floor and will be then put on bedrest. I have a history of preterm labor at 23 and 25 weeks so this was kinda scary/shocking to see me thinning out already!!! eeks! She doesnt think baby is coming but i need to keep low for the rest of the pregnancy...NOTHING new..lol
> 
> Also she thinks i still have my bacterical infection(which causes preterm labor as well.) so she did a culture again and I will get the results back in the next two days. I'm already on an antibotic once a day, but we may have to change or add another on
> 
> 
> 
> So for now baby is good and so am I, please just pray i don't start to dialate...b/c my cervix is 2.4cm short and if i start to open then i must get a cerclage right away.
> 
> Thanks for the good lucks!:) Luv you all

gab feel beeter soon your babs is a fighter dont worry take care:hug: and take it easy


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Gabs, that does sound worrying!! As ever honey, you're doing a fantastic job of keeping your wonderful PMA :D Just do as the docs say now and take it VERY easy!! Call in the troops for as much help as you can get for your two little ones! I'm sure they will take very good care of you and that everything will be just fine. As Leo says, your little one is a fighter, don't worry too much about it (not that I think you do! :) )

Sending big :hug: your way :)

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> *Congrats Zoya* on you blue news. I have a sneaky feeling I'll be with you next Monday. Only 7 more sleeps!! :yipee:


Fingers crossed for you Pips!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; :blue: :blue: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Can you make it another week??? Hope so!!! :D

S xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Pippin my scan is next tuesday.:) pretty sure I'm on team blue b/c they keep saying....leaning towards blue. Instinct wise i feel like it's NOT a boy...but guess only a matter of days we'll know!!

You take blue and i'll take pink!:)


----------



## steph1505

Hi!! Im new to this forum!!! My due date is 31st of August...I just fit in this group!! :D x x


----------



## leedsforever

awww sorry to gatecrash... i was here this time last year... my due date was 28/08/08

wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy .... enjoy it girls...!! I took it for granted!!

:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thank you leedsforever!:) How nice of you to stop by! Bet you miss being pregnant but of course enjoying your BEAUTIFUL little girl.:) She's quite a beauty you got there. How precious!:) 

Planning more.....?;) hehe


----------



## Ducky77

Hi Gabrielle, thanks goodness that everything is ok with you and the baby, that's good news :happydance:


----------



## Ducky77

Btw girls.

I just came back from my USG today and found out my LO gender :)

I will be on the team :pink: :happydance:

Luckily I have found the name for my baby girl :)

All is well, the baby's weight is 1lb 1 oz


----------



## smith87999

Welcome Steph...

Zoya... congrats on team blue :wohoo:... seems like there is a lot of blue in this group...

Gabrielle... sorry to hear that this pregnancy is complicated again... but at least you have experience and can keep your cool... I will pray that nothing changes with the cervix... 

There are several of you with scans in the next few days... good luck with them all...

Ducky... a little girl :happydance:... congrats to you aswell... what is your name????

Leedsforever... nice to have you stop in....your daughter is beautiful.... :)


----------



## tmr1234

zoya congrats on team blue

ducky77 congrats on team pink

Gabrielle sorry to hear you are going thrue this

Welcome Steph


----------



## Zoya

Ducky77 said:


> Btw girls.
> 
> I just came back from my USG today and found out my LO gender :)
> 
> I will be on the team :pink: :happydance:
> 
> Luckily I have found the name for my baby girl :)
> 
> All is well, the baby's weight is 1lb 1 oz

congrats Ducky..........:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i finally got a scan appointment for this thursday


----------



## leedsforever

Gabrielle said:


> Thank you leedsforever!:) How nice of you to stop by! Bet you miss being pregnant but of course enjoying your BEAUTIFUL little girl.:) She's quite a beauty you got there. How precious!:)
> 
> Planning more.....?;) hehe

Thanks honey... she is a little beauty :)
Honestly I hated being pregnant and then developed pre-eclampsia and still battling with the huge amount of weight I gained... but I would still do it all again in a second... plan it so its not an august baby though... the heat is a killer :muaha:

:hugs:


----------



## staceymy

We are on team PINK!!! A little sister for our princess.


----------



## Zoya

staceymy said:


> We are on team PINK!!! A little sister for our princess.

Congrats staceymy :happydance::happydance:
*pink team* wohooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ShadowRat

Wohooooo for all the princesses!!!!! Congrats Ducky and Stacey! :D
Leeds, thanks for stopping by! I think we are all trying not to take it for granted, it is a very special time, nothing else compares to it :D Your little girl is such a cutie! :)

Welcome to the group, Steph!! Make yourself at home hehehe... How has pregnancy been for you so far honey? Is this your first? Hoping for a boy or a girl??

Shadow xx


----------



## leo

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> i finally got a scan appointment for this thursday

hi hun got my scan on thursday to what time is your mine not till 2.35 gonna be a long day lol:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

WOW......Look at all the PINKIES in here!!!:) SO exciting!!!


Congrats Ducky and Stacy!!! Very neat!!:) Have fun shopping!


So......everyone....can you all try this old wives tale/ bc it's seem to be right all the time.

Take your age at conception and add it to the month of August(so add it to number eight)...then whats your number? If it's even it means your having a GIRL and if the number is odd then your having a BOY!:)

Example....I was 21 when got pregnant with this baby and were due in August...so that is 29......odd number BOY!!!

I've gotten Odd numbers with all my pregnancies...so I"m assuming this is another boy.

Dying to see if it was correct with all of you who already know! or have previous children. Thanks girls


----------



## leo

Gabrielle said:


> WOW......Look at all the PINKIES in here!!!:) SO exciting!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Ducky and Stacy!!! Very neat!!:) Have fun shopping!
> 
> 
> So......everyone....can you all try this old wives tale/ bc it's seem to be right all the time.
> 
> Take your age at conception and add it to the month of August(so add it to number eight)...then whats your number? If it's even it means your having a GIRL and if the number is odd then your having a BOY!:)
> 
> Example....I was 21 when got pregnant with this baby and were due in August...so that is 29......odd number BOY!!!
> 
> I've gotten Odd numbers with all my pregnancies...so I"m assuming this is another boy.
> 
> Dying to see if it was correct with all of you who already know! or have previous children. Thanks girls

hi gab hi was with bel i was 21 and i was due in jan so that makes 22 so girls was right im 26 now so add 8 makes 34 so should be a girl again we will see only 2 more sleeps. till i find out :hug:


----------



## ckc

Hi Smith your little baby is so unbelievably CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckc

Seeing all your results makes me so curious!!! I don't know If I will be able to stay "yellow team", it is getting harder and harder!!!

Big Hugs to all!! and big welcome to all new members!

I went to visit my sister for the weekend and she gave us sooo many baby clothes and pregnancy clothes!!!! I feel I don't have to buy anything!!! what a blessing!!


----------



## Ducky77

staceymy said:


> We are on team PINK!!! A little sister for our princess.

Congrat staceymy :) we are on the same team :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ducky77

Well....for me, I was 31 for this conception, so it ended up odd number but I have a girl this time, with my DS, it's correct, it's an ood number and I had a son :)


----------



## MishC

I really cant be bothered to read all 81 pages so i'm going to presume there are more girls than boys expected in August?


----------



## Coffee

Hi everyone :hi:
I appear to be a complete dummy who has just totally not seen this thread for some unknown reason! I'm so sorry, how incredibly rude of me... i can only blame pregnancy brain!!! 
I'm Coffee, i'm due 21st August (ticker is a day out!), this is my first and i'm loving every minute of second tri! Everyday i just feel amazed when i feel the baby move or kick... i mean, i knew this would happen, but wow! It's just... amazing! I just wake up every day and feel incredibly lucky and overwhelmed by how fantastic this is. 
I am one week away from my 20wk scan and am sooo excited that i *hopefully* will find out whether its a baby blue or a baby pink! :happydance:
Hope you're all doing well and i shall try harder to join in this thread from now on!! :blush:


----------



## Ducky77

smith87999 said:


> Welcome Steph...
> 
> Zoya... congrats on team blue :wohoo:... seems like there is a lot of blue in this group...
> 
> Gabrielle... sorry to hear that this pregnancy is complicated again... but at least you have experience and can keep your cool... I will pray that nothing changes with the cervix...
> 
> There are several of you with scans in the next few days... good luck with them all...
> 
> Ducky... a little girl :happydance:... congrats to you aswell... what is your name????
> 
> Leedsforever... nice to have you stop in....your daughter is beautiful.... :)




Her name would be Anaya Kusuma Dwijanto, we will call her Naya for short :)

Her name's mean God answered :) because she is really a miracle baby, because I got an ectopic in October and I lost my left ovary so I prayed on that time not to be so difficult to get preggo again and then 6 weeks after my surgery. here I am now almost 22 weeks, so really God has answered my pray :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Ducky that's so sweet!:) God Bless!:)

And LOVE LOVE LOVE to hear.....you were an odd number and you got a girl....hehe:) That's what I like to here!


----------



## Ducky77

Gabrielle said:


> Awe Ducky that's so sweet!:) God Bless!:)
> 
> And LOVE LOVE LOVE to hear.....you were an odd number and you got a girl....hehe:) That's what I like to here!

you are really hoping for a girl this time right :) well...I was hoping for a boy before I found out I got Naya, but now....when the news has sink in...hihihihi i won't mind having a lil' girl to bug her daddy once in a while :)

I hope you got what you want, keep us update with your news, and take care ok, take it easy.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. After a two week vacation and much needed rest I am back! Just in time for Spring cleaning :dohh:! Anyways. Congrats to all of you that have found out team blue and team pink! There are too many to list so just congrats to you all! I have made as many updates as I caught but there are so many new posts from two weeks that if I missed anything I apologize. Just PM me if there is something you want me to change whether it's due date or color or anything! I know there are alot more team yellow that I just don't know about so if your team yellow and want me to change your color PM me!! Updating might sound easy in theory but with so many of us it is hard to keep track. And if you mess up the list once it tends to mess up the whole thing and I have to redo alot of it every time! Which is my fault for wanting it all centered and such! :dohh:

An update with me. I should find out what team I am on the 6th. If baby cooperates of course. DH and I have both been feeling baby from outside of stomach now. Which is an awesome thing! I had a brief visit to the hospital while on vacation. I was pretty sick and thought maybe it was another UTI since I've had two already this pregnancy. Turns out it is just still morning sickness! Which was proved to me two days later when I got sick again in the morning...:cry: On a happier note, when at the hospital I got to see baby again and he/she was sucking his little thumb :cloud9: It was so cute I almost cried right than and there.

Well, I'm glad to be back! Don't forget to PM me if I missed something!! :hug:


----------



## smith87999

Stacey... congrats.... another little girl :wohoo:

mom... it will be here before you know it.. :)

Welcome Coffee.... this is a great thread...:)

Gabrielle.... (I have 3 boys) my 1st was wrong(28 )... 2nd was a boy(29).... 3rd was boy(41) ... this baby is (39) so a boy... that is what I am figuring... :)

Ducky... that is a beautiful name... and congrats on getting preggers... 

Cleckner... welcome back.... and I bet you are overwhelmed... glad it was just morning sickness and not something more serious... where did you go on vacation?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Hey ladies, just a little update, havent been in here much.

I went in for my 20 week scan and they bumped up my due date to Aug 3rd and no longer the 8th and also told us we were having a baby girl!!!!! TEAM PINK haha.

She was super healthy and we got a little picture of her from the side all scrunched up :D
 



Attached Files:







29wtxuh.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zoya

Gabrielle.... for me it says boy and i m in team blue :happydance:

Ducky. I liked your name with such a beautiful meaning

Cleckner... welcome back.... I am sure you have got a lots of work after coming back as lots of girls has got their color

hi Coffee..good to see u


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm having a little boy! He looks fine and all is well... so I'm happy and extremely relieved.

Congratulations to everyone else on finding out about their babies! :D


----------



## mumtobeagain

hey, can i join team pink, had my scan yeaterday and i have a little baby girl :) i am going to be calling her......Mayson lilly fall :) xxxxx


----------



## mumtobeagain

Gabrielle said:


> WOW......Look at all the PINKIES in here!!!:) SO exciting!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Ducky and Stacy!!! Very neat!!:) Have fun shopping!
> 
> 
> So......everyone....can you all try this old wives tale/ bc it's seem to be right all the time.
> 
> Take your age at conception and add it to the month of August(so add it to number eight)...then whats your number? If it's even it means your having a GIRL and if the number is odd then your having a BOY!:)
> 
> Example....I was 21 when got pregnant with this baby and were due in August...so that is 29......odd number BOY!!!
> 
> I've gotten Odd numbers with all my pregnancies...so I"m assuming this is another boy.
> 
> Dying to see if it was correct with all of you who already know! or have previous children. Thanks girls



hi, i dont wanna burst ur bubble but my number is odd and i am having a baby girl lol, xx


----------



## Pippin

Cleckner welcome back :yipee: my scan is on the 6th too, getting a bit nervous now!! :happydance:


----------



## Ducky77

To all girls who just found out what team they are, congrat :) 

Thanks zoya, I love her name too, the meaning is exactly what has happened to me.

Cleckner, welcome back, you got a lot to do for catching up with us here :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I just found out what team I'm on! We're getting another ultrasound done tomorrow and checking to make sure, but we're pretty sure its a little Girl! So excited. And now I'll have one of each! Congrats to everyone else, too. Whether you're on team pink or blue. :)


----------



## cleckner04

*Updated!* 

Smith-Well my DH is in the Navy and he needed two weeks of training down in Florida. So I tagged along and he got off of schooling around noon every day so we went out and did random day trips. And the weekends were spent 5 days at Disney World and 1 day at Sea World. Which I'm glad Disney World was spaced out over weekend trips because my feet needed a break! 

Thanks for all the welcome backs! I definately missed this place. I got so excited when we first felt the baby from the outside and I wanted to rush and get on here to tell everyone. But unfortunately the only internet I had was through our PS3 on the TV and you can't really type with it. :dohh:


----------



## kaygeebee

Nice to see you back Cleckner!

My scan isn't until the 14th!! (20+2) I'm so nervous already - I'm sure I'll be really worked up before it. 

Good luck for the scans scoming up in the next few days. x


----------



## Gabrielle

Kaygebee.....your number is 22? ......SO even......GIRL!:) hehe...but your on team yellow so we'll be waiting awhile to find out. hehe


----------



## Gabrielle

I keep watching John and Kate plus 8..and I honestly would LOVE to live that way! SO busy and craziness but I'm sure its all worth it. With having two at the moment idk believe it or not but i get bored somedays and if i had more i wouldnt even have a chance..lol

I am in one of my moods..lol. Just kinda bored atm.


----------



## smith87999

Wow.. the number of pink bump in here is picking up.... congrats gals...

Gab... this is #4 for us and I can't say for sure it is the end... makes me sad when I think it is...we will have to see... I don't want to be a crazy mom, the one who is screaming in the grocery store..... and the kids are bouncing off the walls... 

How many kids does everyone plan on having at this point?


----------



## aidensxmomma

I plan on having at least three kids. But there will be a pretty big gap between this one and the next. We we're planning on having a second until after Aiden was 2 years old, and now he will be just under 1 1/2 years when his sister is born. So there will be at least 3 years between this and the next. But that's okay.


----------



## cleckner04

This is our first but we are planning on at least 3 I think. We'll see how it goes though. I would love to keep it an even number and go for 4 but at the same time I'm practical about it and think about having to move up from a car to an SUV for four kids! :rofl: And I'm really more of a car kind of gal. LOL!! I know that is the dumbest thing ever but I can't help it. :blush:


----------



## TheNewWife

Welcome back, Cleckner!! Sorry you are still feeling sick! :(

My scan is tomorrow! :happydance: We are not going to find out the sex and will be staying on Team Yellow ... although I am pretty sure we are having a girl. I'll post an update tomorrow evening. :)


----------



## Ducky77

I am planning to have just 2 since now I have a boy and a girl, I think I am good :) 

But to tell the truth,I don't think I am quiet ready to have a baby girl, it seem she has more responsibility than boy. With the situation right now, it's kinda scary to have a girl to raise. Lil girl now seem more mature than their age :( and I am kinda sad to see that and scared that it will happen to my LO. Dunno...if it just me thinking that way or others mom also think the same. Prob I am just being paranoid.


----------



## ckc

Welcome Coffe!!!! I understand now about the baby brain, I left the bathtub water running through the night, when we woke up the apartment was almost floating, no much longer after that we had the neighbors, the landlord and the management calling and knocking at our door. I can't believe that happened, it is so unlike me... the worse part is that i couldn't even remember to have turning it on on the first place.... baby brain!!!!! 

I am loving my second semester too!!!!


----------



## ckc

We were planning on having four babies, having three and adopting one, but cleckner made me think about the car thing .... not very practical having 4 children...maybe we have two and adopt one :) keep it three!!!


----------



## ckc

Just for the record , I am still not showing :( anyone the same? , I do have a little belly, but it is the same that in the picture ( except of course when I am bloated :)) no one notice that I am pregnant yet :(


----------



## Tacey

Eek! I hope your flood is sorted out now ckc! I know what you mean about forgetfulness. I've always had a great memory, I could recite conversations pretty much word for word,but now I don't remember what I said to someone a few hours ago! I hope it sorts itself out after the baby!

I'd like to have 3 children, although I'll see how I go with this one first! In an ideal world, with money and space freely available, I'd love to have 4 or 5, but I don't think it will be practical for us. Mind you, my parents said they wanted 5, and I'm an only child!


----------



## tmr1234

staceymy Congrats on team pink

gabrielle 32 for me so wrong. i was 19 with my son he was august to so 27 right for him.

wellcome to the sugust club coffee

heidilsparks Congrats on team pink

mary jo Congrats on team blue

mumtobeagain Congrats on team pink

Cleckner welcome back 

aidensxmomma Congrats on team pink

i would love to have 3 but oh has seid no more after this 1. But i think he will chang hes mind or we may have a little slip up and just 'fall' agane lol


----------



## Lucky thing

Hey guys, I new to this forum and i'm due 3rd August and in team blue! Can someone add me to the list (I wouldn't know how... sorry!). 

We're planning on having 3 kids (this is our 1st). I think mainly because of the car seating situation and our house is 4 bedroom so it makes sense for us. 

What does OH stand for? Is there anywhere I can get the abbreviations from?


----------



## tillymum

Hey there ladies - i've got my anomoly scan this afternoon at 2.30! I'm both scared and excited. 

Baby was giving me lots of reassuring kicks this morning and DH felt them for the first time :cloud9: he was so excited. I have to say seeing him get so involved and excited is one of the best parts of my pregnancy for me.
Planning on staying on team YELLOW though we are both tempted to find out so we'll see if we crack during the scan and ask - we are convinced it's a boy! though on Gabrielle's theory my number is even so could be a girl!

Welcome luckything and congrats on your little boy. There is a list of abbreviations on the forum I think in the introductury section. OH stands for other half, DH stands for darling husband (I think).

Welcome back Cleckner - sounds like you had a lovely break.

Good luck to all the other ladies having scans this week xx


----------



## Aunty E

Howdy folks! My scan is on 7th April, although I know she's a girl. Mind you, I had a nightmare last night that I had her, and she was a boy! So I'll be glad of the reassurance :) 

Not really showing yet, just looking a bit dumpy. Not much movement to be felt either, so glad I have a doppler!


----------



## Coffee

Thanks for all the "welcomes" guys! 
Aunty E - I was just feeling odd movements and then these last few days its just suddenly all changed and now i am constantly feeling movements and kicks! Its strange how i just seemed to wake up one morning and baby must have grown overnight or something! I'm sure it will be the same for you any day now!


----------



## cleckner04

Aunty E said:


> Howdy folks! My scan is on 7th April, although I know she's a girl. Mind you, I had a nightmare last night that I had her, and she was a boy! So I'll be glad of the reassurance :)
> 
> Not really showing yet, just looking a bit dumpy. Not much movement to be felt either, so glad I have a doppler!

Aunty E what is your due date? I can't seem to find it on the list so I'm wondering if somehow you got overlooked?! Let me know hun and I'll add ya!


----------



## Aunty E

21 August for me, although I'm hoping a couple of weeks earlier :)


----------



## cleckner04

Aunty E said:


> 21 August for me, although I'm hoping a couple of weeks earlier :)

Okay thanks hun! I got you added and made you team pink! :hugs: I hate overlooking people so sorry about that! :blush:


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome luckything and congrats on your little boy ur edd is same as me and also bouth having boys lol


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies, Just had my scan and all looks good, though because I am technically 18+3 I have to go back again in 3wks so she can get a clearer look at the heart as she said that 20wks is the best time for viewing the heart anything before is too small and early. She said she saw 4 chambers so it's just for a clearer picture (I hope!) anyhoo I get to see my LO again in 3wks so :happydance:
Didn't find out the sex so still on team yellow.

Oh and they won't change my EDD back to the 30th Aug even though it measured exactly to my dates. Have to stick to the Consultants date of 22nd Aug, it's only a week out so what does it matter really!


----------



## staceymy

Tillymum... glad your scan went well!!


----------



## nattshants

Hello, I am 27th August!!!....Natts xxx


----------



## leo

got scan tommrrow girls wish me luck im scared but cant wait 2. how is every one xxx


----------



## Ducky77

leo said:


> got scan tommrrow girls wish me luck im scared but cant wait 2. how is every one xxx

Good luck Leo :) keep us update :)


----------



## Ducky77

Tilymum, great everything turn out to be ok, lucky you to see the baby again in 3 weeks :)i wish I can have another USG but don't think so. 

ckc, it also happend to me, 2 nights ago, I put a diaper pants for my son with the wrong side, and ordered a fried rice for DH and DS with the wrong order, I ordered them what they hated most :( gosh...when I looked on my DH face, dunno if I have to laugh or cry.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Pregnancy brain... I put my bf's friend's son's diaper on backwards when I was still in that phase where you're constantly half asleep and always zoned out... that was the hardest thing for me in 1st trimeser. Others had really bad morning sickness, my fatigue was HORRIBLE. Also overstuffed my my meatloaf pan (even though I knew it was too full and going to drip, I put it in the oven anyway) and it spilled grease all over the bottom of the oven, even though I put foil down on the bottom rack... and it burned and set off the smoke detectors. I cried my eyes out over both of those things. I was humiliated.


----------



## amanthony

tmr1234 said:


> Welcome luckything and congrats on your little boy ur edd is same as me and also bouth having boys lol

Are you two due August 2nd? Because if so, I'm due the same day with a little boy! How crazy!


----------



## TheNewWife

Had my scan this afternoon! It wasn't the warm & fuzzy experience I was hoping for, but it was lovely to see Baby :cloud9:

Baby didn't cooperate and was facing down the entire time ... so we didn't get a lovely profile picture like I was hoping. But that's okay - there was a heartbeat and a squirmy stubborn baby. :) Hubby said it must take after my side of the family. :rofl:

Here's the only pic we could get. Not the best but what a beautiful spine! :)
 



Attached Files:







20 week ultrasound B&W.jpg
File size: 91.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lucky thing

Amanthony, we're due the 3rd August so just 1 day apart anyway!! 

Hope everyone is having a good day... I hanging out for lunch. I've been so hungry this week!


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck Leo 

yip 3rd for me but hoping to go 2wks early as sons bday on the 2nd went 4 days over with him. and was in laber 23 1/2hrs


----------



## m_t_rose

I haven't been checking this post very often and now look how many people know the sex. I can't wait until my scan to find out. I found out that the sonographer might not tell me I will have to wait for my doctors appointment to find out which will be crap. Only 4 more days until my scan.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls...Sorry hubby made me go MIA>..b/c of this virus that was going around on the computer...lol But he finally said i could come back on today.! Very hard to be on bedrest andno computer!!!!!!!:( lol

Talking about how many children we want?? eeks!:) Well we wanted five......BUT....b/c my preganices are so terrible for me and my babies I am not allowed to have anymore...this is the LAST one! Doctors were very upset with me for getting pregnant a 3rd time, but it's what us and God had in for store....:) I hate being told no more no more, but i know i don't want to lose a child or my children lose me ...so its the best thing to do. I am greatfully blessed to have two healthy boys and I just hope that this baby makes it too!:)

Leo...GOOD luck sweetie can't wait to hear!

Tillymum and Thenewwife, glad scans went well....TEAM yellow...hehe cute!:)

Gosh okay my scan is next tuesday and I"m starting to freak out. Since 12 weeks the u/s techs keep saying maybe boy, leading towards boy, all my nub shots n all say boy.......but i totally FEEL GIRL...not boy. I dont know if i'm ready to hear boy,......i really really am praying she says.....oh it's your little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!:) hehe

Hope all is well with everyone!:) Nothing new here...just hanging out and hanging on.:)


----------



## Gabrielle

mumtobeagain said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> WOW......Look at all the PINKIES in here!!!:) SO exciting!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Ducky and Stacy!!! Very neat!!:) Have fun shopping!
> 
> 
> So......everyone....can you all try this old wives tale/ bc it's seem to be right all the time.
> 
> Take your age at conception and add it to the month of August(so add it to number eight)...then whats your number? If it's even it means your having a GIRL and if the number is odd then your having a BOY!:)
> 
> Example....I was 21 when got pregnant with this baby and were due in August...so that is 29......odd number BOY!!!
> 
> I've gotten Odd numbers with all my pregnancies...so I"m assuming this is another boy.
> 
> Dying to see if it was correct with all of you who already know! or have previous children. Thanks girls
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i dont wanna burst ur bubble but my number is odd and i am having a baby girl lol, xxClick to expand...


haha cute! Don't worry burst it sweeite! Thats a good thing!!!!:) I don't want it to be right..b/c if it is...then i'm having my 3rd boy! haha...i'm dying for a girl!!:)


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi there can you update my entry to Blue please? I am due on the 7th - thanks!


----------



## cleckner04

golcarlilly said:


> Hi there can you update my entry to Blue please? I am due on the 7th - thanks!

Got it! Congrats on the blue bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I know I am a bit early but we've started setting up the nursery. It is spring cleaning time for me and we have to rotate our office to the upstairs so the baby can be near us. So all the baby things are being moved downstairs where I see them and I couldn't help but get everything out and play around a bit. :rofl: So now I'm somewhat setting it up. 

We also went to a furniture store yesterday to buy a new mattress set and they had a glider that I liked for baby's room so I bought that as well! haha. I can't help myself. And we don't even know if it's a boy or a girl yet. When that day comes, I will really not be able to stop. :blush:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Haha, I want to go get stuff for the baby room so bad :) But we are looking at buying a home, so I want to wait until I find the home I like, so its a total bummer! Congrats though, go nuts.


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Haha, I want to go get stuff for the baby room so bad :) But we are looking at buying a home, so I want to wait until I find the home I like, so its a total bummer! Congrats though, go nuts.

Home buying..so stressful. I hope it all works itself out for you! Than you'll have a whole new house to decorate, not just a baby room. :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

So girls..is anoyone getting more of love handles then a bump> ? lol. I always in the past would get a nice round bump and be all baby....this time around i got love handles that keep growing!!!!!!!:( My bump isnt getting bigger.......i've never had love handles before...:(


----------



## Gabrielle

House shopping...so fun right! ...lol NOt. were trying to sell our house so we can get a bigger one! not very easy these days. We only have three bedroom and one of them is an office for my husbands business. SO .......as of now......boys are sharing a room...and baby will be in our room.:( So sad.......i want a new nursery!!!!!!!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Oh I cant handle it haha. I am sooo stressed! I hate everything I see, they are so small or too big, and they dont have what I want and the SO wants what I dont. We have an okay range since we got 200,000.00 for a home and here in MN we can find a nice home for that, but I cant deal with it haha. He is in the Army so he leaves a lot and its like...I am by myself most the time anyway and I want this house the way I want it!!!!! haha


----------



## Gabrielle

HeidiLSparks said:


> Oh I cant handle it haha. I am sooo stressed! I hate everything I see, they are so small or too big, and they dont have what I want and the SO wants what I dont. We have an okay range since we got 200,000.00 for a home and here in MN we can find a nice home for that, but I cant deal with it haha. He is in the Army so he leaves a lot and its like...I am by myself most the time anyway and I want this house the way I want it!!!!! haha


So do you have a house that you are trying to sell as well? I know we are both SO picky...and our house was built by my dad and its beautiful and we have a pond out back..but it's just TOO small for us!:( 

You live in MN....oh wow. I'm in WI!:) My sister lives in MN. 

Is your husband in active duty? do you like it? We are talking about my OH joining at least the reserves or national gaurd. But we've never been apart from each other or been away from the boys...so idk how well we would deal with it.


----------



## cleckner04

HeidiLSparks said:


> Oh I cant handle it haha. I am sooo stressed! I hate everything I see, they are so small or too big, and they dont have what I want and the SO wants what I dont. We have an okay range since we got 200,000.00 for a home and here in MN we can find a nice home for that, but I cant deal with it haha. He is in the Army so he leaves a lot and its like...I am by myself most the time anyway and I want this house the way I want it!!!!! haha

My DH is Navy and he just switched back to sea duty so will be leaving in and out here pretty soon. Just in time to raise a baby by myself! :cry: So I understand exactly what you mean about wanting it your way. I consider the house we own mine because I'm the one always in it and the one that takes care and does repairs on it. I don't blame you for wanting something specific. Whatever you end up buying will be what your stuck looking at every day so that can be VERY stressful! The worst part of buying a house for me was the actual closing day. It was just a ton of rushing around and than cleaning the house before we could move in. It was awful. :hugs::hugs: I send all my sympathy and hugs your way.


----------



## leo

:happydance:hi girls back from scan all was fab so happy where having a baby only joking im having a
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.boy:blue::blue::blue::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


and gab that mines it was wrong me to i added up to 32 :hug:


----------



## zowie_86

hi all im gonna be an august mummy to lets hope this one comes on the day its due and not before, im 21weeks 2mrw and go for my scan in the morning.


----------



## Gabrielle

Welcome Zowie..:) Did you have preterm labor in the past? I've had two preemie babies so just curious what you meant. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow..are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Amy2009

*i am due august 21st! *


----------



## mumtobeagain

leo said:


> :happydance:hi girls back from scan all was fab so happy where having a baby only joking im having a
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .boy:blue::blue::blue::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> and gab that mines it was wrong me to i added up to 32 :hug:

congrats hunni on the boy news :) glad everything went well xxx:hug:


----------



## Loo

Hey all

I had my scan today and I am on team PINK!!!

x


----------



## Gabrielle

Loo.....CONGRATS on team PINK!!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

zowie_86 said:


> hi all im gonna be an august mummy to lets hope this one comes on the day its due and not before, im 21weeks 2mrw and go for my scan in the morning.

-Hey hun. What day are you due and I'll add you to the list! Good luck tomorrow!! Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## tmr1234

leo cangrats on team blue

loo congrats on team pink

think it is 1/2 and 1/2 now with the blue and pink. i still cinda think there is mayb a chanes this 1 is a girl lol iam just worrying my self i think. 

i cant start baby shopping proper untill after 29wks as dnt wanna buy to much and not use it lol. Baby still moving about a lot started geting cramps in the side of my bump the last few days and pulling panes at the top so think hes growing.

has any1 felt the babys' kick in there bottom? he keeps kicking me low down at the back and i can feel it in my bum lol is that just me?


----------



## Zoya

leo cangrats on team _Blue_
loo congrats on team _Pink_


----------



## staceymy

Leo congrats on team blue!!
Loo congrats on team pink!!


----------



## marley2580

Hey all, I've finally got round to joining the club. I'm due near the end of August, but I think I'll give birth in Sept, so I've joined their club too lol.


----------



## Coffee

Hey all! Hope you're all doing OK? 
Completely pointless post here but - wooo hoooo i'm halfway today!! can't believe i am here already! 
My scan is Tues and i am so excited at *hopefully* finding out whether i'm a blue or a pink!


----------



## Gabrielle

Coffee Congrats on half way! Such a great feeling isn't it!:) My scans tuesday as well!:) ....Hoping to hear.....*PINK!*


----------



## Ducky77

Congrat Leo for having a boy

Congrat to you too Loo for having a girl (like me hehehhe)

Hope everything are well with you guys

Gabe, coffee, good luck on your scan on Tuesday, hope you guys got what you wanted most :) I am crossing my finger to you Gabe, hoping you will have a girl just as you wish.


----------



## Coffee

I shall be thinking pink thoughts for you then gabrielle! 
I don't mind what we have but both me and DH have thought all along its a boy, so i guess we find out very soon now if we're right or not! If we're wrong, poor baby will come out with a right gender complex from calling him/her a 'he' all the time :rofl:!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

lol Thanks girls!

Yeah we've called my belly Olivia...the last two times and this time..lol keeps coming out NOT Olivia..lol. Maybe thinking we should have been calling this one a boy name so we would get our girl haha.

I feel like it's NOT a boy....Oh thinks its another boy..so we shall see either way right!


----------



## smith87999

Welcome Zowie and Amy and Marley

Leo... a blue bump :wohoo:

Loo... a pink bump :happydance:

Tmr... I keep getting those low kicks too... and in the morning baby is doing lots of stretching... ;)

Good luck to all that have scans this week... I can't wait to hear.. .and Gabs... hope you get that little girl... :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Anyone still not getting proper kicks everyday? I maybe feel one here and there every few days but that's it. With my boys I felt it so much all the time..? I'm almost 19 weeks, it's quite fustrating. I know baby is fine but still.....c'mon don't make me worry.

Smith....I'm assuming your are hoping for a little girl......?


----------



## leo

thanks im really happy i have a blue bump but have to say im shocked really thought he was a girl. he gonns be called dylan 

hope every one is well love gem xxx


----------



## Tacey

Hello ladies! Wow - there are so many babies due in August! Definitely a good month...

Gabrielle - I didn't feel much at all until the last few days. The baby can still find lots of places to hide where you won't feel it. I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about, although it is very reassuring when you do get the odd nudge now and again!

I had my scan today, but baby wasn't playing ball and slept with his/her legs tightly closed throughout the whole thing. Looks like I'll have to wait for one extra surprise on the big day after all! The most important thing is that (s)he was totally normal according to all the measurements.


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm not getting much in the way of kicks but placenta is anterior so I'm not too concerned. There is *some* movement every day though, a little while ago I felt a lot of movement very low down. Baby was breech at the scan on Tues, so I think it might be his little feet!


----------



## smith87999

Gab.. I really wouldn't mind either way.... I really love having boys... they are so laid back and easy going... a girl would be fun....but honestly I can't even imagine having a girl... I don't have a gut feeling either way... :( 

And I am the exact opposite as you... with all three of my boys I didn't feel anything till 21 weeks...I hardly felt anything the whole pregnancy with them.... a few kicks a day was all... but this one I have felt since 14w... very different..

Tracey... we are having a big surprise to... it will be a fun day... :)


----------



## cleckner04

Tacey said:


> I had my scan today, but baby wasn't playing ball and slept with his/her legs tightly closed throughout the whole thing. Looks like I'll have to wait for one extra surprise on the big day after all! The most important thing is that (s)he was totally normal according to all the measurements.

Aww I'm sorry baby wouldn't cooperate! Having a surprise would be fun though. It's like christmas morning only much more exciting! Do you want me to change your name to yellow team on the list?


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey guys!!! Jeez, I've been neglecting this forum for just a couple of days, and it seems that so much has happened!!! This August club is almost TOO big, so hard to keep up with everyone!!
Leo and Loo, congrats on finding out the sex, one of each for team August!! :pink: :blue: :wohoo:

Welcome Coffee and Amy and Marley and others... Marley, good on you for joining both clubs!! How does the September team compare?? Hehe :D

I've been REALLY moody lately, and very emotional, which I hadn't experienced until just now in the pregnancy. Me and OH had a stupid fight (we NEVER fight, and I mean NEVER) but he got angry cos I'd left mess around the house (as usual LOL) and I got really upset and cried like a baby. He went off for a drive, then phoned me to say "Wow, what was that about, eh?! I'm really sorry" Even when I felt better I couldn't stop crying for ages! So silly...

Talking about how many kids we all want ... It's really interesting to see all of your answers, and I noticed that I don't think anyone said they just wanted this one child. I'm the same: We want at least 2, but I think we'll probably end up with 3, as long as everything goes ok in this pregnancy and with this baby!

I've been having the weirdest kicks lately: The little guy is very active lately, not like some of you guys with just some lovely little pops and nudges still, my little boy is really kicking me hard now!! He's also taken to kicking in a weird way, kinda downwards I think, which is very uncomfortable and feels like air is trapped somewhere! 

I'm getting pretty big now too, bump is most definitely a big old BUMP now!!

Hope you're all doing well :D 
*Little one kicking hard as I type! Little monkey!!*

A slightly-battered Shadow xx :winkwink:


----------



## cleckner04

post a pic up of that bump Shadow!! I have to take another one tomorrow since I'll be 22 weeks. I've been doing a picture exactly every four weeks since 14 weeks. I don't know if I've changed much in the past four weeks though. We'll see when I put them side by side!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL funny you mention that Cleck: I put on my swimsuit (maternity tankini) and ALMOST had enough courage to take a pic and post it up yesterday! Then me and OH had that stupid fight, and I felt crappy about my big bloaty bump again LOL

Maybe tomorrow... ? I've been awful at keeping a record of it: I only have one bump picture from 13 weeks!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I almost forgot I needed to take a picture today until you wrote about your bump getting bigger. :rofl: I am really into scrapbooking so I'm trying to start a good one for this baby. Although later on in life this baby probably won't care how fat his/her mom got. :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> I almost forgot I needed to take a picture today until you wrote about your bump getting bigger. :rofl: I am really into scrapbooking so I'm trying to start a good one for this baby. Although later on in life this baby probably won't care how fat his/her mom got. :dohh:

:rofl: Awww, it'll be sweet though! If it's a girl, I'll bet she'd be interested when she gets older! I've been a bit neglectful of my pregnancy diary lately too, but it's hard to put too much effort in when I doubt very much that a little boy is gonna want to read all of my mushy stuff about being preggers with him!!! Hehehe...


----------



## Tacey

Thanks Cleckner - yellow would be great! I'm coming round to the idea of having a surprise now!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> :rofl: Awww, it'll be sweet though! If it's a girl, I'll bet she'd be interested when she gets older! I've been a bit neglectful of my pregnancy diary lately too, but it's hard to put too much effort in when I doubt very much that a little boy is gonna want to read all of my mushy stuff about being preggers with him!!! Hehehe...

Aww! I'm writing a journal too! Mine all starts out with 'dear baby' and than it's a letter to the baby. I always forget though. I haven't written in over a week because I forget all about it. I can hardly remember to take prenatals anymore either. :blush:

I was also thinking I'm doing all these things for this baby and it's my first baby. What about the second or third and so on? I probably won't have the time!! :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Tacey said:


> Thanks Cleckner - yellow would be great! I'm coming round to the idea of having a surprise now!

Okay! I'm updating your name now than! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah! Here is a random question. Is anyone else having boob leakage yet? This is going to sound weird but I was messing with mine about a week and a half ago just out of curiosity because I'm new at all this and can't help but wonder what it'll be like to see milk come and I actually made colostrum come out. Oops!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Now it happens regularly! :blush:


----------



## zowie_86

hey guys i had my scan today and everything went fine wich was a relief im due on the 21st august n im having a little.............girl :happydance: please could you add me to pink. xx


----------



## cleckner04

zowie_86 said:


> hey guys i had my scan today and everything went fine wich was a relief im due on the 21st august n im having a little.............girl :happydance: please could you add me to pink. xx

Congrats hun!! I added you to the list!! :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww congrats Zowie!! A little girl :D Awesome!

LOL Cleck, messing with your boobs huh?! LOL... I must admit, I've been curious too, and had a little squeeze to see if anything would happen, but nothing for me yet! I'm quite excited (weird?!?) for mine to start *producing* hehehe... 

We just went and walked the dog, and I think my little guy has finally settled for the night after a bit of a walk!

I was thinking, those of you who know the sex, how many have decided on a name so far?? We have our name picked out, and aren't expecting to change our minds now... I was gonna not tell people until he's born, but I've already lapsed and told loads of people, I'd like to tell it on here and see what reactions it gets. I've not seen it mentioned on here hardly at all as a name choice for a boy, I think it's fairly "unusual", it'd be interesting to see what you guys think of it! I might start a thread for August mummies to share their names/name ideas, see if we get any duplications in August or any really whacky and cool names!

Shadow xx


----------



## zowie_86

quick question how do i add all the little extras u guys have on ur 
posts?


----------



## ShadowRat

It's a signature, Zowie... go to User CP (Link at the top of the page) then go to your signature. If you'd like a ticker, you can click on one you like from here and go to the site that made it, it will give you links to post in your sig. If you'd like an August Mummies blinkie, type this into your signature box from the user CP: (but take out the spaces and all on one line!!)

https:// 
i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/mummiesclub.gif 


If you need more help, just shout! :D

S xx


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Awwww congrats Zowie!! A little girl :D Awesome!
> 
> LOL Cleck, messing with your boobs huh?! LOL... I must admit, I've been curious too, and had a little squeeze to see if anything would happen, but nothing for me yet! I'm quite excited (weird?!?) for mine to start *producing* hehehe...
> 
> We just went and walked the dog, and I think my little guy has finally settled for the night after a bit of a walk!
> 
> I was thinking, those of you who know the sex, how many have decided on a name so far?? We have our name picked out, and aren't expecting to change our minds now... I was gonna not tell people until he's born, but I've already lapsed and told loads of people, I'd like to tell it on here and see what reactions it gets. I've not seen it mentioned on here hardly at all as a name choice for a boy, I think it's fairly "unusual", it'd be interesting to see what you guys think of it! I might start a thread for August mummies to share their names/name ideas, see if we get any duplications in August or any really whacky and cool names!
> 
> Shadow xx

LoL! I couldn't help squeezing them to see what would happen.

And I don't know if we are having a boy or girl yet but we've had the names picked out since my first pregnancy that I lost. We have first and middle names picked. :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

Zowie congtas on pinkk bump

cleckner04 my boobs have been leakaging sins 16wks just waiting to wake 1 am to a wet top lol the joys
shadow my kicks are really hard and some really hurt yesterday we went waching my sons play at school and felt like bub was stopping down


----------



## Zoya

hey girls ..............bought this trouser last week and now not sure if this suits me :sulk:
need your advise girls :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6230.jpg
File size: 96.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pippin

Zoya you bump looks cute in those.

Congrats everyone on their bump. I have my scan on Monday, eeek. Created a thread for whether it's pink or blue, can you go and vote for me :blush:


----------



## Zoya

good luck for your scan Pippin. can't wait for your update :muaha:


----------



## Pippin

I can't wait at all. I'm so confused thinking girl or boy, I was convinced boy but now I don't know :dohh: hope it doesn't have it's legs crossed.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Gabrielle said:


> HeidiLSparks said:
> 
> 
> You live in MN....oh wow. I'm in WI!:) My sister lives in MN.
> 
> Is your husband in active duty? do you like it? We are talking about my OH joining at least the reserves or national gaurd. But we've never been apart from each other or been away from the boys...so idk how well we would deal with it.
> 
> The oh so great state of Minnesota where its April 4th and we get oober amounts of snow! Haha. Well my boyfriend loves it.He turned down the 3 years active duty, so we didnt have to move out of state and we could raise the baby with family around. Right now he does one weekend a month, 2 weeks a year, but he is in OCS school right now to become a Lieutenant and not just a Specialist. So he will be away for 2 full weeks, but I got lucky and met him AFTER he went to boot camp and I knew him but we were not dating when he was in IRAQ for a year, thank the lord. It was soooo hard on all of us, even his friends that we just prayed he would make it home. He ran over a roadside bomb and lost hearing 50% in one ear and cut up his leg pretty bad. He got the Purple Heart award and I pray he doesnt have to go back for awhile. But the military is good to us, we got the home loan through them and they offered him a really good job. There are pros and cons with it.....so.
> 
> We are living in a rental home now, trying to buy our first one haha. So I am just a big hot mess looking at homes haha.Click to expand...


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Zoya you bump looks cute in those.
> 
> Congrats everyone on their bump. I have my scan on Monday, eeek. Created a thread for whether it's pink or blue, can you go and vote for me :blush:

I'm with you on the scan monday! I hope our babies cooperate and keep those legs open!! Good luck hun!


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Zoya you bump looks cute in those.
> 
> Congrats everyone on their bump. I have my scan on Monday, eeek. Created a thread for whether it's pink or blue, can you go and vote for me :blush:
> 
> I'm with you on the scan monday! I hope our babies cooperate and keep those legs open!! Good luck hun!Click to expand...

Excellent hoping someone would be with me, what time? We'll have to post as soon as we know.


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Excellent hoping someone would be with me, what time? We'll have to post as soon as we know.

Well we are different time zones so you will find out before me anyways I think but either way, mine isn't until 2:45 PM!! AHHH!! Which means I have all day to sit around and be nervous and anxious about it.. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Well girls. I have officially taken another bump picture. And I've taken the three bump pictures that I have so far and put them beside eachother for a good look at the progression. I am actually a bit shocked. The stretch marks prove that I've grown but I just didn't realize it until I see them beside eachother. :blush::blush: Has anyone else taken more recent pictures?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Aww you have such a cute belly! Nice and round, You can really see the progress!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## tmr1234

good luck for your scan Pippin

good luck for your scan cleckner04 you look like ur rounding off nicly


----------



## ShadowRat

Zoya, I like the dungarees! I have a pair that Ijust wear for slouching about the house or painting, but they are getting too tight around bump now so I can't wear them so much!! Your bump is looking very sweet :) You have a gorgeous figure too!

Pips and Cleck: Scans tomorrow eh?!? How EXCITING!!!! I can't wait to hear the news girlies :D Will go find your pink/blue thread in a minute, Pips :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a blue for you, but will look at your thread and try to be open-minded and not just say "boy" cos I know that's what you'd like to hear!! 

Cleck, I love your bump piccies!! You are definitely rounding off very nicely, such a lovely shaped bump there :D I think I'm a similar shape to you right now, I will pop on my swimsuit in a sec and go take a new bump shot: I'm feeling brave today!! I'm afraid I'm not as organised at Cleckner though, I don't have any nice progression shots like that!

So let's see lots of bump pics guys!! It's lovely to see pics of you ladies :D

Back soon with new bump shots!

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok here goes... My bump pics taken today, at 22+3 weeks!!

It's so funny to see yourself so objectively on the screen hehe... I must say, my boobs look reasonably normal-sized in these pics, but it must be the contrast against the hugeness of my bump, because I can assure you that they have grown stupidly enormous during pregnancy!! 
And I used to have a figure... *sigh* ...
 



Attached Files:







[email protected]+3.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9









[email protected]+3.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9









[email protected]+3.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6









[email protected]+3.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ShadowRat

And here's one for comparison: The one on the left is my little bump at 13+4 weeks, the one on the right is a mirrored image of one I took today (22+3). Quite a difference, no?!

Shadow xx
 



Attached Files:







13+4a.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 9









[email protected]+3Mirrored.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo I love your bump Shadow! Definately a difference from 13 weeks! :happydance: 

You know, all you girls talk about your boobs growing..I actually wanted mine to grow. But nothing! :hissy: :rofl: Still itty bitty titties for me! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Wow shadow I love you bump!!! I'll post mine too which is so not as impressive as yours. Yours is so cute. I am also impressed you are doing exercise , I'm rubbish, always have been! x

First is from 12 weeks and 2nd is from today 20 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0117.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 6









photo.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Zoya

heyy Pippin your bump is so cute :dance:
Pippin and Cleckner good luck for your scan tomorrow............enjoyyyyy :happydance:
Cleckner you have got a nice round bump :muaha:

Thx Shadow........you have such a nice bump :D and I can see a big difference b/w 13w and 24w...........I am surprised...why you were afraid to post your nice bump....i liked it :happydance:

my boobs has grown a bit..........but they are too itchyyyyyy ](*,)
Is anyone is doing any exercise :o I am not doing anything as I never feel to have energy left for exercise :-k


----------



## Zoya

zowie_86 said:


> hey guys i had my scan today and everything went fine wich was a relief im due on the 21st august n im having a little.............girl :happydance: please could you add me to pink. xx

congrats Zowie.......:happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::pink::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

What beautiful bumps ladies!!!

Pippin and clecker .......GOOD luck tomorrow with your scans!!!:) Hope all is well!

Mines in two days can't wait!..and honestly will be happy boy or girl...:) 

I will post a pic of my bump tonight b/c hubby took the camera with him today..:( but i honestly don't think it's grown in the last 5weeks!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks guys, now I look a fresh I can see it's different but smaller ladies have much better progression I feel and being nearly 6 foot there is plenty enough room to move around and grow :rofl:

Gabrielle like you I really don't mind what I have I love it so much already. I'm thinking boy but would be happy with a girl just as much. In fact I wold find it very hard if someone forced me to choose!!! Good luck for yours. x

Zowie_86 congrats on your little girl.

I feel we are all getting to and past our next major milestone. 20 week scan and gender. Which milestone comes next? Viability I suppose.


----------



## Gabrielle

I've been awake all night with low back pain and stupid pelvic pains/cramps.............


----------



## cleckner04

I'm with you girls. I don't mind whether it's a boy or a girl. It's my first and as long as it is healthy, that is all that matters. Yeah I guess viability would be the next milestone Pippin! It'll be nice knowing that our little ones can survive outside the womb but I hope we all carry full term so it isn't an issue!


----------



## Pippin

Gabrielle said:


> I've been awake all night with low back pain and stupid pelvic pains/cramps.............

Aww sorry to hear this hon. Do you sleep with a pillow between your knees, it helps me lots. Have plenty of rest today and get pampered. x


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> I'm with you girls. I don't mind whether it's a boy or a girl. It's my first and as long as it is healthy, that is all that matters. Yeah I guess viability would be the next milestone Pippin! It'll be nice knowing that our little ones can survive outside the womb but I hope we all carry full term so it isn't an issue!

Goodness yes I hear you. It terrifies me to think we could give birth before term but comforting knowing the have a slight chance.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey guys :D

Gabrielle, I'm sorry to hear you're suffering again :( I've had pelvic/sacro-iliac problems on and off for a few weeks now, and Pippin gives you good advice about sleeping with a pillow between your legs: My physio told me to do that too, and at first it didn't feel right so I didn't bother, but lately I can't sleep without it! You can just have it on your side of the bed, and if you want to be on your back for a bit then just leave it beside you, but if you want to go over on your side then bring up your knees and tuck it between them: I find this works really well for my pelvic pains in the night!

Pip, you look lovely in those pictures honey, you're still keeping such a nice figure! I hear ya about being taller though: There must be a fair bit of space for your little one to "spread out" and yet not show so much as a full-on bump! I can definitely see a difference, though, a little rounder in the tum!
I'm just bursting with bumpage I think :rofl: I had a totally flat stomach before this, I wonder whether I will ever see it again (?!!)

I think as far as milestones go, viability is definitely the next one for most of us after the 20-week scan! I know I'll feel pretty great to cross that point, as I have a very slightly higher risk of premature labour/early baby apparently. But I have a feeling that this little boy will be sticking around right till the end, and that I will be HUGE and really hot and uncomfortable all summer with the little devil, longing for him to come out already!!
OOh, but I DID reach Cleckner's mini-milestone yesterday!!! I'M PRODUCING COLLOSTRUM!!! LOL not the normal thing to shout and be proud about, but I was so CHUFFED! :rofl: Now I can make it come if I give my nips a bit of a squeeze every now and then hahahaha!!

Thanks for all of your sweet comments on my pics, you're all looking wonderful too :D Wouldn't it be cool to all get together in person, all those bumps, it'd be crazy hehehe

I'm thinking that I'll tell you guys my little boy's name now, and see how you all react! OH would like to hear some feedback too, but even if everyone hates it we will probably not be changing it, as we're really loving it now! ...

Wow, I always end up posting such huge posts! You must all be bored to tears... I'll leave it at that for now :winkwink:

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh, OH wants me to mention that he felt little one kick for the first time yesterday :D :D He was so chuffed!!! We've tried so many times to catch those clear kicks with his hand, but had no luck until last night!

Also, regarding exercise, I know just what you guys mean about not having the energy!! But I don't get much choice in the matter really :hissy: because my physio and my OH tell me off so badly if I don't keep it up!! I have daily stuff to do, but I make it fun by using my gym ball and doing lots of bouncy stuff to music!! If you girlies don't have a gym ball, I'd really recommend getting one if you'd like to do a little bit of exercise at home: Especially great for pelvic/lower back stuff I find, and my knees have certainly got stronger since I had my new physio regime for pregnancy :D I'm also trying to walk with OH and the dog a few times a week: We'd usually take my wheelchair, but I've been making an effort to do a bit of walking, and it's going pretty well really :happydance: I think using my trusty old crutches is getting my arms nice and strong, so hopefully I'll be able to actually lift our little guy when he's born (and bigger too!)

Ok, once again, I'm babbling on and on!! :blush:

S xx


----------



## Pippin

EEEK Shadow great to have such a long post to read but ou missed out then name.....!!!!! Talk about suspense tell tell......... :hissy:


----------



## Pippin

Oh and guys they think Gabby has gone into very early labour :cry: but I'm hoping it's braxton hicks. There is a post on the main bit.


----------



## ShadowRat

OHMYGOSH... Gabby = Gabrielle?! :shock: 
There's me, going on and on about rubbish :blush: I really hope she's ok!! The poor thing :( I hope they can take care of her in hospital and keep that baby cooking in there for at least a good 10 weeks more...

x


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> OHMYGOSH... Gabby = Gabrielle?! :shock:
> There's me, going on and on about rubbish :blush: I really hope she's ok!! The poor thing :( I hope they can take care of her in hospital and keep that baby cooking in there for at least a good 10 weeks more...
> 
> x

I'm sure that's who she meant in the thread and said she'd been up all night with pelvic cramps just like Gabrielle. I can't think who else she'd mean and she's the right gestation. I have everything firmly crossed for her!!! She hasn't had it easy has she. 

And you are not going on about rubbish I'm still desperate to know your name. Ours is either Rosa Charlotte or Samuel Jack (or the other way round not sure depends on what he looks like) x


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> OHMYGOSH... Gabby = Gabrielle?! :shock:
> There's me, going on and on about rubbish :blush: I really hope she's ok!! The poor thing :( I hope they can take care of her in hospital and keep that baby cooking in there for at least a good 10 weeks more...
> 
> x
> 
> I'm sure that's who she meant in the thread and said she'd been up all night with pelvic cramps just like Gabrielle. I can't think who else she'd mean and she's the right gestation. I have everything firmly crossed for her!!! She hasn't had it easy has she.
> 
> And you are not going on about rubbish I'm still desperate to know your name. Ours is either Rosa Charlotte or Samuel Jack (or the other way round not sure depends on what he looks like) xClick to expand...

Yes, I think you must be right, I was also concerned that her post in here about the pains was so short and abrupt: I think she was very worried and in some real pain perhaps... The poor thing :hug: She's had premature babies in the past hasn't she? And you're right, she's not had it easy at all, but she is so lovely and always has such an amazing positive outlook... I wish her the very best, can't wait to have her back here safe and well [-o&lt;


Oooooh, Pips, your name choices are just LOVELY! Really really sweet names :D Will the surname be Mills did I read somewhere? I LOVE Rosa, that's a beautiful girl's name! It's a good job we're having a boy, because we had hardly any girls' names that we even remotely liked, and I would have been sorely tempted to steal that one from you :rofl: :winkwink:

Ok, our little boy is going to be...

Vincent Lee Regan :D

Lee is my OH's name, he has his dad's name as his middle name too, and it has been going for a few generations so we are keeping that up! We've already been calling him "Vinnie" or "Vince" for short :)
OH's family really aren't keen on it, but my family all love it, so mixed reviews!! My best friend said "That's hideous, he's gonna get picked on at school with that name!" Which was just lovely of her... *rolls eyes* I told her she'd get used to it. I think once people know him and match the name to him, they will grow to love it, and he will have an interesting, strong name that not many people use these days. I don't want a "Ben" or a "John" lol we want to be a bit different!

So what do you guys think? :blush:
Shadow xx
(Vince is kicking me hard in the cervix again as I type!!)


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. Yes Shadow give us the name! Ours will be Emma Sophia for a girl and Ethan Anderson for a boy. Pippin I love Samuel. I'm a bit biased though because my name is Samantha. :muaha: 

Oh my goodness about Gabrielle. I haven't gotten to that thread yet I'll go read it now.


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow I like the name Vincent! Your right about it being a good strong name. I think a baby needs a name that you can picture them having as a grown man or woman. And while he's young he can be your little Vincey. :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Hey girls. Yes Shadow give us the name! Ours will be Emma Sophia for a girl and Ethan Anderson for a boy. Pippin I love Samuel. I'm a bit biased though because my name is Samantha. :muaha:
> 
> Oh my goodness about Gabrielle. I haven't gotten to that thread yet I'll go read it now.

Awwww :D More gorgeous name choices Cleckner!! My OH wanted "Emma" for a girl, but I know two really horrible girls called Emma unfortunately, so it was a bit ruined for me :( But it is a lovely name :D
And I love Ethan, too! You know, the film Gattaca was on TV the other day, and Ethan Hawke is in that, playing a character called Vincent! Both wonderful names, I'm thinking, eh? :winkwink: Your name is Samantha, Cleck? That's lovely too! :D I was keen on that one if we were having a girl!! My name is Naomi by the way guys :D
Pips, what's yours?? \\:D/

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Shadow I like the name Vincent! Your right about it being a good strong name. I think a baby needs a name that you can picture them having as a grown man or woman. And while he's young he can be your little Vincey. :happydance:

:happydance: Yay! Thanks! :D


----------



## cleckner04

I might be a bit cheesy but I got the name Emma from the Friends episode when Rachel gives birth and uses it for her daughter. haha! I used to love the name when I was younger but had pretty much forgot about it until seeing that episode with my last pregnancy. :rofl: And I've just always loved the name Ethan. 

Shadow, I couldn't tell my DH what your real name is because he always has the same joke about how Naomi spelled backwards is 'I moan'. :dohh: Anytime he even hears the name he says the same thing. :nope:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> I might be a bit cheesy but I got the name Emma from the Friends episode when Rachel gives birth and uses it for her daughter. haha! I used to love the name when I was younger but had pretty much forgot about it until seeing that episode with my last pregnancy. :rofl: And I've just always loved the name Ethan.
> 
> Shadow, I couldn't tell my DH what your real name is because he always has the same joke about how Naomi spelled backwards is 'I moan'. :dohh: Anytime he even hears the name he says the same thing. :nope:

LOL oh yes, I know that one only too well! I thought I was so clever when I noticed it when I was younger lol... My oldest brother calls me "Moaner" or "moany" sometimes :rofl: My old email address had imoan in it LOL

Oh, and I think of Friends when I hear that name too, but that's ok!! I'm watching friends right now hehe! I think Emma is a lovely name :D


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: I guess men are immature no matter what country they come from huh?! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Hey I go off line to talk to my Mum and you guys have a right old chin wag!!

I love the name Vincent it's different and so many variations which is why we liked Rosa. How will they get picked on???? Lots of choice for Bubs later on in life. Great choice. And I love the names Emma Sophia, Sophia is one of my choices buy DH doesn't like it, and Ethan, unusual but traditional too I like that. I like a few wacky names but then I think they will get tired very quickly so we've kept it fairly traditional.

Yes it'll be Baby Mills Shadow and my first name is Aimee (French spelling of Amy) I really wanted to give baby a french name or spelling but can't find anything I like apart from Amelie but it's too close to mine.

Hurrah for our fab name choices :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe yes it is really more fun in here when we are on at the same time so we can chat back and forth!! The others will have a fit at how many pages we've got through when they come online! Hehehe...

I totally agree about Vincent and Rosa having lots of variations, that's one of the main attractons to the name Vincent for me :) Rosa could be Rosie or Rose (my OH's daughter is Finlay Rose) or she could even use Charlotte in some way if she chose to huh? And Vince could be Vinnie-Lee if he wants, but I think I will mainly use Vince for short because I love it :) (Little Vinnie when he is still tiny though!)
Ahhh I think I remember you telling me you were called Aimee now :) I love french names, they have some really lovely names, but some are totally whacky! I like Fabienne, but I just don't think it would work for an English kid! My mum lives in France, we're hoping to teach Vince French as early as possible (I speak it sort-of fairly!)

Ooooh guys I can't believe you have your scans tomorrow!! We will hopefully know what combination of little Rosas/Emmas/Ethans/Samuels you'll be having!! Hehe!!

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Oh I know it Shadow! I am having panics that the baby won't cooperate though. I've built myself up to this day from waiting so long! And I keep thinking with my luck the baby will have it's legs tightly closed. :hissy: Even if that does happen, I am just going to pay to go somewhere else and get another look. This will be my last scan with the actual doctors office so anything else I'll have to pay for.


----------



## cleckner04

I just noticed August mummies are lacking in the post count compared to September mummies!! They must have much more talkative women in there. :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

Yea, that's tough that it's the last scan they give you as standard. It's the same over here mostly, but I'm so lucky to be able to see my little boy again in two weeks!! AND I got that sneaky little look at him with the heart scan, that was so cool hehe!!

I hope both of your little bundles of joy cooperate tomorrow :D 
Right now I am trying in vain to find the perfect bedding set for Vince's nursery... We've done the walls in a deep blue, with adorable and colourful little space ships and aliens and planets stuck around, and I spent aaaaages the other day painting hundreds of teeny little glow in the dark "stars" (just little dots all around) on the walls. We don't want bedding that is too blue, as the walls are so blue already it would be overwhelming! But I'd like some small continuation of the spacey theme really, maybe just teeny litte stars on a nice light coloured bedding, or cute little aliens would be so cool... If you guys happen to know of any cool online stores to buy that kind of stuff, I'd love to check them out! I've looked at all of the ones mentioned on the thread in here already, and nothing met my high standards yet!!

x


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> I just noticed August mummies are lacking in the post count compared to September mummies!! They must have much more talkative women in there. :dohh:

LOL I saw that the other day, we must be catching up tonight though eh?! I don't know how many members September has, but you're right I think, they are a talkative bunch!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:( Ugh, poor Gabs huh?? Dilated at all is not a good thing :( I sure hope they can do something for her...


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Yea, that's tough that it's the last scan they give you as standard. It's the same over here mostly, but I'm so lucky to be able to see my little boy again in two weeks!! AND I got that sneaky little look at him with the heart scan, that was so cool hehe!!
> 
> I hope both of your little bundles of joy cooperate tomorrow :D
> Right now I am trying in vain to find the perfect bedding set for Vince's nursery... We've done the walls in a deep blue, with adorable and colourful little space ships and aliens and planets stuck around, and I spent aaaaages the other day painting hundreds of teeny little glow in the dark "stars" (just little dots all around) on the walls. We don't want bedding that is too blue, as the walls are so blue already it would be overwhelming! But I'd like some small continuation of the spacey theme really, maybe just teeny litte stars on a nice light coloured bedding, or cute little aliens would be so cool... If you guys happen to know of any cool online stores to buy that kind of stuff, I'd love to check them out! I've looked at all of the ones mentioned on the thread in here already, and nothing met my high standards yet!!
> 
> x

Ooo you'll have to post pictures when you have it finished. Sounds like you are getting elaborate with the painting! I am sticking to simple things for ours. Obviously I don't know what colors I'll be going with yet but I have definately been looking at everything online! :happydance:

Have you thought of sewing your own stuff with stars or aliens? I probably couldn't do it myself but I know alot of women on here seem to get pretty creative about sewing their own things.


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> :( Ugh, poor Gabs huh?? Dilated at all is not a good thing :( I sure hope they can do something for her...

I was just going to mention that. Is there any way to reverse it? I really have no clue about these things. I feel so awful about it all. I keep checking to see if there are more updates. :cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> :( Ugh, poor Gabs huh?? Dilated at all is not a good thing :( I sure hope they can do something for her...
> 
> I was just going to mention that. Is there any way to reverse it? I really have no clue about these things. I feel so awful about it all. I keep checking to see if there are more updates. :cry:Click to expand...

I'm not sure :( I'd think there would be some kind of drugs they could try to reverse it. Maybe as a last resort they could somehow keep her in hospital for a few weeks if they need to, somehow keeping that little one in there (??) I'm really not sure... I hope they can do something :cry:


----------



## Pippin

I'm really scared for her and I have sympathy stomach pains!!!! I think it's just wind but it's there.

re the number of posts we just say more in each one!!! :dohh: August Mummies are just more choosey about what they want to say :rofl:

I can't wait to start our nursery. It's already painted white (did it last year) and it has one purple wall. I've started painting the pictures to go in it based on our honeymoon to Africa two years ago, I'm the head of art at a girls school in London. It's going to be lots of colour on the walls and bedding by mostly white. I can't wait to do the rest but my cot is at my Mums and it needs to come here to London before i can do anything else. Check out my ink in my signature to see the animal pictures.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww that will be lovely Pips :D (You don't mind me calling you Pips do you?!) Those animal pics are really cute... I'm thinking that I will get a load of lovely materials and sew my own bedding now, good idea Cleckner :) We're going to get started on that sort of thing this week I think.

Ok, I know it is earlier in the states, but Pippin you really should be in bed now, ready for tomorrow's excitement!! I'm off to bed myself :sleep: 

Nite ladies, chat tomorrow I'm sure; isn't there something important happening tomorrow? Hmmm... :winkwink:

Shadow xxx


----------



## cleckner04

If only the time could go faster on my side of the world. It is still only 5:45 PM here. But I am off because the DH wants the computer.


----------



## Loo

I think the plan for Gabrielle was to put a stitch through her cervix to keep it closed if she dilated at all. I think drugs can stop contractions, but can't undilate her cervix. But I haven't read her main post (I don't go in to the main pregnancy forums cos they worry me too much!!) so I could be wrong....


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks for thinking of me girls!!!:) I'm home for the moment! thank god. You can read more details in the thread posted by kimberly....called About Gabby.

And.....I'm having a baby BOY!!!!


----------



## smith87999

Oh Gabs... I was away for a day and missed so much... I was starting to get really worried as I read on... glad you are okay.. what happened... :)<

And congrats on the boy... you will love 3.... I know I do...

Girls with the bump pick... you all look fabulous :) ... I don't have any comparison pics but I may post a one and only one day soon...

Good luck on the scans tomorrow gals... hope you get what you are hoping for :wohoo:


----------



## tmr1234

good luck with the scans today / this wk girls.

i have woke up with a bad head today and keep going dizzy. also keep geting cramp on the left side of my bump but bubs is still kicking me to bits so thats good.


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Welcome back Gabs :D 
And...
 :blue: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS & WELCOME TO TEAM BLUE!!! :happydance: :blue:​
Big :hug:

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

And Cleckner and Pippin, good luck for today ladies, hope to catch you on here later with your news!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## tillymum

Good luck pippin, cleckner and mtrose on your scans today how exciting!

Not working today so im off to buy some loose tops, wore one of my normal tops yesterday and I reckon my belly looked like Vickie pollards! LOL

LOO congrats on your scan and have you told everyone yet

Gabs another :hugs: for you.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm Pippin should be having her scan right now if it's at 9:30 today! It says she's "online" on here: Guess she left her puter on to share the news later :D I can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## nuttymummy

hey everyone.......good news on the team blue Gabs!!! congrats!!

keep trying to keep up with this thread but theres so many posts!!!:rofl:


----------



## Coffee

Wow, not been online this weekend, so just had 8 pages or so to get through! 
Gabrielle - so much has happened, you poor thing, i can't believe it.. :hugs: How are you feeling? Congrats on team BLUE!! I find out tomorrow (hopefully!), can't wait! 
Waiting to hear Cleckner's news now...


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. Still 6 hours until my appointment. I just read Pippin's post about baby not cooperating! Which makes me even more nervous now that the same thing will happen with my little one! 

Gabrielle, glad to see you back hun. You keep that little one in there do you hear me? :hugs:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

hey, please update me to a blue bump! i think you already have my edd as aug 13!
i lost track of this thread but saw cleckner04 on my bikini thread and tracked down her list of post to find this
glad i finally found it again
i'm going to subscribe now!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

never mind updating me, i just looked and saw you updated me without me even posting my bump color, you must have just seen me on a thread and pulled my status from my siggy or fam status!
you're good!
and thanks so much for the compliment!


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> never mind updating me, i just looked and saw you updated me without me even posting my bump color, you must have just seen me on a thread and pulled my status from my siggy or fam status!
> you're good!
> and thanks so much for the compliment!

Yup! I AM good. :rofl: Actually what really happened was I got bored one day and realized that I doubt everyone on the list has updated in this thread about whether they know the gender yet so I did some investigating and went down the list and searched everyone in the main member list. I actually ended up changing around 10-15 names of girls that just haven't come in here and said anything. :muaha: I'm an overachiever what can I say?


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls for all your lovely comments! Waiting to see my ob this morning. Can't do a cerclage b/c i'm already dialted and I'm bleeding from my previa..........so plan is to BEDREST and MEDS....and praying! I keep updating my thread by Kim if you want to know more in detail!:)

Cleckner.....GOOD luck today!! Hope all goes well!

Pippin....what a stubborn lil one you have! I'm sorry!

And btw.....we have the name Jack picked out!:) ....need a middle name yet.


----------



## marley2580

cleckner04 said:


> I just noticed August mummies are lacking in the post count compared to September mummies!! They must have much more talkative women in there. :dohh:

Lol, it's really hard to keep up with that club. By the time you catch up with everything, there's another 10 pages!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i'll keep us up and running, i never stop talking, even on the comp
i just lost this thread in the middle of things 
i subscribed now
so, let's get it started!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

and yes, you are an overachiever, cleckner04 lol


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

btw, does anybody have any pet white mice?
mine have been living together beautifully since september and all the sudden 
i caught them fighting 3 times today
i'm ready to separate them 
i'm in the same room with them right now looking over them


----------



## cleckner04

LoL! I don't have mice but maybe they are getting to be teenagers so can't be in the same room together anymore? :rofl:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

maybe you're right, they're 5 and a half months old and they only live for about 2 years, so that's sounds pretty close, lol
they just worry me because we lost out birds over our honeymoon with my mom pet sitting as they fought to the death
still sad over it


----------



## cleckner04

Aww I'm sorry hun. :hugs: That's not a very good thing to come home to from a honeymoon. To lighten the mood, where did you go on your honeymoon?


----------



## Jai_Jai

hello ladies :D sorry i have not been in for aaaaaages!!

congrats to all those on team :pink: or :blue: and that all ur babies are nice and healthy :dance:

Welcome back Cleckner - u have been a busy girl!!

Pips - did ur LO not show u its bits???

Gabs - how u feeling now? :hugs:

3 more sleeps til my scan :wohoo:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

Los Angeles, CA and we visited Redondo Beach
i didn't come back with being told they were gone, my mom texted me on the honeymoon!
she said it was to figure out what to do with them!
what's wrong with a box and not telling me?!?! 

well, i did get a bfp out of the trip, so nice overall!

hubby got us lost a few times, though


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> Los Angeles, CA and we visited Redondo Beach
> i didn't come back with being told they were gone, my mom texted me on the honeymoon!
> she said it was to figure out what to do with them!
> what's wrong with a box and not telling me?!?!
> 
> well, i did get a bfp out of the trip, so nice overall!
> 
> hubby got us lost a few times, though

LoL about getting lost. I've never been to L.A. I bet it was a fun trip! And I can't believe your mom texted you while on your honeymoon! I agree she should have just taken care of it and not told you. But I think your :bfp: well made up for the lost birds right? :hugs: My DH and I never took a honeymoon cause we were too busy moving all of my stuff 800 miles away but we finally made up for it by going to the Bahamas last October! Four years after the wedding but that's okay I guess! We were trying to get a :bfp: there, but this baby decided it didn't want to be made until November apparently. :rofl:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

mine was made in november, too
but that's how we're due in the same month (duh, me)
i still miss those birds when i hear twittering out of my window and at other random times
the trip wasn't that long
we want to travel some more when we get the chance


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and Cleckner just to let u know my EDD is now 25th August not 28th(bk to original dates :yipee:


----------



## cleckner04

My DH and I make sure we make time for one major vacation a year. We just started the tradition in 2007 but so far it has went wonderfully. It'll be harder to do with a baby though so I'm wondering what we will do for 2010's vacation. :dohh: My DH is in the Navy though so it's hard to plan around his schedule that constantly changes.


----------



## smith87999

Pipin... you didn't get to see ??? did they make any guesses????

Morning all... I kinda like our slower thread... it is a little over whelming to have to sort through 10 pages in one day.... 

I feel like everyone gets to talk on here.... love hearing from all you gals :)

I just started thinking today... only 17 weeks and a few days till the due date.... it is coming so quickly!!!! I think my boys keep me busy and help to pass the time...


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

so, how are all you girls today?
would love to join the mutual chat!


----------



## Mimiso

Hi Ladies, hope I can join too. I am due on the 1st August and am team pink

Thanks


----------



## cleckner04

Mimiso said:


> Hi Ladies, hope I can join too. I am due on the 1st August and am team pink
> 
> Thanks

Oh yay!! Our first August 1st baby! That was the only day left without anyone due on it! :happydance: Congrats on the girl hun! I'll add you now.


----------



## m_t_rose

I had my 20week scan today and even though she didn't want to tell what the baby was I saw her type it into the computer. 

ITS A BOY!!!!!


----------



## Mimiso

Thanks Cleckner04 and congratulations on your little bundle of joy too


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats m_t_rose!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay I just counted to see and so far there are 21 pink bumps, 27 blue bumps, and 21 yellow bumps!! The blue bumps are definately ahead! Hopefully in a few hours I can add my own color to the list!


----------



## tillymum

Congrats mtrose :happydance:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

hi everybody!


----------



## cleckner04

Hi!


----------



## smith87999

Congrats mt rose... that is sooo exciting....

You are next Cleckner....


----------



## cleckner04

I know it! I'm getting nervous!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey all! :D
It's so cool to have people all online at the same time to do a chat!! 
Pips, if you're about, I'm so sorry that bubs wasnt playing ball today! I didn't think that would happen for you, but at least they're gonna do another in 2 weeks right? That's not TOO long to wait hehe! 
Cleck: Can't be long for you now eh?! I hope you get to add your colour to the list today!! For some reason, I'm thinking :pink: for you lately, so we'll see later... 
Hi mom-on-8/2009, welcome (back) to the group!! I hear ya about bird keeping, I had two birds and they battered each other near to death too, eventually though, one escaped somehow and got eaten by the cat, the other died shortly after with some weird black goop coming out of his little beak :( It's sad to lose pets... I don't keep mice, but have always kept rats. We've had 11 in total, but right now we only have one, Tweek, whose cage partners are all dead and gone of old age now, but he is still going strong! He's such a sweet little rat :D

CONGRATS m-t-Rose on your :blue: BOY!! :blue: That's so sneaky of you to see it on the screen hehehe! Funny that they wouldn't tell you though, I'm always confused about that policy in hospitals!

Gabs, I hope you are taking it VERY easy my lovely... I hope that cervix doesn't start dilating any more, and that your bedrest and meds work well and do their job! I'm sure your little Jack will be a strong little fighter after all of this worry!! :hug:

JaiJai, welcome back and good luck for your scan honey! What are you hoping for?? Any inclings yet?

Smith (feels weird to call you that! can I call you Laura?!) ... You are SO right about it going by so fast!! I just figured out how close we are all getting the other day and I don't feel ready at all!!! But I'm sure it will come.

Marley, we're waaaaay cooler than the September club anyway (LOL) but it must be fun to "straddle" the two groups! Hehehe

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww sorry Mimiso honey, I missed you out there!! Welcome to team Awesome ... uhh... I mean team August, of course... :ROFL: and...
CONGRATULATIONS on your :pink: PINK :pink: bump!!!​


----------



## Pippin

Hey guys, Baby wasn't playing ball today so we didn't find out the sex or the face. Have to go back in two weeks.


----------



## Pippin

Hi Shadow,

Thanks for your words of encouragement. Was very disappointed that we didn't see but I'm over it now. At least I get to see bubs again in two weeks. 9am on Mon 20th to be precise. Guess that's the joys of pregnancy. If they can't tell me then we'll go for a 4D scan. Any excuse :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

So whilst so many of you are online, can I get some feedback about our name choice for our little boy?? We've named him Vincent :D Some people seem to love it, and others really arent keen, I'd be interested to hear views :winkwink:

:) S xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I've only just seen this, but i'm due in August :) 6th! With a little girl x


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Pips, I'm sure baby will be cooperating better in 2 weeks... Do you think it might be more likely to be a girl, given that they couldnt see anything either way? Or was it just a really unclear scan where they really didn't have any clue? :hugs: Not long to wait again, honey :D


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome to the chat Shadow! I have to be at the appointment in exactly an hour. I haven't started drinking all that water yet. Should I start now? Goodness I hate holding it when I have to go to the bathroom! 

Pippin. I'm with you on the 4D scan if we don't find out through the doctor. 

I'm now very worried that for some reason the ultrasound tech won't be able to tell us either. We'll see I guess!


----------



## cleckner04

Char&Bump-x said:


> I've only just seen this, but i'm due in August :) 6th! With a little girl x

I added ya hun! Your the first team pink on August 6! Everyone else is having boys on that day!


----------



## Pippin

First of all they said 'oh I think it's a boy' then she pointed out two parallel lines which made her think girls so then she said 'I haven't a clue now'. The legs were tightly closed so could have squashed his little bits. Im annoyed purely because if the trainee hadn't taken so long at the beginning they had a clear shot right at the start but she insisted they do it at the end (in a nice way)


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Welcome to the chat Shadow! I have to be at the appointment in exactly an hour. I haven't started drinking all that water yet. Should I start now? Goodness I hate holding it when I have to go to the bathroom!
> 
> Pippin. I'm with you on the 4D scan if we don't find out through the doctor.
> 
> I'm now very worried that for some reason the ultrasound tech won't be able to tell us either. We'll see I guess!

Cleck, when I had my 20 week scan, they told me i didn't need to drink or hold my bladder full or anything like that- but if yours want you to (maybe to get a better picture) then I'd say have a pint of water or something nowish and that should do the trick!


----------



## Pippin

Yes start drinking water hon but only a large glass full you don't want to burst!!!


----------



## Pippin

Mine said 2 pints but bugger that, I know my bladder one glass is enough.


----------



## smith87999

Hey have any of you gals used the real chat room on here?

Naomi... you can call me laura... how is that :lol:


----------



## smith87999

Cleckner... I would drink some pop.. or juice like 20 min or so before appt. that way baby will be moving all around... mine was sleepy and didn't really want to move... I wish I had.... it is wonderful to see them so active in there...


----------



## Pippin

I drunk juice and ate chocolate and it made no difference :cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL I agree, I think one pint is plenty... 

Pip, that sounds so annoying *rolls eyes at silly technician lady*
Although mine told me at the start that they'd leave the gender checking till the end, only part way through I got a good shot of his bits myself, so I was pretty sure before she told us! I think she had seen it too... I think we have a very good scan technician lady, she seems very good at what she does!

Vince is kicking a hello to everyone today! His usual active self! We get to see him again next week :D can't wait!


----------



## cleckner04

They handed me a paper when I scheduled the appointment and they are very adament about me drinking 24-32 ounces! That is WAY too much for me to hold for an hour! And they seemed kinda mean about it saying the appointment will have to be rescheduled if I don't do what they say. :hissy:


----------



## ShadowRat

smith87999 said:


> Hey have any of you gals used the real chat room on here?
> 
> Naomi... you can call me laura... how is that :lol:

Hehehe :blush: awesome :D 
Cool idea about the fizzy drink before the scan: I think I will AVOID that for our scan next week though, as he is already such an active little blighter that it might be nice to have him still on the screen for once, so that OH can actually make out his little features!!


----------



## cleckner04

I'll take everyone's advice and drink juice right before we leave the house than! This baby is usually quite active so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Loo

tillymum said:


> Good luck pippin, cleckner and mtrose on your scans today how exciting!
> 
> Not working today so im off to buy some loose tops, wore one of my normal tops yesterday and I reckon my belly looked like Vickie pollards! LOL
> 
> LOO congrats on your scan and have you told everyone yet
> 
> Gabs another :hugs: for you.

Thanks Tillymum

Yes have told most people and just have a few more to go in the next couple of days. Lots of people say they had guessed already...


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> They handed me a paper when I scheduled the appointment and they are very adament about me drinking 24-32 ounces! That is WAY too much for me to hold for an hour! And they seemed kinda mean about it saying the appointment will have to be rescheduled if I don't do what they say. :hissy:

Hmmm... best do what they say then! But yes, I think if I were you then I'd drink some thing now. An hour is a good amount of time I reckon

Laura, I've tried the chat once, but there was only like one other person in there!! We could try it now? Or are we happy staying in here, more comfortable maybe?? lol I dunno...


----------



## smith87999

Sorry Pippin... hopefully in two weeks...:)

Naomi... the name vincent is a very strong name... and definitely boy... and not too many people (at least in the states) have it... I think it is a good choice..

We are thinking about Finn... but husband like Gage more... We both like Grace for a girl.. but we have a really long way to go before we agree on any names....


----------



## cleckner04

I've tried the chat once as well and only one girl was there. I didn't know who it was so I backed out real fast. Oops. LoL!


----------



## ShadowRat

*Kick* ... *kick*... *kick* HARD in the cervix... *sigh* lol


----------



## cleckner04

LOL Shadow. He's just giving you love taps.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh Laura, I REALLY like Finn for a boy!! That's a lovely name :D
My OH's daughter (in avatar with me <----- ) is called Finlay, but I really love Finn for a boy. I think it just sounds so interesting and... I dunno lol I just love it :) But of course, we couldn't have Finn when we already have Finlay in our lives! But that's ok: We love Vincent, and will likely be sticking with that! He'll be Vincent Lee (Lee after his daddy :) ) Grace is lovely too, so beautiful and ladylike! Do you have any middle name ideas?


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh the chatroom is so empty and scary... *drops a pin in the chatroom* *echoes around the room* lol


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I am off to eat a late lunch that DH just made and than the torture of holding my wee for an hour. :rofl: I will be back as soon as I can to update! :hugs: Have fun girls.


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww she's already gone... Good luck Cleckner!!! So excited for you!!! :D


----------



## smith87999

Good luck Cleckner... 

We don't have any middle names yet.. OH says a middle name needs to be from someone in the family... so... until we can pick a first name... it is hard to pick a middle name... 

Maybe Grace Louise.... I am not sure though...


----------



## ShadowRat

It suddenly went all quiet in here hehe... I had to resort to Facebook for my online social fix!!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

okay, i'm back now, had to do lots of stuff for work
good luck, Cleckner!


----------



## elly75

Sorry I haven't checked in with you lovely ladies for a bit. Things have been a bit busy and we had a scare last night and into today.

Yesterday evening, my hubby went out and when I was going to bed, I felt really light headed. Sat down in the washroom for a second to see if that would help but then I must have blacked out as I found myself on the floor. Silly me, when I got up, I went to bed (isn't it strange what your mind will resort to sometimes?) I felt the baby fluttering a little bit before I fell asleep.

Got up this morning, was still feeling slightly light headed but couldn't feel the baby at all! I called our Labor and Delivery line over at the hospital who suggested that I eat something as that might get the baby to move. Ate a bit of breakfast and waited a bit but no movement. Went over to the hospital as they suggested.

Several tests later (including an ecg for my heart as I've never blacked out before and they were worried), they drummed it up to exhaustion and a bit of dehydration. They also did a quick ultrasound and found the baby is ok with the heart still pumping and a moving about. 

I'm now at home with some meds (because they think I might have an UTI) and told to rest for the remainder of the day. I was so frightened throughout the whole experience but grateful that my husband was with me the entire time. By the end of the whole experience, I wondered who was more worried -- him or me!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

glad that you're okay


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

and that LO is okay, too!


----------



## Shiv

SO exciting everyone finding out what team they are on! Hurry back Cleckner!! 

We have decided to stay on team yellow - although I think it is going to take a lot of will power on the day of our next scan!!

I think I have been feeling kicks over the last day or so - it takes me so much by suprise that everytime it happens I sit bolt up right (or stand straight) and make an "oh" noise!! People are starting to think I'm a bit odd!!

I have been coming up with some names recently as well - I think we aer sorted with a girls name - sofia/sophia (my surname is James) but we are struggling for a boy. I like Samuel ( I think Sam James sounds like the sort of name a popular boy would have at school - is that crazy?!?!) Yesterday I also thought of the name Otis. Is it awful? I think I am becoming name blind - unable to tell a good name from a terrible one :rofl:

Anyway - that is an update from me - I am really enjoying reading how everyone else is getting on.

Oh and Shadow - I like the name Vincent Lee (there is a very cute French rugby player called Vincent Clerk, so he will be handsome!!)

Take caer everyone xx


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

we must all be thinking of names


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv said:


> SO exciting everyone finding out what team they are on! Hurry back Cleckner!!
> 
> We have decided to stay on team yellow - although I think it is going to take a lot of will power on the day of our next scan!!
> 
> I think I have been feeling kicks over the last day or so - it takes me so much by suprise that everytime it happens I sit bolt up right (or stand straight) and make an "oh" noise!! People are starting to think I'm a bit odd!!
> 
> I have been coming up with some names recently as well - I think we aer sorted with a girls name - sofia/sophia (my surname is James) but we are struggling for a boy. I like Samuel ( I think Sam James sounds like the sort of name a popular boy would have at school - is that crazy?!?!) Yesterday I also thought of the name Otis. Is it awful? I think I am becoming name blind - unable to tell a good name from a terrible one :rofl:
> 
> Anyway - that is an update from me - I am really enjoying reading how everyone else is getting on.
> 
> Oh and Shadow - I like the name Vincent Lee (there is a very cute French rugby player called Vincent Clerk, so he will be handsome!!)
> 
> Take caer everyone xx

Hehehe thanks Shiv! Nice to have you back in here too :) I like Sofia/Sophia AND Samuel! Otis is ok I think, but maybe I've gone name-blind too! I prefer Samuel of your boy choices :) and he could be little Sammie James when he is tiny! So cute! :D

Elly, sorry to hear about your little scare! I know what it's like to have those lightheaded periods, and even blacking out, as I have a bit of POTS (low blood pressure problems, to put it very roughly!) and heart issues. It's a scary thing to black out, and having to go to the hospital must have shaken you up :( Hope you're over it now and resting well, and that you feel much better :)

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> we must all be thinking of names

Do you have name ideas yet Mom? (Hehe can I call you Mom? :rofl: )


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls! I am back!!! Looks like you are right Shadow. TEAM PINK!!! I truly didn't care either way but when he told us I was so freaking happy I couldn't keep the tears out of my eyes. We immediately went out and bought her an outfit to bring her home in! :cloud9::cloud9: Emma Sophia it is!!

Oh yeah. Almost forgot. The baby is measuring at a week ahead of my due date. But they aren't going to change the actual due date so I'm sticking with August 8. They said I might just have a big baby. She already weighs 1 lb. 5 oz...!!


----------



## smith87999

elly... that is scary.. but I'm glad that it sounds like nothing major...

Shiv.... we are team yellow too.. it is sooo tempting... but looking forward the big surprise in the end :wohoo:

congrats Cleckner.. that is terrific.... Emma Sophia is a beautiful name...


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

congrats, cleckner04!


----------



## TheNewWife

cleckner04 said:


> Hey girls. Yes Shadow give us the name! Ours will be Emma Sophia for a girl and Ethan Anderson for a boy. Pippin I love Samuel. I'm a bit biased though because my name is Samantha. :muaha:

:rofl: Guess what our 2 top names are?? Emma Grace for a girl and Ethan something-or-other for a boy. :rofl:

Great minds think alike!!


----------



## Kim T

Hey girlies...
Found out today that we are on *Team Blue*
Was a total shock.. My whole family assumed we would be having a girl! We went straight out and bought lots of cute little boy outfits.. Just couldnt help ourselves!

Please could you update me on the first page?
Thank you :winkwink: xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Congrats cleckner on team PINK! how wonderful!:)

Congrats Kim T on team blue and welcome!:) 

Anyone know why young-mummy is banned from bnb....i'm so confused....?


----------



## smith87999

I don't know.. but the message made it sound like she was a fraud or something... he threatened to involve the police... we should ask about it... I will message him...


----------



## tmr1234

cleckner04 congrats on pink

kim t congrats on blue


----------



## michaela5

Hello all I'm due 31st and found out the other day I'm having a boy!!!! I am very shocked as have a girl aged 4yrs xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Congrats Cleckner!!!! I just had a feeling, I'm so good, even from right acroos "the pond" hehehe. Emma Sophia is such a gorgeous name :D I'm sure she will be a real stunner!

Congrats and welcome to team blue, Kim T and michaela!! :D

Gabs and Laura, what's all this about Young Mummy? I must have missed that, I'm off to check things out right now as I'm very intrigued...

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm that's so odd isn't it?? I wonder what was going on there... I had been thinking of her and hoping everything was ok, so what, is she not even pregnant? Or just for some reason pretending that something was wrong for attention?? How on earth would admin have found out? And was that really her OH posting that update back along, or just her pretending? Very odd...


----------



## ToniAnne8

Hi all I'm due on 3rd August and we are team blue!!!!!1:happydance:
I already have a 6yr old son so he is over the moon to!!!!!


:hug:


----------



## Aunty E

20 week scan went fine, but was a bit underwhelming. Sonographer was a bit 'bothered' and quite rough (he was a chap, so maybe if I ever get the opportunity, I'll scan his testicles and see how he likes it) and photos are pretty bleurgh. Baby is good though, and he confirmed that I have an anterior placenta (KNEW IT) and it's nice and high. Shame I won't feel the baby as much, but presumably when she gets bigger, I'll feel her anyway.


----------



## cleckner04

TheNewWife said:


> :rofl: Guess what our 2 top names are?? Emma Grace for a girl and Ethan something-or-other for a boy. :rofl:
> 
> Great minds think alike!!

Aww! That's awesome! I just love E names. Is that how it is for you too? Your team yellow though right? So it will be fun seeing if it's another Emma or an Ethan in August!! :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Wait what's going on with young_mummy?


----------



## cleckner04

OMG! I leave for a night of sleep and come back to a faker in our midst? Okay. I would normally wait for the majority to vote on this but I am going to delete her from our club list. We don't need that kind on negative energy around here. :nope:


----------



## Coffee

hey all,
congrats again Cleckner on pink bump! 
Back from my scan which if you've read my post on the forum was very disappointing! So baby wasn't playing ball and evil sonographer was not interested either so i'm still on team yellow for now! Arrrggghhhh i'm desperate to know!! 
Going to book a private scan now for next weekend!! 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## cleckner04

Coffee said:


> hey all,
> congrats again Cleckner on pink bump!
> Back from my scan which if you've read my post on the forum was very disappointing! So baby wasn't playing ball and evil sonographer was not interested either so i'm still on team yellow for now! Arrrggghhhh i'm desperate to know!!
> Going to book a private scan now for next weekend!!
> Hope everyone is well x

Aww I'm sorry hun. I think people that do scans should automatically be friendly and nice. After all, they are looking at precious babies all day and dealing with emotional pregnant women. I'm sorry it was such an awful experience. I won't change your color to yellow just yet though! I hope you have a better experience at your private scan. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## leo

hi girls not been on for a bit laplop charger broke again
arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its doing my head in. so how is every one im good baby boy is moving all the time now cant wait to get to 24 weeks only 3 weeks to go then maybe i get worrying not lol :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies :)

Cleck, good plan on deleting her from the list: To be honest, I hadn't even realised she was on the list, as she never really posted in here or anything. I think I may have annoyed admin a bit poking my nose into the whole thing, but I was keen to know how they could be so sure, I didn't want them to be making some big mistake, or for them to mistake anyone else for a fraud if the situation was similar again! But I guess they have some real strong proof that she was a fraud, from what they've said...
Anywho, good riddance to her, I say. You're right, Cleck: We don't need that kind of negative energy round here!!

Coffee, I did flick my eyes over your other post as we were heading out the door earlier, I'm sorry it was such a rubbish time for you :( Looking on the bright side, though, you now have an excuse for another little look at your little one, and I'm sure you'll have much better luck at your next scan :D I must say I was surprised to hear about the behaviour of your scanner lady- mine is SO sweet and very good at what she does, I'll be seeing her again next week I think, I'm sorry you're not as lucky :(


Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

Well girls, I have booked a private scan for 2D/3D/4D May 4th! Hopefully this time we can get a good picture of my little wiggler because she wouldn't hold still yesterday so the only picture I got was of a blurry foot! :rofl::rofl: I was too happy about her being a girl to care though. So now I have something else to look forward to. :cloud9:


----------



## ShadowRat

Yay!! That sounds like a good idea :D I hope you get some good shots of your little lady in there, if you can upload any of them afterwards that'd be so awesome for us all to see!! 

xx


----------



## avabear73

Leo - I hear ya! I keep thinking that if I can get to 24 weeks the baby will be viable at least ... I bet when we're overdue we laugh at this and say "do you remember when we just wanted to get to 24 weeks so baby would be viable, and all along it turned out the baby was really comfy and didn't feel like moving anyway?!" LOL.


----------



## avabear73

Hey guys ... know what I just realised? We're only 4 weeks from 3rd tri!! :happydance: Amazing. How quickly time is passing!! Only seems like a couple of weeks ago since we got to 2nd tri! 

Oh and PS - this is my 100th post ... for someone who works in computers, you'd think I'd be more active!! LOL!! Maybe I'll be more active once 3rd tri panic sets in ... :rofl:

(PPS - I am reading though!)


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls. Hope all is well.

Well i'm contracting today and i've just taken the 3rd dose of my meds...and its the last dose i'm allowed......:( No relief and feel worse b/c the meds make you shaky and makes your heart race!!! :(


----------



## avabear73

Keeping fingers crossed for you Gabrielle, let us know how you go.

:hug:


----------



## cleckner04

I just read your other thread hun. It sounds like your little one really wants to meet his mommy! He had better stay in there. :cry: I will be thinking of you hun. :hugs::hugs: You've been through enough already.


----------



## Mimiso

cleckner04, thanks for adding me to the list. I had a little wriggler too and they couldnt see anything on my first anomaly scan so had to go again a week later and that is when I found out the sex. I was screaming the place down with excitement at having a little princess since I have two princes and they really run riot in the house. A girl would be nice for me. Must be exciting to have a 3D/4D scan, would love to have one but OH doesnt


----------



## Mimiso

Cleck, Emma Sophia is a lovely name for your little princess - congratulations. We have decided on 'Shamiso' which means miracle, hence my username of Mimiso as we are going to shorten her name to Mimi


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes...and he CANT meet me......b/c he will die after he's born. Gosh girls i hate this....please lord stop this nonsense now.

How is everyone? Feeling baby lots?


----------



## smith87999

Aunty E said:


> Sonographer was a bit 'bothered' and quite rough (he was a chap, so maybe if I ever get the opportunity, I'll scan his testicles and see how he likes it)

:rofl: that is funny... :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

:blue: here


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Gabby honey, I hate to think of how worrying this must all be for you :(
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I, for one, am definitely feeling lots of movement: Vinnie is enjoying his favourite game of "kick mummy in the cervix" again today... lol

Stay put, little Jack, and be a little more patient about meeting your momma, boy!

x x x


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> I, for one, am definitely feeling lots of movement: Vinnie is enjoying his favourite game of "kick mummy in the cervix" again today... lol
> 
> x x x

I am having the same thing at the moment! But yesterday I learned it isn't kicks. It's her arms hitting me. She is head down. Don't you think that would give her a head rush after a while? :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Don't you think that would give her a head rush after a while? :rofl:

LOL I know what you mean!! I always think that he must be getting dizzy in there when I turn over in bed and stuff! :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Gabrielle... are you going in today... It sounds like you should.. maybe they can give you some stronger meds :shrug:... Mag or somthing ( I know... that drug really sucks..) I will be praying for you constantly... stay in little guy... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Overcomer... a boy ... congrats to you :wohoo:

I am feeling good... worked outside in the wonderful sunshine yesterday \\:D/(it is a rarity out here in Washington State)..and my pelvis feels like it is falling apart:sad1:.. nice...


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> :blue: here

Congrats hun!!


----------



## avabear73

I can finally say I'm feeling things too - have been for the last couple of weeks. Now hubby can feel it through my tummy and it's ace!! As I type I'm getting kicked and there's no doubt it's getting stronger. It's amazing how much more connected I feel now that I can feel the kicking, love it!


----------



## ShadowRat

avabear73 said:


> I can finally say I'm feeling things too - have been for the last couple of weeks. Now hubby can feel it through my tummy and it's ace!! As I type I'm getting kicked and there's no doubt it's getting stronger. It's amazing how much more connected I feel now that I can feel the kicking, love it!

:D I agree!! Annoying though it can be (he's having a little party in there right now!) it also feels so wonderful, and I feel like I'm starting to think of him as a real little person now! :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

I think by the time we move over to the 3rd tri, we'll all be grumbling about being kicked all night LOL but this stage is just lovely, isn't it? :D


----------



## Pippin

God I go away for an evening and all mary war breaks loose!

Congrats to all your coloured bumps ladies, looks like it's me and coffee that have the awkward little monkeys then :cry: wishing away my Easter holidays now so I can get a sneaky peak again. Just hope this time he/she plays ball.

Gabby hang in there hon, I'm preying little one realizes today that it's much nicer in Mums tum, keep positive.

Finally who on earth gets there kicks out of pretending to be pregnant and having troubles?? You have to be one sick person to do that. I wouldn't wish that sort of trouble on anyone let alone putting us through that worry, cause lets face it we all care about each other on this site!!!! Jeez!

Anyway hope us lovely ladies are feeling good today. I hear you with the kicking, just wish he'd done that on MOnday!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Oh and has our August Mummies ticker gone or is that just my computer???


----------



## avabear73

The little yellow flashing thing? (August Mummies Club) I can still see them, is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Pippin

Yes so it must be my computer, that's okay. I'm using a different wifi to home and I think there are a few blocks on it, thanks for you reply. xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

it's still in your sig, and everyone else, so far as I can see, Pippin.

Anybody else having pain under the bump? I have been getting stitch-like pains along the sides and underneath, which don't concern me because it definitely feels muscular and so it's probably the round ligaments. But today I went for a short walk to register with a dentist (10-15 min walk tops) and 5 mins in I had this really bad pain further up, not really at the side, more on the roundness of the bump nearish my belly button. I've only had that sort of pain when I've been walking, and it usually eases off after a few mins, but this was quite painful. I hope it's normal... and just a muscle or something pulling when I'm more active than normal (I'm pretty much a lie-on-the-bed girl most of the time).

Checked on baby when I got in and hb was racing away like Red Rum so no worries there, but... you know how it is, it's hard not to worry with weird pains.


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon, glad it's just me.

I have tummy ache on and off all the time. I think it's all the stretching. I had the most terrible pain in my boob last night too. Everything is on the change now!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, and I had the worst pain of this pregnancy so far on Saturday night... I got in from work at 10.15pm and settled down to eat my one bad dinner of the week (sausage and chips from the chip shop) and I choked on a chip and had this immense coughing fit. After that, and after eating all my dinner, I had such awful pain round my bump... I must have really racked myself with the coughing. Nasty!


----------



## Pippin

Oh Mary Jo i hear ya! I've had a cough for 4 weeks now, not bad but just occasionally get a coughing fit and my bump kills after it's horrible.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey MJ and Pips! I'm just cooking some yummy filled jacket spud skins, they smell sooooo good! My appetiteseems to have doubled in the last day, I guess Vince wants the extra now to get nice and big and fat!!

MJ, the first thing you described sounded like round ligament pain to me, but the second may well be a continuation of that, the stretching and everything would be passed along into the bump if you get a bit more active i reckon. But then what do i know? LOL
I do know that round ligament pain is super painful, I hope it settles for you honey! It has done for me recently :)

Pips, you're not wrong about that crazy crazy Young Mummy person. It was so shocking when they blocked her, I dont think anyone ever dreamed someone would lie about that sort of thing! Sick...

Shadow xxx

P.S. What are we all having for dinner tonight?? I want ideas! Hehehe


----------



## Pippin

I'm in Wales on a mini break so we are going to a yummy restaurant for dinner to spoil ourselves. Today I had steak and mushroom pie which was yummy but realized that my insides have squished up now cos I couldn't eat all of it :cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww lol I am the same lately: I'll have a lovely big plate of lush food in front of me, and I'll tuck in only to find that I cant fit nearly as much as usual into my tum! Going out for dinner sounds lovely though :D Enjoy!

Does anyone know how Gabby is doing? She hasnt posted in a little while and i see now that she's offline. I hope she is resting and relaxing...


----------



## avabear73

I'm on mince, tatties and a mealie pudding. My very favourite :happydance: And for pud (later) I'm having ice cream and fruit. Yum yum. :)

The whole young mummy thing is what puts me off posting in the buddy thread. I keep thinking about doing it, because it would be great fun to have a couple of msn/text buddies but this is a public forum ... and how do you know the people are genuine? I know I'm cyncial, but still ... :shrug:


----------



## smith87999

It reallly is disturbing that someone would find humor or whatever in getting all of us pregnant ladies worried:growlmad:... I am so glad they banned her... 

I am not sure about dinner yet... my 6 yr old caught a few little fish yesterday so we should probably have them :)

But I am craving a dessert so I am going to work on something chocolate today.. YUMMY!:wohoo:


----------



## smith87999

avabear73 said:


> I'm on mince, tatties and a mealie pudding. My very favourite :happydance: And for pud (later) I'm having ice cream and fruit. Yum yum. :)
> 
> The whole young mummy thing is what puts me off posting in the buddy thread. I keep thinking about doing it, because it would be great fun to have a couple of msn/text buddies but this is a public forum ... and how do you know the people are genuine? I know I'm cyncial, but still ... :shrug:

Ava.. I am not a great texter but I will be your buddy... I am really pregnant.. :rofl: I swear....:)
but I don't know how that works... when you are overseas... You probably want someone on your time zone and country code... I don't know..


----------



## Pippin

New thread re gabby on main page..... not looking good bless her. :cry:


----------



## Mary Jo

It is weird about youngmummy, but I've been on web forums for year and there's always a few con artists. It just sits extremely badly on this type of a forum, where we're all worried about things going wrong and it's like a nightmare to read of someone going through it, only to find out it's a lie - not cool at all and it must be very distressing for those who are going through genuine complications and the stress that goes along with them.

I'm glad the admins/mods realised what was up and dropped the ban hammer quick smart.

As for dinner, well, I was going to make a curry - I cook up some chicken breast with loads of veggies (onion, carrot, swede, courgette and mushrooms) with a big jar of tikka sauce and a can of chick peas - it makes about 5 servings so I freeze most of it - but I don't have enough veg and can't be bothered to go out again. So it looks like it might be a thai red curry, using a Loyd Grossman sauce. Haven't tried it before... hope it's ok...

eta, poor Gabby, am thinking of her.


----------



## smith87999

Okay gals.. I am off for the day.. really nice outside here... have to use the day while I can... 

Good luck with dinner all... 

and good luck Gab... I really hope it all calms down... PRAYERS for you!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Loo

Gosh how strange re young mummy. Makes you wonder what they get out of it? And I wonder how they are found out to be fake? As to be honest, we could all be fake and how would anyone know? (I am really pregnant honest!!)

I've had pain similar Mary Jo, just after walking for a bit. I just walk a bit slower or rest for a bit, and it seems to ease off a bit. Not sure what it is, but it isn't there at other times.

Hope you are ok Gabrielle.


----------



## ShadowRat

:cry: I'm worried for Gabs now... Although it is good that she is in the hospital where they can really help her again. It must be so worrying for her and her family though, all this upping and downing :( But some real PMA should help, I'm trying to think positive thoughts for her: I mean, both her little boys tried to come very early (think she said 23/25 weeks) and they managed to make them both hang on in there for another 8 or 10 weeks i think she said, so she has done it before- maybe her body can do it again...

My dinner was decidedly disappointing :hissy: I was so looking forward to cheesy jacket spud skins with leeks and stuff, but it was dry and not cheesy enough and not very good! OH was very sweet about it though and ate it all anyway! It was somewhat rescued by the lemon cheesecake we made earlier :p Yuuuuuummy!! And I was gonna accompany that with a nice glass of banana milkshake (mmmm... *drools* banana milkshake...) but we are out of bananas so it had to just be a glass of milk.

Liking the sound of that curry, MJ! And Laura, how cute to eat the little fish your boy caught!!! That's so sweet :D

xx


----------



## avabear73

Smith - I've sent you a PM :)

I hope Gabby is OK ... sounds really scary :( Did I read right that she's only 19 weeks? I really hope they can do something for her :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Yup, 19 weeks and 2 days i think :( it's very worrying... there's an update now, I think even she (who is usually so positive and deals so well with it all) is now getting quite worried... Wish there was more we could do...


----------



## deaglanxpaige

im due august 14th with a baby boy


----------



## tillymum

OMG I have just read the youngmummy thread about her being a fake and Im fuming! Someone playing on our worst fears and especially with what Gabrielle is going though, i just find it shocking to think there are people out there who would do such a thing!

Sorry just had to vent!


----------



## jelr

My god I have just spent an hour reading through like about 400 posts since I was on last - DH is delighted cause I was complaining about him having on the Man U match and I had said he was to turn it over when I got off this but I have been occupied for most of the match thanks to this :rofl: :rofl:

Well girls I have been keeping a quick eye on ye all every couple of days but work has been so hectic and I have been wrecked that I haven't got a chance to post. I wont do my normal post which includes everyone cause I would be here for the year :rofl: - so I'm just gonna write a bit to the ones I can remember.

Welcome back Cleckner - glad you had a lovely holiday, well done on updating the post.

Shadow - I love the name Vincent it is really strong.

Pippin - so sorry babs wouldn't play ball for you. hope the next two weeks go by quickly.

I see we have a few new members so welcome to you all.

Congrats on the new pink and blue bumps. :hug:

Gabby honey my heart goes out to you, I have just read your post from Kimberly. I have everything crossed for you, I know you must be scared out of your mind, but keep the chin up, you are always so postive and hopefully with all your positive thinking and our prayers your LO will stay put for another few weeks.

What is the story with this Yummy Mummy I hear ye talkin about, I'm gonna have a look now in the main thread to see if I can find out more cause ye have me all intrigued.

Well I dont have much news myself, work is hectic, but I am off next week for half term, so I'm lookin forward to that, unfortunately DH wont be though as he is trying to hold on to his annual holidays for when the baby is born.

Think I am feeling kicks now, still not 100% though as they are not very hard and I can't feel them from the outside yet and are more like pops than kicks, which is strange as I have a posterier placenta.

Any body getting baby brain - I am so forgetful lately and it is driving me mad cause I'm am always so organised and on the ball and I really need to be for my job as I co-ordinate 12 adult education groups and I also teach one literacy class a week, I have to write everything in my diary or I am forgetting to do things. :dohh:

Well I hope I wont be away as long. :hug: to you all. Xx


----------



## elly75

Hello ladies and hope everyone is well. I'm just catching up on everything since I can't really read all of this when I'm at work, only when I get home. 

My thoughts and prayers are going out to Gabby and hoping that the little one stays put but even though, such a scary and worrysome situation!

Jelr, I hear you about the fuzzy brain feeling. In talks with some folks today, forgot their names and what we were talking about! :rofl:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

ShadowRat said:


> mom-on-8/2009 said:
> 
> 
> we must all be thinking of names
> 
> Do you have name ideas yet Mom? (Hehe can I call you Mom? :rofl: )Click to expand...

sure
go ahead lol
we were going to name him Aven, maybe a different spelling
middle name Samuel


----------



## tmr1234

OMG how much do u girls talk lol iv just had to read about 8 pages.


tonianne8 congrats on team blue ur due same date as me

coffee sorry bubs wouldnt play

overcomer79 congrats on team blue

deaglanxpaige congrats on team blue


Hope evey 1 else is doing ok and bubs are moving about. 

i had a hell of a day yesterday i had really bad tooth pain all day an still have it now arrggg hate tooth pain any outher pain i dnt mind but not that. 

Lucas is still moving lots and my son felt him yesterdat and told him he lves him and cnt wait to see him. My son(4) 5 in august keeps asking how baby will come out lol and will i have a holl in my belly after lol bless


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

we have a lot of blue bumps


----------



## ShadowRat

We should really dig out Zoya's pink/blue/yellow poll thread, has everyone voted in there? 

PHEW for Gabby, eh girls?? Hope she doesn't have to go through that again any time soon and can stay home and rest now for a good few weeks!


----------



## ShadowRat

Jelr thanks for your feedback on our name choice!! Vince gives you grateful little kicks :D

That whole Young Mummy thing was a horrible mess, but I guess it's a bit of drama if you're interested in reading it! Admin did delete a lot of stuff though I think. I think they just want it over and forgotten now, it was very bizarre...


----------



## ShadowRat

*calls into the silence* Hellooooo? Anyone around? :-=


----------



## ShadowRat

*sigh* just me, then?


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!:) Again thanks for the wonderful thoughts and prayers...I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.:hug:

It's quite sad....my family doesnt care as much as you all do. Which isn't like them....but NOONE wanted us to get pregnant for the reason of my crappy pregnancies and now their all like told ya...you should have waitied and you better hope to God he's with you on this....blah blah blah. :( Not everyone is being that way but it sure feels like too many!:(

My heart rate at this very minute is 140bpm.....!!! I havent taken that drug that increases it since 8am yesterday morning and i even slept last nigh..grrr. I think you all know that i have a heart condition called SVT...which means your heart beats and an incrediblely fast speed and is irregular. Well i think i've went into SVT and it's not going away. I dont feel like i'm going to faint but my head is pounding terribly....Waiting for the doctor to call back b/c she told me to take my meds to slow it down but nothing is helping....;( other then that.....baby is fine and no contractions!:)

How is everyone? Anyone starting to get bubs room ready......August will be here before you all know it!!!!!:hug::hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Glad to see you back home Gabby, sorry heart rate is going high still hope it comes down for you too. Just met up with some BnB friends for coffee which was lovely putting a name to the messages and texts and told them about you. They send their love and hope it works out soon. (Forever3 and WelshRose)

I'm happy on contented right now and relaxing which I hope you are as well. Hang in there and I'm glad we're here for you even if your family aren't!. x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Gabby I have not been online really and just caught up with everything!! I am sooooo sorry you are going through this and if I could do somethig i truly would :hugs: its not fair yur family are being this way, just remember we are all here for you night and day ok? and we pray all the time for you!!

Pippin, glad you managed to meet up with the girls, I am hoping to meet a couple soon as well and I think it will be like we have known each other for yrs - what was it like for u ladies?

Shadow - Thanks for all the updates and stuff, really have made the last 10 pages interesting :D I think Vincent is a lush name and had a crush on a guy with that name :D I have no inkling as to what my lil jellytot is - sometimes i really think boy and sometims ithink girl. I keep having odd dreams about giving birth and then not knowing what the sex is cos i forgot to ask :rofl: How is lil Vinnie? still kicking lots? mine is always on the move so maybe a boy too?

Cleckner - congrats on your :pink: princess :pink: Emma Sophia goes really well and i love the name Sophia 

Welcome to all the newjoiners too and now we have a baby due on every day - i wonder how it will pan out in reality who will be early/late and all the statistics and percentages - will be intersting and I do hope we find out :D

Cleckner - apart from alll the pinks/blues and yellows how many are there still left to find out??

scan tomo and i am sooo excited albiet a lil nervous too! was anyone else nervous?


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies :D 
Sorry, I moaned about nobody being online and then i totally disappeared!
We have some weird family stuff going on, i'm trying to help my brothers and sisters to not kill each other (I'm the second youngest of 5! you'd think they could do it themselves by now! lol)

Gabs, it's lovely to have you there and to know that things are ticking along for now. It can't be fun at all to be stuck in the hospital :( But I'm super glad that there are no contractions just now. I know just how heart stuff can be, I get palpitations (120bmp and up sometimes) and irregular heartbeats and it's not pleasant at all is it honey? :( But maybe you can try to take your mind of the racing heart and focus on other stuff for a bit, then maybe it will calm itself down. I find if I focus on it, it almost always makes it flare up again! Sorry your family arent as supportive as you'd like through this... Give them time to realise that this baby is a really good thing, and that once he gets here they will be so in love with him they wont be able to think "you really shouldve been more careful" or anything ever again!

Pips, good to hear that you've had a lovely day :) arent school holidays just great? :D I, too, have had a nice day out with an old friend, and am now relaxing at home and hoping that tonight's dinner will be better than the yucky potato skins of yesterday!!

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL thanks Jai Jai, Vinnie is doing great ta :D And yes, still VERY active! I guess maybe it's a boy thing!! 

LOL I look at the old posts and am so embarrassed at how big my mouth is, it's like "ShadowRat.... someone else... ShadowRat.... ShadowRat.... someone else... ShadowRat.... " lol you girls should tell me to shut up sometimes if it gets annoying!! Maybe i need a project off Bnb to focus on LOL :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh JaiJai you're in Dorset? That's pretty close to me :) where abouts are you? I'm in Exmouth :D


----------



## welshwarriors

Hiya,

sry to crash...I'm due on the 1st august with a little surprise. 

Hope you're all well. xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh no dont shut up shadowrat we need you :D yes in Dorset, Gillingham - heard of it? I dunno where Exmouth is - I visit Bideford a lot is it anywhere near there?? xxx

*oooh cleckner, sorry to bug you but you seemed to have missed my post about my date being moved to 25th August...... can you update?? thanks hun *


----------



## ShadowRat

welshwarriors said:


> Hiya,
> 
> sry to crash...I'm due on the 1st august with a little surprise.
> 
> Hope you're all well. xx

Welcome!! You're not "crashing" at all! :D we don't bite... How exciting to have another little bundle of joy due on the 1st!!! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

Yea JaiJai, I've heard of Gillingham but never been there. I think the closest I've been is Yeovil, which google tells me is not too far from you :)
Bideford is north devon, I'm south/East devon so not really very close :winkwink:
But I still think you're the closest person to me in this club... Anyone else in the south west?? We could make a little club!! Hehehe


----------



## cleckner04

Oops! Sorry Jai_Jai. I got ya covered this time though! I also counted the latest tally of teams. 

Team Pink-24 
Team Blue-31
Team Yellow-23
Team Green-33 (These are the girls that don't know because baby wouldn't cooperate or girls that just haven't spoken up yet.)

Goodness I hate the time difference between us all sometimes! I miss all the chatter. :dohh:


----------



## Coffee

Awwwwww Team Green... i'm on a team!! yaaayyy!!! 
Can't wait to move to either blue or pink team tho!! There seems to have been a lot of uncooperative babies lately though... I wonder if it's something to do with their future starsign? Mine will be a Leo if born on time - they like to be in control i think :rofl:!!


----------



## cleckner04

I had my 22 week doctors appointment yesterday. In walked a cute little old lady with a french accent. The first thing she said. "oo we have a healthy mother here"..She knows that I know she's calling me fat right? :rofl::rofl: She was too cute for me to be offended though. Plus I already know I'm fat. LoL!! :rofl::rofl:

The good news is that my triple screening was all negative so that is one milestone I'm glad to have gotten passed without problems. :cloud9: This is all starting to become so much more real to me. Poor DH has shunned BabiesRUs..He never wants to go back again. haha. I guess I'll have to stick to online shopping instead. *Giggles like a madwoman*:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Cleck, I wouldn't worry, it is mostly chatter between Shadow and herself anyway!!! LOL
Nah, just kidding ladies... :winkwink:

Right now, though, OH is moaning about me making the dinner tonight, so I'd best get on with it!!! Hehehe 

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Coffee said:


> Awwwwww Team Green... i'm on a team!! yaaayyy!!!
> Can't wait to move to either blue or pink team tho!! There seems to have been a lot of uncooperative babies lately though... I wonder if it's something to do with their future starsign? Mine will be a Leo if born on time - they like to be in control i think :rofl:!!

Maybe I should change all the names of unknowns to green! Than you can be a pretty color too until you can figure out what your having! :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

Hehe Cleckner ... I just went to the shop to pick up a paper (I used to work there so know all the staff) and one of them laughed at me and said "you're getting to be a right fatty now, eh?" LOL. She's one of very few people who can say these things and it doesn't offend anyone, know what I mean? For some reason she just makes me laugh. I told her "thanks, I come here for the ego boost" :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Coffee

cleckner04 said:


> Coffee said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwww Team Green... i'm on a team!! yaaayyy!!!
> Can't wait to move to either blue or pink team tho!! There seems to have been a lot of uncooperative babies lately though... I wonder if it's something to do with their future starsign? Mine will be a Leo if born on time - they like to be in control i think :rofl:!!
> 
> Maybe I should change all the names of unknowns to green! Than you can be a pretty color too until you can figure out what your having! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yaaay! thankyou! I love my new pretty colour! I don't feel quite as much a failure now!! :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

> Maybe I should change all the names of unknowns to green!

No! I like being yellow! LOL!!


----------



## cleckner04

Aww :hugs: You were never a failure Coffee. You just had a mean ultrasound tech who should be fired for being a witch! And soon you'll know!! When did you schedule your next ultrasound for? Are you wanting anything specific?


----------



## cleckner04

avabear73 said:


> Maybe I should change all the names of unknowns to green!
> 
> No! I like being yellow! LOL!!Click to expand...

Your still yellow hun!! :rofl: The girls that haven't responded about color yet are green now though!! If you look at the list it is more pretty now. haha.


----------



## Coffee

cleckner04 said:


> Aww :hugs: You were never a failure Coffee. You just had a mean ultrasound tech who should be fired for being a witch! And soon you'll know!! When did you schedule your next ultrasound for? Are you wanting anything specific?

Awww thanks! 
It's a week on Sunday (April 19th) - going for a super duper 4d one too to make up for the last nasty experience!! I don't mind whether its a boy or a girl, i just want to know so that i can get down to some serious shopping!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Yay Coffee we can both e team green until we find out in two weeks!!!!


----------



## Coffee

Pippin said:


> Yay Coffee we can both e team green until we find out in two weeks!!!!

Yaaay TEAM GREEN ROCKS!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm so excited for you girls!! Pippin are you getting a 4D ultrasound as well? You will have to post up pictures cause I have a 4D scheduled in May. I'm dying to know how it all goes. It seems pretty cool though. 

I was the same way about knowing Coffee. I didn't care what team, I just wanted to shop! :happydance:


----------



## Coffee

I'll try and post pics, but i'm a bit rubbish at techy stuff like that!!!!! :dohh:

We were going to wait until later in the pg to have a 4d scan, but decided to just go ahead and have it earlier so that we could find out the sex! Your one in May Cleckner will be amazing i'm sure!!


----------



## cleckner04

We were going to wait until later as well but I just couldn't help but book an appointment earlier. We might do another closer to the birth but I'm not sure yet. :muaha: It is quite inexpensive to do them in my area so I just think I'd be crazy NOT to do it at least once. :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

The one i two weeks is another nhs one and then f he/she doesn't play ball then we're going for a 4D one. Although knowing me we'll probably cave in and have it anyway. If I can't see the bits then I'll get a gender scan for sure at the very least!


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> The one i two weeks is another nhs one and then f he/she doesn't play ball then we're going for a 4D one. Although knowing me we'll probably cave in and have it anyway. If I can't see the bits then I'll get a gender scan for sure at the very least!

I think in your position I'd do the same. I couldn't make it through an entire pregnancy without knowing the sex. I just like to shop too much and that isn't easy if you don't know what your shopping for. :rofl:

I have my fingers crossed for you Pippin and Coffee that your babies cooperate this time!!


----------



## smith87999

So I think the next tests that we have take is the blood sugar test... which stinks... fasting while preggers and then drinking this crappy sugar drink in like 5 minutes and then wait 1 hour to have blood drawn... it is no fun...

Anyone done this test yet?


----------



## smith87999

And yeah.. I was doing good with the weight thing in the first tri... i was so nauseous I couldn't eat:sick:.. now I am steadily packing it on:lol:... and I am not even eating a lot or terribly.. it is not fair I tell you...](*,)


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> So I think the next tests that we have take is the blood sugar test... which stinks... fasting while preggers and then drinking this crappy sugar drink in like 5 minutes and then wait 1 hour to have blood drawn... it is no fun...
> 
> Anyone done this test yet?

I am supposed to go in for this in 2-3 weeks my doctor said. She never said I couldn't eat though! Uh oh!! If I don't eat when I'm hungry I throw up or go into fits of dry heaving coughs. :blush: This pregnancy has been a joy let me tell you.


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> And yeah.. I was doing good with the weight thing in the first tri... i was so nauseous I couldn't eat:sick:.. now I am steadily packing it on:lol:... and I am not even eating a lot or terribly.. it is not fair I tell you...](*,)

I was only supposed to gain 15 pounds because I was overweight to begin with. Yeah, I've already just about gained all of my 15 pound allotment. Not quite there yet but almost. So I definately didn't listen well. :dohh::rofl:


----------



## smith87999

cleckner04 said:


> smith87999 said:
> 
> 
> So I think the next tests that we have take is the blood sugar test... which stinks... fasting while preggers and then drinking this crappy sugar drink in like 5 minutes and then wait 1 hour to have blood drawn... it is no fun...
> 
> Anyone done this test yet?
> 
> I am supposed to go in for this in 2-3 weeks my doctor said. She never said I couldn't eat though! Uh oh!! If I don't eat when I'm hungry I throw up or go into fits of dry heaving coughs. :blush: This pregnancy has been a joy let me tell you.Click to expand...

They told me to have water and nothing sugary... like really bland food.. and not much of it... My Dr gives me that sugar drink and directions and lab form and I do it on my own time.. but all places are different...





cleckner04 said:


> smith87999 said:
> 
> 
> And yeah.. I was doing good with the weight thing in the first tri... i was so nauseous I couldn't eat:sick:.. now I am steadily packing it on:lol:... and I am not even eating a lot or terribly.. it is not fair I tell you...](*,)
> 
> I was only supposed to gain 15 pounds because I was overweight to begin with. Yeah, I've already just about gained all of my 15 pound allotment. Not quite there yet but almost. So I definately didn't listen well. :dohh::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: that is me too pretty much... :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, dinner is in the oven, and it smells gooooood! :D SO hungry...

I'm LOVING the new colourful front page, nice one Cleckner!! Team Green for the unknowns is perfect: Green says "I'm here, but I don't want to be here, I'll be on pink or blue soon I hope!" lol

We're not doing a 4D scan, I dont know if I'd even want one if they were more affordable... I can't really explain it, but I think it looks a bit freaky seeing the baby like that before they're born!!! In my mind right now, he is in my uterus, and he is all black and white against my pitch black uterus :rofl: hehehe - Also, I'd like the unveiling of his facial features etc. to come with the birth, but that's just me :winkwink:



smith87999 said:


> So I think the next tests that we have take is the blood sugar test... which stinks... fasting while preggers and then drinking this crappy sugar drink in like 5 minutes and then wait 1 hour to have blood drawn... it is no fun...
> 
> Anyone done this test yet?

Have you had this test done yet, Laura?? There's a thread in the main forum about Gestational Diabetes, I am just about to google it and read up, because my urine samples have all been high in glucose so far and they told me that if the next one is as well (next week) then they will be doing "blood tests"... I assume they mean the whole fasting, drinking minging juice stuff, waiting an hour and then taking blood... I didn't think everyone had this test, only if your urine samples show high glucose... Am I wrong? 

What if we come back positive for GD?? Scary... I am gonna read up on it now. 

S xx


----------



## smith87999

Naomi.. I didn't mean to worry you... In the states I think most pregnant ladies have this blood test done between 24 and 28weeks.. If you do have gestational diabetes you just have to manage it with diet (reducing sugar and carb intake) and some have to take insulin if diet management is not enough... 

I think all these tests can be scary.. so much for stressless pregnancies :shrug:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Yay! Green is awesome! I think I was already on my own little green team before this... since everything I've been getting for baby is green anyway. 

Cleckner, I will hopefully tell you my baby's gender on Monday. Hoping for blue, but healthy is what counts!

I'm not looking forward to doing the blood sugar test. It is impossible for me to fast (well, I could've back when I still smoked). Hopefully the time that you're asleep and not eating counts and I could get a morning appointment for it. My stomach hurts so bad if I don't eat very often, and my body has never taken well to lower blood sugar levels. I think I might be hypoglycemic based on my history with blood sugar issues, but who knows? I've never been seen about it or tested for it before. I get very faint and sick very fast when I don't eat. I eat a lottttt of carbs just to feel "okay". Luckily they don't make me fat. :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Laura, you didn't worry me :D
I'm actually really looking forward to my appointment next week, not just for the extra scan, but generally because I'm a crazy loon and I actually enjoy going to the hospital! I guess I like the attention :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

We're not having another scan ... well so far anyway. I feel kinda sad because we won't get to see this little mite until it's born, and that's a few months away!! 

But this weekend we're off to Edinburgh so I said to hubby that I would indulge him and he could buy a little something for the baby - an outfit or mobile or something. His face lit up .. let's see when it's 15 and wants a pair of nikes if he's quite as excited :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

avabear73 said:


> We're not having another scan ... well so far anyway. I feel kinda sad because we won't get to see this little mite until it's born, and that's a few months away!!
> 
> But this weekend we're off to Edinburgh so I said to hubby that I would indulge him and he could buy a little something for the baby - an outfit or mobile or something. His face lit up .. let's see when it's 15 and wants a pair of nikes if he's quite as excited :rofl:

Hehehe that's cute


----------



## jelr

God women I can't keep up with ye all at the moment cause I dont get a minute during the day at work to log in, so much going on with us all these days.

Shadow: Yeah the yummy mummy thing was really mad wasn't it, you were right though admin must have deleted most of it cause I could only find the updates. What exercises do you do on the ball for your knees, I have chronic psoriatic arthritis and my knees are increasingly becoming weak due to the extra weight, so I would love some tips.

Elly 75: Yep I'm right there with you forgetting peoples names its terrible.

Mom on the 8/2009: Lovin your names.

TMR1234: I know what you mean about reading pages of stuff, its crazy here these days.

Jai Jai: Best of luck with your scan.

Welsh Warrior: you are not gate crashing, you are more than welcome.

Cleckner congrats on the triple test, you are not fat though I have seen your bump and you look brill. 

Waitingfor Baby: Good luck for your scan.

Pippin, Coffee and Cleckner: How much are the 4D scans your getting, we are thinking of getting one done but they are &#8364;200 here in Ireland.

Smith87999: I haven't heard anything about getting the sugar test here in Ireland but we dont do the triple test or the nuchial fold scan, so we probably dont do that either, it doesn't sound pleasent though. I know what you mean about the lbs going on. I was 9 stone 7 lbs but I have now gone up to 11 stone so that means I have put on 21 lbs. I will have so much work to do to get it off after. I think I am eating more becasue I stopped smoking.

Avabear79: I dont think we have anymore scans here either except if we book in for a 4D one privately but then a friend of mine said that in the last month you have hospital appointments everyweek and that the docs scan you on a smaller machine, so hopefully that is the case as it is a long time.

Gabby: I'm so glad you are home honey, I'm sorry to hear about the problems with your heart rate, I hope it settles down soon and dont forget we are all here for you and are thinking of you lots :hug:

Well I hope I haven't forgotten anyone and you can just put it down to baby brain if I have :roll:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehehe Jelr, you do realise that with such wonderfully detailed posts as that one, EVERYONE will want to reply, and so you'll have the same old problem of having paaaages to read through when you get on here!!! Hehehe I love it though :D

As for your question to me, I have a couple of good exercises that seem to have REALLY helped my knees. Before pregnancy they were my absolute worst joints, but lately they've been much calmer and feel stronger too, which helps my hips a lot as the knees can work a little harder to take the strain off the hips a bit!

Here we go:

The first exercise I did for my knees was to get my gym ball and stand with my back to a wall and the gym ball held between the arch of my back (at the bottom) and the wall, then to very very gently bend my knees and roll the ball a tiny bit down the wall. At first, I could only lower the ball about 5cm or something ridiculous, but very gradually I increased it and now I can do a lot better, bending my knees pretty far.
Edit: I forgot to mention that it's vital to keep your knees in line with your legs/feet (so that your knees are parallel to the direction of your feet) when you do this exercise: If you let your knees roll inwards when you bend them, it puts nasty strain on things, and is bad!!!

Another big thing that has helped my knees has been climbing steps carefully, concentrating on how my knees are positioned when I do it. I use two handrails still to control it, but am finding that I can put weight onto my knees more than I ever could before (I used to sort of "waddle" up steps and put the strain on my hips, which was making everything worse!)

I'm sure there's more, but I'm aware of my suuuper long posts lol... maybe I can give you more some time :)

Do you have a gym ball? Are you able to get some physiotherapy through pregnancy? Not sure how it works in Ireland...

xx

Oh, and another good and easy and fun one is just sitting on your gym ball and bouncing, I do this to the radio :D And over time, as you bounce, you can start using your knees to keep yourself in the "up" part of the bounce for a bit longer- I was eventually able to bounce myself right into a standing position, which was really surprising for me as I never thought my knees could handle that unless I was holding on to something!


----------



## cleckner04

This thread is definately picking up lately! There seems to always be something new to read when I get on here. 

Jelr-Your sweet but I definately weigh more than I look. I have quite a high BMI. I weigh more than DH... Yikes!! :dohh: And as far as the 4D ultrasound price. I'm not sure what the currency conversion is but for me it is $80.00 for an entire package that includes DVD, CD, Prints, Gift Bag & Gift Frame. So it sounds like it will be quite an experience to remember. 

Shadow- your posts usually are long enough to have everyone in the thread respond as well! :rofl: Which is always fun! 

Gabrielle- I'm not sure if your on or around but was thinking of you today. How are you feeling today? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you and that little boy of yours. :hugs:


Is it wrong of me to be SO jealous of you girls that get these awesome scan piccies? I get on here and see new posts with girls and they always have these perfect profile shots of their baby. Do you know what picture I got for my 20 week scan? A blurry foot that is almost too embarassing to keep. DH and I keep having a laugh over it because there were so many better pictures that we could have gotten but the ultrasound guy gave us a blurry right foot. And at my doctor, we only get one picture and that is what we are stuck with. I made sure to put the picture in the hallway at our house so we walk past it and laugh all the time now. :rofl: I need to frame it and write "our little foot" under it. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

jelr it's £179 here in the uk so that's about &#8364;198 so about the same. That's for a medium package sounds like the US is a lot cheaper. I've decided to go for it I think as this only happens to us a few times.

Did I tell you all I met two of my best baby and bump buddies today? WelshRose and Forever3. It was so lovely to meet them finally after all the texts we send and have lunch together. We were chatting for 5 hours before we knew it!!!. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooh Pippin I didn't realise today was the first time you'd met them! That must have been so cool! Was it scary to finally meet them in person? Were you nervous??

Hey can I just say that I LOVE the picture I'm on in my ticker now! When I first made my ticker and saw that picture I thought it was the cutest one in the ticker! Cuter than the "ready to be born" baby pic I think! Hehe... Wonder when I'll move up a "box" ...


----------



## rivanprincess

Hi girls, Having had time to post in a while but I've been trying to keep up with reading all the posts. Anyway just got home from my 20 week scan and it looks like we are on team.......pink!!!!! DH and I are super excited. Neither of us really had a preference or any idea or gut feeling one way or another. I'm glad that we got to find out as baby wasn't too cooperative at first. 

Congratulations to everyone else that has found out and hopefully everyone is doing well.


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats rivanprincess!! :cloud9:


----------



## smith87999

Pipin.. that is great that you live so close to some BnB'ers... lucky you... the odds are far smaller of us in the states... <----- jealous :)

congrats rivanpincess!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Congrats rivanprincess

well my oh finaly got all the baby cloths out yesterday didnt think we had some much thort i had given the all away so iv stared washing em and sorting them out so we know what we need and dnt need. god i for got how tiny they are was crying rembering my son in them and how small he was. i seid that thay was hes and he seid its ok mummy lucas can have them coz i love him :cloud9::cloud9:

so happy with my little man thort he wouldnt like the ider of a baby but loves it yay:happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Hey. Yep first time I met them bit knew so much about them it was like meeting old friends. No nerves at all just excitement. Strange because Ive never met anyone off the net before but so glad I have. Friends for life I feel. Marvelous. No different I suppose than meeting people at antenatal classes! I recommend it ladies if you can. At least I can say we're definitely not fake! :rofl:


----------



## staceymy

Congrats rivanprincess!!


----------



## avabear73

Awww TMR that's so cute! What a sweetie!!


----------



## Gabrielle

WOW you girls write WAY to much..........! lol

So today kids are really sick...so my help said she couldnt help.......so i'm home with the boys...!! eeks. Hubby took off for tomorrow but he couldnt today. Gotta make money! MIL is gone and my mom just left for vegas. We don't have alot of family in Wisconsin..:(

But do you girls think i'm werid............I'm not SUPER religious but i believe that God has a plan....and if he's going to take my baby there is nothing i can do to stop him.....? Of course I'm taking it easy but I HAVE TO care for my children......


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

it's glad to hear that Gabrielle is doing well


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

smith87999, i'm wondering where you might be around
i'm in Pennsylvania now, but i used to live in Startup which is in Snohomish county, very small town, pass it with litterally a blink to the eye


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I wish there were closer girls in the US on Baby n Bump. That's what I get for joining a mainly UK site. :rofl::rofl: I love this forum though. I would never join another one I don't think. This place has been the most informative for me. And everyone is so nice. But it would definately be nice if there were more US girls that could meet! I'm in a military area so it is pretty much impossible to keep friends when everyone moves so much! :cry: Even I have to move in May of 2010 if everything goes according to schedule with my husband's ship. All the way across the country to San Diego! Which I've never been on the west coast before except to visit Las Vegas for a week. I'm pretty freaked out to say the least!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i'm not too far away from you, cleckner04


----------



## cleckner04

Nope. Not too far but still too far for a quick meet for lunch or something. :hissy:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

true
blah


----------



## Ducky77

Hello girls.

dunno if one of you have read my thread in the forum, but I really worried rightnow, I just found out yesterday that my pap smear result is abnormal and they want to do another test. I am really worried, hoping it is nothing just some hormone changing happen in the cervix. 
Hopefully I can get the appointment asap :(


----------



## cleckner04

Oh hun. I didn't even see that. :hugs: They say it isn't unusual to get an abnormal pap smear in pregnancy though. My doctor even warned me when I had to get mine that I shouldn't freak if I have to come in for another because they come back abnormal alot for pregnant women. But I would probably worry too. :hugs::hugs: Hope you don't have to wait long to figure out everything.


----------



## tmr1234

ducky77 hope it is nothing to worry about and just due to preg


----------



## Gabrielle

Ducky I'm sorry you and an abnormal pap....but I too have heard it's sometimes abnormal for pregnant women. Hopefully that is the case! Good luck sweetie and i hope nothing is going on! HUGS!!!!!

Girls.....my little one Gavin who is 14months is SO sick. he wont eat or drink, runny nose, boggie eyes, swollen lymph nodes and a fever. He is even sleeping after only being up for 2 hours....my poor little man..:(


----------



## cleckner04

Oh Gabby, the poor little thing. I hope he sleeps alot of it off. I just hate seeing kids feel bad. :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks! I know me too.....and if he doesnt eat or drink he will be admitted..and we all know that's the last thing my family needs right now. I dont understand.....he's ALWAYS sick..and he doesnt even go anywhere!!!??


----------



## smith87999

Mom.... I live just out of Bellingham right up near the border... you were close... but not so much anymore... were you from here originally?

Cleckner....My best friend lives in San Deigo.. it is gorgeous there... and lots to do... and nice weather all the time... I will be slightly envious...:)

Gabrielle.... I think you have to do what you have to do.. just take it as easy as you can.. when I was on bedrest with my last pregnancy my kids got to be very independant.. they can actually do a lot... I never carried or picked one of them up... Just held there hand or had them crawl on my lap... I was on bedrest from 14weeks till I delivered at 33 weeks... it is no fun but it is what you have to do... and you are very seasoned at these complicated pregnancies... I am sure you will do just fine... 
Didn't hear much from you yesterday... was kinda worried.. how is your heart today?

Ducky.... I didn't see that ... I agree with girls ... hopefully it will just be because you are pregnant.. Hope you get in soon.. I always hate that news you get when you can't have an immediate answer.... we will try to keep you preoccupied....

Gabrielle... my kids had that bug not too long ago... it is terrible... all three of them had it and so did OH and I at the same time.. .... and we were all throwing up...it was a fight for the toilet... Hope he gets better soon...


----------



## cleckner04

Well, I have a nephew that was sick all the time as well. Always had a cold or runny nose at the least. He is 5 years old now and he is one tough kid. So if your son gets sick alot now, I think it will be better for him as an older kid and adult. Because he is building up his immune system every time he gets sick. At least that is my opinion.


----------



## Ducky77

Gabrielle said:


> Ducky I'm sorry you and an abnormal pap....but I too have heard it's sometimes abnormal for pregnant women. Hopefully that is the case! Good luck sweetie and i hope nothing is going on! HUGS!!!!!
> 
> Girls.....my little one Gavin who is 14months is SO sick. he wont eat or drink, runny nose, boggie eyes, swollen lymph nodes and a fever. He is even sleeping after only being up for 2 hours....my poor little man..:(

my son is also having a bad cold right now, runny nose, a bit of cough, and last night his fever was 104.7 :( probably because of the weather Gab.
Have you tried to used Vicks vaporizer? I always use it whenever Tj has a cold and he usually sleep so well when it's working.
14 months is still young, just keep try to give him fluid, milk...well you probably now what to do since you also have an older child :) but it's really difficult to see our kid got sick.


----------



## smith87999

Hey gals... if you want we could go to a chat room... the pregnancy one is open.. I am the only one in there... any one want to go?


----------



## staceymy

Ducky... i havent seen your post. Hope everythings ok tho.


----------



## avabear73

I'll be there :)


----------



## ShadowRat

I'm in "baby and bump chatroom" is there another chat room??
Gabs, so sorry your little guy is sick :( I hope you can manage to keep yourself well rested as well as give him some love and the extra he may need right now. But kids are very resilient, like Cleckner says, he'll probably be strong as an ox when he's older! I think Laura is right, you should really try to focus on resting yourself and the even tinier little one in your tum just now... Hopefull your little Gavin can rest and sleep it off a bit.

Ducky, sorry that you're worried about the pap result. It seems that it's not too unusual as the others are saying, I hope that's all it is honey. You know, even non-pregnant women often get abnormal results, but it turns out to be nothing. Don't worry too much sweetie :)

Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

So I clicked on chatroom and it is in general chat and I'm the only one there. is there different sections of the chatroom that I'm not aware of?


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

well, Smith, i'm not really from anywhere, i've been all around
clecner- you'll like Cali, trust me


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok ladies, so I have FAR too much time on my hands, and I don't want us to be outdone by the September club, so I messed about a bit with a cute image I found and made a signature image for "Due in August" ... I can easily make personalised ones for any of you that want one, I've personalised mine and I've made one for Cleckner :happydance:
If you think it's ugly or have any suggestions at all, please please share them!! I'm more than happy to mess with it and change it or whatever :D

The link for the general image is: 
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/GeneralSig.jpg

(If you want to use this as it is in your sig, click on the link here, copy the URL from the new window and then go to your sig and paste it into the "add an image" function) 

Just shout if you'd like a personalised one: I'll probably do a bunch for those of you who are in here often anyway, so I'll probably have one ready for you if you want it!

:D

Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

I got mine all figured out! Thanks Shadow!! :cloud9:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> smith87999, i'm wondering where you might be around
> i'm in Pennsylvania now, but i used to live in Startup which is in Snohomish county, very small town, pass it with litterally a blink to the eye

I'm from Washington too. :happydance: Love it.



cleckner04 said:


> Yeah I wish there were closer girls in the US on Baby n Bump. That's what I get for joining a mainly UK site. :rofl::rofl: I love this forum though. I would never join another one I don't think. This place has been the most informative for me. And everyone is so nice. But it would definately be nice if there were more US girls that could meet! I'm in a military area so it is pretty much impossible to keep friends when everyone moves so much! :cry: Even I have to move in May of 2010 if everything goes according to schedule with my husband's ship. All the way across the country to San Diego! Which I've never been on the west coast before except to visit Las Vegas for a week. I'm pretty freaked out to say the least!

San Diego kind of sucks (for my taste, anyway), but honestly, the west coast isn't THAT different from the east coast. California isn't very different from any other states in the region too. 



smith87999 said:


> Mom.... I live just out of Bellingham right up near the border... you were close... but not so much anymore... were you from here originally?

Ahhh! Bellingham is my home town (born and raised!!). I miss it there so much. I also have family in Everson and Custer, so I used to visit up north of Bellingham too. Ever take your kids to the water slides? I've had sort of a "craving", if I can call it that, to go back there. What are the odds of finding another Bellinghamster on a forum dominated by UK members?


----------



## Gabrielle

oh oh SUPER cute!!!:) If you have time could you make me one!:) I'm not very crafty on the computer ...hehe! Thanks my dear!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

um, guys i need your help 
i have a problem
i'm addicted----

to changing my siggy every 5 minutes

lol


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok I've been messing around a bit more with it, and I managed to add some cute sparkly stars!! Here's the link to the new, improved one WITH SPARKLES!

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/GeneralSig-2.gif

Hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

Cleck, I'm just sparkle-ifying yours and adding your due date... Then I'll do Pip's and Gabrielle's! Any more, ladies? Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## cleckner04

Awesome!! Your getting good Shadow!! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh me me me shadow :D if you dont mind??? I am team yellow - 25th august :dance: had scan today bubs was sooooo beautiful - didnt find out sex but i think i saw a willy :( so i am a bit disappointed as i really didnt want to know but i could have been wrong, i have felt boy most of the time i guess so prob be a boy :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

ShadowRat said:


> Cleck, I'm just sparkle-ifying yours and adding your due date... Then I'll do Pip's and Gabrielle's! Any more, ladies? Get 'em while they're hot!

I might ask you for a personalized one after I know what team I'm on on Monday.


----------



## cleckner04

Aww Jai_Jai..I'm glad your scan went well!! I knew I was having girl before they even said anything just from seeing it as well. But you could be wrong and it could be a little girl in there!! So technically you are still team yellow. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> oh me me me shadow :D if you dont mind??? I am team yellow - 25th august :dance: had scan today bubs was sooooo beautiful - didnt find out sex but i think i saw a willy :( so i am a bit disappointed as i really didnt want to know but i could have been wrong, i have felt boy most of the time i guess so prob be a boy :rofl:


Sure :winkwink: Coming right up, JaiJai! Glad scan was good, and yes, you are certainly still on team yellow: You never know what you might've seen! But if it IS a boy: Boys are AWESOME! But I'll make you a groovy team yellow blinkie right now :D

xx


----------



## avabear73

Me too please if it's not too much trouble!! August 9th, team yellow :) 

Loving your work Shadow!


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Cleck, I'm just sparkle-ifying yours and adding your due date... Then I'll do Pip's and Gabrielle's! Any more, ladies? Get 'em while they're hot!
> 
> I might ask you for a personalized one after I know what team I'm on on Monday.Click to expand...

:D No probs, just say the word!


----------



## Mary Jo

Ooooh, could I please have one, Shadow? Due August 11 with a boy! Thanks!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks for mine Shadow! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Yay for Shadow and all the new Blinkies!!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL

Awww shucks :blush:
You know, I only do it for the praise... Like you, Cleckner, I guess I'm just an overachiever! LOL :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks Shadow! Awesome!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> LOL
> 
> Awww shucks :blush:
> You know, I only do it for the praise... Like you, Cleckner, I guess I'm just an overachiever! LOL :rofl:

LOL :rofl::rofl: Yeah you had to go and outdo me!


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Awww shucks :blush:
> You know, I only do it for the praise... Like you, Cleckner, I guess I'm just an overachiever! LOL :rofl:
> 
> LOL :rofl::rofl: Yeah you had to go and outdo me!Click to expand...

:rofl:
Well, I guess I never quite got over the fact that you beat me to the second trimester forum by about 20 seconds!! Hehehehe

But really, it's all about making us all look FABULOUS and showing those September dudes that we are every bit as cool as them! :winkwink: lol...

Gabs, how are you doing honey? How's little one? Hope you've not worked yourself too hard today... 

Shadow x


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh and hey, I just realised, with more space taken up by my blinkies, we should cover more pages in here, right?! LOL bonus!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: love my new ticker!! I love yellow :yipee: and I dunno if what i saw was what i saw now :rofl: but either way i am excited cos we dont know we just think :rofl: cant believe the next time i see my LO is on the day of the birth :cloud9:

oh and August Mummies kick ass we are gonna cover waaaaaaay more pages!!! Lrofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay now your really pushing it Shadow. :rofl::rofl: I have my post count for threads set to a different level. So to me, there are only 31 pages in this thread. :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> :wohoo: love my new ticker!! I love yellow :yipee: and I dunno if what i saw was what i saw now :rofl: but either way i am excited cos we dont know we just think :rofl: cant believe the next time i see my LO is on the day of the birth :cloud9:
> 
> oh and August Mummies kick ass we are gonna cover waaaaaaay more pages!!! Lrofl:

:headspin:


----------



## ShadowRat

Well, my eyes are officially square tonight! I am getting off this computer before I melt into it or something!!

Ladies, don't be afraid of the blinkies! Just pop a message on here if you'd like one and I'll knock them up in a jiffy! 
It was fun to do chat earlier girls, we should totally arrange that again some time. Have a good evening, all! 

:hug:
Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

I was just thinking. Are we going to have our own club still after our little babies are born? Like an August 09 Mummy club in the baby & toddler section?


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh yeh cleckner it will be our only escape to sanity away from dirty nappies whilst LO sleeps for a couple hrs :D best idea ever!!! and we can help each other through it all espesh our first timers like me :D

Night Shadowrat - I am off to bed soon too, my back is hurting again :cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

We should I think! 

But I'm not really here... *closes laptop*


----------



## ShadowRat

Jai_Jai said:


> oh yeh cleckner it will be our only escape to sanity away from dirty nappies whilst LO sleeps for a couple hrs :D best idea ever!!! and we can help each other through it all espesh our first timers like me :D
> 
> Night Shadowrat - I am off to bed soon too, my back is hurting again :cry:

Here here!

*gone now...*


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. I'm off as well. I want to make dinner before DH gets home from work. :dohh: I like to surprise him sometimes with something good!


----------



## Loo

I think the baby and toddler group would be great. We are bound to have as many questions about babies as we are about bumps! And there are plenty of experienced mums in here to help out us newbies.

Ducky - hope the smear is ok. We don't even take them during pregnancy and for the 1st 6 weeks after birth in the UK, because it's so common to come back abnormal due to the hormonal changes. So hope yours is hormonal and nothing else. Fx

xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Oooh Shadow, please could I have a blinkie too? :)

Team Yellow - Due 30th August

Thank you. xxx


----------



## tmr1234

ShadowRat said:


> Cleck, I'm just sparkle-ifying yours and adding your due date... Then I'll do Pip's and Gabrielle's! Any more, ladies? Get 'em while they're hot!

can u do me 1 pleas iam due 3rd but can u put Lucas insteed of team blue thank u


----------



## tmr1234

Gabby i hope ur son feels better


----------



## cleckner04

I was just browsing through 1st trimester bumps. Some of their bumps are rounder than mine! :shrug: This is just bloated bellies in there right? Some of the girls are posting 5 week 'bumps'?! These can't really be baby right? :muaha:

I try to avoid 1st trimester at all costs because of all of the miscarriage threads that end up occuring. So this is the first time I've looked in there in a while. But I actually see a girl in there that MCed about the same time as me and who was really supportive in the MC forums when I needed it. She is at 9 weeks so I am keeping my fingers crossed for her now! :blush: Just thought I'd share. :dohh:

Well, I'm going back to :sleep: now.


----------



## ShadowRat

lol Cleck, you came online at, what, 6am and looked at the first tri forum? Crazy lady! I do hope that girl is doing okay though, I can't even imagine what it must be like to lose a baby :( Glad you had help through your loss... It's so common isn't it? I know several girls, on here and in real life, who have been through a miscarriage. It's just heartbreaking :cry:

On another note, if anyone wants a bit of comic relief, check out the drama queens in September's thread!! Really, they all seem to take it all so seriously, they had a big bitch fight type thing over apparently nothing, and admin had to step in and threaten to lock their thread!!! LOL craziness... I can't even imagine us lot falling out like that, we are all far too laid back, right ladies? Hehehe...

I'm NOT gonna stay on the computer all day today, we're off shopping in a second so I'll check in later on (maybe about 17:00ish GMT / 12:00 EST??) and it'd be real fun to do a chat again! We'll see if it works out :)

:hugs:
Shadow xx


----------



## cleckner04

Your gonna laugh but I actually got on here and thought I clicked on 2nd Trimester but apparently not.:rofl: I thought it was odd at first cause there were all these posts by people I didn't recognize. :rofl: But after I realized, I decided to click through a bit. 

How did you know about the September club thing? I'm gonna go look now! :muaha:

Edit: my sleep schedule is way off now I think. Last night I couldn't sleep and now I am wide awake and its 7:30 in the morning. I think I slept only about 4 hours last night. I hope this isn't my new routine!


----------



## Mary Jo

well, I just wasted a couple of minutes I'll never get back reading about the September Gurls' drama!!! 

comic relief from our domestic stuff of the day, anyway.

seeing it's bank holiday weekend, I thought we (ie OH) could use the time productively sorting out some rearrangements to our bedroom (1-bed flat, baby will be rooming with us). so now bedroom is a state of utter upheaval and I can't get into my bed for a nap (which I really need as I'm working from 5pm-1am and leave here at 3.30pm, ie in 2 hours, and I didn't get much sleep past about 8.30am). the bed has been moved, all the sh1t underneath moved - AND THE AMOUNT OF DUST AND CAT HAIR IS JUST UNBELIEVABLE - and ... I hate where we're moving the bed to. :( hate it. but it has to be done because we're getting a co-sleeping cot that attaches to the side of the bed and if we left the bed where it is, it puts baby too close to the radiator. which is ok in August because hopefully it won't be on, but from Oct or so... no. 

but! where the bed has been moved to, with baby bed all snug and fine away from the radiator, takes up *so* much of the room. and if we put the bed so there's more room it means OH and I have to swap sides (which I am completely reluctant to do, it's MY SIDE, dammit) me and baby will be sleeping with our feet pointing out of an open doorway (can't attach the door because the skylight in the room is the only natural light souce in the whole of the upstairs and it would take up tonnes of room to be propped open) and I read years ago (which is why I put the bed where it WAS) that it's bad feng shui because the Chinese say people are carried dead out of a room feet first. 

:( 

we need a bigger flat but there's no way in this economic climate PLUS being pregnant that I'm putting myself through THAT. not until we need to because baby is causing chaos and running rampant. it's a fine flat for a little baby, not so great for a toddler.

so I feel a bit stressed and I want a sleep but no chance because OH has the hoover out cleaning all the cat hair!

(bless him)

sorry for the whinge. I don't really mind a bit of inconvenience for my BABY - and it won't be forever, just while he is in the co-sleeping mode of the cot (it can turn into a normal bassinet thing once he's able to pull up and stand and all that, so that can be anywhere in the room).


----------



## ShadowRat

PHEW!!! MJ, that sure is some big old domestic dilemma you've got there!!!

Hehe... Well, let's see... Doesn't look like you'll get any proper sleep given that you only have 2 hours before work, but you could just rest instead: Put your feet up and think about nothing for a while, maybe even close your eyes, they say that rest is almost half as good as actual sleep, so you'd get a bit of energy for work that way!!

I love the sound of a co-sleeper cot thingy; I've never heard of that before! But it does sound like a bit of a nightmare getting your flat arranged just so- It sounds like you're found the only possible solution to the layout issues there, so go with that :D 

LOL @ chinese superstition thingy... Sounds fascinating! I don't think I'd like to have my feet poking out of an open doorway anyway, whether or not it was bad luck! AND I know JUST what you mean re: sides of the bed. There's no WAY I could swap sides with OH now, we've been on these "sides" for 4 and a half years, in 4 different homes!! So stick with the solution you've reached, I would! :D

I'm sorry to have disappointed you about the whole september club thingy!! Sometimes I get curious as to how they fill so many pages when we are supposed to be a month ahead, and so I have a little look at their latest page, but it's almost always just boring stuff (lol... I'm sure they'd think the same of ours eh?!) But today I peeked and saw an admin grumbling at them, and got curious! So I, too, wasted precious seconds of my life looking back through their gossip to see what had happened! Turns out it was pretty much nothing :rofl:

Can I just say, my lunch today must have cost about 10p: I had two hot cross buns, which were 30p for 6 in Tesco today :wohoo: ...a plum, and a pint of banana milkshake (!!) which was all free this week cos MY HEALTHY START VOUCHERS ARRIVED!!!! Woohoo!!! So we got a load of milk, some bananas and some plums for free with our shopping today! And it was such a yummy lunch hehehe!

:blush: Just thought I'd share... 

x


----------



## elly75

Shadow, those signatures look pretty amazing. :)

Gabby, I do hope you feel better soon hun. :hugs:

Nothing much going over up here save for having to work tomorrow (bleh) but at least I can log in from home.

MaryJo, I hear you about all the dust and cat hair. We have three cats in the house and the amount of fur they leave behind is crazy. We could clean up a lot each week but still we'd have enough fur to make another cat. :rofl: I've been a little lax in doing the cleanup as I've been trying to get my strength back up -- been feeling too tired. Hubby's a sweetheart in working on keeping the house in shape.


----------



## Ducky77

ShadowRat said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> oh me me me shadow :D if you dont mind??? I am team yellow - 25th august :dance: had scan today bubs was sooooo beautiful - didnt find out sex but i think i saw a willy :( so i am a bit disappointed as i really didnt want to know but i could have been wrong, i have felt boy most of the time i guess so prob be a boy :rofl:
> 
> 
> Sure :winkwink: Coming right up, JaiJai! Glad scan was good, and yes, you are certainly still on team yellow: You never know what you might've seen! But if it IS a boy: Boys are AWESOME! But I'll make you a groovy team yellow blinkie right now :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Shadow please can I have one for mine too :) thanks so much hehehhee..Team pink, due 5th August. Thank you


----------



## ShadowRat

elly75 said:


> Shadow, those signatures look pretty amazing. :)

:D Thanks Elly, would you like me to make you one? Maybe once you find out which team you're on? Or are you going for team yellow? Let me know :)


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, thanks Shadow... as I thought I didn't get any sleep at all, or even a rest worth speaking about. So I'm here at work now, with a headache (because I didn't have my one cup of normal coffee this morning in the hope of catching more sleeps)... am half way through my second can of diet coke and hoping that zaps it! it's gonna be a long night...

and about the room. I've had to that thing nobody ever wants to do, far less a pregnant hormonal woman... compromise. :( yes. we found that if the bed was pushed right against the wall on what would have been MY SIDE, the person sleeping on the other side, plus hypothetical baby in hypothetical cot doesn't have its feet pointing to the open door - it's a near miss but not quite. so there goes one objection on my part. and the room is really so much more spacious with that set up than the one I was originally complaining about - it really makes such a big difference because there is no wasted space - that I've said we can TRY it. Meaning we have to switch sides! I've ALWAYS slept on the left of the bed, since ever I was sleeping in a double bed, even alone, since the age of about 20! So 15 years! It'll be so weird to have OH on my left not my right :( Baby will be on my right in the co-sleeper. 

we're trying it out, that's all - hopefully I'll get used to it and it'll be ok, but still strange.

elly - goodness, three cats! my one fluffball is bad enough... I was utterly horrified by what came out from under the bed (which doesn't get cleaned more than once in 5 years usually, the shame). I think the hoover will need to be emptied and there'll be several kitties-worth in it!


----------



## Ducky77

In case, anybody know about my abnormal pap smear, finally I am able to have an appointment next tuesday for colpo :( gosh hopefully everything turn out ok.


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> I was just thinking. Are we going to have our own club still after our little babies are born? Like an August 09 Mummy club in the baby & toddler section?

I'm with you on this!! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Ducky77 said:


> In case, anybody know about my abnormal pap smear, finally I am able to have an appointment next tuesday for colpo :( gosh hopefully everything turn out ok.

Good luck hon like the ladies say lots do come back and they can still do the scrape thingy when your pregnant so don't worry to much. :hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Waiting4Baby said:


> Ahhh! Bellingham is my home town (born and raised!!). I miss it there so much. I also have family in Everson and Custer, so I used to visit up north of Bellingham too. Ever take your kids to the water slides? I've had sort of a "craving", if I can call it that, to go back there. What are the odds of finding another Bellinghamster on a forum dominated by UK members?


That is crazy... I too love it here... born and raised and raising my kids here... small world... :)


----------



## smith87999

Shadow... those blinkies are great... can you please make me one.. Team Yellow... August 9.. you are awesome...

Hey gals.. had a busy morn and missed you all this morn... would love to do a chat again soon.. was nice to chat real time with you and look forward to checking out everyone's pics on facebook....

Have a super Easter all.... :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

iam gunna have to get on more thow the day iv allways got pages on pages to cach up on. i cnt belive iam 24wks on mon yay how fast is this tri going. 

Lucas has took up kicking every time he haers oh or son but kicking very hard i had the tv controll on my tummy last night and he kicked it off lol.

still trying to sort and wash all he clothes i know its early but i just love it. 

tack care stacey xx


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

am i the only one with more than four boxes of baby clothes organized and folded?


----------



## jelr

Hey girls hope you are all enjoying Easter Weekend.

Shadow I know what you mean my last post was huge, but I hate leaving anyone out and even being away from this for a few days there is so many pages to read.

Dont worry though ladies I dont have time for a huge one today and apologies for not writing messages to all of you at the same time.

Shadow: I love the new blinkies, can you do one for me Due 21st August and on Team Yellow please and thanks a million for the exercises, I have a ball and we are due to start our anti-natal classes next month which comprises of 4 classes with the midwife and 4 with a physio so I might see about getting some extra to help as my joints will defo be in bits by the time August comes around.

Cleckner: I definitely wasn't trying to be sweet, your bump pics look fab, my BMI was always normal but I too now have one that is too high and I weigh more than DH since I got pregnant, all I seem to do is eat eat and more eat :hissy:

Gabs: I really hope your boys are feeling better and you are getting some rest.

Ducky: I hope your smear is only to do with pregnancy.

Well girls I'm must go over now and have a gawp at the September club to see what the drama is that ye are talkin about. I love nosin at drama :rofl: and I may get ready as we are heading out for dinner for a friends birthday so I'm looking forward to that he he more food why wouldn't I :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jelr

He he me thinks I just dont know how to do short posts :rofl: :rofl: cause that one wasn't so short after all. :rofl: - I guess DH is right and I do like to talk :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

oh, ladies, ladies, ladies. I'm at work and - I can't stop eating today!

on the list so far:
- bowl of oats, all bran, nuts, strawberry & banana with milk
- packet of pickled onion monster munch
- packet of cool original doritos
- little pot of plain natural yogurt
- chicken, bacon & pasta salad with honey mustard dressing
- buttered hot cross bun
- a Yorkie

The baby made me get the Yorkie, heh, it's not for girls!

I expect there'll be more and then I'll be having chicken & veg curry with rice for my dinner when I get home.

(My normal day's food is the bowl of oats, etc, a sandwich and a bag of crisps, my dinner and one, maybe two bars of chocolate)

is it going to get worse? can't decide if it's boredom (despite the chaos that reigns around me), stress, hunger, greed or baby!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey girls! :D

Well, after a randomly exhausting day yesterday (not doing anything differently, just randomly reeeeeally tired!) I've had a lovely day today!!
MJ, that's a pretty impressive list hehehehe... Let's see how mine compares...
This morning I had breakfast with OH cos I got up early (which is rare!) so I had Scrambled eggs, two slices of YUMMY multi seed toast and some smoked sausage (deeee-licious!)
At midday ish we walked the dog together, and I had:
A plum to keep me going and then I bought a mint cornetto (usually I HATE cornettos, but pregnancy does all kinds of weird stuff I guess!!)
When we got back, I had two hot cross buns, another plum and my regular old pint of banana milkshake (!!! :D !!!)
And now we've just had dinner, which was sticky honey mustard pork and couscous with tomatoes and spring onions... It was SO yummy!

Jelr, COURSE I'll do you a blinkie honey :D I'll PM you in a sec with details! I love making these blinkies hehe

I'm now off to make some wire sculpture trees, I'm mad about wire sculpture lately and I want to use my hands whilst I can, some days I can't do ANYTHING with them!!

Hope you're all well... Gabs, it'd be awesome to hear from you my lovely and know that things are going ok... I think we all feel very protective over you since the hospital craziness! Hope your boys are feeling better too :)

:hug: to all

Shadow xxx


----------



## jelr

Thanks Shadow I'm loving the blinkie - ha had a right laugh in the Sept Club but now I'm so late getting ready I have less than an hour to get a shower, dress (which these days normally means trying on 10 different outfits as I feel huge in them all :rofl:), put on my make up, dry and straighen my hair. 

Was so funny reading it though, they are quiete cracked over there. 

Mary Jo I'm normally like that lately I dont seem to stop eating not doing to bad today have only had two thick slices of brown bread for breakfast, two hot cross buns for lunch and a pack of meanies, but thats only cause I'm saving myself for my dinner out this evening.

Well I really must go now and get ready or I wont be getting any dinner ha ha.

Happy Easter to everyone for tomorrow as I may not be on. :hug:


----------



## leo

hi girls hope all is well dont get on as much noe no laptop charger keep nicking my little sister. lol

any way just stared to get really scared .what if she got scan wrong and its not a boy. im really scared im going buy loads of boys stuff and its gonna be a girl any one else feel like this thanks girls gem xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

leo, I wouldn't worry - I don't think they can really get it wrong if it's a boy, either they've seen his bits or they haven't, they know exactly what to look for, and they would say if they were uncertain! it's more with girls that they are unsure sometimes, if they don't get a good look at their down-belows! my little niece was very stubborn and my sister in law went for an extra scan to see if they could tell her what she was... they thought girl both times but weren't sure. for me that said she was for definite because boys cannot hide their bits.

my little boy was not at all modest, no question that we are buying blue!


----------



## Pippin

Girls, How are you feeling about buying and organizing baby stuff? I started folding a few bits up today that I've been given (only bought a few bits myself) to put in the draws I've cleared for the baby and I sill feel like I shouldn't be doing it yet :cry: I feel I'm tempting fate and couldn't help thinking I'm jinxing LO!!!! Help anyone else feel like this...... I'm almost 21 weeks???? I have to start sometime don't I, but when???!


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin, I've barely done a thing yet. I've been given 2 pairs of booties and after the 21 week scan we went out and bought a few boy outfits, but that's all. They're all sitting in a Sainsbury's bag in the bedroom, I know I need to wash them, etc, but I don't want to touch them till I know they won't need to be taken back...

This weekend we've started sorting out the bedroom, moving stuff around and painting, but I have a LOT of clearing out of drawers, to give baby somewhere to keep his things. And we haven't bought anything major - I'm still researching and choosing - have decided on the pushchair and MAYBE the cot (but maybe not); as for nappies (I want to use cloth) and all the rest - nada. 

I kind of want to wait till I get past 30 weeks... maybe it's silly... I don't want the clutter around and I don't want to tempt fate (even though baby looked great at the scans and his heart is still racing away according to my doppler).


----------



## leo

Mary Jo said:


> leo, I wouldn't worry - I don't think they can really get it wrong if it's a boy, either they've seen his bits or they haven't, they know exactly what to look for, and they would say if they were uncertain! it's more with girls that they are unsure sometimes, if they don't get a good look at their down-belows! my little niece was very stubborn and my sister in law went for an extra scan to see if they could tell her what she was... they thought girl both times but weren't sure. for me that said she was for definite because boys cannot hide their bits.
> 
> my little boy was not at all modest, no question that we are buying blue!

thanks hun she said she wanst 100 % but dont think there would say even if she ws nhs dont like to. but she said the more she looked she said she was pretty sure . i coulnt see any thing sorry lol


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Mary Jo. Glad you feel the same too. Scary isn't it! I've posted a poll to see what other ladies think outside of our lovely group. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Well Pips, I voted that you should start buying now! I bought my first bits and pieces in gender neutral colours at about 16 weeks, I think (!!) and I am really glad I did now: It has made it so much easier to add bits and pieces to the stock pile over time, without that scary feeling of "Oh no, I'm crossing the line now into possibly jinxing LO... When should I start buying?" ... So I'd say, get some teeny bits and bobs as soon as you feel ready, and after that it won't feel so scary or overwhelming, I reckon!

So far, we have:

-The pram (4-in-1 travel system thingy-it was a bargain) bought at 12 weeks (!!!)
-A white and red newborn set of clothes (sleepsuit, hat, one little outfit, a couple of bodysuits etc.) bought at about 16 weeks
-A CUTE set of orange/cream/yellow body suits bought in France by my mum at about 16 weeks
-An almost-cute (lol but kinda a bit ugly... sorry, but...) pair of shoes and little pillow for the nursery, bought in Spain by OH's mum at about 18 weeks
-THE COT!! Which is a cotbed... Plus a very decent matress- Bought by my mum at 20 weeks
-A little green knitted hoodie top, made my yours truly, started at about 16 weeks and finished at about 20 weeks (lol I took my time! I'm so proud of it though: It's dead cute :D )
-Vincent's first proper "boy" outfit; little shorts, a stripy tee shirt with a crab on it and a sleeveless zipped hoodie thing also with a cute crab on it! (It's so adorable hehe!) Bought a couple of days ago.

That's about it, I think... We're planning on getting a set of Smart Nappies this week from Mothercare, to get a really good idea of what we've got to do etc! Also this week we want to get the bedding for the cot. And also, we have painted the nursery now. So I guess we've done quite a lot really, but we want to spread it out over the time we have before Vince is born, so that it's not one big mound of stuff to buy in the last few weeks! Neither of us much like shopping at the best of times: It is HARD to get around shops and have a real good look at stuff with a wheelchair! Stressful stuff...

Anywho... Enough from me! I say go for it and start getting some bits and bobs now. Then, once you know what colour you've got in there (lol... like it'll come out pink or blue...) and once you reach viability, you can REALLY let yourself go and start buying all kinds of stuff!! :D

xx


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: Shadow, thanks for making me feel better. I'm going to bite the bullet and by something else this week and get something extra week by week. Mum is buying the pram and we have chosen it so that will be delivered over half term. I have to sell my car first to get a bigger one so that's the first big step which technically isn't baby stuff!!! Trying to get a baby into a two seater and all it's bits is impossible :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, I know what you mean with the car dilemma! We have a lovely car, a Ford Cougar, and although the boot is amazingly spacious for such a sporty-looking car, we will really be pushing it with a dog, a baby, the two of us, my wheelchair AND the buggy!!! So we, too, are preparing to get a bigger car. We're hopefully going for a Toyota Previa, or possibly a Ford Galaxy, so hopefully we won't have to change cars again for a good few years after that! (Planning ahead to Vince's little brothers or sisters! Already!) 

What car do you have now Pips? And what are you planning to get?

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh ooooh, ladies, be proud of me!!! These are the goodies I made today...

Aaaand that's some time effectively wasted! Now all I need to do is figure out something to do with them...
 



Attached Files:







bracelets1.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 1









bracelets2.jpg
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 3









Tree.jpg
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## smith87999

Wow shadow.. you are multi talented.... very cool.... and thanks again for the awesome blinkie... love it!!!!

So with the whole baby clothes thing... I have a ton of clothes that I have accumulated with all three of my boys... the dilema is that we don't know if we are having a boy or a girl... so I have 1 girl outfit for the coming home from the hospital... so she will be so cute dressed in blue with tractors .. :rofl: and if it is another boy.. we are all set!!!

But I am so excited about the surprise...

Have a wonderful day tomorrow girls... Happy Easter.... :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

iv sorted all new born 0-3 3-6 and 6-9 cloths that we had of my sons almost all new as he grow so fast he was 9lbs3 born and just got bigger v fast some clothes still had tags on as he never got to waere them. just need to get some sleep suits in all sizes 


iv just got the wearst pain ever down my side and turnd out to be traped wind! my oh was running about didnt know what to do was gunna get me to hospital so lad i seid wait now lol

happy easter good day to pig out on choc


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i have the crib, the dresser, the crib mattress, the tub, the playard, 3 diaper bags over 200 pampers, a couple hundred wipes, baby toys, a baby carrier, a baby bath robe, bath toys, baby toys, tons of wash cloths, blankets, and burp cloths, a baby swing, a crib bedding set plus three more sets of sheets, all of the baby hygiene products, more onesies than i can remember, a ton of socks, a coat, a hooded sweater, another jacket, a rain jacket, probably forgetting a lot of stuff- and none of this is from a previous child, this is our first

i've had most of this stuff before 2nd tri.... aren't i a nester?

oh, and i posted this before similarly but i think it got ignored


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Mom, sorry we ignored you before!! It gets so crazy in here sometimes, it's hard not to miss people out!! That is a VERY impressive list... I'm looking forward to catching up with you on it hehe! 

Hey, I just read your signature, is your surname really Musselman? That's so cool haha!! Muscle man?! Hehe you will have your very own little baby boy muscle man! :winkwink:

Happy Easter all, not that we are even noticing that it's Easter this year: I always think it's more for kids really, and we hate to be like all the other sheep buying hundreds of Easter Eggs just cos we're told we should!! But yes, I guess it is a good excuse to scoff loads of chocolate hehe... May I will buy a chocolate bar later :rofl:
Gonna try making more cute bracelets now!
Shadow x


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

oh, and i got bibs and booties and caps and Avyen has a nice shoe collection starting (not what dad wanted to hear)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

and a nursing pillow, nursing pads, a pump and bottles

just need a crib mobile

i've had most of this since like around 14 weeks or so


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

oh, and Shadow, yes, that's our name
yup lol

and i forgot i have some pacifiers for just in case


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Damn, I feel so unprepared now!!! Methinks a shopping spree is in order this week.... 

Do you plan to bottle feed Mom?


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

no, i am going to nurse, i just got some stuff for pumping/expressing


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin, I'm planning on going to a Mothercare tomorrow as well... but not a little one, we're going to a Mothercare World :) 

It's the first time I'll have gone with OH, I want to show him the pushchair I want, we may pick up some other bits and bobs... I really want to get some clothes and my little Mothercare doesn't have much.

Speaking of clothes - I was in Oxford St the other day and thought I'd check out H&M and New Look and Next and nothing! Nothing in H&M at all, in three branches I tried, then I walked down to New Look at Marble Arch thinking they'd be sure to have stuff and was told I had to go to the Westfield shopping centre for maternity! Then I tried Next at Marble Arch and they said to go to the Oxford Circus branch, because they had "a huge selection". So I walked back there and this "huge selection" turned out to be one pair of jeans, three smock type tops, a pack of three t-shirts (which were ot that nice) and a pair of black trousers. Huh? 

Surely it shouldn't be THIS hard???!!!

All I have is a pair of jeans and a top from Peacocks that's lovely but a bit too nice for every day. I need something like a long cardi and a hoodie, to cover up, because I can't fasten my coat and with it being in between seasons I don't want to buy a new one.

So Mothercare World tomorrow for us - I went to one 6 weeks ago with my mum when she was down and there was loads of clothes but I didn't need them then and I was about as superstitious about buying clothes as I still am about baby gear!

We're also going to see OH's new baby nephew who was born on Thursday! New baby squishy cuteness... :D


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

and don't feel unprepared, i'm just one of those people that has to do everything asap


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

oh, and i have my stroller and car seat travel system and a high chair that attaches to any chair so it's portable, had that at the end of first tri/ beginning of second


----------



## elly75

Oh my goodness you really are prepared! :)

Happy Easter, ladies (well, it is Easter Sunday over here). Hope you all have a wonderful day.

Shadow, thank you very much for the siggy offer. I'm currently on team yellow (we wanted to have a surprise so we told the doc and the ultrasound technician that we didn't want to know the gender). My EDD is still listed as August 16th.

Still trying to take it easy here but last night was rather rough. We went to a special mass at the church last night for my hubby. Unfortunately, it got really hot in there and I became overheated very quickly. My brother was kind enough to lead me outside to get some fresh air and an aunt got a cool cloth.

Have any of you ladies felt the need to slow down more these days (well, your body telling you that you need to take it easy)?


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Pippin, I'm planning on going to a Mothercare tomorrow as well... but not a little one, we're going to a Mothercare World :)
> 
> It's the first time I'll have gone with OH, I want to show him the pushchair I want, we may pick up some other bits and bobs... I really want to get some clothes and my little Mothercare doesn't have much.
> 
> Speaking of clothes - I was in Oxford St the other day and thought I'd check out H&M and New Look and Next and nothing! Nothing in H&M at all, in three branches I tried, then I walked down to New Look at Marble Arch thinking they'd be sure to have stuff and was told I had to go to the Westfield shopping centre for maternity! Then I tried Next at Marble Arch and they said to go to the Oxford Circus branch, because they had "a huge selection". So I walked back there and this "huge selection" turned out to be one pair of jeans, three smock type tops, a pack of three t-shirts (which were ot that nice) and a pair of black trousers. Huh?
> 
> Surely it shouldn't be THIS hard???!!!
> 
> All I have is a pair of jeans and a top from Peacocks that's lovely but a bit too nice for every day. I need something like a long cardi and a hoodie, to cover up, because I can't fasten my coat and with it being in between seasons I don't want to buy a new one.
> 
> So Mothercare World tomorrow for us - I went to one 6 weeks ago with my mum when she was down and there was loads of clothes but I didn't need them then and I was about as superstitious about buying clothes as I still am about baby gear!
> 
> We're also going to see OH's new baby nephew who was born on Thursday! New baby squishy cuteness... :D

:hugs: thanks hon. I also ere you on the Oxford street thing too. Effing useless they were no one had anything only debenhams had maternity and that consisted of 6 different items all horrible. I've bought off Next and Littlewood on line and the H&M in Harrow have nice maternity so most of m stuff comes from there.

Appreciate all your support girls :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

mom-on-8/2009 your scaring me sorry! You have EVERYTHING don't you....... jeez :hugs: Normally I'm the super organized one, when I was a kid I'd right my thank you cards before Christmas so I had more time to play :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> All I have is a pair of jeans and a top from Peacocks that's lovely but a bit too nice for every day. I need something like a long cardi and a hoodie, to cover up, because I can't fasten my coat and with it being in between seasons I don't want to buy a new one.

I was thinking this very thing just a month or so ago- being between seasons it was hard to find the right stuff that would fit me as I got bigger... I have three jumper/hoodie type things which are just perfect: One I bought in France (sorry! Can't help you with getting one the same!) which is a sort of "ribbed" turtle-neck jumper which is extra long and so covers bump nicely when it's chillier. The other two are two of the same item, I loved it so much I bought another one for when the first one is in the wash! lol... It's a light material, but long sleeved and hooded with a very low front (perfect for layering! Looks so cute) and it is also super long so it covers bump (with a tie up bit under the boobs so that I sort of look like I still have a waist, only above my bump! lol) I got those from La Redoute online - I'm not sure if they do that exact one any more, but they might be a really good place to try for some very reasonably priced stuff. The do have a "maternity" section, but they tend to be a bit pricey and somewhat limited. I'd go for buying a size or two up in the normal stuff: Especially for tops with tie up bits under the boobs, as you can wear the bigger size but gather it so that you dont feel too "frumpy" !
As for the coat issue, I hear ya there too- I have a lovely (but now sadly very old) full-length dress coat type thing. It is gathered at the base of the spine and sort of flares out in a lovely skirt-type effect below that. I was sneaky, and took off the three buttons on the front and re-sewed them at a much wider point- In fact, I only ended up re-sewing one of the three, and leaving the others off entirely: That way I can still do the coat up around my (now massive) boobs, but bump can poke out and the coat sort of splits around it. Still keeps me warm, and I think it looks pretty good really! Might be an idea if you have a coat with buttons... You can always put the buttons back to their original places after baby is born, and that way you dont need to buy lots of new coats!



Mary Jo said:


> We're also going to see OH's new baby nephew who was born on Thursday! New baby squishy cuteness... :D


Ooooh, my friend has a friend who has just given birth, and they called the baby Naomi!! That's my name! Hehe I was chuffed to hear that people still think it's a good name for a baby girl :D

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush: Man, can I yabber on or what??! That's a whole lot of bla bla bla in my last post, sorry guys! :winkwink:

x


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: Shadow this thread won't be the same without you!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

I agree, I love your yabber, Shadow! :hugs:

OH's nephew is Oscar. It's not really to my taste but babies grow into their names, I think, and he's certanly a cutie! Loads of hair, I've never seen a newborn with such a mop!

The thing about clothes is - I hate trying stuff on and I hate looking for something that I have a picture of in my head and never finding it. I get so disillusioned after about 5 minutes! Last week I went to Croydon town centre with my best friend and she's not into babies so I didn't suggest we go to Mothercare or anywhere with a maternity department (apart from M&S, she came with me to get bras). I thought I might pick up a cardi in Primark but we were in there less than 2 minutes and I came over all overwhelmed and supremely p-ed off because there was just nothing I wanted in the whole of this massive shop! You know when you just know these things... that was what it was like.

Maybe I should shop online... anyone have any ok, reasonably priced sources for maternity wear? 

About the coat, Shadow - heh, my winter coat is a pink/lilac faux sheepskin jacket that I got 5 years ago in New Look... it's done me well :) - and it does up with hooks. As the weeks have passed, I can do fewer and fewer hooks up and now I wear it open. I can do the top one up but I look SO pregnant in it it's comic. But now it's a bt warmer on some days, faux sheepskin, even not done up, is a bit too warm, and the only other jacket I have is a little cropped-ish denim one that I think will look silly.


----------



## angelstardust

Just to report, had my19/5 scan on Wednesday, and we found out that we are on team PINK!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Have two boys allready so it's nice to be getting a girl. 

And she is growing lovely, BP is behaving, no problems except a small one with the blood flow through the placenta, I have a 'bulge' after the beat which means I am at high risk of high blood pressure... but we kinda sussed that when I had pre ecclampsia twice... :rofl: 

Next scan is on the 29th April.


----------



## Pippin

angelstardust said:


> Just to report, had my19/5 scan on Wednesday, and we found out that we are on team PINK!!! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Have two boys allready so it's nice to be getting a girl.
> 
> And she is growing lovely, BP is behaving, no problems except a small one with the blood flow through the placenta, I have a 'bulge' after the beat which means I am at high risk of high blood pressure... but we kinda sussed that when I had pre ecclampsia twice... :rofl:
> 
> Next scan is on the 29th April.

Congrats I find out too (again as first time didn't play ball) on Monday week :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies sorry I've been MIA.....:( Been spending time with the family.:) I'm doing good havent had any contractions and had an ultrasound on Friday and cervix hasn't changed anymore...Woooo hoo!~!....Still taking it easy but have to admit not doing bedrest like i should be.......but if anything shall happen again of course i'll follow the restrictions better. please dont think bad of me....i'm a mom of two and i cant really lay around EVERYDAY all day....so I just trust and believe in God that he is looking over me and bubs at all times!

Don't have time to read all posts sorry....

Good luck pippin for your scan hope baby behaves!! Angeldust congrats on the lil angel!! how exciting!:)

Everyone else hope all is well!!!!

Btw.........shadowrat...my siggie won't work...???

Also I'm 20 weeks today so took pics of my belly......
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1429.JPG
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2









DSCN1427.JPG
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









DSCN1428.JPG
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2









DSCN1430.JPG
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys hope u all had a nice wkend. i was out of the house from 9:15am till 5pm last night and was so sleepy last night fell asleep at 9pm lol

iam 24weeks today so iam viable :happydance:

the last 24wks have gone so fast i just hope the next 16wks dnt go to slow and iam loving every min of this preg :cloud9:

gabrielle iam so glad u are doing better and bubs is staying put. i know what u mean about not being abule to lay about all day kids and rest dnt mix 

Angeldust congrats on team pink


----------



## Waiting4Baby

My 3D/4D ultrasound is tomorrow! (Oh, wow, look at the time! I guess it's technically today!)


----------



## avabear73

Hi everyone :)

Just back from a fantastic weekend in Edinburgh, so relaxing and we had a lot of fun! And just to top it off, tonight we're going to see P!nk in concert - yay!!!

We found this shop in Ocean Terminal and the stuff was so cute. OMG, it was such a good job we're on team yellow, if we'd known what we're having we'd have bought loads! Here's their website for anyone who is interested: https://www.babyandgift.com/index.asp. The lady we spoke to (the owner perhaps?) said the site isn't always updated but we could phone if there was something we wanted.

Baby seems to have liked Edinburgh, he/she kicked a lot when we were there! Found out that the baby either loves or hates fresh orange juice (the freshly squeezed stuff, not the cartons), every time I had a mouthful I got a right kick! LOL!

Anyway back now to reality (bum!). Although Mum stayed here for the weekend and looked after the animals so there's nothing for me to do today, she did all our washing and hoovered as well LOL!!!

TMR - congrats on becoming viable!!! :happydance:

Waiting4baby - good luck with your scan - enjoy!

Gabrielle - take care of yourself OK? Glad to hear everything seems to have settled down :hugs:

angelstardust - congrats on team pink :pink:

Maryjo - Next have a really big maternity section online, worth a look if you haven't already?

Sorry for anyone I've missed out, hope you and all your bumps had a lovely Easter weekend.

Shadow - love the siggies, any chance of you doing one for me? I'd be very grateful .... pretty please ... (I'm due 9th August, team yellow :) )


----------



## Zoya

OMG!!!!!!!!!!So many new things.....I was only partially here....its good to read lots of new things......:happydance:

I love new signatureO:)............Shadow can I have one please :flower: (team blue,6th aug)
Pippin good luck for your scan :hug:
congrats everyone who has find out their colors :happydance:

Gabi......glad that you had a nice time with your family and baby is staying inside quitely....:hugs::muaha:
I am also missing my family :sad1:


----------



## Pippin

Gabrielle thanks hon and good to have you back. Scan is a week today :hissy: but it's our holidays so I'm sure that'll fly by.

Congrats on being viable today tmr1234 :wohoo: Only three weeks left for me and I will be too.

Waiting4Baby good luck tomorrow, I'm still unsure whether to go for one. Depends on money and if baby shows it's bits on Monday :happydance: still want to see pictures though. x

Zoya I have to wait for the scan next monday :hissy: just can't wait. I have dreams baby won't play ball again or I'll have a horrible photographer. If that happens I'll go for a sexing scan on the sunday I think. I am so desperate to know the sex it's driving us crazy.

Good news ladies, DH is taking me to Mothercare now to buy some bts for the nursery :happydance: think I'll go for some bedding and the monitor today :wohoo: I'm going to get over my fear of spending today!!! By spending A LOT!!!!! What will be will be and me buying bits won't jinx it. PMA!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Horray!! Lots of you are back!! Hehe it has been kinda quiet around here lately, I've had to fill the silences with my "yabbering" :winkwink:

Gabrielle, I totally understand what it must be like with two little boys around: It seems to me that you should know your own body, so as long as you're not lifting heavy boxes (or heavy little boys!) or doing anything overly strenuous, then you should be fine to play it by ear for now. I'm SO glad to hear that the ultrasound went well, and that the contractions are staying away! FX for another few weeks for you!

Angel, congrats for your :pink: PINK :pink: bump!! 

Zoya and avabear, I've missed you guys! Glad that you had a great time in Edinburgh Ava, it's a lovely town isn't it? My uncle used to live there, and we still go there for holidays sometimes. Love it :) I'm gonna check out that website in a minute!

I'll also make blinkies for you two now and PM them to ya :winkwink:
We all look so cool with our Blinkie-Bling!! Hehehe

Today we're chilling out in the sunshine (again!) but tomorrow we will be going shopping for baby stuff, and on Wednesday I have another scan! :wohoo: Then on Thursday I will join tmr on team VIABLE! lol SO exciting to be reaching this point already! :D

Is anyone else finding that baby's movements are forming a more consistent pattern lately? Vincent seems to wake up just after me in the mornings (as I'm finishing my brekkie) and then kick about for a bit, then he goes quieter for a couple of hours, then in the afternoon he usually has a right old kick on and then quiet again until late in the evening. As I lie in bed he loves to boogie around and kick like a good'un until I fall asleep! If he doesn't start kicking at about the same time as usual in the morning I start to get concerned! But he always picks up again :happydance:

I just can't wait to meet my little squishy!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and Gabs, I'll pm you with some more detailed instructions for your siggie honey :D

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin, have fun spending in Mothercare!!! I'll be doing the very same thing tomorrow in Exeter Mothercare store!! :dance:

xxx


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

girls, i can't seem to gain any weight, i lost a lot in the beginning, and i still haven't gained it all back
i'm even stuffing my face when i'm not hungry just to try to tip the scales a bit
i can still where my jeans most of the time except for when a little bit right after i eat a big meal 
i'm trying to gain some weight, i can't do it!


good news, I'M 23 WEEKS TODAY!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

and that means medically i am in my third trimester in one week, but BnB has things different for some reason, idk why


----------



## ShadowRat

Is that right Mom? about medically being in third tri at 24 weeks? I never knew that!

*lends Mom some of my bump until she grows some more of her own* :rofl:

Maybe you will have a growth spurt and your bump will suddenly be huuuuuge one day! 

xx


----------



## cleckner04

tmr1234 Congrats on the viability!! I'm counting down the days till Saturday when I'm viable as well! :happydance:

angelstardust Congrats on team pink!! 

Mom-on-8/2009 I am somewhat with you on all the shopping on baby stuff. I started buying things before we even started trying for a baby! I am the type of girl that I just want to buy everything so I'm prepared just in case. I did the same thing with items when we got married. I had everything for a house so there really was nothing left to buy when we finally moved in together. The only thing I am superstitious about is the actual crib itself. I have a travel crib and all that but I am waiting to get the actual crib and crib mattress. I will probably only wait another month or so but I want to at least be viable before ordering it. I have the bedding for the crib it's all just sitting around waiting to be put on! We have the changing table and all the other big items like a glider/ottoman, stroller system/car seat. I might be crazy but I hate the idea of everyone buying the things for me at a baby shower or whatever. I feel like some women are a bit too dependant on those baby showers. 

Wow that was alot of writing in one. haha. Your rubbing off on me Shadow! :rofl: I was off of here all weekend though. No real reason but DH and I just had a lazy weekend together. :happydance:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

yay, i get to borrow some bump, the only bump i do have came out over one night

yeah, i had some baby stuff before i met DH lol i don't want people picking out my baby stuff and i like to be independent


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow I'm with you on somewhat scheduled movements of baby during day. Like Vincent, she is active in the morning. But most of her movements are at night when I'm trying to fall asleep. :rofl: I have actually had nights where I couldn't fall asleep because it felt like she was jumping on a trampoline in there. :rofl: 

On Saturday I got a bit worried because I didn't feel her at all, even at the movies where the sound was loud. So as soon as we got home I had to get out the doppler to calm my nerves a bit. She must have just been sleepy or something because on Sunday she was back to her old self! My dog lays on my stomach alot (she's a 5 pound pomeranian) and the baby just kicks my dog over and over and over. LoL. Probably saying get off of me!


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> yay, i get to borrow some bump, the only bump i do have came out over one night
> 
> yeah, i had some baby stuff before i met DH lol i don't want people picking out my baby stuff and i like to be independent

Yup! I am really OCD about my stuff matching. I know that is crazy but I am obsessive compulsive about ALOT of things. And baby stuff is no exception. :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

:rofl: Cleck, our dog TRIES to get on my bump (Ben is a BIG collie cross, very muscly and heavy, so I have to be very careful not to let him!!) But he does sort of lie beside me and lean himself close to Bump. Last night we were snuggled on the sofa like that, and Vince was just kicking him over and over! Hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

You know, over here, they just don't really do the whole baby shower thing. Although I think I'm glad of that, because I'd be so scared of people buying stuff I hated and didn't want to use! I agree with you girls on the whole independence thing!

Are baby showers really common over there? Some people on here say that EVERYONE has them in the states!

*off to get breakfast number 2*


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> :rofl: Cleck, our dog TRIES to get on my bump (Ben is a BIG collie cross, very muscly and heavy, so I have to be very careful not to let him!!) But he does sort of lie beside me and lean himself close to Bump. Last night we were snuggled on the sofa like that, and Vince was just kicking him over and over! Hehehe

Aww!! I am worried how our dog will respond once the baby is here. She has been our baby for so long I'm not sure if she will handle sharing her mommy very well. She is constantly with me. She's even on my lap as I type this. :dohh:


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaawwww bless her... Do you watch The Dog Whisperer at all? He has lots of good ways to introduce dog and baby. It is our FAVOURITE show, we try to follow Cesar's teachings to the letter, and Ben loves to watch it too! It's funny, if Ben sees it on the TV, he will just sit and watch and he knows that the dogs aren't really "there". But if he catches a glimpse of it in the reflection in the window, then he freaks out thinking that there's a dog in the house!! Sometimes he growls under his breath at the dogs on there hehehe it's so funny.

Oh and he tends to have new weirdnesses each time we walk him: Typical Collie I think... Yesterday's weirdness was whilst we were walking him through town there was a guy with a huuuuge bunch of balloons (you know the ones, with disney characters and all that stuff?) and Ben just started barking at him and wouldnt stop! He has this deep rumbling bark, it is awesome, if a little scary if you don't know that he is a big softy at heart!!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> You know, over here, they just don't really do the whole baby shower thing. Although I think I'm glad of that, because I'd be so scared of people buying stuff I hated and didn't want to use! I agree with you girls on the whole independence thing!
> 
> Are baby showers really common over there? Some people on here say that EVERYONE has them in the states!
> 
> *off to get breakfast number 2*

Yes pretty much everyone has them. I hope to avoid one for myself since I live 800 miles from my family who live up in Ohio/Indiana. But we are planning to go home in June so I might not quite get out of having one.


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Aaawwww bless her... Do you watch The Dog Whisperer at all? He has lots of good ways to introduce dog and baby. It is our FAVOURITE show, we try to follow Cesar's teachings to the letter, and Ben loves to watch it too! It's funny, if Ben sees it on the TV, he will just sit and watch and he knows that the dogs aren't really "there". But if he catches a glimpse of it in the reflection in the window, then he freaks out thinking that there's a dog in the house!! Sometimes he growls under his breath at the dogs on there hehehe it's so funny.
> 
> Oh and he tends to have new weirdnesses each time we walk him: Typical Collie I think... Yesterday's weirdness was whilst we were walking him through town there was a guy with a huuuuge bunch of balloons (you know the ones, with disney characters and all that stuff?) and Ben just started barking at him and wouldnt stop! He has this deep rumbling bark, it is awesome, if a little scary if you don't know that he is a big softy at heart!!

:rofl::rofl: Dogs are great. No, I haven't seen that dog whisperer show. Our dog goes nuts if she sees dogs on TV. But true to her size, she is a 'yippy' dog. :dohh: We can't take her anywhere because she tends to go nuts if she sees something that gets her excited. LoL. We had her trained not to be like that when she was a pup but over the years she's gotten spoiled rotten. And her bark is so high pitched when she's excited that it makes us laugh. What is most funny is when we have her out for a walk or anything in public and people are actually AFRAID of her. She is seriously so small she could fit in a big purse and people are scared of her.:rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

A good philosophy I think, not to want to be dependent on others' generosity like that, I don't think I could handle it at all: I'd just feel so guilty and presumptuous about taking all those gifts from people!

Ok, I'm off to put some clothes on now and go to B&Q with OH to get some DIY stuff for the nursery: I'm rubbing down my rocking chair / nursing chair today and repainting it :dance:

Later ladies!

xx


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

lol, that's probably what Emma is saying to pooch!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> A good philosophy I think, not to want to be dependent on others' generosity like that, I don't think I could handle it at all: I'd just feel so guilty and presumptuous about taking all those gifts from people!
> 
> Ok, I'm off to put some clothes on now and go to B&Q with OH to get some DIY stuff for the nursery: I'm rubbing down my rocking chair / nursing chair today and repainting it :dance:
> 
> Later ladies!
> 
> xx

Yup! I understand when people are excited and want to buy gifts for the baby. Which is totally fine. I just don't like the idea that gifts are automatically expected. I'm just as happy with a hug and a 'congrats' from family. My little :baby: is gift enough! :cloud9::cloud9:

And you are one unstoppable lady! You painted his room already and now your redoing a rocking chair?! I don't even have that kind of energy!! You had better be posting pictures of your progress because I am very curious! :happydance:


----------



## Zoya

Thanks Shadow..........new blinkyyyyyy worked well :happydance::muaha:

is anyone got a pram from Teutonia or Harten ??
which one is better ??


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

well, about them being afraid of the tiny dog, i'm not afraid of the huge ones you can watch (i was raised around huge dogs) i am afraid of the ones that will get your ankles if you're not looking


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> well, about them being afraid of the tiny dog, i'm not afraid of the huge ones you can watch (i was raised around huge dogs) i am afraid of the ones that will get your ankles if you're not looking

:rofl::rofl: I guess I never thought of it like that.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i don't think it's funny
you never see the little ones coming after you
but i guess i could see where it's a bit silly
what's your dog's name?
can we see her?


----------



## cleckner04

Here's a question for some of you ladies on here. A pram is a stroller right? What is a push chair? Are they the same? I get confused on here sometimes and I've always wanted to ask. I see some women on here post pictures of the most gorgeous old fashioned looking strollers. Are those what you girls use as strollers or am I wrong? And I've also seen other girls post the old fashioned looking strollers that they own PLUS travel system style strollers which is more like what I have. So do you girls get more than one type of stroller? :blush::blush: I might be dumb but I'm really curious.


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> i don't think it's funny
> you never see the little ones coming after you
> but i guess i could see where it's a bit silly
> what's your dog's name?
> can we see her?

I didn't offend you did I? If I did I'm sorry. :blush: My dog's name is Roxy. And here's a picture of her. How could you be scared of this face? :muaha: Just teasing of course. :hugs: She really is a sweetheart though. She is so friendly that she will even hop into a strangers car if we don't watch her close enough. We have had to get her more than a few times out of our neighbors car when the neighbor was trying to leave. LoL! As soon as that car door opens, she is off like a rocket to jump in. She just loves going places.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i don't get offended quite that easily
darn, she's cute


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks! I'm glad you don't get offended easily. Some girls on here though, I worry that I'll say the wrong thing. Hormonal pregnant women tend to get upset at a moment's notice. :dohh:


----------



## avabear73

Hello again all

Mucho gracias Shadow for the pic - it's so cute!!! Love it :happydance: :hugs:

I'm with you on the expecting presents thing. We said a while ago that what we hope to do is wait until the LO is born then have a "welcome to the world" BBQ or little gathering where people can come and give the baby a cuddle, take pictures and just generally help us celebrate. No gifts expected, just come along and have some informal fun. An "un-birthday party". :happydance:

On the subject of gifts, my Mum and my MIL have gone a bit mad. I don't think we'll have to buy nappies for a year!! They're so excited, they keep buying stuff no matter what we say so now we just agree and let them do whatever they want! I know already that clothes, nappies, toiletries, a sterilising unit, a nappy storage thing and goodness knows what all else have been bought. So we've no need to go out and buy a load of stuff, it's really the big items left, of which ILs are buying the buggy/travel system, and Mum is buying the cotbed.


----------



## cleckner04

avabear73 said:


> Hello again all
> 
> Mucho gracias Shadow for the pic - it's so cute!!! Love it :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> I'm with you on the expecting presents thing. We said a while ago that what we hope to do is wait until the LO is born then have a "welcome to the world" BBQ or little gathering where people can come and give the baby a cuddle, take pictures and just generally help us celebrate. No gifts expected, just come along and have some informal fun. An "un-birthday party". :happydance:
> 
> On the subject of gifts, my Mum and my MIL have gone a bit mad. I don't think we'll have to buy nappies for a year!! They're so excited, they keep buying stuff no matter what we say so now we just agree and let them do whatever they want! I know already that clothes, nappies, toiletries, a sterilising unit, a nappy storage thing and goodness knows what all else have been bought. So we've no need to go out and buy a load of stuff, it's really the big items left, of which ILs are buying the buggy/travel system, and Mum is buying the cotbed.

Aww it is awesome that your mom and MIL are so excited! Mine live so far away that it is hard to share the excitement like that! I'm not even sure if my own MIL is all that excited as it will be her 3rd grandbaby!


----------



## avabear73

Oh oh are we sharing pet pictures???!!!

OK I can't resist, sorry .. I just adore my dog and of course my daft rabbits!!

I'll dig some out .... :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

avabear73 said:


> Oh oh are we sharing pet pictures???!!!
> 
> OK I can't resist, sorry .. I just adore my dog and of course my daft rabbits!!
> 
> I'll dig some out .... :happydance:

Yes!! :happydance: I love looking at pet pictures. I want another dog but with the baby coming I know we probably shouldn't!


----------



## avabear73

Cleckner it is awesome!! We knew my Mum would be excited, because I'm an only child so this will more than likely be her only grandchild. But my ILs already have 4! My husband is the youngest of three - still the baby - and we were amazed at how excited his Mum got!!! We were really taken aback.

I'm pretty niaive about these things but every single person we've told - family, friends, work colleagues ... have all been really really excited. I didn't realise just how much joy a new baby can bring I guess. I think what makes it even more exciting for most is that we're 35 and 36, been together for over 16 years and never any mention of a baby. People gave up years and years ago that we would ever have kids so now that we're expecting they're so surprised!


----------



## cleckner04

avabear73 said:


> Cleckner it is awesome!! We knew my Mum would be excited, because I'm an only child so this will more than likely be her only grandchild. But my ILs already have 4! My husband is the youngest of three - still the baby - and we were amazed at how excited his Mum got!!! We were really taken aback.
> 
> I'm pretty niaive about these things but every single person we've told - family, friends, work colleagues ... have all been really really excited. I didn't realise just how much joy a new baby can bring I guess. I think what makes it even more exciting for most is that we're 35 and 36, been together for over 16 years and never any mention of a baby. People gave up years and years ago that we would ever have kids so now that we're expecting they're so surprised!

Aww!! That is so awesome how excited everyone is getting for you guys! :happydance: 

With me, they were all excited the first time around but I lost that baby within a week of me telling everyone. So with this baby, everyone is alot more cautious about getting excited I think. Hopefully when I go home next I can get some of that excitement that your getting! :dohh:

And another sidenote: 16 years together! That's awesome!! DH and I are working on our 8th year now and THAT seems like forever! :cloud9::rofl:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

well, i did get slightly hormonal for a second over it
but, i know when to think for a second

this is MIL's first biological grand kids, she has 4 (one is an angel) step grand daughters
and she only has one kid, DH, of course
and now there's a boy grand kid around, and this one has some of her DNA
she wanted us to wait a bit to have kids, even foster kids when i mentioned having some
but she got weirdly excited not too much later

my mom only has me and she even had to adopt me just to have one
and she didn't care when i got pregnant, she told me just finish high school lol
she was happy as soon as we told her


----------



## cleckner04

I stole this question from 1st Trimester threads(yeah I snuck back in there today..boredom will do that.)...

Anyways, for those of us that are buying/receiving things already. Are you girls getting things new or used? 

The only thing I have against used things are that I'm never going to be 100%sure how it has been treated. For example, DH and I don't smoke and we are really trying to avoid smoke at all costs. Which is a bit over the top but I smoked for a short period of time in my teenage years and I just know how bad it can be. My SIL however, gave us a ton of clothes(boy clothes so now I just have something else that I have to find a place to store away). My SIL also smokes. So I keep thinking that all of that 3rd hand smoke that I keep seeing about on TV will be inhaled into my little babies lungs if we use anything that SIL gave us. But how do you decline when someone is being so generous? :hissy:

So, we have been trying to stick with new things overall. The only used item we've bought so far is a 2-in-1 swing/bouncer that I found on Ebay. But it was part of my matching set that was sold out and you can hardly find any of it new anymore.:dohh: I was surprised I even found it used.


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> well, i did get slightly hormonal for a second over it
> but, i know when to think for a second
> 
> this is MIL's first biological grand kids, she has 4 (one is an angel) step grand daughters
> and she only has one kid, DH, of course
> and now there's a boy grand kid around, and this one has some of her DNA
> she wanted us to wait a bit to have kids, even foster kids when i mentioned having some
> but she got weirdly excited not too much later
> 
> my mom only has me and she even had to adopt me just to have one
> and she didn't care when i got pregnant, she told me just finish high school lol
> she was happy as soon as we told her

It's so good to hear about families getting excited instead of freaking out. I always thought my parents would get a little upset about being grandparents just because it just shows how old they are. But I'm surprised at how happy they are! DH's parents really just had no reaction. It was just like 'ohh I'm happy for you guys'. And that was it. My mom on the other hand was jumping up and down when she found out. I'm thinking my In-laws lack of reaction might be due to the fact that a granddaughter was JUST born in August so another one a year later this August is just like 'here we go again' to them.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

well, i think she (MIL) knows LO is a boy
my mom does, she actually bugged to go in the room at the scan with us
DH told his cousin and he probably mentioned it to MIL

i'm so not talking to MIL
she's evil
apparently we were supposed to be at her house on xmas at a specific (early) time
and she gave us hell for not being there
and guilt-tripped us
sorry for being tired and pregnant!
and she disrespected me in my own house not to long ago by saying that the fact that DH might have another kid to someone else has nothing to do with me!
then she calls me a bad wife for not comforting him (how does she know what I was doing before she got there) and she's kicked out her second husband!
she yelled after me after I left the room

and she doesn't seem to think that stress can effect me and LO (she yelled at us another time when we came over for not being over in so long, actually, she and her husband yelled at us until DH snapped on his step dad)

so not a fan of them! or the other in-laws, either
they all ruined the wedding and reception, too
they were so nice until our wedding day to us
they didn't stand up when i walked down the aisle
they messed with all of the stuff i did
they talked the whole time when something was going on like the first dance or a speech
and they didn't bother dancing at all the whole time!

just wanna ring their necks!

sorry, long in-law rant
i'm just sick of their crap
especially how DH's aunt talked about us behind our backs about how we're not good for each other after the first time she me me!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

oh, and we went to her house on xmas, just not when we we're "supposed" to be there
and why did she want to have xmas dinner before noon, anyway?
and she talked bad about us on the phone to her brother (who is also a jerk for many reasons)
and the food was HORRIBLE!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

ugh, sorry for all of this ranting, it's just terrible and makes me crazy
i'm actually holding off on a good bit of some of this


----------



## cleckner04

:hugs::hugs: Aww. Took me a while to get through all that! I'm sorry your having an awful time with her. I don't personally know what it's like to have bad In-laws but I know just from my parents and grandparents. I think the in-laws are just one of those things that people don't really warn you about before getting married. How does your DH react to his mom's yelling? If I were you, I would just leave the room and lock myself away to avoid the stress of it all if she is standing there yellling.


----------



## avabear73

Cleck I totally understand what you are saying about the smoke. It makes me really uncomfortable, it smells and it's unhealthy. I squirm when I think of family who smoke coming into the hospital to visit us, and picking up the baby but there's not much I can do about that unfortunately :( I love our families, just not that horrible habit.

We haven't had anything used so far, and are trying to avoid it. I figure that if we're only having one, then we want to spoil it. We're fortunate that no one we know has had a baby recently enough to have kept the stuff - the only people who have, are pregnant again themselves!

I can understand what you're saying about people being cautious about getting excited. Hopefully once you get past the viable stage they'll be able to relax. And that's only a couple of weeks away!!! Yahoo!!

As for the 16 years, it's flown by. We're just lucky - we never argue and hardly ever disagree, even when we do we end up laughing about it. If you marry your best friend, you can't go far wrong. :cloud9:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

she would follow and/ or call me yelling


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

avabear73 said:


> Cleck I totally understand what you are saying about the smoke. It makes me really uncomfortable, it smells and it's unhealthy. I squirm when I think of family who smoke coming into the hospital to visit us, and picking up the baby but there's not much I can do about that unfortunately :( I love our families, just not that horrible habit.
> 
> We're just lucky - we never argue and hardly ever disagree, even when we do we end up laughing about it. If you marry your best friend, you can't go far wrong. :cloud9:

I agree with the smoke thing and am jealous about the not fighting thing.
I'm not letting smokers touch Ayven unless they follow strict rules to come showered in clean clothes before they smoke at all. DH and I fight way too much. We're one of those got married a bit sooner than other couples. My birth mother married my first step-father after she knew him a week. My MIL married her first husband, DH's dad after 3 months of knowing him. Me and DH started dating on January 31, 2008 and got married on November 13, 2008.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

alright, i'm off to take a nap, Ayven said so lol
(sneezes three times in a row and has to wipe off the screen, lovely)
i've been waking up at like 4 or 5 am
sorry if i couldn't shut up today


----------



## cleckner04

I am really paranoid when it comes to avoiding smoke. If we even walk by smokers right now while I'm pregnant, I hold my breath and try to walk fast. Which is a bit much, but I just feel bad breathing it in. Thankfully, I live so far away that I won't have to worry about smokers holding the baby right away. But when we go home, I will have a hard time avoiding SIL's house because I love her so much. I just don't want my LO in a house that smells like smoke. And there is really no good way to avoid it when the main house we usually visit when we are home is her house. :hissy:

I love what you said about marrying your best friend Ava.:cloud9: I feel that way about my DH as well. Although we do argue whenever we get the chance. :rofl: Usually in a joking sort of way. Which we probably need to stop so we aren't a bad influence on the baby. I'm gonna miss all our wrestling but I know it will only teach baby violence. :blush:


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG ladies..........gosh i wake up to having to read 5pages haha!! thats hilarious..but its so much to read...hehe.

I agree with everyone about the smoking....my mother and my mil both smoke!!!GRRRRR and of course they never smoke around kids but i've found my mil picking the boys up and smelling like a pack of cigs.....YUCK. I can't stand it its so disgusting...

And i TOO am jealous about the no fighting lol. Me and hubby fight about the stupidest things..blah. And when the 3rd baby comes it will be hard for us. b/c they are so small/and colicky and it's just always been a rough few months...but i told him. this is our last baby so dont take anything for granted!!:)


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> I agree with the smoke thing and am jealous about the not fighting thing.
> I'm not letting smokers touch Ayven unless they follow strict rules to come showered in clean clothes before they smoke at all. DH and I fight way too much. We're one of those got married a bit sooner than other couples. My birth mother married my first step-father after she knew him a week. My MIL married her first husband, DH's dad after 3 months of knowing him. Me and DH started dating on January 31, 2008 and got married on November 13, 2008.

Wow, you guys are really new together than! My brother was pretty much the same. Met fast and married fast. They have been married for almost 2 years now though so I'd say they are doing well so far! DH and I go through phases where we butt heads and bicker with eachother. Since trying for babies and being pregnant, we haven't had any fights though. I guess I'm the opposite of normal women and I'm a bitch normally but not a bitch when I'm pregnant?! :rofl::rofl: But really, DH and I have went through so much in the past year that it has made us so much stronger together. He was my best friend before but now I truly know how much we are meant to be after we had our loss. I think it is normal to argue at one point or another in a relationship. We aren't robots. No two people are exactly alike so opinions will cross sometimes. The real trick is to not take it all too seriously. :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh and I'm very jealous you all are getting baby stuff and rooms ready......:( Well at the moment were trying to get a bigger house. lol. We just can't seem to agree on one. Our house was built by my dad and my brother said he would buy it so thats not a problem...but if we could just find a house we both like. So as of now, no baby room getting ready...and that freaks me out.....were going to end up with a new baby and no where to put baby!!!:( lol. Also were not going shopping much because we have EVERYTHING.....i'm buying a whole new nursery bedding and all that and a new swing and some clothes but thats it.....not fun. i want to go shopping! Hope you all are having fun shopping.


----------



## cleckner04

Gabrielle said:


> OMG ladies..........gosh i wake up to having to read 5pages haha!! thats hilarious..but its so much to read...hehe.
> 
> I agree with everyone about the smoking....my mother and my mil both smoke!!!GRRRRR and of course they never smoke around kids but i've found my mil picking the boys up and smelling like a pack of cigs.....YUCK. I can't stand it its so disgusting...
> 
> And i TOO am jealous about the no fighting lol. Me and hubby fight about the stupidest things..blah. And when the 3rd baby comes it will be hard for us. b/c they are so small/and colicky and it's just always been a rough few months...but i told him. this is our last baby so dont take anything for granted!!:)

hehe. I woke up with the urge to talk this morning after being gone from here over the weekend! 

I'm wondering how my own DH and I will handle being parents. So far being pregnant has actually made both of us more laid back about stuff. I think a new baby will be rough on even the strongest marriage though! And I haven't even been there yet so I don't know this from experience but from horror stories of friends and family. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

If I were you Gabrielle, I'd go out and 'mommy' shop instead! Bath & Body Works type of stuff if your into that or some cute new clothes or something! And if you can't escape the LO's to do this, online shopping is like christmas in the mail in April! :happydance:

I am all about buying for the baby, but she is starting to get a better wardrobe than I have! So I may need to do some mommy shopping of my own one of these days. :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

> The real trick is to not take it all too seriously.

That's exactly it. When we disagree we always end up laughing. I think that's where the friendship side of the relationship stops us from saying hurtful things. Plus I'm just really lucky - my hubby is an absoloute sweetheart, he's kind and thoughtful and we pretty much see eye to eye on everything. I wouldn't change him for the world. :hugs:

As for baby making it tougher - I bet it does! Sleepless nights, worry, stress ... not exactly an aphrodisiac for a start!!! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol yeah Samatha....that sounds good. I went an got a spary tan the other day...lol. I was crying for about 30mins b/c i'm so fat...:( And hubby said honey, your pregnant!! But i didnt want to listen.......lol. He then said well go get a spary tan b/c i know being tan makes you "mentally" think your skinner lol. So i did...it was nice except my feet are so dark haha. But i can see the color and i do feel better!:)
I'm not a fan of body stuff..lol idk i have what i need and thats it. I get extra and it just sits in the bathroom drawer. hehe. I am going to get a pedicure though probably this week or next week. I hate spending on myself we always need something for the house or the boys so I dont. :)

I think it's hard for us b/c our kids are so close. and gavin will only be 17months when baby comes so we'll see how he acts. It's what we planned so oh well right! lol. We just have to remind each other that quote a song" these days don't last for long..."....hehe:)


----------



## cleckner04

I'm with you on the body type of stuff. I buy lotion and than end up throwing it out after it sits in a cabinet for a year. I do love smelling bath & body works stuff though. The only thing I'd use out of there is bubble bath and hand wash for our bathroom though! :rofl: I just know most women like all that crap. LoL! 

A pedicure sounds nice! I spray tanned a few times and I always seemed to mess it up one way or another! I'm destined to never be tan though so I've grown to accept my whiter than a ghost skin. :rofl: I know what you mean about not wanting to spend on yourself. I used to get my nails done all the time but now I realize what a waste of money it was. I mean, I'd pay around $20 for a fill on my nails when I could have been buying a tank of gas for my car! LoL


----------



## Pippin

*Well ladies I went shopping and bought shed loads of stuff for the baby  I think I have got over my fear of jinxing all this!!* :happydance:

We bought all the bedding (bumper, 5 sheets, grow bag & two blankets), a bath set, the changing mat to go on the set of draws, nappies for newborns and wipes plus the nappy sacks. :yipee: So much fun when you have a clear idea of what you want to get. I gave myself things to buy and that's all I looked at and it was fine, no tears of overwhelming feelings. We went to two Mothercare's (because we bought a crib bumper not a cot bumper and had to take it back :dohh:) I've now put it all in it's bedroom in the empty draws I cleared and I now keep going back to look at it. Awww it's so cute.

Better go post this in my silly poll thing too. xxxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Aww yay Pippin!! :happydance: It's exciting isn't it?! You'll probably not be able to stop yourself from buying now! You have officially caught the shopping bug! 

When do you go in for another ultrasound Pippin? I didn't feel like searching back in the pages but you did say you were going again to find out what team right?


----------



## Pippin

I go in next Monday a week today. Luckily the bedding I wanted is uni sex and I bought the same range for the bathroom bits so we are all good no matter what the gender is. If I don't find out the sex on the MOnday then I'll book a sexing scan for the weekend after. We are so desperate to find out now. I think Once I know then the shopping really will begin :rofl: It was lovely going with DH even on a bank holiday and we had to queue for hours. So nice to feel a little sorted. Really if LO came at 24 weeks we have the real basics now to get us by so actually I feel a little less anxious than I did before!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG I just had such a panic! I couldn't get on here!! It just kept saying "oops! this link appears broken!" ahhh!!!! lol panic over now though it seems...


----------



## ShadowRat

PHEW!! You ladies sure can chatter!! Hehehe it is SO lovely to come in here and have plenty of banter to read!

So let me stick my nose in here and share my thoughts on everything...

*In-laws...*
Well OH and I aren't married, but we have been together for nearly 5 years now (gawd, has it been that long?!) So I think of his mum and step-dad as ILs now (for better or worse haha!) My ILs are sweet enough generally, and CRAZY about grandkids, so that's a real bonus. But they are just so different from me and my family that I find it hard to really feel comfortable with them. They are total clean freaks (and although I like things clean, I'm not fussed about tidiness, which DEFINITELY comes from my mum!) and they have some quite conservative views about the world etc... I think they had a bit of a shock when OH's first (only!) wife was a black lady, and he had his first child with her and named his daughter "Finlay" (his mother would've much preferred Susan or Jane, I think! Finlay is far too adventurous!) And they aren't crazy about the fact that OH's job now is my full-time carer (I think they sort of think his talents are wasted if he's not out working at a full time job every day!) But generally they are fine people, and I get on pretty well with his mum on the whole. They don't smoke, which is SO nice...

Which brings me to:

*Smoking...*

UGH. I TOTALLY agree with all of you: It is DISGUSTING> I don't really want Vince (or any of my kids, ever) to ever have to smell a cigarette! But my mum smokes :cry: which is the ONLY thing I would change about my mum if I could. I am just gutted that when she holds my baby she will undoubtedly stink of smoke, her hair and her clothes and everything :(
But then there's nothing I can do about that, she has promised never to smoke around Vince, and she has stopped smoking around me since I got preggers, so I know she means well and will do it. It's just, that smell ... *pukes* gross...
When I grew up, she used to smoke in the CAR when me and my little brother weree in it, and we'd be forced to breathe in that yucky death-stink with no escape :( My mum is a LOVELY lady, really, and in all other ways she is just the sweetest person, mother and grandmother I could imagine. It's just that one nasty habit, which she will never give up now (she is 61: I think it's far too late now)

Anywho...

Pips, YAY!!! for shopping!! I can't WAIT til tomorrow now! Do Mothercare have nice bedding sets? we need the lot: Bumper (for cotbed) sheets, blankets, everything... I'm hoping to get it all in Mothercare as we have money off from when my mum opened her Mothercard there when she bought the cotbed for us!!

Ooooooh, and are we sharing pet photos? I mean, these are all on Facebook anyway, but what fun to share them in here! Hehehe... 

Here are my lovely pets: Ben, the 4 year old Collie cross, and Tweeky, the 2 and a bit year old Rex rat! (He is so old, and our last ratty left of 11, but he is doing SO well on his own and is amazingly healthy still! None of my rats has ever lived this long before!)
 



Attached Files:







Tweek.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 0









Ben%2078_09%20small.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0









ben%2078_09%20large.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL look what you guys made me do... when you chatter so much I feel the need to catch up! Hehehe love it x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> I go in next Monday a week today. Luckily the bedding I wanted is uni sex and I bought the same range for the bathroom bits so we are all good no matter what the gender is. If I don't find out the sex on the MOnday then I'll book a sexing scan for the weekend after. We are so desperate to find out now. I think Once I know then the shopping really will begin :rofl: It was lovely going with DH even on a bank holiday and we had to queue for hours. So nice to feel a little sorted. Really if LO came at 24 weeks we have the real basics now to get us by so actually I feel a little less anxious than I did before!!!

Which set did you get? Humphrey's corner? They are all very cute!

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Yay Shadow is back! :happydance: Can you answer my question about your guys' strollers? What is the difference between it all? Prams, push-chairs, I'm so confused! LoL! I tried googling but none of it really helped.


----------



## cleckner04

We should post pictures of random purchases! I just love seeing baby stuff!


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, I was gonna answer that one for you as best I could!

I guess in the states you call everything that you'd put a baby or toddler in a "stroller" ?

Well over here we have loads of names for them: Pram, buggie, push chair... 

Even I am not so sure which is which to be honest, but I think it generally goes like this:

A "pram" is almost always a tiny baby stroller, where the baby lies flat (horizontal) on its back facing you and you can look down on it as you push.
A "buggie" is a term that I think is used quite loosely really: But it's pretty much a stroller for a toddler or bigger baby who can sit up on their own and usually faces away from you as you push, in a little seat.
A "push chair" is probably the same thing as a "buggie", but since Travel Systems are so popular these days the lines between them all are getting blurred: I mean, I call ours a "buggie" or a "push chair", but really it is a Travel System: At its most basic, it's a "Buggie", where the older baby or child sits in a seat facing away from you and you push... But with the car seat / carry cot attachment it becomes a "pram" of sorts: The car seat bit fits onto the chair bit for the older child, but facing towards you as you push, and tilted back so that tiny baby can lie back and you can look down as you push :)

Make sense? No? It doesn't to me, either!!
:rofl:
Pippin, any help here? 

xx


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: I can get back on it wouldn't load for 15 mins there!!!! 

Shadow I'm got the Look after me range which is so cute with a little teddy on it. It's brown and cream to go with the walls and I'm going to order a new cream carpet in the next few weeks.

Cleckner Prams have a flat hard bottom that face you (normally like a moses basket that fits on a frame), Pramette changes into a seat as well (often two separate units) and push chairs just have the seats (that some face forward or back). That's my understanding anyway. Oh and srollers generally are push chairs that face forward and with a back that lowers.


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> We should post pictures of random purchases! I just love seeing baby stuff!

Ooooh yay! Lets do this!! I'll just go and take some quick snap shots of everything I have LOL and then show it all off to you guys!!

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> :yipee: I can get back on it wouldn't load for 15 mins there!!!!
> 
> Shadow I'm got the Look after me range which is so cute with a little teddy on it. It's brown and cream to go with the walls and I'm going to order a new cream carpet in the next few weeks.
> 
> Cleckner Prams have a flat hard bottom that face you (normally like a moses basket that fits on a frame), Pramette changes into a seat as well (often two separate units) and push chairs just have the seats (that some face forward or back). That's my understanding anyway. Oh and srollers generally are push chairs that face forward and with a back that lowers.

LOL yes, that's it!! lol yours made so much more snese than mine, and mine was about 10 times the length :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

*taking photos of stuff*

Snap snap snap....


----------



## Pippin

Like Shadow says though the lines are blurred now as you can normally have a frame that you can put a pram cot on, as well as a car seat and a chair. We call them travel systems! But they are generally big. Push chairs/Strollers are normally smaller. Now your probably completely confused!!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

ShadowRat said:


> Is anyone else finding that baby's movements are forming a more consistent pattern lately? Vincent seems to wake up just after me in the mornings (as I'm finishing my brekkie) and then kick about for a bit, then he goes quieter for a couple of hours, then in the afternoon he usually has a right old kick on and then quiet again until late in the evening. As I lie in bed he loves to boogie around and kick like a good'un until I fall asleep! If he doesn't start kicking at about the same time as usual in the morning I start to get concerned! But he always picks up again :happydance:
> 
> I just can't wait to meet my little squishy!!
> 
> Shadow xxx

lucas is the same i wake up few min later he starts have food he kicks then afternoon in to the night he hurts kicking


----------



## Gabrielle

awe baby stuff!?!?! YAY>.....i can show you the room that we are going to do.? Tell me if you like?

https://www.target.com/CoCaLo-Work-...0461/182-6163049-1061268?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1

The only thing different is our crib and table and all is a lighter wood.:)


----------



## Pippin

*runs off to take photos back in 5!!!!*


----------



## cleckner04

Okay, phew!! I'm glad to have that question answered. I've actually wondered for a while about what was what because it seems like there are so many names for them! I just call mine a stroller. And the car seat sits on top of the stroller and clicks in to hold it down when baby is still tiny. Thanks for the answers Shadow and Pippin! I have always meant to ask but never remembered to do it.


----------



## cleckner04

Gabs, that set is so cute!!


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Like Shadow says though the lines are blurred now as you can normally have a frame that you can put a pram cot on, as well as a car seat and a chair. We call them travel systems! But they are generally big. Push chairs/Strollers are normally smaller. Now your probably completely confused!!!!!

Yeah that does make it a bit more confusing! haha. What is the old fashioned looking stroller called that alot of the girls on here buy? It looks like a bassinet on wheels almost. I showed my DH a picture of one on here and told him that it's what alot of you girls buy and he thinks it is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## tmr1234

Pram, buggie, push chair are all the same for us stroller is a little sun pram


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> Like Shadow says though the lines are blurred now as you can normally have a frame that you can put a pram cot on, as well as a car seat and a chair. We call them travel systems! But they are generally big. Push chairs/Strollers are normally smaller. Now your probably completely confused!!!!!
> 
> Yeah that does make it a bit more confusing! haha. What is the old fashioned looking stroller called that alot of the girls on here buy? It looks like a bassinet on wheels almost. I showed my DH a picture of one on here and told him that it's what alot of you girls buy and he thinks it is the coolest thing ever.Click to expand...

My mum had one of those when I was tiny :D It was this beautiful old fashioned thing with a silver frame, so lovely... That's almost definitely a Pram. An old style pram i guess you'd have to say!


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> My mum had one of those when I was tiny :D It was this beautiful old fashioned thing with a silver frame, so lovely... That's almost definitely a Pram. An old style pram i guess you'd have to say!

It seems that alot of girls buy those on here! And they seem expensive! You girls will have to post your strollers (prams :happydance:) so I can see them! haha.


----------



## tmr1234

lucas' room is light blue with this border

and this cotbed https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...2109157|Cots+and+other+furniture|12109158.htm
 



Attached Files:







41jN3qmHTXL__SL500_AA280_.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ShadowRat

Gabs that set is soooo cute :D 
It seems things are more limited to current fashion here than in the states :( I wish we had a better selection of baby bedding sets to choose from. There are some cute ones, like that Please Look After Me set that Pippin has, but they all tend to look very similar to my eyes! That CoCaLo set is so lovely and colourful Gabby :) I love it


----------



## cleckner04

I am waiting for my camera battery to charge. I was getting ready to snap some pictures and realized it is completely dead. :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

tmr1234 said:


> lucas' room is light blue with this border

This is so cute tmr! I just love animal stuff for boys. If our LO was a boy animals would have been the theme for sure!


----------



## Pippin

Grrr hope this works now been trying for ages. I think this is all so cute....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0175.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0178.jpg
File size: 89.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0179.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tmr1234

we got a bedding set to mach as well


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo I agree pippin! Very cute! And when you know blue or pink, either color will match perfect with that set if you wanted to buy extra blankets, etc.


----------



## tmr1234

1 more thing befor i go get rueben hes tea. 
we didnt want a baby bath so got 1 of these insted
 



Attached Files:







!BQIcSc!B2k~$(KGrHgoOKjEEjlLm(s8hBJ3OU-Yf1!~~_2.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm, my photos haven't come out all that nicely, it looks so much cuter in real life! But this gives you guys an idea of Vincent's bedroom so far (We have a LOT left to do, it is looking a little bare at the moment! It needs more fabric stuff and soft, light coloured stuff to even it out, but I think it'll look good when it all comes together :) )

This is the window (with lovely red blind and homemade light blue curtains); the sorry-looking nursing chair (I'm going to wait and use my mum's electric sander to get this sanded down! By hand is faaaaar too much hard work!); a cute little dustbin that I saw in B&Q earlier and just had to buy (hehe); and some (terrible) photos of some of the cute stickers we have around the room. I have painted tiny glow in the dark stars around them, but you can't really see them against the chipwood walls (which I hate, but our landlord wouldn't let us strip it off, only paint it! Bleagh... It doesn't look too bad, anyway...)
 



Attached Files:







100_1525.JPG
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 3









100_1526.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 2









100_1527.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 3









100_1528.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 3









100_1529.jpg
File size: 88 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pippin

Oh and don't forget my draw full of nappies I have ready... hehehehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0176.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cleckner04

I found two stock pictures of some of my bedding. I decided not to go with a pre-made set and went with something more basic so I can go whatever direction when it comes to actually decorating. Here's the crib bumper and fitted sheet. I know the pictures are small but they are just from the babiesrus website. :rofl: My changing table pad cover matches the bumper. It is all Carter's brand cause I just love Carters stuff. The bumper/pad cover are SO soft I just can't help touching it all.


----------



## tmr1234

all looking Very cute
 



Attached Files:







50-3772177MMA70UC513192M.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Hmmm, my photos haven't come out all that nicely, it looks so much cuter in real life! But this gives you guys an idea of Vincent's bedroom so far (We have a LOT left to do, it is looking a little bare at the moment! It needs more fabric stuff and soft, light coloured stuff to even it out, but I think it'll look good when it all comes together :) )
> 
> This is the window (with lovely red blind and homemade light blue curtains); the sorry-looking nursing chair (I'm going to wait and use my mum's electric sander to get this sanded down! By hand is faaaaar too much hard work!); a cute little dustbin that I saw in B&Q earlier and just had to buy (hehe); and some (terrible) photos of some of the cute stickers we have around the room. I have painted tiny glow in the dark stars around them, but you can't really see them against the chipwood walls (which I hate, but our landlord wouldn't let us strip it off, only paint it! Bleagh... It doesn't look too bad, anyway...)

I just love that shade of blue for the walls Shadow! I can't wait to see your finished nursery!


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Pip your stuff is SO cute!!! I love it :D


----------



## Pippin

Aw Shadow it's fab. I haven't done much for the walls and stuff although I have a few paintings I have done. It doesn't really match the bedding but hey ho. They are from pictures I took on our honeymoon to Africa 2 years ago. Hope you like....
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0124.jpg
File size: 91.5 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0128.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0129.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cleckner04

Oh my those pictures are gorgeous Pip! Especially the Zebra!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks Cleck! I was persuaded to go with it by OH... I wanted a slightly lighter shade, but I have a french book of children's bedrooms and the colour of the boy bedroom was this exact shade, and it looked really cool when the whole room was done up. And that room is very light cos its south facing, so it gets sun all day, so the darker colour isnt so overwhelming! I have also painted the light shade a bright yellow to look like the sun or something, and the ceiling and above the picture rail is a nice bright white, so its not too dark really :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh I've seent hose beofre Pip, and they are so sweet. They will look adorable on your little one's bedroom walls :D You are very talented, lady!! Do you teach Art, by any chance??


----------



## Pippin

Shadow have you got your cot?? I want to see hehehehe. Mine is second hand which saves us money but on the other hand it's not that nice. I don't mind as we need all the cash we can.


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Oh my those pictures are gorgeous Pip! Especially the Zebra!!

Thanks Hon I'm going to do about three more then frame them in frames to hang on the big wall opposite the cot. I plan to tell stories of them when baby can't sleep or settle.


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> Ooooh I've seent hose beofre Pip, and they are so sweet. They will look adorable on your little one's bedroom walls :D You are very talented, lady!! Do you teach Art, by any chance??

Hahaha how did you guess. I'm the head of Art at a girls school. I love it but don't do much art now :cry: these have been the perfect excuse.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm the image attachment thingy is playing up, maybe we're tiring it out! LOL


But here's the car seat / top of my "stroller" (hehe) the main part of it is shut away in the cupboard and I can't be bothered to dig it all out just now so you'll have to make do with this hehe! And also here is our cotbed with a bunch of baby stuff on it hehe... I have more photos if this upload thingy will work!

xx
 



Attached Files:







100_1531.JPG
File size: 75 KB
Views: 4









100_1542.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. I had to hurry because the camera didn't charge long! :rofl: My dog managed to get in the picture too! This is the babies closet, changing table, and a glider in the corner for me to nurse! There is a weird reflection on the wall in the changing table picture though. I think it's from the flash but I didn't have much time to retake before camera died. :rofl: We don't plan on repainting except to touch up a few spots. You can see a black mark in the glider picture that is from a black picture frame I had hung there. :dohh: Definately gotta repaint that spot. LoL!


----------



## cleckner04

Ooo I didn't realize you had your crib already Shadow!


----------



## Pippin

Aww Cleckner I LOVE IT!!!! All so pink and lovely and you have so many clothes which means I can feel better about buying more :blush: Can I ask what you have on your changing table?? I only have nappies, wipes, bags and that's it. What have I missed????


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

well, i have tons of pics up on my facebook
if anybody wants to add me then look at the "Baby!!!!!!!!" album, they can
i'm Samantha Musselman on there, and the pic should be the same as my avatar so you can tell me apart from the others


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, here we have :blush: My teddy (soon to be Vincent's teddy!) Jasper, wearing one of the body suits bought by my mum :)
The newborn set that I got on La Redoute Online before we knew we were having a boy (hence the neutral colours :D )
Some super cute socks that I saw in Tesco, of all places, and just fell in love with! (The lion, in particular!)
The Shawl, cushion and shoes bought by MIL (Not sure whether I think they're cute or ugly :rofl: What do you guys think??)
And the rest of the body suits from my mum :D
 



Attached Files:







100_1533.JPG
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 1









100_1534.JPG
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 2









100_1535.JPG
File size: 91.8 KB
Views: 2









100_1536.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 3









100_1537.JPG
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

and since then i got a baby looney tunes bed set and a two pack of sheets, one green, one green and white stripes (bought this before the gender was known)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

so that would be your step-daughter then, Shadow
i always wondered who she was
so that's Finlay, right?


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

oh, and i have myself moved over to third tri now lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/120747-moving-over-here.html#post1905198
my doctor says i'm less than a week away


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> Hmmm the image attachment thingy is playing up, maybe we're tiring it out! LOL
> 
> 
> But here's the car seat / top of my "stroller" (hehe) the main part of it is shut away in the cupboard and I can't be bothered to dig it all out just now so you'll have to make do with this hehe! And also here is our cotbed with a bunch of baby stuff on it hehe... I have more photos if this upload thingy will work!
> 
> xx

AWWWW hon I love it, that's what I would buy if I could..... and the greeen jumper finally we get to see it. It's amazing hon so fantastic and very clever. I can't knit for toffee!!!! :yipee: for marvelous things we can buy.


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks Pippin!! I love pink stuff. My poor DH. 

Anyways, I have diapers/wipes/ointments on the middle shelf in the brown baskets. And on the bottom shelf, one canvas basket has feeding stuff(Burp cloths, nursing pads, breast pump, etc.) Another basket has bathing items(washcloths, baby towel, body wash, etc. ) And the third basket has disposible changing pads and more wipes.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Cleck, that stuff is SO cute!!! I just LOVE pink and brown, they go so nicely together, your nursery is gonna be sooooo sweet :D


And I agree with Pip: you have soooo many clothes!!! I definitely need to catch up soon, OH looked at that pic and he said the same thing "we need to catch up!" so that's my sign to let rip and buy loads of lovely stuff :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> Thanks Pippin!! I love pink stuff. My poor DH.
> 
> Anyways, I have diapers/wipes/ointments on the middle shelf in the brown baskets. And on the bottom shelf, one canvas basket has feeding stuff(Burp cloths, nursing pads, breast pump, etc.) Another basket has bathing items(washcloths, baby towel, body wash, etc. ) And the third basket has disposible changing pads and more wipes.

Ahh cool I have them on my list to get so that's okay. I thought I was missing some of the yucky stuff!!!! hehehehe My friend gave me a breast bump. How should I serialize it do you think??? In the baby serializer?


----------



## Ducky77

Pippin said:


> Aww Cleckner I LOVE IT!!!! All so pink and lovely and you have so many clothes which means I can feel better about buying more :blush: Can I ask what you have on your changing table?? I only have nappies, wipes, bags and that's it. What have I missed????

you can put baby lotion there too, and diaper rash lotion :)


----------



## ShadowRat

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> so that would be your step-daughter then, Shadow
> i always wondered who she was
> so that's Finlay, right?

:D Yep! That's Finlay. she is a very special girl to me, but we've not seen her in nearly 3 years :cry: Her mum is a total basket case, and we have had an absolute nightmare trying to sort things out for her, but it looks like this year the law is finally helping us out and we should get some defined contact through the courts to see her again. It breaks my heart that she hasnt seen her dad in so long, she loves him SO much, and he misses her like crazy :( If only her mum wasnt such a crazy bitch 

*breathes* I shouldn't get into that stuff, though, cos it REALLY sets me off!!!


----------



## Pippin

Shadow we can both go shopping and I love what you have already. I'm going to wait until we know the gender to get anymore. xxx

Thanks for the info Ducky77


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Ducky! :D I see you got your blinkie working hon, so I didn't bother PMing you about it :D

Ugh, OH is compalining about his empty belly (LOL he is a big baby himself, it's all good practice for when Vince comes!!)


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> mom-on-8/2009 said:
> 
> 
> so that would be your step-daughter then, Shadow
> i always wondered who she was
> so that's Finlay, right?
> 
> :D Yep! That's Finlay. she is a very special girl to me, but we've not seen her in nearly 3 years :cry: Her mum is a total basket case, and we have had an absolute nightmare trying to sort things out for her, but it looks like this year the law is finally helping us out and we should get some defined contact through the courts to see her again. It breaks my heart that she hasnt seen her dad in so long, she loves him SO much, and he misses her like crazy :( If only her mum wasnt such a crazy bitch
> 
> *breathes* I shouldn't get into that stuff, though, cos it REALLY sets me off!!!Click to expand...

Aww Shadow sorry to hear that, I always wondered, it's a bummer isn't it when you have situations like that. Hope it gets sorted soon and the law plays ball. x


----------



## Mary Jo

Goodness, you ladies have been chatty today :D

Shadow, you summed up my own views perfectly, it's like you went into my brain and wrote it all out...



ShadowRat said:


> *Smoking...*
> 
> UGH. I TOTALLY agree with all of you: It is DISGUSTING> I don't really want Vince (or any of my kids, ever) to ever have to smell a cigarette! But my mum smokes :cry: which is the ONLY thing I would change about my mum if I could. I am just gutted that when she holds my baby she will undoubtedly stink of smoke, her hair and her clothes and everything :(
> But then there's nothing I can do about that, she has promised never to smoke around Vince, and she has stopped smoking around me since I got preggers, so I know she means well and will do it. It's just, that smell ... *pukes* gross...
> When I grew up, she used to smoke in the CAR when me and my little brother weree in it, and we'd be forced to breathe in that yucky death-stink with no escape :( My mum is a LOVELY lady, really, and in all other ways she is just the sweetest person, mother and grandmother I could imagine. It's just that one nasty habit, which she will never give up now (she is 61: I think it's far too late now)

My mum is 60 and I wish and wish she didn't smoke. Not that she smokes MUCH now, and never in the house (hers or anyone else's) but the smell clings and *shakes head*. It is also the one thing I'd change about her, she is awesome in all other ways. She did quit smoking some years ago, for a few years - she is a nurse, retired now, but at the time the unit she worked on switched to 12 hour shifts and banned smoking in the grounds at the same time, and she couldn't face it, so she had hypnotherapy and it worked! Sadly when she was stressed (which may or may not have something to do with me *looks shifty* ) she started again. 

I have never smoked, not once, because of being exposed to her smoking when I was a child. In the car especially. I used to cry and cry and she still would carry on. :( Horrible.

I know she would never smoke around my child, she knows my views; I just wish for her health's sake she's give up.

Pippin, I'm envious! I went to Mothercare today, the one in Kew, and I was disappointed. It is a lot smaller than the Croydon branch I visited a month ago, and they don't have such a big selection. I didn't think much of the clothes, so didn't get anything, and that was what I needed! I wasn't really up for buying a load of other stuff, but I had wanted to show OH the things I'd picked out, but, the bath thing in particular I wanted wasn't there! 

BUT, the pushchair was! We're getting a Bugaboo Bee and the nice man in the shop let us do a test drive. It's great, exactly what we need, and OH likes it too, which is a bonus (even though I'd made up my mind!); I really wanted him to be enthusiastic about it and it's hard to convey all its good points without seeing it (and I'm never 100% sure he's fully listening to me anyway). The man also folded it for us and did a pretty good demo. We're not buying from there though because I hope we can get a deal from an online shop if we buy some of the accessories and the Maxi Cosi Cabriofix car seat that fits on the chassis all together.

We also went to visit the new baby, OH's nephew - very very sweet. I don't remember ever holding such a little newborn - he is 4 days old! (I haven't had much contact with babies, other than my nephew and niece and because they live in Norway they were both over a month old when I first met them.)

Can't remember who was asking about the pram/pushchair thing (sorry!) but I think in America they used to (may still?) call a pram a baby carriage. To me a buggy is quite lightweight and used for toddlers/pre-schoolers and a pushchair is more robust. I'd call the Bugaboo Bee a pushchair, but the seat lies almost flat for newborns. We don't have room for a pram or a pramette or even a pushchair with a carrycot to attach (like the Bugaboo Chameleon or the Bebe Confort Loola) because they seem to have such big wheels or a wide chassis or they're too heavy. Or I was put off because they were not parent facing in the pushchair mode.

I don't have pics of my things, but I might snag some pics of the things I want and post them... :)


----------



## cleckner04

Goodness it's getting hard to keep up in here! Okay.

Mom-on-8/2009 my name is Samantha too!!

Pippin I would say a baby sterilizer would work. I only have a small manual pump because I plan on only using a pump every so often so DH can experience feeding the LO too. But I have heard that if you get a used pump you should buy all new seals and tubing if that is the kind of pump you have. I'm sure you could ask in the breastfeeding section on here though because I am definately not an expert!

Shadow I LOVE the little green sweater you knitted. I'm glad to finally see it in a picture! And you look like you have lots of clothes as well! I look like I have alot of clothes but they are pretty much all onesies. I don't have pants to go with them! LoL!


----------



## ShadowRat

Just before I go and cook, here are a couple more pics: The CUTE little set of clothes I bought the other day and THE GREEN HOODIE! Hehehe thanks for your kind words about that, Pippin! I'm quite proud of it :D There are no buttons on it just yet, but I will be putting some chunky handmade wooden buttons on it that look so cute with the green moss stitch!
 



Attached Files:







100_1538.JPG
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 3









100_1539.JPG
File size: 86.4 KB
Views: 3









100_1541.JPG
File size: 73.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zoya

Shadow.........I love your blue color wall :dance::yipee::dance:
And your crib,baby cloths..........actually everything :blush:

Pips your paintings are fantastic...:happydance:

Cleckner I likes your pink stuff......so cool...\\:D/

I don't have anything to show :cry:
I have to hurry now :dohh: specially after looking at your beautiful stuff :happydance:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i was told you should never use a breast pump you got from somebody else
the ones the hospital lets you use is special to be able to be sanitized properly, it's made different
i would definitely say don't do it but your doctor will probably say the same thing\
not to be rude, but, i really don't think it's a good idea
even though your friend doesn't have anything or you wouldn't consider it
there's probably old milk residue somewhere in it
please don't take offense


----------



## Ducky77

oh man, I do really have to catch up, I just bought 3 dresses so far for Naya :p, I am afraid to buy much because i don't know how fast she will grow, With my son, I bought alot of clothes and he didn't use some of them because he grows so fast. He ended up taller than his age. So this time I try not to spurge too much heheheh and it's hard...sooo many cute things out there for girl, totally different with boy. I will buy more after I know first how fast and big she would be.


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo look on the website and find ones in your area that offer 'extensive ranges' that means they are the bigger ones although my one in Harrow had more of the bedding set I wanted than the one in Watford which is the biggest one near me. Also try Babies-R-us. I'm gong to on Monday.


----------



## Ducky77

hi Shadow,

yup at last it working...soooo happy, thanks soooo much.

LOL our husband is our 1st baby actually so for the new 1st timer pregnant ladies here, no worry...you can take care ur hubby then new baby is easy :)) trust me


----------



## Pippin

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> i was told you should never use a breast pump you got from somebody else
> the ones the hospital lets you use is special to be able to be sanitized properly, it's made different
> i would definitely say don't do it but your doctor will probably say the same thing\
> not to be rude, but, i really don't think it's a good idea
> even though your friend doesn't have anything or you wouldn't consider it
> there's probably old milk residue somewhere in it
> please don't take offense

Your not being rude hon, glad of the advice and I think you are right. I couldn't really refuse when she offered so will just get my own :hugs: She's a nurse and said something about replacing the bits and that I should find out how to properly clean it but probably easier to get new. x


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow that little sweater! I can't believe a human being is small enough to fit in that! :cloud9::cloud9: So cute. 

I thought I'd add one more picture. This is my only used item that I've bought because I couldn't find anywhere else that I was talking about earlier today. It's a swing n' bounce. The part the baby sits in to swing comes off easily even with baby in it to turn into a bouncer if she decides she doesn't want to swing. Or if her mommy decides she wants a shower or something and that way I can have her close by! :cloud9:


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin said:


> Mary Jo look on the website and find ones in your area that offer 'extensive ranges' that means they are the bigger ones although my one in Harrow had more of the bedding set I wanted than the one in Watford which is the biggest one near me. Also try Babies-R-us. I'm gong to on Monday.

Ah ok. :) I did think the Kew one was meant to be pretty big, and it wasn't small or anything, just that the Croydon one was huge... Not sure where there is a big Babies r Us near me - there's definitely one on the Old Kent Road but last time I was in there was before I was pregnant (for the Toys r Us bit) and I was extremely superstitious (who, me?) about even glancing at baby things when I was TTC (didn't want to get my hopes up in case I turned out to be infertile) and so I don't know what they might have. Don't THINK it was a big section...

Am going to buy some clothes for me online now... cannot face the disappointment in any more shops. Thanks to whoever suggested Next online, am going to head over there now!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

so, what's everybody eating today? lol
i had some brown rice with some seasoning, no butter
and raw organic baby carrots from the fridge

is this why i'm not gaining weight?
maybe i should up the fat a bit since i'm pregnant


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> so, what's everybody eating today? lol
> i had some brown rice with some seasoning, no butter
> and raw organic baby carrots from the fridge
> 
> is this why i'm not gaining weight?
> maybe i should up the fat a bit since i'm pregnant

I wouldn't worry about not gaining weight if I was you. You will probably make up for it in third tri! Not every woman gains like crazy. Count yourself lucky!! I only wish I wasn't gaining weight!


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww thats so sweet, Cleck!!! Love it :D

And the green hoodie is TINY... I'm actually a little concerned that he will be born already too big for it, but I really didn't know how small it would be until it was finished... If he doesn't use it though, I will donate it to preemie babies or something I think. But if he is born early, which I obviously don't want but may happen anyway, then he will at least have one teeny thing that will fit him properly! 
I have actually been putting it on Jasper the bear to try to stretch it out a bit :blush:

Right now I have the laptop in the kitchen and I am "cooking" lol cos OH was just soooo hungry! He told me to point out on here tho that he does the cooking almost all of the time and that I promised I'd cook tonight :rofl: He doesn't want you guys to think he is some kind of lazy bum or anything!!! (He totally isn't!!) 

LOL


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: about your OH. Tell him he IS a bum. :rofl: All men are. :rofl::rofl: Totally just kidding. My DH is AWESOME about cooking since I've been pregnant. I don't have to lift a finger when he's home. I've almost forgotten how to cook. :blush: But I feel bad on some nights and surprise him with a meal when he gets off work.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

mine might if he knew how to cook lol


----------



## cleckner04

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> mine might if he knew how to cook lol

:rofl::rofl: Thankfully mine worked in a restaurant before he joined the military. He can cook an awesome breakfast. Which if you girls have read some of my posts you'll know this is my FAVORITE meal. :happydance: 

And when your DH doesn't know how to cook, you'll just have to train him a bit harder till he learns. Like a new puppy. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> :rofl: about your OH. Tell him he IS a bum. :rofl: All men are. :rofl::rofl:




cleckner04 said:


> Like a new puppy. :rofl:


LOL He's not looking impressed! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Mmmmmm, can I just say, this food is smelling SO good. I'm making "Little Italy Pasta Bake", using Boursin cheese (you guys have this in the states? OMG it is HEAVEN in cream cheese form!!)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

maybe some of my Gram's chocolate chip cookies will help me out a bit lol


----------



## cleckner04

I am giggling like crazy right now. :rofl: I've been awake since 4:30 this morning. Lack of sleep is getting to me. :rofl:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

we're having my italian and herb chicken for supper
it's baked, too


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i've been awake since 5 a.m.
yesterday i was up at a bit past 4 a.m.
when i left to take a nap i never did fall asleep


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Mmmmmm, can I just say, this food is smelling SO good. I'm making "Little Italy Pasta Bake", using Boursin cheese (you guys have this in the states? OMG it is HEAVEN in cream cheese form!!)

Never heard of Boursin cheese. I'll have to look into it. I LOVE cheese. Pretty much all of my favorite meals involve cheese in some way. That is why I crave sushi so much I think. The cream cheese that is in alot of it is an awesome combination to me.


----------



## cleckner04

And now that I brought up breakfast, I am making egg sandwiches for lunch. :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

lol good for you girl :D


----------



## cleckner04

Okay now my house smells like I'm burning it down. :rofl: You mentioned cream cheese shadow so I got the bright idea to put melt cream cheese into my scrambled eggs. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## cleckner04

Well I am off to eat. I have literally been on here all day so it's time to give my poor eyes a break. :loopy: Talk to you girls later!


----------



## ShadowRat

Me too girls, I'm off for the evening: OH wants some attention, so we're gonna watch a disney film together hehehe

Chat to you girls soon!

xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

mom-on-8/2009 said:


> girls, i can't seem to gain any weight, i lost a lot in the beginning, and i still haven't gained it all back
> i'm even stuffing my face when i'm not hungry just to try to tip the scales a bit
> i can still where my jeans most of the time except for when a little bit right after i eat a big meal
> i'm trying to gain some weight, i can't do it!
> 
> 
> good news, I'M 23 WEEKS TODAY!

Grrr. I wish I could give you some of my weight gain! I think I'm gaining so much weight because I'm eating so much more meat. It use to just be pasta, pasta, pasta, bread, some more pasta, and... some more pasta... and a burger here and there. Now I have beef just about every day, and some sort of meat every day for sure. Oh well, I'm sure baby and I really need the amino acids.



ShadowRat said:


> You know, over here, they just don't really do the whole baby shower thing. Although I think I'm glad of that, because I'd be so scared of people buying stuff I hated and didn't want to use! I agree with you girls on the whole independence thing!
> 
> Are baby showers really common over there? Some people on here say that EVERYONE has them in the states!
> 
> *off to get breakfast number 2*

Yeah, they are. As far as I know, most women get baby showers. You usually don't only if you don't want one or don't have anyone to throw it for you ( :cry: ). Worrying about getting things you don't want and getting nothing you do want is why they have registries for them. You go to a store you want to register with and scan all of the things that you want and when your baby shower guests go to the store, they look up your registry and choose from the things listed there. I don't have a registry because as far as I know the only people coming aren't from the city we're in. Hopefully they won't travel too far for it. But we don't get government grants just for being pregnant either.


This morning I'm just sitting here eating some macaroni salad from yesterday's BBQ (mmm yumyummy tri-tip), listening to some of my favorite punk songs (I think this baby is going to be a punk rocker for sure).

I noticed that you girls posted about ten pages since that last time I posted (after midnight today!!). I saw all of the pictures and read a bit of the posts, but I didn't read everything. Maybe it'll be a good way to kill time while my husband's catching up on some sleep and before my ultrasound (yay for that!!). Thanks to all who've wished me luck with it so far.


----------



## Pippin

Good luck for your scan waiting4baby. x


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> Thanks to all who've wished me luck with it so far.

Ooo I didn't realize you had an ultrasound today!! Are you going to try to find out what team your on?! Good luck! You'll have to let us know how it goes!


----------



## ShadowRat

Yes, good luck W4B!! And LOL @ reading the pages and pages of chatter from today! Good luck with that hehehe... 

So I seem to be hooked on this forum now, I was gonna sign out for the evening but it turns out our disney movies won't play grrrr! We were gonna watch Monsters Inc. but its not working, so I'm back on the forum again lol...

My dinner was SO yummy! I'm pretty chuffed! :D


----------



## Pippin

ShadowRat said:


> Yes, good luck W4B!! And LOL @ reading the pages and pages of chatter from today! Good luck with that hehehe...
> 
> So I seem to be hooked on this forum now, I was gonna sign out for the evening but it turns out our disney movies won't play grrrr! We were gonna watch Monsters Inc. but its not working, so I'm back on the forum again lol...
> 
> My dinner was SO yummy! I'm pretty chuffed! :D

hahaha yer right we believe you :hugs: I'm still waiting for my dinner and DH says it could be a while :hissy: I've been hungry all day!!!!


----------



## cleckner04

I think today especially I am addicted to this site for some reason. I haven't been able to stay away. I started to watch Save the Last Dance but I paused it to come in here and check. It's still paused. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Girls that are online now. Wanna get on chat and have a short chat again?!


----------



## ShadowRat

Yay! chat chat chat!! lol


----------



## cleckner04

I am on under the pregnancy section if anyone wants to join! :happydance:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

omg! i need your help!
there seems to be an issue with my cookies and i used the same recipe as always
does this seem right to you girls?

set oven to 375 degrees F

combine 2 c white sugar and 1 cup margarine, beat til really creamy
add 2 eggs, 2 tablespoons milk, 1 tablespoon real vanilla extract, beat real good
take another bowl and--- put 1 and 3/4 cups flour, 1 teaspoon baking soda, and 1/2 teaspoon salt, stir together
place this mixture in with the other one
add 2 and 1/2 cup of oats and 2 cups semisweet chocolate chips (usually is the whole package), stir in

put round tablespoon fulls of dough on a greased cookie sheet, spacing them apart
bake about ten minutes
let cool a minute
put on plate or cooling rack

they've been in for 12-13 minutes and are still not done!
wtf?!?!


----------



## cleckner04

I don't know hun. Wish I could help!


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

it's really bumming out and i had a good day too


----------



## kaygeebee

Wow! You girls can really talk!

I'm loving seeing all of your purchases - Pippin, we are going for similar colours in the nursery - and Shadow I adore that little hoodie!! :) We have a long way to go before I can decorate the nursery - we need a new boiler and to knock down one of the walls that is between the bathroom and nursery to extend the bathroom...... it's scaring me how much we have to do!!

We are going for our 20 week scan in the morning - but we're staying on team yellow, so just hoping to see that baby is all healthy and that there are no problems. :) Wish us luck! I feel like I'm behind all you ladies with everything as I'm not due until the end of August! - Even though I know I need to be induced early - so will definitley have an August baby!!


----------



## jelr

Hey Guys

I'm lovin all the pics of your stuff, they are all so cute.

We have bought a few bits but plan to really get down to it over the next few weeks, as DH is going to start painting and flooring the nursery next week.

We have bought the pram, the changing bag and all the baby toiletrees and bottles.

I have added some pics but only from the websites as I'm too lazy to get all the stuff out and take pics he he.



Our Pram / travel system is a 4 in 1 so I have added the pics of the different ways it can be used. Cleckner this might help you aswell, as to what all the different names are, well in Ireland anyways. But I think it is the same as the UK.

The first is the pram, the second is the buggy / pushchair the third is the car seat which can be attached to the wheels for easy transport, the fourth is the carrycot unit attached to a stand for sleeping when away and the last pic is the changing bag.

he he as you can see I'm obsessed with purple, I hope it wont be too girly if its a boy. DH says it wont as long as we use blue blankets, so I'm hoping if he doesn't have a problem using it, it can't be too girly as he really is a mans man.

This is a link to the nursury set we are going to use because we are on team yellow we need to stay neutral.

https://www.nextdirectory.ie/page.asp?b=X43&p=1152&o=2

Well I hope you all enjoyed Easter, I was just thinking today we will all start becoming viable over the next few weeks, that will be a great milestone. :cloud9:


----------



## smith87999

You gals have been busy chatting WOW... so many pages... love all the stuff you have bought... cribs and clothes and strollers and rooms and bedding... busy busy busy..

Kaygee and W4B good luck on the scans.. can't wait to hear... :wohoo:


----------



## avabear73

For goodness sake - I've been away since 4pm and there have been another 7 pages!! I always thought I talked more than anybody else I knew, but you girls put me to shame!! LOL!!

Anyway just back from the P!nk concert - AWESOME!!! But now I'm tired and off to bed.

Have a good night everyone!!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I'm having a boy! I saw a little winky! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

pip those pictures are gorgeous 

mom-on-8/2008 3rd tri dnt start untill 26wks 

kaygeebee good luck for ur scan

w4b congrats and wellcome to team blue yay!

wow was last on here at 5pm and ihave just had to read back 10pages or so all the baby things are so gorg. 
oh seid last night that we will have to start buying every thing soon so cnt wait yay.


----------



## Zoya

congrats waiting4baby...........:yipee:_Blue Bump_:yipee:

Pips.........what time is your scan ??


----------



## avabear73

Congrats on your blue bump :blue:


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

ahem, my doctor says differently


----------



## Mary Jo

a human pregnancy lasts for 40 weeks, dated as it is conventionally from the first day of your last menstrual period.

a trimester is three equal periods. 

40 weeks = 280 days. Divided by 3, that makes 93.333 days per trimester, or 13.333 weeks. 

Therefore, trimester 2 starts at 13.333 weeks and trimester 3 at 26.666 weeks, or as near to 27 weeks as makes no real difference. This is the calculation the ladies here have used in determining the dates in the forum descriptions.

24 weeks is the point in pregnancy after which babies who are born have a chance of survival; babies who die in utero after this point are termed stillbirths and have to be legally registered as being born and dying, previous to this date it's termed a miscarriage. A few years ago this was 28 weeks. 
:)


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i'm going with what my doctor says
goodbye


----------



## Mary Jo

w4b - congratulations on your blue bump! :D welcome to the team...!


----------



## cmb1981

I'm due 19th August, Team PINK!!!


----------



## avabear73

Mary Jo - I just realised that your LO is due on my hubby's birthday! Ok so that was useless information from me, but anyway LOL .... :)


----------



## avabear73

cmb - congrats on your little girl :pink:


----------



## avabear73

I'm sorry to hog the thread today ... LOL ... I had the midwife this morning and got my MATB1 form, so I guess it's official! Next week when I go back to work I'll be able to send away my maternity leave form. Yippee!!!

Also she checked my BP and it's "high normal" but still normal. I have the ante-natal BP clinic on Friday as well - they are keeping an eye on me just to make sure it doesn't need to be treated (high BP runs throughout my family and I've had slightly high BP for a couple of years).

I got to hear the heartbeat again :cloud9: I deliberately didn't buy a doppler so every time I hear it at the MW it just makes me so happy :happydance:

Anyway now I've got midwife in 2 weeks and 2 weeks after that .. by then I'll be 27 weeks - OMG!! Third trimester is coming round fast ladies ... and on Sunday our little baby will be viable!!! :baby: I can barely believe it, I remember when I first joined BnB and saw the ladies who were 20-odd weeks along, talking about being viable, or going to 3rd tri etc .. and it's nearly me!

Guess we're going to have to start shopping soon, eh? Oh well, if my arm is being twisted ... LOL .... :muaha:


----------



## Mary Jo

yay for the MATB1, Ava! :D I hope to get mine next Monday when I see the midwife... one week to viability for me, 4 to 3rd tri... I can hardly believe it, it has gone very fast, the last few weeks, well, from when I started to get bigger and feel movement anyway.

I still havent't told my bosses at work yet, I was holding off till week 25 because of working freelance. I am booked for work through to the end of May, but I've been scared they'd drop me, and while my fears seem a little unreasonable now, they were not at all a few weeks ago because there's been redundancies and someone (OK, an obnoxious someone!) was dropped as a freelance altogether. Thing is they need to give me notice now and even if they could reasonably get shut of me before week 25, I have 2 days holiday to take and I only need to work one day in a week for it to qualify as a week that I've workex, and holiday counts. :)

so I could tell them next week when I get the form. It'll be a week early but I really am finding it very hard to hide my bump now. Some colleagues know and the rest - I don't know if they've noticed. I wear a big grey fleece sweatshirt that really does hide me quite well. I think so anyway, maybe they'll tell me otherwise when they know! 

it will be nice to be able to wear nice clothes again though.


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL it's so wonderful to see so many of you awesome ladies in here again :D
We really should do a big old chat again: Me and Cleckner and Mary Jo had SUCH a fun chat last night, I haven't laughed so much in suuuuch a long time LOL thanks girls :hugs:

Ava, you are MORE than welcome to "hog the thread" honey!! Hehehe I know just what you mean about it suddenly all becoming real, and how third trimester feels so close now! I am viable on Thursday, I can't believe how quickly it seems to have come!! 

Welcome to the group CMB, and congrats on your :pink: pink bump!!! :pink:

W4B, glad you got to see enough at your scan, congrats and welcome to :blue: team blue!! :blue:

Jelr honey, your pram/4-in-1 and your chosen nursery set are GORGEOUS. Seriously, I am going green with pram-envy here!!! LOL I don't think it's too purple at all for if it's a boy: I really love the spotty bits too, so vibrant and really awesome looking! I don't think you paid too much now lol, look at all the stuff it turns into!! Amazing hehehe

As for me, ladies... We went shopping earlier and I'm SO pleased with our purchases, but I will be avoiding in-person shopping as much as humanly possible now! It was nothing in particular that made it so damned awkward and not as much fun as I'd hoped, but I'd just much rather cut out the whole stress and difficulty factor and pay a couple of quid for postage. It probably cost us that in petrol to drive to Exeter to the good shops anyway!! So here's what we bought...

Steriliser + a couple of bottles + cleaner and stuff (and 2 free dummies / pacifiers, but I hope we wont end up using them cos I want to avoid them as much as possible if I can!)
More cuuuute clothes, two little body suits saying "Mummy's little hero" and "Daddy's little hero" on them :D and a pack of three gorgeous little bright green and colourful tee shirts.
A bunch of bedding stuff... We looked and looked at the matching sets, but none of them looked like they'd be quite right in the nursery as we have done it so far (with the blue walls etc.) so in the end we went for some plain blue and yellow stuff which I may embellish with little colourful stars sewn on for added cuteness, and to bring the whole space theme into the bedding a bit. 
We also got two packs of natural newborn nappies: the nice biodegradable ones. We were gonna go for the smart nappies, but we think we will see how these ones go first and make our choice from there. When he is born we may well give the smart nappies or terry nappies a go, but in all honesty, the price is not that much different so it's not worth it in terms of saving money as such, and as for the eco-friendly side of things, well, these nappies are degradable as I said, and the reusable ones would just end up making 10 times more washing for us to do, which would use a bunch of electricity....

*phew!* so all in all, we are very happy with our purchases today. But now I'm off upstairs to look at it all, and put the bedding on the cot and stuff!!! :wohoo: :dance:

Hehehe chat to you all later, I'm sure! :hug:

Shadow xxx


----------



## tillymum

Wow I've been away over Easter and so much has gone on on this thread!
Seems there has been a shopping frenzy!

My sister gave me her crib and a vibrating baby chair yesterday - which has made it all sink in that we are actually having a baby!!. LOL!

I need to arrange to get my MatB1 form at some point too - do you have to submit it at wk 26 or before wk26?

MaryJo i'm impressed that you haven't told work yet you must have a very neat bump. I told my work colleagues 2 wks ago and there is no way of disguising it now and i'm a few wks behind you. Good luck with your job too.


----------



## cleckner04

If anyone gets on, we are in the pregnancy section on the chat if you want to have a chat!!


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, Cleck and Shadow, I'll be popping in in a little bit, just got to get the lasagne in the oven!

I went to a little tiny Mothercare today, my local one and after yesterday's experience of not seeing a) the bath I wanted and b) a hooded top in the bigger Kew branch, I found a) the bath I wanted and b) a hooded top. GO FIGURE. *rolls eyes*

So I bought the top but not the bath because I was on my own and had to pick up some other shopping and get the bus home. But! It's there! :D

Am very much in awe and envy of you ladies who have bought things. I can't choose... like, I want to use washable nappies but can't decide which; don't know what bottles I need (would like to bf but for various reasons I think I will not be able to exclusively bf so therefore will need bottles, steriliser, etc); will be using dummies (because of the connection between using them and reduced risk of cot death) but which? Orthodontic I guess but which brand? I look at all this stuff and I feel panic stricken! It's been all I can do to choose a cot and a pushchair!


----------



## Mary Jo

and tillymum... heh, I guess my bump is pretty cute and neat, but it's most definitely there and noticable. I've had some questions... but the thing about work is my bosses are busy and don't pay much attention to things like this, plus I don't sit near them so if they see me I'm usually sitting behind my desk. I do avoid going over to speak to them if I cannot stand behind a desk divider or something :rofl:


----------



## georgie1991

Hello ladies :D:D:D

xxxx


----------



## kaygeebee

W4B congrats on your Blue bump! :)

Well we had our scan today and stayed on team yellow. All went really well - everything measuring as it should, and baby apparently has long legs! :lol: Can't believe that the next time we see baby will be when it's born!!


----------



## lissagayle

EDD is August 31!!! And im on the pink team:pink: :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

hey georgie :D


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, never really been in this thread much just reading but thought I should really post, so here I am :D


----------



## jelr

Welcome Viki and lisagayle.

Lisagayle congrats on pink bump and the same to you W4B and CMB on your blue ones.

Kaygebee congrats on the scan - I'm on team yellow too.

Hey Georgie he he

Girls I really enjoyed the chat in the chatroom earlier. Xx


----------



## tmr1234

cmb1981 congrats on team pink

kaygeebee glad all was good with ur scan

lissagayle congrats on team pink and Welcome

Welcome Viki


----------



## ShadowRat

jelr said:


> Hey Georgie he he
> 
> Girls I really enjoyed the chat in the chatroom earlier. Xx

:happydance: Me toooooo!!! Hehehehe chat is the BEST!

Hey Georgie *tips cap and gives a wink*

Off to the hospital soon ish for another scan, wohoo! :wohoo: Might get some more pictures, we'll see, if I do then I'll post them up! :D

Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies, I've just been thinking...

July team are "July Jelly Bellies"
...
September team are "Septembryos" (puke)
October team are "October Bumpkins"
November team are "November Sparklers" 
and even the DECEMBER team (yes, they're onto a December team already!!) are the "December Stars"

... do you think we should've chosen a cute team name?? Is it too late now? Do we even need one? I mean, we are pretty awesome anyway, maybe we're too cool for that kind of thing eh?! Hehehe :winkwink:

Thoughts?

Shadow xxx


----------



## avabear73

Hello ladies

Thanks for the chat last night ... I'm scarred for life LOL but what's a little trauma between friends?!! :rofl:

A cool name would be nice, but I'm not nearly creative enough to come up with it. :dohh:


----------



## Mary Jo

well, call me an old conservative but I'm kinda used to August Mummies!


----------



## jelr

Oh yeah Shadow forgot you had your scan today - Best of luck and hope we see some pics and that you get your face shot. Xx

Avabear I know what you mean my innocence is definitely gone after that chat :rofl:

I dont mind on the name, in one hand I would like something fancy but on the other like Mary Jo I'm kinda used to it too.

Well girls I think the baby is doing a big stretch this week, bump is becoming a bit more prominant and I'm staving all week. Although it is causing my arthritis to flare up a bit, which is causing me some pain.

But I'm still in good form cause I'm off work this week and really enjoying it as I something planned each day with friends as DH is not off as he is keeping his hols for when LO comes along.

So I'm gonna go and get dressed as I'm heading to town for lunch.

Enjoy your day girls :hug:


----------



## georgie1991

ShadowRat said:


> jelr said:
> 
> 
> Hey Georgie he he
> 
> Girls I really enjoyed the chat in the chatroom earlier. Xx
> 
> :happydance: Me toooooo!!! Hehehehe chat is the BEST!
> 
> Hey Georgie *tips cap and gives a wink*
> 
> Off to the hospital soon ish for another scan, wohoo! :wohoo: Might get some more pictures, we'll see, if I do then I'll post them up! :D
> 
> Shadow xxClick to expand...



Gooood luck with the scan love :) hope all goes well

xxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

:D thanks girlies! Just scoffing some lunch now, then we'll be off.

Actually, I think I'm inclined not to choose some funky name for our group... If we did it now, it'd just feel like we were doing it because the others have done it! We don't need to be sheep, do we? Hehe. 

Sorry that so many were scarred for life last night HAHAHA :rofl:
Once again, as I fell asleep, certain parts of that convo played back through my head and I giggled myself awake again!!! Madness.... :D

Jelr, I hope the arthritis doesn't give you too much grief my lovely :( I know how that sort of pain is! We will keep your mind off it though, and it's great that you've got a fun week planned! Enjoy the time off :D

Shadow xx


----------



## overcomer79

Hey girls, yes chat was a blast!!! I think we are too cool to have a name ;). Anyway, maybe I will see some of you guys in chat today!! That was a blast!


----------



## overcomer79

Oh, shadow,

Thank you for my blinkie! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## mum2-3boys

Hiya I'm new!

My bump is due 8th aug but he's coming 3rd aug by c-section, my youngest turn's one yr on the 31ts july! They had the same due dates!


----------



## avabear73

Welcome mum 2-3 boys :) It's mad here, you'll love it :)


----------



## misswren

ShadowRat said:


> Hey ladies, I've just been thinking...
> 
> July team are "July Jelly Bellies"
> ...
> *September team are "Septembryos" (puke)*October team are "October Bumpkins"
> November team are "November Sparklers"
> and even the DECEMBER team (yes, they're onto a December team already!!) are the "December Stars"
> 
> ... do you think we should've chosen a cute team name?? Is it too late now? Do we even need one? I mean, we are pretty awesome anyway, maybe we're too cool for that kind of thing eh?! Hehehe :winkwink:
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Shadow xxx


Hey ladies, we kinda like Sept-embryos, there are no holidays that month to focus on like the Halloween and Bonfire Night stuff the 2 subsequent months have and there's nothing too alliterative - we don't wanna be September Sacs-o-fluid after all!!

If some of you want August stuff then I'd go along holiday lines or summer lines (but then again is it winter for any Aussie mamas) Or maybes you are just too cool :)

hugs and happy pregnancies all :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Welcome Mum2 :D How's your pregnancy going so far?? I'd like 3 boys some day, that'd be awesome!! 

*Dashing out the door now* Catch you girls later :winkwink:

And Overcomer, you are more than welcome my dear :D

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

misswren said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I've just been thinking...
> 
> July team are "July Jelly Bellies"
> ...
> *September team are "Septembryos" (puke)*October team are "October Bumpkins"
> November team are "November Sparklers"
> and even the DECEMBER team (yes, they're onto a December team already!!) are the "December Stars"
> 
> ... do you think we should've chosen a cute team name?? Is it too late now? Do we even need one? I mean, we are pretty awesome anyway, maybe we're too cool for that kind of thing eh?! Hehehe :winkwink:
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Shadow xxx
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, we kinda like Sept-embryos, there are no holidays that month to focus on like the Halloween and Bonfire Night stuff the 2 subsequent months have and there's nothing too alliterative - we don't wanna be September Sacs-o-fluid after all!!
> 
> If some of you want August stuff then I'd go along holiday lines or summer lines (but then again is it winter for any Aussie mamas) Or maybes you are just too cool :)
> 
> hugs and happy pregnancies all :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL Awwwww :blush: didn't mean to offend, misswren!! It has just always sounded a little creepy to me hehehe!!! But we're not as creative as you, and like you said, there's no real holidays in August or September to focus on, so I'm guessing we'll stick with plain old "August Mummies" for now!!

Shadow xx
*Now gone out the door, for real this time!!*


----------



## star-dust

ShadowRat said:


> misswren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I've just been thinking...
> 
> July team are "July Jelly Bellies"
> ...
> *September team are "Septembryos" (puke)*October team are "October Bumpkins"
> November team are "November Sparklers"
> and even the DECEMBER team (yes, they're onto a December team already!!) are the "December Stars"
> 
> ... do you think we should've chosen a cute team name?? Is it too late now? Do we even need one? I mean, we are pretty awesome anyway, maybe we're too cool for that kind of thing eh?! Hehehe :winkwink:
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Shadow xxx
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, we kinda like Sept-embryos, there are no holidays that month to focus on like the Halloween and Bonfire Night stuff the 2 subsequent months have and there's nothing too alliterative - we don't wanna be September Sacs-o-fluid after all!!
> 
> If some of you want August stuff then I'd go along holiday lines or summer lines (but then again is it winter for any Aussie mamas) Or maybes you are just too cool :)
> 
> hugs and happy pregnancies all :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Awwwww :blush: didn't mean to offend, misswren!! It has just always sounded a little creepy to me hehehe!!! But we're not as creative as you, and like you said, there's no real holidays in August or September to focus on, so I'm guessing we'll stick with plain old "August Mummies" for now!!
> 
> Shadow xx
> *Now gone out the door, for real this time!!*Click to expand...


*Blinkin devonshire people pppppffffffffffttttttttt*

:muaha::rofl::rofl::muaha:


----------



## Vici

Hi ladies, hope you are all well today :D I went to the hairdressers this morning as my friend had a gap and said she'd cut my hair to cheer me up, bless her. Also popped to next as my friends had a baby girl yesterday so brought them THE cutest dress :D

Shadow, enjoy your scan :happydance:

Welcome to mum2-3boys :D

O, and how to I get an august mummies blinkie thingy? :cry::blush:


----------



## overcomer79

LOL shadow, you might as well do the entire club one!!!! I actually really like the name "august mummies club". Although here in the states, mummies are freaky so I will just call myself an august mommy :rofl:. Mummy makes me think of the dead guys wrapped in bandages LOL. I can't stand the "mummy" movies lol. Am I the only one that knows what I am talking about??? Cleck??? Help me out dear!


----------



## avabear73

As I discovered last night (during chat) ... doesn't matter how bizarre whatever you're talking about is, someone else here will know what you mean! LOL!!


----------



## elly75

Hey ladies and hope you are all doing well.

Shadow, hope your scan goes well. Thank you once again for the blinkie as it's so cute!

Overcomer, is that the movie with Brandon Fraiser or whatever his name is? I remember seeing it and thought it was cute. That was, until one of the other tv stations starting to air the film A LOT then it got sickning. :rofl:

Off from work today (hooray) and grateful for the break. Things are going crazy over there and was/is incredibly stressful. Tried not to stress myself out over it but people dump lots of stuff on me there anyways.

Two doctor appointments today (regular and OB). The former just wanted to do a follow up after the blackout incident a little while ago. Wonder what'll happen?

August Mummies sounds fine and rather gotten used to it by now. ;)


----------



## Mary Jo

I've been thinking and if we were the October Mummies Club, I'd suggest the Octoblerones. Since many of us do like to partake in the old chocolate...

Shadow, I've missed you but hope scan goes well and you get some good pics of Vinnie!

welcome to mom 2-3 boys! and Vici - Shadow is the lady who did our fab blinkies!

overcomer, I hope I'm not wrapped in bandages by the end of all this... :rofl:

as for me, had a massive fight with OH last night... not good, but it's all ok now thank goodness.

and I'm off to the dentist in a tick. went last week to register (had never left my old dentist at my parents' and went when I could but it'd been - a while, shall we say *ahem2.5yearsahem*). so last week the lady said the gum bleeding I'd been having was yes due to the pregnancy but also because of the crap stuck on my teeth that needs to come OFF. and as my gums as so swollen she is doing the scale & polish under local anaesthetic. also need a cracked filling replaced. joy. so I have a session today and one next Friday.

better get a move on, appointment is at 3 and it's 2.25...

see you ladies later! have a good day.


----------



## elly75

MaryJo, hope everything goes well! 

Octoberlones hm? Jeez...now I want some toblerone chocolate and it's only 9:30 am here. :rofl:

Welcome, and 'ello to mom 2-3 boys! :wave:


----------



## cleckner04

Geez girls! I missed alot!! 

Georgie-Hey hun!! :hi: I made a little dedication to you at the end of our list!!

lissagayle-Welcome to our thread!! Congrats on team PINK!!! We need more team pinks around here with all these little blue bumps roaming around!! :rofl:

Shadow-Missed you to say good luck but I'm sure your scan went fabulous! I hope you got pictures!

Overcomer-I'm here darling! I agree. 'Mummy' reminds me of Halloween and scary monsters but I bet it sounds real cute coming from all the little English accented children. :baby: I actually prefer 'momma' myself but really doubt that's what I'll be called! Mommy it is! 

Mum2-3boys-Welcome!! If you don't mind I put your name under the 3rd of August since that is when he will be born!! :hugs: I can change it if you want though so just let me know! 

I am going to have to agree with other girls here. August Mummies is pretty much stuck in my mind for a name but we can change it when we start our August Mummy club after the babies are born if you'd like! Or even when we move to third tri! But it will have to be a group decision of course. 

I have to agree with you girls about loving the chat last night! We definately have to do that more often. I should be cleaning or doing something productive but I would much rather chat with you girls! :hugs:

BnB is acting up for me today. Sometimes it won't load so I'm hoping it doesn't keep doing it. I get super frustrated when I can't get my BnB fix for the day. :hissy: It is like a drug that I NEED. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## avabear73

> little English accented children

*cough cough ahem* :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

avabear73 said:


> little English accented children
> 
> *cough cough ahem* :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:.....And Scottish of COURSE. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## avabear73

That's better. LOL. :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

am back from dentist with a faceful of local anaesthetic. lovely. baby kicked throughout, which was nice for me - I do hope he wasn't stressed and it was just because I was lying down (he usually kicks when I'm flat out).


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. My stretchmarks have officially went haywire! When going to the bathroom I noticed that the tops of my thighs are starting to grow them!! :hissy: I don't even think I'm gaining weight there!! So I did a bit of investigating and realize that I am also getting them on my lower back!! AHH!! This baby is stretching me to my limit and I still have a little over 16 weeks to go!! :rofl::rofl: I am officially never wearing a swimsuit again. LoL!


----------



## Mary Jo

eeep, cleck!!! that doesn't sound nice. have you been moisturising? and did your mum get them (could they be hereditary?)

I haven't got any new ones but I guess I will because I have them on my thighs from when I was an overweight teenager. though my mum only had a few on her hips after 2 babies...


----------



## Pippin

Girls I have a question, oh and hi buy the way :blush:

Are all your movements proper little kicks or do you feel other weird movement too. I have really obvious kicks and rolling and nudges but then I get this weird fluttering/kick/vibration (difficult to describe) as well often in the same place low down by my pubic bone. Anyone else feel this?


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> eeep, cleck!!! that doesn't sound nice. have you been moisturising? and did your mum get them (could they be hereditary?)
> 
> I haven't got any new ones but I guess I will because I have them on my thighs from when I was an overweight teenager. though my mum only had a few on her hips after 2 babies...

I had stretchmarks from gaining weight over a fast period of time but they had faded so I'm wondering if these are just old ones coming back to haunt me. My mom got them but I'm not 100% sure how bad. And I wasn't moisturising regularly before but I've now put lotion right beside the toilet so every time I have to go, I can remember to moisturize. :rofl: I know it won't stop them but hopefully it can help them fade faster after the fact! :blush:


----------



## overcomer79

Pippin said:


> Girls I have a question, oh and hi buy the way :blush:
> 
> Are all your movements proper little kicks or do you feel other weird movement too. I have really obvious kicks and rolling and nudges but then I get this weird fluttering/kick/vibration (difficult to describe) as well often in the same place low down by my pubic bone. Anyone else feel this?

Haha...didn't mean to thank you pippin :rofl:. James feels like he is pinching me at times. I still haven't felt proper movements yet but do feel llike he is headbutting me ;).


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Girls I have a question, oh and hi buy the way :blush:
> 
> Are all your movements proper little kicks or do you feel other weird movement too. I have really obvious kicks and rolling and nudges but then I get this weird fluttering/kick/vibration (difficult to describe) as well often in the same place low down by my pubic bone. Anyone else feel this?

The movements I feel are pretty random and usually happen so fast that I can't tell exactly what the baby is doing in there. I know they are kicks because at times they can be quite hard and make my belly move visibly from the outside but I haven't felt the baby turn or anything like that. At least not that I've recognized as a turn. As for the vibration/flutters your describing, maybe the baby is trying to tickle mommy. :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Girls appreciate it, I was just a little worried but I guess it might be the baby kicking down the sides or something or hitting my pubic bone and scrapping down the side, hadn't thought of that hmmm! Mine discovered rolling about a week ago, feels very odd oh and standing up it likes that and kinda hurts from the pressure on my muscles or should I say more uncomfortable. x


----------



## Mary Jo

Pippin, I feel a variety of movements but nothing I can identify as what baby might actually be doing. OK, some are little pokes and prods, which I guess are a hand, a foot, an elbow or a knee, but others are that weird tickling/vibrating feeling, like you very low down. Wish I knew what it was... I assume it's feet doing something but maybe not - wee one was breech 2 weeks ago but he could have moved into 20 different positions since then. 

Some days I feel very little still. Thanks very much, anterior placenta.


----------



## georgie1991

heya girls :) hope u all had a good day.
sorry to hear u had to go to the dentist MJ, i hate thm bloody places :(
N cleck im sure ur still sexy with ur stretchmarks :) so wear them swimsuits with pride lol

I went for my ante natal today, and come out enroled onto a course which will qualify me to teach people sex education 
Wat a productive day i had lol

Hope to speak to u guys later

xxxxx


----------



## cleckner04

georgie1991 said:


> heya girls :) hope u all had a good day.
> sorry to hear u had to go to the dentist MJ, i hate thm bloody places :(
> N cleck im sure ur still sexy with ur stretchmarks :) so wear them swimsuits with pride lol
> 
> I went for my ante natal today, and come out enroled onto a course which will qualify me to teach people sex education
> Wat a productive day i had lol
> 
> Hope to speak to u guys later
> 
> xxxxx

:rofl::rofl: I would love to be in your sex-ed class Georgie. :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Pippin, I feel a variety of movements but nothing I can identify as what baby might actually be doing. OK, some are little pokes and prods, which I guess are a hand, a foot, an elbow or a knee, but others are that weird tickling/vibrating feeling, like you very low down. Wish I knew what it was... I assume it's feet doing something but maybe not - wee one was breech 2 weeks ago but he could have moved into 20 different positions since then.
> 
> Some days I feel very little still. Thanks very much, anterior placenta.

Ahh just glad you have felt them too *phew*. Didn't want little one in distress in there or anything. I can clearly fell what's it's doing which is cool. I like the rolling the least as it's like going on a fairground ride and having a pound of baby rolling is quite a lot really! But I wouldn't stop it for the world. x


----------



## georgie1991

cleckner04 said:


> georgie1991 said:
> 
> 
> heya girls :) hope u all had a good day.
> sorry to hear u had to go to the dentist MJ, i hate thm bloody places :(
> N cleck im sure ur still sexy with ur stretchmarks :) so wear them swimsuits with pride lol
> 
> I went for my ante natal today, and come out enroled onto a course which will qualify me to teach people sex education
> Wat a productive day i had lol
> 
> Hope to speak to u guys later
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I would love to be in your sex-ed class Georgie. :rofl:Click to expand...


You do realise i now have an exscuse to carry condoms and cucumbers in my bag at all times.
U never know wen u need to whip it out n instruct


----------



## cleckner04

georgie1991 said:


> You do realise i now have an exscuse to carry condoms and cucumbers in my bag at all times.
> U never know wen u need to whip it out n instruct

:rofl::rofl: Wait, I shouldn't be carrying condoms and cucumbers around in my bag?? I thought everyone did that! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shiv

Hi ladies, you are a chatty bunch!! Always lots to catch up on when I logon!! Who needs a good book when I have you guys!!

Well I went back to work today after a long Easter break - which was actually pretty productive. I brought my first maternity clothes (does anyone else struggle to find anything they like in shops - if teh shops even have any maternity clothes!!), we also painted the nursery - a nice sunny yellow colour as well as re -designing the garden (only postage stamp sized so not too much of a job!).

Pippin in have been feeling lot sof vibrating type movements as well as kicks etc - who knows what they get up to in there!

Cleckner - I too am suffering from stretch marks - but on my boobs! bless them they have suffered, I was an A cup up until I got preggers and I went up to a D cup in the first 3 weeks after I got my BFP!! SO I think they are still in shock and are protesting by displaying stretch marks!! I love having a cleavage though!!

On theboob theme - have any of you girls got maternity bras? I went to get fitted and they are all horrendous - like parachutes!! and tehy don't really fit under any of my clothes as they seem to come up to practically right under my chin!! If anyone knows of some pretty ones then i would be thrilled to hear!!

I have my scan on Saturday ( nearly 22 weeks so a bit late), but we are staying team yellow. I find that for the few weeks before a scan I start panicking that they won't be able to find a heartbeat etc - anyone else feel like this!!

Woah, so I now think I am competing with Shadow on the length of post count! i hope your scan went well Shadow and that Vincent was a good poser!!

Please excuse my spelling btw - shocking!!

I shall look forward to some happy reading tonight!!

PS my husband has just cooked lemon chicken couscous - yum!


----------



## smith87999

Well girls ... just checking in ... I didn't get a chance to log on yesterday :(.. it was a crazy busy day.. congrats ton the blue and pink bumps... it is so fun to hear when everyone finds out...

And welcome to the new girls... our group just keeps expanding... :)

Cleckner... mine has been acting up from time to time...I think the bnb site must get really busy or something... 



georgie1991 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgie1991 said:
> 
> 
> heya girls :) hope u all had a good day.
> sorry to hear u had to go to the dentist MJ, i hate thm bloody places :(
> N cleck im sure ur still sexy with ur stretchmarks :) so wear them swimsuits with pride lol
> 
> I went for my ante natal today, and come out enroled onto a course which will qualify me to teach people sex education
> Wat a productive day i had lol
> 
> Hope to speak to u guys later
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I would love to be in your sex-ed class Georgie. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realise i now have an exscuse to carry condoms and cucumbers in my bag at all times.
> U never know wen u need to whip it out n instructClick to expand...

:rofl: this is hilarious!!!!!! :rofl:

I don't think I could keep a straight face teaching people about the birds and bees.... I think I would have troubles with giggling... :lol:


----------



## Mary Jo

lemon chicken couscous. oh god. *drools*


----------



## Shiv

Mary Jo said:


> lemon chicken couscous. oh god. *drools*

It is yummy - with baby tomatoes and pine nuts - please don't anyone tell me i shouldn't be eating pine nuts!!


----------



## avabear73

I didn't get maternity bras, I just went to my usual shop (Bravissimo) explained that I was pregnant, got re-fitted and bought 4 new bras. 

As for maternity clothes, don't even get me started. Big stores with no maternity sections ... seriously?! My local M&S doesn't have any maternity clothes at all, apparently they are online ... great but I like to feel the clothes before I buy them. Grrr.

I spent a fantastically exciting afternoon (not) crunching numbers to see if I should go back to work full time or part time. Nursery fees are ridiculous and we're just trying to find a way to make it work out so that we don't need to pay any more than we need to. A full time place is £200 a week, and I'd be finishing work at 2:30 so what's the point in paying for a whole afternoon and only using an hour? At the moment it's looking like I'll be working 32 hours a week instead of 37, but I need to talk to my boss when I go back and suss out the options. If I can work it like that then all the better because at least I'll get some time with the baby every afternoon. :baby:

What's everyone else doing when the time comes?


----------



## Shiv

Well my situation is a bit different as I am being made redundant at the end of May, so I won't have a job to go back to!! I am ok withit - I have know that the time will come for 3 years now, as we have been closing down (I work for a big pharmaceutical company). It has worked out well - I actually get full maternity pay on top of redundancy money so I shoudl be able to survive for a couple of years if I want to be off owrk for that long!! SO my plan is to see how it goes and then I will have to apply for jobs either a) when we run out of money or B) if I decide that I would like to work part/full time!!

I do worry that I will find it hard to get a job after a while out but what can you do?!?!?


----------



## Mary Jo

Shiv said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> lemon chicken couscous. oh god. *drools*
> 
> It is yummy - with baby tomatoes and pine nuts - please don't anyone tell me i shouldn't be eating pine nuts!!Click to expand...

oh man, even better. eat up your pine nuts, I would scoff the whole plate (am starving after having no lunch because of dentist and subsequent numb mouth!)


----------



## Mary Jo

ava, I am so with you on the maternity clothes thing. it's so frustrating! I spent 2 hours on OXFORD STREET last week and not. a. thing. Not in M&S or Next or H&M or New Look. I guess I'll have to buy online but if I want something I WANT IT NOW, not in however many days it takes for delivery!

as for the work thing, well, plan A is the ideal - we win the lottery and OH and I need never work again, we can move into a big house and bring up baby, and have a couple more. :)

plan B (in case plan A doesn't work out) - I love being at home with baby SO MUCH that I simply never go back to work, which is completely feasible because I work freelance and have no sense of "this is my career, I must invest my life into it". We manage fine on OH's salary and everything is great.

plan C (in case we can't manage the ££ and/or I decide I really want to work Friday nights and Saturdays again) - I get two shifts a week back where I'm working, if there are two shifts a week available for me when I would decide to go back, which would be when the MA runs out. OH is allowed to take half days on Fridays and so we share childcare and the wee boy doesn't have have to go to a nursery/daycare place.

I'm really hoping for plan A, myself.


----------



## avabear73

I'm sorry to hear you're being made redundant ... ugh. It's good though that the combined maternity leave and redundancy money will keep you going for a couple of years. 

I know what you mean about going back, but I suppose at least in a couple of years this damn credit crunch should be over - or at least improving! - so hopefully there will be more opportunities out there :)


----------



## cleckner04

:rofl: at winning the lottery Mary Jo. 

I am also lucky in the fact that DH provides enough for the both of us. I know I couldn't bear to be away from my LO once she's born so I am very happy to be a SAHM. I plan on breastfeeding anyways so this will definately make things easier in that area. I want to start taking some online courses for early childhood education though at some point in time. We'll see if I can get motivated enough for that though! :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Whoever is up for the chat, I am in there and ready!!


----------



## avabear73

Yep put me down for plan A as well. LOL. But your other plans actually sound pretty good! Certainly more flexible than ours LOL.


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, Cleck, I'll be in there once I've got dinner in hand.

anyone on the UK - Embarrassing Bodies tonight at 8pm on channel 4 is about pelvic floors. :D


----------



## avabear73

Yikes MJ!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Well I will be off work for about a year, but financially, I will have to go back - either full time or pretty much full time. Mine is the major salary unfortunately! 

I like plan A better though..........


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies!!!! I'm here, and have just read all of your wonderful chatter from today, and want to reply to EVERYONE! But I won't write it all out in one huge post, I'll do it little by little hehehe that way we get to boost our thread count too...


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well today :D I went to the hairdressers this morning as my friend had a gap and said she'd cut my hair to cheer me up, bless her. Also popped to next as my friends had a baby girl yesterday so brought them THE cutest dress :D
> 
> Shadow, enjoy your scan :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to mum2-3boys :D
> 
> O, and how to I get an august mummies blinkie thingy? :cry::blush:

I shall put you on my list of blinkies to make tonight my dear :D When are you due, and what team are you on?? 

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

overcomer79 said:


> LOL shadow, you might as well do the entire club one!!!! I actually really like the name "august mummies club". Although here in the states, mummies are freaky so I will just call myself an august mommy :rofl:. Mummy makes me think of the dead guys wrapped in bandages LOL. I can't stand the "mummy" movies lol. Am I the only one that knows what I am talking about??? Cleck??? Help me out dear!

LOL I know what you mean! Hehehe it's funny that the UK used that word to mean mother, but the USA dont use it at all!!! 
Cleck, I prefer Momma too, I call my mum "Ma" or "Mama", maybe cos we're from an irish family.... I think Ma is so much sweeter than "Mum"... Mum sounds like bum or something hehehe


----------



## ShadowRat

elly75 said:


> Hey ladies and hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Shadow, hope your scan goes well. Thank you once again for the blinkie as it's so cute!
> 
> Overcomer, is that the movie with Brandon Fraiser or whatever his name is? I remember seeing it and thought it was cute. That was, until one of the other tv stations starting to air the film A LOT then it got sickning. :rofl:
> 
> Off from work today (hooray) and grateful for the break. Things are going crazy over there and was/is incredibly stressful. Tried not to stress myself out over it but people dump lots of stuff on me there anyways.
> 
> Two doctor appointments today (regular and OB). The former just wanted to do a follow up after the blackout incident a little while ago. Wonder what'll happen?
> 
> August Mummies sounds fine and rather gotten used to it by now. ;)

You are most welcome for the blinkie my lovely :D I love making them, so it's all good!!
I do hope you don't overwork yourself: It's no small thing to be passing out all over the place! Just take it easy eh? :hug:

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> am back from dentist with a faceful of local anaesthetic. lovely. baby kicked throughout, which was nice for me - I do hope he wasn't stressed and it was just because I was lying down (he usually kicks when I'm flat out).

Awwwww :( Dentist sucks!! You poor thing... I'm sorry you and OH had a nasty fight too, I hate that, even though it is rare for OH and I, we've had one big stupid one during this pregnancy and it is NO fun at all :( Hope you had some decent make-up sex!!! LOL that's the good bit :winkwink:

(Ughhhhh... *drools* Octoblerones....)


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> Okay girls. My stretchmarks have officially went haywire! When going to the bathroom I noticed that the tops of my thighs are starting to grow them!! :hissy: I don't even think I'm gaining weight there!! So I did a bit of investigating and realize that I am also getting them on my lower back!! AHH!! This baby is stretching me to my limit and I still have a little over 16 weeks to go!! :rofl::rofl: I am officially never wearing a swimsuit again. LoL!

Awww honey!!! Big :hug: :hugs: I feel your pain :( I haven't got very many new ones yet, but I think they will come in third tri... Mine are at the very bottom of my back too, I don't think I've changed shape there at ALL! I'm not sure why they just pop out, it doesnt always seem to follow where the weight goes on, or where your shape changes... 
I looked at the Third Tri thread about them earlier today and felt so much better about them, LOADS of them have them pretty bad, but they are all in it together and they love their bodies anyway and are just happy that baby will be worth it!

:D xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Girls I have a question, oh and hi buy the way :blush:
> 
> Are all your movements proper little kicks or do you feel other weird movement too. I have really obvious kicks and rolling and nudges but then I get this weird fluttering/kick/vibration (difficult to describe) as well often in the same place low down by my pubic bone. Anyone else feel this?

I get this Pips!!! Like the others, mixed in with the proper "kicks" and nudges, I also get squirmy movement feelings (like your "changing position" feelings, I'm guessing that's what Vince is doing :D ) and I get the funny little flutters that seem so odd because I can't think what part of his body is making that sensation against my insides hehehe

Don't worry about it, for sure! There are all kinds of little flutters and feelings associated with pregnancy it seems!! 

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

georgie1991 said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgie1991 said:
> 
> 
> heya girls :) hope u all had a good day.
> sorry to hear u had to go to the dentist MJ, i hate thm bloody places :(
> N cleck im sure ur still sexy with ur stretchmarks :) so wear them swimsuits with pride lol
> 
> I went for my ante natal today, and come out enroled onto a course which will qualify me to teach people sex education
> Wat a productive day i had lol
> 
> Hope to speak to u guys later
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I would love to be in your sex-ed class Georgie. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realise i now have an exscuse to carry condoms and cucumbers in my bag at all times.
> U never know wen u need to whip it out n instructClick to expand...


:rofl:

What more can I say ?!? LOL I, too, would LOVE to sit in on one of Georgie's sex ed classes!!! Man, she would mess some teenagers up for life, I think!!! :rofl: Gotta love ya, Georgie!!!

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, and on maternity bras and maternity clothes, I have 2 maternity / nursing bras from Mothercare which I now wear all the time (lol I should really get a third or fourth one... ) But they are REALLY comfy and not too frumpy either!! Not sure about "pretty" though :winkwink:
As for maternity clothes, I have two pairs of maternity trousers, both from Mothercare too, but I've already grown out of one! I have jeans, though, which I tend to wear as soon as they are clean from the wash and for as long as I can manage now! LOL stinky, eh?! But sooooo comfy with the bump-bit up! Other than that, I have two long skirts which have stretchy waists, and I wear them sort-of under bump, which is nice and comfy, and I have 2 shorter skirts which arent maternity wear either but also sit nicely under bump :D
Might have to go on a summer-maternity shopping spree when i get my £190 though, I'd love some nice flowing dresses and stuff!

:D


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, that's plenty of me talking to myself in here, you are all in chat probably falling about laughing by now, so I will stop being a loner and come join you!! My fingers are now nicely warmed up, too hehehe

Shadow x


----------



## Mary Jo

oooh, the dreaded kaftan, Shadow. have to say I have a fancy for a tent...


----------



## elly75

Wow! Now I need to catch up on on all the chatter. :)

Just got back from both appointments which went well but apparently they want to do some other ultrasounds because they found a cyst or two on the baby (?). They also took some blood today to check as to whether I'm anemic or no plus to see how the potassium levels are.

Risk of down's is apparently low (hooray).


----------



## Waiting4Baby

As for work plans -- I'm lucky enough to have a husband who provides 100% financially. It was always my dream and plan to stay at home and that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Shadow -- Can I get a thingy for my signature now? Team blue due 31st!


----------



## ShadowRat

Will do, W4B :D
I'll PM you when its done love :)


----------



## ShadowRat

OK ladies, hold on to your heart strings, here's Vince!!! Hehehe

First one is the face shot I wanted, or as best the sonographer could manage as he actually had his hands over his face most of the time! Must be a shy boy hehe
The second is a lovely profile pic (in which he kinda looks like Mr Burns, but also we can see that he has OH's nose which is really cute!!!!)
I have two blurry feet pics too, but wont bother with those just now :winkwink:

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Vincent24WeeksFace.jpg
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 14









Vincent24WeeksProfile.jpg
File size: 82.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mary Jo

aw, shadow, Vinnie is gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## zowie_86

love the name you have chosen shadow, i have a couple ov names in mind for my little girl but would love another old name to go with my little boy archie any ideas??


----------



## cleckner04

He really is gorgeous hun! Your so lucky you get such good pictures!!


----------



## jelr

Ah Shadow Vincent is lovely Id say your delighted.

Cleckner: I hear ya on the stretchmarks I'm starting to get them this week.

Overcomer: we are more mammy, mam or ma here in Ireland but to be honest most mothers hate the ma as it is more slang.

Mary Jo: I hope your mouth is feeling better.

Pippin: I have felt those vibrations since week 16 and am only getting the nudges and kicks more in the last few weeks even though I have a postier placenta.

Georgie: I think we all may lock up our children if you are giving sex ed classes :rofl: :rofl:

Girls I know there are many that I'm forgetting to reply to but I am seriously suffering from baby brain today - I met my friends for lunch today and we were talkin about whether there was 9 or 10 months in pregnancy and I was explaining that it is 9 calendar months and 40 weeks so if ur going that way technically it was probably more like 10 months if you are going by being 4 weeks in a month and I said take me for example my LMP was in November so count the calendar months from there and so I was counting on my hand December, January, February etc and I went all the way to May and then went straight to August. I completely forgot June and July and didnt even notice - I am some wally.

Well I hear ye on the maternity clothes, I went shopping today with a friend and I only came back with a few bits, we have two racks in New Look and two in DP for a whole town. I did pick up a few bits in Pennys (Primark in the UK I think) in bigger sizes as they are so cheap but when I got home they were rotten on, so they will be going back.

But even though I didn't really get much clothes I had a lovely day although my feet are like two swollen balloons. Shadow by the way thanks for your kind words earlier.

And my pram arrived so I had great fun playing with that. DH was trying to time me putting it all together and he was doing the sound effects of a child crying in the background, we had so much fun he he. We are going to store it in my mams though as she is superstitious about having big things like that in the house before the baby is born.

Well did I miss much chat today??


----------



## Clare Bear

I'm August 8th and Blue :)

Clare x


----------



## jelr

Welcome Clare Bear. Contrats on the Blue Bump. :hug:


----------



## Clare Bear

Thank you hun x


----------



## zowie_86

:hugs:welcome clare bear and congrats on blue bump


----------



## Pippin

Oy Shadow how did it go today???


----------



## Pippin

jelr said:


> Pippin: I have felt those vibrations since week 16 and am only getting the nudges and kicks more in the last few weeks even though I have a postier placenta

Cool just glad we all feeling it not just me. x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Alright, ladies. Here's Lincoln Connor!:

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5562/myuglybaby.jpg

https://img2.imageshack.us/img2/737/babysuglysmilej.jpg

https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/2900/lincolnescapesintotheug.jpg He tried to escape into the dark spot! (I think that might be my cervix?? :rofl: )

https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1729/lincolnshowshisuglyside.jpg

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8305/lincolnsuglyasssack.jpg

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6427/lincolnsuglymug1.jpg

He was very squirmy and wanted to get away from the ultrasound thingy, covering his face almost the whole time... etc. Stubborn little booger! I love him so much though. :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

geez what a chatty bunch hehehe.


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> Alright, ladies. Here's Lincoln Connor!:
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5562/myuglybaby.jpg
> 
> https://img2.imageshack.us/img2/737/babysuglysmilej.jpg
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/2900/lincolnescapesintotheug.jpg He tried to escape into the dark spot! (I think that might be my cervix?? :rofl: )
> 
> https://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1729/lincolnshowshisuglyside.jpg
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8305/lincolnsuglyasssack.jpg
> 
> https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6427/lincolnsuglymug1.jpg
> 
> He was very squirmy and wanted to get away from the ultrasound thingy, covering his face almost the whole time... etc. Stubborn little booger! I love him so much though. :cloud9: :happydance:

Awww and he is not shy a bit about showing his boy bits is he?! :dohh: He is just precious hun! I love seeing 4D photos.


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome Clare Bear!! I just got you added to the list! We share a due date!! Also, congrats on the blue bump!!


----------



## elly75

welcome, clare bear! :wave:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Awww and he is not shy a bit about showing his boy bits is he?! :dohh: He is just precious hun! I love seeing 4D photos.

Yeah, I can't wait until he's old enough to be in that stage where they rip off their diapers and run away from you, naked, giggling like mad. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Vici

ShadowRat said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all well today :D I went to the hairdressers this morning as my friend had a gap and said she'd cut my hair to cheer me up, bless her. Also popped to next as my friends had a baby girl yesterday so brought them THE cutest dress :D
> 
> Shadow, enjoy your scan :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to mum2-3boys :D
> 
> O, and how to I get an august mummies blinkie thingy? :cry::blush:
> 
> I shall put you on my list of blinkies to make tonight my dear :D When are you due, and what team are you on??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, tis much appreciated :D I'm on team yellow and due 25th August :D



Waiting4Baby said:


> Alright, ladies. Here's Lincoln Connor!:
> 
> He was very squirmy and wanted to get away from the ultrasound thingy, covering his face almost the whole time... etc. Stubborn little booger! I love him so much though. :cloud9: :happydance:

Bless him, he's def not shy :D

Shadow, they are fab pics of Vincent, bet you're on :cloud9:

And :hissy: @ maternity clothes!! I have 2 pairs of jeans and 1 pair of comabts that I am living in, just with vest tops. Cannot find anything. Our new look has a few bits and peacocks have about 2 styles of "posh" trousers and a few shirts but thats it!!Trying to cope until it gets warmer as i don't want to spend money now and then have to buy more when its warmer!!

As for work, Plan A works for me too :D I was thinking about P/T after a year but DF had always said we'll see how it goes and hopefully i can stay at home. But he was made redundant a few weeks ago and is really struggling for work, so now my pittance of a wage is all we have :( Hope he finds something soon :hugs:

Must come into the chat of an evening. Didn't even know it was there till the other day :dohh:


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome Clare Bear. Contrats on the Blue Bump

Shadow cute san pics

w4b at lest u know he deff a boy very cute


----------



## Mary Jo

morning, ladies!

w4b, they are some great pics of your little boy! I haven't seen mine on a 4D scan (yet, still thinking about it) but on the 2D one, he was not modest with his bits either! My OH thought he might have a future in the porn industry...

clarebear - welcome to our happy August home :D

have finally got round to putting an avatar pic up - this is my first baby, my Betty - she's 11 and we've been together since she was 6 weeks old. I do hope she will like the new baby - something tells me she won't, at least maybe she will get to like him. She has not spent any time round kids really, ever, only a couple of times for a few hours at a time when my nephew and niece came over (they live in Norway). The kids were 2 years and 4 months old, and poor Betty scarpered up the stairs and under the bed for the entire time they were here. My 2 year old nephew really wanted to see her as well, and he kept going up and peeking under the bed but she refused to come out. She normally afraid of strangers for the first 10 minutes or so, so it's not unusual for her to hide, am just wondering how long she'll hide for, when she realises this new stranger is here to stay!

I don't know what I should be doing to prepare her. I read a suggestion that I could get a recording of a crying baby and play it a bit so she gets accustomed to the noise. Does that sound like an idea? other things I've read is that putting tin foil in places you don't want the cat to go will deter them... so I might put some in baby's cot and pushchair and bouncy seat and car seat (when I get them). I can see her loving all the new little nest type places for her to snuggle, and you know what cats are like, can't tell them anything.

So, any of you ladies with free-roaming pets, how are you preparing them?


----------



## georgie1991

jelr said:


> Georgie: I think we all may lock up our children if you are giving sex ed classes :rofl: :rofl:

I think u are all very mean to me ladies :( i wud be a great teacher so nurrrr 

xxxx


----------



## mum2-3boys

Thanks for all the welcomes :hi: 

Pregnancy is ok so far, a bit painfull, my little boy I had 31st july 08 was by c-section so my body had 3 months recovery before getting pregnant again, but I'm coping! Never been sooo tired in my life! 

And yep thats fine to put me under 3rd Aug. 

Megan x


----------



## mum2-3boys

Mary-Jo

when I had my 1st little boy my cat was a right grumpy old man! He hated kids, but he seemed to just put up with it! 

By the time I had my 2nd I had 3 cats, including grumpy old man, I just kicked them out if they got in the pram or crib, I always kept the bedroom door closed. Sadly I'm back down to one kitty now :( old man and my 1yr old cat got ill and had to be put down. 

From what I have learnt, older cats just seem to keep out the way! its younger one's that are the worst, my cat had kitten's just after my youngest was born and they were a nightmere! Hid under the babys bouncer and attacked toes and fingers, not that he cared!

The dogs can be a pain, they love him far to much and my chihuahua sits and crys with him when he's crying, or run's round finding someone while crying himself lol 

Megan


----------



## ShadowRat

Goooooood morning, lovely ladies!! :D

First off, Welcome to the sunny side, Clarebear!! Good to have you on board :winkwink:

W4B, those 4d pics are awesome!! I used to think they looked creepy, but it's soooo cool to see your little boy in there, amazing! 

Awwww georgie LOL I'm sure you'd make any sex ed class an absolute hoot :rofl: I can just picture you with the cucumbers and condoms and such... Are you actually gonna do it? That'd be so cool hehe. Would you need to have classes yourself first? I wonder what THEY would be like!

MJ, I love your kitty :D I miss our old kitty, Berry: She lives in France now with my mum and her other two cats and two dogs: She is 19 this year, and still going strong, we think she's gonna live forever! The pic is her about a year ago, before she moved to France, when she lived with me and OH - Don't be fooled, she looks like a right sweetie, but she can be _*septic*_ when she's in a foul mood!!! She's not crazy about kids either, she's so fussy about where she will allow people to stroke her and kids always go for the soft belly which she hates!!

Also MJ, I have this hilarious image in my mind now of Adam Elliott all wrapped up in tin foil, all of his toys looking like space tools or something, crunching around the house when he's crawling and deterring the cat!! :rofl: I'd never heard that tin foil could do that!! Worth a try, though, right?

I'm gonna get going on the blinkies I promised everyone yesterday now, if I do forget you, please don't hesitate to pop me a PM and kick me up the butt!! I guess Overcomer is right, I should probably just work my way diligently down the list and make one for everyone!!! Maybe if I get REALLY bored one day I'll make a start on that hehehe

Oh yea, and my own personal news for today...
*
VINNIE IS VIABLE!!!! Wohoo!!!   *​
Hehehe Viable Vincent, has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?! LOL

Oh, and a BIG thank you to all of you lovely girls who said sweet things about our scan photos! :cloud9:
xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooops lol forgot to post the pic of Berry with that last post! Here she is...

:D

xx
 



Attached Files:







100_0615.JPG
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ToniAnne8

Hi I'm new on here but I am due on the 3rd Aug and I am team BLUE!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CrSZp1.png
File size: 2.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning and welcome to all the "new" august mummies *ahem*.

I dreamed about georgie putting a condom on cucumber last night!!! Geez, you guys are a MESS :rofl:.

All the scan pics are awesome. I didn't get any new pics last night :(. Every night I have been in so much pain with my left leg and my back and can't do anything else. Plus, It is hard to get OH to do anything that would involve him putting down the computer. I have a dr. appointment in over an hour and OH is STILL in bed....grrrrrr!

As for pets goes, I think my cats will be fine. It is my big "baby" that I am concerned about. He is great around children and have a very loving personality. The vet told me to bring clothes home and let him smell before bringing the baby home. 

Oops, OH is getting up...gotta go...figures!


----------



## Mary Jo

First off - yay for viable Vinnie!! :happydance:

And heh, Shadow, that's an amazing image you gave me of Adam Elliott wrapped in tin foil!!! :rofl: I expect anything to happen with a boy in the house though, especially if he takes after OH (who, in his own words, was "a little b*****d").

Your old kitty Berry is GORGEOUS. My old cat, Twinkle, died a year ago age 20... we thought she'd go on forever, too, though 2 years before she died the vet gave her 3 months max! She chose us when she was 2 years old, she left her previous owners and moved in with us. I was 16 and unhappy and Twinkle really helped, the affection of this little cat just made a huge difference to my life. She could be a bit septic of temper as well, though not with kids, with other cats. She very much needed to be the one and only and when I took Betty and my other cat (now sadly dead) to visit, she turned into this snarling, hissing, hostile animal! So strange because she was really a quiet, peaceful soul in general.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_1031.jpg <--- Twinkle :)

welcome, ToniAnne!

overcomer, I know what it's like trying to prise OH from the computer... mine is a photographer so he legitimately has to spend evening airbrushing pics, but sometimes it's a bit ridiculous. Though I'm a fine one to talk, given the blazing row we had the other night about ME being on my computer while he was trying to sleep...

I realy ought to get out of bed sometime today... don't have any plans though so it's hard when the alternative is lying here cosy and snug with Betty!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats on viability today Shadow!!! :happydance::cake::wine: <-----Thats my party for you. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

ToniAnne8 Welcome hun! I am just now adding you to the list!! Feel free to jump in to our little chats anytime!!

EDIT: Looks like you were already added so less work for me!!


----------



## cleckner04

MJ You crazy cat lady. :muaha::tease: Sorry I am just having WAY too much fun with the smileys today. hehe. I grew up with a minimum of 3 cats at one time so I know what it's like to get so attached to the furry things. Now I'm a dog person instead. I like them just because they depend on you more. Cats are so independant.


----------



## Mary Jo

I just had a look at our first post - good grief, there are *eleven* babies due on August 3rd!!!

I wonder if any of them will check in on time? :D


----------



## cleckner04

Don't they say that only like 30% of babies are ever actually born on their due dates? I wonder how many of us won't be august mummies after all?! :hissy:


----------



## Mary Jo

I'd say I have a good chance of being an August Mummy - being due in the middle of the month and all. Can't say about going early, but I think they'd induce me if baby wasn't here 2 weeks after the 11th. I am certain about my ovulation date and scans confirmed baby is the right size for that date.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm certain on my dates as well but the baby measured a week ahead at the last scan. So far no one has changed my due date though!! I'm worried because I had a D&C right before getting pregnant with this baby and I read conflicting stories about it making me more likely to have preterm labor... Only time will tell though!


----------



## overcomer79

:cry: I don't want to be a september :hissy: I'm staying in AUGUST!!! 

Well, James cooperated with the Dr. I figure he must have been sleeping. I still can't get over the fact that he was "tickling" me yesterday.


----------



## tmr1234

tonianne8 wellcome and congrats on team blue

Shadow congrats on beeing viable

my son was 4days over he was due july but born on 2nd august iam hoping this baby will come 2wks early as my son was big dnt want another big 1. but at 20wks he legs was a wk infront of the rest of him so think he will be.


----------



## Pippin

*Hand up if you have an unbelievably wiggly baby today!! Making my tummy hurt!!!*


----------



## avabear73

Me too Pip!! Most active day so far!!!


----------



## overcomer79

Mine was very active yesterday! Not sure he is awake yet!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Mine's been as quiet as he usually is - a little bit this morning, and he seemed to enjoy it (or hate it) when I played him the song my username here is named after (it's a track from Belle & Sebastian's Tigermilk album). He was kicking away the whole time!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hi and welcome, ToniAnne!! :D Always a pleasure to see lovely new faces in here!



cleckner04 said:


> Congrats on viability today Shadow!!! :happydance::cake::wine: <-----Thats my party for you. :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: That's so cute Cleck hehehe thanks!
We've had a LOVELY day so far today, which pleasantly surprised me, as it started off really rubbishly with me in a really bummed out mood :(
But my lovely brother and his missus, two kids and their collie dog came in and brightened our lives up briefly :D Their collie played with our collie, they get on fairly well which is lush, but Ben is such a pushover! Rosie came in and took all his toys and growled at him a bit and he just skulked off looking sheepish hehehe! She is DEFINITELY the boss in that situation! :winkwink:

I'm not sure how Ben will react when Vince comes along, but I think he will be pretty good: He is just so chilled out and relaxed, I really can't imagine there being much difficulty at all. We do miss having a cat, but I think a cat might find it harder to cope, strangely, with a new baby in the house. Cats can get so protective of their humans I always find! We'll see I guess...

Re: due dates, I'm REALLY hoping for Vince to be an August baby, but being near the start of the month already and with the slightly higher likelihood of him being a little premature there is a chance that he'll be born in July instead. I'd really like it if he could stay the August side of Leo, though! I'd love a Leo baby :D So anything after, what is it, the 20th July? would be fine hehehe. Although his dadda is a Cancer, and that is a pretty cool star sign too, so I spose that wouldn't be too bad :) I don't think there's much chance of him being a September baby, which is good. I REALLY don't want a virgo child, so uptight and serious and obsessive... I don't need that kind of hassle in my life! I'd much rather have a calm, loving, laughing household, thank you very much!!

Well, I've eaten WAY too many mini chocolate brownie squares today :smug: :sick: LOL Now I need a nice glass of milk and to put my feet up with my favourite book, which is due back at the library in just 4 days, and I've got LOADS still to read!!! Eeeep!!

Hope to catch you lovelies later, as long as we don't anger our OHs too much by filling our lives with computer madness!!

:hug:
Shadow xx


----------



## Pippin

Mine has wiggled so much I think my tummy has grown by 4 inches...literally :shock: It's sticking out loads more today! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves hand in the air*

Yesterday and today there have been little parties going on in my uterus, I think!!! He is REALLY active all of a sudden, maybe he is excited that most of the hard work is done in there now, and all he has left to do is develop more and put on some lovely squishy baby fat! I love the really active days though hehehe, it's rare that he is SO active that it's uncomfortable! Are you liking the movements, Pippin?? Not long till your scan now!!! Can't wait to know what team you're on!! :dance:

xx


----------



## Pippin

I like the movements but it really is making my tummy sore!! I'd like little break for an hour or two then I'll gladly have some more. They make me feel a little sick sometimes when he does really big flips and rolls. I just hope it's all strong in there as he's hammering on every part!!!! You?


----------



## Pippin

I can't wait for Monday but I have a nagging feeling I still won't know :cry:


----------



## ShadowRat

Nawwww, you'll know on Monday, I feel it :winkwink: LOL 

I looooove the movements, especially the squirmy ones you were talking about when he changes position in there hehe!! 

xx


----------



## Pippin

Ouch he's standing up again or something, he's really trying to stretch me so he an more more :rofl: I just wonder how strong they get :shock: I heard they get stronger and stronger till 32 weeks!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> I REALLY don't want a virgo child, so uptight and serious and obsessive... I don't need that kind of hassle in my life! I'd much rather have a calm, loving, laughing household, thank you very much!!

Hey now! I'M a Virgo!! :gun: LoL! I happen to think I'm quite the opposite of uptight!! :rofl: I don't read into the whole 'stars' thing though. I don't care what my baby ends up as far as that goes. I really hate the August birthstone though. :rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm hoping for a little Leo, too, Shadow - I get on well with Leos, despite me being a Capricorn (I have Leo rising). My best friend is a Virgo but has Leo rising and in Venus, so we get on, but she is really anal in lots of ways and terribly houseproud (totally unlike me). My other oldest friend is Leo with Capricorn rising. It's odd. :D So I'm hoping the wee boy comes out before August 23rd!


----------



## overcomer79

Pippin said:


> I can't wait for Monday but I have a nagging feeling I still won't know :cry:

LECTURE TIME :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

cleckner04 said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY don't want a virgo child, so uptight and serious and obsessive... I don't need that kind of hassle in my life! I'd much rather have a calm, loving, laughing household, thank you very much!!
> 
> Hey now! I'M a Virgo!! :gun: LoL! I happen to think I'm quite the opposite of uptight!! :rofl: I don't read into the whole 'stars' thing though. I don't care what my baby ends up as far as that goes. I really hate the August birthstone though. :rofl:Click to expand...

Be Nice!!! My son will be a virgo! His daddy is uptight and he was born on nov 14. I don't follow signs so you can tell me what his personality is SUPPOSED to be like!! lol


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY don't want a virgo child, so uptight and serious and obsessive... I don't need that kind of hassle in my life! I'd much rather have a calm, loving, laughing household, thank you very much!!
> 
> Hey now! I'M a Virgo!! :gun: LoL! I happen to think I'm quite the opposite of uptight!! :rofl: I don't read into the whole 'stars' thing though. I don't care what my baby ends up as far as that goes. I really hate the August birthstone though. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: LOL ooooops!!!!! Hehehe... Oh, there are ALWAYS exceptions, Cleck :winkwink: I wonder, though, if Vince were destined to be a Virgo baby, I'm guessing that might rub off on me being preggers with him, don't you think? I might be more easily stressed out or something LOL 
My mum is a virgo too, but I'm afraid she fits into quite a few of the "stereotypical virgo" categories hehehe!! 

MJ, I'm capricorn too! :happydance: There are SO many not-so-good stereotypes for Capricorns, too... I don't think I'd choose to have a Capricorn baby either!!! I'm not sure what I have rising, how do you work that out then? 
I just love the idea of little Vinnie, the confident outgoing ringleader! That's my idea of a Leo child, anyway- chances are, he would be the exception to THAT stereotype, and be a shy little lamb or something hehe!

xxx


----------



## Pippin

overcomer79 said:


> Pippin said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Monday but I have a nagging feeling I still won't know :cry:
> 
> LECTURE TIME :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh year I have my speech ready and the MIL!!! It has to open for granny!!!

Oh and I actually want a sept baby as I don't want my little one to be the youngest in the year!!! The law is changing in the uk in 2010 which means any child aged 4 come 1st Sept has to go to school, if it's born after this date he gets a year extra at home. Our little ones will be soooo young and disadvantaged it makes me sad. Sorry ladies if you don't agree with me :hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Oh and I'm a cancer and yes I'm bossy, opinionated and domineering!!! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Cleck, what is the August birthstone?

*should be reading my book! I'm never gonna get through so many pages in 4 days!*


----------



## cleckner04

It must be a UK thing to be into signs. I don't know anyone that knows anything about it all. I just know I'm a Virgo. That's all I know. LoL! I AM a neat freak though so I take it that is normal for Virgos? :rofl: I like keeping a clean as can be house though!! I can't help that. haha. Although I think I got it from my Dad cause he's the same way!


----------



## Aunty E

Madam has been extremely active the last couple of days, and seems to have found the screwdriver that my Mum was always telling me about - you know, the one they use to poke you with :) I really don't like it when she kicks my cervix either, it feels horrid.


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Oh and I'm a cancer and yes I'm bossy, opinionated and domineering!!! :rofl:

:rofl: love it!!!


I didn't know that about the new law either, Pips: I'm torn actually on the idea of my boy being one of the youngest. I was always near the older end of the year group at school, and I always liked that, but then again if they are really smart for their age (which, obviously, all of the August mummies' babies WILL be LOL) then maybe it wouldn't be so bad for them to start a little earlier/be the youngest in the year? 

x


----------



## ShadowRat

cleckner04 said:


> It must be a UK thing to be into signs. I don't know anyone that knows anything about it all. I just know I'm a Virgo. That's all I know. LoL! I AM a neat freak though so I take it that is normal for Virgos? :rofl: I like keeping a clean as can be house though!! I can't help that. haha. Although I think I got it from my Dad cause he's the same way!

LOL well, that's what I've always heard...


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Cleck, what is the August birthstone?
> 
> *should be reading my book! I'm never gonna get through so many pages in 4 days!*

The peridot. Its green. Not pretty in my opinion. I'm really into jewelry and peridot is one stone I would never buy. I'm not a fan of rubies either and that is July's birthstone..So even if this baby is born early, I'll hate her birthstone. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pippin

It was in the teacher's newspaper, the TES a couple of months ago. Although nothing has been published in main stream newspapers but I guess it will be soon.


----------



## Mary Jo

Eeeek, Pippin, I didn't know about the law changing - I thought you could hold them back a year if you wanted. :( Ack, somehow I can't see my boy hanging on for 3 extra weeks (nor me being allowed to). Oh, well, my fault for having sex in November I guess.

I was 4 years, 8 months when I started school. Those 8 months are a lot at that age, too.

Shadow, you can put your time and date and place of birth into astro.com to get your full birth chart! OH is also a Capricorn and I would not have been keen on another one in the family! Though really, the rising sign (ascendant) is how you appear to the world, what your persona is, whereas the sun sign is the essence of you, your real self. So I appear to be bright and outgoing whereas the real me is incredibly serious and pessimistic. I quite like the mix, though it makes for confusion sometimes when poeple get the wrong idea of me!


----------



## overcomer79

Mary Jo said:


> Shadow, you can put your time and date and place of birth into astro.com to get your full birth chart! OH is also a Capricorn and I would not have been keen on another one in the family! Though really, the rising sign (ascendant) is how you appear to the world, what your persona is, whereas the sun sign is the essence of you, your real self. So I appear to be bright and outgoing whereas the real me is incredibly serious and pessimistic. I quite like the mix, though it makes for confusion sometimes when poeple get the wrong idea of me!

huh????????....oh dear.....this is worse then studying quatum mechanics!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> Eeeek, Pippin, I didn't know about the law changing - I thought you could hold them back a year if you wanted. :( Ack, somehow I can't see my boy hanging on for 3 extra weeks (nor me being allowed to). Oh, well, my fault for having sex in November I guess.
> 
> I was 4 years, 8 months when I started school. Those 8 months are a lot at that age, too.
> 
> Shadow, you can put your time and date and place of birth into astro.com to get your full birth chart! OH is also a Capricorn and I would not have been keen on another one in the family! Though really, the rising sign (ascendant) is how you appear to the world, what your persona is, whereas the sun sign is the essence of you, your real self. So I appear to be bright and outgoing whereas the real me is incredibly serious and pessimistic. I quite like the mix, though it makes for confusion sometimes when poeple get the wrong idea of me!

LOL OC... I guess it can get quite confusing hehe...
I really like it all, though: I love that idea of your inner self and your real self, MJ: I'm gonna put my details in in a bit and see whether I fit the pattern for my birth signs :D

Gonna cook dinner right now, though: We're having herby salmon and couscous parcels tonight, YUMMY!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

:rofl: - just want to add, I don't necessarily believe in any of it, but I am interested and have done some studying (nothing formal, just books and stuff).


----------



## cleckner04

Here's a bit of a random question. I was just thinking about this. How many of your chinese prediction charts turned out to be right? Every chart I tried said 'girl' and it's right! I'm just wondering percentage wise how many actually were right?


----------



## HeidiLSparks

My chart said girl and it was right :D


----------



## smith87999

:hi: Hey girls.. I finally caught up to you ... it feels like a marathon.. :sleep:

W4B... your scan is sooo cool... I love getting glimpses of what they look like inside ... I am too cheap to get a 4D scan.. so I am jealous...

Shadow... congrats on hitting the 24th week... a milestone down... :happydance:

In regards to babies coming when they are suppose to... my first came on his due date.... my second was 3 weeks early and my third was 6.5 weeks early(placental abruption)... so I am guessing that this will be a july baby since my due date it Aug 9 and I am usually early.... Which is fine by me... less time to be stink'in hot and preggers...My husband and I will be married 10 years on Aug 7... 

My LO is wiggling a ton too.. so busy the last few days... I feel this baby far more than I ever felt any of my others... 

okay girls... I have to go work in the garden... it is beautiful here.... so I will run another marathon when I check in again tonight:loopy:... have a wonderful day... and night (for those of you over seas..)


----------



## Pippin

Mary Jo said:


> Eeeek, Pippin, I didn't know about the law changing - I thought you could hold them back a year if you wanted. :( Ack, somehow I can't see my boy hanging on for 3 extra weeks (nor me being allowed to). Oh, well, my fault for having sex in November I guess.
> 
> I was 4 years, 8 months when I started school. Those 8 months are a lot at that age, too.

Yer that's what happens now, I'll try and do a little more research as it was a few months ago and I'm a little hazy on the details. As a teacher myself I think it's too early!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Chinese thing was wrong for me :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> Eeeek, Pippin, I didn't know about the law changing - I thought you could hold them back a year if you wanted. :( Ack, somehow I can't see my boy hanging on for 3 extra weeks (nor me being allowed to). Oh, well, my fault for having sex in November I guess.
> 
> I was 4 years, 8 months when I started school. Those 8 months are a lot at that age, too.
> 
> Yer that's what happens now, I'll try and do a little more research as it was a few months ago and I'm a little hazy on the details. As a teacher myself I think it's too early!!!Click to expand...

Actually, I totally agree. I was training to be a primary teacher when my EDS issues really kicked in, so although I never finished the training, I had lots of in-school experience and stuff: I think that even 5 is still too young for any kid to be in school. I much prefer the Steiner approach in that regard: My neice (who I spent the day with today :happydance: ) goes to a Steiner school, and it has REALLY helped her to have the slower pace and the extra time. I mean, she is a VERY bright kid, don't get me wrong, but I just think she is being allowed to develop at a much more natural rate than most mainstream kids these days. It seems to really suit her well :D


----------



## Mary Jo

In Norway, where my nephew and niece live, they don't go to school till they're 6. It makes me sad to think of a just-turned 4 year old baby in a playground with the big kids.


----------



## ShadowRat

Chinese thingy wrong for me too!


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> In Norway, where my nephew and niece live, they don't go to school till they're 6. It makes me sad to think of a just-turned 4 year old baby in a playground with the big kids.

I totally agree :(

Is anyone considering anything other than the "normal" education for their kids? Home tutoring perhaps? Or Steiner/Waldorf? I'm still not sure myself, but am thinking it may be a possibility that we'll seriously consider Steiner...


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, did the Chinese thing say anyone was having a boy? Seems it was wrong for us who are having boys and right for the girls...


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> In Norway, where my nephew and niece live, they don't go to school till they're 6. It makes me sad to think of a just-turned 4 year old baby in a playground with the big kids.
> 
> I totally agree :(
> 
> Is anyone considering anything other than the "normal" education for their kids? Home tutoring perhaps? Or Steiner/Waldorf? I'm still not sure myself, but am thinking it may be a possibility that we'll seriously consider Steiner...Click to expand...

What if you decided to homeschool and then sent the kid to a normal school at age 6 or 7? Would you be allowed? Because if the child was home from 4-6, how would the authorities judge what you were teaching?


----------



## steph1505

Mary Jo said:


> Heh, did the Chinese thing say anyone was having a boy? Seems it was wrong for us who are having boys and right for the girls...

Im having a boy and it was wrong for me too! Strange!!


----------



## Pippin

:hissy: I'm trying to find out some more on the primary school age thing and I can't find anything anywhere so many documents to look trough :hissy: maybe I have it wrong but asked DH and he read it too. Arrrrrr will keep trying ladies.


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> In Norway, where my nephew and niece live, they don't go to school till they're 6. It makes me sad to think of a just-turned 4 year old baby in a playground with the big kids.
> 
> I totally agree :(
> 
> Is anyone considering anything other than the "normal" education for their kids? Home tutoring perhaps? Or Steiner/Waldorf? I'm still not sure myself, but am thinking it may be a possibility that we'll seriously consider Steiner...Click to expand...
> 
> What if you decided to homeschool and then sent the kid to a normal school at age 6 or 7? Would you be allowed? Because if the child was home from 4-6, how would the authorities judge what you were teaching?Click to expand...

Good question, MJ... I'm not sure, to be honest, but I reckon that'd be allowed. Of course, though, then I'd be worried about my little one entering an already-formed group of school kiddies and being a bit behind socially :(

LOL seems there is no "right answer" here... I might look into the rules etc. of home tutoring, though... 

xx


----------



## Mary Jo

^^ Yeah, Shadow, that'd be my concern, too. Though it depends on the personality of the child. Some find it easy to slot in and make friends, others find it so hard as to be painful. I know that I'd have hated going to a new school where everyone else had been together for a year or two - I found it terribly hard when I started to go to Brownies and dancing classes and stuff like that. But to be honest I went through one primary school for all 7 years and one secondary school for all 5 years and never felt like I fitted in and was constantly conscious of being excluded/left out. I probably wasn't but I felt different. And even back at age 4 I put it down to not having been at the same NURSERY school as the other kids!!! Crazy. I was an over-sensitive Capricorn, for sure. Hopefull our little Leos would join right in and just get on with it!


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> ^^ Yeah, Shadow, that'd be my concern, too. Though it depends on the personality of the child. Some find it easy to slot in and make friends, others find it so hard as to be painful. I know that I'd have hated going to a new school where everyone else had been together for a year or two - I found it terribly hard when I started to go to Brownies and dancing classes and stuff like that. But to be honest I went through one primary school for all 7 years and one secondary school for all 5 years and never felt like I fitted in and was constantly conscious of being excluded/left out. I probably wasn't but I felt different. And even back at age 4 I put it down to not having been at the same NURSERY school as the other kids!!! Crazy. I was an over-sensitive Capricorn, for sure. Hopefull our little Leos would join right in and just get on with it!

Aaaaawwww, little MJ! :hugs:

:happydance: for confident little Leos!!


----------



## avabear73

Pippin - I'd be interested in reading that if you manage to find something ... our education system in Scotland is different (and so is our law) ... just wondering if it will apply here or what the guidelines are. I'm so ignorant about all this stuff. I know at the moment here you can choose to wait to join P1 - so some kids are nearer 5 1/2 when they start, but whether that's affected by what you read, I'm not sure. I might look into it and post what I find too.

Star signs - I'm a Libran and I'm indecisive (or am I? LOL) but other than that I don't know anything about stars. My hubby is a Leo and he's as gentle and easygoing as they come, completely opposite to the stereotype! Our chinese signs (I'm an Ox, he's a Rat) are much more accurate.


----------



## avabear73

Pippin - I'd be interested in reading that if you manage to find something ... our education system in Scotland is different (and so is our law) ... just wondering if it will apply here or what the guidelines are. I'm so ignorant about all this stuff. I know at the moment here you can choose to wait to join P1 - so some kids are nearer 5 1/2 when they start, but whether that's affected by what you read, I'm not sure. I might look into it and post what I find too.

Star signs - I'm a Libran and I'm indecisive (or am I? LOL) but other than that I don't know anything about stars. My hubby is a Leo and he's as gentle and easygoing as they come, completely opposite to the stereotype! Our chinese signs (I'm an Ox, he's a Rat) are much more accurate.


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> ^^ Yeah, Shadow, that'd be my concern, too. Though it depends on the personality of the child. Some find it easy to slot in and make friends, others find it so hard as to be painful. I know that I'd have hated going to a new school where everyone else had been together for a year or two - I found it terribly hard when I started to go to Brownies and dancing classes and stuff like that. But to be honest I went through one primary school for all 7 years and one secondary school for all 5 years and never felt like I fitted in and was constantly conscious of being excluded/left out. I probably wasn't but I felt different. And even back at age 4 I put it down to not having been at the same NURSERY school as the other kids!!! Crazy. I was an over-sensitive Capricorn, for sure. Hopefull our little Leos would join right in and just get on with it!

Aaaaawwww, little MJ! :hugs:

:happydance: for confident little Leos!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Don't they say that only like 30% of babies are ever actually born on their due dates? I wonder how many of us won't be august mummies after all?! :hissy:

I don't know, but my mom told me, back when I first found out and got the EDD based on my last period, that my baby would probably be born early, on the 22nd to be exact. :rofl: She thinks that there's some weird type of curse or something on the family, I guess. Everyone has their kids on their siblings' birthdays, supposedly. My sister's and aunt's birthday is the 22nd. 

The 31st isn't anyone's birthday, but the 30th is my dad's. Interestingly, though not exactly related, my grandmother (dad's mom) died on the 22nd of August and her funeral was on the 30th! What the heck. Lots of coincidences... so, really, I wouldn't be surprised if Lincoln were to be born on the 22nd or the 30th.


I don't know if the Chinese thing was right for me or not, I can't remember the result I got. I'll have to redo it later. Gotta go now to another ultrasound! (This time medical, not 4D.)


----------



## avabear73

Sorry for the double post folks - it was when BnB was acting up earlier.

Here's what I found on schools (in my area):



> All children who will be five, up to and including the last day of February 2010, may be admitted in August 2009. All children who will reach the age of five on or before Tuesday 18 August 2009 should begin to attend primary school in August 2009. Children who reach the age of five after 18 August 2009 but before 28 February 2010 may also be registered for primary school in August 2009. Parents of these children who will reach five years old from August to the end of December 2009, can request a deferred entry to commence Primary 1 in August 2010. Parents of children who reach the age of 5 years in January and February 2010 have a right to defer their child&#8217;s entry to Primary1 in August 2010. All Parents requesting a deferred entry must discuss this with their current Pre-School Centre and their possible Primary School.


----------



## ShadowRat

avabear73 said:


> Sorry for the double post folks - it was when BnB was acting up earlier.
> 
> Here's what I found on schools (in my area):
> 
> 
> 
> All children who will be five, up to and including the last day of February 2010, may be admitted in August 2009. All children who will reach the age of five on or before Tuesday 18 August 2009 should begin to attend primary school in August 2009. Children who reach the age of five after 18 August 2009 but before 28 February 2010 may also be registered for primary school in August 2009. Parents of these children who will reach five years old from August to the end of December 2009, can request a deferred entry to commence Primary 1 in August 2010. Parents of children who reach the age of 5 years in January and February 2010 have a right to defer their childs entry to Primary1 in August 2010. All Parents requesting a deferred entry must discuss this with their current Pre-School Centre and their possible Primary School.Click to expand...


Ouch, my brain!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Pippin

avabear73 said:


> Sorry for the double post folks - it was when BnB was acting up earlier.
> 
> Here's what I found on schools (in my area):
> 
> 
> 
> All children who will be five, up to and including the last day of February 2010, may be admitted in August 2009. All children who will reach the age of five on or before Tuesday 18 August 2009 should begin to attend primary school in August 2009. Children who reach the age of five after 18 August 2009 but before 28 February 2010 may also be registered for primary school in August 2009. Parents of these children who will reach five years old from August to the end of December 2009, can request a deferred entry to commence Primary 1 in August 2010. Parents of children who reach the age of 5 years in January and February 2010 have a right to defer their childs entry to Primary1 in August 2010. All Parents requesting a deferred entry must discuss this with their current Pre-School Centre and their possible Primary School.Click to expand...

Blimey well done that is brilliant investigation! I couldn't find anything in amongst the billions of pieces of info on the direct gov website. It's good news because we can still defer for a year if our children are the age of 4 in September for 2009 and 2010. At least I think that's what I understand from this :rofl: I just hope it doesn't change for the academic year 2010-2011 onwards which is what I think I read in the TES. Blimey my head hurts too now I'll stop. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. Thanks hon :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Our puppy died today. :cry: Just between my last post and now. We noticed him acting weird last night, wasn't eating, wouldn't get up to say hi, nothing.... It happened so fast, I really have no idea why he died! 

We have two other dogs, one male and one female. This puppy, named simply "Puppy" was one of the litter that the female had (though the male is not the daddy). All of them but him were given away, but he kind of got stuck with us. I didn't think I was all that attached, but I have been crying quite a bit. Husband's going to go and bury him now. He was only born in October, I think. Gosh... what HAPPENED? :cry:


----------



## Mary Jo

Scotland's rules are different to England though, aren't they Pip and Ava?

So sorry about your puppy, w4b, that's awful. :(


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Thank you for the kind words. I don't mean to be a downer, I just had to say something, somewhere, to someone. Things like that (about my puppy) I can't say aloud. I have something called selective mutism and I physically can't talk about things that upset me sometimes.

Anyway, I posted a thread asking about my baby's weight at 20 weeks. The ultrasound tech said that he's 14 or 14 1/2 ounces (I can't remember which one she said, but I know it was one of them), but websites and the 4d ultrasound tech said/say that he should be about 9 ounces. Wondering over here if there's something wrong with his weight being higher or if it indicates a problem. Maybe I'm overeating and over feeding him?? I don't want to make my baby unhealthy. :cry:


----------



## tmr1234

chinese prediction chart seid girl for me but having boy unless they got it wrong 

my son birthday is 2nd august and so started schoold when he was 4 and 1 month and u could really tell from the kids that are the old's but he was really shy and would go from my side befor we put him in playschool at 2 1/2 i thort it was to young but he really come on and now he has been in school almost a yr u cant tell that he is still 4 and all the outhers are 5 i think there is only 3 outher kids in hes class that are august kids.


----------



## avabear73

W4B - so sorry to hear about your puppy .... I suppose with pups they can pick up a lot of stuff .. is there any chance he's eaten something (like a stone)? Someone we know had a westie and it died in similar circumstances, they rushed it to the vet but it died pretty quickly nevertheless :( Hugs to you :hugs:

And MJ you're right, it's different here ... I don't know the intricacies of it all but I got that from the guidance for parents off the local authority website where I live. I think though for our LO, we'll still be OK for age 5 because it'll be born in August (or the end of July at the earliest), which will make it 5 when term starts. Like you all, I'm in no desperate rush for it to start school, let it enjoy being a young first :baby:


----------



## ShadowRat

Waiting4Baby said:


> Our puppy died today. :cry: Just between my last post and now. We noticed him acting weird last night, wasn't eating, wouldn't get up to say hi, nothing.... It happened so fast, I really have no idea why he died!
> 
> We have two other dogs, one male and one female. This puppy, named simply "Puppy" was one of the litter that the female had (though the male is not the daddy). All of them but him were given away, but he kind of got stuck with us. I didn't think I was all that attached, but I have been crying quite a bit. Husband's going to go and bury him now. He was only born in October, I think. Gosh... what HAPPENED? :cry:

Aawwwwwww I'm so sorry W4B :cry: That must be really sad for you :( The poor little mite eh? Maybe just not destined for this world my dear :(

:hug: :hugs:

Shadow xxxx


----------



## avabear73

Morning all

Well I had an appointment at the BP/Antenatal clinic this morning, and my BP was up so I'm now wearing a 24 hour monitor LOL. I had to take my eternity ring off because every time it goes off my hand blows up like a balloon! Preparing for a sleepless night tonight .... :hissy:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww ava, I've worn one of those 24 hour monitors before (but for my heart, not for BP) It's so funny doing normal stuff with one of those on hehehe
My problem is the opposite: My BP is too low! Eeeeek, that means dizziness and tunnel vision and stuff, but it's all good fun I guess LOL

Hope it turns out to be ok :)

And Good Morning all!

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh I only have 11 days to go before I reach double figures!!!! How exciting....


----------



## ShadowRat

Well, 12 days, I guess


----------



## avabear73

Thanks Shadow, it's OK so far, first two readings were a little high but the ones taken since I've been sitting resting have both been normal. That's really the problem, it's a little erratic. The printout should make interesting reading I guess!!


----------



## Loo

Well....now I've finished reading about 300 posts....hello all!

W4B sorry to hear about your puppy. baby centre website says the baby should weigh about 12 oz, so think your 14 is not far off (there will be a range of normal, as everyone can't be average)

I've also heard these weight estimates are not particularly accurate anyway.

BTW re number of babies born on actual EDD - i think it's ony 5%!! It's normal to be born anywhere from 37-42 weeks, so we could be July or Sept mummies too!

Maternity clothes - hmmm...whats driving me nuts about maternity trousers (apart from what you've all said already about limited availability) is that you can only get jeans or black trousers. What about other colours?? A nice navy pair or something!!)

Re movements - yey!! I started feeling them eventually around 19 weeks. it feels so wierd but so lovely. They are still quite subtle and not as often as you guys get them, but defo there. I also get a wierd internal feeling, as if someone (cheeky LO) is punching/kicking my bladder. So that it feels like there is pressure on my bladder/I need a wee, but for one sec only and then it goes. I look forward to stronger more regular movements soon!!


----------



## Coffee

Hi everyone :hi:
Sorry, i've been off-radar for the last few days- just took me all morning though to catch up with all the posts i've missed! 
How is everyone today? You guys have got me panicked this morning with all the chat about school - i was having a baby earlier, but now i'm having a child that's going to grow up into a little school boy or girl!!! Awwwww but :shock:at the same time!!


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> Our puppy died today. :cry: Just between my last post and now. We noticed him acting weird last night, wasn't eating, wouldn't get up to say hi, nothing.... It happened so fast, I really have no idea why he died!
> 
> We have two other dogs, one male and one female. This puppy, named simply "Puppy" was one of the litter that the female had (though the male is not the daddy). All of them but him were given away, but he kind of got stuck with us. I didn't think I was all that attached, but I have been crying quite a bit. Husband's going to go and bury him now. He was only born in October, I think. Gosh... what HAPPENED? :cry:

Wow hun! I'm so sorry to hear about this. It is perfectly understandable to be upset. :hugs::hugs: 

Also, on another note but didn't feel like doing a double quote. I dont' think your baby sounds big at all. Mine was 1 lb. 5 oz. at my 22 week scan. The ultrasound technician just told us that genetics are probably taking over at this point and I'll just have a big baby. Which would be about right because DH was nearly 10 pounds at birth!! My poor daisy...:rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Hmmmm. Wonder if we should move to Scotland? Then we might be able to send the boy to school at 5 instead of 4 (if the cut-off date is end of July rather than end of Aug).


----------



## cleckner04

Oh and my morning sickness came back this morning.. :cry: I've already thrown up twice today. I think it may be nerves though because I have another scan for them to get a better look at her heart. I'm so nervous for some reason. And DH can't come with me cause he has to work. Well, I'm off for a bit. I'll be back on later!


----------



## Mary Jo

good luck, cleck, hope scan goes well.:hug:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls hope you are all well. I went to the consultant this monring and my BP was the lowest in agggges, only 130/70, woo hoo :D She has given me some pills for my migraines and told me to get a long term sick note from my doc. Have left a message with my sugery but my GP is on leave for over a week so I have to call back later to see when one of the other docs can do it :D Also had the best news, DF was made redundant about a month ago and is having to go self emploted (no work around here!). He's been getting a few bits but not enough to see us through, but he got a tax rebate this morning so we should be OK. So relieved :D O and i'm a cancerian, and a textbook one at that :rofl:

Pippin - i'd def be interested in any more info you can find out. I think 4 is far too young for our LOs :(

avabear 73 - my brain hurts with all that info :rofl: Sorry to hear about your BP, know what thats like hun. Hope it settles down sure.

W4B - so sorry to hear about your puppy, thats really sad :hugs:

Hi Loo and coffee - I know, I had a job catching up too :D

cleckner 04 - hope it is just your nerves and that it goes soon. Good luck with your scan hun, will be thinking of you x

Shadow - thank you sooooo much for my blinkie, i love it :cloud9::hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Good luck for the scan, Cleck!!! Sorry your sickness is back tho :( bummer...
LADIES!!! Look what I just bought online!!! Hehehehehe I can't WAIT till they come!!

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...9386-8419721?ie=UTF8&n=48152031&mnSBrand=core

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...9386-8419721?ie=UTF8&n=46394031&mnSBrand=core

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...9386-8419721?ie=UTF8&n=48151031&mnSBrand=core

:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

eeep, Shadow, I see the first little jacket (ADORBLE!) but not the next, it reverts to the M&S front page!

now ladies, I'm wondering, in your travels through the shops have you seen any baby bedding with sheep on? I love sheeps. :D There's the Mothercare Farmyard Friends set with a yellow blanket with sheepies on, which I like, but I'm not SO fond of yellow... it's ok though... but if anyone can recall anything else, I'd appreciate it!

:D

I'll have to have a look at M&S - I had some gift cards for Christmas that I saved because I knew I'd been needing stuff later... have already spent £20 on maternity bras but have a bit left.


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> eeep, Shadow, I see the first little jacket (ADORBLE!) but not the next, it reverts to the M&S front page!

:hissy:

That's weird! It works for me...

I'll get the image later maybe, the sleepsuits are SOOOO cute, and the monkey all-in-one is TOTALLY cool!!! You have to see them, MJ :D


----------



## Mary Jo

is the monkey suit the Fairtrade Pure Cotton Newborn Monkey All-In-One - if so - squeeee! :D


----------



## overcomer79

geez all the jabbering!!!

Pssst...Georgie...you will be proud to know that I made OH late for work this morning :rofl:!!!!!

W4B so sorry about the puppy :cry:.

Cleck gl on scan...

hmmmm...i'm so tired and having really bad jaw pain...not sure what that is about.

Sorry, I feel "random" today


----------



## cleckner04

First off. Shadow-the monkey outfit. CUTE! I LOVE it. With capital letters love. :rofl:

Secondly. Thanks for all the well wishes girls! I believe the sickness was just nerves because now that the appointment is over, I feel fine. I'm not used to going to things without the hubs there to support me. So I guess I got super nervous. So I talked the technician into giving me two new pictures!! :rofl::rofl: I told him since he gave me a crappy one last time, he owes me. So this is what I got. In the second one, Emma looks like an alien trying to escape!! Creepy! So you girls should feel lucky because DH hasn't even seen these yet. :muaha:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/100.jpg

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/102.jpg


----------



## mumtobeagain

cleckner04 said:


> Oh and my morning sickness came back this morning.. :cry: I've already thrown up twice today. I think it may be nerves though because I have another scan for them to get a better look at her heart. I'm so nervous for some reason. And DH can't come with me cause he has to work. Well, I'm off for a bit. I'll be back on later!



tell me about it, mine has come with avengence lol, thought i got over that bit :( xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Aww I hope it's only temporary hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Hello ladies well just thought I'd update you on my pointless visit to my pregnancy consultant today as I have mild asthma. I got there at 9:15 seen at 10:10 (not bad for NHS :rofl:) went into the consultant and the conversation went like this:

Him: Are you okay?
Me: Yes thanks
Him: How many times do you use your inhaler?
Me: Oh about 2-3 times a week but not the brown one unless I have a cold.
Him: Hmm that's good we'd say your normal then.

And that was it!!!!! Now that was an hour well spent!!!!

He saw the look on my face so said..... "how about another scan at 34 weeks to check growth" at which point I said yes very quickly as I get to see lo again and at least something came out of the appointment. But still I'm sure there are more worthy things he could have been doing..... ho hum!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Pippin, how annoying!
That's pretty much how my consultant appointments seem to go too, they ask if I'm keeping well, ask if there's any new issues, ask if my physio etc. are taking care of me well enough... When I say yes to all of that, she checks my BP, tells me it's still low but nothing to really worry about, and then sends me on my way! I was almost glad at the last one that I got a GTT out of it :rofl: a bit more attention is always good, right?! Hehehe


----------



## tillymum

OMG you girls have been busy typing!

Im ill at the mo with a bad cold or virus and feeling sorry for myself slept most of today so i know i wont sleep tonight. DH is being very attentive though so im milking it a bit.... he he he!

pippin I hear your frustration! sorry to hear about your asthma and your uncaring doc!

Cleckner cute scan glad to hear it went well. I have my LOs heart recheck scan on weds next so nervous about that too.

W4B sorry to hear about your puppy.

Ava hope your Bp improves.

Viki glad to hear things are improving for you.

Shadow cute clothes, I literally turned into a soppy mum yesterday in tescos looking at the baby clothes sooo cute!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks girls, it wasn't that they didn't care tillymum I just thought I wasted his time. I guess they care too much in one way, I'd moan if they didn't I guess. Just glad to have the attention like you said shadow :rofl: Still I have faith they will be there if I need them.

Hope you feel better soon tillymum. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> is the monkey suit the Fairtrade Pure Cotton Newborn Monkey All-In-One - if so - squeeee! :D

Yes!!!! Hehehe isn't it the CUTEST thing?! Methinks Adam Elliott needs a monkey all-in-one, no?!?


----------



## avabear73

I know what you mean Pippin, like I had to get my BP checked in between hospital appointments and the GP practice insisted I saw the midwife, I did ask if the nurse would do, but no ... I felt really bad taking up a midwife's time when the nurse is perfectly capable of taking my BP. Especially when midwife appointments are so scarce.

But it's true, if they didn't make a fuss of us, we'd be complaining LOL, they can't win eh? Guess I finally understand how hubby feels because he can't win most of the time either LOL.


----------



## avabear73

Hope you feel better soon tillymum! :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

:D Shadow, I need to have another look at that monkey suit (shouldn't really be on M&S's website looking at baby clothes while at work, it might be a bit of a giveaway - although I did have to go and ask my boss something today and I noticed his eyes look at my belly, whoops... oh well, telling him next Thursday, when I'll have the MATB1!!).

Babies do like monkeys though, apparently because they are quite human in shape - I bought my first godson, who is now 10, a stuffed monkey when he was born and he LOVED it, it was the one stuffed toy he had that he slept with every night and really looked well worn. (He called it Brown Bear, go figure :rofl: ) My mum has bought a monkey for Adam Elliott, haven't seen it yet - apparently she's bought quite a lot of stuff, every time I talk to her on the phone she says, sounding guilty, she's been at the shops again... :D

Cleck, baby looks great! So glad you're feeling better. My last bout of sickness was when I was feeling very very nervous one day, the day before I first heard baby's HB at the EPAU (doc sent me with anxiety). Nerves can really get to you!


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks MJ!

Okay girls. I'm looking into buying my crib/mattress. I already know what I want but my only question is...Is it necessary to get a mattress pad to put on the mattress before putting a sheet on? What are you girls doing? I really have NO clue what I'm doing! :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

I put together cute images of the stuff I bought for you all to coo over hehehe! Not sure why the links weren't working... Hmmm.

I just love the little monsters on the sleepsuits!!

:dance:
 



Attached Files:







Jacket.jpg
File size: 77.6 KB
Views: 4









MonkeySuit.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 3









Sleepsuits.jpg
File size: 84.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mary Jo

Ahhhh.... so cute! The only stuff we've bought for AE so far has been from Sainsbury's - not sure if they have it online... I'll have a look. If not, I'll take some pics asap. :D


----------



## jelr

Hey girls well I had replies to all of you in my head but now there were so many pages I have forgottten who wrote what he he the joys of baby brain.

Well instead I'm just gonna write my view on the things ye were talkin about instead of to people individually.

I know a few of ye are sick and have had hassle with blood pressure and things so I hope your all feeling better soon including you W4B so sorry about the puppy so am gonna send :hug: to you all.

Lovin the scan pics they are all so adorable and the clothes, I feel kinda jelous now cause we can only buy neutrals seeing as we are on team yellow.

As for the pets we have one cat that has been with us for our whole relationship so 8 years and he was used to lieing on our bed and everything so what we have done is moved him out of the bedroom and onto a blanket in the living room and hopefully in the summer we are going to move him outside altogether, he always sleeps outside but is in every evening once we are home from work, but I am terrified of him getting into the cot with the baby or getting jelous when he is not allowed in when the baby is here, so that is why I hope to move him out before babs gets here and he can always come back in when babs is a bit hardier.

In relation to School, we can send them at 4 or 5 here in Ireland but we will be waiting until 5 as I went to school at 4 and school wasn't a problem but I was only 16 finishing which I think is way too young if they decide to go to college and have to be away from home - also I was to immature to know what I wanted to do then and in fact went to work is a crappy job and then spent years my early 20's having to retrain and get my qualifications then which was much harder than if I had went to college.

In relation to going back to work, I am lucky that DH can provide for both of us, but I am going to work 2 days a week as I'm the type of person who gets extreme cabin fever if I am stuck in and I think a happy mummy will make for a happy baby but at the same time I wont be away from babs for too much of the week, just enought to get out of the house and stay sane ha ha and also I am lucky and still make good money in two days so it will make us much more comfortable.

As for the star signs DH is a virgo but I think he is the exception too as he is so laid back he is nearly horizontal :rofl: and is definitely the calming side of this relationship :rofl: as I would be more uptight and panicky than him so I dont mind if babs is a virgo. I am near the end of August so I may go into September, but I would prefer to stay August. I am a cancer and am pretty bossy too pippin.

Well I can't remember what else ye were discussing and this post is long enough so I best I better stop hogging it :rofl:

Oh yeah though had my check up today with GP and all is well - so I am back there in 3 weeks and back in the hospital in another 6 weeks.


----------



## jelr

My god I have just realised I can really talk or shoudl I say type :rofl:

By the way congrats on being viable Shadow another two weeks for me - I guess we will all be heading that way shortly.

Cleckner by the way I noticed you were saying about preterm labour and having D&C's before becoming pregnant. I never heard that before I also had a D&C and MMC done before becoming pregnant but it was 3 months before would it have to have been closer?? and if not how early do they reckon you can go??


----------



## jelr

Ha you would think I would be finished by now :rofl:

Gorgie ha remember I was in chat with you so I have heard some of your sex ed talks :rofl: :rofl: 

I have the image of you with cucumbers and condoms imprinted on my brain :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

jelr said:


> My god I have just realised I can really talk or shoudl I say type :rofl:
> 
> By the way congrats on being viable Shadow another two weeks for me - I guess we will all be heading that way shortly.
> 
> Cleckner by the way I noticed you were saying about preterm labour and having D&C's before becoming pregnant. I never heard that before I also had a D&C and MMC done before becoming pregnant but it was 3 months before would it have to have been closer?? and if not how early do they reckon you can go??

Well, after alot of googling and searching for answers to this because I am wondering myself, I came up with nothing conclusive. They haven't studied it enough from what I'm reading. Some websites say there IS an elevated risk to preterm labor after D&C. Other websites say there isn't enough evidence to support that. I had my D&C at the very end of August and didn't get pregnant until November so I am thinking that from having a few periods in between, wouldn't the lining of my uterus thicken back up? And you said yours was three months in between too. Maybe this doesn't apply to us than because we waited like we were supposed to. So I'm not sure but I am definately preparing myself for the chance that the baby could come early. But I am keeping my fingers crossed that it won't be an issue!


----------



## jelr

Thanks a million Cleckner.

Yeah hopefully we will be okay even though I think I had 2 periods in between so hopefully as you said the lining of the womb should have thickened back up with these. I think this only causes problem with the egg implanting and we definitely haven't had any trouble with that so hopefully we will be grand.

That is so weird that you were going through a similiar situation to me at the other side of the world at roughly the same time and we are now pregnant together on this.

We found out that we had had the Missed M/C on the 29th August but had to wait over the weekend to be sure that there was no heartbeat even though the little angel was only measuring 9 weeks when I should have been 16, so it was actually the 3rd of September before I had the D&C done and I think we conceived the 1st week in December as my LMP was 14th of November, so that is a bit mad aint it.

Well I'm gonna turn this off and chillax with DH and watch some TV.

Hope ye all have a great weekend in case I'm not on.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

overcomer79 said:


> Pssst...Georgie...you will be proud to know that I made OH late for work this morning :rofl:!!!!!
> 
> hmmmm...i'm so tired and having really bad jaw pain...not sure what that is about.

Perhaps the two are related? I know why *I* have jaw pain today... :blush: :rofl:


----------



## overcomer79

Waiting4Baby said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> Pssst...Georgie...you will be proud to know that I made OH late for work this morning :rofl:!!!!!
> 
> hmmmm...i'm so tired and having really bad jaw pain...not sure what that is about.
> 
> Perhaps the two are related? I know why *I* have jaw pain today... :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL ROFL LOL HAHAHAHAHAHA That made my evening :rofl:!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys my bran has just gone blank. 
shadow them suits very cute.

my frend had a d&c 4wks befor she became preg with her son and went over due by 2 1/2wks. 

thinking about cloths dnt forget it will be the summer when babys come and if buying new born winnter stuf or 0-3 it will be to hot we bort a lot of winter stuff for my son and didnt think that it will be summer and didnt use any of it had to go out and buy summer stuff.


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, just checking in quickly as I have a very busy day. Been baking cakes for my neices christening. Will be out most of the day so will catch up then. Hope you all have a fab day whatever you are doing xxx


----------



## avabear73

Morning folks

jelr - yeah I agree about the school thing, I'd rather our LO was one of the oldest in class rather than one of the youngest.

tmr - that's a good point. We'll just be buying baby suits fror now, although we haven't really started yet. Our families are buying stuff at the moment so we haven't been, maybe nearer the time once the summery stuff is out we'll buy something, but of course being on team yellow we might have to stick to the babygros LOL.

Well I've an irritated night with that bloody monitor. It kept nipping my arm - but thankfully I get to take it off at lunchtime, yahoo. Apparently I got up in a less than sunny mood because I was grumbling as soon as I was up and hubby said "lack of sleep doesn't agree with you eh?"

And the holidays are nearly over ... back to work on Tuesday :dohh:


----------



## georgie1991

heya girlies
hope ur all ok :) bin soooooo busy, but its bin really good :)
hope the pregnancys are going ok :) 
speak to u soooooon

xxxxx


----------



## Pippin

Hey check out the cute stuff here https://www.sugarplumtree.co.uk/ a bit too expensive but I love the changing bags, may just be tempted!!!


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... finally I can be on here and not have to run off in a few minutes... how is everyone this morning.... I think I have a little marathon runner in my tummy... holy moly!! :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

So... I was on facebook this morning:comp:... and this lady who is a friend of the family and also works reception at my doctors office sent me an instant message... 

"Hey Laura... congrats on having a girl sorry I didn't get to see you when you came in.. take care. " :dohh:

so we are team yellow because we wanted the surprise..:shrug:... did she just tell me the sex....:shock:


----------



## Shiv

Hi Girls - loads to catch up on as usual! Hope you are all having a great weekend.

I too cannot remember everyone to reply to - firstly W4B - sorry about your puppy, losing pets is SO upsetting and I can empathise completely.

Ava - hope the BP calms itself down - take it easy lady!

As for schools and timing - I was quit eyoung in my year and I din't really feel it affected me until I was mucholder - but I hated being the last tolearn to drive adn the last to be able to drink (didn't help that I looked young as well!). I would much prefer to send my little one to school closer to 5 than 4, so am hoping ot hold on until Sept!!

As for me - well i am having a mixed day. I had my "20" week scan this morning - and everythgn was great (my baby has BIG feet!! - must take after my husband who is a size 12!)

On the downside, I was supposed to receive some exam results today that I have been waiting for since I took them back in February!! Everyone else i my group has got them except me - am thinking that this isn't a good sign!!

Anyway - hubby is out tonight so I am looking forward to a night of finishing off my eater egg and bnb!!

Take care ladies x


----------



## jelr

Hey pippin - I got one of the ju ju be changing bags on there but I bought them from an Irish site, it was a purple one though, they are expensive but I am just a sucker for bags he he.

Smith87999 - Oh god that is terrible, maybe you should say it to her to see if she heard a rumour from someone else or was this from your medical stuff and explain that you wanted to keep it a surprise in case she just heard from someone else and it is just a rumour and she doesn't really know at all cause I think if you dont your gonna expect that you are having a little girl and you may not be. 

Shiv - try not to worry they say no news is good news and it may only just be a delay in the post. Best of luck with them I bet you have flew through them.


----------



## avabear73

Pippin .. I spent my afternoon surfing the net looking all manner of cute baby things, I really don't need any encouragement!!!!

Shiv - I feel much more relaxed now that the monitor is off, not sure it's meant to work like that .... :rofl: Don't worry about the exam results, there are probably too many to post out all at once, I bet yours come on Monday - and good luck!

Smith - I replied on your other thread, I hope she hasn't spilled the beans, that like jelr says it's some kind of rumour that she's heard. I would ask her though, because you're probably going to find it tough to get it out of your head otherwise (well if you're anything like me you will!).

Saturday :hugs: to everyone :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: I had to switch off the site as I nearly bought one of the £80 bags :shock:

Smith hon replied in your other thread :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Smith - I am not sure that they record down what sex your baby is if you don't find out!?!?!? Although I could be wrong. I reckon it is just a mix-up, but I think you should ask her as, as others have said it will play on your mind otherwise :hugs:


----------



## smith87999

thanks girls... yeah I sent her a facebook message.. we will see... the docs don't put the sex in our charts if we aren't finding out ... so they don't make the mistake of telling us... my guess is that if she really knows... it is because she talked to the ultrasound tech right after our appointment... ultra sound is in the same office as the docs... :shrug:


----------



## Shiv

Oh and we treated ourselves to a couple of cute baby outfits (the first we have bought) after our scan today!! Colour neutral of course!!


----------



## avabear73

Smith - Hope you get an answer soon .. could she just be having a joke with you? Doesn't sound like it but as someone with an odd sense of humour myself, you never know .... let us know what she says, will keep my fingers crossed that she doesn't know :hugs:

Shiv - we bought some colour neutral stuff last week in Edinburgh .. couldn't help ourselves. Thought we'd indulge ourselves and buy one thing each for the baby, well, dad bought a musical mobile, I bought a little supersoft white bunny rabbit; a little gift set of booties, hat and bib; a couple of books; pack of natural babygros. Then we saw the cutest shoes in the world - OMG - so we've ordered them as well. So yeah we have indulged ourselves a little bit you could say :rofl:


----------



## leo

hi girls just thought id share i moved up at box only 8 days till im viable cant wait xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Update on baby-related matters: Lincoln has been kicking up a storm the past couple of days! I think I'm finally beginning to feel those "constant" movements. YAYYY!! I wish I could explain to my husband what these things feel like for me... especially when I get a good one in the cervix or bladder. I can tell he feels really left out since he can't feel anything. :(

Update on the puppy thing: Thanks for everyone's responses. I'm healing from it. Anyway, one of our dear friends reckons he died from flipping his stomach. He said that one of his dogs died that way too. Though he's not sure about it taking a dog in a day, it seems to be the only thing that makes sense. 

I miss the little guy, though. He was just about the greatest puppy ever. We called him a stoner puppy, because every time we came home, the other dogs would be SO excited, running around and jumping and wagging their tails... Puppy would just sit at the gate, looking at us, like "Cool, you're home." He was very mellow. He was even more well behaved than the other two and we never trained him to do or not to do anything. :shrug: Weird little puppy. 

His death was kind of a slap in the face, though, that made me want to show more appreciation for my cats and our other two dogs. Just because they're young and I'm pregnant doesn't mean I can ignore them!


----------



## avabear73

Gem - congrats on moving up a box .. how're things with you? Haven't seen you around for a while? x

W4B - I know what you mean about the kicks. Mine are stronger now, and so hubby can feel many of them from the outside, but I can tell it's just not the same for him. I think he's disappointed about it, but doesn't say so. Shouldn't be long now before the really strong kicks start that are actually visible, so hopefully that will help. I do feel a bit sad that he can't feel the things I feel x


----------



## leo

im on and of my charger broke for laptop so only get chance when i borrow friends o family im about . miss been on here all the time lol 
im fine and baby fine take care gem xxxx


----------



## overcomer79

Pssst Cleckner, OH planted DAISIES today :rofl:!


----------



## avabear73

Good morning Ladies

Happy Dance today because baby is VIABLE! Can't quite believe we're at 24 weeks already! Amazing. :happydance: :baby:

Not long now and we'll be moving over to 3rd tri, incredible eh? Where has the time gone?

Anyway this afternoon (once hubby comes back from golf) we're going to Mothercare to see if they have those bump support things I need, my bump may not be big but often it feels like it needs some support, especially at work.

What a gorgeous day it is today, really sunny! I love days like this :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations avabear73 :happydance: another two weeks for me now and I'll be with you!!!!

Have to tidy the house now as MIL is coming to stay because I have my scan at 9am! :yipee: I so hope LO has his/her legs open tomorrow I'm going to so be disappointed if she/he hasn't :hissy:


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock: :blush: :cloud9:

Hello you lovely ladies :D
I am back from my GTT this morning, and I have just had a good old bawl :cry: but they were REALLY happy tears!!! I'll explain...
Had the GTT, drank the lucozade etc. Very boring, had to wait around a lot bla bla bla... But the lovely nurse, right at the end, asked me if we knew what we were having. I said yes, it's a boy, and she said awww that's great. I told her we had really hoped he'd be a boy, and she said that's perfect then. Very sweet lady. Then she asked whether we had some name ideas yet, and I told her (as I love to do) "Oh yes, we have his name" and then I looked at OH who was beaming proudly and told her "He's called Vincent." She had the typical moment of surprise that I hadn't said "Tom" or "John" or something more common like that, and then she said "Ooooh, I like that! What a lovely name!" So we were beaming, and then she said "There's a song called Vincent, isn't there?" And I thought "Oh no, I hope it's not some crappy song, I'd be gutted" lol but she said it was by Don McLean, and I had some hope that it might be good, as I know I'd heard that he was one of the all-time best songwriters (from my mum!)

Still, I was NOT prepared when I got home and turned the laptop on and looked it up on you tube... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNdYLGAxcWA

I just bawled my eyes out as I sat here listening to the most BEAUTIFUL song I have ever heard.... I am AMAZED!! In fact, I realise that I've heard this song before, yeeeeears ago, when I was tiny and my mum must have played it. But I always just knew it as "Starry starry night" and didn't realise it was actually called "Vincent" !!! 

LOL we're hoping that he has "eyes of China blue" now!! 

*PHEW!!*
*wipes eyes yet again* That really caught me off guard, my pregnancy emotions just poured out when I heard it hehehe... :blush: 
Wonderful....


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and sorry ladies, I forgot to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! To all of you viables!!!! Not long now for the rest of you, either :D And yes, third tri is looming closer and closer, isn't it?? How terribly exciting... 

:hug:

Shadow xxx


----------



## avabear73

Thanks Pippin :) Good luck with the scan tomorrow ... apparently fizzy juice (coke or something) and chocolate encourage the baby to move about more if he/she is a little bit reluctant ... have fun, no more team green for you!! :happydance:

Shadow - aww how lovely :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oooooh yes Pippin, good luck for tomorrow!!! I can't wait to hear from you after the scan!! :D

xxx


----------



## avabear73

This was posted in 3rd tri, I thought it was really interesting, see what you make of it:

https://www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/pregnancy_myths.htm?source=ppuk

My favourite is number 15, will be interesting to see how it pans out, my cycle is usually 28 days, now and again 29:



> Myth 15: First babies are usually late. True to an extent since about 60% arrive after their due date, 5% on their due date and 35% arrive early. The timing is tied closely to length of your menstrual cycle. If it is shorter, you are more likely to deliver early. And if your cycle is longer than your baby will arrive later and if it usually lasts 28 days you will more likely deliver close to your due date.


----------



## overcomer79

Lecture pippin....LECTURE :rofl: LOL I was laying there during my u/s lecturing James not to be modest!!! :rofl:!


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: thanks lovely ladies. LO is pretty quiet today despite a few kicks. Last Sunday before the scan he was very active and wore himself out. I'm trying to keep busy as this seems to make him sleep more. I'm saying him but I have now had dreams about a girl on the last few weeks and I called him she this morning without realizing. My poor instincts are so confused :shock: I might walk over the Waitrose and buy some raw jelly and coke as I heard this helps too. My MIL is coming she'll think I am mad!!!!! Right off to stock up on rubbish. Oh and I put on more weight this morning :cry so it'll be a good cut down from tomorrow afternoon onwards. 

:happydance: for viability ladies, my turn soon :yipee:

Oh and I posted in your other thread Shadow. But I have to add I just bawled my eyes out on the re-run of Britain's got talent. A little lad sang a wicked gospel song (or something of that type). Oh my good the hormones. x


----------



## smith87999

Shadow.. thanks for sharing that with us.. it is a beautiful song... :hugs:
Was the drink you drank this morning for gestational diabetes? I will have to do that test in the next few weeks... yuck!!!!

Ava... me too... :wohoo: me too... :happydance: I am viable today too... :wohoo:
We are all really close to the point.. did you girls see the post on here called "Sam's Story" it was pics of a baby born at 24 weeks.. .so tiny.. he had lots of problems but survived... so it feels good to hit this point... ;)


So who all has ultrasounds tomorrow... Pippin... Shadow?... anyone else? Good luck .. can't wait to hear how it goes...


----------



## smith87999

On the lady who sent me the facebook message saying we were having a girl... (she works at my dr office)... she said...

"Oh sorry Laura...I thought I read on your ultrasound videos on facebook that you were having a girl...sorry I must have read it wrong... I can't find out at the office...it is against our rules... sorry again... I will keep hoping that you get your girl... sorry again." 

So even if she had found out at the office I knew she wouldn't fess up to that.. so I am right back where I started... I really don't know what I am having... so it is still a surprise... 

but I have to admit it has taken my hoping for a girl up just a notch!! :rofl:

Look at me... typing away... lots to say....:rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Sorry guys.. another post...

So one of us has to be getting close to the 27 week mark and heading over to third trimester.... it will be here so soon... we'll need a group over there too... :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing.!?

Good luck pippin and shadow for your scans tomorrow! yay exciting!!!

Shadow hope the drink wasnt too bad..i have to do that in 3 weeks.

Congrats to all who are viable!! WHO HOO....i CANT wait to get there!! 3 more weeks for me!!

Smith~ Awe, well i'm glad she didn't ruin your surprise but yeah i'd be really thinking....is it a girl too lol! Fingers crossed it is!!:)

So i can't get on my facebook ac**** but can get on my husbands...isn't that werid! its annoying the crap out of me!!!

All is well over here...no contractions and had scan on friday and all was well! no new changes!! YAY!. I have been up doing my normal routine just no lifiting, exercising or any heavy house work. I seem to manage just fine. It's been crazy with bday parties for families and friends and we are just loving the beautiful 70 degree weather we've got!

One debate i have..is idk if i am going to start in home daycare of continue working after this baby....??? Okay so im a nurse and i work what we call pool......meaning whenever i want ..so alot , alittle and whatever shift. it's nice to be able to come and go and all that. But hubby wants me to stay home ALL the time and watch kids at home b/c i'd make alot of money and he thinks going to work once in awhile is pointless...........?

We do need extra money b/c were trying to get a bigger house so the daycare would be nice..but leaving my friends and job as a nurse will be really hard. I love the stay at home mom thing but i like getting away if i need to once in awhile...

what do you girls think.....Any ideas? thanks!


----------



## Shiv

Hi Ladies - hope you are all having a nice relaxing Sunday - I am still in my pJ's (and yes it is 4.30 pm :blush:)

I was hoping some of you very knowledgable ladies might be able to tell me what i am feeling - baby is kicking a lot today which is good - but every now and again it is as if the baby kicks me inside and it feels really weird and uncomfortable - not a nice sensation at all. Any of you get this?

Work tomorrow which sucks - but I actually only have 6 weeks left, so not long to go!!

Congrats to all those that have viable little ones!! Although I do wonder if anythign will ever stop me worrying. I get to each landmark and think " after this I will feel more secure" but I still worry!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Hello hunnies i've not been readng this thread - why?? I dont know hope your all doing well x x x


----------



## Armywife

I haven't been reading this thread either! Will have to start! Hope all of you lovely ladies are well and blooming! x x x Hugs to all x x x


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey btw....i think if whoever can....we should all try and buddy up with a text buddy...maybe if were close in due dates buddy up with that person....idk just a thought so incase something would happen we could inform our August group....


----------



## Armywife

Gabrielle said:


> Hey btw....i think if whoever can....we should all try and buddy up with a text buddy...maybe if were close in due dates buddy up with that person....idk just a thought so incase something would happen we could inform our August group....

Good thinking xx


----------



## Armywife

How do i get one of those lovely pictures for my signature which says my due date???? x x x (just posted this in another thread by mistake - DOH! xxx)


----------



## overcomer79

Gabrielle said:


> Hey btw....i think if whoever can....we should all try and buddy up with a text buddy...maybe if were close in due dates buddy up with that person....idk just a thought so incase something would happen we could inform our August group....

I have had to have text blocked b/c my phone does something wierd with it apparently!!! So I don't know how I would inform anyone...

As I am in the US and most of you are in the UK, don't think it would work very well for me.


----------



## jelr

Contrats to all those who are viable - Time is finally starting to tick on for the lot of us, although I still have another 2 weeks as I'm the end of the month.

Gabby - I'm so glad you haven't had any other contractions.

Smith - Delighted you decided to contact that lady after I know you are thinkin girl a little more but I think if you hadn't contacted her you would have been convinced you were having a girl. Fingers crossed for you.

Pippin - Best of luck tomorrow and plenty of coke ha ha.

Well girls I think it is a hormonal day around. DH, me and my mam went into visit my sister this morning as she was doing the marathon.

So I told my sister that DH was going to start painting the nursury this afternoon and she said is it not like too early and I explained that we have something on most weekends until the end of June and that I didn't want to leave it that late and she just went into histerics of laughin and said you have to always be so organised and panic over nothin you have four months to get it all done.

So because of this I was nearly in tears and couldn't speak for the rest of the visit for fear of bawlin in everyones face, but couldn't hold it in in the car and ended up doing it anyways in front of my mam.

I know it was totally hormonal and partly tiredness as I haven't slept all week as my arthritis is really flared up this week cause I was sobbing my heart out at a stupid comment but we were trying for this baby for so long and then had the miscarriage and I didn't allow myselft to get really excited until now where I want to do everything and get it done. Sometimes I feel that since I became pregnant everyone has an opinion on what we do or what our choices are. DH puts no pass on it, but I think I'm just over hormonal to not let it all bother me. Does anyone else find that everyone else has an opinion on what you should and shouldn't do??

Okay rant and hormonal tears all over :rofl: :rofl: - Hope you all have some of the sunshine that we have today and are enjoying the weekend.


----------



## jelr

Armywife said:


> How do i get one of those lovely pictures for my signature which says my due date???? x x x (just posted this in another thread by mistake - DOH! xxx)

Armywife - ShadowRat has done all the signatures and I'm sure she would be happy to do one for you the next time she is on. They are lovely aren't they.


----------



## Mary Jo

Hey, ladies... I've been around and reading but at work (Bad MJ) - and now I'm off till Thursday, but spent a few hours out with my cousin (well, my mum's cousin's daughter) at a lecture by Lord Robert Winston, the fertility expert. It was supposed to be on Curiosity but it wasn't really, he started on about the ethics of fertility treatment, linking it to the bible... but what an interesting man he is. I could have listened to him for hours.

Now I'm knackered and my heartburn is crazy (after a chicken caesar salad for lunch!). And OH is being a pain... he can be a bit of a control freak and fair play to him, I have had substance abuse issues in the past, but I see red when he gets arsey about the amount of Rennies I take! Like he thinks I'm popping them like Smarties or something, which I am not, I take when needed and that's been a bit more lately and especially when I go to bed. Even so I don't have the max daily allowance. Anyway, he insisted I was taking too many "and the baby will come out addicted to them" (WHAT?????!) so I read the side of the box to him. Max dose, 16 in a day. SIXTEEN. I doubt I take six. Even to err on the side of ultra caution, the packet of Tums I used to have said max 7 a day in pregnancy, so I don't have more than that.

But seriously, wtf???!!! There's nothing bad IN them! It's calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate, a bit of sugar and sweetener and mint flavouring. Worst thing that can happen is that baby has good strong bones. OK, I'm being flippant, and I wouldn't take more than I need (I'd go to the doc if I had to, they'd be sympathetic as I've had stomach ulcers before and been on way heavy duty drugs for those) and I know they can cause kidney trouble, but I am in good health overall now... and I just cannot bear people trying to tell me what to do when they are basically ignorant on the issue in question.

GAH. 

He might be coming with me to my midwife appointment tomorrow, so I think I'll raise it then and make sure he hears her say it's fine to take them in the quantity I have.

I swear, he has no idea of the things that come alongside being pregnant. He doesn't get that I might have a mood swing or two, or that I get uncomfortable at night and waver between not sleeping and being exhausted, or that heartburn is about THE most common pregnancy issue... I wish he'd read up a bit about it and not give me a hard time. It's making me worry, what he going to be like when I go into labour? Tell me I don't need whatever pain relief I say I need? Thank god he's coming to the antenatal classs with me, at least he ought to be a bit prepared when the time comes.

Anyway, rant over... it's just getting on my nerves being told off for doing what I know I have to do. It's not him who's carrying a baby around.


----------



## Jai_Jai

gd idea gabs - i have ur number but maybe someone in the UK to give me theirs or something? hope ur still ok.....have u had a defo confo ur having a boy?? how is everything else? with pooling or banking as it is here cant u do the stay at home mum thing and jsut work 1 day a wk or will u lose money??

good luck pippin and shadow for ur scans - pippin hope ur LO is more co-operative :D

armywife - bshadowrat makes our blinkies with edd on them xx

sh


----------



## Jai_Jai

jelr i know EXACTLY wat u mean........my nan keeps moaning at us for buying stuff - wont get us anything until baby here incase soemthing happens :cry: it makes me sooo upset, then she says i am hue which upsets me even tho i know i am not and who cares if i was i am having a baby....and she thinks we are mad having a baby thinks it is an accident no matter wat we say and tells everyone :grr: why is it so hard for ppl to understand its our baby we will do what we want and why is it hard to believe we were TTC at 25?? hormones yes but i nterfering families that r opinionated makes it sooooooo much worse ?:hug:


----------



## Armywife

jelr said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> How do i get one of those lovely pictures for my signature which says my due date???? x x x (just posted this in another thread by mistake - DOH! xxx)
> 
> Armywife - ShadowRat has done all the signatures and I'm sure she would be happy to do one for you the next time she is on. They are lovely aren't they.Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie, they are just beautiful! :hugs: x x x


----------



## avabear73

I like the text buddy idea. I wanted to post in the general buddy thread but was a bit worried because it seems quite random who replies (by that I mean people I don't know at all), but we more or less all know each other here so I'd be much more comfortable with that :)

Maybe we could start a list and try to buddy up with someone suitable? I don't mind maintaining the list if that helps.

And welcome to everyone who hasn't visited us before, the more the merrier!


----------



## Pippin

Hey ladies I'm back from the shops and thanks for all your good lucks. I am armed with:
+ fresh pineapple, 
+ jelly with fruit in, 
+ two bottles of full fat coke 
+ and my friend has just given me two squares of carrot cake!!! 

Do you think that'll do it??? Ot just give me a heart attack!!!! :rofl:

Mary Jo sorry DH isn't playing nice, just cry I did last night when DH got so drunk at a friends house. I slept in the spare bed and now he is groveling :rofl:

Armywife PM shadow with name date and colour and she'll do one and all new ladies need to PM Cleckner and she'll add you to the list :hugs: We're all very lovely in here even if I do say so myself hehehehehehe.


----------



## avabear73

I'm pretty sure that'll do it Pip but if you've any left let me know and I'll help you take care of it :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

If that doesn't work avabear then I give up as nothing will. Tried juice and chocolate last time and he/she promptly fell asleep!!! :rofl:

Trying to keep myself occupied as this helps keep him/her quite.


----------



## Mary Jo

:rofl: Mine didn't respond to a Wispa - guess he's had just too many of them.

Good luck, Pippin, hope baby plays nice!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: poor pippin i hope it does work for u!! i had a bottle of fat cola before i went in and bubs was sleeping then all of a sudden wouldn't sit still :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: poor pippin i hope it does work for u!! i had a bottle of fat cola before i went in and bubs was sleeping then all of a sudden wouldn't sit still :rofl:

I have two!!! When did you drink it? How long before, I think I may have drunk it too early last time.


----------



## Rain_22

Gabrielle said:


> Hey btw....i think if whoever can....we should all try and buddy up with a text buddy...maybe if were close in due dates buddy up with that person....idk just a thought so incase something would happen we could inform our August group....

I agree, a nice idea, I will keep an eye out for what happens with this :)


----------



## Mary Jo

I took some pics of baby's things... :D

dungarees

denim dungarees

vest things

summery vest things

babygros

:D


----------



## Rain_22

Mary Jo said:


> I took some pics of baby's things... :D
> 
> dungarees
> 
> denim dungarees
> 
> vest things
> 
> summery vest things
> 
> babygros
> 
> :D

awww i adore ur summer vests, I'm loving lemon and lime at the moment, their all so cute though. I bet you cant wait to have your little one in them :)


----------



## avabear73

awww bless so cute!!!


----------



## Armywife

I LOVE the denim dungarees! Gorgeous! x x x


----------



## Pippin

Love the clothes hon :hugs:


----------



## Coffee

Hi all, Had my scan today and this time got to find out the gender :happydance:.

I'm on team..... PINK! 

So excited! I had a cup of coffee followed by a can of coke before i went in to make sure baby was awake this time... OMG, she was jumping around like craaazzzyyy! Unfortunately this wasn't good for the 4D! All you could see in 4D was a blur, but normal 2D was just as good so i'm not too bothered. 

Can't wait to go shopping now for frilly dresses!!


----------



## Armywife

Yeeeyyyy! Congratulations and welcome to team pink!!! x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> :rofl: Mine didn't respond to a Wispa - guess he's had just too many of them.
> 
> Good luck, Pippin, hope baby plays nice!

:rofl: Maybe he will be born addicted to Wispas, eh?! :rofl:
:winkwink:

xx


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Mine didn't respond to a Wispa - guess he's had just too many of them.
> 
> Good luck, Pippin, hope baby plays nice!
> 
> :rofl: Maybe he will be born addicted to Wispas, eh?! :rofl:
> :winkwink:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I don't think there's any question of that, I'm afraid!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Congratulations, Coffee!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ....overcorner..i'm in the US....

How bout we make a list of whose in the US and whose in the UK.....that way we can pair up in the same country so it's not as expensive and works. ?? 

Jenna~I've been good..and yes for sure boy! hehe:) Very excitied to have 3 boys all of a sudden!
I could work one day a week or even do like a 3rd shift on the weekends. I don't want i want to do and me and hubby really need to talk about it.:)

Pippin.,...when i have my Biophysical profiles...I have to drink 16oz of juice about 15mins prior to the scan. Juice is surgary and cold and that's what babies like....it usually does the trick!:) GOOD LUCK


----------



## avabear73

Coffee - congrats on team pink :pink:


----------



## ShadowRat

OK, this is gonna be a LONG post to catch up with you chatty ladies today!! Here goes...

Laura, glad you like the tune, I am all in love with it now! And even more in love with our name choice hehehe! The drink I had for the gtt was Lucozade, I had the option of their orange drink or bringing my own Lucozade (do they have it in the states i wonder?) so I chose the lucozade hehe. It was hard to drink a whole bottle of it, though, I must say!
I'm really pleased to hear about that lady and the confusion too: You can go back to being settled on team yellow! I thought it might be something like that...

I'm not having a scan tomorrow ladies, but thanks for the 'good lucks'! I'll pass my share of them on to Pippin hehehe *gives Pips "extra" 'good luck's!*

It's a really good idea to have a third tri group starting soon I think... Cleck is very good at keeping the list, and as she has acces to it now to copy and paste it with all the sweet colours and stuff, maybe we should ask her whether she wants to carry on and start the new third tri thread? Other suggestions obviously welcomed :D just a thought...

Jelr honey :hugs: ... That would set me off too, I think: People can be a bit thoughtless sometimes, even when they only intend to be lighthearted or whatever... It is understandable that you had a good old bawl about it my lovely. I say a good old bawl every now and then can be a very cleansing thing! I know I got mine this morning hehehe

Text buddies are also an awesome idea... I don't know if anyone else has been PMing :blush: but I have already managed to get myself 2 text buddies (hehehe... greedy me...) I'd suggest people start pairing up with others, possibly in the same time zone (??) and maybe not too close in due dates (so that we've got a chance of us not all having our babies at the same time and not being able to let everyone know!) Just thoughts, though! Feel free to put me in my place if anyone has any other ideas :D
Great suggestion, though, Gabs! :)

MJ, UGH... *rolls eyes at thick-headedness of men sometimes*
Hopefully your midwife should set that straight tomorrow, he will likely realise how silly he is being! It's probably just his little way of showing his concern for the baby (in a cute fatherly way, rather than a controlling suspicious way!!) :hugs: honey :)

Oh yes, and welcome (back!) to Sam and ArmyWife :D hope you guys find the time to pop in here, it's lovely to have lots of interesting stuff to read! The more, the merrier, I say! :hugs:

Pips :shock: If that little hoard doesn't do the trick, I'm not sure what will! But I, as you know, am strangely confident for you for tomorrow :winkwink: I'm sure you'll see what's what in there! 

Coffee.... YAY!!! Congrats on team :pink: PINK!! :pink:

*gasps in a breath!*

:winkwink:
Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv said:


> Hi Ladies - hope you are all having a nice relaxing Sunday - I am still in my pJ's (and yes it is 4.30 pm :blush:)
> 
> I was hoping some of you very knowledgable ladies might be able to tell me what i am feeling - baby is kicking a lot today which is good - but every now and again it is as if the baby kicks me inside and it feels really weird and uncomfortable - not a nice sensation at all. Any of you get this?
> 
> Work tomorrow which sucks - but I actually only have 6 weeks left, so not long to go!!
> 
> Congrats to all those that have viable little ones!! Although I do wonder if anythign will ever stop me worrying. I get to each landmark and think " after this I will feel more secure" but I still worry!!

Shiv, you seem to have been drowned by gossip today my dear!! But could this possibly be the baby kicking downwards, into the cervix? A few of us have posted about that before, and it sure is uncomfortable!! :hugs:

xx


----------



## Pippin

:howdy: girls

Well thanks for all your good lucks and I am getting nervous again which is silly. If it doesn't work this time I'll go for a sexing scan next weekend (or this week if I have my way).

Re text buddies: As Shadow says good idea not to be too close in dates as what happens if we're in hospital at the same time??? I've bagged the lovely shadow hehehehe as you can see I have it in my sig which I think is an easy way to check on someone without going to a list somewhere, what do you all think? It's also a lot of work for Cleckner if she has to write hundreds of contacts in for everyone. Just a thought though???

baby is sleeping now, hopefully saving energy for it's big day tomorrow.......

Coffee yay for :pink: I've been having pink dreams for a few weeks now, my instincts are now well and truly confused :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay someone from the US....I'll be your text buddy!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe~note....i'm a trouble preggie person though! haha.


----------



## Pippin

Aw Gabs I'm in the UK sorry but I'm sure someone will be ready and willing.


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, I was sitting here reading the thread a little while ago thinking wow, I'm glad I haven't been kicked in the cervix yet, and what do you know but baby has a good hard dunt down south and I'm *sure* that was what it was... a very odd kicking feeling indeed!!


----------



## ShadowRat

!!!! I've just been posting in the circumcision threasd, and Vince is also having a VERY strong kick down there!!! I think he is making a determined effort to escape or something, it is CONSTANT tonight!! Really not a comfortable sensation LOL


----------



## jelr

Congrats Coffee on the Pink Bump.

Thanks for your lovely kind words Shadow and Jai Jai - Feeling a bit better now, it just all got on top of me today, it feels like we are forever waiting for this LO so why wouldn't we want to do the nursery. I am so terrified that I wont be a good mum or wont be able to cope or mind bubs when my arthritis flares and with everyones comments it just feels like I'm already doing everything wrong in others eyes. Ha I'm just feeling sorry for myself now I think. I'll be grand tomorrow after a good nights sleep and I may just get a thicker skin really cause I have heard friends say that when it comes to pregnancy and babies everyone does unfortunately have an opinion. Why I dont know cause I would never comment on anyone elses choices like that.

Shadow by the way I know that song well as DH is always going around singing it but I also thought it was called Stary Stary Night. It is so lovely though.

Gaby that is a great idea on the texts. I'm in Ireland though so I probably wont be able to pair up with anyone as you are all in the UK or US. Gabby I think Overcomer is from the US and due in August.

MJ so sorry your OH is giving you grief, men just dont have a clue what we go through do they. Our LO I am convinced will be born with white hair from all the Gaviscon I am drinking. I even spent 22 on a huge bottle and some handy handbag sachets last week as to me it is a must now at this stage and like you especially when I lie down and it defo stops me sleeping. I really hope the midwife telling him will help.

Avabear how are you feeling now that the monitor is gone??

Shiv I love the kicks too but sometimes it is a weird and uncomfortable sensation so I dont think it is anything to worry about.

Leo good to see your doing well and hope you get your charger fixed soon.

Sam Star and Armywife how are you getting on catching up with the post I hope you didn't try and read it all.


----------



## overcomer79

Yea I am in the US but unfortunately I had to have text block so I can't send or receive any (long long story damn verizon!). Maybe we can think of something lol.


----------



## overcomer79

Ok, can someone explain to me what Braxton Hicks feel like? Just now, I had a series of sharp pains on both of my sides. It almost seemed like muscle spasms in my uterus or something. Does that sound like BH?


----------



## tmr1234

Congratulations avabear73 on being VIABLE

pippin good luck on ur scan

Shadow that songs lovely 

ssmith87999 Congratulations on being VIABLE

Gabby Im so glad you haven't had any more contractions

coffee Congratulations on pink bump

a.f.m son is back to school today yay been a very long tirying 2 wks. iam 25wks today yay only 15wks left and 4 -5 days untill iam in duble numbers. 

tack care stacey


----------



## joeyjo

Hi everybody - I don't post in this thread much but I do browse it quite a bit. I think the text buddies thing is a great idea and i was going to ask another girl from Switzerland BUT
We are due just 3 days apart....

Surely a better idea would be to find text buddies about a week or so different due dates? If we aim for the same or very similar due dates we are more likely to need each other at the same time!


----------



## avabear73

jelr - thanks for asking ... It feels great to have gotten rid of it LOL. It was a real nuisance at night, going off every hour ... grrrr. You're right, everyone has an opinion on being pregnant and such. Don't worry about being a great mum ... everyone feels that way (I know I do). I just keep thinking what on earth will I do when hubby goes back to work and I'm left alone with a tiny baby. We'll get there xxx

tmr - thanks. Can't believe you only have a few days to go till you're in double figures - OMG!! How exciting!

joeyjo - I was thinking about this and I don't think it makes that much difference. None of us know when we'll deliver and how many of us will deliver on our due date anyway? You could pick someone 2 weeks away, they could be early and you could be late and you could still be there at the same time! It's JMO but I think if you've found a buddy you should just go for it. Better to have a buddy who may - or may not - deliver at a similar time, than not to have one at all. :)


----------



## leo

hi girls how are we all my little girl went back to nursery today the break is gonna be nice. only 6 days till im viable cant wait im prying i make it . xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Hello today ladies!! Im feeling a little down today, having been up all nght with an upset tummy :cry: 
I noticed this morning that i could feel Elinors back just by my belly button told DH to feel - his reply was Awwwww your getting fat now babes - I actually cried :cry: 
Im having some serious issues with my weight this pregnancy and i thought that a stupid comment like that was quite uncalled for!!! 
On a lighter note though WOOHOO I FELT BABY!!!


----------



## tmr1234

sam_star i know what u mean about men they dnt think my oh dnt eather but they think its funny chin up hun:hug:


----------



## joeyjo

Just looking at the front page of this thread....

What's the differnece between team yellow and team green???


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Sam :hugs: :hug: 
I think we may all be entering the dreaded "uber-hormonal" stage now, I know I am certainly less tolerant and more sensitive than ever before!! Beware OHs eh?!
Just remember what a beautiful little thing you're growing inside of you, Sam! We are ALL getting much bigger now, but soon enough we will be holding those little bundles of joy and getting our own bodies back to normal :D Imagine the rush when we first see and hold our babies!! :cloud9:

x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

joey, team yellow dont know by choice, and dont want to know till the birth. Team green plan on finding out but havent yet :D we're trying to eradicate those greens, and i happen to know that Pippin will be moving on from team green today... *keeps mouth shut so that Pip can reveal herself* :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Coffee

Thanks for all the congrats guys! :cloud9:Just to confirm though - anyone having a 3D scan - DO NOT drink caffeine before you go in! I was actually given a refund as the scan would not work at all due to baby moving too much! I didn't dare tell them it was my own fault!!! Felt very guilty though... (not guilty enough to not take the refund though! he he!). 

Aww SamStar :hugs:. I'm sure a lot of us are worried about our weight, i know i do too. I just keep telling myself i'll deal with it after the baby is born though - maybe we should set up a thread now - August mummies weight loss thread and we can discuss a regime to follow once we've given birth :rofl:! As if there will be time huh... :rofl:!!! 

Anyone know what time Pippin might have news for us?? Good luck Pip- can't wait to find out!


----------



## Pippin

*I'M BACK!!!!! We're on team   so happy it's a our little boy!!!!!*

Check out the pictures in my thread, all happy and healthy in there. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/123443-finally-back-our-scan-we.html

Can I have a new picture Shadow..... thank you and thanks for your lovely text. :hugs:


----------



## Coffee

Yaayyy for Pippin on Team BLUE!! 
Was he wriggling around like mad then?!


----------



## avabear73

Sam Star - that's men for you .. he probably actually meant it to be nice, as in you look pregnant now etc (it's the kind of thing my hubby would say) ... but try not to worry about your weight - I have weight to lose too, but there will be a time for that, just now my body is working on something much more exciting :hugs:

Pippin - congrats on the :blue:! Now you know for sure, you can go shopping!!

I'm off to order our buggy :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks girls. All that fruit and stuff made no difference :rofl: he was awake but not wriggling or turning. Good job really as he was in the perfect position. His gran being there obviously did the trick :happydance:


----------



## overcomer79

Hahaha...why did I have a feeling you and I would be on the same team pip? Congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## tmr1234

Pippin congrats and wellcome to blue team


----------



## Pippin

overcomer79 said:


> Hahaha...why did I have a feeling you and I would be on the same team pip? Congrats on team :blue:!

Cos we're fab :rofl: not that pink bumps aren't... :blush: love you all. Seems all so real now it's great I feel a bit more connected which is silly and very mushy thing to say!!! Oh well. :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay I was gone all weekend so now have lots of catching up to do. I'm gonna do it individually so I don't forget anyone though! 



overcomer79 said:


> Pssst Cleckner, OH planted DAISIES today :rofl:!

:rofl::rofl: LOL I still love daisies. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

avabear73 said:


> Good morning Ladies
> 
> Happy Dance today because baby is VIABLE! Can't quite believe we're at 24 weeks already! Amazing. :happydance: :baby:
> 
> Not long now and we'll be moving over to 3rd tri, incredible eh? Where has the time gone?
> 
> Anyway this afternoon (once hubby comes back from golf) we're going to Mothercare to see if they have those bump support things I need, my bump may not be big but often it feels like it needs some support, especially at work.
> 
> What a gorgeous day it is today, really sunny! I love days like this :happydance:

Congrats on viability hun!! I got there Saturday but wasn't on here to announce. :rofl: :happydance: It feels great doesn't it?!


----------



## cleckner04

jelr said:


> So I told my sister that DH was going to start painting the nursury this afternoon and she said is it not like too early and I explained that we have something on most weekends until the end of June and that I didn't want to leave it that late and she just went into histerics of laughin and said you have to always be so organised and panic over nothin you have four months to get it all done.
> 
> So because of this I was nearly in tears and couldn't speak for the rest of the visit for fear of bawlin in everyones face, but couldn't hold it in in the car and ended up doing it anyways in front of my mam.
> 
> I know it was totally hormonal and partly tiredness as I haven't slept all week as my arthritis is really flared up this week cause I was sobbing my heart out at a stupid comment but we were trying for this baby for so long and then had the miscarriage and I didn't allow myselft to get really excited until now where I want to do everything and get it done. Sometimes I feel that since I became pregnant everyone has an opinion on what we do or what our choices are. DH puts no pass on it, but I think I'm just over hormonal to not let it all bother me. Does anyone else find that everyone else has an opinion on what you should and shouldn't do??
> 
> Okay rant and hormonal tears all over :rofl: :rofl: - Hope you all have some of the sunshine that we have today and are enjoying the weekend.

I am with you on the everyone having an opinion thing! I try to brush it all off though as much as possible. You can decorate that nursery as early as you want hun! I am almost completely done with mine already because like you, I don't want it to be something rushed towards the end and we are going to be busy now that summer is almost here!


----------



## cleckner04

Coffee said:


> Hi all, Had my scan today and this time got to find out the gender :happydance:.
> 
> I'm on team..... PINK!
> 
> So excited! I had a cup of coffee followed by a can of coke before i went in to make sure baby was awake this time... OMG, she was jumping around like craaazzzyyy! Unfortunately this wasn't good for the 4D! All you could see in 4D was a blur, but normal 2D was just as good so i'm not too bothered.
> 
> Can't wait to go shopping now for frilly dresses!!

Congrats hun!! Buying dresses gets addicting I assure you!! :rofl:


----------



## avabear73

Thank Cleckner .. congrats on viability too! :)

I'm just done with ordering our buggy - got a bargain too - yahoo!! Silver Cross 3D system in vintage, reduced to £285 from £335 (and that colour was the one we wanted all along, none of the other colours were reduced, how lucky was that?!), matching carseat. All we need is the parasol, it comes with everything else. 

I got the bump support - tremendous!! Feel so much more comfortable now ... <happy sigh>


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> It's a really good idea to have a third tri group starting soon I think... Cleck is very good at keeping the list, and as she has acces to it now to copy and paste it with all the sweet colours and stuff, maybe we should ask her whether she wants to carry on and start the new third tri thread? Other suggestions obviously welcomed :D just a thought...

This is all up to the group. I am more than willing to keep the group going in third tri and can easily copy and paste the list into a new thread in a few weeks. :happydance: We are getting SO close!!


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> *I'M BACK!!!!! We're on team   so happy it's a our little boy!!!!!*
> 
> Check out the pictures in my thread, all happy and healthy in there. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/123443-finally-back-our-scan-we.html
> 
> Can I have a new picture Shadow..... thank you and thanks for your lovely text. :hugs:

I knew it! Only a man can be that stubborn! :rofl: Congrats hun! You are officially no longer team green!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: congrats pippin on :blue: team blue :blue: :yipee:
Congrats Coffee on team :pink: and the weight loss thread sounds like a marvellous idea!! Samstar - I know how u feel my DF is the same and I just ball my eyes out!! VERY emotional atm, even cried this morning when he went to work before me :rofl: just cos i wanted to be with him....he did not see thank god!!
I got our house and we are moving in 18days :wohoo: this will make things better i can relax now, can walk to work and start planning out our jellytots nursery more :yipee:
Cleckner - how was ur weekend?
Gabs - glad ur excited about ur little clan of boys - they will look after u :ninja: :hugs:

I am due 25th Aug is you didnt know :rofl: and live in Dorset, UK - anyone wanna pair up with me?? :kiss:


----------



## overcomer79

In regarding to painting the nursery, you should have the painting completed at least 60 days in advance so all the fumes can filter out of the room. OH is going to start painting as soon as we pick colors (better be soon!)

Although, I have some stupid ideal of making two walls blue and two walls yellow LOL! I know that sounds so stupid and OH won't go for it. I just want something different then four blue walls!


----------



## cleckner04

overcomer79 said:


> In regarding to painting the nursery, you should have the painting completed at least 60 days in advance so all the fumes can filter out of the room. OH is going to start painting as soon as we pick colors (better be soon!)
> 
> Although, I have some stupid ideal of making two walls blue and two walls yellow LOL! I know that sounds so stupid and OH won't go for it. I just want something different then four blue walls!

In my living room, three of the walls are a very light purple almost white color. The fourth wall is a very noticeable purple. It looks awesome. The noticeably purple wall is also the focus of the room with the TV on that side and such. Maybe if you could do three of the walls blue and the wall with the crib yellow?! Just an idea! Cause if you have blue bedding on the crib, than that would balance out the room! I love decorating. :blush:


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai said:


> :
> Cleckner - how was ur weekend?

My weekend was actually quite a lazy weekend! We had an Adam Sandler movie marathon. LOL! And while watching movies I've been working on cross stitching Emma a birth announcement to frame and hang in her nursery. :happydance:


----------



## kaygeebee

Oh Cleck - the birth announcement sounds like a beautiful thing! :)


----------



## cleckner04

Thanks hun! I've already made another as well for future babies because I know once this one comes I won't have the time to sit and do crafty things as much! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww sounds great cleck - i love decorating too and also love the feature wall - we have it in almost all our rooms and will do in the new pad :D


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls.. sorrry have to read and run...I only made it to page 175 and 3 more to go... but I am in the US and would be happy to be text buddies with Gabby or overcomer.. or anyone else... I am a very slowwwww texter.... :rofl:... okay .. I will catch up with you all soon.... have a great day... :hi:


----------



## Pippin

Yay thanks girls again for congrats and happy Viability day Cleckner :happydance:. I vote you should carry on the thread Sam you have my vote :wohoo: you do it so well hehehe. Thanks for updating me too on the board :happydance: I'm still on my own though on the 23rd! ohhhhh

Re walls ladies our nursery has cream walls with one purple and it looks fab it was blue on all four walls before and it was just too much for that room and lighting. I love the accented wall idea and even some wall paper on one wall looks good too. Now we are having a boy I'm not going to change the green carpet as I'm also worried about the fumes too. A good clean and I think it'll do for a few more years until he decides his own colour scheme. Oh how fun. It seems so much more real now I can plan around the sex, weird isn't it!


----------



## jelr

Hey girls - Well my arthritis flare up seems to have settled down today so I'm in much better form.

Overcomer - I can't help on the BH I'm afraid but thanks for letting me know about the 60 days for the fumes so the next time my sis says i'm doing it to early I will tell her that. I think two blue and two yellow sounds lovely - I have like the girls most of my rooms with two colours and I love them.

Samstar - Hope your tummy is feeling better and dont mind ur OH as one of the girls said he probably meant your starting to look pregnant. My DH said it one day too, but he said Oh look at your big fat belly, your very sexy and I said how the hell can I be sexy with a big fat belly he then explained that he meant he like me looking pregnant where as I just heard the big fat belly comment.

Cleckner - Congrats on being viable and thanks for your message, I'm feeling a lot better today thank god and can't wait now till the nursery is done. I also vote for you to keep it the thread up over in 3rd tri if you are willing too as you have done a great job here.

Avabear - I'm so glad you are feeling better with the monitor off. I have to agree that would have driven me mad during the night too. I know what you mean about panicking about having a small baby I am the same I dread when DH has to go back to work after the LO has arrived even though I am the eldest of 7 and have plenty of practice I'm terrified - My youngest brother is now 18 and it feels like forever since I have really handles a new baby but I'm hoping it will come back to me - I guess it will have to.

Shadow - I'm definitely with you on us all going to a uber hormonal stage as like you I'm definitely less tolerent this last week and we all seem to be feeling a bit blue on the thread lately.

Jai Jai - Congrats on the new house, you will have that nursery looking lovely in no time.

Coffee - I'll be defo there with you on the weight loss thread ha ha as I have defo piled on the lbs.

Joey Jo - The colours are Yellow for if you are finding out a surprise like I am and Green is for those who want to find out but babs didn't play ball at the scan and they are hoping to find out soon.

Pippin - Congrats I'm so glad babs played ball today, I think you kinda knew you were on Team Blue though didn't but its great to get confirmation. 

Well I'm only home from work and have hopped on this before I even did anything else so gonna get some dinner.


----------



## jelr

Jeez sorry guys - just looking my posts are getting bigger but I hate leaving anyone out - so sorry for drivelling on ha ha


----------



## Pippin

jelr, thanks hon and yes I had that gut instinct, I've always said he strange huh. Sorry to hear your arthritis flared up hon but glad you feel a little better today, has it gotten worse since being preggers?


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks jelr i hope so....looked at some wallpaper today its all so exciting isnt it!!?

where is ur arthritus i think i missed that bit.....sorry its casuing u pain? are u able to take anything for it while preg? must have gotten worse for u since preggers i guess with all the stretching of ligs and stuff....poor thing, hope it keeps itself at bay and dont u worry it wont affect ur caring of the baby u will be an amzing mother :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks for all your messages today girls i do agree with you shadow i AM overly emotional today!! DH said sorry once he realised ge'd upset me but i said its okay he can make me feel sexy later *winks*!!!
Jelr sorry to hear about your arthritis must be awful poor you x x x
Pippin i know i posted on your other thread but WOOHOO A BOY!!


----------



## overcomer79

Oh man I am fried!!! Been a hell day at work.

Cleck, the one accented wall sounds like a wonderful ideal! We aren't going to use a "crib" per say (another of my bright ideals haha). My nephews used a "pack and go nursery" and it worked great! Seeing as this is a small room anyway, it would be more beneficial for that sort of type. Plus, I don't have to struggle with putting it together and don't have to worry about OH messing it up! I just didn't see a crib I liked tbh. This one does have a lot of blue in it but other assorted colors as well. As for the crafty thing, I am crocheting me a breastfeeding shawl (I am hoping I am able to) and then I will crochet James a "checkered flag" blanket using Blue and Green (or maybe I should do yellow to match his room? hehehe). 

Pip-finding out the gender for me made it seem more real because you can now actually stop saying "the baby" and refer to him as "my son". It has a really nice ring to it.

Jelr-sorry about the arthiritis but take it from me, it will not effect your ability to be a wonderful mother. I am legally blind and will allow no one to question me on how I will do it!

As for OHs big comments, mine is EXTREMELY careful when addressing it. He always says things like "you look very good pregnant" or "you are a very sexy pregnant lady". He chooses words carefully.


----------



## Pippin

Yay check out my signature it now has colour!! hehehe Thanks again Shadow :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

*pokes head in*

Hey ladies, I didn't want to not post at all today, but I am soooooo tired tonight (fatigue really getting to me today for some reason...) so I am gonna go to bed for a much needed early night (which I had been promising myself for several days!)

I've been reading all your posts, though, and sending :hug: to all :)

Catch you guys tomorrow *rubs bleary eyes and staggers off to bed*

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Rain_22

Hi ladies, hope your all well. I see some of you are busy with nurseries or thinking about your nurseries, that's defiantly exciting, good luck with it all.

I didn't want to do a separate thread for this so just a mention, had my 20week scan today. Baby is fine, partner and I didn't want to know the sex and I think the baby agreed as s/he had his/her legs closed :) doctor said he had really long legs so looks like s/he takes after his/her father. Baby weighed 1pound 1ounce.


----------



## jelr

Ah thanks for all the lovely messages girls but I am a lot better today thank god. I have the arthritis for the last 10 years and in most of my joints as it is was on a major amount of meds for it but came off it all two years ago in June when we got married as I had to be off my injection for 5 months before trying to conceive, but thankfully I have done really well without it all and have only needed steriods and painkillers if I did have a flare up. I think I may even stay off the meds when babs is born as I have managed so well for so long without it and being honest even though I now have some pain most days it is managable and I dont have all the other problems that they meds were causing.

Even though it has played up a lot during the pregnancy it was still managable, so the weekend hit me like a ton of bricks as I was unable to move a lot and extremely stiff and I'm not allowed the steriods or painkillers while pregnant.

But thank god it seems to have all settled down a lot today and I think it just bothered me more as I was uber-hormonal as shadow would say and I just felt sorry for myself, but ye all helped a lot girls so thanks for that. :hug:

Pippin: that gut instinct definitely was right - I'm so delighted for you as you have waited weeks for this. - Love the new signature

Jai Jai: It definitely is so exciting, DH started to paint ours at the weekend. What type of wallpaper did you look at?

Samstar: I'm so glad you are feeling a better, men just dont think sometimes - I was thinking your DH didn't mean what it sounded like. Enjoy his apology tonight *wink*

Overcomer: I didn't realise you had such sight problem, fair play to you, you are a great woman and your right I can do it. Do you mind me asking what is a pack and go nursery? I think we are having the different names over the pond problems again he he. By the way James is a great name, it is my DH and brothers name.

Shadow: Enjoy your early night you must be wrecked as you are normally the life and soul of this thread he he. I really hope your feeling better tomorrow and have a good nights sleep.

Rain22: Congras on the scan. I am also on Team Yellow.


----------



## Pippin

Congrats Rain glad everything went well today.

Night night Shadow I'll be getting an early one too after a late one last night and an early rise. :hugs:


----------



## avabear73

Rain - congrats on your scan ... another team yellow member yay :)

jelr - sorry you've had a rough weekend, but glad to hear you're feeling better now. It's horrible when you're sore and you can't take anything for it. And if one more person mentions paracetomol LOL


Good news for me today, I returned the BP monitor and got my results - over the 24 hours there were a few high readings but the rest were perfectly normal and the 24hr average was normal. Yay!!

Anyway we have a subway and I'm starving. Back to work tomorrow, bummer!

Have a good night everyone :)


----------



## tmr1234

Rain glad scan went good.

avabear glad bp is ok

nothing new going on with me thank god. 2nd tri seems to be really flying by i hit 3rd tri in 2wks bet 3rd tri will go so slow thow. but i dnt mind atm as loving being preg.


----------



## Jai_Jai

read ur posts but gotta run to work so will reply later when I get home, but i hope u all have a lovely day - its sunny here :wohoo:

spk later mummies :D :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. I haven't been too chatty lately. I feel like I'm just as tired as I was first trimester! :hissy: And yet I can't sleep and have been up since 4:30 this morning with DH. :dohh: 

I've been looking at the bump section. I feel like my bump is nothing compared to some of those girls!! Good lord I can't wait till my bump gets bigger!! :happydance: And most of them have not a stretchmark in sight! You girls will be happy to know that I have been lotioning and oiling since last week when I realized how bad my stretchmarks were really getting. They are almost completely faded now as long as I keep my belly oiled up! :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Coffee

Hey girls,

I just can't seem to keep up with this thread! 

Jelr and Samstar - Glad you are both feeling better. 
Rain - congrats on your scan. 
Avabear- yaaayy for normal BP. 
Cleckner - i hear you, i just want to be huuuuugggeee now! 
Everyone else - hello, hope you're all doing ok today! 

I'm just wondering today if any of you suddenly just feel overwhelmed?! I was waiting 18 months for this BFP and i don't think i realised until now how unhappy i was in those 18 months. This morning, driving to work, sun was shining, i had the music turned up loud, singing along with the breeze in my hair and little princess was kicking along to the music and i just suddenly burst into tears! I realised how happy i was and just felt overwhelmed with it! I've never really cried much in my life so it shocked me really. Does anyone else ever feel like this?! We all seem to have plenty to moan about, but do you ever just suddenly stop in the moment and realise how incredibly lucky we all are?!


----------



## cleckner04

Coffee-Last night DH and I went on a date night to two movies and in one of the movies, the guy was describing what it was like to hold his baby girl for the first time. DH and I just looked at eachother with tears filling our eyes with huge grins on our faces holding hands. 

We seem to go through day to day life without really thinking of the impact this baby is going to have on us. But every once in a while it will just hit me that it won't be just DH and I anymore and I get SO happy about it. So yup! I get hit with these happy tears too sometimes! :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

jelr said:


> Ah thanks for all the lovely messages girls but I am a lot better today thank god. I have the arthritis for the last 10 years and in most of my joints as it is was on a major amount of meds for it but came off it all two years ago in June when we got married as I had to be off my injection for 5 months before trying to conceive, but thankfully I have done really well without it all and have only needed steriods and painkillers if I did have a flare up. I think I may even stay off the meds when babs is born as I have managed so well for so long without it and being honest even though I now have some pain most days it is managable and I dont have all the other problems that they meds were causing.
> 
> Even though it has played up a lot during the pregnancy it was still managable, so the weekend hit me like a ton of bricks as I was unable to move a lot and extremely stiff and I'm not allowed the steriods or painkillers while pregnant.
> 
> But thank god it seems to have all settled down a lot today and I think it just bothered me more as I was uber-hormonal as shadow would say and I just felt sorry for myself, but ye all helped a lot girls so thanks for that. :hug:


Jelr honey, I am in pretty much EXACTLY the same situation with my EDS... I'm so proud of how well I'm doing with very much reduced meds, and only take the stronger pain killers (codeine... not great for baby so I avoid it like the plague!) when it REALLY gets bad. But I, like you, would love to try to stay off the meds as much as possible after baby is born. We could do it together and support each other hehe :D

Ava, so glad to hear your BP checks came back normal :wohoo: that's got to be a relief :D

Cleck: Woohooo for fading stretchies!!! I had a sudden premonition this week that I was about to break out in stretchies all ovewr my belly, and so I got some bio-oil and started using that twice a day and slapping on my E45 cream once a day too!!! We'll see if it works... If I do get them, meh, not the end of the world! But it's nice to feel like I'm doing something to try to prevent them, or at least make my skin better able to handle them, then hopefully if I do get them they might be lighter/fade faster... ? Never know! Hehe

Cofee honey... "I just want to be huge now" :rofl: Take mine!!! I have WAY too much, I'm sure!!! LOL You're all welcome to a little bit of Vince-bump... He is ENORMOUS already I think!!! I feel proper huge :blush:
And awwwww Coffee, I think I have had several of your "stop and think of how lucky we are" moments lately! I think the emotions of third tri are creeping in, I'm always crying (mostly happy tears!) I cry at stupid adverts on the telly if there's a cute baby or something in them and all sorts!!! LOL

As you may be able to tell, I've regained some of my "vavavoom" today! :happydance: I slept really well last night, perhaps because Vinnie was actually QUIET and STILL for once!!! I actually got momentarily worried this morning, cos he was late to wake up and give me his morning booting too! But he did, and I felt much better to feel him in there hehe :D

We went swimming this morning too!! It was lovely... I had been bugging OH to take me for ages, and we just had a gentle one to start us off (haven't swum in over a year!!) My maternity swimsuit / tankini is really great and so comfy, it was lovely :D I wonder how it felt for little Vince? Whether he could feel something different going on? Hmmmm

Well, I'm off to grab some lunch and sit in the garden painting the new handles for Vincent's little cot-side cabinet now!! His nursery is coming together nicely now that we have most of the bits and pieces! I think I'll make some mobiles next to dot around the place :dance:

Sunshine and hugs and happy tears and love to all!!!

Shadow xxxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

Hey ladies :)

Sorry I wasn't really around yesterday, I'll read back in a bit. I would have come on last night only OH and I had a massive fight. Joy. It's ok now, and it was nothing new (we didn't fight about anything new), just I got to the end of my rope with him not being (as I see it) emotionally supportive and cutting me ANY slack for being pregnant.

But we sorted it all out, he's sorry... he's fed up with his job and really wants to leave but can't because of baby... he sort of even wishes his company would go under because he is confident we'd be ok. The prospect scares me but - whatever. 

So. I didn't have a great day yesterday!

But today is another day and it's a special one because baby is now viable!!! I'm so happy and relieved to have got here... I know there are no guarantees till baby is here (and none really after that either) but I'm happy that the wee boy would have a chance if my body let him down!

:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey MJ!!! 
:happydance::happydance::dance:*HORRAY!!!!!* :dance::happydance::happydance:​...for viability!!!

But booooo for fights :( I hope the outcome was good and that it helped you guys to reach a good place again. It's bound to put extra little strains, you being pregggers; on him because he is expected to be more emotionally supportive, which isn't always easy for men (!!!) and on you because obviously, your body is going through such a major thing here, and emotions and hormones, as we all seem to be finding lately, are running ever higher! But enjoy the good with the bad, and I hope you guys have some loveliness together now too :D

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh yes, and I was told at the hospital that I'd be called yesterday if the gtt came back with any problems, but I didn't get a call so I'm hoping that means it was all ok!
However, I had a nurse's appointment today to move over to a new doctor's surgery, and she did some tests with my urine sample from today and said that it had VERY high glucose and some protein too... She's sending it off for further tests, I have to call back on Friday for results, but I'm thinking now that I should probably phone the hospital about my GTT to get a firm result either way: They might've forgotten to call or anything... 
Does anyone know of any other reasons that urine would have very high glucose content, if the blood work shows up normal (i.e. NOT Gestational Diabetes) ????

S xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

**UPDATE**

Just called the hospital, apparently my GTT results are perfectly normal :happydance:

So that's a relief, but I'm still confused as to why I always seem tohave such high glucose content in my pee!!!
Off to do some googling on it now...

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

*still babbling on to myself in here...*

Hmmm, looks like I might have low renal threshold. In which case, the high glucose level in my urine would not be an indicator of high blood sugar, only that my kidneys leak a little glucose into the urine, which they normally shouldn't do. Apparently there are no health risks involved in low renal threshold, though, and it does not necessarily mean that I'd be likely to develop diabetes. But it does mean that I'll probably always have to explain to people that my urine WILL show high glucose, but it's likely not indicative of my BLOOD glucose levels!

*phew*

lol...

*whistles to self...*
:-=


----------



## Mary Jo

Yay, Shadow, that's great news about the normal GTT! And great news, too, that the renal threshold thing isn't a serious issue :happydance:

Bit of a pain with the having to explain to people all the time though, but I imagine it'll go in your maternity notes so they won't be concerned every time.

My pee was fine at my mw appointment yesterday, for glucose and protein anyway, except pH was "a bit off", she said, but they are not concerned with it. Haven't asked Dr Google what it means, I actually don't know in which direction it as off anyway, so there's not much point, other than for information. Pee was a bit darker than normal, she asked if I was drinking plenty water... have to say I forget while I'm not at work. Then, I have a bottle and fill it up regularly, but at home I often realise, eeep, haven't had a drink in a while...

But anyway, yesterday's appointment was fine except we had to wait an hour and a half :( I had a feeling it'd be a long wait because of last Monday being a bank holiday - my last appointment was 3 weeks ago and should have been 2 weeks ago but for Easter Monday, and they were actually fully booked for yesterday but my mw insisted I get squeezed in at the end... of course that meant a long wait because of the cumulative effects of the mw running a bit late. It wasn't the usual mw, she'd been called away, so the one we saw wasn't familiar with the system, though she was lovely.

I wouldn't have cared if I'd been on my own but OH came with me (for the first time) and as soon as we walked in and saw 4 ladies waiting I was like - uh oh, this is going to take ages, you can go home if you want. Which he didn't but then complained the whole time. And neither of us had brought anything to do/read and there was nothing apart from posters on the wall and my maternity notes. So he whined and I felt bad because it was his day off and his original plan for the day was to go and take photos (he's a photographer) but he'd agreed (I did not pressure him) to take me to the big Mothercare World in Croydon. THAT didn't go well either because the traffic in places was bad (roadworks) and he got stressed and nasty, like it was my fault, and apparently yes it was because it was me who wanted to go to this Mothercare World... despite the fact that it was for stuff for OUR CHILD - the reason I wanted to go THEN was because I have a voucher/code for 10% off nearly everything at MC and it expires midnight on Sunday, and I wanted to look at some things I hadn't taken notice of before and then I'd order online during the week. I mean, 10% isn't a lot on something that's £20 but when it comes to the cot and mattress, that's pushing £300, plus all the other stuff; and if I order it in one go it's all one delivery (free over £100). 

So you'd think he'd be pleased at my organisation and that I'm being careful with £££... but all he could see was that he hated the journey and he never let me forget it for one second. 

Then when we were home we only had 20 mins before we had to leav for the mw, and then there was that huge long wait... he was in a rotten mood. I'd have thought hearing the mw say baby sounded healthy, that my bp was good, urine fine, fundal height equal to dates would have made him happy... I mean, we have a doppler but all we can tell from that is that baby is still alive not anything that might be of concern, so to hear the mw say it was a fine HB... it made me happy and relieved but he started on with his grumping as soon as we were out the door (after being nice as ninepence the whole actual appointment).

So we got home and not long later this fight started, which culminated in me crying for 2 hours and having a long talk on the phone with my mum... basically, he doesn't understand pregnancy and the effect it has on the mother and he doesn't seem to want to do anything to educate himself. For example, he had a headache when we got back from the mw, we were both lying on the bed and he asked me to get his ibuprofen out of his bag. When I got off the bed my hips hurt, a sharp twinge, and I said ow ow ouch... and his response was not "are you ok?", a concerned response, but that he thought I was exaggerating or, worse, making it up! He sems to have this suspicious, negative response to stuff, like the heartburn thing I posted about before, that he thinks I don't really need to take Rennies, that's not as bad as all that, that I take them for fun, and it upsets me. Because it makes me wonder - what's he going to be like when I'm in labour? In pain but to his mind it's not bad so push me not to get pain relief???!!! I hope to god he's not like that or I'll find someone else to be there with me and he can wait outside!

Another thing he said, which is utterly crazy: "none of the pregnant women at work are like you"!!! Meaning, none of them lose their rag at him (which I rarely do anyway, I try my hardest to be the one who is cheery and keeps the mood nice at home when he isn't making any effort in the same way). I mean, though - I have worked throughout and NONE of my colleagues would suspect that I am pregnant, other than for the bump... I am exactly the same, upbeat, chatty, etc etc... he has a damned cheek to think that his colleagues are probably like that ALL THE TIME. I have to put a front on at work for the sake of my job and I suspect it's the same for his colleagues. Then when they get home they relax and maybe they don't mean to, I certainly don't, but the people we live with do tend to get the other side.

We have sorted it all now, I have aired each of my grievances and concerns and he has apologised and said it's not me who is at fault. (I wish he'd acquire some empathy pdq though.) He thinks sometimes that I don't want him or need him around, which is so far from the truth it's laughable, I'd be devastated and extremely sad if he were to leave me and the baby, though I'd be strong and I know I would cope - I've dealt with so much shit in my life that I AM strong now (he thinks it's what I secretly want!!!). He says he thinks we don't get on very well, but from my point of view we get along fine 90% of the time. The rest of the time we squabble and bicker but nothing major, and I thnk that is an OK proportion of good vs bad. To him, it feels like it's more serious. But he isn't seeing that a lot of the time he does nothing to defuse a situation and his response (to start flinging all this shit about "we don't get on, we don't like each other" and speak in a tone of voice I will not stand for and makes me see red every single time) pours petrol on a small spark that would go out so easily if he walked away or didn't engage in it. Then things blow up from nothing like what started last night's off (after a day, admittedly, that he was showing a lot of stress) - all that happened was that I noticed some potatoes that had been left out were going a bit green and I said they need to be in a dark place and tried to put them in a drawer, which he said not to, so I said in a slightly raised tone "THEY NEED TO BE IN THE DARK". I wasn't shouting but he took it that I was and accused me of going mad, "going crazy again". I have never been one to play on being pregnant and put any difference of opinion down to pregnancy hormones or stress but he won't take ANYTHING as even possibly being down that that, or to cut me some slack, or to let some things go... and I got sick of it and decided to get very upset and - etc.

Thankfully my mum is brilliant and we had a long talk. Came to the conclusion, which OH himself admitted when we talked later, that he is depressed. It's not me, it's his job. And he needs to develop a better attitude to it, even if it is just "it's good money". He hates his new boss, he doesn't enjoy being there... but he does like most of his colleagues, so he needs to focus on enjoying that aspect. I mean, that's what get me through the working day, enjoying the people I work with. Also he needs to start seeing his friends again (he doesn't, not often at all), especially (from my point of view) those friends who have recently become parents. He needs to talk to some of them and maybe then he'll get more of an understanding that the stuff I am going through isn't just me and I'm not just whining, but it's universal and NORMAL among pregnant women.

PHEW.

Sorry that was so long, but I had to vent... :) I feel a lot better now, and actually think the fight/upset will have been worth it if he understands things need to change and especially his attitude needs to.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh my, MJ. You have officially won the prize for longest EVER post. :awww: I am sorry you had such an awful day yesterday. Sounds to me like you guys worked it out. I hope the same fights don't keep occuring! I know how great it feels to just type out all the frustration though. Or write in some cases. It is definately a theraputic kind of thing! :hugs:

Also wanted to say congrats on the viability!


----------



## smith87999

Coffee said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I just can't seem to keep up with this thread!
> 
> Jelr and Samstar - Glad you are both feeling better.
> Rain - congrats on your scan.
> Avabear- yaaayy for normal BP.
> Cleckner - i hear you, i just want to be huuuuugggeee now!
> Everyone else - hello, hope you're all doing ok today!
> 
> I'm just wondering today if any of you suddenly just feel overwhelmed?! I was waiting 18 months for this BFP and i don't think i realised until now how unhappy i was in those 18 months. This morning, driving to work, sun was shining, i had the music turned up loud, singing along with the breeze in my hair and little princess was kicking along to the music and i just suddenly burst into tears! I realised how happy i was and just felt overwhelmed with it! I've never really cried much in my life so it shocked me really. Does anyone else ever feel like this?! We all seem to have plenty to moan about, but do you ever just suddenly stop in the moment and realise how incredibly lucky we all are?!

Coffee... this exact thing happened to me yesterday while I was driving... and this is baby #4.... they are such miracles and when you get to thinking about how completely awesome the whole thing is... is washes over you... It will be here so soon... and from day one .. you won't be able to imagine life without their precious little face... 

For me... it is just amazing thinking that I have the room in my heart to love #4 as much as #1, #2, & #3... but you do incredibly... :) :cry: there I go again...

MJ.. congrats on viability... such a great feeling... :wohoo:


----------



## smith87999

Shadow.. so glad that all the test came back good... it is such a relief... I go to the Dr tomorrow... I am going to ask about my odds of preterm labor... not sure if I wanna hear the answer... but I have to ask... 

I never had braxton hick with my three boys and yesterday when I was walking around the mall... I got 3 contractions... pretty close together but pretty short... kinda had to do a bit a of breathing... but they stopped so I don't think it was anything but braxton hicks... kinda made me nervous for a second :blush:

MJ ... sorry about the fight.. but glad it is all worked out... husbands really don't know what it is like... even on baby #4 oh is not all that sympathetic... but he does know what NOT to say :rofl:.... 

sorry guys... but I finally caught up to you :wohoo:


----------



## Pippin

Shadow glad your tests results came back ok and the the whole glucose thing too. Are they going to keep testing you to be sure.

MJ wow what a post hon glad you feel better and I hope in time he comes around. 

Blimey Smith don't you go doing that regularly you'll have us all worried not just you hehehe. xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Loo

Just saying hello - cos there are too many posts to answer individually!

All well here. Baby went quiet again and I didn't feel much for a few days. But she seems to have moved/woken up now and I get a few per day. I have an anterior placenta and think i've just got to accept i might not feel too much until she is bigger.

I have woken up a few times the night with leg cramp. Anyone else had the same? I don't normally have it when non preg. And its defo not a DVT or anything bad. Just bloody painful.

Getting very excited about being a few days away from viability and us all moving across to 3rd tri soon.... Isn't it going quite quickly???

Glad you are all well xx


----------



## tmr1234

mary jo congrats on being viable

shadow rat could it not be that u still have a bit of the drink left in u and that is what is being picked up?

loo i get leg cramps alot when preg try when sreching ur legs dnt pont ur toes u wnt get cramps.

lucas seemed to of ben sleepy for the last few days but has nt stoped moving and kicking for the last hr so think he is awake to day. 

where are u ladys feeling kicks as i keep feeling them in my ribs and high up like that didnt think he would be that high yet!?!?


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies, i've been busy the last few days and haven't had time to post. There has been so much activity on this thread I can't catch up!

Hope everyone is doing well and i'll try to read back to get an idea of what going on.

Got my anomoly re-scan today at 3pm so fingers crossed they can see everything and all is ok. Still planning on staying on team yellow but curious to see if we can see anything. 

Loo I get leg cramps at night too and they are bloody painful, water, walks and bananas are supposed to be good.


----------



## nicnbump

Hi girls...

wondered if i can join in with ur chattin??? my name is nic, i am pregnant with baby no3 a lil boy! im gonna call him mayson! (i know different spelling i liek to be different), he is due 1st august 2009 i already have 2 boys Jake 3 and Charlie 2... im 21 years old from london, got married last august... well thats jus a little bit about me... cant wait to get to know u all! hope all u lot and bumps are good!
nic...x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I woke up at around 6AM today, hearing my cat do this thing that he does when he flips out because the litter box isn't clean and he doesn't want to get in it, but he has to go poo. I tried to ignore it and go back to sleep, but I couldn't. I just had to get up and 1. See if he had gone potty on the carpet or anywhere other than the litter box, 2. Clean the litter box. 

I say screw it! Why can't I clean the darn thing? I always did before! If my cats have toxoplasmosis, then they did before I moved in with my husband and before I got pregnant, because they're supposed to get it from eating other animals, and they haven't done so since they've been here (inside-only cats). If they have it, I probably already got it. So why can't I clean the litter box? I used latex gloves and took them off properly, and I washed my hands immediately. I cleaned the litter box for a while without using gloves _after_ I found out that I was pregnant, but before I knew about toxoplasmosis. 

I feel like I "slipped" on one of the no-nos, but at the same time, I feel like that no-no is ridiculous and I just want things to be done properly. And MY way is the proper way. 

Sorry, I love my husband to death (especially after he gave me such a wonderful birthday yesterday), I wouldn't change a thing about him... but he's not all that great at staying on top of it even when I remind him. I'd rather not nag at him and just be able to do it myself without any complaints! And that goes for everything involved with housekeeping. 

I've been so stressed about such a stupid thing... the litter box! :hissy: I'm sick of worrying and stressing about it. I just want to go back to my pre-pregnancy litter box ways... including having the old kind of litter again (my husband chose a different one once it became his responsibility and I hate it) :cry:


----------



## smith87999

Hello nic and welcome :hi:.... this post has been super quiet the last few days ... hope everyone is okay... :) 

W4B... I clean the litter box... I think the same thing.. if you have been doing it .... odds are you already have it if you were going to get it... and don't quote me on this.. but I think that we are far enough along that it wouldn't be that big of a deal anyway... :shrug:


----------



## Mary Jo

W4B - I kind of feel the same about the litter box (though I always hated doing it so any excuse, as far as I am concerned!) BUT - my cat is an indoor cat, she hasn't always been but she has not been outside in 6 years. I was tested for toxo when they took my 1st tri bloods and I'm not exactly sure what the result was but I think it was that I was immune. So it should be ok, but I'm not a risk-taker! Can't see why you wouldn't be able to change it/whatever if you took precautions anyway. What if you lived alone?!

TMR - I haven't felt anything as high up as my ribs yet, though my uterus is almost there. I think baby was breech when I saw the mw on Monday, and I usually feel movement either really low down or in the middle to one side - I figure that's his hands/elbows and feet!

tillymum - good luck at the scan! hope it goes well and you get a good view of baby! 

Hi nic :D welcome to our happy August thread! :D

Thanks to you all for the support re my massive epic post of yesterday - I am pleased to say things seem to be ok again, long may they continue. I somehow don't think there'll be another 2-hour crying session in my near future, not after the last one...

So... now I'm past 24 weeks I've ordered the cot! I chose it a few weeks ago and was all set to buy it from Mothercare.com - it was £230 but with the 10% discount I have till Sunday it'd be £207. But then right before I ordered, I decided to google some reviews, came across a price comparison site and found that the very same cot was available from Littlewoods Direct for £159, including delivery! So I've saved myself £50, which will be going towards a mattress. :D I also ordered the pushchair - a Bugaboo Bee "newborn package" - the pushchair, the baby nest (thing baby sleeps in) , a Maxi Cosi Cabriofix car seat and the adaptors that fit the car seat to the pushchair. Against the RRP for all those items separately, it works out that the baby nest and adaptors come free. :happydance:

It won't be delivered for a couple of months, so I do hope baby stays put till August... :)


----------



## cleckner04

Nic-Welcome to our group! I hope you like it here. Feel free to jump in anytime with posting!

W4B- I was told that if you have lived with cats for a long period of time or grown up with cats, than you are already immune to toxoplasmosis. I'm not sure but I wouldn't worry too much. 

Smith- It has been pretty quiet in here lately! I haven't been getting on as much myself just because I've been trying to work as much as possible on getting projects done. I do wonder where everyone has been off to lately though! 

MJ- I did the same thing. Soon as I hit 24 weeks, I ordered the crib. It should be here Friday. I'm excited! 


So I had my glucose screening this morning. I'm glad I took DH with me because if not I would have been bored out of my mind! :rofl: I did the whole not eating thing. Not a good idea for me. When I don't get food, I get really dizzy and start getting these cough/gagging reflexes going. Emma is very persistant about getting food when she wants it. :rofl: I pray that I won't have to do anything like that again this pregnancy. I'm not sure when results will be in. Probably not for a while because they seem to be very slow about getting results back. :hissy:

That is about all that is going on with me. How has everyone else been doing?


----------



## tillymum

Hey Ladies,

Well i'm just back in from my re-scan and good news all looks perfect with my baby :cloud9: amazing how much bigger it has grown in 3 wks!

soooo.....
I have gotten into the habit of calling it HE cos I feel its a boy and well it's better than IT. So as she scanned me I was saying 'oh look at him', 'oh there's his foot' etc...... and well the midwife also referred to 'Him' and 'his' on a few occasions which DH picked up on, DH thinks he might have seen a little dinkie too!! However as it's not officially confirmed I'll stay on team yellow but I'm totally convinced now that i've got a little man in there :happydance: 

I've attached a pic of the scan for you to see. The thing by his head is his foot! Very flexible baby - doesn't get that from me!
 



Attached Files:







scan21+3.jpg
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I feel much better about cleaning the litter box out now. Thank you. Hopefully it won't take too much convincing for my husband to say it's okay... but he probably hates cleaning it anyway!

Tillymum -- What a cute little *ahem* boy! I always called my boy "he" and "him" and when we were at our ultrasound (the one where we found out the gender), we called him "he" and "him" and the tech did too, before she showed us his winky and said he was a boy. Hehe.


----------



## Sam_Star

Wow Tillymum thats a lovely pic its so clear!!! I was refering tomy baby as she/her from day one and i was right.... 
Hope you are too x x x x x


----------



## Loo

Thanks for the advice on cramps. I've read about bananas too! And the pointing toes thing is soooo right - I sort of stopped a cramp just before it happened last night by moving my ankle in the opposite direction.

Thanks ladies

PS Glad the scan was ok tillymum


----------



## Sam_Star

Dont get me wrong i love bananas but...
Why the hell cant they reccomend oh i dont know chocolate or cake to stop you getting cramps!!!!


----------



## Loo

Sam_Star said:


> Dont get me wrong i love bananas but...
> Why the hell cant they reccomend oh i dont know chocolate or cake to stop you getting cramps!!!!

:rofl: if only!!


----------



## Shiv

Hi fellowo mummies to be - it has been quiet in here for the last couple of days!! 

A bit new with me - got my exams results and passed 3 and failed 1 :cry: which means Ihave to resit in June!! Not looking forward to it!!

I had a MW appointment today and had a different midwife to usual, she was GREAT!! Measured me and I am easuring 21 cm (I'm 22 weeks so that is ok) and everything else was fine.

SO I see some of you haev ordered or are ordering cots etc. DO you think it is too early at 22 weeks? There is a great offer on the Mamas and Papas website for 30% furniture I like, but it ends this week!! To buy or not to buy!!

Anyway - I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the gorgeous weather!!


----------



## Pippin

*Buy Shiv, Buy!!!!* :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

tillymum said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Well i'm just back in from my re-scan and good news all looks perfect with my baby :cloud9: amazing how much bigger it has grown in 3 wks!
> 
> soooo.....
> I have gotten into the habit of calling it HE cos I feel its a boy and well it's better than IT. So as she scanned me I was saying 'oh look at him', 'oh there's his foot' etc...... and well the midwife also referred to 'Him' and 'his' on a few occasions which DH picked up on, DH thinks he might have seen a little dinkie too!! However as it's not officially confirmed I'll stay on team yellow but I'm totally convinced now that i've got a little man in there :happydance:
> 
> I've attached a pic of the scan for you to see. The thing by his head is his foot! Very flexible baby - doesn't get that from me!

Congrats honey and fingers crossed you'll be joining me on team blue :happydance: (your a more patient women than me I just had to know) cute picture too :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Sam_Star said:


> Dont get me wrong i love bananas but...
> Why the hell cant they reccomend oh i dont know chocolate or cake to stop you getting cramps!!!!

Pickles work too, for those ladies who prefer sour things. Or just LOTS AND LOTS of water. It's very important to stay hydrated when you're experiencing muscle cramps. Massage the area and drink lots of water... the water helps to flush the lactic acid out, which is what causes the cramps.


----------



## leo

hi girls not been about lately my charger broke got a new one so should be on alot more how are we all ?
well im loving my growing bump but hate growing every where else feel like im getting bigger my the min . its making me sad. lol its all worth it the end.

i cant seem to get on chat any more anyone else having same problem


----------



## cleckner04

I haven't been able to get on chat either. It only loads to 40%. I looked in the technical threads and I guess administrators are aware of it and are trying to fix the problem.


----------



## cleckner04

Oh, and Shiv. I don't think it's too early at all if you found a crib you like and it's on sale as well!! I'd snap it up if I were you!! :hugs:


----------



## leo

mine to only loads 2 4o % glad its not just me lol


----------



## Shiv

Thanks Pip and Cleckner - you don't have to tell me to shop twice. I will try and upload pictures of my new purchases (although i am a bit of a numpty so it may not work!!

SO not only did I buy a furniture set for the nursery (cotbed, dresser/changer and wardrobe) but also a glider chair!!

What do you think?

It is quite scary, my DH is upstairs finishing off painting the nursery - we have gone for a nice sunny yellow (not too yellow though!) and have painted the skirting board and door frame a sage green - sounds yucky but looks really loevly :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







nursey furniture.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









nursing chair.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Shiv cute things!!! Yellow and sage green doesn't sound yuck at all, it sounds like a lovely combination! It will be a gorgeous room for your little one :D Also, I think it was great that you went ahead and bought that stuff: I bought my pram at 12 weeks (!!!) and the cot etc. at 20 weeks hehe!! If you feel good about doing it, i don't see any reason not to spread the buying out like that before baby is born :)

Welcome to the happy family nic :D *waves* how has this pregnancy treated you so far my dear? Is it harder or easier having done it twice before??

Sam ROFL @ the chocolate/cake cure for cramps! It's worth a go, no?! I already eat looooads of bananas, but I've not been drinking nearly enough lately I don't think, so my new mission is to drink as much water through the day as possible! Makes me need the loo sooo much though hehe and makes my bump feel even huger than normal!! 

MJ -Horray for cots and prams and things!!! I can't wait to see it all when you get it, take some pics and stuff won't you?! I'll bet that cot will look so sweet in your lovely bedroom :D

I am just uploading pics of my recent purchases to photobucket to share with you all hehe! I dressed my teddy up in some of the clothes I got :blush: so do excuse him in the photos... :blush: 

Also I'm gonna show you guys the "cotside" cabinet that I've just painted up: It was an old wooden one, a little worn out, so OH sanded it all down for me and I repainted it white, and then repainted the handles in lovely bright primary colours :D Also today we got some remnant material that we think will be perfect for the curtains, so I'm gonna have a go at making those some time soon!

Just gonna sort out those pics now :)

Shadow xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

This is Jasper Bear (lol) wearing the new Monkey Suit!!! so cute...
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/BearSittingMonkey.jpg

And the new Dino Coat too...
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/BearMonkeyCoat.jpg

A close-up of the cute dinos on the Dino Coat! :happydance:
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/CloseDinoFront.jpg

And Jasper Bear in the car seat wearing monkey suit and giraffe socks ROFL :rofl:
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/BearCarSeat.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL ok, there's more...

Jasper (again :blush: ) wearing the cuuute monster sleepsuit!
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/BearMonsters.jpg

A close-up of the blue and orange monster sleepsuit!
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/CloseBlueMonster.jpg

The cot, with the bedding that we have so far for it... Hope to add more cuteness as time goes on...
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/CotBedding.jpg

Just a close-up of the bedding
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/CotBedding2.jpg

....


----------



## Shiv

Shadow I was going to reply that you are might talented - I would not have a clue how to even start making curtains - but I have since decided that as well as might talented you are also a little bit crazy!! (meant in the nicest possible way I promise!) The photo of your teddy in the car seat made me laugh out loud :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh and this is the last sleepsuit, red with stripes :D

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/RedStripes.jpg

And the Dino Coat is reversible, this is the inner side, which I don't like as much as the outer, but it's cute that it is reversible no? Hehe
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/DinoCoatInner.jpg

AAAAAND finally, here are a couple of shots of the drawers I painted up :)
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/Drawers.jpg

One drawer open, with nappies inside hehehe...
https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/DrawersOpen.jpg

LOL I'll shut up now and quit hogging the thread :blush: Hehehehe

Hope you all like our cute stuff!! Off to play with the material for the curtains now :D

Shadow x x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv said:


> Shadow I was going to reply that you are might talented - I would not have a clue how to even start making curtains - but I have since decided that as well as might talented you are also a little bit crazy!! (meant in the nicest possible way I promise!) The photo of your teddy in the car seat made me laugh out loud :rofl:

LMAO!!!! Oh, Shiv, I think I am more touched by the crazy comment than the talented one, even!!! :rofl: I AM a little crazy, I'm happy to announce!!!! Hehehe

It's just :blush: He's the right size... And he looks so cuuuute in it all!!!!

:rofl:

x x x


----------



## Pippin

Hahahaha Shadow you have bought the same little clothes that I have and the same nappies and blanket. Great minds think alike :rofl:


----------



## leo

shadow thats all so sweet . wheres that little dino coat from i want one lol xx


----------



## Shiv

Ok stupid question alert!!!!

What size have you bought the dino coat in Shadow? Will our babies need much long sleeved stuff, being summer?!?!? I have no idea what clothes i will need, if anyone could advise i would be mighty grateful otherwise my little one might freeze if I had my way!!

Oh and Shadow - i LOVE the cabinet!


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance: thanks guys!! :D

I bought all the clothes from Marks and Spencer (from their website, actually)

Shiv, I bought the "Newborn" size coat, but to me it seems big enough to last at least the first couple of months. I figured it would be good to have SOMETHING warmer for him for those months, and as it cost just £8 (BARGAIN!!!) I couldn't resist :D
I might have to get a bigger size of the same coat cos I love it so much for the winter months when he is bigger hehe...

Gonna start making the curtains tomorrow hehe! If they turn out to be totally ugly or I ruin them, meh, the material cost £2 at the local curtains shop!!! 

Thanks for your sweet words girlies! :dance:

Shadow x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Pip, I am now remembering seeing the monster sleep suits in a photo you showed us!!! I had forgotten that!! That stuff is just sooo cute though, I had thought M&S was a dowdy shop or that anything nice from there might be expensive, but I just LOVE this stuff!! They have more stuff that I like too, but we want to avoid too much blue for Vince. I do like blue, but I think he's gonna get a lot of blue clothes in gifts from various people, and I've already got a few blue things for him too!

xx


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG....shadow your are HILARIOUS..i havent been reading this thread for a few days..and i opened it up to a dressed up teddy bear...haha crazy but SUPER CUTE! Assuiming you dont have any dolls to play with. ....just kidding. Everything is looking so cute !!! HOw exciting!:)

Sorry i've been mia.....well we were trying to sell our house...and well WE DID!!!!!........but we dont have anywhere to go........and have to be out in June!! eeks....so we are running around trying to find a house to buy that we like...but also looking to rent b/c i dont want to rush buying another house that we will be stuck in for lots of years.!!!! So alittle crazy/exciting/stressful!

I'm doing good though...nothing new on the baby front...other then i'm getting HUGE and Jack kicks all the time!:) 

HOpe you all are well! No problems i hope! hugs


----------



## jelr

Hey girls - sorry I wasn't on yesterday like Cleckner I'm wrecked this week - think its probably after having the week off work last week.

Avabear - Congrats on the BP - I know what you mean about paracetamol, i was ready to swing for people at the weekend for saying it, I would get more pain relief from smarties so I dont see the point in taking them.

Shadow - Congrats on your GGT, yeah wouldn't it be great if we could stay off the meds after the LO's are born, do you find you had more other problems like bowels and bladder and tummy problems when you were on all the meds. I feel much better since coming off them except for the pain. ha I laughed my heart out at the pics he he, looking good though. You will have to show us pics of the curtains. Wow £2 is brilliant for material.

Cleckner - Congrats on the stretchmarks fading, I thought I was going to start last week but they have managed to stay away, fair play to you for using the oil, I keep meaning to but keep forgetting.

Coffee - I know what you mean about being overwhelmed, I keep pinching myself to make sure I'm not dreaming and I keep thinking what did I do to deserve a LO. I feel so blessed to be able to have a babs as I also have PCOS so there was always a little afraid that it wouldn't happen.

Mary Jo - You poor thing, it sound like you had a horible day the other day and I am so glad that you have sorted out things with DH, I have to agree with you 90% of good and 10% fighting is grand, sure you have to have a row every now and again to clear the air. I really hope your feeling better about things now. By the way congrats on all your purchases, you have got loads now this week.

Welcome Nicandbump - Hope you enjoy chatting to us.

Tillymum - Contrats on the scan, the pic looks great.

TMR - I only ever feel movement below the belly buttom but I am a few weeks behind you.

Loo - I read on another post here that cutting out fizzy drinks and drinking more milk is meant to help with cramps, dont know how true it is but I guess it is worth a go.

SamStar - I have to agree with you on the chocolate instead of the bananas - wouldn't it be great if babs could get all the minerals it needed from it too ha ha.

Shiv - Well done on your results, dont be so hard on yourself, you may have to re-sit one, but you passed 3 of them so give yourself a pat on the back. Love the pics of what you have bought.

Leo - I love my bump getting bigger too but dont like it going on the rest either, I have put some more on my hips and lots and lots on my chest which I hate.

Waiting4baby - I defo wouldn't worry about the litter box, you will defo be immune to it by now when you have the cat so long.

Smith - So Sorry to hear about the Braxton Hicks, did you speak to the MW, what did she say, you must have gotten a fright.

Pippin - Well has it all sunk it that you are having a little man. Have you bought much boy stuff now?

Gabrielle - Contrats on the House that is so exciting, your gonna have a new baby and new house.

Well I dont have much news from me girls as all I have done for the last few days is work and pan out on the couch when I come home, except LO gave its first good strong kick that could be felt from the outside the other night and DH got to feel it too. we have had lots of little ones from the outside since. I am convinced it is going to be a little girl as I reckon she is a daddys girls already as everywhere he put his hand for the last two nights LO has gave a small little thud in the exact same place. He is so delighted.


----------



## Mary Jo

Awww, Shadow, those pics are precious!!! I can't believe your bear is the same size as Vince will be! :D


----------



## Sam_Star

OMG shadow that is the cutest thing i've ever seen that little dino jacket actually makes me want a boy lol!!


----------



## elly75

Oh my goodness!

So much has gone on here and I'm still trying to catch up on all the goings-on.

Hope to post in here a bit more soon but with things being crazy at work, dunno if there will be much time to do it.


----------



## nicnbump

hi girls, thanks for the nice welcome! how are we all feeling today? im so tired! my 2 year old is such a handful at the moment! and im going to do it all gain??? i think i must be crazy lol!

shadowrat - im finding it alot more difficult than the last two times as there is only 14 months between my other two so when i got pregnant again last time my eldest was only a baby and not moving around alot! so now i have two running about and one just coming out of terrible twos and the other one just going into it im struggling a bit i must to admit lol! but all worth it in the end! i love the clothes, cot and teddy you have got! its mad i know i have done it twice before but now the baby is kicking and moving about alot more it feels abit more real.

jelr- aaaww thats so sweet! i bet your oh loved the fact the baby was kicking for him it makes it so special dont it! 

gabrielle- your moving out heavly pregnant your mad lol! hope u wont be moving any heavy boxes!!! hope all goes well with that hun!

shiv - my advice would be not to buy to much in newborn size as they grow soooo quick! trust me i had my first in jan 2006 and we brought so much newborn he hardly wore any of it and people buy newborn clothes as presents too so as these are going to be summer babies (ive only had winter babies before) i suggest if ur gonna buy a longed sleeved coat for when going into winter time maybe 0-3/3-6??? just what i have found newborn dont last 5 mins.

hieveryone else charlies crying so i must go see whats wrong with him will be back later to finish posting i hope your all ok! im ok im finding my baby is kicking loads but every time my hubbi puts his hand on my belly the baby stops so he is feeling like the baby doesnt like him! bless him! men hey! i told him your just being unlucky!

Nic...x


----------



## tillymum

Shadow those pics of your teddy have me in stitches! :rofl::rofl: 

Shadow can you do me one of those lovely tickers please - in yellow and EDD at 30th of August, rather than my official consultant date of 22nd cos i've had 3 further scans now that have put me bang on my dates. Ta hun!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls i have just orderd my chair for lucas :happydance: £80 omg but its really werth it had the same for my son.
 



Attached Files:







240x360prodtemplate.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cleckner04

Shadow I'm loving the pictures!! I haven't put clothes on a stuffed animal yet but I *did* try out the newborn diapers a few weeks ago on an Eeyore stuffed animal that we bought for the baby at Disney World. :rofl::rofl: It's so amazing that a human being will be that small huh?!


I think all you lovely ladies should post up pictures of new purchases!! I love looking at everything! I should have some new stuff coming myself today. As long as the tracking on my shipment is accurate! :dohh:

So lately my hubby keeps pointing out how cute my stomach is. Mind you, I have my shirt pulled up showing it off around the house half of the time! :rofl::rofl: I told him, it won't be so cute when it looks like this still even *after* the baby is born! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Cleck, I have my belly out a lot of the time at home - I only have one maternity top and it's a "nice" one, so not for lying around in, so I am still wearing my pre-preg vests, etc, and they are comfy but snug and it's been very warm the last few days and so - well, large expanse of flesh on show!!!

TMR, that's a very cute little bouncer chair thing! I haven't started looking into those yet, don't know whether to get a vibrating one or an old-fashioned one - don't want baby to get dependent on the vibration to get to sleep! (like on Sex and the City with Brady - and when it broke, Samantha had to use her vibe to stop him crying. I was thinking about that this morning and thinking I'd need to get a new vibe for emergencies because I wouldn't want to let him near any old thing! :rofl: )

Nic - my OH isn't having much lucky feeling baby either - I do tell him "feel NOW" but often he doesn't because he's busy (I don't know what's so important that he won't stop to feel the baby) and then he'll randomly decide to put his hands on my belly and nothing! 

My news today - I am at work and I finally told my boss about the baby (had only told 3 colleagues)! He was nice about it, just wants me to let him know the dates I want to work till and come back (which I am thinking when baby is about 6 months old, if all is well and I want to). So I have to contact human resources about SMP. Now I'm having trouble getting through to the lady I need to speak to, which is annoying!


----------



## cleckner04

LOL about Sex & the City and the vib. I can't get over how much I love that show. :rofl: And Samantha is always a riot. Who else would think to use a vibrator like that?! :rofl: 

I personally have a vibrating bouncer but I plan to use the vibrating bit the least amount possible. It is more of a 'just in case' kind of feature for me. Like 'just in case' mommy starts going crazy when Emma wont stop screaming her head off. :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah! Congrats about telling your work MJ. It is awesome that they took it well! :happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

tillymum said:


> Shadow those pics of your teddy have me in stitches! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Shadow can you do me one of those lovely tickers please - in yellow and EDD at 30th of August, rather than my official consultant date of 22nd cos i've had 3 further scans now that have put me bang on my dates. Ta hun!

All done for you my dear :D

I've PMed you :)

Shadow x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Cleck - I've actually just been looking at bouncers online today too: Was very close to ordering one from Mothercare online, but I think I'd rather shop around a bit. I did order a cute bath set (in the same style as your bedding, Pippin), some biodegradable nappy bags (exciting huh?!) and MY RING SLING!!! I spent the entire morning researching the best slings for breastfeeding, carrying etc. from newborn to bigger baby, and settled on a ring sling. I think it will be perfect for use in conjunction with my wheelchair! I can't wait till it gets here and I can test it on Jasper :rofl: hehehe
I was going to go with a huggababy ring sling, they looked very good and easy to use and nice and neat and tidy, but I saw the BabyK ring sling on mothercare.com at half price, so I had to go for that! It only comes in black, but I was going to just go for black anyway, whatever sling I went for: Black goes with everything, I figure! And I wasn't immediately keen on the slings with the material hanging down as I thought it might get in the way, but on second thought I don't mind that the BabyK sling has that, I can use it to wipe Vince's face and stuff and as an extra little blanket-type thing to drape around / over when I'm in the wheelchair. I'm so excited! I can't wait till it all gets here hehehe!

Right now, I'm off to make curtains, as OH went out this morning and picked up all the bits I need :happydance:
Wish me luck, ladies! I hope I don't mess them up too much! lol

Shadow x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooh tilly I've just realised I forgot to put the sparkly stars on your blinkie!!! :blush: Ignore my first PM my dear, I will redo it and PM you again!!

*crazy Shadow!*

xx


----------



## Zoya

wohoooooooooooooooo
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I have orderd my Pram

https://www.teutonia.de/produkte/mistral/misc-mistral-s/dessins.html
https://www.teutonia.de/produkte/zubehoer/tragetaschen/softtragetasche/dessins-2008.html

my color is "_Dessin 3480_"

And here is my 1st shopping for mama's _Boy_

:happydance::happydance::yipee::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6398.JPG
File size: 86.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6399.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6400.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6401.JPG
File size: 95.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6402.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cleckner04

Aww I am loving the little outfits Zoya! :happydance::happydance: I am especially loving the blue one that says 'tiger' on it. SOOO cute!


----------



## nicnbump

ooohhh i want one of them ticker thingys couldyou make me one too shadowrat? its a boy and im due 1st august! please please please...x

how is everyone today?

i have ordered my buggy too i got the silvercross travel system thingy in tokoyo denim blue what has everyone else got or thinking of gettin???


----------



## cleckner04

ShadowRat said:


> Right now, I'm off to make curtains, as OH went out this morning and picked up all the bits I need :happydance:
> Wish me luck, ladies! I hope I don't mess them up too much! lol

You'll have to post a pic when you finish them! I think it's fabulous that you are making so much stuff! Your little Vincey has one crafty mommy! :happydance::happydance: I love to cross stitch, but sewing my own stuff? That's where I cross the line! :rofl: Are you hand stitching or using a machine? Every time I use a sewing machine I end up yelling out streaming lines of curse words. :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Zoya cute stuff!! And your pram looks mighty cool, too! 

Nic, no probs about the blinkie: I will make it now and PM you with details and how to use it etc. :D RE: Prams, we've got the Urban Detour Xtreme in khaki green, it is a really nice pram and we got it at a bargain price second hand (but in perfect condition) - it was just £80, and it is a 4-in-1 so it's got a carry cot / car seat, the newborn pram setup and the older baby / toddler pushchair setup too :D We love it!



cleckner04 said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm off to make curtains, as OH went out this morning and picked up all the bits I need :happydance:
> Wish me luck, ladies! I hope I don't mess them up too much! lol
> 
> You'll have to post a pic when you finish them! I think it's fabulous that you are making so much stuff! Your little Vincey has one crafty mommy! :happydance::happydance: I love to cross stitch, but sewing my own stuff? That's where I cross the line! :rofl: Are you hand stitching or using a machine? Every time I use a sewing machine I end up yelling out streaming lines of curse words. :rofl:Click to expand...

Hehehe thanks Cleck :winkwink: OH and I were just saying how good it feels to know that so much of his nursery is handmade / crafted / adjusted by me / us!! I've now made one of the curtains, and it is AWESOME, I am very proud! Just having a sit-down break before I finish the second one, and then I will take pics to show you all!! You can marvel at my skills hehehe! 

As for hand stitching / sewing machine, I do have a sewing machine, but haven't used it in a loooong time so I think I'd have to learn all over again! But actually, with these curtains, so far I've been very sneaky and managed to avoid hand stitching too: I'm just using magic hemming tape, and if it turns out that that isn't strong enough in places then I will touch it up with hand stitching, but so far it looks very good! And no nasty messy stitching or anything! :happydance:

Now I'm gonna finish my cup of tea, make nic's blinkie and carry on with the curtains!
:D

Shadow xx


----------



## tillymum

ShadowRat said:


> tillymum said:
> 
> 
> Shadow those pics of your teddy have me in stitches! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Shadow can you do me one of those lovely tickers please - in yellow and EDD at 30th of August, rather than my official consultant date of 22nd cos i've had 3 further scans now that have put me bang on my dates. Ta hun!
> 
> All done for you my dear :D
> 
> I've PMed you :)
> 
> Shadow x x xClick to expand...

Thank you Shadow, I love it :happydance:.

Good luck with your curtains!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> You'll have to post a pic when you finish them! I think it's fabulous that you are making so much stuff! Your little Vincey has one crafty mommy! :happydance::happydance: I love to cross stitch, but sewing my own stuff? That's where I cross the line! :rofl: Are you hand stitching or using a machine? Every time I use a sewing machine I end up yelling out streaming lines of curse words. :rofl:

I decided that I should take on the task of making Lincolns sheets, blankets, bumpers for the crib (since hubby's making the crib), and curtains. I didn't take into account when making that decision, though, that I hadn't sewn a thing in over six years! :rofl: So, I practiced by hemming curtains in the living room that were much too long. It doesn't look *too* bad, keeping in mind that I'm definitely no seamstress. Hopefully Lincoln's stuff doesn't just look like crap. (I use a machine only. If I sewed anything by hand it wouldn't hold for very long.)


----------



## cleckner04

Much luck to you than W4B! Those machines are evil business. :rofl: I always get going with a good flow and than either the needle breaks or the tension screws up or the thread gets bunched up underneath. It is just always a mess for me! :rofl::rofl: Something always seems to go wrong. So the damn things ends up practically thrown back into it's case and I shove it away for another time that I'm feeling crafting for sewing. :hissy:


----------



## tmr1234

i am going to be having ago at making curtains for lucas' room. 

got woken up this morning thinking oh was poking me in my tummy in the middle about 2inch above belly button but when i woke up fully oh wasnt there and it was lucas lol


----------



## nicnbump

Hi Girls

how are we all today? im feeling really really tired! im off to a bbq at my mums today so looking forward to that! whats everyone else doing??? my lil man has been kicking me like mad all morning! think hes gonna be a morning child aaargggg help im not a morning person! has anyone else got a gtt booked in?? i have mine in a couple of weeks! i know i have done it before but im not loking forward to it i hate needles! its bad enough they take blood twice in pregnancy let alone another time lol! 

Shadowrat- thank you so so so much for my blinkie i love it and thank you for the instructions on how to put it up! that was going to be my next question haha read my mind! your buggy sounds great and what a bargin! i bet its gorgeous! did u find it on ebay or is it off a friend! you sound really crafty making curtians! thats amazing im useless at that sort of stuff but i love one off stuff that nobody else has or personalised bits too i wish i was clever like that!!

waitingforbaby - im sure the bits you make for lincoln will be lovely! as i said to shadowrat itsnice to have stuff that noone else has n u must feel a sense of pride when u have made it and finished it yourself:happydance: also u can make it just the way u want it! its good if u have a theme! i had a theme with my second child (bumblebees) so it was really difficult gettin bits for him! i managed it tho! bless him we all call him bumble now! hes not going to like that when hes 16 haha!

all this crafy business is making me wanna have ago im that useless i wouldnt know where to start hehe! 

hope your all ok! :) 

looking forward to speaking to u all again soon

nic...x


----------



## nicnbump

oh yea forgot to say thank you cleckner04 i noticed you added me to the due date list!


----------



## tmr1234

i have to have a gtt at 28wks not looking 4wd to it thow


----------



## Mary Jo

me, too, my GTT is three weeks today, so I'll be 27+4. I don't care about needles and the like, I care that it's on a Friday morning at 9am. I work Friday late shift (5pm-1am) and like to stay in bed till at least lunchtime!

that was screwed today as well because I had a dentist appointment at 10, to get a filling replaced, but fortunately I only waited 10 minutes (last time I waited 45 mins) and the appointment only took 15 mins. The tooth was prepared last time and a temp filling put in, so she only had to take that out and put the new one in. And no anaesthetic this time, so it hurt in places but nothing too unbearable (well, fleetingly unbearable) - and no numb mouth for the next 3 hours!

Baby has been SO quiet the last couple of days, I don't like it. Though doppler says he's still in there...


----------



## overcomer79

Sorry that I have been quite lately. I hadn't done much buying yet. I won't do that until my extra money comes at the end of June. Might sound great, but I am working 2 extra jobs to get it!!! Cleck, OH went for the wall ideal of three blue and one yellow. James' kick intensity has increased greatly and he actually made me jump yesterday quite a few times. I am not used to it!! It is a great feeling to know that in the next week and few days I will be viable!! I get that wonderful GTT at 28 wks with my rhogem shot. What a fun day that will be!! I told OH he might want to take the day off for that one as it seems the earliest they have ever been able to get me in to my dr is 9:45 so it would not be worth him driving to another city to go to work for a few hours. I wish I could upload just the pics of what I intend on doing for James. I know its not a tradition cot, but my nephews seemed to sleep well in them (tho they were boring green haha). I wanted a crib/cot at first but our room is so small that I was afraid that it might be cluttered and OH HATES clutter! I will try later to put links/pics in if you are interested. Maybe someone can tell me how?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Aunty E

One week until I'm viable....EEP. I wish it would hurry up. Luckily, we're at a wedding tomorrow, then we're off to Rome for a few days on Sunday, and then it's my thirtieth birthday party. So I imagine the week will pass nice and quickly :)


----------



## smith87999

Shadow... you made me laugh out loud... that is sooo cute and hilarious with your teddy bear... I remember being so excited with the first baby...

This being the 4th time.. I have tubs to go through and it is feeling more like a chore... I haven't even started... but I know when I pull those cute little newborn clothes out.. I will be excited... it is just the getting motivated to do it bit...

I got the sugar drink so I need to do the glucose test in the next week or so... really really hate that test.... yuck...

Also talked to the doc about the contractions I had the other day.. she said a wild baby can cause your uterus to contract.. and this baby is definitely wild... when she put the doppler on to listen the baby kicked it hard every where she put it... she said "yep .. you've got a wild one..." great ... that is all I need with #4 :rofl:

I think the only thing we may have to buy this time around is a new infant car seat... ours is 6 years old and they say that safety is in question when they are 6 yr. old.. so maybe I will get to buy something new? :lol:


----------



## smith87999

And my SIL had her little baby last night... #3.... little boy Cooper Douglas... can't wait to see him today...:wohoo:


----------



## xarxa

...


----------



## xarxa

nicnbump said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> how are we all today? im feeling really really tired! im off to a bbq at my mums today so looking forward to that! whats everyone else doing??? my lil man has been kicking me like mad all morning! think hes gonna be a morning child aaargggg help im not a morning person! has anyone else got a gtt booked in?? i have mine in a couple of weeks! i know i have done it before but im not loking forward to it i hate needles! its bad enough they take blood twice in pregnancy let alone another time lol!

I went for a long walk with the dog today. We were out for about 2 hours i think. I'm beginning to regret it tho, cause my muscles are so soar. But atleast my back is happy.

Usually i get really tense on one side on my back, think i might be sitting crooked when i work or something.

It's such a great weather today. Finally some sun and heat and there is almost no snow left :D


----------



## overcomer79

Ok, I think I have figured this out...
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2









strollercarseat.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









packandgonursery.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww OC that stuff is soooo cute!!!

I'm gonna go easy on the spending on baby stuff for a few weeks now, as we are getting through our big baby list fairly well now, but our bank accounts are suffering a bit!! BUT saying that, I did buy the CUTEST little pair of 0-3 month pre-walker sandals in Tesco (of all places!) today :happydance: They are sooo cute, and they will go really nicely with the Monkey Suit and Dino coat and stuff hehe...

I didn't manage to finish the second curtain last night as I got too tired, but I'm going to try doing it now whilst OH cooks Normandy Pork for dinner (YUMMY!) 
Things have been a bit of a challenge today, as I've decided the time has come for me to try to use my wheelchair in the house as much as possible. The doors etc. are plenty wide enough, but I'm still getting used to the little intricacies of my normal daily tasks from down here in my chair hehe... 

Hope everyone is happy and healthy :D

:hug: to all,

Shadow x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and OMG, can I just say that Vincent is going kicking CRAZY today!! Really strong kicks, too, but it's lovely :D At least he isn't attacking my cervix lately *touch wood* !

xx


----------



## elly75

Ohh that stuff is so cute OC!

A colleague at my mother's work is giving us a bunch of baby things and apparently there's some baby clothes to go through. I hope to try and tackle this during the weekend but incredibly grateful for the assist. Less things to buy! 

Got the paperwork to book the glucose test (not looking forward to it) but that won't be till the 2nd week in May.

Have an ultrasound appointment today to see if the cysts have started draining on their own or no. I'm incredibly worried (broke down crying this week) but trying to stay positive. 

Shadow, hang in there with all the crazy kicking! Perhaps Vince will play football when he's little and is just practicing now?

Smith, congrats on the new member of the family! Sorry to hear that you'll be having a wild one on your hands.


----------



## smith87999

Elly... good luck on the ultrasound... hope all is well... :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

elly75 said:


> Have an ultrasound appointment today to see if the cysts have started draining on their own or no. I'm incredibly worried (broke down crying this week) but trying to stay positive.

Awwww honey :hug: Do try to stay positive! It's easy to feel overwhelmed with it all, I know! Good luck with the ultrasound, let us know how it goes won't you?
:hugs:

...and...


elly75 said:


> Shadow, hang in there with all the crazy kicking! Perhaps Vince will play football when he's little and is just practicing now?

...UGH! I hope not!!!! :rofl: LOL OH and I will, of course, back him up and support him whatever his life choices turn out to be, but UGH, I would really rather he didn't turn out to be a footballer :rofl: Hehehehe.....

:winkwink:

Shadow xx


----------



## leo

hi girls seems as if every one doing good. i need to stop buying to going a bit mad with buy and is hitting over bank balance hard. well ill be viable in 2 days cant wait take care xxx


----------



## elly75

Just got back from being out.

The technician at the hospital found the heartbeat and that the baby is on track as for delivery dates. I couldn't ask about whether the cysts had started draining or not but they said they'd give the results to my doctor (who I won't be seeing until next Friday).

It seems though at the moment, the pregnancy has been classified as 'high risk' which I"m not too sure what that means. Again, I have to wait till next week to ask more questions.

Thanks for the hugs and support, ladies. It is truly appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## poppymist

hey huni can you add me on i am team blue and due on the 05/08/09 thank you X


----------



## Mary Jo

OK, so after a couple of very quiet days, baby is now kicking away... and I have a pain in my bump, just to the right of my belly button. weird. I hate inexplicable pains, they still have the power to freak me out.

I just want to lie on my bed and feel baby move but I can't... he's all squished up because I'm at work. I FEEL he's being squished even though there's probably loads of room in there.

told another of my colleagues about baby - someone I chat to a lot - and she had NO IDEA. my voluminous grey fleece strategy worked!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL nice one MJ, your kaftan/tent/grey shirty thing has been doing its job properly, eh?!? :rofl: 


Ladies, ladies, the curtains are finished, and they look AWESOME :happydance: hehehehe

Who wants to see pics?! 
.
.
.
.

Hehehe!


----------



## ShadowRat

*sigh* nobody else around then? 

Well, I will post pictures anyway, and then admire them in here on my own :rofl:

...


----------



## Mary Jo

I want pictures!!! :D


----------



## ShadowRat

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1619.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1630.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1634.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1637.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/100_1640.jpg

... :blush: Ok, so there's quite a few photos of them, but I'm just soooo proud hehe...


----------



## ShadowRat

Yay! Thanks MJ! :D


----------



## Mary Jo

wow!!! they are gorgeous, Shadow!! I am extremely impressed... and I can see how they'll go with the cotside table, too :D


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL yaaaaay!!!!! 
:wohoo:

Thanks MJ *beams* :D

lol I know they are just simple tab top curtains, but I'm chuffed that I made them from £2 worth of scrappy material bits from the remnants bin LOL

I mean, I _could_ have bought a posh pair of curtains, but where's the crafty fun in that eh?! LOL :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww hehehe you can see my street out of the window in one of the pictures lol


----------



## ShadowRat

OK, enough of me babbling on to myself here, I'm off to bed :)

Hope to catch some of you in here tomorrow maybe!

Shadow x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

aw, Shadow, you ran away *grump*

I HERE. SOMEONE TALK TO MEEEEEEE. :D


----------



## xarxa

Great curtains :)

I'll have to wait until we move before i can start with that stuff. 

only 2 weeks left in this apartment now. It feels kinda stressful to be moving at this point, but i'm lucky to have a husband that takes care of everything. He's been packing for 5 weeks now...


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys not had time to read throw as net is playing up. hope u r all having a good wk end i have a new bump pic from today i look bigger in really life. black top is 22wks white top is today pleas excus the strech's
 



Attached Files:







25w5d.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 4









25w5.jpg
File size: 99.2 KB
Views: 3









22w5.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sam_Star

Awww TMR i love your bump!!! :cry: wish i had one that nice!!


----------



## tmr1234

sam_star thank you it dosent look nice to me lol it looks really big


----------



## nicnbump

hi everyone...

hope ur all ok and having a great weekend... bbq was lovely yesterday the boys loved it they love my mums garden as i havent go one its really hard to get them to come inside and when its time to go home theres always tears lol! 

shadowrat the curtians look fab! wow cant believe you made them yourself! totally amazing... 

tmr ur bump is great love it! i thought my bump was gettin big!! 

cant believe im 26 weeks pregnant now :S feels like its gone so quick and i only have 14 weeks to go... it jus seems to have crept up on me

has anyone else booked in a 4d scan or already had one? i had one at 16 weeks and im going to have another one at 32 weeks on my birthday as a special treat... im really excited about it and wondered what everyone else thinks about them... i have had a quite a mixed review some people think they are scarey... where as i love it i get a lil glimps of my baby before hes born...with my last preganancy i had one at 26 weeks and i can believe how much charlie looked jus like his scan...

nic...x


----------



## Pippin

Great curtains Shadow :yipee: I'm in a curtain dilemma as we have bay windows and we need black out curtains and it's SOOO expensive to go all the way around. Still thinking of a solutions but we'll get there.

Haven't had time to check in a lot recently so I hope you are all well. being back at work is killing me after Easter and I need a weeks worth of sleep to feel any more awake. Oh well half term in 4 weeks.

Love to you all. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Aww tmr your bump looks great honey :D You're a proper pregnant lady shape: It looks lovely :)

Thanks for all the curtain-praise ladies hehehe :dance:
I'm not doing too great today, lots of pain issues :( And as well as the various joint troubles, the round ligament pain is back :( I must admit, I've not been a very good girl when it comes to my physio exercises, but it is just so hard to do them when I'm already in pain or really tired or both :cry:

It's not too bad, though: I have managed to paint the first coat onto the nursing chair (was green and shabby, going to be white with primary colours picked out, like the cot-side cabinet :D )

Who else is about today then? Cleck? You've been quiet lately my dear... :winkwink:

:hugs:
Shadow xxx


----------



## Shiv

i'm here! Great curtains Shadow - the theme is coming along nicely for your nursery - I can't wait to see it when it is all completed!!

Pippin - i am struggling with 5 day weeks at work after a long Easter break!! still only 5 weeks left until redundancy day - so not long!! and 2 bank holidays in there!1

We are selling our car so today we cleaned and photographed - it really feels like we are saying goodbye to our youth - trading in an Audi TT (it's gorgeous) for a sensible family car!! I'll be sad to se her go!! now we just need to decide what car we do want!!

My DH is off out tonight so I am looking forward to a night in, with rubbish tv and perhaps a smidgen of choclate icecream!!

What is everyone else up to this weekend - the weather has tayed bright here which is a pleasant suprise!!

:hugs: to all x


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance: Hiya Shiv honey :D
Sounds like a lovely evening with the chocolate ice cream etc... *drools* ughhh... chocolate....
We, too, considered trading our lovely sporty car for a big sensible family car, but we just couldnt quite go through with it!! We have played around a lot now, and have figured out how to make it work for us with dog, wheelchair and baby and us! But then again, ours has 4 seats and a MASSIVE boot (It's a Ford Cougar: Lovely car!!)
OH has just had some work done on it and it is due for a proper service soon too: We will be keeping it for a little bit longer, at least, and we will see how well we manage when baby is here :)

As for my weekend: We have nothing at all planned! I am hoping to have the energy to do some arty crafty stuff, as I seem to have the passion back for that kind of stuff again! Other than that, feet up and resting off these nasty aches and pains I think!

:hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, and the weather here has NOT stayed nice :( lol it has rained miserably today! :hissy: I hope we get it back next week!! Hehehe

xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm here!!! Well, sorta - at work but being a bad MJ :D

Got home last night and Chris was acting weird and wouldn't say why... I was all worried and then he pointed to the ceiling - he'd fitted the new blackout blind on the skylight in our bedrom while I was at work and I never noticed!!! BAD MJ. *slaps wrists*

It was nice - but then at 5am I realised that we need blackout curtains downstairs, too... I got up to go to the loo and it was so bright that I thought I'd left a light on! See, we leave the living room door open at night for Betty, and the bedroom doesn't have a door on, so the light was flooding in the kitchen window (which has no covering) and the living room window (which has curtains but they don't have blackout linings).

Or we could close the door almost all the way and prop it ajar for Betty, that might work. SO dark in the bedroom though! It was lovely!


----------



## Sam_Star

hello girls!! 
Im having a teeny bit of a rotten day today i have an upset tummy (again??) and my youngest son has decided to go hyperactive on me, DH is at work and baby is kicking like her life depends on it!! 
But i'm loving watching her move!! 
Hope everyone else is aving a good day x x x x

P.s Shadow i LOVED those curtains i want to have a go now...


----------



## smith87999

Hey everyone... 

Shadow... love the curtains.. you are very crafty... :) and sorry you are having a bad day today... I hope you feel better soon...


Elly... always great to see the baby again... when do you see the Dr again? 
Keep positive... I will be thinking of you.. :hugs:

Shiv... ice cream sounds nice.... maybe some rocky road... I had a root beer float yesterday... delicious.... MMMMMMMMM

Sam_Star... living the life of a preggo mom... kids can be crazy and usually when you aren't feeling tops... :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Well ive finally settled him down it just really unfortunate that he has to have cbeebies on!!! :rofl:


----------



## Zoya

Hi Everyone...:hi:

hope you are doing well......
Shadow...i loved your curtain :happydance:..............well done........good job...........I also know a bit of sewing but I am a lazy person :dohh:

tmr you look great!!

I am having a nice weekend and enjoying sun :happydance:
did some shopping for :baby: and can't stop to stare them again n agin :D
have my scan on monday (doc said last time that she had 3d/4d scanner and will make 3d scan too :loopy:)
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, sorry i've not been around much. not been feeling too fab!! Doing OK today tho :D Far too much to catch up on individually but I have to say 

Shadow, fabby curtains, well done you :D Hope you are feeling a bit better now.

tmr, lovely bump hun :D

MJ, do you mind me asking where your blind came from? We have a velux window in LOs room and they all seem soooo expensive :D

Zoya, bet you can't wait for your scan, enjoy it :D

Hope you are all having a nice day xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Woohoo Zoya! 3d/4d scan sounds awesome! :D

Still exhausted here, but pain levels have gone down some, yay! 

OH has just totally rearranged the lounge so that things work better with my wheelchair, it is LOVELY now, I have sooo much "wheelie room" hehe!! He was lugging furniture back and forth as I changed my mind again and again about where things should be :rofl: at least I have a patient one eh?! The only downside is that Tweek the rat now has to live in the other room, as his cage doesn't really have a spot in the lounge any more :( But I will make sure I don't neglect him in there!

It's definitely going to be a pizza night tonight, as neither of us has any energy for cooking! What's everyone else eatin' today???

Shadow xx


----------



## Mary Jo

Vici, I got the blind from the Velux website. It was not cheap, £90 including delivery, but the skylight is old (put in when the house was converted into flats in the mid 1980s) and I wanted to be sure it was definitely for the right model of window. :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> It was not cheap, £90 including delivery...

:shock:


----------



## Mary Jo

Shadow, pizza sounds good to me, even though I'm not the greatest of pizza fans! I'm having curry, which has been in the freezer, when I get home. I usually have fried chicken & chips from the chip shop on a Saturday after work but I had it on Wednesday and didn't sleep well after, am thinking it's a bit heavy for the evening now. :( my stomach seems less capable of holding what it used to. oor at least it's less comfortable after. Chris is going to have left over frozen lasagne!


----------



## Mary Jo

ShadowRat said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> It was not cheap, £90 including delivery...
> 
> :shock:Click to expand...

I know. :hissy: But the idea of looking for something cheaper was too stressful... it was easier for my head to just buy that one. :(


----------



## Sam_Star

I really cant explain why but this little guy - :shock: - had me in stitches so thank you shadow xx


----------



## Vici

Mary Jo said:


> Vici, I got the blind from the Velux website. It was not cheap, £90 including delivery, but the skylight is old (put in when the house was converted into flats in the mid 1980s) and I wanted to be sure it was definitely for the right model of window. :)

Thanks hun, thats cheaper than some i've seen. Ours was the same (renovated from shop to bungalow in 1984). Does it have a pole to pull it down or is yours one you can reach?


----------



## Mary Jo

Vici, it's reachable by my OH but I have to stand on something. It used to be the corner of the bed but then we moved the bed. Annoying because I can't easily open the window either and it's getting warmer... OH doesn't want me climbing ladders but we need to get a small step.

It's not a high-tech blind, not remote control (that would be great!), but it's a nice, neat manual slide mechanism. I'm happy with it!

There'll be a code on the inside edge of the window that you can put into the Velux website and get a quote for the exact window model.


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> I really cant explain why but this little guy - :shock: - had me in stitches so thank you shadow xx

:rofl:

He's cute ain't he?! :shock:

Hehehe... xx


----------



## Sam_Star

I cant believe this has happened but my bourbon bicuit just fell in my tea and do you think DH would get a spoon -UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!


----------



## Vici

Mary Jo said:


> Vici, it's reachable by my OH but I have to stand on something. It used to be the corner of the bed but then we moved the bed. Annoying because I can't easily open the window either and it's getting warmer... OH doesn't want me climbing ladders but we need to get a small step.
> 
> It's not a high-tech blind, not remote control (that would be great!), but it's a nice, neat manual slide mechanism. I'm happy with it!
> 
> There'll be a code on the inside edge of the window that you can put into the Velux website and get a quote for the exact window model.

Thank you, our problem is we are in a flat roofed bungalow so our inside room have large ceiling velux's. Because of this we can't reach them so they need to be on a pole or remote controlled (hence the money!!!) Need a blackout one for LOs room without a doubt so will have to keep hunting :D Thank you :D


----------



## tmr1234

hiya lady thank you for beeing nice about my bump i feel huge!

well today iam in duble fingers 99days left wow can not belive it yay. 

and only 1 more week in 2nd tri 

have a nice sunday


----------



## andbabymakes3

Can I join august mummies? My actual due date is 2nd sept but she is coming out early by C section at 37 weeks...so technically I'm an august mummy! My little monkey is arriving around the 12th august, depending on NHS.


----------



## ShadowRat

Welcome to the group, andbaby! When Cleckner gets her butt back in here I'm sure she will add you to the front page list :D
May I ask why you're having a C-section? Hope all is well with your pregnancy! Are you on team yellow, or hoping to find out baby's gender before the birth?

:hugs:
Shadow xx


----------



## ShadowRat

tmr, congrats on double figures!!! I'll be with you in just 3 days!! I can't believe how quickly second tri is going by, we really need to start organising the move over to third tri soon, how exciting!! Remember how it felt when we all moved over here? 

...



ShadowRat said:


> Hehe isn't it big and scary over here?? Hope we settle in before too long :D
> 
> Shadow xxx




cleckner04 said:


> I know I feel like I'm the new student in school. :baby: But we will grow up soon enough!

:rofl: Look how far we've come, girls!! 

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday :D Vinnie's movements seem to have changed lately, instead of the quick little punches and kicks, he is squirming about a lot more for extended periods. I love it! Hehehe

xx


----------



## Pippin

elly75 said:


> Just got back from being out.
> 
> The technician at the hospital found the heartbeat and that the baby is on track as for delivery dates. I couldn't ask about whether the cysts had started draining or not but they said they'd give the results to my doctor (who I won't be seeing until next Friday).
> 
> It seems though at the moment, the pregnancy has been classified as 'high risk' which I"m not too sure what that means. Again, I have to wait till next week to ask more questions.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs and support, ladies. It is truly appreciated. :hugs:

Elly Hon we seem to have missed this post! :hugs: Glad everything is ok for now but sorry you are having all this trouble sweetheart. Hope the cysts have drained and I'll have my fingers crossed for you on Friday. be sure to let us know.

Morning everyone hope you're having a good Sunday, I'm still in bed :blush:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww Elly honey I think I missed that post too... "High risk" doesn't sound too good, but I'll bet all it means is that they take extra special care of you :)

:hug:
Hope all goes well and that those nasty cysts drain away!

xxx


----------



## andbabymakes3

Hi Shadow! 

I had a uterine tumour removed in 2006 which resulted in me having a massive scar on my uterus - basically from belly button to bikini line as the tumour was on the inside back wall (if that makes sense?). Consultant said there is a strong chance the scar will rupture when I start contracting, so they need to take her out before that happens. Think I will have steroids before to build her up a bit, but general consensus is that is the safest option for me and her.

I also have some rather large fibroids going on, so avoids any potential probs with that too. 

xx 

PS...I'm having a little girl! We found out as soon as we could - 15 weeks 2 days thanks to the beady eyes of my sonographer!


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls im so sorry to ba a pain but can i ask what is wrong Elly??
My LO has cysts on her lung we have to have tests and stuff next week just to make 100% sure that is the problem. Sorry to be nosy x
I've been feeling strange the last 2 days and my hubby says my lips keep going blue - is this normal or should i mention it to my consultant tomorrow??? Anyway hope your all feeling better than me have a lovely sunday xxxxx


----------



## Mary Jo

welcome andbabymakes3! :D

and congrats on double figures, tmr! It really is going fast, 3rd tri is beckoning... I get scared when I peep in there, it's all ladies giving birth and scary stuff!


----------



## Mary Jo

sam_star - I'd mention it to your consultant. yep. sounds scary! :hug:


----------



## elly75

Good morning ladies and I hope you're having a fantastic Sunday!

Have a chance to type up a brief note before heading out again (always seem to be so busy!)

What happened was that at my 19th week scan, they found some cysts on the baby's brain. However, I was told by both doctor and OB that this was normal and they should drain on their own. I'm hoping they do drain on their own. 

We had some really wild weather here yesterday! 100km/hr winds and such. Poor mom lost one of her trees (it snapped and fell across her lawn and driveway -- no damage to home or car). Scary though.


----------



## Pippin

Fingers still crossed for you Elly. :hugs:

My purchases of today :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







first oufit.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 2









511v9iMu+kL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6









51GV9fzTzIL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









41UVFa2MeAL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shiv

Lovely stuff Pippin - what pushchair is that?


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaawww cute stuff Pips!! :D
I was gonna get that bouncer chair!!! But I'm thinking I might go for the Fisher Price Link a Doos someone posted about a while ago: It is for baby - toddler, turns into a little child's rocking chair! :D

xx


----------



## Zoya

cute stuff pips.........:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

One of my friend suggest me not to buy too much.....isn't it difficult to stop us now :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Glad you like it girls :yipee: the pushchair is the Mothercare my choice4 in grey storm we've looked at loads but it's the best one for tall people like me and DH. The other make us stoop over. I'm trying to be good and I think no more clothes now just hospital bag stuff and breast pump. Oh and the cot matress forgot about that otherwise all is bought. Or at least enough to get by in the first month.


----------



## Pippin

Ok after my last post I actually got to think about what clothes I have bought and I'm finding it quite confusing!!!

I have this so far in size newborn or 0-3 months:
- 2 vests/sleeveless t shirts I think for sleeping??
- 8 baby grows with and without legs
- 2 shorts which I think are PJs
- 4 pairs of leggings
- 4 complete day outfits (what I call proper clothes like jeans and shirts)
- 2 bibs (but planning to breast feed for a far few months so may not need lots).
- 5 long sleeve t shirts/sleep clothes
- 3 short sleeve day t shirts
- 6 pairs of socks.

Now is that enough baring in mind family and friends will go mad no doubt, plus I'm a bit confused as to what they wear and when, a lot of what I have is like t shirt material and not proper clothes. Is that right for early days? I assume they get more grown up clothes later on. 

Any thoughts on this confusing matter of what clothes and when will be greatly appreciated :hugs:


----------



## elly75

Oh the little socks are so cute and the bouncer chair sounds like a great idea.

I remember the family having the jolly jumper thing which fit into the doorframe (it was used for a lot of my cousins, etc). Those things were really cool but guess they aren't allowed much anymore.

Pippin: With purchasing baby clothes, etc., sounds like you've got everything planned out. Likely some other folks will be buying some clothes and other little things for you though so I guess there'll be enough.

Speaking of hospital bags, really should get something set up soon...


----------



## xarxa

I feel like i'm the only one who hasn't planned anything yet. 

I've only got some clothes that i've gotten from relatives and such. I haven't even started thinking on buying a pram or cot or anything. 

We're moving in two weeks tho, and it would be stupid to buy alot of stuff before we move, but still. I don't feel the need to buy everything yet. It just feels so far in the future....


----------



## Pippin

Thanks Elly and congratulations on being viable today :yipee:


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies, hope you all have had a nice weekend. 22wks today :happydance:

We found a lovely new walk today so got lots of exercise. Though I am mega hormonal right now - I was wondering when this would happen!:cry:

We have been out house hunting this weekend again and saw an amazing old house with lots of original features which I am so excited about, it's a 'do-ur-upper' going to see it again this week - V. excited!



Elly good luck with the Consultant hope all goes well.

Sam Star hope you feel better, the blue lips sound a bit scary, def mention it to your Consultant.

Shadow hope you start to feel better too.

Pippin loving your purchases, Wow you are one organised lady the mention of hospital bags has in worried - when are we supposed to get those organised?

Hi andbabymakes3 :hi:


----------



## Pippin

I haven't started doing the bag hon just have it in planned in the back of my head (and on a word document). Want to get it done by 30 weeks though as I reckon any time after then could be possible and I'm an organized kinda person. Makes me feel less anxous about the whole birth thing!!!!


----------



## tillymum

Ok - phew I thought it was something I needed to do now. Plenty of time to organise myself so!


----------



## Pippin

:rofl: I got panicked when my friend said she had hers but I figured I'd do it soon ish. It's quite scary thinking about it as the birth bit terrifies me.


----------



## tillymum

The birth terrifies me too! I was having a little panic lying in bed this morning wondering how I'll manage with a tiny newborn as they are so helpless and fragile! :shock:


----------



## kaygeebee

So it's not just me that's scared of the birth? 

Tillymum, I've been mega hormonal this weekend too - and also hit 22 weeks today - maybe that's it? I burst into tears earlier because my mum dared to clean my grill ....... go figure!! 

My parents have actually been mega good to us this weekend - they've helped us clear out the room that will be the nursery, and also the garage - getting rid of all our clutter for us!  The house has sooo much more space in it now and we can start getting the work that needs to be done started .... we are having a new boiler and a new bathroom - both of which will have an impact on the nursery because the old hot water tank is coming out of there, and also we are moving one of the walls ...... eek!!


----------



## Pippin

I'm not so worried about that funnily enough it's the getting it out!!! I can't wait to have my little boy fall asleep on my chest. I have this little ideal picture in my head although reality it'll be very very different!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Wow kaygeebee you have been busy and about to be even busier, better to get it done now. We just have to clean the carpets, thought about new ones but apparently the fumes from the underlay are bad for baby. x


----------



## elly75

The birth and afterwards has me a bit flustered but have to take a deep breath and relax after thinking about it. :rofl:

You sound very busy, Kay!

Thanks Tilly and Pippin!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys hospital bag sould be done for u baby and birth partner for 32wks unless midwife tells u that u are likly to go v early. 

i dnt seem to have thet meany m/w appts i had 1 at 7wks 1 at 14wks 1 at 22 next is 28wks then its 32,34,38 then hosptal at 40wks dose this seem right with all urs?

we are going geting the pram this wk cant wait.


----------



## leo

hi girls just thought id share im viable to day so happy . how are u all x


----------



## tillymum

:happydance: congrats on reaching viability Leo :happydance:


----------



## xarxa

Grats Leo.

I'm in a super mood today, alltho i've only slept 4 hours. The weather is great and work is slow :)

Just looking forward to moving now, only 13 days left!!:happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. I have a lot of catching up to do. Morning sickness has hit me full force over the weekend so I didn't even turn my computer on at all. :sick::dohh: Now I'm feeling how just a weekend gone can make me miss alot!! So there will be alot in this post. 



nicnbump said:


> oh yea forgot to say thank you cleckner04 i noticed you added me to the due date list!

Your welcome hun! Just doing my job!! :hugs: I'm glad to see someone new is as chatty as the rest of us!! :happydance:



poppymist said:


> hey huni can you add me on i am team blue and due on the 05/08/09 thank you X

Sorry it took a few days but welcome to our little group hun!! :hugs:



ShadowRat said:


> *sigh* nobody else around then?
> Well, I will post pictures anyway, and then admire them in here on my own :rofl:
> ...

LOVE the curtains hun!! It's amazing that you could do that with no sewing involved!! Or did you end up sewing a few bits?! :happydance: I agree that where is the fun in just buying curtains? I'm overloaded with crafts at the moment and am loving every minute!! 



tmr1234 said:


> hiya ladys not had time to read throw as net is playing up. hope u r all having a good wk end i have a new bump pic from today i look bigger in really life. black top is 22wks white top is today pleas excus the strech's

Aww!!! Your bump is fabulous!! You can definately see the difference. I love looking at progression pictures. :happydance::happydance: I take my next one on Saturday so it'll be about six more days before you girls get to see it! :dohh:



andbabymakes3 said:


> Can I join august mummies? My actual due date is 2nd sept but she is coming out early by C section at 37 weeks...so technically I'm an august mummy! My little monkey is arriving around the 12th august, depending on NHS.

Welcome hun! Sorry, I'm not usually this slow at updating! But as of now, you've been officially added to our list! :hugs: 



leo said:


> hi girls just thought id share im viable to day so happy . how are u all x

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance: We are all getting so close it feels like! I can't wait!



xarxa said:


> Just looking forward to moving now, only 13 days left!!:happydance:

Your one brave lady moving while pregnant!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you when the time comes! I know moving can be stressful at times! :hugs:

To all of you girls talking about being freaked out about the birth and all of that. Gosh who isn't freaked out?! I've been there to see my friend give birth so I've been on the outside looking in as she pushed and all that. But I think seeing it in real life actually makes me MORE nervous about it all! Cause now I know how incredibly unpredictable it will all be. And than not even just the birth part, but having a tiny little thing depending on me. I have wanted this for so long that now I feel like maybe I had my expectations too high! :dohh: It's funny the things that go through my mind with this pregnancy though. I have this terrifying thought that 'what if my baby hates me?' :rofl: 

So on another note. Our crib arrived on Friday. DH and I excitedly opened up the package to put it together, when we noticed that two of the pieces were broken!!! :hissy: So I immediately called BabiesRUs and filed a complaint. The woman was VERY nice about it and she kept apologizing over and over. Long story short-A new crib should be here in the next week or two and the old one is being picked up off our porch by UPS sometime today. We also was given a 10% discount for our troubles and free shipping. So we ended up saving money! I am just thankful that I got the crib so early because if this had happened further along in my pregnancy, I'd be a nervous wreck right now that the nursery wouldn't be ready in time!


----------



## cleckner04

Wow that was a long one! :rofl: Now I'm off to sift through other threads on here that I've missed!


----------



## xarxa

> Your one brave lady moving while pregnant!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you when the time comes! I know moving can be stressful at times! :hugs:

I have a great husband who takes care of everything. My dad and my brother is helping with the actual lifting and a moving agency is moving all the furniture and they are also cleaning out the old apartment. it's probably gonna cost us about 10.000NOk (10NOK is about 1£) but its worth it. 

So don't worry about me, i'll just be pointing :)


----------



## tmr1234

Leo congrats on being viable


----------



## m_t_rose

Oh wow I just realized how close 3rd tri is coming for us August ladies. Less than a week for some. Does anyone feel like the last few weeks have just flown by.


----------



## cleckner04

Ugh!! Looks like today is a morning sickness day as well. :cry::cry: I just can't seem to escape it!


----------



## cleckner04

m_t_rose said:


> Oh wow I just realized how close 3rd tri is coming for us August ladies. Less than a week for some. Does anyone feel like the last few weeks have just flown by.

I still have two weeks myself but I would have to say that it has REALLY flown by. I take a bump picture every four weeks and I feel like I just took one. I just realized today that I am due for another picture this Saturday. It'll be my last picture in second trimester. Feels weird!


----------



## littleowl

Hi Girlies, Just wondered if anybody would like to be text buddies? Is anyone due around the 4th in the West Midlands area?
xxx


----------



## staceymy

tmr1234 said:


> hiya ladys hospital bag sould be done for u baby and birth partner for 32wks unless midwife tells u that u are likly to go v early.
> 
> i dnt seem to have thet meany m/w appts i had 1 at 7wks 1 at 14wks 1 at 22 next is 28wks then its 32,34,38 then hosptal at 40wks dose this seem right with all urs?
> 
> we are going geting the pram this wk cant wait.

I think with you second baby you dont see your midwfe as much. With first baby supposed to see her (in this area)
7,15,24,28,32,36,38,39,40wks

Second baby i think my MW said 7,15,28,36,38,40wks.

My appts are wrote down for 7,15,24,28,32,34,36,37,38,39,40wks so far. 

Also i packed my bag at 34wks & was still adding, taking things out & re organising it upto the birth.


----------



## smith87999

Sam_Star said:


> Hi girls im so sorry to ba a pain but can i ask what is wrong Elly??
> My LO has cysts on her lung we have to have tests and stuff next week just to make 100% sure that is the problem. Sorry to be nosy x
> I've been feeling strange the last 2 days and my hubby says my lips keep going blue - is this normal or should i mention it to my consultant tomorrow??? Anyway hope your all feeling better than me have a lovely sunday xxxxx

I think you should tell your dr... blue lips isn't a typical thing that I know of... and feeling weird too.... better safe than sorry....


----------



## smith87999

The dr. I see see you once a month until 30 weeks... then they see you every 2 weeks till 36 weeks and then once a week until you deliver... lots of appointments..

I actually took all three boys with me last time... they were like little monkeys all over the furniture... but I was surprised my blood pressure was still okay... :rofl:

Cleckner... so sorry about the morning sickness... that really stinks... are you taking aniything for it?


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls hope your all feeling okay today x
I had my tests done and the doctor "couldnt rule out" a hole in the heart and the baby definately has a Diaphragmatic Hernia her small bowel is in her chest they said that she is not in a good way but its looking quite positive! 
I had to have an amniosentisis which hurt alot!!
Thought i'd fill you in on the drama queen lol x x x x


----------



## Pippin

Sam_Star said:


> Hi girls hope your all feeling okay today x
> I had my tests done and the doctor "couldnt rule out" a hole in the heart and the baby definately has a Diaphragmatic Hernia her small bowel is in her chest they said that she is not in a good way but its looking quite positive!
> I had to have an amniosentisis which hurt alot!!
> Thought i'd fill you in on the drama queen lol x x x x

Aww does that mean she'll need surgery when she comes out? I hope your ok hon you sound quite positive which is good. When do you get the results of the amnio? Fingers crossed for you hon. :hugs:

Just wanted to cheer you all up with a few more purchases and the last ones for a long while. Someone had a go at me today :cry: saying she didn't and wouldn't buy anything until it's born as I didn't know what was going to happen. I felt really silly as it was in front of all my friends and especially seeing as I pretty much have everything I need. Really put a downer on my cute little purchases.
 



Attached Files:







clothes.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks pip, i'll get the downs results on thursday and the rest a week later. Im doing okay but i feel like my heart has been given a good thump!!


----------



## Pippin

Sam_Star said:


> Thanks pip, i'll get the downs results on thursday and the rest a week later. Im doing okay but i feel like my heart has been given a good thump!!

Aww I bet it has hon take time out for yourself and the little one :hugs:


----------



## m_t_rose

Those are the most adorable clothes I have seen. I can't find anything really cute for a boy like those. I am getting my nursery furniture on friday and then OH will help me set it up and that will be the last of him being allowed in the nursery until the baby is here.


----------



## Pippin

m_t_rose said:


> Those are the most adorable clothes I have seen. I can't find anything really cute for a boy like those. I am getting my nursery furniture on friday and then OH will help me set it up and that will be the last of him being allowed in the nursery until the baby is here.

Yer they are cute aren't they. I think you just have to buy stuff when you see it. There is so much more choice for girls but there are some if you look around. I'm going to stop buying now. :blush:


----------



## m_t_rose

I haven't been brave enough to post a bump picture yet but I will now. 

First one was taken at 15 Weeks
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P2260161.jpg

Taken at 21 Weeks
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4080225.jpg


----------



## Pippin

That's a lovely bump hon, be brave it's gorgeous!


----------



## andbabymakes3

Wow, I have just realised...I'm almost 22 weeks and havent taken an actual bump pic yet. Have pics of me and OH, but none where bump is the focus! Guess I'd better start hey, this pregnancy malarkey is flying by!


----------



## HeidiLSparks

Such a cute bump girl, you look GREAT


----------



## overcomer79

Oh wow, I just booked my child birthing classes today. I am really starting to get freaked out. They don't start until June but I am glad as their next available classes aren't until sept...phew...almost waited too long!!!


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> Cleckner... so sorry about the morning sickness... that really stinks... are you taking aniything for it?

I do have anti-nausea meds but it's hard for them to get into my system when I just throw them back up. :dohh: Thankfully it is only in mornings that this is all happening so once I get over the hump I feel better for the rest of the day.


----------



## andbabymakes3

My lickle bump today! First pic I have taken.


----------



## cleckner04

m_t_rose- Love the bump hun! There's no reason to be shy in here! And you look fabulous!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

andbabymakes3 said:


> My lickle bump today! First pic I have taken.

Ooo you look fab as well!! :happydance: I can't wait to take my next bump picture now.


----------



## jelr

Hey girls sorry I haven't been on all week, but I'm just really tired and have been in the worst form ever and I dont know why, think I'm just extra hormonal at the minute.

Well there are too may of you to cach up with and reply to everyone, so I'm just gonna reply to the very few I can remember - Sorry.

Shadow: I love the curtains, sorry your in lots of pain at the moment and hope it all passes soon.

Cleckner: Sorry to hear about the morning sickness and I hope it passes soon.

Pippin: Dont mind whoever had a go at you, some people are just superstitious, you are organised and like to have things bought just because this other person doesn't doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it. You do what makes you comfortable.

Samstar: so sorry to hear LO is having some problems, stay strong and it is good that the hospital are positive. Is it you with the hole in the heart or LO - I know you had said about your lips being blue??

Elly: also really sorry to hear that LO is having problems, I really hope the cysts have drained.

MJ: Congrats on telling work, I'm delighted it went so well.

Well girls I cant remember off the top of my head anymore, but congrats to all who are viable on a few days left myself and cant wait.

Loving all the bump pics - you all look great and all the purchases are so cute.

I know what ye mean about the birth - I have been thinkin alot about it lately and it is starting to scare me to death and I have been thinking if my bits :blush: will ever be the same after.

Is anybody feeling like time is going slow again?? I think there is just so much going on from mid may and that I will never get to it. We are starting antinatal classes on the 13th - getting to 3rd tri and am back in the hospital 26th. It all just seems to be taking ages to get to them.

So I think we have decided to get the 3D / 4D scan, it is very expensive here in Ireland (200) but I dont think I can resist and we dont anymore scans here in Ireland so I dont think I can wait that long until I see my LO again. at least this way we get a DVD and I can play it over.


----------



## Sam_Star

jelr said:


> Samstar: so sorry to hear LO is having some problems, stay strong and it is good that the hospital are positive. Is it you with the hole in the heart or LO - I know you had said about your lips being blue??
> .

Its the baby with the hole in her heart well maybe! I forgot to mention that so i'm going to see my GP tomorrow x Thank you for asking x


----------



## jelr

Well the best of luck with all of it honey, :hug: and let us know what he says.


----------



## elly75

Let us know how things go! :hugs:

Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## tmr1234

sam_star hope evry thing is ok


----------



## smith87999

Sam_Star said:


> Hi girls hope your all feeling okay today x
> I had my tests done and the doctor "couldnt rule out" a hole in the heart and the baby definately has a Diaphragmatic Hernia her small bowel is in her chest they said that she is not in a good way but its looking quite positive!
> I had to have an amniosentisis which hurt alot!!
> Thought i'd fill you in on the drama queen lol x x x x

Sam... Why did they do the amnio.. will it tell them more about her heart... I am glad you are staying positive... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers..:hugs:

Okay... I haven't taken a bump pic yet this pregnancy... I guess I will do one today and post it.. that is if I keep the courage... you know this is #4 and my bump is not as cute and tidey as you gals...:rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Hey I got called 'rotund' today that made me feel special!!!! :shock: I guess they just meant pregnant although I am a plus sized girl so Smith you can't possibly be worse than me!!!! Post, post!!!

Thanks jelr :hugs: I shall ignore!!!!


----------



## overcomer79

Ok, this is sort of funny.

I teach lab at the university and today's lab was on radioactivity and radioactive decay. I have a small group compared to everyone else and the samples are not the violent ones either.

Mind you, I am the instructor, not the assistant. The assistant approaches me and says "I don't think you should be in here". LOL To make a long story short, the assistant kicked the boss out of the lab!!! :rofl:!!! 

He is a good assistant, the best in the bunch and I was fortunate to have him this semester as he took initiative on his own and was very comfortable with all the experiments. I didn't have any problems leaving my students in his care :).


----------



## Shiv

Hi Ladies, 

Sam-star - I hope everything goes well with your little girl and thatthe amnio results come back fine

Overcomer - glad that your assisstant is looking out for you - can't have you going gren with radiation now can we!!

Hello everyone else and all the newbies who have joined over the past few days x

As for me - well I feel exhasusted! I haven't slept for over a week now. I just can't get comfortable on my side (am a back sleeper prior to pregnancy) so I just toss and turn all night, which then gives me loads of time to worry about things, will I make a good mum? what sort of car should we buy? what am I gonna do when I finish work (in 4 weeks, eek!) etc etc and to make it worse my hayfever has reallyhithard this week so I have been sneezing all night!! I guess it is good practice for being up allnight with the LO - but I feel I shoudl be making themost of these months and sleeping lots!! I JUST CAN't!!!!

Sorry for the rant - i am am just so tired I could cry - apart from that everything is fine and dandy!!!

Hope everyone has had a good day x


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: Shiv! have you got a hobby you can start or do something for the nursery?


----------



## Shiv

Pippin said:


> :hugs: Shiv! have you got a hobby you can start or do something for the nursery?

I am really rubbish at anything arty or crafty (i wish I was more like Shadow!) however I was watchinga program last night and was almost inspired to take up candle making!! Random I know!!


----------



## Pippin

Ohh I've made many of them. It's ok if you use them but I never feel like lighting then after making them and end up with hundreds of dust covered candles!! Nice!


----------



## cleckner04

Shiv-I just read in my latest parenting magazine that we aren't expected to sleep on our side until 28 weeks. Because our uterus' aren't big enough yet to push down on the vena cava. In the article it said that this is an overly paranoid thing that some doctors say but that our bodies will know when we need to turn because we will get shortness of breath, dizziness, etc. I have been sleeping on my back throughout this whole pregnancy and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon. :blush: I tried the whole sleeping on the side thing, and like you, I couldn't sleep worth a lick. But now that I'm on my back, I get wonderful sleep every night. :hugs::hugs: I hope you get the rest you need.


----------



## Pippin

cleckner04 said:


> I have been sleeping on my back throughout this whole pregnancy and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon. :blush: I tried the whole sleeping on the side thing, and like you, I couldn't sleep worth a lick. But now that I'm on my back, I get wonderful sleep every night. :hugs::hugs: I hope you get the rest you need.

Me too!!! I occasionally wake up with numb hands but the blood soon comes back. It doesn't bother me really and I can feel baby more on my back and I love that hehehehe.


----------



## Pippin

Oh and I have a body pillow which helps loads. It's quite big so it's like three of us in the bed but it offers great support when I'm on my side. It helps hugging it to go to sleep.


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Oh and I have a body pillow which helps loads. It's quite big so it's like three of us in the bed but it offers great support when I'm on my side. It helps hugging it to go to sleep.

See, I went out and bought a body pillow too to try it. So far, no good. :rofl: It just doesn't work for me. I'm sure once I'm bigger, there won't be a choice but to sleep on my side. But for now, I'm being pretty stubborn about it all. Like you, I feel the baby move more on my back. haha. And that is always comforting.


----------



## smith87999

I use a body pillow in front of me... between my legs and under my belly... and I put a regular pillow up against my back... yeah... I take up a lot of room in the bed... but I am very comfortable... feel like I am sleeping between to marshmellows...:rofl: 

I also still sleep on my back sometimes too... I think your body will tell you when it isn't good anymore...


----------



## smith87999

Cleckner... how are you feeling today... better I hope...


----------



## cleckner04

smith87999 said:


> Cleckner... how are you feeling today... better I hope...

Ohh yes. Today was actually the first day since Friday that I've felt good all day. Thanks so much for asking! :hugs:


----------



## smith87999

Okay... here we go.... Baring it all... feels strange to show the belly :rofl:

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/smith87999/100_1645-1.jpg


----------



## Shiv

Cleckner - thanks for that info - i think Iwill sleepon my back tonight - otherwise who knows what sort of crabby state I will be in tomorrow!!
I am glad you are feeling better as well - hope it continues!!

Great bump Smith!!


----------



## Loo

Hope everything went ok at the docs today Sam Star and that the amnio etc comes back ok 

I am also struggling to sleep on my side! The only problem I have if I lie on my back, is that if my bladder is full, it hurts much more than if I am on my side!

x


----------



## ShadowRat

Heeeeeeyyy girls! Feels like I haven't posted in here in an AGE. But you have all kept it lovely and chatty in here, it's great to come back to :D

Sam, I'm thinking of you honey and really hoping things continue to look positive for your little girl. Do let us know how it goes with the doctor (is that today?) :hugs:

Laura, your bump is LOVELY honey! For fourth child, you look amazing to me! I sure hope I look that good after just one! hehe 

My latest mothercare parcel came today :wohoo: It's the bath set and my ring sling! I've been practising all afternoon with the sling hehehe I think I've got it sussed now, there's so many comfy positions to wear it in, I can't wait to put baby in it! Jasper bear is a good stand-in, but no comparison, really :winkwink:

As for the sleeping thing, I mix up sleeping on my side and on my back generally. I do tend to get a bit breathless on my back, but it is lovely to feel Vince wiggling about in that position :D But I also have a body pillow to cuddle when I'm on my side. It makes it SO much comfier I think :)

I'm really looking forward to the big move over to third tri now :happydance: Apparently it's a bit boring over there at the mo (according to Georgie hehe) so we should get our butts in there and brighten the place up I think! 

Shadow xxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you everyone i had the MRI today which was okay but i wont get the results for a few days! I also had the results of my amnio back today (they did it yesterday) Elinor doesn't have downs syndrome but i find out if she has anything else next tuesday i cant believe that they came back so quick!! 
Smith the bump is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## smith87999

Sam- so far so good.. that is great news... now the wait is on... I will continue to pray that you keep getting great results... :hugs:

Naomi... I too am looking forward to moving over to third trimester... that means baby will be that much closer.... and that much bigger... :wohoo:


----------



## jelr

Samstar: I'm so delighted that the amnio has come back clear and fingers crossed for the other results, you are being so brave, well done.

Cleckner: I'm glad you are felling much better today and hope it keeps up.

Pippin: Yep I definitely think ignore them, this is your baby so you do what you feel is right for you. By the way what is a rotund??

Overcomer: That was so sweet of your assistant

Smith: You look fantastic, especially on number 4, like shadow I hope I look that well after this one he he.

Shadow: I will miss ye when ye start to move over to 3rd tri cause I'm the end of the month I will be a few weeks behind ye. How is the pain now?

Shiv: I know what you mean about the sleeping, I have been doing the same when I haven't slept with worry if I will be a good mum or will the baby be okay etc. and am finding it hard to sleep as I'm a tend to lie on my tummy to fall asleep and then move around during the night and am having trouble nodding off at the mo cause I can't lie on my tummy anymore as it hurts and feels like i'm sqashing LO. 

Loo: I know what you mean about your bladder being full, how is it the minute you are just about to dose off to sleep you always need to pee, typical aint it?

What way do the body pillows work girls, I tend to move around a lot during the night and move positions when I get stiff, I'm only guessing this is probably not the easiest thing to do with the body pillow, can anyone with one help?


----------



## Pippin

rotund
adjective
(of a person) plump.
&#8226; round or spherical : huge stoves held great rotund cauldrons.
&#8226; figurative (of speech or literary style) indulging in grandiloquent expression.

Nice HUH!!! I know I'm fat but really I don't need to be made out to look like a round cauldron!!! :shock: this is the same member of my department that asked when she could apply for my job (I'm her boss, yes, I said boss). That wouldn't be so bad but that was after me telling her I was pregnant, normally congratulations are your first words!!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

eeep, Pippin, that's a rude thing to say to anybody, let alone a pregnant lady!


----------



## Pippin

She is very very jealous of everything I have and do (head of dept, husband that loves me, family who care, money, baby on the way and a house not a bedsit). She's nice enough but very self centered, and I mean VERY. I wouldn't mind but there is only three in my subject department (l'm a teacher) and so we have to practically live together. I just have to pity her really as she's the one that's miserable. I look forward to having a break to be honest.

Wow sorry that was a rant but feel better now..... :hugs:


----------



## jelr

God pippin yeah the think the only thing for her is pity because if you didn't pity her I think you would want to slap her, sorry but she does sound very miserable and bitchy to be honest. .Thats an awful rude thing to say as MJ said and especially to a pregnant woman and also to ask for could she apply for your job instead of congratulating you.

He he you would never think I teach literacy once a week or that I work in co-ordinate adult education groups - I never heard of rotund in my life :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

hehehe it's not a word that I would use much either :rofl: poor girl, she can't help being bitchy. I just have to be glad I'm me and the only thing I have to worry about is being fat. I forgot to mention she struggled with anorexia for years which is why she mentions weight a lot. Anyway 2 months, 2 weeks and 5 days I'll be free from her for a good 10 months :yipee:

How are the rest of you ladies now I've had my moan for the evening??


----------



## smith87999

So I just looked into a 4D scan... 

3D/4D Your Choice Package $150 

15-20 Minute Session 
Limited Diagnostic Report 
4 Glossy Black/White Prints 
Your Choice: Choose one of the two following options below. 
1. DVD video of session set to music 
2. CD with 10- 15 images of your baby 
Gender Determination (upon request) 
15% Off any return visit during this pregnancy  

Since this is most likely our last baby I am so tempted... when will I ever be able to do it again... but my hubby is being really tight with the cash lately and I am sure he won't go for it... but it would be soooo great.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

smith87999 said:


> So I just looked into a 4D scan...
> 
> 3D/4D Your Choice Package $150
> 
> 15-20 Minute Session
> Limited Diagnostic Report
> 4 Glossy Black/White Prints
> Your Choice: Choose one of the two following options below.
> 1. DVD video of session set to music
> 2. CD with 10- 15 images of your baby
> Gender Determination (upon request)
> 15% Off any return visit during this pregnancy
> 
> Since this is most likely our last baby I am so tempted... when will I ever be able to do it again... but my hubby is being really tight with the cash lately and I am sure he won't go for it... but it would be soooo great.
> 
> What do you guys think?

Hmmm. I got the same deal, basically (except for the diagnostic report, they don't give medical information), and it was only $99. My session was probably more like 30-45 minutes, though, and she actually gave us six printed pictures instead of four. The DVD video is soooo amazing, though... I feel like that's the reason I got the 4D done in the first place (besides finding out the gender because of my doctor calling in sick). So, if you decide to do it, definitely get the video! In fact, I just sent out a copy of the video to my mom, who lives states away and can't really be here for any of this. (The place charged $10 per copy, but my husband and I, luckily, know how to copy DVDs ourselves, so it was free.)

If this is your last baby, you'd regret it for the rest of your life if you didn't get it done, I think. Trust me, they're amazing. I want to pop in my dvd now!


----------



## tmr1234

id love a 3d/4d scan but dnt think it will happen.

lovly bumps girls all coming on nice 

oh it ill with "man flu" so been taking care of him 

tacke care s


----------



## Zoya

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
99 days to go........OMG!!!!!!!!!.........dream comes true :yipee:

Had my scan on monday, everything was fantastic.....baby is already has 
his head down (so he is in a right position incase he has to come earlier...:happydance:...).........

And what.........we saw him opening his mouth and showing his toungh.....it was so cute.......:lol:

3d scan didn't work properly as baby's head was down so his face was touching my uterus wall...............will try next time in 4week.

how is everyone??


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm planning to get a 3D/4D scan... that package looks good Smith (it's more expensive in the UK *grump*). I heard yesterday that I will be getting SMP (statutory maternity pay), which I thought I *did* qualify for but was worried they'd find some loophole to crawl through, and in the event they did but I had already done my research and countered it with a link from the HM Revenue & Customs website handbook - all to do with me having "broken my service" over Christmas week, but apparently if you have worked the week before and the week following the week containing Christmas or Boxing Day, it counts as a week worked!! I was so stoked to find that out because it had been my fault I didn't put in for a day's holiday that week, put it in for the week before so's to get the extra £££ earlier - well, I hadn't looked into SMP then, as I was only 6 weeks pregnant - BUT the lady in payroll didn't know about this so I had to email HER a link from the HM Rev & Customs website, and thank god it's all ok!!!

So I told myself I'd get the extra scan if I got the SMP!!

Now I have to book somewhere. It'll be in London, week after next as my mum is down for a few days and my OH had said he didn't want to go (didn't want to take the time off work) so I asked my mum to go. Now of course he says oh well, go with your mum if you don't want to go with me!!! As though it was my first choice and my decision to not ask him! We talked about it a few weeks ago and as far as I knew, if I did it, I was going to be going on my own!

I said he can come with us if he wants but I am not going to disappoint my mum now by saying she can't come... either we all go or he doesn't. I know my mum will volunteer to step aside but I really don't want her to. And anyway, if I get the DVD (which I hadn't been sure I would because of the extra £££) it'd be cheaper than the cost of him taking a day's holiday (which he can put to better use once baby is here) and he can still see our boy moving, etc.

I'll be 27 weeks, is that a good time to go?


----------



## Mary Jo

Congrats, Zoya... another milestone! :D


----------



## Mary Jo

Ack, why do I get so panicked about sending a simple email to my boss? All I've done is let him know the date I'll be finishing work (July 11th :happydance: ) and let him know I'm not available to work the first week of June, and my heart is RACING with fear.

:( What is the MATTER WITH ME????


----------



## chacha7273

Can I join? I'm due on 13th Aug and I'm on team BLUE! So excited!


----------



## ShadowRat

:cry:


----------



## Shiv

Shadow - what's wrong?


----------



## overcomer79

Can this be right? I don't enter third trimester until June first? *shrug*

Shadow, are you ok?


----------



## Zoya

whats wrong shadow ??


----------



## ShadowRat

:( sorry to worry you ladies... I hope that it is now on its way to getting sorted out. I was getting hormonal and very upset over silliness, I suppose. I am just finding it very very hard to post in here when I am in constant fear of somehow offending people... It seems I managed it again, check out the August Bumps youngest in class thread for an idea of what I'm on about.

I've messaged two ladies directly in a desperate bid to stop them from finding offense where none at all is intended, and have had a really lovely reply from one of them, so hopefully it will soon stop. I'm keen to see what the other has to say, but I don't think she's online just yet...

A-stupidly-teary-and-hormonal Shadow x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

((((((((((shadow)))))))))

we love you. this all makes me so so mad. :( :hug:


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: Aww shadow! I could tell you didnt mean to offend anyone by the post hon :D
A lot of pregnant woman can take things the wrong way haha, trust me!!! We are all a little emotional in our own ways. ;)


----------



## ShadowRat

:blush:

Thanks girls...

x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Aaaaaaanyway! Sorry to bring down the tone hehehe!! I'm going to attempt a catch-up post :D

Sam Star: SO glad to hear about great amnio result, and that the MRI was bearable. I know it's not much fun being stuck in those huge noisy machines, I have had an MRI scan on my legs before and it's an 'interesting' experience! I hope the results from that are just as promising for your little girlie :D :hugs:

Jelr, pain is manageable :D OH is being wonderful and helpful and making it all much easier to cope with! How are you honey?? I know you had a very rough patch a while back: Is it still tough? Or easing off a bit? Hope you're taking it nice and easy my dear :winkwink:
As for the body pillow thing, it is a bit tricky when you like to move about a lot at night: You can sort of roll over with it, but I don't do that very often I must say. I tend to keep it on my left side, and if I feel I need it then I roll to my left side to use it. 

Pips :shock: Eeeeep! "rotund" isn't the best choice of words, is it?! Hehehe... And I must say, after seeing plenty of your pictures on facebook etc. you are most certainly not "fat"!! You are very well proportioned, I would say, and I'm sure you look gorgeous with your bump :D

OMG ZOYA!!!!! I just noticed that we've got 99 days to go!!!! I had been waiting for this milestone for ages, thinking about it and counting down all week, and now that it's here I don't even notice it till you point it out!!!

:D YAY for double figures!!!!! That's cheered me right up :D

LOL that'll do for a catch-up post I think :D Nice to end it on a more positive note!!! :happydance:

x x x x


----------



## overcomer79

I am so upset! Stupid insurance!!! They are upping my deductibles *from $150 to $600* starting July 1!!! Not only that, instead of having he 90% (they pay) 10% I pay, they are doing away with it and putting me in 80 20%! I am so upset right now and just feel like I could cry! Not only am I getting a pay cut, but now this! Usually they don't change insurance plans until October 1st! It is so unfair that they are doing this to me in the middle of my pregnancy!! I am sorry I feel like I have no one to talk to right now so am just venting. If I talk to OH about it, he will just stress me out over finances and I can't deal with that either!

Also, I have to lose weight to stay in the 80 20 bracket or they push me into the 70 30 bracket and offer me less benefits. I just want to crawl in a hole and cry. I am pissed off and think it is crooked and wrong but hey the government (state this time) can do what the hell they want do no matter who it hurts :cry:. 

Sorry guys, I just am in need of hugs right now :cry:.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

You poor thing. Oh my goodness. I am sooo sorry. That is soo unfair. I don't understand how they can just change it in the middle of your pregnancy! Jerks!


----------



## smith87999

:hugs: So sorry girls... it sounds like everyone is having a tough day... sorry to have to write and run... but I have to go...:hugs:

Shadow.... we know you and your heart... you are lovely... don't worry it will get sorted out...:hugs:

Overcomer... sorry about the insurance bit... they really piss me off... pay them a ton and they hardly pay a thing... sooooo annoying.... :Hugs:

Zoya... congrats on the wonderful ultrasound... :wohoo:


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwwww OC that really really sucks :( Is there no way you can appeal it or something?? Not at all what you need in pregnancy! :hugs: :hugs:

And I don't know anything about how it works over there, but I was shocked to hear this:



overcomer79 said:


> Also, I have to lose weight to stay in the 80 20 bracket or they push me into the 70 30 bracket and offer me less benefits. I just want to crawl in a hole and cry. I am pissed off and think it is crooked and wrong but hey the government (state this time) can do what the hell they want do no matter who it hurts :cry:.
> 
> Sorry guys, I just am in need of hugs right now :cry:.


That sounds ridiculous! What does your weight have to do with anything? Am I missing something??

Big :hug: to you honey, I hope you can work something out...

Shadow xxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> Ack, why do I get so panicked about sending a simple email to my boss? All I've done is let him know the date I'll be finishing work (July 11th :happydance: ) and let him know I'm not available to work the first week of June, and my heart is RACING with fear.
> 
> :( What is the MATTER WITH ME????

Awwww MJ I missed this little post!!! You are SO like me, I get just like that too... :hugs: It'll be fine, honey :D

x x x


----------



## Coffee

Hi girlies :hi:

Sorry i've not been around much lately. Been a busy bee at work and only had 5 mins at a time to have a quick look at BnB and we all know it takes longer than 5 mins to catch up on the August Mummies Club!!! :rofl:

Hope you are all doing OK. I am detecting a lot of hormones at the moment??! I've cried 5 times this week already for no apparent reason... maybe we're just all hitting a hormonal peak or something?! We should look back in a month's time at this and see if we are less hormonal?!


----------



## cleckner04

chacha7273 said:


> Can I join? I'm due on 13th Aug and I'm on team BLUE! So excited!

Welcome hun! You seem to have been a bit overlooked by all the chatter today but feel free to jump right in and talk!! :hugs:




Shiv-Did you finally get some much needed sleep last night?! 

Smith-LOVE the bump hun! Good lord you look fabulous! I haven't had any kids yet and I don't look even close to as good as you! :dohh:

Overcomer-I'm confused about how weight affects insurance?! Care to explain?? I'm sorry they are messing around with you! That is just crazy! Oh yeah. Random but I never mentioned it at the time: I LOVE that you guys went with three blue walls and one yellow for the nursery. :happydance: I feel like I had a part in that. haha. You should post pictures when it's all finished!! 

Shadow-We love ya hun. Enough said. :rofl::hugs:

MJ-I get nervous having to make a simple phone call, so you are definately not alone when it comes to nerves!! :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh yeah. Smith- I have my 4D ultrasound Monday. I figure, pregnancy comes and goes so fast that I want as much reminders later on down the road as possible. And most 4D places make DVDs so that is just the coolest thing to me. I think you should go for it! You'll always wonder what it woulda been like if you don't.


----------



## Shiv

Aw Shadow, I am sure it will sort itself out - we all love you and know you mean no offense!!It is a good job we aer a thick skinned bunch in here - I woud hate to have to watch everythign I said - I do have a habit of putting my foot in it!

Overcomer - I don't really understand about your insurance (I'm a bit dim with these things!) but I hope there is a way you can fight to not have it changed it October. you certainly should NOT be trying to lose weight while you aer pregnant!! 

Cleckner - I managed some sleep last night which is a mighty improvement!! Thanks for asking :hugs:

Who've I missed? probably loads of people!Sorry! Has anyone else found their memory has got a lot worse recently? i forgot words mid-sentence all the time - makes me look like a right numpty!!

ah Pippin!! you are not rotund!! You are pregnant!!

:hugs: to all those who are emotional (that just about covers everyone I think!). I think I shall go and eat (my favourite pastime!)


----------



## ShadowRat

Shiv said:


> It is a good job we aer a thick skinned bunch in here -

:cry: I sure don't feel very thick-skinned. The other lady replied... :cry:


----------



## Sam_Star

Awww no shadow i hope she wasnt mean!! xx :hug: xx


----------



## overcomer79

Overcomer-I'm confused about how weight affects insurance?! Care to explain?? I'm sorry they are messing around with you! That is just crazy! Oh yeah. Random but I never mentioned it at the time: I LOVE that you guys went with three blue walls and one yellow for the nursery. :happydance: I feel like I had a part in that. haha. You should post pictures when it's all finished!! 

:[/QUOTE]

Yea, so their entire thinking is if you weigh more, that puts you at greater risk for health problems and why should we have to pay...blah blah blah...
They aren't enforcing that until July 2011. I won't be effected if I am pregnant as that would be a "medical" reason not to lose weight. 

I think I may have (ok I did) reacted to the entire insurance bit as really all my care will increase by like 600 dollars. Still not what I had wanted, but also not the end of the world as I still have a job and such. 

In regards to the appeal, I don't see much of a way. It will work itself out somehow, just not sure how yet. I really appreciate your support and all. I just can't stand what the government is doing to its employees right now. How is pay cuts and decreasing insurance benefits going to help our struggling economy?

Ok rant over.

Thanks again :hug:


----------



## star-dust

ShadowRat said:


> :( sorry to worry you ladies... I hope that it is now on its way to getting sorted out. I was getting hormonal and very upset over silliness, I suppose. I am just finding it very very hard to post in here when I am in constant fear of somehow offending people... It seems I managed it again, check out the August Bumps youngest in class thread for an idea of what I'm on about.
> 
> I've messaged two ladies directly in a desperate bid to stop them from finding offense where none at all is intended, and have had a really lovely reply from one of them, so hopefully it will soon stop. I'm keen to see what the other has to say, but I don't think she's online just yet...
> 
> A-stupidly-teary-and-hormonal Shadow x x x

'
_
I know this should be said in a PM but I want others to see this isnt meant nasty! Thats not who I am, Im jsut one to speak my mind!
This all started when you made a small joke about our name, which yes we found offensive, we wouldnt dream of calling your name boring or sickening! but we did appreceitae the apology even though it appeared also offensive! Its not you its just the way you word things, sometimes they can come accross not as they are meant, sometimes you need to be more careful when typn then when you are speaking!
I have seen the mail you sent to one lady, and I have seen the mail she returned to you, I actually was quite shocked at the content of your mail, you went on about how you were upset and this so called rivarly which I have yet to see!!!
the ladys Pm I saw has taken on 2 of your posts out of 740 you have done, so I dont see hows thats hunting you down and finding offensive in *all* your posts, this isnt a dig this is an observation!!!

basically all i want to say is::_
https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd271/Jayesh1987/emoctions/truce.gif
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/bobbyy94/TRUCE2.jpg


----------



## Mary Jo

*shakes head*

Shadow, you are AWESOME. absolutely wonderful. you don't need to change a thing about how you post.

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Sam_Star

I AGREE!!!!! Shadow you are awsome and if you change one tiny thing then i'll cry :cry:


----------



## overcomer79

WHAT THE HELL HAVE I MISSED????

OMG!!! I just read the august bumps youngest in class and I didn't find anything to be offended about...geez...omg....

You wasn't saying that sept babies were "dumb" or "stupid" you was just saying that you didn't see the "limitations" that people worry about with the august babies!!

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## costgang

shadow, im not sure wat all the fuss is about either, ive read loads of your posts, ima bit of a lurker,coz i never know what to say, and you seem like a really nice person, thats all i wanted to say oh and :hugs: if you need them


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. I am going to completely change the subject now because it feels like there are crickets chirping in here. We all love Shadow. We will just keep it at that okay?! 


So I painted Emma wooden letters for a wall in her nursery the other day. I plan on using ribbon to hang them but here is how they turned out! I know it's just a dumb little craft but I had fun and I think they are pretty cute! :happydance:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08188.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

And everyone else was posting pictures of little outfits so I thought I'd post a few of my own! :cloud9::cloud9:

These are little dresses. They come with cute little diaper covers as well. I particularly love the ones with cherries on them. But I have a thing for cherries. I have a cherry tattoo on my inner wrist, so baby Emma will match her mommy when she's wearing those dresses. :rofl:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/DSC08201.jpg


----------



## Shiv

Cleckner - I love the EMMA you made, absolutley gorgeous and will look beautiful in the nursery! You'll be giving Shadow a run for her money with the crafts!!


----------



## cleckner04

Shiv said:


> Cleckner - I love the EMMA you made, absolutley gorgeous and will look beautiful in the nursery! You'll be giving Shadow a run for her money with the crafts!!

Thanks so much hun! I think I have alot of catching up to do before I get to Shadow's level of craftiness though. :rofl::rofl: Shadow puts us all to shame.


----------



## Shiv

Very quiet in here tonight isn't it? I wonder what exciting things everyone is up to!


----------



## cleckner04

It is strangely quiet! Hopefully that just means everyone will have good stories and updates for tomorrow. Our thread has been lacking in the chatter lately!


----------



## Mary Jo

Aw, CLECK!!! Awesome little "Emma" and the dresses are so so cute :D

As for me, I'm lying on the sofa, feeling baby kicking... have had a not good day, had the haircut from hell. Am kind of wishing I stayed in bed today! So am back at the hairdresser to complain tomorrow. (In case you're wondering why I didn't say somethig before I left the salon, well, I did think it was too short but figured they couldn't fix that... plus, I never like my hair when it's newly done, I always need to go home, stick my head under a tap and do it myself. Only this time I did that and I was appalled by how bad the actual cut was!!! So I called and said I was not happy, and they said to come in at 10 tomorrow.)

In more positive news, I made a Mothercare order the other day (10% off!!) and it's been dispached so I have nice things on their way :D


----------



## cleckner04

I'm so sorry about the haircut MJ. I hope they fix it up for you real good tomorrow. Just keep telling yourself that hair grows back! :hugs: 

Ooo you'll have to post your purchases up when they arrive! :happydance:


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, Cleck that is the one thing I am clinging on to... that by the time baby comes, my hair won't be so horrendous! And I haven't noticed it growing especially fast but I sure do hope it will... never before have I needed fast growing hair like I need it now!


----------



## cleckner04

hahah. I think we've all been there hun. Bad haircuts are the worst. :hugs: Especially if yours is short and there isn't much left for it to be fixed. :hugs::hugs: I'm sure they can come up with something though.


----------



## Mary Jo

My order isn't that exciting... but yes there will be pics to share... of a cot mattress, a wall thermometer, a baby medical kit (including snot sucking device!), a folding baby seat for the bath and a changing mat (which does have sheepies on it!)


----------



## Mary Jo

but it's half an inch long at the back!!! what can they do? it's too short for extensions!!!


----------



## cleckner04

oooo I dunno! That is quite short! Did you go to someone you don't normally go to? Were you there for a trim or a completely new look? 

I am always so nervous getting cuts. I have been growing my hair out for a few years now though so I haven't had a proper cut in quite some time.


----------



## cleckner04

I sure hope your getting a refund though!!


----------



## Mary Jo

It was a salon I've been to before but a different stylist. It had been 5 months since my last hair cut, so it was very long for me.. but I liked what had been done the last time so I tok a pic (the guy who cut it in Dec has left the salon now :( ). I said I liked it as it was in the pic but would like it a little shorter in the back. A LITTLE shorter...

So it's been totally ravaged. I feel like a shorn sheep. and it's a bad cut, too, like a child hacked at it with blunt scissors. :(

and yes I want a refund. Though it was only £20 (they had a half price thing on all cutting services till tomorrow).


----------



## Pippin

Bloody hell I have a power cut which means no internet for a few hours and when I get back on I see all hell has broken loose. 

Can I just say it's so easy on forums like these to take things the wrong way as emotion is very difficult to type and where in life we have the wink or the smile or even the tone of the voice, on here you rely on the written word, don't get me wrong this can and is very powerful, but we do have to give and take a little more and trust that we all mean no harm on here. Also one fairly major thing to consider, we are all PREGNANT and (maybe it's my turn to upset people here) we can all be a little over emotional at times, I know I am... constantly, but hopefully, as women we understand this and know where we are all coming from. 

Shadow babe don't change anything your a star :hugs: and I'm sure we've all put our foot in it somewhere at sometime. Always best to forgive and forget I say :hugs:

Now some good news for today....... my pram arrived and I've been test driving it around my house for the last three hours whilst waiting for the electric to come on :yipee:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin said:


> Now some good news for today....... my pram arrived and I've been test driving it around my house for the last three hours whilst waiting for the electric to come on :yipee:

:rofl::rofl:This made me crack up. I love that I'm not the only crazy person in this thread. When I got my baby swing in the mail, I put the dog in it and turned it on. :rofl::rofl: The same thing with the changing table. hahaha! And shadow has her little teddy bear for the same purposes. I just love it!


----------



## Mary Jo

I have a sheep who will be trying the cot and pushchair when they arrive!!

Actually, he may need to go to the dry cleaners before baby gets here...


----------



## cleckner04

Are you doing a sheep theme MJ? I forget who's posted what for their nurseries.


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, no, I don't have a theme, but I love sheep and have lots of them all over my flat :D I have bought a fleece blanket for baby that has sheep on though, and a couple of other things from Mothercare's Sleepy Farm range...

blanket and the matching changing mat

the big sheep is mine. my dad gave him to me a few years ago. he is called Shaun. :) but baby can share him if he wants.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Nothing all that exciting over here. 

I seem to have missed the drama again... perhaps I should consider myself lucky in that regard? Hope it's settled though.

I've finished (I think I have anyway) my baby shower registry! I've been informed that it'll take place at the end of next month. I told my mom and my sister which store I did it with so that they can look and see if they want to get anything off of it for me (they both live states away and probably can't/won't come to the shower). I feel like a lot of stress is gone now because I was worrying about what I'd get and so on. Then once the shower is over with and I've received whatever I get from my mom and sister, then we can start buying everything else that we didn't get. I feel much more organized now... and prepared... even though I don't have the actual things on there.

When I was doing my registry, I noticed this thermometer from the Red Cross that was in the form of a pacifier. Has anyone else seen or used this? I'm wondering if it works well. I think it's a WONDERFUL idea, but I don't know how well it works. I put it on the registry anyway though.

Also, I just noticed that I've moved up a box in my ticker! Time is flying by. Darn second trimester quickness.... :cry: but :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## tmr1234

Cleckner the pics of the emma and cloths are very cute

iam stuck on wwaht pram to get i like the silver cross 3d but oh wants 1 that faces u when in a pushchair mode awww its doing my head in. i was getting really down about it last night silly iknow. 

on a good note got my baby chair yestaer day oh seid dnt get it out but u have to have a play. 3 more days in 2nd tri then i will see u in 3rd tri.

when are we gunna start the thred over there?


----------



## Pippin

Well I haven't told you about my bear that Mum bought little pip :blush: he tries on all the clothes and sat in the car seat, he's about the right size of a 3 month old baby!!! It's his first cuddly toy (even has cute stitching telling you so on his foot) So soft too...... my Dad thinks having babies is like having dolls...... I'm nearly 30 and he's right!


----------



## Wobbles

star-dust said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> :( sorry to worry you ladies... I hope that it is now on its way to getting sorted out. I was getting hormonal and very upset over silliness, I suppose. I am just finding it very very hard to post in here when I am in constant fear of somehow offending people... It seems I managed it again, check out the August Bumps youngest in class thread for an idea of what I'm on about.
> 
> I've messaged two ladies directly in a desperate bid to stop them from finding offense where none at all is intended, and have had a really lovely reply from one of them, so hopefully it will soon stop. I'm keen to see what the other has to say, but I don't think she's online just yet...
> 
> A-stupidly-teary-and-hormonal Shadow x x x
> 
> '
> _
> I know this should be said in a PM but I want others to see this isnt meant nasty! Thats not who I am, Im jsut one to speak my mind!
> This all started when you made a small joke about our name, which yes we found offensive, we wouldnt dream of calling your name boring or sickening! but we did appreceitae the apology even though it appeared also offensive! Its not you its just the way you word things, sometimes they can come accross not as they are meant, sometimes you need to be more careful when typn then when you are speaking!
> I have seen the mail you sent to one lady, and I have seen the mail she returned to you, I actually was quite shocked at the content of your mail, you went on about how you were upset and this so called rivarly which I have yet to see!!!
> the ladys Pm I saw has taken on 2 of your posts out of 740 you have done, so I dont see hows thats hunting you down and finding offensive in *all* your posts, this isnt a dig this is an observation!!!
> 
> basically all i want to say is::_
> https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd271/Jayesh1987/emoctions/truce.gif
> https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/bobbyy94/TRUCE2.jpgClick to expand...

You mean you wanted a final pop the final say before posting a 'truce' image?

You know if any of you found member had said anything offensive you should have contacted admin and if you didnt there is no excuse to create an atmosphere.

Am I right in thinking this is over a group name girls have made up and possibly an image? :-s & the tell tales she said he said never helps any situation does it (referring to the pasting of messages by the looks of it). Also what has her post count got to do with anything? What is your point because ONE lady picked out 2 posts (in your words) doesn't mean there isn't or hasn't been any more concerns between members in the past.

**I would like to suggest anyone from the September thread who has been involved in this silly nonesense does NOT post on this thread now - If you have any problems PM me**


----------



## xarxa

I can't not comment on this drama business.

Personally i prefer people speaking their mind and beeing honest. If you take offence of something that wasn't ment as an offence then the problem usually lies with yourself and not the person who 'offended' you in the first place.

I don't believe people post to be evil. so one should always take a deep breath and really think about 'is this person really trying to offend me' before throwing accusations. 

I've noticed that this forum is unable to discuss anything because of it. People are unable to differ between the case being discussed and personal feelings. Meaning many get angry even if you just state a fact, doesn't have to be your opinion at all. I think this is very regrettable and is holding back alot of good discussions.


----------



## tmr1234

i just orded my pram talked oh round to geting the silver cross that i wonted :happydance:.

i find people from diff parts of the uk and the world talk diff so u r gunna get people taking things the wrong way even if it is not or is ment that way.
 



Attached Files:







8a5f_2.gif
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Coffee

Good morning all! 

oh dear, it has all been a bit controversial lately hasn't it! Shadow, come back hun - you've been ever so quiet and there's absolutely no need. We all love you so much - AS IF you could possibly offend anyone? Seems to me this has all just got a little out of hand and should be forgotten now. 
Have to say though - I love Wobbles! She's just always spot on with what she says! 

Cleckner - OMG i luurrrvvvee that cherry dress! It's absolutely gorgeous. I have bought a few things myself now and would love to post pictures but unfortunately i'm on my netbook and can't get my photos on here to post one. Baby Gap has the cutest stuff for little girls though - i could have bought the whole shop! 

TMR1234 - yaaayyy on the pram! I've been looking at that pram too and its really nice. 

Starting to get a bit concerned about the whole pram thing now as i feel like i should have bought one already?? Everyone seems to have theirs?? Me and DH just can't decide on one! Part of me wants to get a Bugaboo Chameleon but i've read such mixed reviews and can't decide whether they are worth the money?! Oh choices, choices!


----------



## xarxa

I think we have decided on Emmaljunga City Cross. But i'll have to find a store that has it first. Don't want to buy it unseen.

What are usual costs for a pram? This one is about 7200NOK which is about 830 Euro's.


----------



## Aunty E

I'm back! Looks like it's been a bit busy - Shadow COME BACK :)

Rome was luvverly, although there was a certain amount of staring at my tummy with that 'is she just a bit plumpy or is there a baby...' expression. And some strange german man in our hotel just pointed at me and said 'pregnancy?' I mean, what do you say to that? I smiled and nodded and sprinted for the lift. 

Our flight was delayed on the way home, BOO, and then we got back to find the cats had missed us so much they had left little rotting mice and birds all over the house and pooped all over our bed. BLEURGH. Was NOT a happy bunny. Thank heavens for the new mattress protector we bought after the last cat peeing on the bed incident (which resulted in a new mattress not four weeks ago). The mattress is fine, and that's the important thing. Poor OH was a bit stressed out though :(

We're not buying our pram for ages yet - we don't have anywhere to put it until our lodger moves out. And our friends who have a chameleon say it's great for offroading, but IMPOSSIBLE in town or on the tube or bus. They have a bee too, which they love for nipping about town. I wanted a Bee for ages, but the windoo sold me on the Loola.


----------



## overcomer79

Thank you wobbles!

I have found this site to be great and have enjoyed my new found friends and sisters to share my pregnancy with.

May I remind everyone that we are from different parts of the globe and what maynot be offensive to one group might be offensive to another.

That being said, we have all one common goal...to have beautiful healthy babies whether it be in august or some of us august mummies may roll over into september. There shouldn't be a rivarly here. We all love our LOs...no matter when they will be born!

Apparently I missed the name drama and I don't care to read it either. I love you all and think you all have a heart of gold.

Shadow, we love you dear!!! :hug:

That being said...can't we all just get along! ;)

xoxoxo


----------



## Mary Jo

My delivery came!!! :happydance: So have now have a cot mattress but no cot (should be delivered next week). I kind of want to take it out of the packaging and jump around on it, but I know I can't return it if it's out of the wrapper (and with pregnant woman damage!) so am restraining myself. 

Same kind of goes for the other things... I have a bottle chiller/warmer (to save me going downstairs every night in the middle of the night - it keeps a bottle chilled for 8 hours and then heats it in 6 or 7 mins), the changing mat with sheep I posted a link to yesterday, a matching room thermometer and the folding bath seat thing. The bath & nursery kit (which included stuff like the snot sucker, a digital thermometer, medicine dropper, etc) was not delivered but checking back on the last email I had it wasn't listed as having been dispached so am not worried.

Went back to the hairdresser this morning... after waking up and thinking, oh maybe I could get used to this after all. So the guy trimmed the bit off the back that he'd missed and trimmed some other bits that were not done very well, and we had a chat about how I can manage it, and I feel better about it all. It's still too short but heck, it's hair, it'll grow, and hopefully in a month it'll be perfect (rather than needing a trim).

And then I popped into the library and borrowed some books on labour, childcare and one for my OH on becoming a dad... I have looked around in book shops a bit but get too overwhelmed with the choice (what if I get the wrong one, etc) so library books are ideal for now. Have not really looked into the book on labour - it looks scary, a WHOLE book on the birth process... eeeeep. But I will get brave at some point in the next few weeks.

Have just realised, because I am having a week off work in the beginning of June, I have 5 weeks on, one week off then 5 back on and then I finish! It doesn't seem like a lot at all if I think about it in that way.

:D

Coffee and Auntie E - I also kind of wanted a Cameleon (my OH's sister has just bought one) but three things put me off - the weight, the bulkiness (big wheels, ok not huge but bigger than I can cope with, with our stairs) and the cost. So we're getting a Bee and I think it'll be ideal. Some people say their kids grow out of it quickly, and maybe that'll be the case for us, but for now this is what we need as we won't be moving somewhere with more space for at least 2 years. And when the wee boy is bigger, we can get a normal little folding buggy if we have to, one that doesn't cost hundreds anyway.

I liked the Loola and did consider it for a while (agree that the carrycot is a great option) but it was simply too heavy for me. :( We live on the second floor and I don't drive (am hoping to get going again after baby is here because we bought a car in Feb - failed test years and years ago and never bothered again because I didn't need to, living in London) so when my OH is at work, it'll be me taking baby out and carting the pushchair up and down the stairs. Also, we have practically no storage space so the Bee folding up small will help a lot.

Xarxa - there is such a range of different prams, pushchairs and travel systems available in the UK... you could spend £800 quite easily, if you bought a top of the range package that included a car seat, etc, or you could get basically the same package in a different range for closer to £300. The Silver Cross 3D pram that converts into a pushchair (no car seat), which I think is quite popular, is £335 at Mothercare right now; or the Bugaboo Cameleon is £620, but then you need to buy the fabric on top of that for £75; or the Bebe Confort Loola is £200 at the moment (usually £275) and then you can buy the Windoo carrycot for £170 more, again not including a car seat. My Bee, which I ordered from a small online shop, was £495 (4,830 NK, 552 euros) for the pushchair, baby nest, Maxi Cosi car seat and car seat pushchair adaptor, which was about £100 less than Mothercare's price for the same items.

My brother and sister in law live in Oslo and I think my sil ordered their first pushchair (for my nephew who was born in 2005) from Sweden. They might even have travelled to Sweden for it...


----------



## Aunty E

We're ground floor, so the weight of the Loola didn't put me off all that much - although I would have been if I lived on the second floor! I love my friends' Bee, it's so cute and light and the baby nest is gorge. I haven't decided on car seats yet, I might still get a package with the maxi cosi as well for short trips, it's just that we travel long distance quite a bit to see family, and stay over at the in laws, so the travel cot aspect is very appealing. I'm deffo getting mine from Ebay though, as you can get the Loola and Windoo ex display fairly easily and at a lovely discount.


----------



## cleckner04

Mary Jo said:


> Heh, no, I don't have a theme, but I love sheep and have lots of them all over my flat :D I have bought a fleece blanket for baby that has sheep on though, and a couple of other things from Mothercare's Sleepy Farm range...
> 
> blanket and the matching changing mat
> 
> the big sheep is mine. my dad gave him to me a few years ago. he is called Shaun. :) but baby can share him if he wants.

I love the little blanket and changing mat! VERY cute!! I'd say you have somewhat of a sheep theme whether you like it or not. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

tmr1234 said:


> Cleckner the pics of the emma and cloths are very cute
> 
> iam stuck on wwaht pram to get i like the silver cross 3d but oh wants 1 that faces u when in a pushchair mode awww its doing my head in. i was getting really down about it last night silly iknow.
> 
> on a good note got my baby chair yestaer day oh seid dnt get it out but u have to have a play. 3 more days in 2nd tri then i will see u in 3rd tri.
> 
> when are we gunna start the thred over there?

I was thinking I would start the thread over there on Monday. Does that sound good? I can move it now if I had to. 

Overall girls, just let me know when you want me to move it! We can all move really, I don't think anyone would mind!! I mean we can all at least talk in the August thread when it's over there. I plan on still checking up in second tri for a while though in those random threads.


----------



## cleckner04

xarxa said:


> I can't not comment on this drama business.
> 
> Personally i prefer people speaking their mind and beeing honest. If you take offence of something that wasn't ment as an offence then the problem usually lies with yourself and not the person who 'offended' you in the first place.
> 
> I don't believe people post to be evil. so one should always take a deep breath and really think about 'is this person really trying to offend me' before throwing accusations.
> 
> I've noticed that this forum is unable to discuss anything because of it. People are unable to differ between the case being discussed and personal feelings. Meaning many get angry even if you just state a fact, doesn't have to be your opinion at all. I think this is very regrettable and is holding back alot of good discussions.

I think this is very well spoken hun. Have I ever told you how much I like you? Every time you post it is just really smart. :happydance::happydance: You should write in here more often!


----------



## Mary Jo

Well, the mummies due on Aug 1st are 27 weeks on Saturday, so I say any time from now for the 3rd tri thread! I know I still have 12 days in here, but I'll happily post in both threads :D


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah, you know your right. I'd talk in 3rd tri. too. I think I'll move it within the next few days than. It can't hurt to move a bit early right?!


----------



## xarxa

cleckner04 said:


> I think this is very well spoken hun. Have I ever told you how much I like you? Every time you post it is just really smart. :happydance::happydance: You should write in here more often!


Thank you, i really appreciate that. :happydance:

I'm the kind that doesn't speak unless i have something useful to add.


----------



## ShadowRat

Heyyyyy lovely ladies!! How are we all today?

I've had a MUCH better day generally, though the weather lately has been wet and miserable, which has been making me a lot more achey and painful :dohh: But nothing too bad, I can handle it! 

:hugs: :hugs: Just want to say how totally awesome I think all of you are, you're all so sweet and supportive and I just love being an August mummy and sharing this exciting experience with all of you. :happydance:

I really agree with Cleck too: Xarxa honey, you should post more often: You seem to be a very clever and "together" lady, I always enjoy hearing what you have to say and often find myself strongly agreeing :) It's cool if you like to sit "in the sidelines" though! When you do have stuff to say, it's always nice to hear from ya :winkwink:

Cleck, that arty project of yours is SO cute! I love those beautiful litle letters for Emma's wall, they're gonna look so gorgeous in your nursery with the colour scheme you have going: It's gonna be SUCH a smart little room! How's the cross-stitch coming along now? I have never tried cross-stitch myself, it looks so awesome though I think maybe I should give it a go :D I'm ALWAYS up for exciting new crafty projects...

At the mo, I am finishing painting the nursing chair, which I think is gonna look dead smart :dance: I will take some pics when I get it finished to show it off hehe, I'm taking it slowly as it is getting hard to crouch down to see what I'm doing with this HUGE bump!!! Anyone else starting to feel properly BIG now??? 

MJ, I'm so glad you managed to get the hair sorted out a bit better :D It's like you say honey; give it a month, and it will likely be at the perfect length for you to do it as you'd like. Did the same guy fix it for you? You're so brave hehehe I don't know whether I could let a guy like that near my hair a second time! But great that he fixed it somewhat for you :winkwink:

All of the pram talk sounds terribly complicated!!! I'm glad that we got ours nice and early, otherwise I'm sure I would have been mmm-ing and ahhh-ing over the MASSIVE choice range available!! I think it really depends on a lot of factors as to which pram will suit you best, so it's not really surprising that they have such a variety out there!

Today we braved the masses and went to Exeter High Street (in the rain!) to try to find maternity clothes... BIG mistake :rofl: I didn't come away COMPLETELY empty-handed... I got one vest top!! It was pretty pitiful... I don't know why there seems to be such a weird selection of clothing out there these days! It's like, I know just what I'd LIKE to find, but nothing even comes close! But anyway, I decided that I could manage for a bit longer with what I have (3 tops, plus the new vest top; two light hooded jersey-type things that go down over bump, one long jumper that covers bump, three skirts and a pair of jeans! And my trusty PJs, of course, for around the house!)

BUT the day was much improved by finding the _sweetest_ little second-hand baby shop, run by a really lovely lady who helped us loads! We bought:

A Link-a-doos infant to toddler rocker for £20!! (Just the one I had wanted, nearly new, for nearly £20 less than I was going to pay online!)
A REALLY cute little green sleeping bag with "monster" feet and a little matching hat for £10
A fire-guard (which was on our list of essentials) for £10
A changing mat with little penguins on it (chosen by OH, not my favourite, but he likes it hehe! I figured it was ok to let him choose ONE thing for himself LOL) for just £4

:happydance: We're really pleased with it all! Especially the Link-a-Doos,I was amazed to see it in there!

Also, the nice lady talked to me about breast pumps: I really need an electronic one because of my hands (can't pump the manual ones) but the Avent ones are like £250 new! The lady told me about another type, called Medela, which she had used in some official NHS place because they researched it carefully and found it to be the best. And they are more like £50 new, so I'm happy! Going to look into getting one of those soon...

WOW this is turning into a long post, sorry girlies! I'm nearly done now, I promise :blush:
On the topic of moving over to thrid trimester, I'm happy to go whenever. I don't see there being any problem in us all moving (or starting to move) around the time at which the August 1st girls turn 27 weeks, but of course it is up to the lovely Cleckner, as she is the Boss of the List :D I must say, though, I am quite excited to be reaching that point!! Can't wait to set up properly in there hehe!!

Ok, I'm done now :winkwink: Sorry if there's stuff I've missed out... I've been reading everything and thinking of each of you lovelies, hope everyone is having a good day :)

Big huge :hug:

Shadow xx


----------



## Pippin

Good advice on the breast bump shadow, will go and look for one now. I still have my friends but I've gone off the idea of buying new bits for that after what you lovely ladies said. :hugs:


----------



## xarxa

ShadowRat said:


> I really agree with Cleck too: Xarxa honey, you should post more often: You seem to be a very clever and "together" lady, I always enjoy hearing what you have to say and often find myself strongly agreeing :) It's cool if you like to sit "in the sidelines" though! When you do have stuff to say, it's always nice to hear from ya :winkwink:

You guys really are boosting my confidence today. Suprisingly after my day today, I'm on top of the world. Thanx :)


----------



## ShadowRat

xarxa said:


> You guys really are boosting my confidence today. Suprisingly after my day today, I'm on top of the world. Thanx :)

:happydance: That's what we like to hear!! :winkwink:


----------



## ShadowRat

:shock:
OH says he feels like he's getting ill, says it feels like when he had the flu...
:shock:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Aunty E said:


> Our flight was delayed on the way home, BOO, and then we got back to find the cats had missed us so much they had left little rotting mice and birds all over the house and pooped all over our bed. BLEURGH. Was NOT a happy bunny. Thank heavens for the new mattress protector we bought after the last cat peeing on the bed incident (which resulted in a new mattress not four weeks ago). The mattress is fine, and that's the important thing. Poor OH was a bit stressed out though :(

Oh my! Did you have someone coming to the house to check in on the cats? My cats have never done anything like that, thank goodness, but I've never left them completely alone for any time longer than a few hours... there's always someone around to give them attention when they need it.


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Our flight was delayed on the way home, BOO, and then we got back to find the cats had missed us so much they had left little rotting mice and birds all over the house and pooped all over our bed. BLEURGH. Was NOT a happy bunny. Thank heavens for the new mattress protector we bought after the last cat peeing on the bed incident (which resulted in a new mattress not four weeks ago). The mattress is fine, and that's the important thing. Poor OH was a bit stressed out though :(

:rofl: LOL Aunty E, I must have missed this before... I'm sorry, but it really made me chuckle!!! Goodness, what a situation to come home to eh?! :rofl: Poor kitties... Poor OH... Poor you!! Hehehe

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Ohhh hehe W4B, great minds or what, I didn't even see your post till I posted mine! Hehe


----------



## smith87999

Well gals... I have been having contractions all morning... it is 1:30pm and I am laying on my moms couch resting till my dr appt at 3:10pm.... I am sure they are just braxton hicks... but they just keep coming and I never had braxton hicks with any of my other boys... so hopefully they will just check me out and I will be back home to report I am fine and dandy... please just say a little prayer for this baby that it is nothing more... 

It just makes me a bit nervous... which I am sure doesen't help things... 

Laura

Thanks gals... have a great day...


----------



## overcomer79

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P4300267.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 2









P4300268.jpg
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 5









P4300269.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 1









P4300270.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 0









P4300271.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## overcomer79

A closeup of the last one :)
 



Attached Files:







P4300272.jpg
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Waiting4Baby

smith87999 said:


> Well gals... I have been having contractions all morning... it is 1:30pm and I am laying on my moms couch resting till my dr appt at 3:10pm.... I am sure they are just braxton hicks... but they just keep coming and I never had braxton hicks with any of my other boys... so hopefully they will just check me out and I will be back home to report I am fine and dandy... please just say a little prayer for this baby that it is nothing more...
> 
> It just makes me a bit nervous... which I am sure doesen't help things...
> 
> Laura
> 
> Thanks gals... have a great day...

I hope that you and the baby are okay.


----------



## leo

hi girls heres a post of my bump this morning its not very good so sorry though it was about time i did sorry its not a good one xx
 



Attached Files:







HPIM0606.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sam_Star

Laura im praying for our LO xx
Can i have a bit of a moan??
I think the seriousness of Elinors condition has kicked in today :cry: i was looking at the pram i have chosen and suddenly thought "i may not need it" and immedietly burst into tears i think i've been pretty strong through all this but i really dont know what to expect. I keep thinking should i buy clothes, nappies, car seat, pram or anything because she wont be coming home with me straight away :cry: 
Im so sorry for lowering the mood but i dont know what to think anymore should i think positive and risk being thrown into turmoil? Or do i expect the worst and drive my self a little cookoo????
Plus i have been having mini contractions all day which are probably braxton hicks but everyone of them send my into a fit!! 
Sorry again for being on a downer xx


----------



## jelr

Sam_Star said:


> Laura im praying for our LO xx
> Can i have a bit of a moan??
> I think the seriousness of Elinors condition has kicked in today :cry: i was looking at the pram i have chosen and suddenly thought "i may not need it" and immedietly burst into tears i think i've been pretty strong through all this but i really dont know what to expect. I keep thinking should i buy clothes, nappies, car seat, pram or anything because she wont be coming home with me straight away :cry:
> Im so sorry for lowering the mood but i dont know what to think anymore should i think positive and risk being thrown into turmoil? Or do i expect the worst and drive my self a little cookoo????
> Plus i have been having mini contractions all day which are probably braxton hicks but everyone of them send my into a fit!!
> Sorry again for being on a downer xx

Sam Star honey you are not putting a downer on the post, this is what we are here for. You have been so brave so far it was bound to hit home at some stage and make you panic, but I think the best thing to do is think positive and all those good thoughts will be good for you LO.

Keep the chin up and we are all thinking of you hopefully you will get good results from the MRI which will help. fingers crossed hun. Lots of :hug: and you take the time to have a moan here when ever you want. Xx


----------



## jelr

smith87999 said:


> Well gals... I have been having contractions all morning... it is 1:30pm and I am laying on my moms couch resting till my dr appt at 3:10pm.... I am sure they are just braxton hicks... but they just keep coming and I never had braxton hicks with any of my other boys... so hopefully they will just check me out and I will be back home to report I am fine and dandy... please just say a little prayer for this baby that it is nothing more...
> 
> It just makes me a bit nervous... which I am sure doesen't help things...
> 
> Laura
> 
> Thanks gals... have a great day...

Fingers crossed for you Laura, I really hope your appointment went well and please let us know how you got on asap. hopefully it is only Braxton hicks :hug:


----------



## Ducky77

smith87999 said:


> Well gals... I have been having contractions all morning... it is 1:30pm and I am laying on my moms couch resting till my dr appt at 3:10pm.... I am sure they are just braxton hicks... but they just keep coming and I never had braxton hicks with any of my other boys... so hopefully they will just check me out and I will be back home to report I am fine and dandy... please just say a little prayer for this baby that it is nothing more...
> 
> It just makes me a bit nervous... which I am sure doesen't help things...
> 
> Laura
> 
> Thanks gals... have a great day...

Hey Laura,

I hope it's nothing, just a braxton hicks...is it sporadic? please don't worry too much. I will pray that it will be ok..take care


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Here's some stuff that I haven't bought yet, but I put on my registry! The rest are links because they're pictures you can zoom in on and I couldn't take the image from the website. Later I'll post with some of the clothes that I've already bought. (I felt left out not posting about all of my purchases... can't post the crib and dresser yet, 'cause husband hasn't made them yet!)

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...59CVRNIT5A9&coliid=I31HUZTMPZ2CGW&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...059CVRNIT5A9&coliid=IFFOZD6E4JO4F&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...059CVRNIT5A9&coliid=I9R5ATOEDAMVM&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...059CVRNIT5A9&coliid=I1O7M384C4BTQ&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...59CVRNIT5A9&coliid=I3QB14WD3XNEN3&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...059CVRNIT5A9&coliid=IMLR4CV52HG5E&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...059CVRNIT5A9&coliid=IKL9O0SCMLL3J&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...59CVRNIT5A9&coliid=I1US6QBQ5GU38M&bckreg=baby

https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...59CVRNIT5A9&coliid=I2YPKGDK56F1QJ&bckreg=baby


----------



## jelr

Well girls I haven't gotten though all the posts yet and am too tired to read them all so I have only gotten in a few pages from where I posted last.

Shadow: honey dont you change a thing, you are at the very heart of our August mummies club and we would be lost without you and love you to bits. :hug:
Thanks for your lovely comment, the pain is not so bad this week so hopefully it will stay that way for a while and have ordered one of the pillows so I will see how I get on with it. 

Overcomer: so sorry to hear you are getting hassle with the insurance and pay cuts - our goverment is doing the same here, I am goverment paid and we all now have to pay a pension levy for the last few months which inititally sounded great as people thought this was to help ensure the safety of their pensions as the goverment had to use the pension money to help out the banks, turns out it is not going near the pension fund and just to the goverment to help with the current crises and worst of all I am not perminant staff so am not entitled to a pension but I still have to pay the pension levy, so really it was a pay cut across the public section but a sly way of doing it. I would have no problem taking a pay cut in these hard times but say its a pay cut instead of calling it something else.

Cleckner: I love the Emma sign and the cute clothes.

Mary Jo: I'm so sorry to hear about your hair cut going wrong there is nothing worse and I really hope you are happy with it now you have gone back.

TMR: Congrats on the new pram

Shiv: Glad to hear you got some sleep.

Xarxa: I have to agree with the girls well done on the posts.

Aunty E: so sorry to hear about the cats and am delighted you had a good time in Rome, did I hear to say some time back that you turned 30 this week or was that someone else? Congrats if it was you, I hit it in June. 

W4B: I love the purchases

Well guys I am so tired I'm heading to bed, I know I still have to catch up on some of the posts, but I hope to do this over the weekend.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Here are some of my actual purchases so far! Those top three in the last two photos say "Mommy loves me" "Daddy loves me" and "Grandma loves me". The other two are just one stripey and one with duckies!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## overcomer79

Sam and Laura: I hope your LOs are ok.

I am sad to say that I have to say bye to my august mummies. LO is doing fine but the dog chewed up my glasses and the computer hurts my eyes too much. The EARLIEST I would be back would be June. It isn't recommended for me to get an eye exam during pregnancy so I don't know what to do. The last script written was three years ago and they generally will not "refill" them. OH is going to talk to my dr to see if she will write me a "new" script to hold me over as these did great for me. The frames are still intact but the scratches reflect light in all directions making it very hard to see out of. If the dr is unwilling to write a "new" script, then I won't be able to get an eye exam until my hormones get straight. ...


----------



## tmr1234

smith87999 hope it was just a braxton hicks:hugs:

Sam_Star hope u start getting some good news soon.:hug:

overcomer79 hope u get sorted with some glasses soon.


----------



## Mary Jo

Ack, overcomer! I'm so sorry to hear about your glasses... very much hope to see you back with us soon (in 3rd tri!!)

Take care, lovely. :hug:

Sam... and Smith - fingers crossed for you both. Thinking of you. Sam, don't worry about saying what you have to, it's a worrying time - please feel free to vent at any time, we are all here and listening and hoping for the best for little Elinor May and you.

W4B - awwwwwww, so CUTE! I LOVE the gorgeous little clothes! Squeeeeee!

Leo - awesome bump! I need to do new pics... maybe next week. :)


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh, Laura and Sam, :hug: girlies!!! Big, big :hug:.... I'm so sorry to hear that you're both having stresses. Laura, I'm with you, hoping that it is just BH and that doc will set your mind at rest. Do let us know honey: We will be thinking of you :)
Sam, sweetheart, like the others have said, you have been SO brave and strong so far for little Elinor, you are MORE than welcome to have a little rant about it any time you need in here: That's what we are here for my dear :) I'm sending you massive :hug: and I agree that you need to try to stay positive in this. Once that little girl of yours gets home, you are gonna want to spoil her rotten, I'm sure :winkwink: You're totally amazing honey, I have such admiration for your wonderful strength through this. We'll do whatever we can to help, stay strong my dear :D :hugs:
Loving the cute purchases OC and W4B!! :happydance: It all looks so cute and totally awesome :D OC, I'm so sad to hear that you need a break from us :( But don't mess your poor eyes up my lovely, take a well-earned rest and we will catch you in third trimester hopefully!! You will be missed though :cry: :hugs:
Jelr... Thank you sweetheart, you are too lovely :winkwink: I'm not going anywhere :D I love you girls too much! Hehehe 

Shadow x x x x x x


----------



## Aunty E

Well busy evening I can see! I'm thinking of little Elinor May, and hoping that you are finding the strength and support you need to get you and your little girl through this difficult time. Right now, she is in the best place she could be, with her mummy looking after her and providing everything she needs :hugs:

We still have a lodger, who fed the cats and chickens and changed the water etc, but apparently has no sense of smell and didn't look in our bedroom. sigh. I haven't seen him since we got back, as he works late and leaves early some days, but I'm going to ask if he was actually at home at all as the dead mouse (and his maggoty friends) stank.

Finished the last of the cat related washing last night, and actually I rather like that now the entire house smells of clean laundry and my bed is all fluffy and luvverly as my feather mattress protector and duvet have been in the tumble dryer. I slept VERY well last night.

Re braxton hicks, I've been getting a lot of tummy tightening, which I assume is a fore-runner to BH contractions. They're uncomfortable but not painful and my Mum says now is about the time to get them (and she should know after five pregnancies). I hope that those of you who are in pain with them feel better soon.

It's my thirtieth birthday on Monday, a bank holiday here in the UK (hurray) and so I'm having a party tomorrow night. I bought the BEST dress from Oasis, a couple of sizes large so that bump fits in, and am very excited by looking pretty darn funky in it. Will post piccies of me at my best, cutting-edge, I've lived in Shoreditch since before it was cool and oh yes, I'm 24 weeks pregnant-ness tomorrow. Have to make the cake tonight though, thank goodness OH is out :)


----------



## m_t_rose

This week my bump shrank so much!
First pictures are from 23 weeks
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4220259.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4300269.jpg

Picture from 24 weeks
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4300270.jpg

We got the change table yesterday and we are getting the dresser and crib today!!!
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4300272.jpg


Some clothes I have gotten
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4300275.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4300276.jpg


And the bassinet that we will keep in our room for the first bit.
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P4300274.jpg


----------



## ShadowRat

Aunty E said:


> Will post piccies of me at my best, cutting-edge, I've lived in Shoreditch since before it was cool and oh yes, I'm 24 weeks pregnant-ness tomorrow.

:rofl:
Awesome Aunty E :D Can't WAIT to see ya! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## smith87999

Thank everyone for the well wishes... I was just too exhausted yesterday to get back on the computer.... I had contractions alllllll day long.... some big some small and some close together... Doc said cervix is closed and long and thick (TMI :blush:) that made me feel so much better... 

I think that I just really over did on wednesday... and thurs morning... 

*Wednesday:* Preschool board meeting, mowed our large lawn, cleaned and weeded all flowerbeds, cleaned and rearranged our playground area, cleaned the house top to bottom, made dinner for the family, laundry through out the day, went to bed, (live on a dairy farm) 30 large bulls got out at 3:00am and had to chase them for an hour and a half... 

*Thursday:* Kids up by 7am... get Garrett off to school by 9am... aid call @10am (I am a volunteer EMT) and then planted things in a our large garden...stopped in my tracks because of constant contractions....


so she has told me to lay low for a week.... easier said than done...

She did a FM test swab to see if my body is putting off the hormones saying that I would deliver in the next two weeks... should hear back this morning... also tested for a UTI and should hear those results this morning too..

contractions have subsided for now... thank god... I hope I don't have them the whole time... I will be exhausted!!!!!!!:sleep:


----------



## Aunty E

Sounds like FAR too much to me, although I know how difficult it is to slow down, and I don't have any other children or a dairy farm to run :) Glad to hear Mrs Cervix is behaving herself though!


----------



## smith87999

So some of you will be headed to the third trimester soon... we are almost there... I can't wait... (**sigh of relief**)


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies, gosh so much has gone on since Ive had a chance to look in.

Sam and Smith Im hoping that your contractions stop and things settle down, fingers crossed here for you. :hugs:

Happy birthday Aunty E, great to have it over a bank holiday weekend too. Have a fun party.

Lovely purchases ladies, makes me think I should at least start picking things out!

My memory is like a fish at the mo so now that im typing i cant remember what I was going to say:dohh: Preggy brain!

Is the August mummies thread moving to 3rd tri next week??? Or will there still be a thread here in 2nd tri??? only im due right at the end of August so im still 4wks away from 3rd tri, so im a bit confused as to which thread to follow ... or will both still keep going!

Im loving feeling lots of regular kicks throughout the day. Funny thing is each time I try to watch my tummy move its like he knows and stops then as soon as I stop watching he starts up again .... just like Daddy never do anything on demand!


----------



## smith87999

tillymum said:


> Is the August mummies thread moving to 3rd tri next week??? Or will there still be a thread here in 2nd tri??? only im due right at the end of August so im still 4wks away from 3rd tri, so im a bit confused as to which thread to follow ... or will both still keep going!

both will keep going... this one will continue till we are all in third tri... but one should be starting in third tri any time now... :wohoo:


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you all so much for caring, shadow you made me cry :cry: in a good way lol!
I had the results from my MRI which showed the baby does have a hole in her diaphram and her bowel is in her chest but my consultant said that the lung capacity she does have is good so ive had some good news for once!!!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Sam_Star said:


> Thank you all so much for caring, shadow you made me cry :cry: in a good way lol!
> I had the results from my MRI which showed the baby does have a hole in her diaphram and her bowel is in her chest but my consultant said that the lung capacity she does have is good so ive had some good news for once!!!!

Is that something that they can "fix"? I'm sorry for questions... but I'm interested. Is it likely that she'll be okay, after a surgery?


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Whoa, smith! Take it easy! Sheesh! This is what I mean when I say "I don't know how other women do it!". I thought I overworked myself (and I did, really) just by cleaning the house as best I could one day, and then going to to the Renaissance festival the next day, standing and walking all day (I do have some weird injury going on with my right ankle, foot, heel, whatever, which is INCREDIBLY painful). 

Actually, that reminds me... there was a woman at the Ren. fest that said something about "I've been walking all day, so my feet hurt." and I turned to my husband and started _swearing_ about her and how stupid she was! :rofl: Oh, I was pissed! :rofl: So then I just started plopping my butt down in the grass whenever I got the chance! One time, a nice old man in a kilt came up to me and asked me if I was okay. I told him that I was fine, and he said "Well, I just saw you on the ground, next to two men, so I thought I'd see if you were okay!" (my husband and his brother were those two men), so my husband was like "She's pregnant."


----------



## Sam_Star

Waiting4Baby said:


> Sam_Star said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for caring, shadow you made me cry :cry: in a good way lol!
> I had the results from my MRI which showed the baby does have a hole in her diaphram and her bowel is in her chest but my consultant said that the lung capacity she does have is good so ive had some good news for once!!!!
> 
> Is that something that they can "fix"? I'm sorry for questions... but I'm interested. Is it likely that she'll be okay, after a surgery?Click to expand...

Yeah she should be okay after surgery but may be on oxygen for a few years after, she is looking at a 2 month stay in hospital after birth x x x
Thank you for asking hun x


----------



## Pippin

*Awww massive  to Sam and Smith *


----------



## ShadowRat

Sam_Star said:


> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam_Star said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for caring, shadow you made me cry :cry: in a good way lol!
> I had the results from my MRI which showed the baby does have a hole in her diaphram and her bowel is in her chest but my consultant said that the lung capacity she does have is good so ive had some good news for once!!!!
> 
> Is that something that they can "fix"? I'm sorry for questions... but I'm interested. Is it likely that she'll be okay, after a surgery?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she should be okay after surgery but may be on oxygen for a few years after, she is looking at a 2 month stay in hospital after birth x x x
> Thank you for asking hun xClick to expand...

I was wondering the same thing, thanks for filling us in Sam :D 
I'm sorry I made you cry honey!!! LOL at least they were good tears (right?) :blush: Just as long as you know how awesome we think you are :D I'm proud to be an August mummy with you hehe...

LADIES, Vincent Regan is SURELY going to be a kick boxer or something!!! :hissy: He is practising a LOT in there tonight... *phew!*


----------



## Pippin

Mine is having a wriggle today too Shadow although he's asleep now but I think he was sticking his foot out earlier as I had a small hard lump by my belly button which has now moved. So cute!!!1


----------



## Armywife

My little lady is at it today as well! Kicking sooo much and sooo hard! =D x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehe they are all having a party!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Sam_Star said:


> Yeah she should be okay after surgery but may be on oxygen for a few years after, she is looking at a 2 month stay in hospital after birth x x x
> Thank you for asking hun x

Oh, thank goodness! I mean, that it's not worse. Still it must be scary. I hope she's super strong and can be mommy's little healer! In other words, hope she has a quick recovery.


Lincoln's been practicing for his later years as a scrapper! I can just tell. He'll be in lots of fights! :rofl: His grandfather even commented on how he looked like a boxer! But, yeah, today has been an active day... so was last night. He started up right when I got into bed for the night. :cry: :rofl: I love the little guy. :cloud9: (I only just now read your post, Shadow, about Vincent! Sounds a lot alike!)


----------



## Mary Jo

Awww, Sam - poor little baby Elinor. :hugs: 

My boy has been twitching a fair bit tonight (am at work) - he is normally only really "kicky" when I'm lying down, which is quite a lot as I'm practising for if the docs ever say I need bed rest!!! (ie I am hopelessly lazy if I don't HAVE to do something ot HAVE to be somewhere)

But - I have had a minor revelation regarding my dreadful new haircut: it's not so bad with make-up on! See, I realised last night quite why I had this over-reaction when I first got home and tried to do it myself - it reminded me of a haircut I had when I was 11, which is now immortalised in the pictures that were taken when I started at secondary school. Looking back I simply loathe how I looked then, hair, size, shape, EVERYTHING... and this particularly short hair cut of the time had a short fringe as well, and when I got back from the hiardresser on wednesday and saw how the front bit (which should have been a long, sweeping side fringe) was SHORT... I sort of freaked.

ANYWAY... with enough Aveda anti-humectant cream to make it sleek and glossy and a lot of eye make-up, I no longer look anything like that fat 11 year old me. and my colleagues really like it, they say it's glamorous and stylish!!! (it really is the make-up, they're not used to it, I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times I've worn any since Christmas.)

So. :D I feel greatly better. and I may have some new pics to show off tomorrow... OH and I went out this afternoon for a walk and he took some in the park. I look enormous... crazy big I think for 6 months...


----------



## ShadowRat

Mary Jo said:


> So. :D I feel greatly better. and I may have some new pics to show off tomorrow... OH and I went out this afternoon for a walk and he took some in the park. I look enormous... crazy big I think for 6 months...

:happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :happydance: :happydance:

Piccies piccies piccies!!!!

:D

Oh, and add me to the list of "feeling crazy big for 6 months" !!!

:wave:

xxx

(lol, why don't they have a mahoooosive preggers smiley??)


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi ladies!!!

Impossible to catch up with this whole thread, so I'll just say love and hugs to each and every one of you that needs it. xxx

So I've had a really busy week ........ Monday I was away with work for an overnight stay - back late on Tuesday and was exhausted after hauling my luggage on the train...
Wednesday and Thursday were busy days at work and I had to work late to catch up, and then today I had a blood consultant appointment this morning, and back to work this afternoon. I'm very glad it's a bank holiday weekend now!!!

I'm still getting morning sickness ...... I feel grotty for a couple of hours most mornings, but 2 mornings this week I have actually been sick :( 

LO seems to be doing well - He/she has active days and quiet days, but I love the fact that I'm feeling pretty regular kicks now! 

My consultants have been chatting to each other about my delivery, and have decided that I have to be induced early after having treatment for my blood. They've said I won't be allowed a forceps or ventouse assisted delivery. They want me to have an anaethetist appointment to talk about whether I would be allowed an epidural or not. 

My worst case scenario is that I end up in an emergency c-section under general anasthetic, because they tell me that I can't have an epidural or spinal - I really don't want to miss the birth!! Still, I guess the LO arriving safely is the main thing. 

Sorry for the self indulgent rant!!!

Anyhow ......... so the August ladies start moving to 3rd tri tomorrow....... how exciting!!! I will probably be one of the last August ladies to move over - I sure will miss the ones of you who are gone sooner! I will keep an eye on the thread in 3rd tri and look forward to joining you later! :)


----------



## smith87999

Sam_Star said:


> Waiting4Baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam_Star said:
> 
> 
> I had the results from my MRI which showed the baby does have a hole in her diaphram and her bowel is in her chest but my consultant said that the lung capacity she does have is good so ive had some good news for once!!!!
> 
> Is that something that they can "fix"? I'm sorry for questions... but I'm interested. Is it likely that she'll be okay, after a surgery?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she should be okay after surgery but may be on oxygen for a few years after, she is looking at a 2 month stay in hospital after birth x x x
> Thank you for asking hun xClick to expand...

Sam :hugs: glad that your baby will be okay... and you are keeping a wonderfully positive outlook... that is awesome.. what a lucky little baby... :hugs:


----------



## smith87999

kaygeebee said:


> My consultants have been chatting to each other about my delivery, and have decided that I have to be induced early after having treatment for my blood. They've said I won't be allowed a forceps or ventouse assisted delivery. They want me to have an anaethetist appointment to talk about whether I would be allowed an epidural or not.
> 
> My worst case scenario is that I end up in an emergency c-section under general anasthetic, because they tell me that I can't have an epidural or spinal - I really don't want to miss the birth!! Still, I guess the LO arriving safely is the main thing.

Kaygee... wow what a roller coaster for you too... no matter what it will all be worth it when you are holding that little bundle :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

Awww Kaygee thats awful for you x x x Fingers crossed you have a natural delivery hun x


----------



## Mary Jo

Ack, kaygeebee... fingers crossed for you! but as you say, baby getting here safe and sound is the main thing, isn't it.

Now ladies... I just am curious - but my bathroom surely cannot be the only one the poo fairy is refusing to visit? It's starting to get me down! I mean, she's been a bit hitty-missy for ages - like, since December - but usually we have a very pleasant visit after a few days of disappointment, but the last few days... I'm about to cry. I eat All Bran and everything in order to tempt her.
 
What a meanie she is. :( Sad Mary Jo is sad. :(


----------



## Mary Jo

ok, some pics *hides*

can't quite believe the difference in not even 4 weeks - the first pic is from 21+6, the rest are from today, 25+3...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2437.jpg
File size: 85.7 KB
Views: 6









NicAdam5s.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9









NicAdam1s.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## smith87999

Nice bump pics Mary Jo... the bumps are growing at a rapid rate now aren't they... :lol:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Wow, Mary Jo, your baby sure has grown! (In a good way!) Half of me can't wait until four weeks from now to see what I look like... the other half is noticing the change in my acid reflux and wants the baby to move back down and quit squishing my insides up!! :rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

Mary Jo u look good.

august1st ladys start 3rd tri today!.

i got my pram yesterday took me ages to try and unfold it lol. put it all together and took it for a walk arund the house. iam in love with it.

rueben(son) came home with a sickness bug yesterday so been up almost all night with him. poor baby. 

2more days in 2nd tri wow it seems so close but so far


----------



## Pippin

Blimey are you guys moving already I'll miss you :hugs: I still have 3 weeks but that'll go quick enough.

Sorry Kaygeebee about delivery, by the sounds of it still could go your way, many hugs.

My bit of news, lo had hiccups last night for the first time and although it was really sweet I felt guilty as it was after I had half a glass of Rose wine. Maybe I won't do hat again :blush: he's kicking away nicely this morning though so he can't have to much of a hang over :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you are all well. I'm not back from my hols in Somerset. Had a fab time but lost my voice completely for 3 days as i've had a terrible cold :( Will get a good catch up soon as feel like i've missed loads.

Just as a quick question, can anyone explain what "rayon" material is as i'm looking for a dress for OHs bros wedding and i have found one that is rayon? :dohh:


----------



## Pippin

Rayon is a semi synthetic material which is quite heavy and falls nicely. It's not a nasty synthetic like nylon. Often it's mixed with cotton which is good.


----------



## Vici

Thanks hun, much appreciated :D This one is also mixed with cotton :D


----------



## Pippin

It'll be nice to wear and probably flattering. More silky than cotton on it's own but also breathable. x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gosh what ALOT to catch up on - not going to mention individual things but I see no reason why stress should be here where we all come to relax :D and have our time with our girls and our little babies :D

Is it sunny where everyone is?? what is everyone doing this weekend? I am at work atm :rofl: not being good though!! 
I won't try to catch up with everyone as I have just read about 30 pages :rofl: and if anyone is like me you know how forgetful things can get!!!
So who has there pram? I have bought mine and it is ready for collection, but we are moving next weekend so I am waiting for that to happen before we pick it up. I gave my engagement ring to Goldsmiths to be re-dipped as it is white gold and started to look gold - I have still not got it back - it went in on 4th April and would be ready approx 20th and it is still not ready :grr: I am so mad right now - a month!?! wth?? :cry: i want it back!!!! I miss it


I am caving I wanna know if I am having a :blue: or a :pink: now :rofl:


----------



## anglais_rozu

Can I join? :)

I having a boy and due on the 4th! xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

of course you can join :D and congrats on your :blue: :wohoo:


----------



## anglais_rozu

Thanks :D xxx

Hope everyone is having a nice day ^_^


----------



## ShadowRat

Ooooooh MJ your bump is GORGEOUS!! :D I think I may have to post a new bump picture today too, I am feeling like I'm looking "properly preggers" now, like you! I love it :happydance: Oh, and on the poo fairy, I think maybe I've stolen your poo-fairy visitation-time, I am pooing for England over here!! I'll try to let her go to you soon hehe... Not fun to feel all blocked up!! :(

Kaygee, I too hope that you can have a natural delivery. I'm the same; I really don't want to 'miss' the birth! I'm lucky, though, and have been told that as long as things continue to go this well for me and LO, I should be fine with a natural delivery :D I will keep my fingers crossed for you honey, but like MJ says, the most important thing is that your little one arrives safely :)

LOL tmr: Sounds like you're enjoying your new pram as much as I did mine when we got it!! But have you put teddies in it to push around yet?! :rofl: I guess that's a 'special' Shadow thing.... :blush: Teehee!

Hiya Jai_Jai, not seen you around in a while honey, lovely to have you back!! I agree about coming here to relax; it feels lovely to have the place back to normal now after all the stress. 

Welcome to the gang, rozu! Cleckner will add you to the list when she gets online, she's very good at adding people quickly!! :winkwink: Although you're near the beginning of August so pretty soon you can come to third tri with us!! :D May I ask where your username idea came from? Why "Anglais" ? (My mum lives in France, so we sort of think of ourselves as a French/English family hehe!)

Anyway, the poo fairy is about to visit so I'm off for now!! Hehe... Sorry MJ! :winkwink:

Shadow x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm noone else about yet today?

I couldn't help myself, and had to join in MJ's bump-pic-posting fun!!

Here we go... today (26+2):

In the first one, I was facing slightly more forward, and in the second the bump seems to grow suddenly as I turn more to the side!! Hehe...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/262d.jpg

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/262e.jpg

I must say, I really don't know where this bravery of mine has come from lately!! But we're all in it together, right?? :blush:

And this one is a crappy quality picture, but shows bump off a bit better from a distance I think...

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/262b.jpg

Ugh, I really need a new camera.... Do you guys like my kitty slippers though? They "meow" when you press them!!!

Shadow xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow!! Shadowrat you look A-MAAA-ZIIING!!!! :rofl: keep showing it off babe :D glad u should be able to have a natural birth!! 

I wish I could have the poo fairy a bit more!!

tbh I am feeling a bit rubbish today - tired, sick, dehydrated (jst keep drinking now) and I have a few cramps....should I be worried!?! :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

*giggles like a schoolgirl* Hehehehehe thanks, JaiJai!! :blush:

As for cramps etc... booo..... :( Definitely keep drinking as much as you can and maybe just rest it off, I'd say? What sort of cramps are they honey? Hope they ease off soon... I'm sure it's probably nothing to worry about. 

And I apologise for hogging the poo fairy! *releases her*

:dust: poo-dust for everyone!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Mary Jo

Oh, you do have to rub it in Shadow... :rofl: SEND HER TO LONDON!!!

As for your bump - wow, gorgeous, lady! And I am *so* jealous of your boobs!!! lord, I wish mine looked liike that. :D

thankee everyone else for nice comments on mine - I got home last night and saw the pics OH took and I was like - oh. bloody. HELL. I hadn't realised I looked like that, it's really sprouted over the last week. (Or maybe all the junk food is catching up with me...) anyway, it was a bit of a shock. wondering how I'm gonna cope when it's bigger still...


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww I hear ya, MJ.... I really don't know how it will feel to get even HUGER!! It's gonna be hard work, I think :shock:

It is a B-E-A-UUUUTIFUL day here, so I'm gonna go and put on my one single maternity vest top that I bought the other day (sigh) and head out to the park with OH and dog :D

Catch you girls later on x x x x x

(Oh, and everyone is welcome to a bit of huge boob... They look SMALLER than they are irl in those pics!! :rofl: They are HARD work... )


----------



## Vici

Shadow, where di you get that bra? :D I want one, it looks soooo comfy x


----------



## Vici

Had more of a chance for a proper catch up so here goes......sorry if i've missed anyone xxx

smith87999 - sorry to hear you've been having such a pants time, best you be taking it easy x

overcomer - hope you get something sorted, I am blind as a bat without my glasses or lenses so completly feel for you x

W4B - those clothes are sooo sweet :D

Aunty E - have a fab weekend and happy birthday for monday, don't forgte the pics :D

m_t_rose - What a great bump :D And I love that chaging unit, looks awesome :D

Tillymum - I was wondering that too, us late August gals will be getting very lonely soon :) Least we'll all be here to keep each other company :D

Sam - Sorry to hear about Elinor May but at least you can be prepared and know what to expect. They really do work miracles nowadays and its great to hear she'll be OK xxx

MJ - glad you're feeling better about your hair hun :D And what a fab bump :D

kaygeebee - hoping that you get the birth you want hun, everything crossed for you x

tmr1234 - hope your LO is feeling better soon and that it doesn't get passed on to you x

pippin - lol @ the hiccups :D Maybe your LO liked the rose :D Thanks for your help with the rayon, think I am going to get the dress to try :D

jai_jai - I've got my pram, its all up and in the nursery along with everything else. Once OH has put up the furniture i'll get some pics :D Hope you're feeling a bit better now :)

anglais_rozu - welcome, congrats on your august LO :D

Shadow - lol but it seems i'm sharing the poo fairy with you :D I've never been blocked up and I hope for you that are, that it stops soon (or starts up again :lol:) Your bump is absolutely fab hun :D Hope you had a nice time at the park :D

I have a question for you girls. Any of you with anterior placentas, when did you feel LO regularly. I think i may have felt 1 or 2 little pops but nothing else yet. Not too worried as I get to hear HB everyweek with the MW but i'd like a bit of movement before 3rd tri :D

Can't believe some of you are going now, suppose it makes it feel like the 3rd tri will be upon me in no time. Was only thinking today how fast this pregnancy seems to be going :D


----------



## Vici

Wow, that was long :D Sorry if i missed anyone :D


----------



## rubyrose

Hey girls!! How are you all?!

i found out I'm having an ickle......




BOY!!!! 

x


----------



## Vici

Woo hoo, congrats hun:blue:


----------



## rubyrose

Thanks! :) Was convinced it was a girl but am very happy!! xx


----------



## smith87999

Congrats rubyrose... boys are wonderful... :wohoo:

Vici... with all three of my previous pregnancies my placenta was in the front and I didn't feel my boys all that much... hiccups... and some kicks in a day.. as baby got bigger I felt more of the stretching all day... don't worry... baby will be okay... this time my placenta is on the back and this baby is moving all the time... it is nice but my boys felt so much mellower (probably just the placental cushion)and I enjoyed not being kept awake at night with kicks... I think there are pluses and minuses...:)

And Shadow... your bump is very nice.... you look fabulous!!!!! :)


----------



## Pippin

:hi: everyone. Please can someone stop me buying any more bits..... can you believe I was worried to by anything before :cry:

Great bump Shadow, mine is emerging nicely from my already ample waist line :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Pippen you are soo funny:rofl:... did you buy more today?


----------



## kaygeebee

Thanks for your kind words ladies - I'm feeling a bit more chilled out today, but I think LO has moved because I'm not feeling so much today. :( I want to feel those big kicks again!!!

Those bump pics are looking fab ladies!! :)


----------



## ummuthman

hey, i'm due 9th August


----------



## smith87999

ummuthman said:


> hey, i'm due 9th August

That is my due date too... it is a good one :lol:


----------



## elly75

Wow ladies! Didn't pop in for a few days and there are a LOT of pages to catch up on.

Please take it easy (that's what I've been told at any rate).

Do any of you find that you're moving slower now a days or feel much bigger? Yes, there are the bumps (nice pictures by the way -- lovely bumps!) but just feel very slow moving!

Oh! Went to the doctor last night (had an evening appointment so I wouldn't miss work) and got some news. The cysts that were on the baby's brain have now drained and everything looks clear. HB and everything else was a-ok.

My blood tests came back all fine and not considered anemic. However, the doc wants me to get a electrocardiogram and some other cardiac tests done just to make sure my heart is ok. This is all because of the blackout spell I had in April. These tests won't hurt the baby at all. So, I'll have to arrange an appointment at the clinic in the next town over for the tests.

For those who are moving over to 3rd trimester, we'll miss you but we'll be all seeing you soon I know!

:hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Phew! Took me a long time to get through all that. I really hate missing days on here but some days I just don't have the energy. :rofl: I have officially moved us to third. Feel free to chat in either trimester though! I know I certainly plan on hopping around! 

To the new girls-Don't feel like I missed you. Your names ARE on the list. But I only put them in the third trimester list as there was no point in updating this list too much when we'll all be over there soon anyways! :happydance: And welcome to our little club!

Well, I'm off for the night. I just don't have the energy this weekend. I've already taken one nap today and am thinking of taking another. I should have pictures to post by Monday though of my recent bump and our crib finally came and all that good stuff! 

Take it easy girls. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

Hooray, thanks for making the new thread, Cleck! And don't worry about taking time away from here... I know what it's like, I do read every day but sometimes I don't have the mental energy to say very much. Looking forward to seeing your new pics when you have them... :hugs:

Elly, that's great news about baby's cysts draining. Hopefully that'll be a load of your mind. :) Fingers crossed your heart checks are ok, too.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay girls. Here is my progression pictures! I don't think I've grown TOO much in the past four weeks. Maybe a bit rounder. Either way I just love adding a new progression picture every four weeks. :happydance: I can't believe this is my last picture in the second trimester! AHHH!!!


----------



## Aunty E

Yikes! Just got back from my party (having packed OH off to a club with his brother to get them out of my hair). Had brilliant time, although can't believe I'm thirty on Monday...jeepers. Anyway, as promised, me in my lovely dress from Oasis. I'm wearing it with cropped leggings (my legs were never that great) but you can't see. It's not maternity, I got it a couple of sizes bigger than normal, but it's fabulous and has tons of bump room. I think it will be very forgiving after the baby too!

I love that practically nobody in the bar we were in noticed that I was pregnant :) 

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/RomeandParty041.jpg


----------



## tmr1234

ShadowRat said:


> LOL tmr: Sounds like you're enjoying your new pram as much as I did mine when we got it!! But have you put teddies in it to push around yet?! :rofl: I guess that's a 'special' Shadow thing.... :blush: Teehee!
> 
> Shadow x x x x

i seid to oh i was gunna lend a doll off my nice and take it for a walk to the park :rofl: i asked my son to get in but he just seid mummy iam a big boy now i will push baby lucas but iam not getting in.nice bump coming on

Congrats rubyrosewellcome to team blue

ummuthman wellcome and congrats

elly75 iam glad all is looking good

cleckner04 ur bump is rounding off nice.

picked my cotbed yesterday my mum and dad are picking it uptoday and bringin it to my house yay cant wait but need to find a goot mattress now as dnt like the fome 1s as with rueben hes head made a grov in it and didnt like that. 
last day in 2nd tri yay! Lucas found my ribs yesterday and was pushing up all day felt like he was holding on to 1 lol
just seen i have moved up a box 2 more to go OMG it is getting close but i have to say i will be sad when its over as iv loved being preg this time. (dnt know if i will be saying that in a few wks thow lol)

have a nice sunday


----------



## KDG2008

hi, im due on 28th August and Would Be in Team Pink!!


----------



## Pippin

HAPPY VIABILITY DAY TO ME LADIES :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

And we are officially the oldest group in Second tri now that some of us have started to move!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

congrats pip


----------



## Jai_Jai

Shadowrat - it was mild period cramping that I had but all is ok now! Hope u enjoyed ur walk yday?

Vici - Thanks I feel much better now!! Hope u get to feel some kicks soon, it is flying by!! Ooooh and we we are due on the same day :wohoo:

rubyrose - congrats on your little :blue: boy :blue:

pippin - wow hiccups awesome :D what do they feel like? What have you been bying?? I am not buying anymore either I have bought too much :rofl: and :yipee: Happy Viablity Day :yipee: :cake: :wohoo:

elly75 - yes i am feeling slower, i know what you mean, suddenly notice bump more and feel uncomfortable sitting a certain way :rofl: Fantastic news about baby's cysts :wohoo: I bet you are so relieved :dance: Hope ur tests go smoothly hun let us know :hugs:

unmathman - welcome :hugs: you will love it in here :D

cleck - thanks for the new thread, cant wait to join 3rd tri but i will keep hopping anyway :D great bump pic too - perfect one to finish 2nd tri off with (i love the idea of wearing the same clothes everytime, wish i had thought of that - maybe next time ;) )

AuntyE- love the dress you looked beautiful :D and Happy Birthday for tomo :cake:

TMR - :rofl: Lucas grabbing your rib, how scary - hope it was not painful!?! need to see pics of cot when you can pls :D i love being preg too and hope it continues will defo be sad when it is over but so happy to hold my LO

EDG2008 - welcome and congrats on Team Pink :pink:

As for me I am packing aaaaaaaall day today as we are moving on friday :wohoo: I cant wait, but I hate all this packing :cry: it aches me too!! I have itchy tummy and there are a few spot things - DF said they look like bites!?! I am seeing mw on Tues.....I ill ask her!! have a fab sunday :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> HAPPY VIABILITY DAY TO ME LADIES :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> And we are officially the oldest group in Second tri now that some of us have started to move!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:

 :happydance: :dance: Yaaaaay!!! Happy viability Day, Pips!! :dance: :happydance:
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x​


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i'm feeling abit useless today. I'm usually a real hands on gal and DF is digging his pond and glossing the necessary nursery bits, neither of which I can help with!! Although I am in a very good mood as i'm a massive footy fan and my teams biggest rivals are on the way to getting relegated :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Off to mums for a BBQ in a bit :D

kaygeebee - hope them big kicks come back soon hun x

ummuthman - welcome to august mummies :D

elly - fab news about the cysts babe :happydance: I def feel alot slower nowadays, lol! Even getting up takes more time :D

cleckner04 - yay for 3rd tri but we will miss you. Make sure you still come see us till we're all there :D Fab progression and you're def bigger :D

Aunty E - you look fab. Glad you had a great party :D

tmr - i'm not going for a foam matress either as so many people have said they indent. Sprung seems the way to go :D

KDG - welcome along, congrats on your :pink: bump :D

Pippin - happy viability day hun, woo hoo :happydance:

jai_jai - I saw we were due on the same day, how exciting :D

Hope you're all having a good Sunday :D


----------



## kaygeebee

The big kicks are back!! Bubs must have turned over and had a quiet day yesterday!

I agree - I am so much slower now!! When I'm walking with hubby I keep having to ask him to slow down... :lol:

Hope you enjoy your BBQ Vici 
Cleck, loving that bump!! it's definitley grown! 
Aunty E - gorgeous dress!
Pippin - Happy Viability day!! Only a week to go for me to viability now!

Enjoy your Sunday ladies - off to try and catch up with the rest of this thread!!


----------



## smith87999

Jai-Jai... loved all your smilies... you inspired me :rofl:

Elly...that is wonderful news... :wohoo: you must be thrilled that the cysts have drained...

Cleckner... thanks for setting up third tri... I will be over soon and can't wait... \\:D/ and your bump looks great.... :)

I will keep up with all you gals too... can't just leave!!!! you are all so wonderful:friends:...

AuntyE... you really don't look preggo in that dress... good going... :thumbup:
and happy 30th.... 

Pippin.... :yipee: congrats on viability :dance:

:hi: to all the new comers... welcome to the group...:)

:happydance: I just noticed today I am in the double digits... only 98 days to go!! :happydance:

I too am slowing down... my pelvis has started to losen up and gets sore when I over do... the waddle is starting... and I can tell that my body is telling me to slow it down when I get to ambitious... I think I could sleep all the time... :sleep:

Sorry if I missed anyone... I am currently experincing baby brain :dohh:


----------



## elly75

Congrats Pip! :D

Hi to all the new folks and hope everyone's doing well.

Yep it's a big weight off my mind about the little one and the cysts draining. 

Cleck, thanks for setting up the space in 3rd Tri and hope to see everyone all gathered there. For those who are leaving fairly soon (or have already) don't forget to pop by and say a hi to the rest of us here, eh? :)

Ugh. That sounded too Canadian :dohh:


----------



## Aunty E

Wow, good news day today! 

Congrats Pippin on viability! And brilliant news Elly about the cysts draining :)

Double-digit-tastic for a few too! That's my next milestone, and I'm excited. And then it's not long until I can join everyone else in Third Tri! EEEP :)


----------



## Sam_Star

Happy viability day pip!!! 
Sorry i havent been around ladies!! ive been feeoluing really sorry for myself today so ive decided to crawl under a big rock and sleep for the remainder of this pregnancy lol x x x x Hope your all doing okay xxxx


----------



## pelican

hi - i'm due on 16th august and it's a boy... :baby:
can't wait to be a mummy :happydance:


----------



## leo

pelican said:


> hi - i'm due on 16th august and it's a boy... :baby:
> can't wait to be a mummy :happydance:

hi hun and welcome im due 17th this my 2nd im happing a boy 2:happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Shiv

Hi ladies - first of all :hugs: to Sam-Star!!

Congrats to Pippin on viability
Good news Elly on your LO.
Happy double digits to everyone who is there!
Welcome to the newbies

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend (and for those of you in England yay for having an extra day off tomorrow :happydance:)

My hubby felt the baby for the first time today :happydance: I have an anterior placenta so I wasn't sure it was ever gonna happen!! I also saw my belly move when the baby kicked which was pretty freaky!!

We are getting a take-away to celebrate (any excuse!)

Anyway - have a lovely evening ladies xx


----------



## Pippin

Thanks ladies for all your congratulations, it feels good to know little one has a chance now. We've also decided pretty much on the name Sam so doubly happy today. Could change when we see him but for now I'm really happy with that.

Elly great news on cysts draining :happydance:

Jai_Jai I have bought LOADS, too many clothes now although I think I'll use them all, nappy stuff bought, bath stuff bought including bath robe, all bedding bought, muslin squares, bibs and even a sun hat. I just need to get cot mattress now and my hospital bag. All the basics are bought :blush: It's so easy to over spend!!!!

Shiv great news on OH feeling movement, Sam goes a bit shy round his Dad but he's felt him a few times now.

:hi: Pelican

Happy double digits to all you lovely ladies, not long now for the rest of us :yipee:

Had a lovely day with MIL so all well and good :happydance:


----------



## Loo

Hello all

I've been away for a few days and struggled to catch up - but am very glad to see the chatter is back!! I won't reply individually, as the post would be 10 pages long!! but am glad everyone and their LO's are well.

Shiv and Vici - I have an anterior placenta too and my DH felt babe for the first time yesterday!! Its just so lovely to feel her and see her moving around isnt it?!

Am I the only one who hasn't bought anything for the baby yet??? I have started looking, but still feel like its early days. Have been interested in seeing which prams you are all getting as I am finding that the most complicated choice!

xx


----------



## Pippin

I bought the Mothercare mychoice4 buggy in grey. I love it but it's big, hope this doesn't annoy me!!! Picture below. Start buying hon it's great fun :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







511v9iMu+kL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Oh yeah! I forgot that I bought my travel system a while ago! 

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04988514000P?keyword=evenflo+journey&sLevel=0

https://evenflo.com/images/products/lrg4801886.jpg


----------



## Waiting4Baby

My husband had to figure out how the car seat worked with the base for me while I put the stroller together. :rofl: The wheels have little plastic hubcaps!


----------



## Armywife

Hi Ladies! I don't come in here often, i get so confused with all the different conversations - blonde blonde blonde:rofl:!!! Its just i realised before that august mummies are starting to move to 3rd! It feels so sad! I think we've all gotten to know each other better and bonded so much more than in 1st tri. I know we'll all be over there really soon but its still shocked me! x x x


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Pippin!! I think I am at the same stage as u although i think i am regretting buying as many clothes as i have as not knowing the sex......but i just got so dam excited :rofl:

We bought this buggy - well my Granny did bless her :cloud9:

https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-balmain/259793202/type-i/

although we didnt spend that much on it! :D


----------



## Pippin

Aww Jai_Jai great pram and I love the little stand idea and chair, very useful when going places. I was worried I had too many baby grows and stuff but I figured it wouldn't be wearing that many day clothes early on. Everything is just so soft and inviting, make you buy it :rofl: I don't want to wash them as I'm worried they won't be as soft but I know we have too.

Oh and the hiccups (I forgot to say) felt like tiny rhythmic kicks that went on for about 5 minutes, a few seconds apart, it was so cute. I put my phone on my belly and you could see it wobble every time it was adorable but I did feel guilty. I don't think I wold have noticed if I was lying down quietly in bed.


----------



## Vici

Morning gals, hope you are all fine :D My god i'm getting soooo fed up of not being able to sleep past 6am!!! Feel like i've been up forever already, was hoping to get some rest built up before LO gets here :hissy::dohh: Off to see my had and grandparents today in Norfolk which should be nice :)

kaygeebee - glad the kicks are back hun, LO must have been sleepy :D

smith87999 - i've got "the" waddle too :D but only when i start to get tired or my legs or feet hurt, DF knows now when i need to sit down as I look like a weeble :D

Sam_star - hope you're feeling better today hun, Big hugs x

Pelican - welcome :D Congrats on your :blue: bump. Are you a first time M2B? :D

Shiv and Loo - thats fab news, hope for me yet. Think I may have felt LO once yesterday so things are looking up :D

Pippin - Sam is a lovely name, well chosen :D Lovely pram :D

Armywife - Hi :thumbup: There'll still be a few of us here for a while but the transfer window has def opened :D

Jai_jai_ lovely buggy and prob the one we'd have gone for had we had more money lol :D

I know this may sound weird but I think we should find out everyones "proper" names as I feel like I should call my friends by their names :D


----------



## Vici

O and this is our travel system :D

https://www.baby-kit.co.uk/images/large_graco_vivots_butterscotch.jpg

Brought for the bargain price of £139.99 inc rain cover and matching changing bag :D


----------



## tmr1234

vici thats the same pram we had for my son 4 yrs ago.

iv got the waddle when i have been on my feet all day. 27weeks today so i best go and see what 3rd tri is up to see u over there ladys


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies hope those of you in the UK are having a nice Bank holiday - I didn't get up until 11am -(lazy lump!) making the most of my lie in's while I can!

Pippin - congrats on viability thats wonderful! Cant wait till I get there next week. So cool about the hiccups I hope I start to feel them soon. Sam is such a cute name one we considered too.

Hello to all the new ladies, good to have a few new faces around as people exit to 3rd tri!

Loo - I've not bought anything yet, though DH and I did get out at the weekend and start looking at what we need and the type of strollers we'd like etc etc, think we will wait another month or two before we start to buy as I still worry too much! Glad to hear your DH felt your LO move. A guy in mothercare advised us to go on the Which website as they give advice from parents on which prams are good etc.

MaryJo I love the dress - looking good, Hope you had a good party!

Samstar - Staying in bed sounds like a good plan, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 

I had a sharp pain on my bump in bed last night woke me up, LO was kicking away and still is so I know it's not anything serious - Is that what Braxton Hicks feels like?? I got a pillow and put it under bump and the pain eased, so maybe it was too much pressure?


----------



## tillymum

Another post but looking for your thoughts on whether i'm having a boy or girl?

Me and DH are convinced we are having a boy - We didn't get the gender confirmed so it's 50-50. So many people have said they think it's a girl so the doubts have started to kick in. So I though I'd list my symptoms so far and see what you think.

No real morning sickness - only slight queezyness from 9wks - 18wks.

Hair and skin are good and shiney.

BB's have only annoyingly gone up one cup size.

Alot of headaches/migranes.

Not put on much noticable extra weight around body other than bump

Totally off sweet things particularly in 1st tri, more into savoury and salty, and eating lots of fruit, dislike veggies. Went off fish (though i can eat it now again) and went of steaks and slabs of meat. Went off OJ, prefer to just drink water.

What do you think boy or girl?

Here's a pic of my bump at 23 wks.... those aren't stretch marks just marks from being in bed!


What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







23wks.jpg
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Loo

Thanks everyone for the pram pics and ideas. We are going to start looking. Vici how did you get yours so cheap? I heard about Which? too Tillymum.

Tillymum - I havent had Braxton Hicks yet, but I think they are supposed to feel more like tightenings than pain. Any experienced mums out there might know better though...

x


----------



## Loo

Well on the bump being all front it should be a girl....but those food likes/dislikes it should be a boy!! So not sure...

Whats your gut instinct?


----------



## tmr1234

i had all the same as u and having a boy totaly dif with my son and still had a boy


----------



## tillymum

Loo said:


> Well on the bump being all front it should be a girl....but those food likes/dislikes it should be a boy!! So not sure...
> 
> Whats your gut instinct?

Gut instinct is totally a boy - not feeling much girl vibes at all!


----------



## xarxa

My gut feeling was wrong, but it wont go away. Wierd.

I haven't really had any "symptoms" at all.

no ms, no headache, no nothing.


----------



## Sam_Star

Tillymum your instinct should be right mine was on all 3 of mine!! 
Im feeling so much better today thanks ladies ive actually cleaned the house from top to bottom had too take advantage while my spd wasnt to bad :rofl: 
I'll pop back in later to check on all my bnb friends xxxx love and :hugs: for you all xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Pelican-Welcome to the group! Your name has been added, but to the third trimester list. Mostly because I am lazy and since we are almost done with second trimester, there is really no point in updating that list as well. :rofl::rofl:

Pippin- Congrats on Viability!!!! :happydance::happydance:

AuntyE- You look fabulous hun! I hope you enjoyed your night out! 

Sam_Star- How are you sweetie? Massive :hugs::hug::hugs: to you. Although I'm not a really religious person, I've sent up a few prayers for you and LO. I know your going through a tough time and I wish more could be said to help. 

Loo- There is nothing wrong with not buying yet! I find that I was just too excited NOT to buy things. :rofl::rofl: But now I keep thinking what am I going to do when it comes to nesting time because I've been nesting the whole pregnancy!

Vici- I agree it's hard to picture us all being such good friends and most of us not knowing eachothers real names. I only know a few girls names through facebook and chatting. Mine is Samantha though! :happydance:

Tillymum- I have most of those exact same symptoms and I'm having a girl! I'm not much for the guessing games though cause it really is 50/50 in the end! :rofl: Have you had any dreams about the baby that was either a boy or a girl? I had no clue what I was having but I did have 2 dreams in the beginning that it was a girl. Which is insane because girls don't run in my husband's side of the family at all. We actually thought we'd NEVER have girls. So some days I still have to sit back in shock because I can't believe we are actually having a girl. :rofl::cloud9:

Xarxa- Lucky girl! No ms or headaches? I wish! Some days I feel like I got the crap end of the stick with pregnancy symptoms. haha! :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

I'm so glad your doing better Sam. :hugs:


----------



## xarxa

Don't worry, hubby says i've used up all my luck and will have a terrible birth, so you can have the easy one i suppose.


----------



## Pippin

Tilly I reckon it's a boy too, sounds like my symptoms.

Glad you all like the name :yipee: he'll be Samuel but obviously Sam for short. I also want to ask you girls something and please tell me if you think it's silly but we were talking over lunch with my MIL and we have come up with the idea of calling our son Samuel Coleridge Mills. Coleridge is my maiden name and one that is set to die out unless my brother has a boy! Also we are distantly related to Samuel Taylor Coleridge the poet (c1700, Rhyme of the ancient mariner). We thought it sounded quite good but would only be a middle name not a double barrel surname. What do you think? Will he get teased I need an opinion from people I trust? My lovely friend WelshRose loves the idea and we do too but I'm worried it's too unusual. x


----------



## cleckner04

xarxa said:


> Don't worry, hubby says i've used up all my luck and will have a terrible birth, so you can have the easy one i suppose.

:rofl::rofl: What birth isn't terrible is what I'm wondering?! Something that big just shouldn't fit out of something that small! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Pippin I love that idea! It's very distinguished. I don't think kids will make fun of it at all! I grew up for my whole life with the same kids and didn't even KNOW their middle names half of the time!


----------



## Pippin

Thanks hon :hugs: appreciate it.


----------



## m_t_rose

I made some decorations for the nursery
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5030280.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5030278.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5030277.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5030276.jpg
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5030275.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

m_t those are beautiful hun!! I just LOVE jungle animals in nurseries. :happydance::happydance: I wish I had your artistic abilities though!


----------



## Pippin

Wonderful stuff M_T_Rose :yipee: so cute


----------



## cleckner04

Well I had my pregnancy brain moment for the day. I meant to be looking at second trimester threads. But I must've clicked into first trimester by accident. I even posted in one of the threads. :rofl::rofl: I didn't realize it until I started looking at the bumps and thought to myself, 'my these are really small bumps'. LOL!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Another random thing for the day, Emma seems to be a jumping bean on my bladder today. She keeps shoving into it so I feel like I'm going to burst at any moment. :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

Pippin... I love the name... it sounds very nice... and you actually reminded me of the thought I had about using my maiden name for a girls name... b/c I have 2 sisters so none of us will be passing the name on... we will see what the husband thinks... my maiden name was Rainey.... 

Vici... my name is Laura... I suppose it would be easier to get to know each others first names if we signed them at the ends of our posts... that way we don't have to use our mushy brains to remember :rofl:

Sam... glad you are having a better day... I love having such productive days...

Tilly... I have absoulutely no gut feeling on what we are having... I keep calling it 'HE'... but I think that is just out of habit... :LOL:

Cleckner... you must be feeling better today....I hate ms!!!!!

hope you are all having a good day... 

Laura

M-T... that is soo cute... great job... I loved painting things for my boys' rooms... both rooms are done now though so no painting this time around... :(


----------



## cleckner04

Smith- I'm going to predict that your having a girl. Only because you said you never had such an active baby before and you've listed other things that were different with the first three. :muaha: I am keeping my fingers crossed that it IS a girl for you. Living in a house with four men must be crazy enough as it is!! You need some females in that place. :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

I would agree with that.... A girl would be a lot of fun... I just have a tough time imagining it.... and think about the guys she would date... I would feel sorry for them with three older brothers keeping an eye on things :rofl: :rofl:

I have practically no girl clothes and lots of John Deere clothes from the boys.. so she will probably be a tom boy... :rofl:


----------



## cleckner04

Oh man I wasn't even thinking of how that'd be for her when she gets to dating age! :dohh: I can easily picture the interrogation of all possible boyfriend candidates though!! :rofl: 

And there is nothing wrong with john deere stuff on a girl! It is green and yellow, technically neutral colors! :rofl: 

Edit: I just realized I'm wearing one of my husbands John Deere shirts right now. :rofl::rofl: So now I can't stop giggling. haha.


----------



## ShadowRat

*Sniffles* Hey girlies :winkwink:

I'm pooooorly :( woe is meeee!!! *Sniffles* Stinky flu-type thing, I hope it is only small and goes away quickly!

Although I've "moved" to third now, I think I will miss you all too much so I'm afraid you'll have to put up with me posting in here every now and then still!

I don't have the energy for a proper reply to everyone I'm afraid :( but I have been keeping up and I'm sending big :hug: to all my lovely August Mummies as usual :D Love you all :hugs:

MT Rose, those jungle animals are the cutest!! Good job honey: What a lovely little crafty project!

Sam, I'm really glad you're feeling better :happydance: well done on the tidying!!

Cleck, your baby brain moment doesn't beat mine, I'm afraid :p Moving in to third trimester TWICE will haunt me for ages now hehehe... What a doofus :dohh:

Pips, I'm not just saying this, but I really love your idea about Sam's middle name. I think it sounds very distinguished and it is a lovely way to carry on your family's name and ties to a bit of fame :winkwink:
Samuel Mills is a lovely little name, but Samuel Coleridge Mills just sounds even cooler, I think. Plus, like Cleck says, if he's not keen on telling it as his name, then he doesn't have to at all: I don't think I knew any of my friends' middle names until I was quite a bit older or closer to them! 

UGH, that's all my energy spent, I'm afraid.... Sowwy to anyone missed out :hugs: doesn't mean I'm not thinking of ya :winkwink:

*crashes back into sofa to watch Snooker final*

*sniffles*

Shadow x x x x


----------



## Pippin

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: so glad you girls like it and even happier Smith has thought of it before too and I think Rainey would make a lovely name. Hurrah I'm so happy now thank you for taking the time to respond.

Sorry you're poorly Shadow :hugs: I'm having a lazy one myself. Watching Star Trek back to back :blush:


----------



## xarxa

cleckner04 said:


> xarxa said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry, hubby says i've used up all my luck and will have a terrible birth, so you can have the easy one i suppose.
> 
> :rofl::rofl: What birth isn't terrible is what I'm wondering?! Something that big just shouldn't fit out of something that small! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Then you haven't seen that freaky video on youtube with the lady smiling all the way through it. Looks like she's just relaxing and the baby does everything on its own.


----------



## leo

hi girls hope your all good .well builder meant to be coming on Thursday to sort walk in wardrobe doors out. so will be able to get started on baby's room. I'm also sick of having no money were really having to watch every 1p . hope every one else is good take care gemx


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you've all had a fab day :D

Tillymum - i think boty but only as a total random guess lol. People keep asking me what I think we're having and I really have no feeling at all! DF just keeps telling people that there'll be a 50/50 chance of getting it right lol :D

Loo - I saw it in Argos for £200 in a new colour after looking at the quattro deluxe and thinking it was a wee bit big. I then searched and searched and found a fab deal on ebay which was in an older colour but one i liked sooo much more. Can't go wrong really :D

Sam - glad you're feeling better hun :D

cleckner - Hi Samantha :D I just think its nice to know peoples names :D lol @ you going into 1st tri :D

Pippin - i think thats a lovely name and most def doesn't seem like a double barrelled name :)

Laura - fab idea, just think it makes it a bit nicer :D I think Rainey is lovely. My cousin is called Lorraine and has always been Rainy so again doesn't sound like a surname :D

Shadow - so sorry to hear you're feeling poo :( Hate to tell you but i've had it for about 2 weeks now. Started as a sore throat, went to runny nose, then lost my voice for 3 days, now the worst sore throat and chesty cough!! Even gave in a brough halls soothers today! Big hugs from me. And another snooker lover, yay :happydance:

m_t_rose - they are fab, massive well done hun :D Our nursery is jungle too and we're going to do enlaged murials of our bedding elephant and giraffes :D

Gem - know the feeling babe, since DF was made redundant and has gone self employed, we have to be so so careful depending on the amount of work he's got on!

And guess what girls?

My LO starting kicking me today :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Woo hoo, finally :D :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## xarxa

I bought a pram today. Well i ordered it anyway.

now i have some colour problems.

I ordered it in Pro-Lime, but my OH doesn't like it and would rather have navy.

What do you all think?

https://babyshop.no/wsp/babyshop/fr...&template=product_info&func_id=29202&open=976


----------



## Vici

I like the lime one but i also like alot of the other colours, they have loads to choose from :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

xarxa said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xarxa said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry, hubby says i've used up all my luck and will have a terrible birth, so you can have the easy one i suppose.
> 
> :rofl::rofl: What birth isn't terrible is what I'm wondering?! Something that big just shouldn't fit out of something that small! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Then you haven't seen that freaky video on youtube with the lady smiling all the way through it. Looks like she's just relaxing and the baby does everything on its own.Click to expand...

I wonder what kind of drugs they gave her! :rofl:


----------



## xarxa

Vici said:


> I like the lime one but i also like alot of the other colours, they have loads to choose from :)

Well i want a neutral colour as i hate when everyone expects blue to be a boy and pink to be a girl. Plus light colours just doesn't sound like a good idea because it will be harder to clean. So that leaves navy, black and lime. And navy and black seems abit boring, everyone else has it.


----------



## Loo

Hello ladies

Vici - am so glad youve felt the movements. its such a massive milestone and is so reassuring and lovely when you do. Especially when everyone else has been talking about them since so early!

Tillymum - hmmm...maybe boy then! but suppose we will all just have to wait and see

pippin - I think kids dont often get teased about their middle names. Just first and surnames and the odd suprised look when they find out the middle name of a long term friend that they didnt know!!

xx


----------



## ShadowRat

xarxa said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> I like the lime one but i also like alot of the other colours, they have loads to choose from :)
> 
> Well i want a neutral colour as i hate when everyone expects blue to be a boy and pink to be a girl. Plus light colours just doesn't sound like a good idea because it will be harder to clean. So that leaves navy, black and lime. And navy and black seems abit boring, everyone else has it.Click to expand...

They are all very smart looking, but personally I love the red ones (one all red and one red and black- both cool) and the brown. I think brown goes with lots of colours, too, so when you're pushing little one about and have blankets and things all in there too, I think the brown would look cool against lots of other colours :D


----------



## leo

my baby room is sunshine safari which is based on lion giraffesand elephant . colour is green orange and yellow xxx


----------



## Boothh

xarxa said:


> I bought a pram today. Well i ordered it anyway.
> 
> now i have some colour problems.
> 
> I ordered it in Pro-Lime, but my OH doesn't like it and would rather have navy.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> https://babyshop.no/wsp/babyshop/fr...&template=product_info&func_id=29202&open=976

i like the lime girl i think its really cool, and i know what you mean about the pink/blue thing, :)


ive only just started following this thread properly :blush: so gunna make an effort to join in properly in 3rd i think!! 

hope everyones okay! xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm in a really rotten mood. sorry I've been so quiet, ladies...

problem is this: a few weeks ago my downstairs neighbour's flat got new tenants. (we live on the top two floors of a Victorian conversion, the new neighbours are in the 1st floor, middle flat, directly below us.)

now, I bought my flat 9.5 years ago and up till about a year ago never had any problem with any of the neighbours. until about 3 years ago we were all owner-occupiers. then my downstairs neighbour moved in with a bloke and started renting her flat. 

none of the tenants were a problem until a year ago, when a gay male couple moved in. now they were fine except they had noisy sex frequently and worse, had massive rows, one of which was so bad we called the police because there was clearly violence going on and the sounds of glass smashing. but it was just noise and not constant, ot enough to complain to them over.

then in about feb this year a couple with a toddler moved in. noise wasn't the issue for me (but it was for my ground floor neighbour) but they were messy - they left piles of footwear - shoes and boots - at the bottom of my stairs, in the communal area, then started to often leave their pushchair lying right across the landing, in my way, and boxes. also, they'd leave litter, like McDonald's bags and jiuce cartons, in the communal hallway. then my ground floor neighbour complained to their landlord and suddenly one day after about 2 months in the flat they left.

now another pair has moved in and they are smokers. I am certain my neighbour (their landlady) will have requested nonsmoking tenants because she was one of the most anal people I have ever come across (she used to complain about the noise my ironing board made on the wooden floor, for example - and I only ironed like once every 2 months!). these people are constantly opening and closing the sash windows and hanging outside to smoke, which is another reason I am sure they are not meant to be smoking in the flat. and the small has tarted to infiltrate my flat. my OH and I both absolutely HATE it and it's not just me being over-sensitive to the smell as he is bothered too (also by the noise of the windows opening and closing every 20 mins). 

I don't know what else to do but to complain to their landlady - but I don't have a good relationship with her because of the ironing board thing and also because she tried to stop me listening to music - which was coming from an extremely non-powerful stereo system and never later than 10pm anyway. but I can't bear this smell. it's getting worse - we had visitors today and even they noticed it. we don't even have our windows open and the smell is coming in, so what it's going to be like when it's warmer and we do have the windows open... :(

and of course, I don't want my baby smelling their stale smoke. it's foul. really rank. I am so upset and I WILL write an email but I just don't know how to word it - I hate making complaints about people. and I'm scared nothing can be done and we're going to have to put up with it. after 9.5 years of being happy in my home, this is honestly the first time I have not wanted to be here, have not felt comfortable here. it's MY HOME ffs.

:(

sorry for the rant. am just at a bit of a loss


----------



## elly75

Ohh the lime green one is nice, personally.

To heck with the blue for boys, pinks for girl stuff. 

Little one was rather quiet today (only felt a little nudges) however I dunno if that was due to stress at work or just that they're poking an area a lot that I"m not feeling.

Shadow, hope you feel better soon!

Mary Jo, may want to speak to the landlady as this sounds really bad and don't want the little one breathing in the stuff, let alone you. :(


----------



## cleckner04

Xarxa- I *LOVE* the lime green for the stroller. It would be my first pick. And LOL about a video of a woman with an easy, smiling birth. I only wish it could be that enjoyable. :rofl:

Vici- Aww I'm so happy to hear that LO is kicking away in there!! :happydance::happydance: It really is amazing isn't it?! I just can't get over how great it feels. Its no wonder women want to get pregnant over and over again. :dohh:

MJ- Oh you poor dear. I understand completely the hatred of smoke. I can't stand it myself. I truly hope you can work it all out. :hugs::hugs: There is no reason you should have to suffer because of other people's bad behavior.


----------



## cleckner04

Okay so I had my 3D ultrasound done earlier tonight. I know no one is on now but I figured I'd post them up before heading off to bed. Emma, as usual, wouldn't cooperate. She is head down and is using my placenta as a pillow so she is pretty much hiding her face the whole time. But we did get a few cute ones. Although, not as clear as others that I've seen. :dohh:

She had a constant smile on her face though, which made me so utterly happy that I can't even explain it. She just seems so happy in there. :cloud9::cloud9: 

I completely recommend this to anyone. I wish I would have waited a bit longer though for clearer pictures. But I plan on booking another appointment for around 32-34 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Happy Viability Day to me *

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: 

I am sooooo pleased my LO would have a chance now if s/he got too excited and came out, its such a relief to reach this milestone!!! :happydance: But pls little jellytot Mummy would like you to stay in for just at least another 14 weeks - after that you can disobey me when your a teenager :rofl:


----------



## xarxa

Mary Jo said:


> I'm in a really rotten mood. sorry I've been so quiet, ladies...
> 
> problem is this: a few weeks ago my downstairs neighbour's flat got new tenants. (we live on the top two floors of a Victorian conversion, the new neighbours are in the 1st floor, middle flat, directly below us.)
> 
> now, I bought my flat 9.5 years ago and up till about a year ago never had any problem with any of the neighbours. until about 3 years ago we were all owner-occupiers. then my downstairs neighbour moved in with a bloke and started renting her flat.
> 
> none of the tenants were a problem until a year ago, when a gay male couple moved in. now they were fine except they had noisy sex frequently and worse, had massive rows, one of which was so bad we called the police because there was clearly violence going on and the sounds of glass smashing. but it was just noise and not constant, ot enough to complain to them over.
> 
> then in about feb this year a couple with a toddler moved in. noise wasn't the issue for me (but it was for my ground floor neighbour) but they were messy - they left piles of footwear - shoes and boots - at the bottom of my stairs, in the communal area, then started to often leave their pushchair lying right across the landing, in my way, and boxes. also, they'd leave litter, like McDonald's bags and jiuce cartons, in the communal hallway. then my ground floor neighbour complained to their landlord and suddenly one day after about 2 months in the flat they left.
> 
> now another pair has moved in and they are smokers. I am certain my neighbour (their landlady) will have requested nonsmoking tenants because she was one of the most anal people I have ever come across (she used to complain about the noise my ironing board made on the wooden floor, for example - and I only ironed like once every 2 months!). these people are constantly opening and closing the sash windows and hanging outside to smoke, which is another reason I am sure they are not meant to be smoking in the flat. and the small has tarted to infiltrate my flat. my OH and I both absolutely HATE it and it's not just me being over-sensitive to the smell as he is bothered too (also by the noise of the windows opening and closing every 20 mins).
> 
> I don't know what else to do but to complain to their landlady - but I don't have a good relationship with her because of the ironing board thing and also because she tried to stop me listening to music - which was coming from an extremely non-powerful stereo system and never later than 10pm anyway. but I can't bear this smell. it's getting worse - we had visitors today and even they noticed it. we don't even have our windows open and the smell is coming in, so what it's going to be like when it's warmer and we do have the windows open... :(
> 
> and of course, I don't want my baby smelling their stale smoke. it's foul. really rank. I am so upset and I WILL write an email but I just don't know how to word it - I hate making complaints about people. and I'm scared nothing can be done and we're going to have to put up with it. after 9.5 years of being happy in my home, this is honestly the first time I have not wanted to be here, have not felt comfortable here. it's MY HOME ffs.
> 
> :(
> 
> sorry for the rant. am just at a bit of a loss

Maybe you should try talking to the tenants first. If they start acting up you can always say that you know they aren't allowed to smoke inside and that you will tell the landlord if they don't stop hanging out the window.

Personally i prefer when people come talk to me rather then complain to the landlord. Maybe they just don't think about the fact that it is annoying for the other neighbours.


----------



## xarxa

cleckner04 said:


> Okay so I had my 3D ultrasound done earlier tonight. I know no one is on now but I figured I'd post them up before heading off to bed. Emma, as usual, wouldn't cooperate. She is head down and is using my placenta as a pillow so she is pretty much hiding her face the whole time. But we did get a few cute ones. Although, not as clear as others that I've seen. :dohh:
> 
> She had a constant smile on her face though, which made me so utterly happy that I can't even explain it. She just seems so happy in there. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I completely recommend this to anyone. I wish I would have waited a bit longer though for clearer pictures. But I plan on booking another appointment for around 32-34 weeks! :happydance:


Aww she has the cutest little nose. Great pictures!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

cleckner04 said:


> Okay so I had my 3D ultrasound done earlier tonight. I know no one is on now but I figured I'd post them up before heading off to bed. Emma, as usual, wouldn't cooperate. She is head down and is using my placenta as a pillow so she is pretty much hiding her face the whole time. But we did get a few cute ones. Although, not as clear as others that I've seen. :dohh:
> 
> She had a constant smile on her face though, which made me so utterly happy that I can't even explain it. She just seems so happy in there. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I completely recommend this to anyone. I wish I would have waited a bit longer though for clearer pictures. But I plan on booking another appointment for around 32-34 weeks! :happydance:

I wish I would've seen my boy SMILE. :( He just hates ultrasounds a lot.... :cry: But oh well. Your baby's so precious!


----------



## Vici

Morning gals!! I'm not feeling too bad today (just wish this cough would go) so i think i'm going to go and buy a new bra and maybe some clothes :D

MJ, that sounds awful, no way I could cope with it either. Such a tricky one as unless she has def stated no smoking they're not doing anything wrong :( Anyway you can find out?

Cleckner - bless her heart, our LO never cooperates either but she has such a cute nose and smile :D

Jai_Jai - happy viability day to you hun :happydance:

And

HAPPY VIABILITY DAY TO ME!!!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tillymum

Morning girls!

Thanks for responding on the boy/girl prediction, I think we'll just have to think girl thoughts too and expect one or the other. Cleckner I did have a dream it was a girl, though she was black and sooo cute!! LOL!

Happy viability day vici and jai-jai, i'm excited about getting there there myself any day now.

MJ I would complain, it's your home and this is affecting your life so you have every right to object!

xarxa I like the lime green option as it's nice and fresh looking and gender neutral too.

Pippin I love the name you picked, sounds very distinguished. I'm thinking of possibly using the Gaelic version of my maiden name for a girl to carry it on - Rhian or Rhianna and second name CaitlLYN to carry on my mothers maiden name Lyng, my first name already ends in LYN so i already have part of my mum's maiden name and I love it.

I'm on my non work day today, but I lost my debit card last week totally pregnancy brain fuzz and the new one hasn't arrived, so can't go shopping - so i'll just have to stay in and house hunt on line. Though I could do a window shopping jaunt to Toys r us as I heard they have good deals on baby gear.


----------



## Sam_Star

Morning everyone!!
Im already having a bad day i didnt get a wink of sleep all night and then when ifinally drifted off i slept through my alarm which means my eldest son didnt fget to school today (this honestly never happens) now i feel like the worlds worst mum :cry: 

Happy viability day Vici and Jai-jai - i'll be there tomorrow!!!

Xara i love the lime pram its stunning!!!

Cleck i love your scan pics they are sooo cute!!!!

Mj i would talk to the tenants themselves and if they dont cooperate bury them in the garden and blame it on hormones - hehe!!

Sorry if i've missed anyone out my brain is not what it used to be and it was never that good!!


----------



## Aunty E

Morning all! Cleck, lovely piccies of Emma, she looks so CUTE! Am quite tempted to have a 3D scan done, but OH thinks they're creepy. We'll see. We're going to have one done to check where Imogen is lying anyway, as she's almost always breech (rolls transverse for about five minutes and then goes back again) and I want to know at about 34 weeks so I can make them book me in for a c section if need be (I'm paranoid because a friend lost a baby in an undiagnosed breech birth). 

I think the lime is MUCH nicer than the navy, but my OH would agree with yours. Although he did say I could have a red pram if I wanted...

MJ, it sounds to me like your downstairs neighbour (the landlady) would want to know if people were smoking in her flat - it will be really difficult for her to let out if it reeks of smoke when these people go. Just be as polite as possible. Our upstairs neighbours drop cigarette ends into our garden, and we let their landlords know and it turned out that it was a non-smoking let. sigh. They didn't seem too bothered, just started smoking off their balcony instead, but that doesn't hang over my garden so I'm happy. 

In interesting (for which read GROSS) pregnancy news, I was drying after a shower the other day and noticed that I was leaking colostrum. URGH. yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk. I hate my boobs at the moment - they're too big, my nipples are gross and huge and purple, they look awful in all my clothes, none of my bras fit, and now they're oozing. I hope I get a better relationship with them after Imogen's born.


----------



## mumtobeagain

cleckner04 said:


> Another random thing for the day, Emma seems to be a jumping bean on my bladder today. She keeps shoving into it so I feel like I'm going to burst at any moment. :rofl:

lol, i think brooke thinks my bladder is a stress ball lmao, she been moving really strange lately, feels amazing but strange at the same time, cant complain tho...i love it :) xx:happydance:


----------



## mumtobeagain

is ne 1 else been offered growth scans?????? i got 1 on the 18th june ( i will be 32 weeks) just wondered if they do it everywhere....i know she growing well, i am mqassive lmao :) xx


----------



## m_t_rose

I don't get anymore scans :cry: I would love to have another one just to see how LO is doing.


----------



## xarxa

Ok, so i followed all of your advice on the pram and ordered it in Lime :D

OH is just gonna have to live with it.

Besides since we're due in august it's probably good to have a colour that shows when it gets dark. The winter can be dangerous in the traffic when you're not noticed.


----------



## Mary Jo

Thank you, everyone, for your support and suggestions re my neighbours - Xarxa and Sam, I know the ideal would be to speak to the tenents ourselves but I am scared and unassertive (though I KNOW I'd do it if I have to when our baby is here); we share a hallway with these people and we do not have separate mailboxes, and I'm scared they'd throw a brick through my window or steal my post or start playing music very loudly, and do nothing about the smoking - I am sure I'm being paranoid about it but... I'm afraid I don't tend to assume the best about people. :( It's a failing of mine.

So I spoke to my mum this morning and we drafted an email, which my OH has sent (because of me not having a good relationship with the owner). It went as follows:

Dear Flat Owner

I'm sorry to be getting in touch with you about your tenants. I am Mary Jo's fiance and we are both living in her flat, above your own. I don't know if you are aware that your new tenants are chain smokers? They smoke out of the back and front windows and although our own windows are closed most of the time, the smell of the smoke is permeating our whole flat (and must therefore be polluting your flat, too). In addition they either leave the windows wide open or they are slammimg them up and down frequently, approximately every 20 minutes in the evening, late into the night and usually during the night as well.

We have not approached them ourselves because we felt addressing the issue would be best done by you or your letting agent.

MJ and I are expecting a baby in August and we're both finding this smoking issue distressing; we hope to have it resolved soon.

Regards
MJ's OH

So - I hope that's ok, not aggressive or demanding or unreasonable?

Other than that I went to the doc this morning with my heartburn and got prescribed Gaviscon. I hope to god it works better than rennies because it's got BAD this last week or so. And I booked a 4D scan for next Monday! Cleck, your pics are gorgeous, Emma is such a sweetheart, smiling away! :D

Xarxa, I like the lime pram as well. we chose dark khaki for ours mostly because I didn't like the black one and thought the blue was a bit bright and the other colours would fade/get dirty. 

Vici and Jai jai - yay for viability! so exciting to hit that milestone! I'm 26 weeks today and off to 3rd tri for real in a week! no idea where the time has gone...

and eeeep, Aunty E - leaking boobs! how glamorous :rofl: - guess you can take comfort in the fact that they are working properly! mine have been resolutely dry - for a variety of reasons I don't think I'll be able to breastfeed so I'd welcome a bit of colostrum myself... :D


----------



## xarxa

I started commenting on the text, but i didn't see you already sent it. so nvm.

No i don't think its aggresive, demanding or unreasonable!

I wish you good luck!


----------



## Sam_Star

Good luck MJ hope it all works out i dont like confronting people myself so i usually get Darren to do it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

Good letter I think, exactly the right tone.

It is nice to know that it's all working ok in there as I'm planning on using them! I suppose that explains why they've been so sore recently, I had nasty nasty stabbing pains most of the way to Rome :(

I've been looking at doing a short hypnobirthing course with these people

https://www.hypnobirthing4u.co.uk/courses.htm

As my mil gave me vouchers for an alternative health centre for my birthday, and I should be able to use them to pay for most of this. However, it is not going to be easy to persuade OH to attend. Am very tempted to take a friend along instead, as I hope that they'll be present at the birth anyway. Anyone else having friends at the birth?


----------



## cleckner04

Waiting4Baby said:


> I wish I would've seen my boy SMILE. :( He just hates ultrasounds a lot.... :cry: But oh well. Your baby's so precious!

Aww. For some reason she just had a smile the whole time. But don't worry, your not the only one who's baby won't cooperate for ultrasounds. Most of hers are VERY blurry. Even her normal 2D ones. :rofl: At my 20 week ultrasound when all the other girls are getting these cute profile pictures. I got a blurry right foot. :rofl:


----------



## smith87999

vici... congrats on feeling the kicks... it is sooooo wonderful.... :cloud9:

Jai-Jai... congrats on viability... next milestone is 3rd trimester... :yipee:

Cleckner.... love the pics... and the little smile is sooo sweet... amazing :)

Mary Jo.... I don't blame you ... I would be pissed too... hope the land lady will help you out... :hugs:

Everyone have a great day... off for another busy one here....

Laura


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats to you girls that are viable today!! :happydance::happydance: I feel like we are all getting so close. I say it all the time but man, it is getting close for us! 

Vici-Did I miss you on our list?! I just went back to see when you girls were due cause I was wondering how many of us are left to become viable. And I can't find you?!! :dohh:

Sam_star- I'm so sorry your having a bad day hun. :hugs: I hope it picks back up for you soon. You most definately need your rest right now so I know how frustrating that must be. 

Aunty E- :rofl: about your boobs. Mine don't leak on their own but I've made them leak by playing around with them to see if they'd leak. :rofl::rofl: All you girls are talking about your boobs growing. Mine haven't changed a bit. :dohh:

mumtobeagain- I don't get any more scans either. Only the ones I decide to do privately and those aren't medical so they don't measure growth anyways. But it is awesome that you get another one!! 

MJ-I think the letter was very well put and right to the point. I hope the issue is resolved soon!


----------



## Aunty E

I think they only leaked because I was getting towel-dried. Not seen any gunk any other time, although I might order some nice silicone nipple shields just in case.

I had an unco-operative baby at my gender scan and my 20 week scan - hand over her face and refusing to let us look. She'd better not be hiding a third eye ;)


----------



## Pippin

*Jai_Jai and Vici happy viability day* :yipee:

MJ sorry about horrid tenants they are the worst.

Cleckner I love the scan pictures :happydance: little minx hiding her face but it's another excuse to go back :winkwink:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you've all had a good day! I went out and did a touch of shopping (12x muslins squares, 4x fitted cot bed sheets, flannels, johnsons stuff, dummy holders) but didn't come back with a bra which is what I went for!!

Of to Ipswich tomorrow tho and they have a massive babies r us, mamas and papas and mothercare so must be able to get something there!!

Mumto begain - I'm having 28, 32 and 36 week scans but only because of my suspected pre eclampsia @ 20 weeks!!

MJ - i think that letter is fab, Not nasty or horrid, just to the point :)

Cleckner - yeah I think so, hadn't really looked TBH :D Due on 25th and on team yellow :D

xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. I added ya to the list!! :happydance: LOL about going for bras and coming home with a bunch of other stuff. I do the same thing every time. It never fails. We will go just to get groceries and end up coming home with a bunch of new movies or something. :rofl:


----------



## Ducky77

girls, some of us ready to move to 3rd tri, at last...the last part of our journey. I am soooo ready to move to 3d tri tomorrow


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks for the feedback on the email, ladies. :) We had a reply from the landlady, she's spoken to her tenant who agreed to smoke outside in the front garden. If she does, that's our problem solved because we don't have any windows at the front. I'm glad the landlady knows the situation - her reply was pretty formal but I expected that, knowing what I know of her. :) And I'm glad she wasn't away - I had a horrid feeling there'd be an automated response from her email (it's her work one) saying she was away on annual leave all month or something!

Vici, yay for shopping! I keep looking at stuff and then shrinking back from actually buying it, though I have made a good start now. But I have no nappies or changing stuff like wipes or cloths, or bottles... or a steriliser, or dummies. And my OH's mum was over yesterday and we showed her our baby stash and she thought we need more sheets - we'd bought the Mothercare cot bale, which has 2 flannelette sheets, 2 cotton sheets and 2 cellular blankets... how many more do you think we'll need?

Oh, and the other thing that amused me - a couple of months ago when we went out with OH's mum, I told her about the things I was planning to buy, including a folding baby bath seat thing because we don't have space for a regular baby bath and this fits in the normal bath. She poo-pooed this idea, saying she had a baby bath we could have, and even though I reiterated that we have no room for storing it, she said we could give it back when we're finished with it - missing the point that we have nowhere to store it WHILE we're using it.

Anyway, yesterday, OH went and brought the box of things down to show her and when he got this folding bath out my heart sank, thinking what she's going to say in criticism... but she surprised me - she said "oh these are BRILLIANT. OH's sister has one and she says it's absolutely fantastic" (OH's sister had her first baby a few weeks ago.) Was I gobsmacked or was I gobsmacked? She'd been SO critical of it when I told her about them, oh you don't need that, bath baby in the sink... etc... but now OH's SISTER likes it it's suddenly the best most fabulous thing in baby bathing equipment :rofl:

*shakes head* 

Aunty E - I'm interested in hypnobirthing, well, any relaxation technique that might help the birth go easier, but I haven't looked into it very much so I don't know anything about any particular courses or organisations. I did see there is a thread in 3rd tri where hypnobirthers are posting so maybe they can help? I'd be keen to know how you get on though, so please keep us updated. :)


----------



## Vici

Thanks Cleckner :D

Ducky, theres already a thread over in 3rd tri :D

Great news on the email MJ, least being formal you knwo she's dealt with it and I hope your flat smells nice again now :D I've got loooads of shopping done, gonna have to do a list soon as i don't want to be duplicating or missing stuff. I was unsure about sheets but i have 4x fitted, 4x flat and loads of blankets (i've brought 2 cellular and 1x fleece but have been given loads of others :)) lol @ your MiL, how funny is that. I am soo lucky that my MiL just lets me get on with it :D We have a really good relationship which i love :)


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I woke up from a dream this morning... that I had Lincoln on the 16th! I hope that I'm not too psychic. :rofl: That seems too early to me... but at least it's the weekend, so if my husband were working... I shouldn't worry about him possibly being an hour or more away from me! Also, he was blond! That's very unlikely, but possible. That was the first time I've dreamt about him, actually.


----------



## Pippin

Talking of dreams mine are so vivid now that I feel I don't sleep anymore just dream, they go on forever and just are the weirdest ones ever. I've dreamt of miscarrying, living in a swamp, cutting down trees and that's in the last three days. It's horrible, I used to like dreaming. Anyone else having this problem?:shrug:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Yeah, my dreams are incredibly vivid and weird now. Yesterday I dreamt that someone broke into our house because we left a window open, so this hobo cut the screen and came into our house... and just ate some cereal, with little frogs in it, and then left. Then our friend had to move into the room where the guy broke in, so that I felt more "secure" but my husband was going to sleep in a separate bed, but in the same room as the friend! Our MALE friend! :rofl: FROGS IN THE CEREAL?! What?! :rofl: And our dogs, who bark at EVERYONE and everything in the entire neighborhood, didn't seem to want to bark at this magical hobo who eats frog cereal... what the heck.

Before it was all sex dreams and nightmares and dreams about cheating on my husband (which drove me crazy, because I've never ever had any inclination to do such a thing, I can't even look at another man like that, honestly). At least these weird ones don't have me in tears when I wake up. Although, one of the cheating on my husband dreams was weird because I cheated on him with a transsexual CORPSE... yeah.. a rotting corpse. But I was drugged! And the body didn't start out rotting. :rofl: :cry:


----------



## xarxa

My dad used to talk to me when i was sleeping when i was younger, telling me i could always control my dreams. That i could do whatever i wanted. 

I had alot of nightmares. And it worked, i can still control my dreams. Maybe get your OH to try that on you?


----------



## Pippin

Yer I can wake myself up that's it's just I go right back to dreaming again. Some of them are cool and I enjoy them but most are just weird.... like the frogs in your cereal :rofl: I often find myself living in dirty run down places, I think it might be time to clean my house or something!!!


----------



## Sam_Star

Waiting4Baby said:


> Yeah, my dreams are incredibly vivid and weird now. Yesterday I dreamt that someone broke into our house because we left a window open, so this hobo cut the screen and came into our house... and just ate some cereal, with little frogs in it, and then left. Then our friend had to move into the room where the guy broke in, so that I felt more "secure" but my husband was going to sleep in a separate bed, but in the same room as the friend! Our MALE friend! :rofl: FROGS IN THE CEREAL?! What?! :rofl: And our dogs, who bark at EVERYONE and everything in the entire neighborhood, didn't seem to want to bark at this magical hobo who eats frog cereal... what the heck.
> 
> Before it was all sex dreams and nightmares and dreams about cheating on my husband (which drove me crazy, because I've never ever had any inclination to do such a thing, I can't even look at another man like that, honestly). At least these weird ones don't have me in tears when I wake up. Although, one of the cheating on my husband dreams was weird because I cheated on him with a transsexual CORPSE... yeah.. a rotting corpse. But I was drugged! And the body didn't start out rotting. :rofl: :cry:

I think this dream would have driven me mad!!


----------



## Pippin

Hey Sam_star your Viable in an hour and a half :yipee:


----------



## leo

HI GIRLS was checking. wot i need to buy and all a have left 2 buy is matrress bathseat bibs and socks and thats it . but got a lot of washing to do lol and need to do baby room gem xx


----------



## mumtobeagain

have chosen my pram :) i am really picky with them as i like to have 1 that i havent seen b4 lol, i am not gettin it untill next month but let me know what u think :) hope u are all well xxxx
https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/details2.asp?ProductID=649&name=baby-style-lux-3-in-1-s3d.html


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev224pps__.png


----------



## Aunty E

Morning! Well OH is cool with the idea of hypnobirthing, but we looked at his work schedule, and I can't see him being able to come to the course, so am going to ask my friend to do it with me instead. She's TTC, so it will come in handy for when she has her little one. 

Sheets-wise, I think it's a good idea to have lots in case LO is very messy one night. My mum always said to fold a muslin under baby's head to catch any posset so that you don't have to change the sheet every five minutes, but I can easily a baby getting poop on sheets twice in one night, leaving you without clean linen. I was going to get half a dozen.

Congrats to all newly viables/third triers! Am counting down to being in double figures eagerly!

Good news on the smoking out front, let's hope they stick with it, and i think formal is fine - it's not like you need to be best pals with her, and it's great that she has acted so quickly.

I wandered into New Look last night and picked up some of their maternity stuff in the sale, including a dress and two tops for next to nothing - if there's one near you, get down there! My particular favourite is a pretty chiffon blouse with anchors on it, I look as cute as Roger the Cabin Boy in it.


----------



## Mary Jo

Aunty E, which New Look is this? I haven't found any maternity wear in a New Look yet... I tried all the ones on Oxford St and they directed me to Westfield (which I couldn't be bothered with).

Further developments on the smoking neighbours... :hissy:

I smelled smoke last night and OH did this morning, in our bedroom - he was furious so wrote another email to the landlady, who replied to say she'd told her tenants they are in breach of contract by smoking in the flat. No idea if she will be prepared to do anything further but if it carries on the emails will keep coming her way. She wants US to talk to them, as she is not in London, but if they are ignoring her, what notice will they take of us? :(

So many things to buy for baby - these muslin cloths... I have seen them but they seem expensive for just a piece of material - are they very very soft or something? Or would it be the same to go to a haberdashery or art supplies shop and buy some and make squares up? I guess you need soft for cleaning baby's skin but for wiping up shit...? :D


----------



## Aunty E

Yes, I had trouble too with New Look. Handily, a new one has opened on Gracechurch Street in the city, which is my bus stop home, and they have maternity downstairs (although I bought all their sale stuff, sorry). Westfield isn't actually all that bad, I had a rather nice trip there the other day and the parking is free for the first two hours, YAY.

Muslin Cloths, I would recommend the Junior Joy ones, they're around £8-9 for a dozen depending where you get them. You could just buy a ton of muslin and hem it (and really, being a former seamstress, I should) but I think I'm going to be lazy unless I happen to wander past a fabric shop in the next three months.

Re wretched smoking neighbours, I completely understand that you don't want to get involved personally. Could you perhaps write another letter, this time to your neighbours, asking them to respect their contract? They've probably figured out that somebody has complained to their landlady, so it's not like you'll be making it any worse I think. A nice polite letter, explaining that the smell makes you feel extremely unwell and that you're expecting a baby, might help. Maybe with a small gift to soften the blow, like a bottle of wine?


----------



## Sam_Star

Yay im viable!!!!!
This is such a relief i know that if anything now happens to Elinor she will be classed as a person not a life that never happened! 
In all honesty this is the biggest milestone for me until she is home from hospital :cry:


----------



## Aunty E

Bless. :hugs: Well done Elinor!


----------



## Aunty E

Bless. :hugs: Well done Elinor!


----------



## smith87999

Sam-star... sooooo happy for you :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats Sam_Star!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls can't really post much as I broke our wireless dongle so having to post on an iPod which is not easy with sausage fingers LOL. Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. We are in the chatroom under the pregnancy section right now if you want to come join!


----------



## Pippin

I've had such a crappy day today ..... *moan* ....... not gonna bore you with it but I can't wait to leave work, everyone just can't do things for themselves..... CAN'T THEY SEE I'M PREGNANT!!! Think I need sleep and learn how to control these hormones I feel like I don't trust my instincts/feelings/moods anymore, do you feel the same?

Hope you all had a better day than me :hugs: to you all. xxxx


----------



## xarxa

I would be annoyed as well if people ask me for help i obviously can't give them.

how bout saying smth like 'Just because you look pregnant doesn't mean i'm just fat.'

It's just a waste even getting frustrated about it. Just relax and stop helping when they ask imo.

:hugs:


----------



## Pippin

Thanks, they are just so incompetent which is worrying seeing as they work in a school!!!


----------



## xarxa

In my experience that is pretty common. there is the occational good teacher, but he/she is usually busting her ass 4-5 times more then everyone else.


----------



## Sam_Star

*stumbles into thread* Hello ladies i haven't actually had any sleep isn't that fun!! Elinors full amnio results should be here today so fingers crossed xxx
Hope you are all doing better than me on this lovely day *makes 12th cup of coffee*


----------



## Shiv

Good luck - Sam-star - and make sure you let us know! i shall be keeping my fingers crossed for all good news for you and little Elinor May.


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Sam, sorry you had a crappy night :( 
I slept surprisingly well, at least it FELT like good sleep compared to the night before! Let us know about the amnio results honey, I'm sure they will be just fine :D

I miss you girlies!!! Hurry up and get over to 3rd!!! I'm 27 weeks today :wohoo: and had our visit from the occupational therapist with the council today to talk about making things easier for me around the house. They're gonna put a bunch of little grab rails around the place, which will be heavenly, and hopefully a removable ramp at the front door for the wheelchair :happydance: I was so worked up about it, cos over the phone the woman sounded really moody and I get so nervous around moody people with this kind of thing! But she was LOVELY, so I'm well pleased! Got CAFCASS officer coming at about lunch time today too, to talk about OH getting contact with his little girl. Fingers tightly crossed that that goes well!!

:hug: 
Shadow x x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

Awwwww, Shadow!!! I KNEW the lady would be nice and yay that she is offering you some help!!! :happydance:

Hopefully this afternoon's visit will be just as successful. :hugs:

Me - am at work today and feeling justified in having not said anything about my pregnancy until I was almost at the end of the qualifying period for SMP, because the rota for June and the beginning of July (up to the week before my last week here) has just been done and I am not down for any more Thursday shifts after May 20th. :( So that means my income will be hacked by a third as well for those last few weeks. BUT SMP was calculated over the 8 weeks to week 25 and I have done an average of 3 shifts a week during that period so the SMP will be 90% of that not 90% of the lesser amount I'll be earning at the end.

I'm a bit pissed off about this but - you know, I KNEW that Thursday shift was going to be up in the air and I am not at all surprised really, but glad I kept quiet so long. 

But I feel a bit squeezed out. Even though I know I'll be glad to have Thursdays free... I could have done with the £££ as well. Poo.


----------



## ShadowRat

:( poor MJ, that sucks a bit :(
I'm glad for you that you left it as long as you did too... At least it wont affect your SMP. I guess the company had to think of how to start filling your spot on a Thursday after you go on maternity leave, so (annoyingly) I suppose they felt justified in starting to cut you down sooner... Bummer, though...

I posted in the circ thread! I feel so brave... Eeeep!

Shadow x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

Thanks, Shadow... I actually wish (for the first time) that I could just leave NOW and forget work altogether. I feel, and maybe I am oversensitive, that I am not wanted or something... it sucks.

As for the circ thread, I'm not touching it with a 10 foot bargepole. OK, I read the last 5 or 6 posts and I could already feel my blood pressure rise - you know my views are strong and I would love to air them, but there's simply no point. I''d end up getting the thread locked, I think - I've spent most of my online life on a forum where completely open and free debate is allowed and to be somewhere it clearly isn't... well, it will annoy and upset me and my baby and I don't need that. I'll stick to the non-controversial threads about mucous plugs and buying prams.


----------



## m_t_rose

Fingers crossed Sam-star. Praying that the results of the amnio will be good news :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Pip, I was just telling my OH about your name choice for little Sam, and he told me about this poem by Coleridge: https://www.zyra.org.uk/kublai.htm

I've heard of it before, but hadn't remembered how cool it was :D Shame he never got to finish it! It's such a cool poem, I love the language he uses...

Shadow x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Pippin said:


> I've had such a crappy day today ..... *moan* ....... not gonna bore you with it but I can't wait to leave work, everyone just can't do things for themselves..... CAN'T THEY SEE I'M PREGNANT!!! Think I need sleep and learn how to control these hormones I feel like I don't trust my instincts/feelings/moods anymore, do you feel the same?
> 
> Hope you all had a better day than me :hugs: to you all. xxxx

I TOTALLY KWYM hun!!!! everyone at work is doing my head in!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## cleckner04

Morning girls! Not much going on in here this morning I see. 

Sam_star- Aww hun :hugs:. I hope you can get some rest soon! 

Shadow-Hope everything goes well today. It probably already happened but I'm gonna say it anyways! :rofl:

Xarxa-I just wanted to say I'm glad to see you posting more often in here!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi girls thank you for all your well wishes i still haven't heard this is like torture!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Ack, Sam! I hoped this was news... can't imagine how you're feeling with this wait. :( :hugs: Hopefully very soon...


----------



## smith87999

Sam... hope you get some good news today... praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Ducky77

hope to hear good news today sam


----------



## kaygeebee

I was just checking to see if you had heard Sam. :( 

Hope it's good news. xxxx


----------



## angelstardust

oh Sam *healthy happy baby* vibes being sent to you.


----------



## angelstardust

Was just thinking, us late Augusters are almost 24 weeks, so medically in the 3rd tri. Is it time to open a thread in 3rd tri? 

(ps I do keep up, just don't post often)


----------



## tillymum

Hope your results came back and there is good news SamStar :hugs:


Im feeling totally blah right now, my hormones have taken me over. If I see anything sad on the TV im in tears. DH has just gone off for a drive for some time on his own cos ive been a bit of a cow, but he winds me up sometimes.! At least I have a good excuse with my hormones though! Ah.. Hes just back so time for me to put on a smile and try to be nice!

Ive also started to feel uncomfortable sleeping! I need the weekend!

Got to go!


----------



## elly75

Hi ladies,

Sam, I'm keeping you both in my thoughts and thinking good things!

Feeling rather a bit concerned myself here. Little one still isn't incredibly active and it makes me fret if they're ok or no. My next app't isn't until Wednesday and only feeling a couple of little nudges.

Now that I've said all this, maybe they'll be more active.


----------



## Vici

Good morning my lovelies, sorry i've not been able to post much. I broke the wireless dongle for the PC and posting from an IPod is not easy lol :D

Well, i've been shopping mad over the last few days so really must get organised and write a list of all I have and all I need :D Just to let you know, I got 2 faaby tops for £5 each in Asda yesterday

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...paisley-printed-cami/GEM11171,default,pd.html

and 

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...-floral-printed-cami/GEM11116,default,pd.html

They had some other designs too but they fit really nice and have plenty of room :D Definate bargain :D Also got a pair of maternity white linen trousers from Peacocks which are so comfy and a pair of maternitiy black sweat pants with a cream over the bump band (DF calls them Guiness trousers lol). Anyway, will post my list up as soon as i've done it so you girls can advise me on what i need :D

angelstardust - there already is a thread over in 3rd :D

Tillymum - hope you're feeling better today hun, hormones are wicked things xx

Elly - I felt LO for the first time on Monday and i've only felt odd nudges since. Try not to worry xx

Sam - hope you hear today, got everything crossed for you hun xxx

golcarlilly, MJ and pippin - make sure you all take it easy at work, look after yourselves x

Shadow - great news on the assessment from OT, sure it'll be such a help :D When they doing the work?

O and something else, my DF started on the nursery furniture last night, it looks great. Just the cot to go :D Will take piccies when its all done xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Vici said:


> Shadow - great news on the assessment from OT, sure it'll be such a help :D When they doing the work?

Ooooh Vici I like the sound of your maternity bargains! I did try in Peacocks, but couldn't find any maternity stuff at all in our store!! I think maybe it's too small for a maternity section... I might check out peacocks online soon :D

As for my OT assessment, she said that she would drop by some bits and bobs for us in the next couple of weeks, but that the actual work might not be for more like 3 weeks or so. They are really backed up at the council lately and have massively overspent their budget already :dohh:
But it's ok, we can wait :D

Shadow x x x


----------



## Sam_Star

:cry: Im so sorry to rant but i still have not had the full results for my amnio after being told that they would be here YESTERDAY!!! I've just phoned the hospital and they said that there are no results for me after initially telling me that i did not exist - um duh im on the phone!!!! 
They are checking with the lab now just incase my results have been "mis-placed" im so upset i cant wait any longer :cry:


----------



## smith87999

Sam... that is terrible... I hope they find the results... people don't think before they open their mouths... sorry for the roller coaster... fingers crossed for you...:hugs:


----------



## Vici

Glad to see that despite everything with budgets they're still sorting it for you Shadow :D :D

Sam, thats awful, can't believe how rubbish it is. Did they say they'd phone you back? xx


----------



## Sam_Star

I just had a phone call the lab are going to fax my results over asap and then the midwife will phone :cry: for some reason i think its bad news i honestly cant take anymore!!!


----------



## smith87999

Sam.... BIG :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Sam, did you get the fax? :hugs:


----------



## Sam_Star

No not yet :(


----------



## Aunty E

Oh FFS. I can't believe they're doing this to you - gitty gitty gitty gits.

I've got my fingers crossed that everything's ok. :hugs:


----------



## angelstardust

Sam, lets hope it is good news and that they are only doing it this way to save you having to wait even more. 

*happy life vibes for you and your little Elinor*


----------



## Vici

Big hugs Sam, hope all is OK xxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

I've just had the phone call Elinor's chromosomes are 100% fine and dandy and she's definately a girl!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Oh Sam...I don't see how they can make you wait like this. :cry::hugs::hugs: I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. I hope you get some news soon.

EDIT: You got here before me! Congrats on the good results!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Yay Sam!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope this means you'll be able to sleep a little better hun. :hugs::hugs: You need your rest for your baby girl!!


----------



## Vici

O hun, thats fantastic news, so so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sam_Star

Thank you so much i cant stop happy tears from falling!!
At least i know everything now xx


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls. Wanna chat in pregnancy chat again?! I'm in there waiting if anyone wants to join!! I see that alot of us are online right now so it'd be a good time!!


----------



## Mary Jo

Ooooh, Sam, I am so pleased!! That is absolutely wonderful news... worth the wait, eh. :)

Cleck, I'd love to come into chat but have just got to work and am here till 1am. :hissy:


----------



## cleckner04

Aww MJ! That sucks!


----------



## leo

so happy for you sam lots of hugs xxxxxx


----------



## tillymum

:wohoo: Fantastic news Sam, Im SO happy for you and little Elinor! :happydance:


----------



## Aunty E

Woohoo!!! Go Elinor!


----------



## Shiv

:happydance: Yay Sam Star - great news!! ...................and breathe, you now know everything and can relax a little. I am SO happy the results were PERFECT!!:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

:D YAY!!!! SO happy to hear this news Sam, I had a feeling it might be a good result, but what a trauma to go through on top of everything else!! Hope you are feeling suitably relieved my dear :D

:happydance:

Shadow x x x


----------



## smith87999

I am off to computer for the rest of the day but some gals are in the pregancy chat room if anyone is interested...

Have a great evening ...
and day for others...lol


----------



## Pippin

hey girls :hi: I haven't been in here for a while so THANKS Shadow for the poem I'm going to read it in a mo I haven't read that one before :happydance:

Sam so glad the results came back fine :yipee: Hurrah for little Elinor. My little Sam is kicking in joy too :hugs:

Lastly a little story... last night I went to the Theatre to see War Horse )very good and very sad at times) and Sam was enjoying the music and kicking and dancing a way. Then a scene came where 3 gun shots were fired and frightened the life out of us all even little Sam. he curled up into a hard little ball and didn't unfurl for a good 30 minutes upon which they did it again!!! I felt so guilty poor chap but he's over it now :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Shadow I have read the poem before but not for ages, thanks for reminding me of it, it's lovely isn't it but I do want to know what happens next!!! hahaha guess we'll never know :rofl:


----------



## angelstardust

Sam_Star said:


> I've just had the phone call Elinor's chromosomes are 100% fine and dandy and she's definately a girl!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:excellent news!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> Lastly a little story... last night I went to the Theatre to see War Horse )very good and very sad at times) and Sam was enjoying the music and kicking and dancing a way. Then a scene came where 3 gun shots were fired and frightened the life out of us all even little Sam. he curled up into a hard little ball and didn't unfurl for a good 30 minutes upon which they did it again!!! I felt so guilty poor chap but he's over it now :rofl:

Awwww! Hehehe they are at that stage now where sound can affect them in there! Poor little Sam hehehe...

Glad you liked the poem: I hadn't read it in ages either, but it is very cool :)

Me very tired and aching tonight :( looking forward to my bed soon!

x x xx


----------



## Pippin

:shock: OMG November mummies have moved over to second tri now!!! I feel like the oldest in the school now..... in fact we are aren't we in second tri can't believe we are here already ladies, eeek!!!!


----------



## elly75

Good morning, ladies!

Sam, I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: Still very miffed that they made you wait for so long though. That was incredibly rude!

Hope everyone is doing ok and taking it easy.

Little one has been kicking up a storm here and there -- my hubby even felt a really strong kick this morning! His comment? "Oh!" :rofl:

Work is still keeping me incredibly busy. I'm supposed to reduce my work shift hours to 6 hrs a day but they aren't doing that...plus some other shady stuff that's going on which has me rather frustrated.


----------



## Pippin

Aww Elly get complaining and get those hours down. I wish I had that option but I have the long hard slog up until the end of term to do. All that marking and stuff I'm trying to block out!


----------



## elly75

Yep, been complaining and have a medical note. Thing is, work partner is on vacation so they say they need me there.


----------



## angelstardust

I know, feels strange seeing all the 13 and 14 weekers. Seems like AGEEEESSSS ago we were at that stage!


----------



## Sam_Star

Is it starting to really kick in now that were going to have babies before we know it??? I was speaking to my mum when all of a sudden it hit like a sack of s**t!!!!
:shock: Im going to be a mummy - again!!!


----------



## kaygeebee

SamStar - that's fantastic news on Elinor May -I'm so so happy for you. xxxx


----------



## jelr

Hey guys just popping to say hi and sorry I haven't been on for the last couple of weeks but my dad is very sick in hospital so that has kept me busy. I'm doing well though have become viable since I was on last and not long to go till double figures. I see some of ye have moved over to 3rd tri you lucky things, I still have 2 weeks to go.

Well we put up the border and stickers in the nursery so I will post some pics next week when the curtains and furniture comes, and we have decided to go for the 3D / 4D scan next Friday so I can't wait for that.

Well I hope you are all well, I have so much to catch up on, which I'm going to do now. Xx


----------



## Pippin

Sorry to hear about your Dad hon I hope he gets better soon.

Woud love to se the pictures :yipee: I'm starting our during half term in two weeks. x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

My OH finally felt kicks yesterday when he woke up! He rested his arm across the bottom of my bump and I could feel the pressure, that he was smashing Lincoln, so I told him "Oh, he's going to get pissed! He'll probably kick!" and sure enough he started kicking and OH asked me to say something each time he did it... he says he felt it!


----------



## Shiv

Hi ladies - it occured to me in the early hours of this morning when I couldn't sleep that I haven't heard anythign from Gabrielle on teh forum in a while. I hope she is ok - does anyone have an update?

Hope everyone is havign a nice weekend - I am sunburnt after a bbq on the beach - and keep finding sand everywhere :blush:


----------



## Shiv

I finally got around to taking a bump pic last night - on my phone so not very good quality unfortunately. I thought I would ease myself in (not brave enough to post in bump thread), so here it is!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pippin

Waiting4Baby that's so cool. DH has felt mine a few times but he seems to go a bit shy when he is around. He's also in a very weird low down position today I could hardly hear him on the doppler just hope he is ok.

Shiv I was wondering the same thing as well. Hope she is good but I'm sure she'd tell us if she wasn't. And you look AMAZING hon you should post in the bump thread you look great :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Thanks Pip, I really hope he will be okay soon too - but I'm gonna have a little rant now about him so hope you all dont mind cause I think this is gonna be a long one *sighs*

Basically my dad is an alcholic and most of the family except me had even stopped talkin to him but about 2 years ago he ended up in hospital and things came to a head as he was diagnosed with chronic pancreatitis, after 3 hospital stays he finally realised he had to stop as everytime he had a drink he was vomitting blood and extremely ill, he did stop but over the next year he still ended up in hospital at least once a month and I was the one that did the running around in and out of the hospital every day to see him, he then got a little councel house as him and my mum had seperated because of his drinking 8 years ago. It was me and my mum that cleaned out his flat and moved all of his stuff to his new house, and it was really really disgusting (like something out of how clean is your house) his new place was fully furnished by my mum, me and my sister and eventually with much presuation from me all of the family started to talk to him again and fences were mended as he was making the effort and had stopped drinking. 

But as I am the eldest I did most of the running around after him and took him in with us for a while when he was at his sickest, I also did lots of cooking for him when he did move into his new place.

Now last feb he came to me and told me he had started to have a few drinks every now and again and I told him he was very silly as he had been told that he has a huge cyst in his pancreas and that if he did drink he could end up with pancreatic cancer, but I kinda brushed it all under the carpet as I didn't want to fall out with him and put extra pressure on myself with being pregnanct.

Well last wed week, my brother who was working with him tells me that he has turned yellow but that he was going to the doc on friday, he went to the doc and the doc told him to go straight to hospital and he told the doc a big lie and siad that he had a huge job on and could it wait till sun, the doc said he would advise him to go in now but he should be ok till Sun. So I called down and asked him what was he doing and did he realise how dangerous it was that it could mean that he is in liver failure and what was his reason for staying home and he said that he wanted to see the rugby match on Sat and that he would go in then, I got really upset and begged him to go in that I was really worried but he refused.

Eventually he went in on Sunday and I spent all week running in again, but on this wed we were discussing his diagnoses, which is that the cyst has doubled in size and is blocking the ducts in his liver so they will have to put a drain in to drain the cyst, we were then discussing what the specialist had said to him last and I commented on how he had missed his last couple of appointments with the specilist and he probably should have gone and then it all kicked off, he had an awful row with me and was really mean to me and said that I had been trying to conform him for years and that I should stop getting onto him as I seemed to have a real problem with him, I explained that I was a bit upset as I was used to his drink coming before me but It hurt that he wouldn't go to the hospital when I asked because of a silly match and that I had spent last weekend worrying silly that something would happend to him and that I had already lost one baby and didn't need the extra stress being pregnant and he was really horrilbe and said that so him and my mam had lost 3 babies (these were all over 20 years ago) and that what about the stress I had caused them when I was growing up.

I mean I am nearly 30 years of age and have not worried them about anything since I was a teen and really I didn't do anything out of the ordinary except maybe go out with the wrong boys and want to go places, but I wasn't a horrible teen or anything. he said some pretty horrible things to me and I ended up leaving the hospital in floods of tears and was so upset as all I have ever been guilty of is loving him and caring for him to much.

I have found the week so hard though as I haven't been back to see him since wed and I hate that he doesn't have any visitors as my younger siblings see it that he has done this to himself again. But I feel I can't go back in as I think he is going through withdrawals as he usually is very nice and we have a really good relationship when he is sober and if it was just me I am used to outbursts from him but I can't be that stressed out again for my LO's sake and DH is fuming with him and is fit to kill him.

I have phoned the hospital to check how he is and they are waiting to send him to Dublin for this operation but he hasn't even picked up the phone to apologise or even see how I am seeing as I was so upset leaving the hospital. I left in clean PJ's on Thurs with the nurses and he left me an abrubt voice mail telling me that he got them.

But it is so hard now to worry about him as no matter what he does I dont want anything to happen to him.

Anyway rant over, sorry it was all so long.


----------



## jelr

Oh gosh I have just realised I have wrote an essay not a post - sorry.

Yeah has anyone heard from gabby have finally caught up with posts and haven't seen anything from her in a while.

Shadow: hope your feeling better, great news with the council, hope the meeting about your OH daughter went well.

Cleckner: Love the pics of Emma's 3D, they are gorgeous.

Sam Star: So glad your results were good, sorry it was so tramatic.

Elly: Really glad the cysts have drained.

Love all the bump pics, you all look fab ladies

Smith: Delighted the contractions have stopped.

Girls I have read so many posts I can't remember any more. Congrats on all the viables and double digits. Well I think I have taken up enough of this post today.


----------



## Pippin

Aww jelr :hugs: I don't really know what to say apart from sorry you and your family have had to suffer this for so long. I can only imagine the heartache it has brought you but I'm sure deep down he appreciates your support even if he can't vocalize it. I understand the need to stick by your parents and I applaud your loyalty so many would have given up. I hope one day he sees what a fantastic daughter he has :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

oh jelr - i am so sorry you ar egoing through all this heartache with your dad. It sounds like you have always been there for him even when everyone else wasn't, and I think it is prety off of him to act like this. I think you are right to give him some time to cool off. You are also right to put you and your gorgeous little baby first. I hope that your dad sees sense soon and phones you to apologise. stay strong and remember that you have only ever been a good daughter :hugs:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jelr -- I'm sorry you have all of that extra stress right now. I know anytime someone gets me really upset all I can think is how I shouldn't be stressed while pregnant, which stresses me more! Yikes.

Your dad probably didn't really mean what he said to you. He's probably scared and upset with himself, but can't really face that, so he lashed out a bit. I think we all do that sometimes, or at least have once or twice. I hope that he's okay and you two can make up better soon.


----------



## leo

Shiv said:


> Hi ladies - it occured to me in the early hours of this morning when I couldn't sleep that I haven't heard anythign from Gabrielle on teh forum in a while. I hope she is ok - does anyone have an update?
> 
> Hope everyone is havign a nice weekend - I am sunburnt after a bbq on the beach - and keep finding sand everywhere :blush:

hi hun spoke to gab last night in chat shes fine .
hope all is well im trying to get on with baby room but its not happening ill post when finshed prp in 3nd tri about a week before babe due lolxxx


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey ladies,

I've been a bit quiet on this thread of late. Everything's OK, but the hormones are getting me from time to time! I'm also really tired, and stuff at work is stressing me out .. only 8 weeks to go now for me .... can't go quick enough!! I haven't been sleeping great the last couple of nights - and I hope it's just a phase....

So today I pranged my car on someone else's :oops: There wasn't much damage - just a few scratches, but I was so upset over it and my complete lack of judgement. I just hope the person who's car I hit lets us sort it out away from the insurance (so I can keep my no claims) and it's not too expensive. I am still upset by it now - it's completely irrational, but I keep thinking that it could have been so much worse if I was going any faster.


----------



## Pippin

Aww Kaygeebee I hate it when that happens. Don't feel upset what is done is done and you probably just feel more embarrassed than anything. I had two accidents once 5 minutes apart one my fault one theirs, the insurance company couldn't work that one out so your not as bad as me. :hugs: I have 10 more weeks of work so not far beind you. Feeling very uncomfortable today as lo has wedged himself in a very awkward position. I could hardly hear his heartbeat earlier it was so far down and far away. Hope he's ok in there.


----------



## Vici

Morning girla, heppy Sunday :D Got all my sheets and muslin square son the line atm and they look gorgeous :D

Pippin - I know, I can't believe the November mummies are over here now, and we really are the old school in town! How scary :D

Elly - you make sure you look after yourself, when is partner coming back to enable your hours to be cut a bit?

jelr - hope your dad is OK, must be so so hard for you :hugs: Can't wait to see pics of your nursery :D

W4B - fab news that your OH has felt LO. I hardly feel anything yet so DF has no chance bless him People keep asking him if he's felt it and he says, well if Vic can't how the hell am I going to?! :D

Shiv - she was in chat the other day and all is fine and dandy :D Fabulous bump hun :D

kaygeebee - poor you :hugs: Its just one of them things that happens and can't be helped. I know it doesn't feel like it to you but it really is. Countdown is on at work now, hoping it goes quick for you. Look after yourself xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Morning girls!

Feeling a little better today as I get to celebrate........


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I'm Viable!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sam_Star

Happy viability day kaygeebee!!!! :yipee:
Jelr im so so sorry about your dad hun family always lash outon the ones closest to them when they are scared because they know they will be forgiven xxxxx
Im in a bit of a pickle over Elinor's name....
Should i spell it Elinor May or Elynor Mae????????


----------



## kaygeebee

Personally I like Elinor May - but I guess that's just personal opinion!

I think maybe if you spell it the other way, she will spend her time constantly spelling her name out to people? Both are nice though.


----------



## Sam_Star

Thanks hun i thinki prefer the original way i know DH does but i had to get everyone elses opinions lol!!


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies so excited my baby is 

VIABLE TODAY!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::loopy:


As you can gather im soooo pleased ive been waiting for this milestone for what seems like forever!!!:happydance:


Ok ill back track now and read all the posts over the last few days.

ohhh cant wait to see my ticker with 24wks when this is posted!


----------



## tillymum

ohh congrats Kaygeebee were both celebrating today yippee!


----------



## jelr

Thanks Pippin, Shiv, Waiting4Baby, Viki and SamStar for you kind words - I'm sure it will all work itself out, it just all .got the better of me yesterday I guess.

Leo: Thanks for letting us know how gabbie is.

Kaygebee: So sorry about the accident, I really hope they let you sort it out without the insurance and that its not too expensive. Congrats on being viable.

Tillymum: Congrats on being viable too.

Pippin: I hope babs moves for you and you are not so uncomfortable today.

SamStar: I think I like the original way too, but again it is a personal choice.

Viki: I'm delighted ur happy with your purchases, I can't wait till we get the furniture for the nursery and I get to buy more.

Well I'm gonna go over to 3rd tri and take a peek and see how the others are getting on.


----------



## Pippin

Well baby moved last night and gave Dad a little karate kick display today s I am back to being comfortable and can move again :thumbup:

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## jelr

Ah I'm glad your feeling more comfortable today pippin. xx


----------



## kaygeebee

COngrats on being viable too Tillymum!! :happydance:


----------



## leo

hi girls got to share only 
99 days to go:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## elly75

Congrats ladies on being viable, ladies. For those who are in double-digits: woohoo!

Pippin, glad to hear little one moved. :)


----------



## Pippin

Thanks girls. 

Congrats to Elly and Leo for going under 100 days! :yipee: Another week for me I think but it's getting close!!!

Congrats Tillymum for being viable, great feeling isn't it! :happydance:


----------



## Sam_Star

:yipee: :happydance:Were getting close now......:happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Sam -- I'd prefer Elinor Mae! :rofl: I just *have* to be difficult.

Happy Mother's Day!, at least to the American girls. But, heck, why not feel special today too, Brits? 

I wonder if my husband remembered... his aunt told him, almost in a threatening way, that he needed to get me a card and a gift. Heck, I'd like it if the gift was doing the dishes. :blush: I just took a look in the sink because some ants decided that a greasy pan in there was their feast cry: I hate them!!) ... and it's quite full. I don't want to do it. I really, really don't. :cry:


----------



## jelr

Congrats Elly and Leo on the double digits. Only a few days for me too. I cant wait for the single digits ha ha.

Happy mothers day Waiting4Baby and to all the other US mammies to be, Its in March over here in Ireland just the same as the UK. The ants sound like a real pain, so I hope your hubby does those dishes for you he he.


----------



## Shiv

Sam - I prefer Elinor Mae as well.

Pippin - glad you are feeling more comfy today!

congrats to all those reaching double figures and viability!! :happydance:

My back is killing me today - I am considering buying one of those long support pillow things to help me sleep - do any of you ladies use them and which one would you suggest I buy?

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## ckc

Hello Everyone!! I am glad to know that every one is doing ok! I haven't been here for almost a month. I have been just busy with school and work.

I wanted to ask you, is anyone considering Hypnobirth? I have been looking into it and seems really nice, I am thinking about ordering the DVD's... any suggestions would be appreciated:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Bee

Hello everyone, i am 25 WEEKS pregnant tomorrow with a little GIRL. I'm glad to be part of your club.
GO AUGUST BABIES!! woooo! :)


----------



## Loo

Hi everyone

I've been reading through pages of posts and thinking..'i'll reply to that one' etc and now got to the end and realised I can't remember half of them! Should write comments down next time!

Anyway, congrats to everyone who has gone over to third tri / reached double digits (me! yay!!) or reached viability. 

Congrats on the chromosome results Sam.

Sorry about your dad Jelr - alcohol has made him a different person and you need to look out for you and the bubs at the moment. The are plenty of alcoholics support groups which help families and it might be useful to talk to one of their helpers as they have experience of people with alcohol problems acting in these sort of ways??

xx


----------



## kaygeebee

Bee said:


> Hello everyone, i am 25 WEEKS pregnant tomorrow with a little GIRL. I'm glad to be part of your club.
> GO AUGUST BABIES!! woooo! :)

Hi Bee and welcome to August mummies! :happydance:


----------



## jelr

Bee: Congrats on your little girl and you are more than welcome.

Loo: Thanks for the kind words, I went to one of those support groups and being honest I found they were all very negitive and all very bitter, but I will be fine I normally am at total peace with what my dad is but I guess the hormones got the better of me this week and it was hard as it has been a long time since he has flipped at me like that and it just makes me sad that he couldn't think of my LO and me at the moment but then you would think I would be used to it ha ha. No once I have a few days to process it all and my DH is a great support and a really good sounding board. Once I know he is doing a lot better it will get easier.

Congrats on the viability, we are all getting there now, double digits soon :happydance:

CKC: I'm sorry but I have no experience with hypnobirthing, it sounds good though.

Shiv: I got one of the big long body pillows during the week but am finding it hard to use, but then I tend to move around a lot so as not to stay on any one joint as I have arthritis and the pillow is so big and bulky I find it hard to move it with me. I have nearly pushed DH out of bed a few times he he. A friend of mine suggested using two ordinary pillows - one between the knees and one under the bump, so I'm hoping to drag some spare ones out of the attic and try that. I hope you find one that works for you.

Well I'm gonna head to bed. Night girls. Xx


----------



## smith87999

congrats on viability tilly and kaygee... :wohoo:

Jelr... sorry about your dad... that is such a tough situation... :hugs:

Shiv... nice bump ... I would post it in the bump thread... it is official...:lol:

Gabrielle is doing great... on FB today she is viable and is having the FN test to make sure she won't be going into labor in the next couple weeks(just a precaution b/c of her pregnancy history)... and no contractions and been able to work a couple days a week... so all is well there... 

Have a wonderful day everyone...

Laura


----------



## tillymum

Hey ladies hope you are having a nice monday! Todays my nonwork day and we saw an amazing house today, I spent the rest of the day talking to banks about pre approving a mortgage, cos we are seriously thinking of putting an offer on it! Exciting!! :happydance:

welcome to august mummies Bee and congrats on your little girl!

Congrats to all the ladies in double digits, the countdown has begun!!!

Jelr sorry to hear about your Dad, sounds like you are having a horrible stressful time, :hugs: 
What part of Ireland are you from im from Waterford but living in UK.

Shiv love the bump pic youve a lovely neat bump. Ive been wondering about the long maternity pillows too, as ive had a soft pillow under my bump for the last week.

Sam Star I like Elinor Mae such a pretty name.

Just read Gabrielles update post and shes having contractions again, though fingers crossed its easing down again.

Smith congrats on reaching 3rd tri.

My LO is kicking away right now, I just cant get enough of it as it just feels so amazing!

Im off to enjoy the sunshine for the rest of the evening!


----------



## jelr

Thanks Smith and Tillymum for your kind words.

Update on the dad situation he phoned today and asked had he done something wrong as he hasn't seen or heard from me and he knows that is not like me and that he doesn't really remember much of me being in the last night. so I said yes that he had given me the world of abuse and left my leaving the hospital in floods of tears so he has apologied and I am going to give him the benefit of the doubt as it isn't like him to turn on me like that, not in years anyways. I can only clock it down to a mixture of withdrawels, medication and he had been down for his scan that day and had been knocked out with anesthetic.

The only thing is he was on his way to hospital in Dublin then so I wont get to see him before he has his op and I feel so guilty now for not being in to see him all week. But at least I have spoken to him before he has his op.

Tillymum I am in Wexford so Waterford is only up the road. It is a small world.


----------



## smith87999

Hey girls... I posted this on the 3rd trimester thread too...

Yesterday on mothers day I was driving in the car with my boys... and a song came on the radio... and I was in tears thinking about what they mean to me.... *tears*

Thought I would share the song....

It is about having a son and it is country music... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_wso8Zo7-A


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you are all OK, been really wuiet in here :)

Well done to all you double digit gals and those who have moved up to 3rd tri :D

xxx


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Thanks for making me cry, Smith. :cry:


----------



## Sam_Star

Oh smith!!! Im in tears as i was litening to it my one year old came over shouting mum with his juice cup for me then my seven year old started taking pictures of his little brother :cry: im so lucky!!
Thank you for that xxxxx


----------



## jelr

Ah Smith that is lovely. Xx


----------



## Vici

So quiet in here now ladies, hope you are all OK xx


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww it is getting quiet in here, isn't it girls? All of us REALLY big mouths seem to be moving over to third so quickly now hehehe :winkwink:

I'm sure admin would agree that you're all welcome to pop into the third tri thread if it gets too quiet for you in here!! Not long now, and we'll all be over :D

:hugs: to you all

Shadow x x x


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi girls, Hope you are all well - have been busy at work!! Not long until we are all in 3rd tri now - 2 and a half weeks?! :happydance:


----------



## tillymum

Smith that was so lovely, it summed up everything that I feel and am looking forward about being a mum, and my LO kicked away right through it!
Im going to send it to my DH
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Hey, ladies, I finally got around to getting video bits of my 4D ultrasound. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y1DZzFwefY - There's one bit if you're interested. I put four videos up.


----------



## m_t_rose

Double digits for me now!!! 99 Days left!!!


----------



## Vici

Lovely vid W4B :D

Yay for double digits m_t_rose, i'm not far behind!

Hope you are all well this morning, i've been bloody sick this morning - nothing for 2 days and then its back!! Also got a terrible pain in my hip!! :( 

xxx


----------



## leo

hi girls hope every one well only days 4 me to move over to 3rd tri yerrrrrrrrrrrr
mtrose congrats on double digits hun .
vic im still sick every day fun hun ist it not . hope pain goes soon take care xxxx


----------



## Loo

Is it 27 weeks when we move over to 3rd tri?

I can't believe we're all getting to the last third! Its gone so fast, and yet I feel like I've been pregnant forever. 

It won't be long and August will be here....

xx


----------



## Aunty E

I'm so close to double digits and Third Tri! Very excited, but I agree that it feels like I've been pregnant FOREVER. Kind of bored with it now, and would like to fast forward through the next three months to a lovely healthy baby please ;)

Oh well. On my hols in four weeks, to Lincolnshire with my chums.


----------



## m_t_rose

I have had a really sore hip the past few days as well. 

I made some name letters for the nursery wall. I got them in white and decided they look too plain so I painted them. DH doesn't know the sex of the baby but before I knew we had listed our favourite names and Jacob was at the top. Hopefully when he comes out we won't want to name him Isaac or Andrew (our 2nd and 3rd choices). All together it only cost me $7.50.

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e219/m_t_rose/P5120001.jpg

They will hang on the wall once it is painted.


----------



## m_t_rose

I have also started a safari animals quilt which is going to be really cute!!


----------



## cleckner04

Awww!! Those are super cute m_t!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

I've been super quiet lately in both threads. Emotions are finally catching up to me I think! I was even just telling my mom how glad I am that I haven't been too hormonal with this pregnancy! 

To the girls saying you feel like you've been pregnant forever?! I feel like I really have been pregnant forever! I was pregnant in July of 08' so now I have almost went full circle with only a two month break! AHHH!! So it feels like I've been pregnant a year straight. haha. :rofl: But actually it's been flying by. DH and I had an 'omg' moment over the weekend when we realized I am third trimester. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, hope you've all had a good day. I'm the opposite to most of you, feel like my pregnancy is going soooo fast! Can't believe its nearly 3rd tri!!

MT, those letters are fab, well done you :D

Loo - yeah 27 weeks is the "official" B and B moving over party :D

Aunty E - its great to have something like a holiday to look forward to, should make those weeks go super fast :D

Thought i'd ask you ladies if you want a go on my "guess the baby" fun quiz :D

https://www.expectnet.com/games/ViciandShaun


----------



## cleckner04

hehe! I took the quiz Vici!! I really have no clue about it but it's kind of fun to see who will be the closest huh?! I picked girl just because there are SO many boys in our club right now. So I'm hoping for more girls to even it out. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tillymum

Hey there, looks like alot of the August mums have moved to 3rd tri, only us laties left! I feel like ive got ages to go yet!

Though I was looking at my work schedule today for the coming months and my mat leave seems so close and they are already planning around me being away, makes it feel so real! Im going to finish on the 10th of August which is less than 3 months now!

MT Rose I love the Jacob sign .... so cute, if your DH doesnt know the sex how are you going to hide the name from him
Hope you are feeling better too.

Jelr I used to work in Wexford and commute to Waterford for 3yrs, I love going back on visits now. Hope your Dad is doing ok.

Viki and Leo sorry to hear both of you are still getting sick! how unfair is that!

Ive got my appetite back in the last week :happydance::happydance: I can eat CHOCOLATE again and sweet things Im in heaven:happydance:

Do any of you find that your baby is quiet some days and full of activity others. While Ive been feeling movements today, they are light and not as regular as other days I reckon its a growing spurt and baby is sleeping alot!

Hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## leo

tillymum my little boy is really quiet today had to lay to make sure he is moving . and othier days he goes cazy lol
dont worry xx


----------



## cleckner04

I'm with you girls. Some days she is so active I don't think she'll ever stop. Other days I wonder what she's up to cause she doesn't move too much. I think they go through growth spurts and tend to sleep through those though! :happydance:


----------



## Pippin

My little one is having a growth spurt!!!! I've popped out loads this week :yipee:

Done the prediction Vici :happydance: I'm going for a girl too!!! Complete guess but I wanna win the first prize :winkwink: what do we get :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

It's very peaceful in my house right now. Everyone's taking a nap, it seems... my husband, my two cats, and Lincoln all seem to be sleeping. :cloud9: Nice quiet "me" time.

My husband MADE me (randomly) go to the DMV today and get my permit. Then when we got home, he wouldn't let up and he made me drive around our town. :cry: I haaaate driving. I'm 20 years old, in America, and I don't drive... I think that says something. The last time I drove was three years ago at least. I'd been doing driver's ed with my mom because I was home schooled... I ALMOST ran into someone head-on when making a left turn and freaked out and never drove again.

BUT, I totally see why I will need to be able to drive when Lincoln's here... and my OH says that he wants me to have a license AND my own car by that time. Hopefully that won't be used just so that he can go out and get drunk and I can drive him around when he can't drive. :rofl: I don't think that's the case at all, but it's something I would do. :rofl:


----------



## kaygeebee

Vici & Leo, I'm still sick a lot too. :( It sucks huh?

Tillymum - I'm excited about mat leave too! I finish at 32 weeks - so on 3rd July as I have so many hols to take! Only 7 weeks left after today (I have my GTT so not working tomorrow) :happydance:

Yesterday my replacement mas named to my staff - made it seem very real!!

Also, I have 'active' and 'quieter' days like you - yesterday was a quieter day - I think LO turns round so I dont feel as much!


----------



## Aunty E

I haven't been emotional, but have been super-crazy mean and nasty. I am a bad angry cyclist and generally a fair bit sharper than I was pre-pregancy (which was pretty sharp already).

Double digits for me today! Which is fab, but I really wish this last stretch would hurry up. I've had enough already, and I'm not even in any discomfort, I'm just bored with this stage and want my baby! And I want to not have to talk to every single person I meet about being pregnant - seriously, it's not that interesting for me to have the same conversation twenty times a day.


----------



## m_t_rose

Aunty E said:


> Double digits for me today! Which is fab, but I really wish this last stretch would hurry up. I've had enough already, and I'm not even in any discomfort, I'm just bored with this stage and want my baby! And I want to not have to talk to every single person I meet about being pregnant - seriously, it's not that interesting for me to have the same conversation twenty times a day.

I agree it is all people talk about to me! Then people say all pregnant people talk about is being pregnant. Well of course we do that is all anyone will talk to us about. I am always get asked how are you feeling? I know people are just trying to be nice but it drives me up the wall.


----------



## Aunty E

My OH got a huge rant at lunchtime because I had once again had to have exactly the same conversation about three times in one morning. Luckily, he thinks that me ranting about it is funny.


----------



## Pippin

Congrats on the double digits Aunty E :yipee: I'm not far behind you!!!


----------



## leo

congrats on double digits hunxxx


----------



## tillymum

Hey there im feeling totally off form today as im getting really uncomfortable period type cramps along the base of my bump since last night. 

Saw my MW today anyway and as baby was kicking alot and everything else looks fine, hb good even though it took her ages to find it as baby was moving alot, she thinks its just ligament pains.

I cant help feel worried, even though im having constant kicks today.
Its our anniversary today too and all I want to do is curl up on the couch, though DH is taking me away for the weekend, so hoping the cramping stops. sorry to moan :-(

Hope your having a better day than me..


----------



## elly75

Hey ladies and wow things are a little quiet here. I guess folks are moving over to third tri?

Little one has been sleeping a bit I think as there hasn't been a lot of kicks (here and there but not incredibly active). I got a chance to hear the heartbeat at the doctor's office yesterday so that helped.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I kind of had a crappy day today and I'm on the verge of snapping... or maybe I already did, 'cause I yelled "If you don't shut up, I'm gonna f***ing kill you!" to my cat. :cry:

I had to help my OH take his two dogs to the vet today. One is almost 60 pounds, the other is 30 pounds. I was manning the smaller dog. I had to lift her up twice and one time when we were getting out of the truck, she somehow made me slip or pulled me out of the truck, I landed outside of the truck, on my feet, only thing is... one of those feet landed on the dog!! I smashed her head into the ground and she yelped. I also pulled something (as in, pulled a muscle) in my armpit area while trying to catch myself with my free arm (the one not holding her leash). 

Now my cat won't STFU and is meowing at random at the top of his lungs. He doesn't need food, water, clean litter box. I tried to give him attention and let him on my lap but he didn't want to stay long. Now the other cat is stuck in the cupboard because she didn't want to listen when she was told not to go in, AND already made to get out of it once. She's pushing the door to it open and it keeps slamming back shut. Grrrrrr. 

I'm so SO sick of animals right now. I feel bad for landing on my OH's dog, but I'm so annoyed that she made me fall anyway, I could've hurt the baby too. :cry:

:hissy:

On top of that, I'm in the worst pregnancy pain imaginable today.

Sick and tired. Anyone else?


----------



## Vici

Morning my lovlies, I had a terrible night last night, woke up soooooo much, altho i do have a lot to do today as we moved al the furniture/clothes/baby stuff etc etc last night to get rid of the old wardrobe and chest of drawers from the spare room! Didn't get the sorting bit finished so got to do that this morning before going shopping to get food for DFs birthday BBQ tomorrow and then be back to greet our friends from Wales at 4pm, lol. Why do I do it? :D Looking forward to seeing them tho, and having the BBQ for DF :happydance:

So my furniture for LO is all up, going to put all the stuff away and see what else we need. DF has planned all the wooden animals he is making for the walls so we're well on the way. :happydance:

Cleckner - yeah, its all just a bit of fun really, would be funny if someone on here got it right :D

tillymum - i'm finishing on 28th July although as i've been off sick for last 6 weeks and am likely to be off till mat leave, it doesn't make much difference to me, lol :) My LOs movements are really sporadic and I never know when i'm about to get them kicks :D I hope you're feeling abit better today xx

Pippin - thanks for having a guess, maybe if the person who wins is on here, i'll send their LO a little prezzie :D

Kaygeebee - I was only sick once yesterday so not too bad. It seems so random tho and i can never tell what its gonna be like. Not long to go now :D Bet you can't wait to finish work can you? :D

Aunty E - yay for double digits :D :happydance: O, and thats what OHs are there for :D

W4B - Sorry to hear you had such a rubbish day, thats not good about your fall, but don't feel guilty about the dog. It wasn't your fault. O and I know its naughty but I did have a giggle about you screaming at the cat (prob coz i'm not a cat fan), i'm sure she'll forgive you xxx

O, something I forgot to say, my DF had a dream the other night that he was on a grabby machine at the arcade and he was trying to grab a baby!! :dohh: He couldn't win one so he said to our bro in law, don't worry Vic will get one :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

W4B - we all have those moments with our pets. I've screamed blue murder at my cats when they've once again peeed on something they shouldn't (like ANYTHING IN THE HOUSE). They always forgive me, they live very much in the now. I can guarantee pusscats and dogs will have forgotten everything by now.

Hurry up Pippin, only one more day and then you're double digits :) I'm moving to third tri in a week, which seems amazing to me. Especially as apparently I don't look pregnant enough to get a seat on the bus this morning :(

Sorry to hear you had a bad night Vici, but it does sound like a fun weekend to me! 

I'm laying turf in my garden tomorrow as my chooks trashed the lawn over the winter, and I hate not having any grass. We did reseed, but the crazy warm weather killed it all off, and I'm a lazy so and so. It's much easier to dig over and the rake and then lay turf down, especially as I have a handy sprinkler thing on my hose. And then you can run barefoot over it when it's laid which I LOVE. Simple things.


----------



## Pippin

Wow you can tell half of us have gone to third tri as we're on the second page!!! NOOOOO!

99 days tomorrow I am so excited :yipee:

Aunty E I know the feeling no one got up for me on the tube the other day but I have been told I'm looking lovely and pregnant today so that's a positive sign. In 10 weeks time we won't be even able to go on a bus were so big so imagine that :shock: The rain should help your turfing as well hon, it's been horrid here in London today hasn't it.

Vici hope you get more sleep tonight. I'm so tired I can barely see but haven't had dinner yet so have to wait a bit. Plus I've had heartburn bad today so I hope that doesn't stop me sleeping.

Waiting4Baby and Tilly sounds like my day sorry hon. Tomorrow is a different day so I hope it's a better one. :hugs:

Elly mine goes to sleep now and I can wake im up if I get worried it's so funny. Don't like doing it but those quiet days are worrisome. All I need is one kick and I'm fine. he can read my mind sometimes.

Aww so tired can't write more but hope you are all well and good. xxxx


----------



## Shiv

HI ladies, firstly :hugs: to all those who are tired / heartburny / feeling low.

It has been quiet - I can't bring myself to go over to third tri so early (I feel a fraud) so I will stay here until I'm almost 27 weeks. I am looking forward to us all being in the same place again though!

Not much going on here - We hung curtains tonight in the nursery and also fitted a dimmer switch - so it is getting there!

I found out tonight that my bestest friend is pregnant - still early days so if everyone could keep their fingers crossed for a sticky bean please!

i only have 9 working days left at work - eek!!

ANyway - i am going to a wedding tomorrow - I hope the weather cheers up as I only have a vey summery outfit to wear!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and I'll check in again on Sunday!!


----------



## Pippin

Shiv you lucky thing, 9 more days I have a little over 2 moths and I'm struggling already :cry: I get to 2pm and I could curl up in the staff room and go to sleep. I would sleep in my classroom but my needy children will find me with yet another problem to solve. Enjoy your wedding hon, have you found a lovely dress to show off your bump? I hope so :hugs:


----------



## Loo

hey everyone 

sorry so many of you are feeling rubbish

my LO definitely has quiet or active days! its a quiet day today, so felt v little at all...

anyone going to / been to antenatal classes??


----------



## Vici

I'm booked in for antenatal starting on 6th July for 3 weeks x


----------



## tillymum

I had to go into the Maternity unit in hosp yesterday as the cramping didnt stop and coming every 5 mins, plus my bump hardens with every cramp and is very uncomfortable .... along with a dull back pain.

Doctor checked my cervix and its still high and closed so doesnt look like pre term labour. They did swabs to check for infection, but will have to wait till tues for results. She wanted to keep me in for 24 hrs observation but there were no beds so I came home as I live nearby, the other option was to be transferred to another hospital miles away!!. I still feel crap today though they have given me co codamol for pain. Baby is moving and hb is fine which is reassuring. I will see how it goes today and have to go back in if it worsens or im worried. It could just be baby is in an awkward position, its head is very low down and im finding it a bit uncomfortable to walk.

Very weepy today :cry:. Why cant I just have an uneventful pregnancy :hissy:

We were supposed to go away for the weekend to celebrate our anniversary but canceled as baby is more important, but stupid hotel wont refund. and DH is in a right strop!

I think Ill just crawl back into bed for the day :cry:


----------



## Pippin

:hugs: tillymum I'm so sorry you are having a crappy time. have a good cry as that makes me feel better most of the time. Keep those feet up and watch rubbish tele. The cramps will stop soon I hope :hug:

I have a little good news *I'M 99 DAYS TODAY!!!* :yipee: Can't believe I'm here already and almost in third tri. :shock: I have scrubbed the house to celebrate and now I'm feeling a little better.

Little one is very quiet today hardly any movement but I've checked hb and it's fine. I wish they moved once an hour on the dot so we know they are ok. Either they move constantly or not at all, anyone else find this??


----------



## ShadowRat

Pippin said:


> I have a little good news *I'M 99 DAYS TODAY!!!* :yipee: Can't believe I'm here already and almost in third tri. :shock:

:yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: HORRAY!!!! Congrats on double figures Pips!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:

x x x x x


----------



## smith87999

Tilly... braxton hicks are kinda scary... I never had them before this pregnancy... just rest and drink lots of water... I actually found that they went away quicker when I laid on my left side for a few hours... and after hours of contracting it is like your bump is really sore....(it did have a pretty good work out :lol:) hope they stop and you feel better soon... :hugs: maybe you just over did yesterday....

Pippin... congrats on double digits...:yipee:

Had to drop in and check on all you girls.... :hi:


----------



## Pippin

It's very quiet in here now w are split in half. I keep popping in to third tri but feel a bit to 'young' at the moment to post regularly. Hope you are all well over there. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Awwww Pip, I can't wait till you "graduate" honey!!! You can post in there ANY time, though, I'm sure :D

It REALLY is quiet in here now, isn't it?? You late August mummies have a job to do, keeping this thread on the first forum page!! I found it nearly on the THIRD page just now!!! *shakes head* tut tut, ladies...

Hehehehehe :winkwink: just kiddin' :D Really, you are all welcome to pop over to third any time, we miss you late August ladies! 

:hugs:
Shadow xxxxxx


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi girls.

Tillymum, I hope you are feeling a little better now honey. 
Pippin - congrats on 99 days!! :happydance:

I've been in tears practically all evening since getting back from a weekend away! We went to a wedding. The bride is due the same day as me - but I felt huge in comparison, and had to spend most of the day sitting down because of my ugly swolen feet and ankles :( I couldn't even get my trainers on this morning and had to resort to an emergency pair of ballet pumps I bought that are a size bigger. :(

Then, when we got home our builders had been working on the bathroom and nursery all weekend. There was a huge pile of crap outside the front door, and the bathroom (which currently has just a sink, and the only toilet in the house in there) was SUCH a mess!!! :-( They had replastered three of the four walls, and had got plaster everywhere. They had also got plaster all over the toilet seat as they hadn't even shut the lid!!!!! They know this is the only toilet and I have to use it! I desparatley needed the loo after a 5 hour car journey and had to clean it before I could sit on it! 

Tonight the whole thing is just getting me down. I can't go and sit in the bath to chill out, and I have no idea when the bathroom will be finished. At themoment I feel like we are living on a building site, and sometimes it just gets to be too much to deal with!

Anyway, enough of my moaning! I had my GTT on Friday and it wasn't nearly as bad as I had imagined. Fingers crossed the results are good too. x


----------



## kaygeebee

Loo, I'm going to NCT antenatal in July, but haven't heard anything on NHS classes yet. Must remember to ask my midwife about them and the HIP grant on Tuesday!


----------



## Vici

Morning my lovely mums to be :D Sorry i've been so quiet over the weekend, had a manic one, but was lovely to have everyone over for Shauns BBQ :D I coped pretty well on Saturday but OMG did I feel it yesterday, soooooo exhausted.
Well my mat leave is booked to start on 28th July (plus i have 4 1/2 weeks holiday booked beofre that) but after speaking to the MW i'm to go back to the docs on Thursday (when this sick note runs out) to get another. Hoping they just give me one to last till I can finish work. I always feel a fraud going down just to get a sick note as they know whats wrong with me and I still see the MW every week!! 

Aunty E - how did your turf laying go? I can't wait till Shaun has finished our pond so we can get our turf done :D

Pippin - yay for double digits to you hun, so exciting :D

Shiv - i know it is sooooo quiet! Don't really want to go over get so we really must all try our hardest to keep this thread up :D 

Tillymum - so sorry to hear you are having such a tough time, I worry about BH as i have conception of what they are going to be like!! :( :hugs: How you doing now? xx

Kaygeebee - seems you're having it tough too hun. Sorry you felt sooo crap at the wedding :( And yuck at those horrid builders :hissy: How much longer do you have them in for? I'll try and remind you to ask your MW re antenatal and HIP lol :D

O and 1 more thing!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:99 days to go!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## leo

hi girls hope all is well time 4 me to move to 3 rd tri so thanks and ill see you all soon xxxx


----------



## Aunty E

Turf down and looks lovely, although being bent over for a couple of hours meant that I had some pretty serous vision disturbance for an hour! Who knew! My midwife said it was perfectly normal and not to worry. I then decided to do some slightly less strenuous activity and made a few baby rompers as my patterns finally arrived on Friday :) What do you think? I adore them, but I love vintagey baby stuff. They have poppers in the crotch, elasticated legs and poppers down the back. The blue floral one has a ladybird button on the front too, but that picture didn't come out :dohh:

Baby would wear a vest underneath them, but I was quite anal about overlocking, so they should all wash in the machine in a delicates bag. Am going to try a couple of dresses tonight as I have some left over raw silk.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes003.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes001.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes002.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes006.jpg


----------



## kaygeebee

Awwww Aunty E, they look gorgeous!! Sooooo cute! :)

Sorry you are still feeling rotten Vici, but you need to look after yourself and baby first - work can wait! Congratulations on 99 days!! :happydance: not long until 3rd tri now.....

I'm off work today as I'm soooooo shattered - probably the weekend catching up with me. I woke up feeling really sick and had awful MS, so I've spent the morning in bed. I'm now going to spend the afternoon in front of the telly, trying to chill out!


----------



## Mary Jo

Aw, Aunty E, they are so cute! My mum bought me one of those, just exactly like the top one but mostly white with blue trim, with a matching bib and hat - I thought I'd put baby in it for when he leaves hospital, if it's not too massive on him. It's definitely old-fashioned but I think it's adorable, and perfect for a hot summer, being very thin cotton.

Everyone else - I agree with Shadow, looking forward to seeing you all in third! Not long now for any of you! :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

*Hello everyone sorry I have been MIA for so long, I have just moved house and finishing University and everything is so so manic atm. I think it must be something in the air as I feel sick and tired today and have so much to do but no motivation to do it  aaaaah soooo annoying!!!

Vici - hope you get signed off until u are able to got on hols/mat leave, i know it must feel a bit blah to have to keep going back but dont feel like a fraud its just them following the 'rules' and happy double digits 

Leo - congrats on 3rd tri, see you over there soon!

AuntyE- glad turf is down, must be a relief and I love the baby clothes they are the cutest little things ever 

Kaygeebee - sorry yppur feeling poo - a good old relaxing day might ust be what you need, I am glad ur listening to your body and taking a rest!! wish i had time to do the same  hope u feel better soon 

Pippin - how u doing? congrats on double digits too - not long for u now and u will have left for 3rd tri too 

You know your suppose to roll out of bed etc etc well I am pretty good at it but my muscles have still separated hugely and i have a slight bulge between my ribs.....anyone else notice this separation bulge thingy?? I do hope my tummy goes back flat eventually!!!*


----------



## jelr

Sorry girls I know I have been missing in action again this week but it has been a busy one again.

Update on the dad situtation - he has had his operation and will have a long road to recovery, the reason he had turned yellow was that the cyst in his pancreas has doubled in size and was blocking the bile ducts to his liver. They have got most of the cyst out and have attached the rest of it to his intestines so as it can drain here perminantly, they also took out his galbladder as this was extremely inflamed and would have put extra pressure on his liver and more than likely caused sclerosis in the next few years and they also did something with the bile ducts but I'm not quite sure what. So it has been a stressfull week while he was going through this but he seems to be over the worst, it will take a lot of time before he is properly recovered - but at least he is on the way - He is not at our local hospital as the operation was so extensive (he was in theatre for 5 hours) and is in the national hospital in Dublin which is about 2 hours away from us so we travelled up at the weekend and spent the weekend there. It was a bit of a shock as he had a lot of tubes still in but he was in good spirits so that was good.

On some good notes that also kept us busy - we started our anti natal classes last week and we also went for our 3/4 D scan, on Friday it was another 1.5 hr drive away from us but it was so worth it. I am so in love with this baby now. I will post pics as soon as I get them scanned in.

Tillymum - It is such a small world I can't believe you worked in wexford. I have been reading your posts and really hope you are feeling better and that your LO is doing well, make sure and keep us up to date.

MT Rose - The name letters are so cute.

Viki, Leo and Kaygeebee - I'm so sorry you are all feeling so sick, I hope you are all feeling better soon.

Loo - Contgrats on 3rd Tri - regarding the anti natal classes we started our last wed evening - it was 2 hours and for the next 3 weeks we go in 2 nights for an hour, last week was just an introduction so we new most of the stuff.

Aunty E - I know how you feel I had a mmc last year with 3 months break in between so I feel like I have been pregnant since June of last year and am so impatient to meet my LO at this stage, lets hope 3rd tri goes by quick.

Pippin - I will also join you on the tiredness, I feel more tired this week than I did in 1st tri, hope your feelin better soon.

Waiting4Baby - Best of luck with the driving, dont worry about the animals, they wont even remember by now.

Elly - Glad you got to hear the heartbeat again.

Shiv - Ah that is lovely about your best friend being pregnant, I have fingers crossed for her, just think your LO's can grow up together.

Kaygeebee - Sorry to hear your feet are so swollen, mine have been extremely sore, but not too swollen thank god, but I have found that raising them up in the evening when I am watching tele seems to help for the next day.

Jai Jai - Congrats on the big move and finishing university, you must be exhausted.

Congrats to all you who have reached double figures - I also got there this week.

Shadow, Cleckner, MJ and Smith - Thanks for dropping by to us, miss you all lots but we will be all over soon.

Well I think I have wrote enough. I'm gonna get scanning now to get these 3D pics up.


----------



## jelr

Here are the pics from the 3/4 D scan - I have to say it was out of this world.

We also got a DVD and it showed baby sticking out its tongue, moving around, and even chewing, it was just amazing and so worth the money to see DH eyes sparkle the way the did. We also got to bring both of our mams who were amazed as they didn't even have 2D scans when they had their pregnancies.

I am so in love with this LO now. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

My favourite pic is the one with the hand in it.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jelr- I have a strong feeling about your baby's gender after seeing those pictures! It'll be neat to see if I'm right.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww jelr i am pleased that ur Dads op went ok and those pics are just amazing :wohoo: bubs is sooooo adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Pippin

*Congrats Vici and Jai_Jai on being 99 days today!! * :wohoo:

Little one is having a party today it's cheered me right up feeling him after a very shitty day marking A level work!

Hugs to all you lovely ladies, to tired to right a long one to you all..... I thought we were supposed to be full of beans in second tri, actually thinking about it we only have less than a week till third tri EEEK!!! :dohh:


----------



## Loo

Hey everyone

I'm 27 weeks today! yippee!! So going over to the 3rd tri. See you all soon xx


----------



## jelr

Waiting4baby, what do you think me and DH totally differ on what we think now. I think a girl but he thinks boy, it is funny the poor LO will be confused as I call it her and DH calls it he.

Thanks Jai Jai.

Pippin - I think we are getting tired as we are approaching 3rd tri cause I'm exhaused these days.

Loo - best of luck in 3rd tri - Im due over on Friday. 

Our wardrobe and chest of drawers arrived for the nursery this evening so I'm so excited, I must get DH to take some pics and put them up.


----------



## Waiting4Baby

jelr said:


> Waiting4baby, what do you think me and DH totally differ on what we think now. I think a girl but he thinks boy, it is funny the poor LO will be confused as I call it her and DH calls it he.
> 
> Thanks Jai Jai.
> 
> Pippin - I think we are getting tired as we are approaching 3rd tri cause I'm exhaused these days.
> 
> Loo - best of luck in 3rd tri - Im due over on Friday.
> 
> Our wardrobe and chest of drawers arrived for the nursery this evening so I'm so excited, I must get DH to take some pics and put them up.

I think your baby definitely looks like a girl! I didn't even remember that you were on team yellow, when I saw your baby, I thought "Aww what a precious little girl" and then looked down at your signature to make sure I wasn't going to offend you if I accidentally called your boy a girl! :rofl:


----------



## kaygeebee

Morning ladies! :)

I've just been sick again :rolleyes: but I'm on my way to work. Seeing my midwife this afternoon, so will speak to her about it. 

Hope you are all well today. xx


----------



## Vici

Morning girls, thanks for all your congrats, feels great to be in double digits :D We have absolutely torrential rain here at the min, and poor DF is fishing :rofl:

Kaygeebee - sorry you're feeling pants too, i've started on the old sickness wagon again! Isn't it just rubbish :hugs:

Pippin - glad LO cheered you up yesterday, they really do have a habit of doing that don't they :D

Loo - congrats hun, see you soon x

jelr - isn't it fab getting stuff, ours is all up in the nursery now, might take some "during" pics as no murials or anything done yet :D Glad your dads op went well :D

Jai jai - congrats on moving and finishing uni, bet its a huge weight off your shoulders :D Hope your sickiness stops soon x

MJ and Shadow - thanks for popping in to see us girls, won't be long :D


----------



## Waiting4Baby

kaygeebee said:


> Morning ladies! :)
> 
> I've just been sick again :rolleyes: but I'm on my way to work. Seeing my midwife this afternoon, so will speak to her about it.
> 
> Hope you are all well today. xx

I think my morning sickness has come back the past couple of days. Luckily it's just nausea for me. I thought it would be smooth sailing once it went away in the first trimester!


----------



## jelr

Waiting4Baby said:


> jelr said:
> 
> 
> Waiting4baby, what do you think me and DH totally differ on what we think now. I think a girl but he thinks boy, it is funny the poor LO will be confused as I call it her and DH calls it he.
> 
> Thanks Jai Jai.
> 
> Pippin - I think we are getting tired as we are approaching 3rd tri cause I'm exhaused these days.
> 
> Loo - best of luck in 3rd tri - Im due over on Friday.
> 
> Our wardrobe and chest of drawers arrived for the nursery this evening so I'm so excited, I must get DH to take some pics and put them up.
> 
> I think your baby definitely looks like a girl! I didn't even remember that you were on team yellow, when I saw your baby, I thought "Aww what a precious little girl" and then looked down at your signature to make sure I wasn't going to offend you if I accidentally called your boy a girl! :rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks Waiting for Baby - I just know I'm gonna be right to me the LO has more a pretty girl face than a handsome boy face. DH says I'm gonna give his son a complex calling him pretty if its a boy :rofl: - ah well its all part of the fun aint it.


----------



## jelr

Waiting for Baby - Kaygebee and Viki: I so hope ye are all feeling better soon. I have had no sickness thank god.

:hug: to you all, I honestly comend ye all as I think pregnancy is so hard without being so sick too and especially at this stage.

Viki: yeah would love to see pics and I may try and get some done of ours.


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi everyone hope your all doing well! My eye is looking really bad now i cant believe my luck!! My poor hubby is getting some funny looks from people bless him :( 

But on a brighter note *99 days to go!!!*


----------



## tillymum

Hi Ladies, well I've had the most stressful few days of my life!! I've just spent the last 3 days in hospital showing signs of threatened premature labour. I went back to hospital on Saturday night with bad cramping, and tightening bump and bad backpain, (luckily my cervix stayed closed!) needless to say they admitted me, though I had to get transferred to another hospital as my local hospitals prenatal ward were full, so I had to go to another hosptial 40 miles away in an ambulance at 3am Sunday morning! Over the last few days i've had steroid injections and a 48hr course of tablets to stop the cramping and to absorb the steroids.

I' got out this afternoon as things seem to have settled down (for now) basically been told to take it easy and rest for the next few days and if I go into labor again, this time they will let it progress. So fingers crossed ladies my little baby stays put for another 3 months. The good thing is baby has been showing a healthy heart rate and is kicking away like a happy baby.
I still have niggly pains and am hoping that that they go soon and baby and I get back to normal soon.

I've realised how unprepared I am for this, so no.1 on my agenda is to get my hospital bag ready and start preparing for an imminent new arrival!!!
Though having spent the last 3 nights in an anti antal ward and seeing ladies going through labour I feel more prepared for that side of things!!

I'm so glad to be home!!! Oh and i've been told that I have to accept that the 22nd is my due date not the 30th .... so I should change my ticker back really!


----------



## cleckner04

:hugs::hugs: to you tillymum! How scary! I am SO glad you are home and doing well though. Stay in there little baby! 

To the girls with sickness, I need to join the MS club as well. I just threw up this morning. I tried to hold it in as much as possible but nope. Baby wasn't having it. Ugh! Third trimester and I'm still hanging over the toilet. I am hoping it won't become a regular occurence again though. Tons of :hug: to you girls as well.


I miss everyone being together in our club! I haven't been on here much lately at all but I really hate our group being split apart! Not long now though eh?! :happydance:


----------



## Loo

Gosh tillymum

sorry to hear about your threatened prem labour and early morning ambulance rides!

hope things stay quiet for a bit for you

xx


----------



## Vici

O Tillymum, sorry to hear you've been having such a rough time. Get that bag packed so you're ready in case you need it. Stay in there little baby, even if just for a couple more weeks xx

Cleckner - isn't sickness rubbish, hope it eases off :hugs:

My sickness has just got worse thru the day :( Was sick a couple of times this morning and then at lunch, for the first time ever, i didn't even make it to the bathroom. So after 15 mins of throwing up, i had to clean the floors! Not nice :(


----------



## cleckner04

Oh Vici. Massive :hugs:. Poor thing. I've had a few occasions where I couldn't make it to a bathroom but thankfully each time we were in a car so DH had to pull over real quick and I'd end up doing it on the side of the road. I really hope this eases for you soon. MS can be such hell but I find it comforting to think about how close we are getting and soon we will have beautiful babies in our arms that will make it all worth it. :happydance:


----------



## Waiting4Baby

I just realized that last night I had a dream about buying a bunch of bags of chips, one of which was ketchup flavored. Craving?? :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls hope all is well. I got to read a few posts but not much. We are VERY busy getting ready to move, it being nice out so busy with the boys, and I"m trying to work to save up for baby. 

Tillymum so sorry you had a PTL scare! Your cervix is still closed though? I'm surprised they made you stay so long as that is usually false labor and not preterm. They consider preterm labor IF/And contractions thin/or dialate a cervix........well thats what my hopsital says. BUT i feel you never know when the contractions will change it so how do you know if they are false.........? Don't you agree? Glad cervix is closed and your back home. Praying LO stays in for awhile yet!!

All you girls that are getting sick i'm sorry......:( I too at night will be laying in bed and all of a sudden i feel SO sick like i'm going to vomit....its annoying. grrrrr 
Everything is good on my end...other then the normal pains of almost thrid tri...my legs go numb when i go to bed at night and then i get this terrible pain under my right rib that goes around my back .......i've heard alot of women get it but it's no cause for concern..?? 
Well i have less then 99 days to go....i think i'm at about 94 or something like that...considering my c section is on the 21st....9days before my due date. She's thinkin for sure will be mid july but you never know!

Well better run and do some laundry, sorry i'm not around...i think about you all LOTS!!!!!! 

BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Gabby, I think that pain you're describing with your ribs and back is exactly what I have, if I'm understanding correctly, and on the same side too! Weird thing is, in the front, now my skin is going numb in the spot where the pain first started (it started in a smaller area and seems to keep venturing out, grrr). That is causing some concern for me, so I will bring it up with my OB/GYN on Friday. She initially told me that the pain was just my diaphragm stretching and/or cramping. But why would that hurt in my back too?! And why is the skin numb now?! :cry:


----------



## Pippin

Gosh Tillymum :hugs: so sorry you've been through this. :hugs:

And Vici :hugs: to you too. Must be a little girl in there I reckon but who am I to believe old wives tales huh! Lots and lots of :hugs:

:hugs: to Gabby and Waitingforbaby too :hugs: all round really. Feel I'm getting off easy here!!


----------



## Aunty E

How scarey for you Tillymum, glad to hear baby is settled in and Mrs Cervix is staying closed! Long may she stay that way :)

And sorry to hear some of you are having nausea again, could it be that baby is bashing your stomach? I've felt a bit queasy from time to time in the last month or so, normally when madam is turning over and rearranging things on the inside for me....maybe time to break out the MS remedies again. bleurgh.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes007.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/Babyclothes008.jpg

Made a couple more baby outfits, as apparently my obsession is going to be with making tiny little baby outfits. It is pretty darn satisfying compared to my normal task of making ten dresses exactly the same for chorus girls, and a bunch of white poetical shirts for chorus chappies. yawn.


----------



## ckc

Hello Everyone, I am glad everybody is doing alright in spite of the problems that come up some times. 
I updated my avatar, now I have something to show! finally!

Kisses and hugs!!


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey girls,

Tillymum ((((((((hugs))))))) . I'm so so sorry you had such a scare - I really hope that baby stays put for a long while yet.

To all the ladies that are sick, I hear ya! I had ketones in my urine at the MW yesterday, and she put it down to my being sick and not getting the proper nutrition. :(

My GTT came back negative :happydance: but it looks like I am measuring way ahead of dates  - like 4 weeks!! I hope it's just lots of fluid and not a big baby!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: oh tillymum i am sooo sorry you went through that - not nice at all, glad ur home and crvix is shut, stay in little bubba we dont want to meet u just yet pls.

Pippin - hope the horrible a level marking was not too tedious and that u feel better

Vicci - that is not nice i used to not make it to the bathroom in first tri so annoying and made u worse having to clear it up. at least ur not working and being sick there!?

Kaygeebee - did they give u anything for your sickness if its showing ktones in ur urine?? wow 4 weeks ahead?? yes i agree i hope its all fluid - i am measuring 2 weeks behind, but u can never tell i may even have a bigger baby than you!!!

AuntyE - i love ur clothes i didnt know you made them :dance: thats so amazing and must be so satisfying!! i would love the pattern to give it a try!?! I would really love to make something for my LO.

Cleckner - yes I agree its odd that there is too groups feels divided.....but like you said not long now until we are all together again :hugs: was it like this from 1st tri to 2nd?? I missed that transfer as I never ventured into 1st tri forums - too scary and too sad for me :cry:

Well ladies I have been hit my the sickness too :hissy: DF cooked me a lovely meal last night all from scratch - a carbonara - it was lovely, i dunno if LO found it too ricj but i had severe vomiting an hr or so later - it hurt!!! eurgh!! i feel rubbish this morning too like i am hungover :cry: 

I too get that pain in my ribs and its on my left side and in the back of my ribs terrible when driving and atm i am driving sooo much as i drive to uni but still only 2 weeks and 2 days left of that :wohoo: then I can finally relax a little!!

When is everyone stopping working for those who work??? do you think the end of June is too soon? I may not have a choice as I am on a contract, i kinda want to just stop then and enjoy some relaxation time before baby is born and catch up with friends as i live so far away from everyone, but my head tells me that i will regret it when LO is born so if work offer I should just work til end of July I mean I should still have 4 weeks to go and relax before LO arrives hey??

Gabs - glad ur ok!!! I will text you a bit later as I dont wanna wake u up at 3am or 
something silly xxxx

:hugs: to everyone hope you have a lovely wednesday and that the :sick: holds off!


----------



## Aunty E

The pattern I've been using is this one by Simplicity

https://www.habithat.co.uk/product_info.php/products_id/9905

Although I tend to ignore some of the instructions and make up bits myself. I have tons of haberdashery kicking around from when I made costumes and wedding dresses, so I'm a big fan of bias binding, especially on little things where hems can look messy. And I have an overlocker, so never bother casing seams, I just overlock them instead. The pattern suggest you use a zip for the back fastener, but either velcro or poppers (like I've used) or snap tape seems like a much better idea for something a baby will be wearing.

Might have to break out a new pattern tonight, although the romper one is so easy to make, and so darn satisfying when it's done.


----------



## Vici

Hi girls!!

Having it a bit rough here :( After being up since 4:45am and being stupidly dizzy I phoned my MW who told me I must go to the docs! Went along and turns out i have an inner ear infection, vertigo and blood pressure back up again (145/92). Was told by cons that if my BP goes over 140/90 that i'm to be admitted. She let me go off to my sisters for a cuppa before returning with a urine sample and to have my BP done again by the MW. Thankfully it had dropped to 135/85 so i was allowed home with my own BP machine which i have to do once or twice a day! Then to top it off, I explained about my hip/bum/pubic bone pain and she did a few movement tests and thinks I have SPD - now being referred to the physio!!

Good news being that she has signed me off for a further 6 weeks which takes me to my A/L and then mat leave so thats me done work and that LO is doing very well and i'm measuring at 28 weeks :)

Just want to feel a little bit normal again :(

Gabrielle and ckc - good to see you both back and to hear you're doing well :)

Aunty E - wow, they are fab, you have been busy! I'm bad, anything that is being made is being made by my mum :)

kaygeebee and jai jai - seem this sickness is really hitting us August mummies hard. Hope you both feel better soon xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww Vici sorry you are so unwell hope u get better soon!! glad ur bp dropped and u didnt get admitted! i have that SDP - mw is monitoring it until 28wk appt then see what we gonna do then, prob physio too :cry: its so painful isn't it???

I am so tired and in lots of pain this eve so off to bed now :hugs: niiiight all xx


----------



## Vici

Sorry you're feeling so pants too hun :( Couldn't believe it, phoned the physio and they have me in at 9:30 on Friday!!

So quiet over here, think i may have to go to 3rd soon as there just seems to be no one about :(


----------



## kaygeebee

Hey girls. 

Vici, I'm so sorry you're having more problems! :( Hope the ear infection clears quickly, that you get some relief from the physio and that the BP stays down!

Jai_Jai, sorry you're feeling sick too honey. No, I wasn't given anything for the sickness - she just told me that I am 'one of the unlucky ones'! Baby seems to be doing fine though.

Aunty E, your clothes are gorgeous!

Well, I have to endure another day of work :( I'm taking annual leave from 32 weeks and then mat leave from 36 weeks, so only 6 weeks left after this one. I was given an action plan yesterday of things I have to get done before I leave! It's long, and there's more on it than if I was staying!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: Vici I know what you mean its like ghost town here!!! gosh we are gonna be like the only preggo ones left when it comes to August!!! glad ur physio was so prompt hope mine is too - i have pains all in my shoulders - tingly burning excrutiating pain and it hurts to drive :cry: not fair!!

Kaygeebee - thats so helpful 'unlucky' :grr: oh well at least its all in a good cause!! work always make u feel bad and give u loads to do, i am lucky here there so understanding!!

oooooh 6 weeks left!! so thats like the end of June then too??

:cry: :cry: ppl keep telling me I am huge/massive or saying things like - my gos ur so big u sure its only one? or wow u are going to be sooo huge by the time you pop!!! :cry: thats hard to hear and i have suffered with anorexia my whole adult life on and off and this is so hard for me to see me grow and put on so much weight as it is I have gone from an 8 to a 12 really and ppl telling me I am massive just adds to the hardship of it all - I am too scared to post a bump pic now :cry: why are ppl so rude? why cant they jst say ooh u have a nice bump - ESPECIALLY those who have HAD babies - you would think that they would know how it felt and that its the last thing you want to hear!!! :grr:

my rant for the day!! ;)


----------



## tillymum

Thanks for your kind words, totally don't feel out of the woods yet, also I had a good few hrs of continuous BH last night and was paranoid it was all starting off again as they told me to watch out for further hardening, But luckily it settled down again in the middle of the night and I had no pain this time so I can relax a bit now. DH and I were just watching bump harden and you could totally make out babys shape as it went lopsided!

Also my bump is really uncomfortable, One theory is my baby is low and because i'm small put on no weight and am "all baby" that baby might be aggravating my uterus/ ligaments when moving and causing the discomfort. I just want to get back to normal again like a few weeks ago!!:hissy:

Sorry to hear alot of you are ill with ms, high bp and other things ..... I think we can safely say the honeymoon 2nd tri period is over!

When are you ladies moving over to 3rd tri? My official due date is the 22nd so I might move over soon


----------



## tillymum

Hey i've just noticed my ticker is gone, and looks like everyone else's are gone too!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: tillymum!! hope ur ok, it must be scary!! just stay positive!!! xxxx and bubs u stay put pls xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i noticed that too - the website must be up the creek today!!!


----------



## Vici

I think we should all move over soon. Offically most of us are in 3rd tri now and those who aren't will be any day now :D

Tillymum - glad things settled down a bit last night! Keep an eye on it hun (know you will) and if you have to go to hospital just go!!

Jai_jai - try not to worry about other people. EVERYONE is soooo different and you cannot compare 1 person to anyone else! Not long left now :D

kaygeebee - hope those 6 weeks go fast for you hun. If you find the workload getting too much, you really will just have to speak to them :)

I've had another rough day - not feeling so bad but didn't feel LO last night or this morning. Felt a little kick at about 11 but then nothing else. Called the MW who said to go straight to the surgery. DF took me down, she had a listen and get the HB straight away. Listened for about 2 mins as she wanted to hear kicking but nothing for a while. Then all of a sudden, the biggest kick ever - so big, it moved the doppler, :rofl: Bloody typical, little monkey!!


----------



## jelr

Hey girls

Tillymum: you poor pet I'm so sorry that you are going through this, fingers crossed for you that your cervix stays closed and LO stays put for another few weeks at least.

Cleckner: Sorry to hear you are sick again.

Viki: Sorry also that you are so sick and having hassle with BP and SPD, I'm really glad they didn't admint you.

Waiting4baby: Hope you get some answers from the doc about the numbness.

Gaby: Good luck with moving and I'm glad you are doing well these days and haven't had any more scares.

Aunty E: The baby suits are adorable you are very talented.

CKC: Love the new avatar and bump pic you look fab.

Kaygeebee: Sorry to hear you are sick again too and that was mean of work to give you such a work load before finishing.

Pippin: Glad to hear you are well darling.

Jai Jai: Hard to know what to do about work, if you are feeling fine it might make the time go quicker to work July, but if your not feeling the best it would probably be better to finish the end of June and relax.

Well girls is anyone having any trouble with their feet, mine dont really look visible swollen but most of my shoes are a little tight and they feel like I have walked miles in stilletos with the pain of them from the time I get up to the time I go to bed and I haven't a clue whether it is pregnancy related or arthritis related from the extra weight. 

Any body else having this trouble??

Well I'm officially off to 3rd Tri tomorrow - He He I think we should all move so as we will be all back together, it is not nice being split up.


----------



## Aunty E

My feet get sore pretty quickly and they've been a little swollen on and off. I figured it was the joints relaxing in them combined with the extra weight that was making them so painful. I've been trying to wear my trainers (YUK) more.


----------



## jelr

Yeah think I will start wearing my trainers at the weekend but unfortunately wont be able to wear them to work, although I am only in flats for work, still think the trainers might give me a big more support. Although I dont even have a tracksuit so what I'm gonna wear them with I dont know :rofl:


----------



## Pippin

Hi ladies, so much to catch up on and still tired so excuse the short posts for now. Vici I think all of us moving is a great idea we'll all be there within 10 days anyway, I feel we are the last few stragglers.

As for bump ache and feet ache I hear you!! I now walk a lot slower (normally I'm a marcher despite being normally quite large) and come 2pm I just want to sit and rest the bump. I don't feel massive yet but I can certainly feel a difference and I have now officially put on a stone and 2 lbs, which is 4 lbs in one week!!!!


----------



## Kimberly28

Hmmm..boy am I dense or what? :dohh: I am an August mummy too and just realized I haven't "officially" joined up! Haha OOPS!! I guess I need the August mummys blinking and the due date graphic with the belly and yellow flower too! How do I go about getting that? Or who do I talk to? :blush: :blush: Its amazing that I can remember to get dressed everyday! :rofl:

By the way..gotta share..just 99 days left for me! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yay :yipee: Kimbers you have joined finally i did wonder where u were hiding :D you need to speak to shadow rat about the graphics!!!!!! :hugs: so good to see you here :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Hi ladies, :hugs: to all those ladies that are struggling with sickness, SPd, sore feet etc etc I hope it improves soon xx

Today is teh first day I feel really pregnant - everyone is also calling me massive - so you are not alone Jai Jai. And i am positive that I am not massive for 6 months pregnant. I think people say it because they think we will like it! I also have heartburn proper for the first time - it is so bad (and this is tmi - sorry) everynow and again I sick up a bit of acid!! It's really gross!

My feet also swelled up for the first time today!! i shouldn't moan - I have had an easy pregnancy so far!!

I only hvae 1 week left at wprk - eek!!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Shiv -- My feet have been getting swollen since around week eight. :rofl: I'm pretty sure that I'm exaggerating, but it has been quite some time, and people told me they shouldn't have been swelling at such an early time. :(


----------



## Pippin

Final bump picture in second tri eeek :shock: In contrast to you ladies saying people call you massive, I still think people (students too) can't really tell when I wear loose clothes but hopefully my final picture shows off my bump nicely. They say my friend is massive but not me. I think my frame hides him.

*Oh and how exciting is this, baby now recognizes his Dad's voice and does a little wiggle for him when he speaks to me. It's so obvious as he goes quiet again when he stops. I think DH is more excited about this than feeling him kick. I swore at first it was a coincidence but it's definitely not now* :happydance: (in bold because it's one of the most exciting things since feeling first kick)
 



Attached Files:







26+4 2.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cleckner04

My LO does the same thing with DH!! :happydance: She will be quiet all day but as soon as he walks in that door after work and starts talking about his day, she starts going nuts. :rofl:

I am so excited for you that your LO is doing the same thing! It's so cute isn't it?! 

Oh and by the way, I definately can see a bump forming!! Probably only because I've seen your past bump pictures though so I notice the difference alot more! But it isn't a major difference so I can understand why some haven't even noticed. But hey, live it up while you can because we'll all be massive by the end of this I'm sure! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

well here is my last one this tri am i huge??? sorry its not a gd angle my oh is not the most attentive of ppl!!! :sad2:
 



Attached Files:







26 wks.jpg
File size: 81.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shiv

Jai jai - you look pretty neat to me!


----------



## cleckner04

Jai_Jai I think you look fab hun! Not huge at all! 

Have a look in the bump section and you'll see that you are definately not huge. Sometimes I look in there and my eyes just pop out of my head at how big some of the girls are already. :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks girls - im off to see the bump pics now :D


----------



## Pippin

Jai_Jai very cute and neat not massive at all. 

Cleckner soooo glad you get this to with your little girl, I"M NOT GOING MAD!!! :happydance: and so glad you can also see the bump getting bigger. I feels bigger but I'm not complaining as I know it'll get pretty uncomfortable in the next 10 weeks.


----------



## Pippin

Goodness so many spelling mistakes and typos in last message going to bed now to :sleep: long day but only one more and it's half term :happydance:


----------



## Aunty E

Ladies, I'm off to Third Tri, WOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

See you all there :)


----------



## tillymum

Feeling a lot better today i'm so relieved, less uncomfortable and feel like i'm getting better, more energy and a lot less worried and feel like i'm getting back to my old self again. :happydance:

After being 'told off' by a number of midwife's and doctors to accept that my due date is the 22nd of August not the 30th i've changed my ticker forward to the 22nd - which puts me almost into 3rd tri. Must get shadow to change my sticker too.

I think we should all move to 3rd tri this weekend ....

Jai Jai and Pippin lovely bumps you both have very neat and tidy bumps.


----------



## Vici

Glad you're feeling a bit better Tillymum :D I had physio this morning and had a student, she did a fab job :D Says it is SPD and also a tiled bit in my pelvis which she hopes to have rectified :D Given me some mild exercises to try and keep it under control :)

I think we should all go at the weekend too, we'd all be nearly there anyhoo :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

ok ladies then shall we all make the plunge :shipw: and go now???? :hugs:

Glad ur feeling better Tillymum


----------



## Vici

O sod it, lets bombard them :D :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: I am off!! lets go Vici skipping through the daisys to 3rd tri :yipee:


----------



## Kimberly28

Hey dont forget me!! Im 27 weeks one week from today!! :happydance: Third tri here we come!! :wohoo:

PS- Hopefully Shadow rat will reply to me soon. :blush: Hehe. I shouldn't have been so daft. Anyone else feel like they have just been so forgetful that its getting embarrassing? Its starting to worry me. :shy:


----------



## Jai_Jai

come on kimbers we have all moved over to the 3rd tri thread :wohoo: dont get left behind!!

yes very forgetful which i hate as i have the best memory ever but its like it has been wiped and now i cant remember anything - at least i dont get irritate with DF and hisbad memory so much now :rofl:


----------



## tillymum

:boat: i'm sailing off to 3rd tri too!! Ta ra, come on remaining stragglers time to go!!


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Jai_Jai said:


> ok ladies then shall we all make the plunge :shipw: and go now???? :hugs:
> 
> Glad ur feeling better Tillymum

I'll be glad to move over to the third tri *thread* but not third tri in general until Monday, I think. One week earlier than everyone else is early enough! :rofl: I moved over to 2nd a week early too.


----------



## kaygeebee

OK, you've convinced me!! Just over a week to go, but that will soon go......

Moving over to the 3rd tri thread - I feel like I've outgrown 2nd tri now!! How scary is that?


----------



## Pippin

Yay we're off and in third tri, I feel like we're too big to be here now anyway :yipee:


----------



## georgie1991

heya girls :)
sorry i aint bin around alot recenetly, bin sooooo busy with baby stuff n hospitals :( the joys hehehee
But on the plus side of things, the baby will be here next week :) im gettin induced next thursday n i cnt wait :D:D:D
hope all ur pregnancys are going well, n the heat isnt getting to u toooo much :)

xxxxxx


----------

